# ~*~*~August 2012 Baby Fire Fly's~*~*~



## Candy Cane

Welcome to August Fireflys - for ladies expecting in August 2012

If you have any amendments to the data below, or are new to the thred - please PM me with your due date and gender prediction/actual gender so I can update the list below.

If you would like our Group in your signature:
This Siggy - https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif

Just Put this in your signature:

[ URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/821888-august-2012-baby-fire-flys.html]https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif[/IMG ][/URL ]

Without the spaces I put in it, because if I didn't put the spaces it would come up as the image. So there is a space between [ and URL. One after /IMG and ] and one between [/URL and ].


[B][U][CENTER][COLOR="DarkOrchid"]AUGUST FIRE FLYS[/COLOR][/CENTER][/U][/B][CENTER]

[B][U][COLOR="Plum"]Total Babies! : 99[/COLOR][/U][/B]
:yellow: - 47
:pink: - 28
:blue: - 24
Set of :oneofeach: - 1
Set of :twingirls: - 1
Set of :twinboys: - 1
:angel:'s - 10

[B][COLOR="Magenta"]1st:[/COLOR][/B]
LoveMyBaby786 :blue:

[B][COLOR="Pink"]2nd:[/COLOR][/B]
Kailie92 - :yellow:
Jasminejo24 - :blue:
jamies girl - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="SandyBrown"]3rd:[/COLOR][/B]
Scaredy cat - :yellow:
dancingtree - :yellow:

[COLOR="YellowGreen"][B]4th:[/B][/COLOR]

[B][COLOR="Lime"]5th:[/COLOR][/B]
:angel: Babyjo - :yellow: :angel:
Hoping4Girl - :pink: Baby Lizzie arrived at 28wks 6 days and is doing marvelously :happydance:
Peachygirl - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="PaleGreen"]6th:[/COLOR][/B]
havingmyfirst - :blue: Beautiful baby boy arrived 10th August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="Teal"]7th:[/COLOR][/B]
flutter baby - :angel:

[B][COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]8th:[/COLOR][/B]

[B][COLOR="Cyan"]9th:[/COLOR][/B]
Ash0619 - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="PaleTurquoise"]10th:[/COLOR][/B]
:angel:WILSMUM - :yellow::angel:
Crayz :pink:

[B][COLOR="Navy"]11th:[/COLOR][/B]
Kcoennen - :pink: & :pink: Baby Karissa & Corinne arrived at 34 weeks both doing really well :happydance:

[B][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]12th:[/COLOR][/B]
Hope&faith09 - :pink: Eva Grace arrived 22nd August :happydance:
babyquiros812 - :blue: Baby Kervin Jason arrived 3rd August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]13th:[/COLOR][/B]
Chimchims - :pink:
:angel:Ladykara - Predicts :blue: :angel:
Leahsbabybump - :blue:
Michelle23 - Predicts :blue:
Emma11511 - :blue: Baby Julian arrived 6th August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="LightBlue"]14th:[/COLOR][/B]
Candy Cane - :pink: Baby Tabitha arrived 26th August :happydance:
Kassiaethne - :yellow:
Vintagecat - :pink: Beautiful baby girl arrived 1st August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="Indigo"]15th:[/COLOR][/B]
Arj - :blue: & :blue: Arrived at 35+1, both doing well! :happydance:

DJ987 - :yellow:
Struth - :blue: Joshua arrived at 35+5, both doing well :happydance:

[B][COLOR="SlateGray"]16th:[/COLOR][/B]
:angel:Cracker - :yellow: :angel:
Holden_Babez - :pink:
Katrinalorien - :pink: Baby Lily born at 36+4 :happydance:
PowerxPuff - :pink:
Indigo Luna - :pink:

[B][COLOR="Purple"]17th:[/COLOR][/B]
9babiesgone - :pink: 
TrickyWabbit - :pink:
Skelleron - :blue: Baby Noah arrived 26th August :happydance:
HenleysMummy - :blue:

[B][COLOR="DarkOrchid"]18th:[/COLOR][/B]
Akblaze - :pink: Scarlett born at 36 weeks on July 14th :happydance:
Lildreamy - :pink:
Lucky2BMummy - :yellow:
Mrs C P - :yellow:
:angel:SilverLizard - :yellow: :angel:
UKcath - :pink: Baby Erin arrived 30th August :happydance:
MyEmma - :pink:
Momofone08 - :pink: Baby Karlee arrived 18th August :happydance:
janine0187 - :blue:

[B][COLOR="Plum"]19th:[/COLOR][/B]
Cin - :blue: Baby Gregory arrived 14th August :happydance:
Lusterleaf - :yellow:
Mummylaura93 - :blue: Baby Zachary arrived 27th August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="DarkSlateGray"]20th:[/COLOR][/B]
2kiddos - :yellow:
BabyBumpLove - :yellow:
Bethy - Predicts - :blue:
XLaura_BellaX - :blue:
sar89 - :blue:

[B][COLOR="Magenta"]21st:[/COLOR][/B]
08marchbean - :blue: Beautiful baby boy arrived 23rd August :happydance:
Camerashy - :blue: Baby Tyler arrived 28th August :happydance:
KrissyB - :yellow:
Polaris - :pink: Baby Clara arrived 24th August :happydance:
SPT - :yellow:
LouiseClare - :pink:
Krystal 123 - :blue:

[B][COLOR="Pink"]22nd:[/COLOR][/B]
Feeble - :yellow:
:angel:Foxycleopatra - :yellow: :angel:
Jorja - :yellow:
KIALea - :pink: Baby Ava arrived 6th July :happydance:

[B][COLOR="SandyBrown"]23rd:[/COLOR][/B]
Gardenofedens - :pink: Baby Abigail arrived 31st July :happydance:
Melissa x - :yellow:
Mrs O Xx - :pink: Baby Maisie born 18th August :happydance:
MummyLanning - :blue:

[B][COLOR="YellowGreen"]24th:[/COLOR][/B]
Psychnut09 - :yellow:
bounceyboo - :blue:
Newbride2011 - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="Lime"]25th:[/COLOR][/B]
JaanRuk - :pink:
ThisMumRocks - :yellow:
Saitiffeh - :blue:
Dumpling - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="PaleGreen"]26th:[/COLOR][/B]
AshleyAnn - Predicts :pink:
Droplette - :pink:
Spiceeb - :pink: Baby Layla arrived 14th August :happydance:
natsar1 - :blue:

[B][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]27th:[/COLOR][/B]
HappilyaMrs - :pink: Baby Stella born 31st August :happydance:
Hope79 - :yellow:
Trying1 - :yellow:
TTC Newbie - :yellow:
TTC Sept 2010 - Predicts :blue:
Qqltsmejen - :yellow:

[B][COLOR="Teal"]28th:[/COLOR][/B]
Abitjaded - :yellow:
Shadowy Lady - :pink: Beautiful baby girl arrived 24th August :happydance:

[B][COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]29th:[/COLOR][/B]
EAandBA_TTC - :blue: :angel: Blessed this earth for 12 mins at 25 weeks :angel:
lyricsop03 - :blue: Baby Colton arrived 10th August :happydance:
Mixedbeautyx - :blue:
LeoLeah77 - :pink:

[B][COLOR="Cyan"]30th:[/COLOR][/B]
Evoluv - :blue: Baby Sebastian arrived 20th August :happydance:
Desibebsi :yellow:

[B][COLOR="PaleTurquoise"]31st:[/COLOR][/B]
Brandnewday - :yellow:
EMandPATRICK - :yellow:
Lolpants - :yellow: :angel:
Pinkorblue - :blue: :angel:

[B][COLOR="Cyan"]Unsure of Date:[/COLOR][/B]
Anne.Hopeful - :yellow:
Bunda - :yellow:[/CENTER]

.


----------



## LilDreamy

Bump...

Come on girls! I know you're out there! 

Kind of weird we don't already have a group.

Lol if I have to do this on my own I will! :haha:

Anywho. Today I'm going to go buy more Pregnancy tests since mine were VERY light and almost unnoticable positives. Even the doctors said their test was extremely light, almost not even there, So scared! Hopefully these tests will be darker!

Going to attempt to make a diaper cake today for a girls baby shower tomorrow.

Has anyone ever made one or know a good how to site?

Thanks!


----------



## babyjo

Hey lildream, Congrats on your BFP! Have you tried a digital pregnancy test. It's very reassuring! I got my BFP 24th November and it's my first! We were TTC 12 months (16 cycles) and I am sooooooo excited. I was not going to do any more POAS but had some brown spotting a few days ago so i did another digital which now says 3 weeks+. My due date is about 5th August. 

I plan to have a relaxed stress-free pregnancy as what will be will be. I'm just happy at finally being pregnant.....enjoying the sore boobs, bloating and wind, lots of wind! hahaha! I am having a private scan on saturday as it's my mums birthday on sunday and i'll put the scan pic in her card.

Have you had any symptoms? Were you trying long?

Baby showers are only just beginning to take off in the UK. I think I would have one. We are always 10 years behind America. The diaper cake sounds fab although I am rubbish at that sort of thing.


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey babyjo! So glad you're here. :D

Congratulations on your little bean as well! :cloud9:

And wow, I can't believe I didn't think of getting a digital pregnancy test. Lol. That sure beats freaking out about a line. :haha:
I will deffo get one of those today. Thank you for the idea! :D

So happy you finally got your BFP after 12 months, I know how relieved and happy you 
are!

I haven't experienced having to wait to get preggo yet.

All three pregnancies were BFP's first time trying. I lucked out I guess. Except one was a MC. So not so lucky when it came to that. :/

I've heard spotting is the norm in pregnancy. As long as it doesn't get heavy and bright red.

If it gives you any relief. My MC never had spotting it basically all come on at once. So don't worry about the spotting.

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea, and the ultra sound picture and in a card is a good idea! :D
I've never been patient enough to announce my BFP. :/
I always wished to do something cool like that... but I have to big of mouth! :haha:

Only symptoms I'm having are Potty breaks every 30 minutes, tender BB's, and cramping a bit.


----------



## DJ987

Hello :)

I got my :bfp: on Thursday, think I am due 15th August. We will more than likely be team yellow :)

I have an almost 11 month old, and an angel baby who we said goodbye to in Jan 09. 

I'm excited and nervous to have 2 under 2! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY! DJ CONGRATS!! :D

We will both have 2 under two! :D
Except Alexa is 3 months older than your Little one!
Must add I love your profile pic! She is TOO CUTE!! :D

Welcome and congrats Happy and Healthy 9 Months!
Hopefully our little ones will be nice to us while we are preggo. It is deffo going to be tough!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey - can i join you. 

I am Sarah - I have an 18 month old little girl and I really struggled through the first 14 weeks of my pregnancy with her so praying I dont have the same sickness again! I have had 3 m/c's since my little girl but am praying this bean is sticky. 

I think I am due around the 13th? ish! I cant exactly remember when my last period was! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## michelle23

Another August girl here Edd is 8/13/12. This will be our first! TTC since 12/10.


----------



## LilDreamy

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey - can i join you.
> 
> I am Sarah - I have an 18 month old little girl and I really struggled through the first 14 weeks of my pregnancy with her so praying I dont have the same sickness again! I have had 3 m/c's since my little girl but am praying this bean is sticky.
> 
> I think I am due around the 13th? ish! I cant exactly remember when my last period was!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x x x

:hi: Hi Sarah! :hi:

Praying for your sticky bean!
I'm positive this is your Happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:

&& Hopefully this pregnancy is nicer for you!
My friend had a horrible pregnancy last time and this time she is having the perfect pregnancy lol.:cloud9:

And welcome Michelle!!!! :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## LilDreamy

Had a little scare today.

Not sure if it's the norm or not.

But I had two really sharp pains in my lower and side of my tummy today sort if like contractions. Kind of weird, and very scary.

Just hopoing maybe I just had an upset tummy instead. 

How is everyone? What are your symptoms??
I don't have many. Just restless nights and Exhausting days.
And random pain in my boobies.


----------



## Mrs C P

Hi Everyone

Can I join!!! 

I can't actually believe I'm finally pregnant, many thanks to IVF!!! Only got my BFP yesterday so still in a bit of shock but totally LOVING IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I think my due date will be around 18 August. OMG, I still can't believe it!!!

Lildreamy - dont worry, :hugs: I'm sure its the uterus changing shape and the embie snuggling in, I get the same, sometimes so strong takes my breath away.


----------



## kassiaethne

Hai, joining both small and large group. I just want all the info I can s o I'm not always freaking over something weird to me. Imglad I'm not the only person with pelvic pain. It's been going on the last 4 days now.

Also have suddenly turned into a crybaby sloth. Anything random and I can feel like crying one day, then I'm good 5 mins later. The sloth part, I'm sleeping soooooo much. Going to bed at 8 am. Waking up at 5 am. Then being exhausted at 12pm and sleep till 6pm. Then the cycle begins again. Only time I've broken it is when I finally took the pregnancy test and it was positive. Was to excited to give in to exaustion. (has been going on 4-5 days)

Anyone else??


----------



## babyjo

Congratulation to you girls who just got BFP. It's an amazing time. Let's enjoy it as much as we can.

I've not told many people yet about BFP and it's soooooo hard to keep it quiet during this Christmas party season. Last night I went out and everyone was asking me why I'm not drinking. I said I was driving home after but then they all bought these cocktails and were like "just try some"..... I lied and said I'm T- total as training for a marathon.... That took the heat off a bit. Have your excuses ready if you don't want people to know yet :)

Kassi, I just woke up from my nap. Think we should sloth away! Our bodies are working very hard:)


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya Mrc C P and Kassia! :hi: 

Our due dates are the same Mrs C P!! YAY!! :D
So exciting! I'm still in shock and still Peeing on sticks!! :haha:

And yay! Glad to hear the pain is normal! Was a bit freaked out by it!!
Wooo One worry down 500 more to go. :lol:

I haven't been so sad this pregnancy but was the last one. But sleep is off and on. One minute I sleep 12 hours straight another minute I can't sleep at all! :dohh:
It really stinks!

I'm exhausted just can't sleep or sleep too much!

:D

Hope you all are doing well and the symptoms aren't too bad for you all! Will update you guys on first page After I give little one a bath. She's ,ad at me right now for being on the computer. Lol. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

I haven't told anyone really either.

I had to tell my boss though because the things we do at workd are rather strenuous... and don't want it to harm the baby.

I haven't even told my mom yet... think I may wait until I'm 12 weeks.. Not sure yet. :)


----------



## kassiaethne

Ugh I just woke up from a very long nap to hurting abdominal cramps and feeling like (but not) barfing. Scared me


----------



## LilDreamy

I wish I wasn't barfing.

I had horrible tummy cramps all night long, and puking all night long and it ran into today.

I couldn't eat or drink anything ALL say. :( :nope:

And horrible all day sharp pains.

I hope this doesn't last much longer. :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi girls can I join?
Got my BFP on Sunday and think I'm due 16th August which is actually my birthday!!!!

I've got a 6 year old boy (William) and a 1 year old girl (Ailsa), we were ttc for over 2 years with Ailsa with an early mc at 5 weeks a year before conceiving her, only took 6 months to get this BFP tho but still feel quite tentative as its still early days. Not told anyone yet but will prob tell my mum in a few weeks after my mw booking in appointment if everythigns ok!


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh wow! That owuld be soo cool to have your baby on your birthday! :D

My brother was born on my dad's birthday, So that was really cool too!

My little one MIGHT be born on my mom's birthday!

Soo fingers crossed for you. Or at least hopefully you will be able to bring baby home by the time your birthday get's here. The best birthday gift EVER.! :D

Congrats on your BFP! :D


----------



## WILSMUM

Thanks hun - very much doubt LO will come on my B'day tho as I've already had 2 c sections so this will be another so atm baby will be here around 9th - but obv all this depends on when they date me at the 12 week dating scan - I was moved forward a week with Ailsa!!!!


----------



## leahsbabybump

add me to your list ) as you can guess im leah  
im thinking im due august 13th ) i dnt mind big or small groups but the more the merrier )) we had a group like this for june 2011 babies and it was great we all supported each other with stuff


----------



## leahsbabybump

i have an alexa too )))


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all -

I feel so so tired today and nausea on and off its horrible already although definately a plus I havent been sick yet ... I cant remember when it started with Amy but I know it was very early on! 

Is anyone else feeling tired - I cant believe how shattered I am!!!

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## WILSMUM

yea i can't believe how tired and how hard work everything feels atm this time around and i've been really suffering with back ache as well :( I wasn't like this with my other 2 but mayb being older and only having had Ailsa just over a year ago my body's not completely recovered!


----------



## babyjo

Hi ladies, 

The tiredness is killing! People at work guessed I was pregnant because I'm not as bubbly as I usually am and tired by 3pm. Although very tired I am still going to the gym. Strangely it gives me a energy boost. 

I have my first private scan in a couple of days.....Anyone else getting an early scan?


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: Hi Leah! :D I keep seeing you everywhere! :haha:

And YAY For Alexa's!! :happydance: That is freakin COOL that our little girls have same name and we are both expecting on nearly the same due dates. :D

Soo I've been freaking over everything. One day I was freaking about throwing up constantly. Then the next day no symptoms at all so freaked about that. Today I realized I've been cramping since Preggo day1 and it hasn't stopped... LOL.

I think I have some symptoms coming back like gas and backache... maybe a little tired and that's it.

Oh and I watched the movie "Dream House" today. It was a sad movie, but I couldn't stop crying the entire movie... Either it was just that sad... or my emotions lol. I kept trying to peek at others to see if they were crying like me... and I think I was the only one.. :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

&& wow. 3 out of the 9 of you are due on the 13th! Atleast it isn't a friday. :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I will be having an early scan ... possibly next week due to my m/c's. My doctor wants to make sure everything is progressing ok. 

I think I made a huge mistake I had a curry for dinner tonight but I think I might regret it later ... I have been nauseaus on and off all day still praying it doesnt turn into sickness! I am useless after about 5pm now I am just so tired i feel pathetic but I know it gets easier in 2nd trimester!


----------



## WILSMUM

i haven't planned on an early scan but will have to see what the mw says - i had a mc at 5 weeks in 2009 and had early bleeding with Ailsa so had a scan at 7 weeks with her and as i had a section 13 months ago they may want to check it out but we will see!


----------



## Cracker

Can I join please ladies, date 16th August (taken from my ovulation date)

Already been a bit of a roller coaster as had a bleed (which I thought was my period) then thought my temps were a bit high and period a bit light and I did a HPT and was 2-3 weeks!! Had another bleed yesterday but no cramping or anything and symptoms have increased today so feeling positive as had a bleed with DD at just over 6 weeks as well.

Early scan on Monday - but not convinced we'll see a heartbeat and probably too early!

Very glad to be here x


----------



## hope&faith09

argh I have had a horrible day have had awful cramps and some bleeding overnight so was sent for an early scan ... they think I am only about 5 weeks so I am adjusting my due date to the 16th. They said everything looked fine but no heartbeat yet ... they have booked me in for another scan in two weeks time so hopefully I can see more then! 

Hope everyone is ok - have felt really sick today am dreading it being the same as it was with Amy I really couldnt cope with that!


----------



## WILSMUM

Cracker said:


> Can I join please ladies, date 16th August (taken from my ovulation date)
> 
> Already been a bit of a roller coaster as had a bleed (which I thought was my period) then thought my temps were a bit high and period a bit light and I did a HPT and was 2-3 weeks!! Had another bleed yesterday but no cramping or anything and symptoms have increased today so feeling positive as had a bleed with DD at just over 6 weeks as well.
> 
> Early scan on Monday - but not convinced we'll see a heartbeat and probably too early!
> 
> Very glad to be here x

Hope you early scan goes ok on monday - let us know won't you? x



hope&faith09 said:


> argh I have had a horrible day have had awful cramps and some bleeding overnight so was sent for an early scan ... they think I am only about 5 weeks so I am adjusting my due date to the 16th. They said everything looked fine but no heartbeat yet ... they have booked me in for another scan in two weeks time so hopefully I can see more then!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok - have felt really sick today am dreading it being the same as it was with Amy I really couldnt cope with that!

Oh no hun, fingers crossed all is ok and you see a nice strong heartbeat in a couple of weeks x


Has everyone already phoned to make or had first mw appointments? I think if I remember rightly we have our booking in appointment at 7-8 weeks. I don't want to phone and make an appointment too early just in case this bean isn't sticky as that happened to me before in 2009!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Can I join?


----------



## LilDreamy

Of course you can join 9babies. :)
:hi:

Soo my first Appointment is the 4th of January. Will be 7 weeks, Go get bloods drawn tomorrow. (EEK! It's like 9 viles... I hate needles!) Won't get my first ultrasound until later I think?

Hoping to hear the heartbeat that day though, would put my mind at rest. I never made it to my first appointment with my other pregnancy last month... I hope I make it.. 

@Hope, keeping you in my thoughts. I'm sure all will be ok and you will see a happy and healthy baby with a strong heart beat soon! :) :flower:
If it helps... I didn't have cramping my last MC because it was soo soon, so don't think you would be feeling the cramps from an MC. I'm sure little bean is ok. I know it's hard not to worry.

@Cracker, WELCOME! :D :hi:
Good luck with your scan, hope you enjoy it! :D

Good luck to everyone! Hope your symtpoms aren't too bad!

I only have backache, headache, and cramping. Maybe peeing alot.. but I've always done that. Lol. And keep having twinges in my uterus. Hmm.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so tired I can barely even get my daughter ready for school. Ykes thanks for the welcome. :hugs:


----------



## Cracker

No I think it is 8 weeks-ish and tbh I haven't felt pregnant relaly - but this afternoon I swear I could feel my hormones rising.... boobs started tingling, feeling spun out and dizzy and tired - did a cheapie test and it was so much darker!! So feel better now already.

Hope&faith - fingers crossed for you, just keep positive and eat well!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

Sorry some of you are having rough days. Lets hope we all get a good first scan and our symptoms are mild. My private scan is in two days now. I hope it's not too early for a heart beat. 
Hope, I hope the next two weeks go by real quick. I bleed lightly for 3 days at about 4-5 weeks but feel reassured that CB went up to 3 weeks +.


----------



## hope&faith09

I am definately feeling positive as I feel so rough! there is definately something going on to make me feel this tired! I think we book in with my midwife at 10 ish weeks here ... but have got a dooctors appointment on Monday to get some anti sickness medication so will double check with him then - so I wont book in until Mid January and then 12 week scan will be beginning of Feb its so exciting!


----------



## katrinalorien

Hi :hi: My name is Kate, and I would like to join!

I am due PROBABLY August 14th, but this is an unconfirmed date based on LMP. I think it will be pushed back about 5 days.

This is my first... so everything is so strange. 

Wasn't sure what to think, because when I first went in for a bloodtest at 3w6d it came back indeterminate, but it rose enough to get a positive at 4w4d, and the number came back at 96. Hopefully things are doubling well and everything sticks around like it should! (Can't say I'm not worried though... but I think its normal to be worried). I get another blood test next monday, and if everything goes well I will order an ultrasound at 7 weeks to hear a heartbeat!

Symptom list:

Vivid dreams EVERY night
light-headed (especially when I'm teaching...)
nauseousness.. but not too bad
I feel like I am CONSTANTLY peeing... in between every single class period! (I teach HS so my pee-times are limited)

Sorry if this post was long...


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah... and currently my DH's prediction is that it is a girl. ^_^ But I have no clue.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I th ink I am having an girl, but hubby thinks boy


----------



## katrinalorien

What makes you think girl? Just a hunch?


----------



## michelle23

I have a gut feeling it will be a boy!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just an hunch


----------



## WILSMUM

Cracker said:


> No I think it is 8 weeks-ish and tbh I haven't felt pregnant relaly - but this afternoon I swear I could feel my hormones rising.... boobs started tingling, feeling spun out and dizzy and tired - did a cheapie test and it was so much darker!! So feel better now already.
> 
> Hope&faith - fingers crossed for you, just keep positive and eat well!

i can relate to the boob tingling and dizziness!!! My nipples have got really big really dark and I could cut glass with them an my good they are sooo sensitive!!!!!

I have no hunch at all - I was convinced I was havng a boy last time (we didn't find out the sex) so was in complete shock when they pulled a girl out!!!!


----------



## Scaredy cat

Hope its ok to join in!
Haven't got it confirmed yet, but going on my dates, I should be due around the 3rd August.
Very excited and nervous, thankfully we concieved very quickly. Its back to basics for me tho, as my only other child is 14!
This is my partners first child, so we're over the moon!


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome all new ladies!! :D :hi:

With my last child, I swore up and down it was a boy... and well... turned out she was :pink: haha! But my do I love her so!

I predicted :pink: for this one in the beginning, because symptoms were light, like my first pregnancy with Alexa. But then one day I went all day of throwing up, and the Chinese Gender Predictor said :blue: So I changed my prediction to boy.

BUT NOW... my symptoms are next to none like my first pregnancy. So I'm just stick to thinking it's a boy and see how it goes. Lol. :haha:

Today I went and got my bloods drawn and had to pee in a cup. Didn't know I would have to pee in a cup! I totally went to the bathroom before I went to lab... but managed to squeeze a little something out. LOL Tmi. :shy:

Hope you're all doing well! And for those of you having early scans good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I don't know I don't get nausea that often, so aybe i am wrong.i. Got a ton of that when ij had a girl.


----------



## babyjo

O o! I thought I had totally escaped the nausea thing as I hadn't had any yet but today whenever i eat my stomach goes queasy. It's such a horrible feeling but it kinda makes me feel closer to my bean somehow!

I had a go at some of the gender predictions and it comes up as BOY :) Although I really dont mind either way. Who is going to find out what the sex is before the babies born? As it's my first I think i won't find out.

Lildreamy what do they check for in your bloods this early..... I probably wont get bloods done for another 5 weeks with our NHS.


----------



## WILSMUM

i found out the sex with my first but then we didn't with the 2nd but that was only because she wouldn't show us! I think this time if its obvious at the 20 weeks scan then we'll fid out but if baby isn;t co-operating then we'llleave it and be team yellow again!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm deffo finding out, just because I LOVE prepping for the baby the best I can before he or she gets there, and really don't care for nutral colors. And I wanna buy his or her clothes as soon as I can, because those first 4-6 months it's really hard getting out and about with them.

&& I have no idea what they check with my blood?? I know HCG levels, and probably to make sure you don't have some sort of STD I really don't know!? I prob should have asked... Lol. I'll ask at my first appointment. I have a class they booked me for to learn all the different tests they can do for you and your baby soon. I didn't do it with my last pregnancy... might not do it again this time.


----------



## WILSMUM

I'm glad we didn't get to know the sex last time cause I'd have gone mad with the girl baby clothes and we'd have ended up bankrupt before she'd arrived with a load of clothes she probably would never have worn!!!!!

Last year I was out at then boxing day sales with Ailsa, she was 6 weeks old, I'd had a c-section and we were under about 3 foot of snow!!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Sooo!! What are your symptoms today!?
I think mine are slowly but surely coming back!
I'm getting a cold again like I did when I first got preggo.
Headache, tons of gas, peeing tons, and I'm sooo EXHAUSTED!

Yesterday I was feeling faint even when just sitting down... it was a bit scary.

Today I had a little scare, because I live on the 3rd floor in my Apartment Building, and I was playing with Alexa by trying to help her climb the stairs, eventually I just picked her up and went up the rest of the stairs. And when I got into the house I had one massive shooting pain go sort of like in and up my uterus. It stopped me in my tracks, it was followed by another one, but it wasn't as painful.
Hope I didn't do anything to baby while playing and carrying little one.

How is everyone???


----------



## WILSMUM

not really many symptoms here - bit queasy in the mornings but trying to combat that with tea and ginger biccies brought to me in bed by hubby! I get tired in the afternoons and then start gettign dizzy if I stand up too quick!! And my nipples are sooooo sensitive and pointy, i could cut glass with them!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

hi all - 

symtoms for me today arent so bad ... felt sicky this morning but have managed some lunch and feeling better now - am sure i will feel tired mid afternoon again am planning on icing my christmas cake and make mince pies today after attempting to get some shopping. 

hope everyone is ok.x x x


----------



## katrinalorien

Just really vivid dreams for me. Insanely vivid.

Has anyone gotten bad m/s yet?


----------



## WILSMUM

oh and the backache i was suffering with from around time AF was due seems to be better today!
I've never suffered with actual morning sickness before - just a queasyness made worse by certain smells - with DS it was tomato and with DD it was Vanilla!!! Haven't discovered what it is this time yet!!!


----------



## Cracker

Backache yesterday completely gone today, but tingly boobs went yesterday and back today! No sickness, just tiredness.

Great news is that absolutely no more spotting :happydance:

I still keep peeing on tests though to see if they are darker and wished I hadn't today as it was a bit lighter and yesterdays was really-dark - so that's it I have forbidden myself to do anymore and it isn't good for my sanity!!!

Scan on Monday but I think I will only be 5+4 so too early for a heartbeat really I think so not sure how conclusive it will be

Oops yes really vivid dreams too!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Katrina - no m/s yet here ... I say yet as with my dd I had it constantly from the moment I woke till I went to sleep at night andended up in hospital. I am praying I dont get it the same this time but I think it really kicks in around 6 - 7 weeks so I guess it will hit me over christmas if its going to. 

Had my usual tiredness this afternoon and now feeling off food again tonight will prob just have an egg for dinner again!


----------



## LilDreamy

I only had MS one day which was my throwing up over anything and everything I ate or drank. And the constant feeling of needing to puke. I thought puking would make me feel better, and it didn't.

But since then, nothing. 

Now I just have the worste Cold in the WORLD!

:(

And didn't know my boobs hurt today until my 14 month old wacked them today. OUCH! :S


----------



## WILSMUM

i find i can keep the queasyness at bay if i eat as soon as i'm hungry, just a digestive biscuit helps! Was hungry earlier but unfortunately there was nothing in to snack on so now i'm feeling quite sicky and really not looking forward to pork chops for dinner!!!!! DH is cooking so I have the job of putting both kiddies to bed when all i really want to do is crash on the sofa in front of the telly in my PJs!!!!


----------



## abitjaded

May I join in? I just got my first ever BFP yesterday after 10 years of TTC. I should be due the 28th of August.


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh Wow Abit! CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sooo happy you finally got your :bfp:

And welcome!! :hi:


----------



## DJ987

Wow congrats!

I have got a horrific cold too :( feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw :hugs:

Is horrible isn't it. :(
IDK Just thankful I don't have MS too.


----------



## DJ987

Yeh its not nice is it!

Me too with the MS. I keep heaving all the time but no actual sickness thank goodness!


----------



## katrinalorien

abitjaded said:


> May I join in? I just got my first ever BFP yesterday after 10 years of TTC. I should be due the 28th of August.

Wow congratulations!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. That is quite a success story!


----------



## momofone08

I would love to join. I'm august 14 :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hey lovely ladies, may i join you all. my EDD 19th Aug but that may change after my dating scan.

Quick history, I was diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago so my cycles are all over the place, 2 years ago i had lap surgery and was told that both my tubes where completely blocked beyond repair. We were told our only hope at conceiving was IVF. I had finally made an appointment to start our IVF journey in Jan 2012. 
yesterday i just felt the urge to test, i couldnt believe it when 2 lines came up straight away!

I look forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: all new ladies! :D

And YAY :happydance: FOXY!!!
Looks like we have two AWESOME success stories! Soo happy to welcome you guys to August Babies!

@DJ I know what you mean about heaving. I just got done with one really bad. I opened the trash bin and oh my. :wacko: :sick:


----------



## anne.hopeful

Hi all,I am also due in August....am having a little nausea, sore boobs, mood swings and general fatigue but just started a three week holiday as I am a teacher so am extremely thankful that I can just rest for the next few weeks! last pregnancy ended in mc at about 6 weeks so I am a little nervous this time around. Not had a scan yet but thinking my symptoms are a good sign. Was using clear blue digital with weeks on it, and the levels have risen last three tests I have done so I guess that is good also. Am aware I sound like a nut, haha,but I am just really hoping it works out this time. Good luck to all of you too.....and hope to hear back from some of you.


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: Ann!

I'm in the same position as you. Got my BFP after an MC. And I'm on edge and really just scared all around. :nope:
I keep taking preggo tests too. lol. But just ran out of them. But my last one seems darker than the others, so that's a good sign! :D

Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for us! :D :hug:

Do you know what day in August you are do? Or a guestimate?
I Guessed mine to be the 18th but leaning more towards the 20th when my scan is done.


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Hi!
I'm not a fan of the big groups either - i like getting to know people :)

My little nugget is also due August 18th!

Hi guys!!! Not sure if one of these was made yet??

A little about me,
My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 13 weeks, there were several complications during the d&c which resulted in needing a couple more opps, another d&c and weeks in hospital. Docs said it would be hard for me to get pregnant and if i did i most likely wouldnt be able to hold it.
3ish months later i fell pregant with my princess and had her via c section the day before my due date.
We've been TTC for almost a year now and my doctor told me 2 weeks ago that i'm not ovulating and i have basically no progesterone. i was told i would be starting fertility treatments in jan.
A week and a half later i found out im 5 weeks pregnant! Miracle!!
The doctors have told me not to get my hopes up as this nugget prob wont stick due to my levels.. then again they said i wouldn't be able to hold onto my princess either.

With the last 2 pregnancies i had morning sickness from3.5 weeks but with this one i'm feeling great! boy maybe? lol

well thats me. I'm looking forward to doing this with all of you!. Happy and healthy 9 months ahead ladies!


----------



## WILSMUM

so lovely to have so many new ladies to get to know and the miracle stories are great - fingers crossed it works out for you all.

I had a mc at 5 weeks in March 2009, a year later I fell preg with my DD but even so I am still feel tentative about this pregnancy as well. I really want to be able to relax and enjoy every minute as this will be the last baby for me!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Losing a baby really is something that you never get out of your head- my hubby refuses to go to an u/s until after 12 weeks, i never look at the u/s screen until the doc says all is good and i find myself stressing it will happen again.

my aunty got me a doppler that works from 11 weeks so i can wait til i can start using it. nice to hear baby when you're having one of those days :)


----------



## camerashy

Hi can u add me please .....am due baby no. 4 26th august :) + can't wait :) 

I have 3 girls + don't mind what we have next ( am predicted a boy through chineese gender chart)

Congrats to every1


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Camerashy&Lucky2Bmummy!

Congrats on your 4th baby! My my! I would ALWAYS love to have a big family like that, but OH is getting rather old,lol, and I dunno how much longer i'm gonna be able to go without working. Gonna still try and get a 3rd one out of him haha! Believe it or not, Im in my mid 20's and he's in his early 40's. ! Never saw that coming. But we've been together for 5 years now. So if we have Another, Iwill have to get preggo soon after giving birth... and not sure how well I will manage.

Good luck all!

And Good luck on a boy Camerashy! Girls are AMAZING aren't they? My first pregnancy I wanted a boy, But I got Alexa instead. I love her sooo much I would be happy to have another girl, and more if I have more. :cloud9:


----------



## camerashy

Were both 30 so still have time on our hands but agree this time round we wanted a closer age gap between baby no. 3+ 4, dd3 is 8 mths now lol ......so our household should be mad next xmas haha but wouldn't want it either way :)

I agree I love my girls as does dh but Id love him to have a "father son " relationship :) but he thinks this one is another girl hehehe

Ur lil one is young enough still ,they'll have lots of fun.......

This will be a new experience for us as we have a 4+ half yr gap between all ours + was easy


----------



## polaris

Hi girls!
Can I join you? I got my BFP this morning and am still in shock! We have been trying for nine months and my cycles have been all over the place with a couple of months that I didn't ovulate at all. I didn't ovulate this month until CD28. I had actually made a doctor's appointment because of my crazy cycles but I hopefully won't need that now!

The timing is just mad though as I was in a bad accident on the bicycle about ten days ago and fractured my jaw, so I have had numerous Xrays, antibiotics, pain medications, and surgery under general anaesthetic! Yikes! I really hope my little bean is OK - meeting the consultant tomorrow so will have a chat with him about it and hopefully put my mind at rest a bit. They did do a pregnancy test before I had the surgery but it was too early to show up. 

If all goes well my estimated due date is August 24th. I have no symptoms yet except for a missing period. 

Nice to see a few familiar names on the thread and looking forward to getting to know the rest of you.

Special congratulations to the ladies who have been LTTTC or struggling with fertility issues - so nice to read the success stories!!


----------



## katrinalorien

hello to everyone new :hi: I'm excited that this is really starting to get off the ground! 

I have a test tomorrow, hope all goes well!

I have heard that surgeries and the like are better during the first tri, so hopefully everything is great polaris! :hugs: hope you aren't worrying too much about it.


----------



## momofone08

Hi everyone!!! Just wanted to see how everyone is feeling. This is such an exciting time. I can't seem to stop talking about the baby ( poor DH):haha: :haha: When are you guys telling family?


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Hello everyone!
I am following you around LilDreamy. Can you please put me down for August 20! I look forward to getting to know you ladies.


----------



## camerashy

Momofone08 we've told family already lol just cudnt keep it in...
.have told friends too


----------



## SPT

Hi 

This is #2 we have 3 year old little boy think I'm due around the 21st of Aug &#57430; would be great to have the extra support on hear think it a great way to find thi g out u don't want to ask the doc or DH LOL i have been feeling sick and sore boob which I didn't have with my first so I guess it is different each time lol one question I have is does anyone feel like they are going to come on? Like that bloating feeling 
Hope to get to know u all a little better and send lots of dust and glue to all of u xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi! 

I haven't read through all of the posts yet, but I just wanted to say that I'm due August 27th, so 3w+6d pregnant with my first :baby: It's the best feeling ever! 

It took me 15 months to conceive because of low progesterone levels and a _lot_ of stress through TTC with a known sperm donor. But, none of that matters now, I finally had my :bfp: on the 14th :cloud9: 

Right, I'm off to read through the thread! xx


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm here to join you, ladies!

I'm Tiffany, 26, and OH is 40. This is my second, and his first :) Due on August 28th...just found out yesterday!


----------



## saitiffeh

momofone08 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Just wanted to see how everyone is feeling. This is such an exciting time. I can't seem to stop talking about the baby ( poor DH):haha: :haha: *When are you guys telling family?*

Telling my OH's family Christmas Day when they are all here. On Xmas Eve we are telling my son's grandmother, on his father's side. As for my own mother, I don't know yet, Maybe not for a month or two yet... I have no idea how her reaction will be. We are having a hard relationship, patching it up after a few years now, things are finally going well... so I've no clue what she will say! She lives across the province, has never met my OH.


----------



## SpudsMama

momofone08 said:


> When are you guys telling family?

I don't plan on saying anything to family until I've had my 12 week scan, which will probably be late February? I've told three close friends though so I have people I can talk to in RL :thumbup: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, and I predict :blue: No idea why, I've had that gut instinct from day one for some reason! xx


----------



## LilDreamy

@Momofone08 I've pretty much told every Family and friend I know, and already spilled the news on Facebook. :wacko: I didn't plan on doing that... it sort of just happened... :shrug: lol.
You would think I would have learned from my MC... but guess not.:shy:

@BabyBumpLove :haha: it's ok Happy to see you here!! :flower:

@SPT I feel like AF is coming on everyday. It scares me alot and have been POAS every day! :lol:

Congrats to all of the LTTTC!'s

@Saitiffeh! YAY! We are nearly the same when it comes to ourselves and OH! Big age gap. I'm 24 and he is 41!HeHe. =] My first... His 5th. Yikes. But two of those 5 are from me. One was an oopsy when he was a teen and two are from his previous marriage where the mom cheated on him. :nope:

Hope all id doing great! I'm soo Excited for the holidays coming up! Can't wait for Christmas! Who knew being a mom could be as fun as being a kid at Christmas! I love playing Santa Clause and introducing such a fun holiday to baby. :cloud9:


----------



## saitiffeh

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Oh, and I predict :blue: No idea why, I've had that gut instinct from day one for some reason! xx

Yeah honestly I've been kinda hoping for team pink (even though Hubby wants blue) but for some reason I'm telling myself not to think about having a girl too much, haha.



LilDreamy said:


> @Saitiffeh! YAY! We are nearly the same when it comes to ourselves and OH! Big age gap. I'm 24 and he is 41!HeHe. =] My first... His 5th. Yikes. But two of those 5 are from me. One was an oopsy when he was a teen and two are from his previous marriage where the mom cheated on him. :nope:

Your OH definitely has more experience then mine then! My poor OH knows NOTHING about babies but has been wanting a child since his mid-20s! He is over the moon that it is FINALLY happening. And kind of gloating too that he finally got someone pregnant


----------



## polaris

I've only told one friend in real life and haven't told family at all yet. With my first we didn't tell most people until after the 12 week scan, although we told OH's family a couple of weeks before that because everyone was together for Easter Sunday. Not going to say anything over Christmas because I think it's too soon, but it's going to be hard to keep it to myself! Just as well I've got you girls to chat to about the pregnancy!


----------



## Candy Cane

Can I join too, I am due August 18th with my first (although this is my fourth pregnancy). Hoping this one STICKS!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

We have told my mum and two of my best friends so far ... but not telling anyone else. 

I know its really early to think about yet but does anyone know where they are planning on having their baby? I want a home birth this time so starting to look into things already! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## ThisMumRocks

we knew August had to be our month, and heres why, hubbys bday the 26th, my parents anniversary the 28, m daughters bday the 29th and now we have our little firefly due the 25th :D, so sign me up for the 25th please! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats to all of the New Ladies! :D :flower:

Hope&faith, I'm going to have mine in the Hospital or a Birthing Center. I'm too chicken for anything else. :nope: Lol.

I'm rather nervous though, Because I will be flying back to the states when I will be about 20 weeks or so with a 18 month old. (This is going to be extremely tough trying to be pregnant carry baby and car seat alone :nope:)

Then OH won't be back in the states until I am 2 months away from giving birth so we will be moving into a new house around when I'm due to pop! Will be living at home with mom until OH get's to states. Rather Stressed! We aren't married yet(like to call him OH), so I don't have Medical Coverage yet, when I quit my job. But once we are married My medical will be covered. Trying to stress to him we need to marry soon/ASAP. But he's taking it nonchilantly and getting mad at me for stressing... GRR. Lol... wow didn't expect myself to go on a rant. :haha:


----------



## saitiffeh

ThisMumRocks said:


> we knew August had to be our month, and heres why, hubbys bday the 26th, my parents anniversary the 28, m daughters bday the 29th and now we have our little firefly due the 25th :D, so sign me up for the 25th please! :D

Hey! I think I remember you from the Implantation thread!


----------



## saitiffeh

Wow LilDreamy, you will have your plate full!
And you're not the only one who calls him your OH even though you aren't married... we're not yet either but I've always called him my other half anyways.. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohhh! HAHA! That's what it means! I didn't know Oh Meant Other Half, I assumed it meant Official Husband. :haha:

:wacko: Whoopsy! Now that makes more sense! I can get away with Calling him OH now then. :D


----------



## saitiffeh

Oh boy... right now I am kind of wishing I had waited to test, until after I had actually missed AF. I went googling and discovered stats that scared me... I'm probably worrying over nothing but it's still not too early for a chemical! *deep breath*... don't worry about it Tiff!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww :hug:

I've learned to NEVER google ANYTHING pregnancy related. I learned the hard way When I was Pregnant with Alexa. Don't let it stress you, Just enjoy the fact that a little person is growing inside of you that loves you more than you know, and needs mommy to be stress free!


----------



## saitiffeh

Aww Dreamy! That made me smile and feel a little warm and fuzzy! Stress? What stress! :winkwink:


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi girls, im due august 29th.

This is what I told myself I wouldnt do this month since my chemical last month. Well look where I am a bfp before af is due. Stick little bean!




saitiffeh said:


> Oh boy... right now I am kind of wishing I had waited to test, until after I had actually missed AF. I went googling and discovered stats that scared me... I'm probably worrying over nothing but it's still not too early for a chemical! *deep breath*... don't worry about it Tiff!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

From my estimates (and help from the internet).....I will be due August 31st if everything goes well. I suffered a miscarriage in Feb. so as hard as it is, im trying to keep my hopes limited. I tested faint positives on 6 tests I took yesterday, at 9 dpo. Hoping for a sticky, healthy, growing bean!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck staying away from google... I have a really hard time doing that. If you find some way to stay away effectively, let me know!


----------



## saitiffeh

We need a new support group...Googlers Anonymous!


----------



## arj

I am a serial googler too =/ My midwife last time would joke about how I knew everything before she even told me! And I knew all the midwife slang so in hardcore labour the doctor was examining me and said discreetly 'OP position, Caput, anterior lip.' and i was like WHAAAAT, really, oh no!!!! Lol, good old google! 

Put me down for AUGUST 15th!


----------



## polaris

Wow Lildreamy, you will be busy during the pregnancy! During my last pregnancy we were putting floors in and painting the bedrooms up until a couple of weeks before I had him! Just as well he didn't come early!

I had a c-section last time because baby was breech. I am hoping for VBAC this time but I guess I will be having him in hospital as there are very few other choices where I live. I'm planning to do the Community Midwives Early Discharge Home scheme again where you can go home the same day if there are no medical complications.

arj - LOL at your response to the doctor's comments! I also like to inform myself! I actually think google can be a good thing if used carefully as a source of information rather than as a source of obsessive worry. Having said that, I really frightened myself yesterday by googling ibuprofen in early pregnancy as I was taking quite a bit of it for pain relief after the accident.


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya Girls!

And :hi: ARJ! I remember you in TWW! And remember the day you got your :bfp: 
So glad to see us both here!

:haha: at google.
Honestly... I don't use it. If I have a question I ask on here, so that I get the nice version of the answer. :lol: Everyone else google, I'll just feed off of them. :xmas21:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi Ladies, 
I just got back from the doctors. He confirmed I am indeed pregnant!! I have an ultrasound booked for tomorrow lunchtime for dating and to make sure bubs is where he/she is meant to be. Im terrified due to being diagnosed with blocked tubes due to extensive scarring that i am at high risk of ectopic pregnancy. everyone cross their fingers for a positive scan tomorrow xx

I have already told my Mum and sister. at the moment we are planning on telling our parents and siblings on xmas day, everyone else will be after we reach 12wks. 
I may have to tell my boss sooner as i do alot of heaving manual labor at work and dont want to over strain myself.


----------



## Jackie6834

Would love to join this group!
My due date is August 20th. =D
This will be my first baby. I`m so excited!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay Foxy! Congrats on a good apptment! Fingers Crossed for your Scan! Enjoy it! How exciting! :happydance:

And welcome Jackie!! :hi:
Congrats onyour :bfp: :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Welcome jackie


----------



## polaris

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Foxy!

And welcome to the thread Jackie!


----------



## WILSMUM

welcome to all the new ladies - so glad to see the thread filling up and getting busy!!

Good luck to you all having scans!

As for telling people - we've not told anyone yet, well apart from you girls her and the girls from B&B from when I had my DD! Will probably tell my mum in a few weeks but then everyone else will wait till after the 12 week scan! This will be DH's 5th and after his 3rd he promised his mum he wouldn;t have anymore and then again solemnly promised after DD that that was it and he was off for the snip so not too sure how she will react, she said to me after I had DD that she had more than enough granchildren now and that I didn't need to have anymore now I have a girl and a boy!!!! Don't think his eldest daughters will take it too well either, they weren't impressed about DD and never ask about her or even really acknowledge that she exists! They're 14 and 11 btw!!!

As for where I'll have this LO I'm guessing another elective c-section for me - I had an emergency C-section under GA with DS so was had an elective c-section with DD so will be another for me this time!


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

Good luck FOXY!! praying for you hun.

how are you all feeling today? still no morning sickness here but im finding myself falling asleep in the car while hubby is driving n i know this is tmi but anyone else had diorrhea? gross i know but im confused as with my first i was blocked up the whole way through my pregnancy. 

as for who i've told - i told my mum the same time as my hubby (via sms as they were both at work), my mother in law found out after my doctors visit when the doctor told me this nugget prob wont stick (her office is right next to my doctor so went there for a cry) and i told my best friend who is visiting her fiance in america atm. besides that im terrified that others will find out and if people ask if im up the duff i just say " geez guess its time i hit the gym" lol.


----------



## Cracker

Had my scan and all was as it should be for 5+4, good round sac and a yolk circle - couldn't see any bleeding either :happydance::happydance: So great news and have another scan in a couple of weeks to see how it is progressing :thumbup:

So relieved and everyday that passes must mean little one must be getting stickier!!


----------



## WILSMUM

so pleased for you cracker xXx


----------



## SpudsMama

That's great news Cracker! I wish could have an early scan, but I'm just going to wait for the usual 12 week one. 

Symptoms wise, the most prominent things I'm experiencing are extreme thirst overnight and feeling out of puff really easily. The only nausea I'm getting is first thing in the morning, but it goes away once I eat/drink something. I'm only 4 weeks though, so it's still got time to progress :argh: Oh, and I sometimes get sharp pulling/stretching pains through my uterus, but they're really random and don't last long so I'm not worrying about them too much. 

I'm going to ask my midwife about local birthing centres. That way I'm in a relaxed atmosphere when I give birth, but if I need any medical intervention I can get help straight away. I think there's one attached to my local hospital... xx


----------



## polaris

Cracker said:


> Had my scan and all was as it should be for 5+4, good round sac and a yolk circle - couldn't see any bleeding either :happydance::happydance: So great news and have another scan in a couple of weeks to see how it is progressing :thumbup:
> 
> So relieved and everyday that passes must mean little one must be getting stickier!!

That's great news Cracker! Glad that the scan went well, when will you get another scan?

I would also love an early scan but won't get one until at least 12 weeks. I have heard that some ladies here in Ireland are not getting a first scan until 20 weeks - I hope they don't make me wait that long though - I would go mad!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'd love an early scan too but doubt I'll get one... I didn't last time until I was 16 weeks! Last time I also did the early portion of my pregnancy in another province so I really have no idea what things are like here! On Thursday I'm going in to see the nurse... I am waiting until I am actually late! The nurses office is also right across from my sons school where I have to go anyways on Thurs.

Symptom wise, I've been getting up in the nights to pee and my stomach is churning a bit now. Also very lightheaded. Did an OPK (I'm out of IC's!) and it came up positive :) Also I was going pee like every half hour yesterday evening!


----------



## Qqltsmejen

Hi ladies mind if i join?

My name is Jennifer and this will be me 2nd child. I have a DD who just turned 12 so this is like starting all over again. Est. due date Aug 27. I`m soooo excited!


----------



## SpudsMama

Qqltsmejen said:


> Hi ladies mind if i join?
> 
> My name is Jennifer and this will be me 2nd child. I have a DD who just turned 12 so this is like starting all over again. Est. due date Aug 27. I`m soooo excited!

We're due on the same day! :happydance: xx


----------



## Qqltsmejen

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Qqltsmejen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if i join?
> 
> My name is Jennifer and this will be me 2nd child. I have a DD who just turned 12 so this is like starting all over again. Est. due date Aug 27. I`m soooo excited!
> 
> We're due on the same day! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Heres to a happy & health 9 months!:baby:


----------



## DJJ

Count me in. Im due Aug 12th. I know its early days and theres snow on the ground but anyone have any tips for surviving a hot summer when we're 8+ months and big?? Its the bit Im not looking forward to. 
Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all.


----------



## SpudsMama

DJJ said:


> Count me in. Im due Aug 12th. I know its early days and theres snow on the ground but anyone have any tips for surviving a hot summer when we're 8+ months and big?? Its the bit Im not looking forward to.
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all.

I'd thought of this too. I have a friend who's baby was born August 17th last year and she hated it. So much so that she planned to conceive her second child at a time that she wouldn't be heavily pregnant at all during the summer :wacko: She's due in January 2012 as it happens so she's not been too bad this time around. I'm just glad I don't have to go through morning sickness when it's blazing hot outside. At least when I'm sick during the winter I can snuggle up in my blanket with a hot chocolate for comfort :haha: xx


----------



## WILSMUM

i had my DS in April and DD in November so haven't been heavily pregnant over the summer either but then living up here almost in Scotland we very rarely get anything even remotely resembling a summer!!!!! Lol!!!
I think it was wrose last year when a couple of days after getting back from hospital with DD we ended up with 3 foot of snow on the ground and I couldn't leave the house for 2 weeks! Talk about going stir crazy! And even when I did get out it was only because I had to go and pick DS up from school as DH was back at work!!!


----------



## Cracker

I had DD at the beginning of October (Due end of Sept) and luckily it wasn't too hot over the summer....although there were times it was pretty horrible, I'm not great in the heat at the best of times!!

Next scan is when I will be just over 8 weeks (the day before my birthday!)

Sore boobs have gone, tiniest bit of nausea and that it is it pretty much, apart from being really thirsty some days


----------



## LilDreamy

I had Alexa in October last year, but I was/am living in Germany.. so not too much on summers (except they don't have AC here! AHH).
This time I am going to be in the States in the South where it is very hot and humid. Yikes! But atleast there I will have AC. :wohoo:

Anywho... I understand everyone is so scared of MC's and what not... it's just getting a bit much. I'm not really liking 1st tri at all. I think I'm going to avoid it. :nope:
Almost every thread is about fear of MC.. bleeding, no symptoms and so on. It really has me on edge... and I'm actually turning very emotional about it, and close to tears. But it's prob just my hormones. :nope:


----------



## polaris

Lildreamy, I know exactly what you mean. To be honest I learned to mostly stay away from those threads the last time round. I am nervous about m/c but if it is going to happen it will happen so I don't see the point in stressing about it constantly. I don't think it has much to do with symptoms or lack of them either. With my last pregnancy my symptoms changed from day to day.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry lildreamy. I tend to stick to my ol dttc threads and august ones


----------



## Kailie92

Hi all! I'm due on the 2nd :)


----------



## michelle23

LilDreamy said:


> I had Alexa in October last year, but I was/am living in Germany.. so not too much on summers (except they don't have AC here! AHH).
> This time I am going to be in the States in the South where it is very hot and humid. Yikes! But atleast there I will have AC. :wohoo:
> 
> Anywho... I understand everyone is so scared of MC's and what not... it's just getting a bit much. I'm not really liking 1st tri at all. I think I'm going to avoid it. :nope:
> Almost every thread is about fear of MC.. bleeding, no symptoms and so on. It really has me on edge... and I'm actually turning very emotional about it, and close to tears. But it's prob just my hormones. :nope:

I agree, I tend to stay away from 1st Tri forum for the very same reasons. I have been much more relaxed since then.

Where are you in Germany? I have tons of family from there and have been over quite a few times myself.


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Kailie! :hi: Congrats on your :bfp: :D

:hi: Michelle 
I am living in Kaiserslautern at the moment. Will only be living here another 2 or 3 months though. :D

Love Germany but I deffinately miss home (U.S.) and can't wait to get back there. :D
Where are you guys/Family from?


----------



## arj

Hey Dreamy, I am definitely having a girl! (well, that's what we planned for and the birth chart says it...) So gender predict my stork pink! 
:)


----------



## saitiffeh

Aww LilDreamy! I'm so sorry if my post earlier scared you at all! I know I had posted that I was scared of a chemical. You're at 5w2 not though so I'd say you're well past implantation. Yay!!

Right now though I am feeling pretty good with it. I am confident that this bean is sticking...my tests have been getting darker (slooooowly but surely) and my symptoms getting more noticeable. So I'm feeling good!


----------



## michelle23

My family is from Binsfeld. It is relatively small, but located right near Spangdahlem.


----------



## saitiffeh

Ohhh yes... today made an appointment with the midwives. I was afraid they wouldn't be able to take me but they did! I don't have an appointment until Jan 23rd () but that's okay! I am so excited to have a midwife this time around.


----------



## polaris

saitiffeh said:


> Ohhh yes... today made an appointment with the midwives. I was afraid they wouldn't be able to take me but they did! I don't have an appointment until Jan 23rd () but that's okay! I am so excited to have a midwife this time around.

That's great! I rang the midwife led team today too and left a message. I know that they won't give me an appointment for ages but I would like to get on their books and I know they only have limited places. I had midwife-led care last pregnancy and I found it great.


----------



## saitiffeh

polaris said:


> That's great! I rang the midwife led team today too and left a message. I know that they won't give me an appointment for ages but I would like to get on their books and I know they only have limited places. I had midwife-led care last pregnancy and I found it great.

Yeah I had so many friends with midwives and they loved it. I wish I could get in sooner but I'm glad I called today, if I'd waited at all I probably wouldn't have gotten in... so excited for Jan 23rd! So is OH :)


----------



## WILSMUM

i stear clear of all the forums except here and the december dreamers thread from when i had dd too much scare mongering and arguing for my liking


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not rung the mw yet prob should get on it as i'm nearly 6 weeks and dh is hassling me so i can get a flu jab sorted as well


----------



## hope&faith09

I havent rung our mw led unit yet either .... I cant remeber when I contacted them last time! 

My sickness is definately worse today - still havent been sick but cant face eating much! Have a doctors appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed they can help this time! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## LilDreamy

saitiffeh said:


> Aww LilDreamy! I'm so sorry if my post earlier scared you at all! I know I had posted that I was scared of a chemical. You're at 5w2 not though so I'd say you're well past implantation. Yay!!
> 
> Right now though I am feeling pretty good with it. I am confident that this bean is sticking...my tests have been getting darker (slooooowly but surely) and my symptoms getting more noticeable. So I'm feeling good!

No no! I didn't mean you or anyone here! :hugs:
I am guilty of mentioning it here as well. We can talk about whatever here. :D
It's just 1st tri almost every thread is about it. Just IDK... it's rather frightening over there. Soo much of it. :wacko:


----------



## saitiffeh

LilDreamy said:


> It's just 1st tri almost every thread is about it. Just IDK... it's rather frightening over there. Soo much of it. :wacko:

Yes I know! I have actually been afraid to go use the toilet a few times because I keep psyching myself out! But I keep saying that my tests ARE getting darker, slowly, but I am doing just fine for 13dpo!


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol. Yea. My tests are so dark now, that it's stealing the dye from the control line to where ONLY the positive comes up and the control line is sooo faint it's barely there!
So you would think I would stop POAS! But I still have one more... so gonna do again in the A.M.. :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh and it's perfectly fine posting your worries here, That's what we are here for. Support! :D :hug:


----------



## saitiffeh

LilDreamy said:


> Oh and it's perfectly fine posting your worries here, That's what we are here for. Support! :D :hug:

That's awesome! It's not like the average OH can listen to this stuff lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have serious social anxiety and a lady from soldiers angel is coming over to drop my kids presents. And it will just be me and the kids bc hubs has to work. Jeez. This is making me panic.


----------



## saitiffeh

9babiesgone said:


> I have serious social anxiety and a lady from soldiers angel is coming over to drop my kids presents. And it will just be me and the kids bc hubs has to work. Jeez. This is making me panic.

I have social anxiety too, so I know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so nervous I could seriously panic . Uggh. Wat do you do for yours? How do you calm down?


----------



## gardenofedens

Can I join? I'm due 8/26 with my first!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

YIkes its hard to keep up with you chatty bunch 

Had my ultrasound today and i am happy to report that stimpy is firmly implanted in my uterus. So I can now stop stressing about ectopic pregnancies. I am 5wk today so all we could see was a gestational sac but it looks perfect to me. I was a few days off with my EDD now due 22nd. 

So exciting we told DH parents today. 

Its really starting to feel real now! (the constant nausea and exhaustion also help)

I guess its time i start looking for an OB.

Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Gardenofeden! :D :hi:

Congrats on your Scan Foxy! It must have been sooo nice seeing your little bean and getting that reassurance! 

Today I am a bit emotional and frightened. Last month I lost my little bean at 5 weeks 3 days. And today, I am 5 weeks and 3 days with my new little bean. Just want to sleep the day away. :(

Hope you all are doing great! My symptoms are just cramping, headache, backache, and lightly sore boobies.
Oh and extreme exhaustion!!

Does anyone else have a problem with drinking enough water??
I heard alot of cramping has to do with not drinking enough water. And this AM I am soo Dehydrated! Just don't like drinking faucet water, so I need to buy lots of bottled water.

Hope all are doing great!


----------



## polaris

Lildreamy :hugs: Not surprising you feel emotional but I'm sure today will pass smoothly and then you will feel a lot better to get past it.

Gardenofedens - :hi: - So delighted that you are joining us!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Polaris.
I will deffo feel better when I get past the day. Have been dreading it since Day 1! 
But once the day passes, it will be like I passed a milestone! :wohoo:


----------



## SpudsMama

LilDreamy - One of my biggest symptoms is increased thirst, so I can't comment on being dehydrated :haha: But, I know someone else who used to have bad cramping, and she was told to up her water intake... it worked for her :thumbup: 

Cool news about the scan Foxy! 

AFM, it's my AF due date today :argh: It's still early here, but I haven't woken up with the usual cramping and brown CM. Plus, I took another digi and it came up 2-3 weeks, so I've progressed since the last time I took one when I had 1-2 weeks :happydance: I'm not feeling so scared now! xx


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

LilDreamy said:


> Today I am a bit emotional and frightened. Last month I lost my little bean at 5 weeks 3 days. And today, I am 5 weeks and 3 days with my new little bean. Just want to sleep the day away. :(


*HUGS* strange how something can change our mood so quickly. im dreading our 8w3d scan (day we found out something was wrond with baby) and 13w (day we found out baby died). it's non stop anxiety until those dates pass. We Just need to remain possitive - You've gotten past it before and you'll do it again. in a few weeks yo'll have your scan and see that cute little bean of yours . Chin up :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

This first trimester is full of different worries for all of us but I have my fingers firmly crossed for sticky beans. I really hope everyone is ok today. 

Well I saw my doctor today and managed to get my anti sickness medication so I will be very happy if it works again! I was supposed to be going out for lunch but managed to convince my friend just to meet for a coffee as I really cant stomach a full meal at the moment. Allso have flu jab booked for Thursday and we are all full of cold - my little girl sounds like she is losing her voice so she is super grumpy! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day. x x x


----------



## LilDreamy

Yucky Flew jabs. 
Hope your little one and family start feeling better soon!

So my sleep is SOO Messed up right now. I wake up at about 0700 Take little one to Nursery, because I have a few days of work off. So using it to rest up and relax. But by the time 0900/1000 comes around, I'm SOO Tired! So I end up sleeping for 3 hours. Then I can't manage to get back to sleep until 11:00 PM or midnight. But I'm still getting 10 or 11 hours of sleep a day. :haha:
Can't believe how much I'm sleeping! I'm soo dreading going back to work. I'm going to be so tired and don't know how I'm going to manage staying awake. :wacko:


----------



## polaris

Foxycleopatra said:


> YIkes its hard to keep up with you chatty bunch
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and i am happy to report that stimpy is firmly implanted in my uterus. So I can now stop stressing about ectopic pregnancies. I am 5wk today so all we could see was a gestational sac but it looks perfect to me. I was a few days off with my EDD now due 22nd.
> 
> So exciting we told DH parents today.
> 
> Its really starting to feel real now! (the constant nausea and exhaustion also help)
> 
> I guess its time i start looking for an OB.
> 
> Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies.

That's great news about the scan! Must be a great relief to see that everything is where it should be.


----------



## saitiffeh

9babiesgone said:


> I am so nervous I could seriously panic . Uggh. Wat do you do for yours? How do you calm down?

These days, it hasn't been too bad for me. I've learned to completely avoid Wal-Mart altogether, to have a list of what I need when I go to the store, and that it's okay to leave my cart and go outside if I ever need to!

As to people coming over to my house, usually that's not as bad for me, because my home is where I feel the safest. Since meeting my OH my anxiety has gone way down, which I am grateful for! I have actually put a towel on my head before though when going to the door so I can use having "wet hair" as an excuse to cut any conversation short, lol.

When I'm having an attack it's hard to stop it, the world is spinning, I feel like anything could happen, and the walls are closing in. Scary stuff! That's when I go out and find somewhere to be alone!


----------



## saitiffeh

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> AFM, it's my AF due date today :argh: It's still early here, but I haven't woken up with the usual cramping and brown CM.


It's my AF due date too! No cramping or anything... I feel pretty good that she isn't coming :)
The fact that she isn't showing symptoms over the past few days excites me! I mean my boobs have hurt with light cramping but nothing like AF. It feels different! In my head I am starting to feel pregnant, IYKWIM.

So far my pregnancy is feeling a lot like my first. Increased urination has started and just like last time I've been waking in the morning with what kinda feels like a mix between nausea and gut rot. Mild so far, thank goodness!

My OH keeps pointing at me, giggling, and just saying "you're pregnant!" lol


----------



## LilDreamy

So I made us a little thingy for our signature, if you guys like it. Or is it a little too loud?? :haha:
If so I can try and make a different one... less loud. Lol :flower:

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef089989cd26.gif

OR

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08d2537da0.gif

OR

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08da494027.gif

OR

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08dfb437b8.gif

SORRY For So Many! LOL Got carried away. :X


----------



## saitiffeh

Awww its cute!

I need to fix my siggy to add in the new pregnancy tickers I want haha... but I want new things without having to change the old ones! lol :xmas13:


----------



## polaris

LilDreamy said:


> So I made us a little thingy for our signature, if you guys like it. Or is it a little too loud?? :haha:
> If so I can try and make a different one... less loud. Lol :flower:
> 
> https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef089989cd26.gif

Ooh, that's handy that you know how to make those sparkly signatures! I think it looks great, if other people are happy with it. Although do you think you could make it a teeny bit smaller so that it would fit into the signature more easily? Or maybe we could have the choice of two versions, a big one and a small one, LOL.


----------



## LilDreamy

I kinda like the last one the most. Hmm which do you guys like?


----------



## LilDreamy

LilDreamy said:


> So I made us a little thingy for our signature, if you guys like it. Or is it a little too loud?? :haha:
> If so I can try and make a different one... less loud. Lol :flower:
> 
> https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef089989cd26.gif
> 
> OR
> 
> https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08d2537da0.gif
> 
> OR
> 
> https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08da494027.gif
> 
> OR
> 
> https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef08dfb437b8.gif
> 
> SORRY For So Many! LOL Got carried away. :X

Incase you guys missed the other ones I made lol
So we can Vote which one we like the best. :D


----------



## saitiffeh

I like the second one!


----------



## 9babiesgone

First and last


----------



## polaris

I like the second one and the last one.


----------



## SpudsMama

I like them all, but a smaller one would be good so we can fit it into our siggy a little better :thumbup: xx


----------



## LilDreamy

So, So far
Sig 1 has 2 Votes
Sig 2 has 3 Votes
Sig 3 has 1 Vote
Sig 4 has 4 Votes

I'll work on making them smaller once we decide which one we want. Will wait for a couple more votes. :D


----------



## katrinalorien

I like number 4!


----------



## LilDreamy

How's This size?

https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif


----------



## SpudsMama

That's good :thumbup: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Much better. 


Hw is everyone?
I am doing better the visit from the lady last night went very well. Nd now I have to get ready for more Christmas shopping and being nervous . Also flares not so fun.


----------



## LilDreamy

Ok. So for this Siggy - https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif

Just Put this in your signature:

[ URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/821888-august-2012-baby-fire-flys.html]https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif[/IMG ][/URL ]


Without the spaces I put in it, because if I didn't put the spaces it would come up as the image. So there is a space between [ and URL. One after /IMG and ] and one between [/URL and ].

Sorry it's a little confusing.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, it worked! xx


----------



## katrinalorien

I'm doing great! I got another call from the doc's office and yesterday's numbers were 7650. That's up from 96 on the 9th. I am so excited. Things are doubling like they should, and even though my numbers are a little behind they are doing exactly what they should be doing!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Great news katrina!


----------



## katrinalorien

ooh and the siggy worked!!!

Oh I am just so happy right now!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just got it to work too! Yay!


----------



## polaris

Yay, thanks for doing the signature Lildreamy! I love it!

All is good here, still no symptoms. I'm hoping they hold off till after Christmas to be honest!

I'm a bit disappointed though, I spoke to the community midwife team who I was with for my last pregnancy, and because I had a c-section on my last pregnancy (because baby was breech) I am not classified as low risk and so I will have to go with standard medical care. Really would have preferred midwife care again but what can you do? She's going to check with her boss on Thursday but she didn't sound hopeful. I was also half thinking about homebirth as a possibility but I contacted a couple of independent midwives today and apparently the fact that I had a c-section rules me out for that too. :(


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw Polaris sorry to hear that. :nope:
I would think you would be able to get midwife care until it is concidered high risk. 
I never understand these things, and the rules people make up are beyond me.


----------



## saitiffeh

katrinalorien, That is AWESOME news!!!

Polaris, sorry to hear you can't use a midwife :( I'm sure you will still have an excellent level of care :) Do you think there's an option still for a VBAC?


----------



## Ash0619

Hi ladies, I hope I can still join? I'm due August 9 with my first baby! It took us 3 months of trying to get pregnant. I found out I was pg at 9 dpo but had a bleeding scare the day my AF was due- bright red blood! It didn't last long but it still scared me and I went to the ER. I had my hcg checked at 13 dpo: 164 and at 15 dpo: 372, so thins should be fine! My first appt is jan. 5!


----------



## saitiffeh

Welcome, Ash :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Ash :hi: Of course you can still join! :D

Congrats on your :bfp: and glad your little bean is doing great!


----------



## polaris

Maternity care in Ireland is very medical and most people will be under a doctor rather than a midwife. There are very few midwife-led services and so they are only for people who are totally low risk apparently. I'm a bit disappointed because I do think that it will decrease my chances of managing a VBAC. However it is still an option to try for a vaginal delivery so hopefully everything will go smoothly and I will get the normal delivery that I was hoping for last time.

Katrina - those numbers sound great, great news!

Welcome Ash, congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

oooo i love our little glittery banner!

IS anyone else having trouble sleeping? i almost feel like i have insomnia! its horrible because i am so much more tired then normal as in almost passing out mid afternoon but as soon as i lay in bed at night im wide awake.

yay on 2.5 more days of work to go then 10 days off, i cant wait. 

What is everyone doing over the xmas/NYE break?


----------



## saitiffeh

No troubles sleeping here... except I wake up once a night now to pee... grr!

Today I am having so much CM... it's kinda icky! And these cramps are weird, kinda like in the pelvic area. Lots of stuff going on to get ready for baby I'm sure! I am also officially late for AF by now.. if she was coming she'd have been here after lunch!

As for Christmas, my OH's family is coming over for dinner... we are having a turkey AND a ham (there'll be 9 of us), 2 pies, a cheesecake, and a zillion cookies. TOO MUCH FOOD. Oh well, I <3 Xmas leftovers!


----------



## polaris

Foxy, I couldn't sleep last night either! I was literally awake for hours. Although mine is partly because my jaw was quite sore (after the accident). But I was thinking the same, that how come I'm exhausted all day and then tossing and turning all night? Not fair!!


----------



## SPT

Hi everyone don't get chance to come on very often so just had a catch up on what's been happening congrats to all the BFP 

I have got to say my mood is crap lol I'm so grumpy not even meaning to be just very tierd and have stopped smoking so think my Partner is thinking god help him lOl I have my first doc appointment on Friday do t emember it being that early 5w 4d
SEnding you all dust and luck xx


----------



## LilDreamy

I have problems going to sleep at night. It's horrible! I don't usually end up falling asleep until Midnight! But then I don't wake up until 0700. But it might be due to me sleeping 3 hours during the day. :wacko: I can't help it.. I sort of just pass out. Lol.

My sense of smell is beyond rediculous! I'm going to puke probably before bed. I live on the 3rd floor, and they painted an apartment on the first floor, and it is SOO STRONG in my house. And the smell is horrifying! it reminds me of Casteroil. It get's my stomach churning, and I'm sure if I think about it to much I will hurl. :nope:

We're just having our little family Christmas. Me, Oh, bean, and our 14 month old. We are in a different country from family soo... Not much choice. :/

Still haven't decided what I want to cook for Christmas. OH wants a HAM... but not sure I can stomach it. I would so LOVE steak!! HAHA. I know not really an Xmas meal... but my do I want one! Gonna cook Corn on the Cob, Mashed Potatoes, Maybe some Candied Yams, Collard Greens, Pecan Pie, and a Cheesecake and Christmas Cookies. Mmm Mmm AND probably a green bean Casserol (drool Mmm).


----------



## saitiffeh

SPT said:


> Hi everyone don't get chance to come on very often so just had a catch up on what's been happening congrats to all the BFP
> 
> I have got to say my mood is crap lol I'm so grumpy not even meaning to be just very tierd and have stopped smoking so think my Partner is thinking god help him lOl I have my first doc appointment on Friday do t emember it being that early 5w 4d
> SEnding you all dust and luck xx

I quit smoking too... I know I know, I shouldn't have been doing it in the first place... I guess I was in denial that this pregnancy would really happen! As soon as I found out though I quit cold turkey. It was easy to do when I thought about how I was helping my baby! <3


----------



## SPT

Well done u it not easy but will be worth it 
My one promise to myself and little bean is that I'm not going to start again after the birth :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Melissa x

Hi I am also due august, nhs calculator says 29th buy doctor says 23rd. I am just
So excited but also a worrier and thinking of all the worst things! It's lovely to see so many positive comments on here though so looking forward to experiencing this with you all. Wishing a happy healthy 9months to us
All
X


----------



## SPT

Does anyone know if we can have brandy sause not sure if it actully has brandy or just flavouring


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hi Ladies!
I got my bfp on Sunday at 13 dpo. Super excited! I would love to join your group. I haven't been to the doc yet but according to due date calculator I would be due august 27th. This will be #1 for me and my husband so I'm not sure if I can guess to whether it will be a boy or a girl. I am so excited to share with you guys!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi Ladies,
I'd like to join your group!
I got my BFP @ 10DPO, Dec 17th... Blood test confirmed @ 12DPO.
This is our first pregnancy, our 7th cycle trying...

Due date is sometime around Aug 29-31... depending on if you use LMP, O date, or FF calculation...

Super excited, it doesn't seem real yet! Not telling anyone in real life yet, so BnB has been a life saver for me!!!

I'm going backwards to catch up on the rest of you now...


----------



## lusterleaf

hi all! I got my BFP last Sunday and so I am due around August 19th (or maybe 20th)? This will be our first, we have been working with a RE since July and our 5th cycle something finally happened. I am praying it sticks. I have had iffy beta numbers (rising but not doubling) and I go in for my first sonogram tomorrow at 5 weeks 3 days.. please wish me luck that everything looks ok!


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: Hi Melissa x, HappilyaMrs, EAandBA_TTC, and Lusterleaf! :hi:

Welcome to August Fireflys!

Congrats on all of your :bfp:'s! 

Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 Months!

&&EA You got your :bfp: on my Birthday! :D


----------



## psychnut09

May I join?? I calculate my due date to be the 24th of August :) I will see a dr after the holidays. Trying to get some stuff sorted with my insurance... and my dr doesn't see you til 8 weeks..
I am heather and have a 20 month old Jax. We are so excited to give him a sibling! Hubby is Tim and we have been married for 3yrs but together for 6 and known eachother for 10!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hi Psych! Congrats on your :bfp: Your baby is due on my Moms B-day. Pretty neat. :D

I have a toddler as well! So exciting for them to get siblings!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ugh I know this sound weird cuz I'm only 4 weeks but every time the waistline on my pants goes to low I get alittle cramping. Apparently I now have a little tiny person in their saying hey, pull up your pants, your waistline is suffocating me. I think it's because I'm bloaty right now but it's very interesting. Maybe I will wear leggings for a few days haha.


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs said:


> Ugh I know this sound weird cuz I'm only 4 weeks but every time the waistline on my pants goes to low I get alittle cramping. Apparently I now have a little tiny person in their saying hey, pull up your pants, your waistline is suffocating me. I think it's because I'm bloaty right now but it's very interesting. Maybe I will wear leggings for a few days haha.

I feel the same way! But all I have are pants that fit tight, minus flannel PJ bottoms I stole from OH (can't wear those outside though!). I thought I was losing my mind at first! I've been so bloated too for about a week >.<


----------



## saitiffeh

psychnut09 said:


> May I join?? I calculate my due date to be the 24th of August :) I will see a dr after the holidays. Trying to get some stuff sorted with my insurance... and my dr doesn't see you til 8 weeks..
> I am heather and have a 20 month old Jax. We are so excited to give him a sibling! Hubby is Tim and we have been married for 3yrs but together for 6 and known eachother for 10!

Welcome!

I don't get my appointment til around 8 weeks either. I am going crazy with the wait! All I want is a blood test! If I had some extra pee tests I'd do them but all I have is OPK's. Hmm... actually... it's better then nothing! hehe :haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

SaiTiffeh! I am so glad someone understand that cuz I felt weird even posting it. It's amazing how something so small can command you body like that.


----------



## ashleyann

Hi everyone can I still join?? I'm Ashley I'm 26 and got my BFP on Dec. 14th!! According to my ovulation date my due date is Aug. 26th!! Haven't been to the doctors yet tho my 1st appt. isn't until Feb 3rd! :(
I had a m/c back in 2006 so I'm a little nervous but mostly I feel really positive that this one is definitely ending in a baby!:happydance::happydance: 
I'm 100% convinced it'll be a girl ( However, the OH would disagree :) ) 

Oh ya and this will be my 1st child!


----------



## jorja

Can i join ? :) Im due the 15th :D


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs said:


> SaiTiffeh! I am so glad someone understand that cuz I felt weird even posting it. It's amazing how something so small can command you body like that.

Yes I totally get it! I took a shower and put on the PJ pants and OMG... sooooo much comfier and no more cramps :happydance:
Weird eh??


----------



## HappilyaMrs

saitiffeh said:


> HappilyaMrs said:
> 
> 
> SaiTiffeh! I am so glad someone understand that cuz I felt weird even posting it. It's amazing how something so small can command you body like that.
> 
> Yes I totally get it! I took a shower and put on the PJ pants and OMG... sooooo much comfier and no more cramps :happydance:
> Weird eh??Click to expand...

No joke! I did the same thing as soon as I got home! Weird!!!


----------



## Ash0619

I was hanging out with my sister and nephew the other day and I thought my sister said 'what's wrong with your pants?' I said, 'what! I'm bloated, they're unbuttoned!' what she actually said was 'what's wrong with his pants cause my nephew's diaper was sagging! Thank god we're so close that I wasn't embarrassed lol. 

My ms has hit! Yesterday morning was just dry heaving but today was actual vomiting. So far it really sucks but not as badly as I've heard, so either it will get worse or I'm more lucky than some ladies. I've just had a bit of puking on and off all day but I don't spend hours in the bathroom. Food and figuring out what to eat is a nightmare. Also, today is the first day of pregnancy tiredness. I was enjoying feeling normal in that department so I hope it was a fluke!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome Ashley and Jorja!

Congrats on your :bfp:'s :flower:


----------



## arj

LilDreamy said:


> Welcome Gardenofeden! :D :hi:
> 
> Congrats on your Scan Foxy! It must have been sooo nice seeing your little bean and getting that reassurance!
> 
> Today I am a bit emotional and frightened. Last month I lost my little bean at 5 weeks 3 days. And today, I am 5 weeks and 3 days with my new little bean. Just want to sleep the day away. :(
> 
> Hope you all are doing great! My symptoms are just cramping, headache, backache, and lightly sore boobies.
> Oh and extreme exhaustion!!
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with drinking enough water??
> I heard alot of cramping has to do with not drinking enough water. And this AM I am soo Dehydrated! Just don't like drinking faucet water, so I need to buy lots of bottled water.
> 
> Hope all are doing great!

Dreamy, sounds like you are lacking in magnesium, I have bought myself a bottle of mag pills (there is some in my preg supplement but not enough) it says on the bottle "assists in relieving muscular aches, cramps and spasms"..
I had mean cramp in my calves when stretching in the morning with the last two pregnancies, this time have nothing so far!


----------



## arj

jorja said:


> Can i join ? :) Im due the 15th :D


Hey Jorja, I'm due 15th too! :)


----------



## Melissa x

I'm in leggings already too as my jeans were feeling tight! I'm
So glad you said the same as I thought I was
Going crazy!
I've been having a stitch like feeling in my
Right side and some cramps again just on the right for a bout a week
But they suddenly
Stopped last night and now I feel nothing! Has anyone else
Had this? X


----------



## SpudsMama

I've got my first doc appt today! I don't think he'll do much, probably just refer me to the midwives or something :shrug: xx


----------



## silverlizard

Okay for a newbie to join in? I'm due on the 18th, this will be my first...


----------



## Melissa x

ttc sept 2010 I had mine yesterday and referred to midwife for first app but ill only be just 6 weeks then based on last period but i no i ovulate late so worried it may be a bit early!


----------



## spiceeb

hi all, can i be so cheeky to join? i only just found u guys. i am currentlyexpecting our 4th baby :haha: we found out last friday. my edd is around 19th august. my story is a little complicated. i removed my own coil on 13th november which was cd1 of my lmp. nobody knows apart from me and my hubbie. 
we decided we really wanted another baby and that this would be our final, however after my last baby i had a major bleed that almost killed me and so was advised by my midwife to not have anymore (worth mentioning my consultant never advised against it) but we figured i would be carefully monitored and could have my tubes tied at the same time as our section. so as of yet no one apart from us and my best friend knows about the pregnancy. i am planning on going to the family planning clinic at about 12-13 weeks and saying my coil strings have vanished :shrug: i know its wrong to tell lies but we're the ones who will rais the baby so i cant really see a problem lol x 
let me give u some history i have a daughter names libby who is 4 (march 9th 2007) emergancy c section 15 days late due to failed induction and fetal detress
a son called leo who is 2 (march 9th 2009) planned c section 5 days late failed vbac consultants advise
and another son called billy who is 1 (september 2010) emergancy c section 10 days early due to fetal detress and bleeding

we suffered 2 miscarriages inbetween lib and leo 1st at 12 weeks 2nd at 5 weeks.

been with hubbie for 6 years and married for 3 years this july 

i'm really looking forward to sharing our journeys together x
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bethy

Helloo! I'd like to join please :) I've had mixed answers about my due date from various online sources but I think it's most likely the 20th :) Ty! Oh, and I'm predicted a boy apparently!


----------



## SpudsMama

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! :flower:

First doc appt was fairly uneventful. I've got to take in a urine sample tomorrow and my appt with the midwife is 10th January. I'll be 7w+1d I think... xx


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: All new ladies! :flower:

@Spiceeb what an amazing story you have! And wow, you will have 3 under 3! That's pretty neat. I've always wanted a big family. But I really need to go to College so I can become a Teacher. And by the time I get my degree, OH will be to old for more babies, and he'll be retiring from the military. Soo Hmm. I still might have one more! :lol:

Congrats on all of your :bfp:'s :D


----------



## katrinalorien

Hi to everyone!!

Good to hear you already had an appointment, Sept! Are you going to get an early scan?

I am still trying to decide when I will have my first scan...


----------



## SpudsMama

I doubt it. We usually have our first scan at 12 weeks, unless we pay to go private which I don't want to do until April/May when I'll hopefully manage to get a 4D one done :thumbup: 

You US ladies have your first scans a lot earlier than us don't you? xx


----------



## katrinalorien

I guess so... my doc already wanted to order one to "date the pregnancy". But I am thinking I am going to wait for a little while, just to make sure the little bean is big enough for them to find.


----------



## LilDreamy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! :flower:
> 
> First doc appt was fairly uneventful. I've got to take in a urine sample tomorrow and my appt with the midwife is 10th January. I'll be 7w+1d I think... xx

Same happened to me, excpet it wasn't really an appoinment. After my Confirmation Appointment they told me to call my OBGYN in 72 hours to set up an Appointment. I did, and they gave me an Appointment for the 4th of Jan I'll be 7 weeks then. And they told me to make time some time between now and then to go get blood drawn, urine sample, and to pic up a packet to fill out a ton of questions and forms.


----------



## LilDreamy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> You US ladies have your first scans a lot earlier than us don't you? xx

We only get one between 10 and 12 weeks and then 1 more at 20-23 weeks.
But I guess it really depends on the hospital you go to. :shrug:

With my last pregnancy, I went to pregnancy groups that was run by a midwife and she snuck us one at 34 weeks.

:haha: I don't care for the late scans. All of our babies looked scary and fat. :haha: Maybe because they are squished in there. And scans are only ment to see them when they are small.


----------



## spiceeb

LilDreamy said:


> :hi: All new ladies! :flower:
> 
> @Spiceeb what an amazing story you have! And wow, you will have 3 under 3! That's pretty neat. I've always wanted a big family. But I really need to go to College so I can become a Teacher. And by the time I get my degree, OH will be to old for more babies, and he'll be retiring from the military. Soo Hmm. I still might have one more! :lol:
> 
> Congrats on all of your :bfp:'s :D

lol it is a little eventful pmsl :loopy:
as for the ages by the time :baby: comes libby will be 5 1/2 leo will be 3 1/2 and billy will be almost 2 but omg i will have 4 under 6 :blush::blush: god we need to stop breeding x


----------



## spiceeb

LilDreamy said:


> TTC Sept 2010 said:
> 
> 
> You US ladies have your first scans a lot earlier than us don't you? xx
> 
> We only get one between 10 and 12 weeks and then 1 more at 20-23 weeks.
> But I guess it really depends on the hospital you go to. :shrug:
> 
> With my last pregnancy, I went to pregnancy groups that was run by a midwife and she snuck us one at 34 weeks.
> 
> :haha: I don't care for the late scans. All of our babies looked scary and fat. :haha: Maybe because they are squished in there. And scans are only ment to see them when they are small.Click to expand...

hi huni, i had 3d scans done with my other 3 so i guess i will with this one. all done at 28 weeks just to break up the long wait really. i think this time i will be seeing more of the baby anyway cos they'll need to monitor my scar as this i 4th section. i am dreading telling my parents though, silly really seeings as i will be 31 when baba comes. i just find it crazy that people can be so judgmental.

i was a member of another board before and i was gob smacked when i started talking about ttc for our 4th. even though we are married have a house and hubbie works people still frown upon us, :nope: i could understand if the state paid for us but they dont x never mind i'm having one now anyway lol :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## saitiffeh

spiceeb said:


> i was a member of another board before and i was gob smacked when i started talking about ttc for our 4th. even though we are married have a house and hubbie works people still frown upon us, :nope: i could understand if the state paid for us but they dont x never mind i'm having one now anyway lol :thumbup::thumbup:

Well we won't do that to you here! The ladies on this board are so sweet :)


----------



## WILSMUM

hi guys sorry i don;t get on much bu hubby tends to hog the laptop and i've tried looking on my phone but its a nightmare!!!!!

Anyway welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on yr BFPs!!!

I've got my first mw appointment on 30th Dec!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls,

We Found out last night I am pregnant, bit of a shock as we were suppose to be trying in January. Going by my dates I'm due 13th August. Only did a test as I had sore boobs and a bit icky last night. We only slipped up once so really didn't think I could be pregnant !!! but I'm so pleased 6 weeks have already passed without me knowing, means my pregnancy shall feel slightly shorter.

I have a 13 year old son a 14 month old daughter and I'm predicting this is a boy x


----------



## SpudsMama

Your little girl is a beaut ladykara!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Qqltsmejen

Well today I go for blood work to confirm so i can schedule my first appt. Today is also the day AF would have come and that still makes me nervous. The good thing is only have to wait til tomorrow morning for the results. Needless to say i will be glad when this day is over.


----------



## saitiffeh

Welcome ladykara and congrats :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Melissa x said:


> I'm in leggings already too as my jeans were feeling tight! I'm
> So glad you said the same as I thought I was
> Going crazy!
> I've been having a stitch like feeling in my
> Right side and some cramps again just on the right for a bout a week
> But they suddenly
> Stopped last night and now I feel nothing! Has anyone else
> Had this? X

That happened to me last night when I got home. I changed into sweats and I felt fine the rest of the evening. We will see if it comes back today. Needless to say if it does come back then tomorrow I will be wearing sweatpants all day.


----------



## spiceeb

omg think baby brain is kicking in. just walked up the school with my boys (leo walking and billy in pushchair)and some women tapped me on the shoulder and asked me if i realised that leo had no shoes on :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: to say i wanted to die on the spot was an understatement lol x


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs said:


> That happened to me last night when I got home. I changed into sweats and I felt fine the rest of the evening. We will see if it comes back today. Needless to say if it does come back then tomorrow I will be wearing sweatpants all day.

I haven't even gotten out of my PJ pants yet, although I'll have to later to go out for errands! I can already tell I will be in a lot of discomfort. Do I really have to buy preggo clothes this early??

I am trying to figure out what to wear for Xmas Day that looks nice but is still comfortable :S


----------



## WILSMUM

i've been finding my jeans a bit tight and uncomfortable - i wasn't sure whether it was just psychological tho cause I have actually lost a few pounds since finding out I was pregnant!!! But I've been living in leggings and trackie pants when can!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I've been in leggings all day and they don't seem to bother me at all. Hooray! I'm glad cuz yesterday I was horribly uncomfortable!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm wearing jeans today and although they're still a bit odd it's not like yesterday. Yay! I just feel weird still though, like heavy down there, ya know?


----------



## hope&faith09

I am ok still in my jeans at the moment ... saying that I am going to buy some maternity jeans in the sale as they are so comfy. 

Well I feel down in the dumps today - shattered and full of cold and keep feeling sicky and my daughter is off colour. Its all been a bit of a nightmare, but an early night tonight and hopefully we will all feel a bit better in the morning! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## spiceeb

LilDreamy said:


> Hi guys!!! Not sure if one of these was made yet??
> 
> Saw one that didn't care for a big group... so I thought here is a place for those of us due in August that don't mind a big group!! :D
> 
> I just got my BFP today! :happydance:
> 
> Little bean is due August 18th!
> 
> Anyone else Due in August and want to join and keep up with each other and our progress??
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> A little about me,
> My name is Katie.
> This will be Baby #3.
> One baby is 14 months,
> Second baby ended in a Miscarriage :nope:
> And this baby WILL Be a sticky bean!
> 
> I'm predicting this one is a girl since the symptoms are similar to My baby Girl Alexa.
> 
> Good luck to all and Happy and Healthy 9 Months!!
> :happydance:
> 
> If you would like our Group in your signature:
> This Siggy - https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif
> 
> Just Put this in your signature:
> 
> [ URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/821888-august-2012-baby-fire-flys.html]https://freeforumsigs.com/glittertext/holdz/z4ef0aa47c791c.gif[/IMG ][/URL ]
> 
> Without the spaces I put in it, because if I didn't put the spaces it would come up as the image. So there is a space between [ and URL. One after /IMG and ] and one between [/URL and ].
> 
> 
> [B][U][CENTER][COLOR="DarkOrchid"]AUGUST FIRE FLYS[/COLOR][/CENTER][/U][/B][CENTER][COLOR="Magenta"]Member[/COLOR]: [COLOR="Plum"]Gender/or Prediction[/COLOR]:
> [B][U][COLOR="Plum"]Total Babies! : 44[/COLOR][/U][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Magenta"]1st:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Pink"]2nd:[/COLOR][/B]
> Kailie92 - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="SandyBrown"]3rd:[/COLOR][/B]
> Scaredy cat - :yellow:
> 
> [COLOR="YellowGreen"][B]4th:[/B][/COLOR]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Lime"]5th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Babyjo - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="PaleGreen"]6th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Teal"]7th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]8th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Cyan"]9th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Ash0619 - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="PaleTurquoise"]10th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Navy"]11th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]12th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]13th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Leahsbabybump - :yellow:
> Michelle23 - Predicts :blue:
> 
> [B][COLOR="LightBlue"]14th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Kassiaethne - :yellow:
> Katrinalorien - Predicts :pink:
> Momofone08 - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Indigo"]15th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Arj - Predicts :pink:
> DJ987 - :yellow:
> Jorja - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="SlateGray"]16th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Cracker - :yellow:
> hope&faith - :yellow:
> WILSMUM - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Purple"]17th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 9babiesgone - Predicts :pink:
> 
> [B][COLOR="DarkOrchid"]18th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Candy Cane - :yellow:
> Lildreamy - Predicts :blue:
> Lucky2BMummy - :yellow:
> Mrs C P - :yellow:
> SilverLizard - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Plum"]19th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Lusterleaf - :yellow:
> Spiceeb - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="DarkSlateGray"]20th:[/COLOR][/B]
> BabyBumpLove - :yellow:
> Bethy - Predicts :blue:
> Jackie6834 - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Magenta"]21st:[/COLOR][/B]
> SPT - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Pink"]22nd:[/COLOR][/B]
> Foxycleopatra - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="SandyBrown"]23rd:[/COLOR][/B]
> Melissa x - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="YellowGreen"]24th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Polaris - :yellow:
> Psychnut09 - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Lime"]25th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="PaleGreen"]26th:[/COLOR][/B]
> AshleyAnn - Predicts :pink:
> Camerashy - :yellow: Prediction :blue:
> Gardenofedens - :yellow:
> ThisMumRocks - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]27th:[/COLOR][/B]
> HappilyaMrs - :yellow:
> TTC Sept 2010 - Predicts :blue:
> Qqltsmejen - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Teal"]28th:[/COLOR][/B]
> Abitjaded - :yellow:
> Saitiffeh - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]29th:[/COLOR][/B]
> EAandBA_TTC - :yellow:
> Mixedbeautyx - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Cyan"]30th:[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="PaleTurquoise"]31st:[/COLOR][/B]
> EMandPATRICK - :yellow:
> 
> [B][COLOR="Cyan"]Unsure of Date:[/COLOR][/B]
> Anne.Hopeful - :yellow:[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks for adding me btw x:happydance:


----------



## polaris

I've had a tiny bit of spotting this evening, please keep everything crossed for me and send lots of sticky baby dust! Please stick little bean!!


----------



## spiceeb

polaris said:


> I've had a tiny bit of spotting this evening, please keep everything crossed for me and send lots of sticky baby dust! Please stick little bean!!

i know this is easier said than done but please dont worry. i have had bleeds with all my pregnancys and of the 5 3 of them were fine.

libby-i started bleeding lightly with her from 5 weeks and i bled every day lightly untill i was 4 months gone.

leo-bled at 10 weeks bit hearier on and off untill 14 weeks.

billy-bled form 3-1/2 weeks till 5 weeks then again at 13 weeks for a few days and again at 38 weeks.

my 2 miscarriages were somewhat different, i bled heavily with both. i didnt start bleeding with the 1st one till the day of my 12 week scan and was told the baby had died.:cry:

2nd one was really dark blood and was extremely painful.:cry:

the point i am making is, if its light/moderate has no clots and no 'heavy cramps' then chance are u will be fine x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ash0619

I had red bleeding the day af was due and I had one more instance a week later of a tiny spot of pink blood. Baby is fine so far! Fx for you hun!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

@polaris send you loads of baby dust xx

Im already over working  I work full time at a research station so i do alot of full on work. I told my boss yesterday so he can be more thoughtful in the job requests he gives me (it helps that his wife is also pregnant) .

Does any only feel "damp" down there? i am constantly running to the toilet psyching myself out thinking im bleeding but im not. 

atm i am getting waves of nausea, super tired and its hard to explain but my uterus/ lower abdo feels really heavy and full?

hope you all have a lovely day/night depending on your time zone... off to work for me.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies,
I need someone to calm my nerves. The past few days I have had lower abdominal pain on the right side. It is a very dull pain and it comes and goes. Sometimes I feel the very same thing on the left side but not often and it doesn't last long. I'm about 4 weeks I think but I haven't been to the doctor yet. I guess because this is my first pregnancy so i fear the unknown, like ectopic and miscarriage. Could someone give me alittle advice? That would be great. I just want to relax and enjoy this but Im over analyzing everything.


----------



## saitiffeh

Foxycleopatra said:


> Does any only feel "damp" down there? i am constantly running to the toilet psyching myself out thinking im bleeding but im not.
> 
> atm i am getting waves of nausea, super tired and its hard to explain but my uterus/ lower abdo feels really heavy and full?


I feel "damp" too, it's annoying. Makes me feel all gross and want an extra shower :)
I know what you mean about your abdomen feeling heavy and full... mine too. 
I'm starting to think this pregnancy won't be as easy as my first!


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there ladies,
> I need someone to calm my nerves. The past few days I have had lower abdominal pain on the right side. It is a very dull pain and it comes and goes. Sometimes I feel the very same thing on the left side but not often and it doesn't last long. I'm about 4 weeks I think but I haven't been to the doctor yet. I guess because this is my first pregnancy so i fear the unknown, like ectopic and miscarriage. Could someone give me alittle advice? That would be great. I just want to relax and enjoy this but Im over analyzing everything.

I don't think you really need to worry... could be ligaments stretching, or normal early pregnancy cramping. I wouldn't worry unless it turns more stabbing then dull


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I sure hope so. I would characterize it as annoying. I just want it to go away. But I'm not curled up in a ball. Just annoyed. Haha. I guess it makes me very aware of the little bean.


----------



## TTC newbie

Hi, can I join you. Just found out yesterday and according to my dates I'm due 27th August. Have a little boy already who was 1 last week.


----------



## spiceeb

HappilyaMrs said:


> I sure hope so. I would characterize it as annoying. I just want it to go away. But I'm not curled up in a ball. Just annoyed. Haha. I guess it makes me very aware of the little bean.

been having the very same thing, think its known as round ligament pain, gotta agree though it is annoying. keep getting back ache aswell, but goes away after i sit in the bath for a while, containing hot water obviously lol :haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I wish we had a bath in our house. I had a bath growing up. I guess I just need to take alot of showers haha.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies, 
I am unfortunately miscarrying at the moment. I was prepared because my early scan at 6 weeks+6 wasn't good. I am very glad I had it done after my spotting at 5 weeks. I feel pretty calm about it surprisingly! I enjoyed everyday I was pregnant and you lovely ladies should do the same. Please don't worry or stress the small stuff. Our bodies know what they are doing. Just enjoy your pregnancies, each day as they come. H and H 9 months to you ladies. Lildreamy could you take me off the list hun. xox


----------



## saitiffeh

Babyjo, so sorry to hear your news :(


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Babyjo- so so sorry. I hope the best for you. Thanks for putting it in perspective for me. I wish you the best.


----------



## polaris

Babyjo, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Cracker

So sorry Babyjo

I am 6 weeks today though which makes me feel better


----------



## ladykara

I'm so sorry to hear that babyjo.. Hugs honey xxx


----------



## spiceeb

so sorry babyjo, good to see ur keeping ur chin up though huni x


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear yr news babyjo, all the best for the future hun :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

i am getting so ridiculously excited about christmas now its silly, just gotta run into town for some last minute purchases and then i am done, apart from the food, but i will go fetch what i need for christmas day and then go back for the remaining monthly shop after christmas day. did that last year and asda was dead x x


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry babyjo :hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

S sorry Babyjo


My update:

SOrry I haven't gotten on here. I am doing ok. I got tons of referrals yesterday, one for a nw rhemy, new ob- gyn, and an optometrist. Just pray I get seen before 3 months bc that is when I switch insurances. My husband is getting out of the military so we lose tricare on April 1st. Yesterdays appt was hellish, stupid woman, didn't scan me like she said she would, said there was no need, even th ough previously saying she would. She just gave me prenatals, didn't do any tests, did not refill my planaquil, so now I have to go to another rheumy to get it again bc she refused to refill it, bc it was an old PCM/pbgyn that prescribed it and that doctor is no longer seeing pregnant patients bc their liability insurance is too expensive apparently. I just get all this bad news in one appt. So now i refuse to see th is woman again bc apparently she thinks it is not ok to either write an new prescription foR planaquil, even though my old obgyn/pcm did. She thinks I should hve to see an new rheumy, to get it, I guess to cover her ass. I don't know. It makes no sense. I am beyond livid about it. Anyways I am still pregnant, blood came back with over 8000 , but just not thrilled with how I am being treated. I thought this one would be better.

And sorry I didn't update, bc affer my appt I had to go to my grandmas funeral. 
Not the greatest day .


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, well, I went to the GP this morning after the spotting yesterday. She was lovely and very helpful. She looked up all of the medications that I was taking before I knew that I was pregnant and she wasn't overly concerned, which was reassuring. She also said that an aeroplane flight would expose you to higher levels of radiation than a couple of x-rays, which I didn't know! She also referred me to the early pregnancy unit because of the spotting and they have asked me to come in for an early scan tomorrow morning. I am now worried that they won't be able to see anything because it's too early! Really wondering whether it's a good idea to go for the scan or not as I just know that it is going to be inconclusive! Going my LMP I would be seven weeks pregnant now but I know I'm only five weeks so I'm not expecting to see a heartbeat. Don't really know what you do see on a scan at 5 weeks.


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't know but my first is in four hours!! :) My friend had one at just before 5 weeks and it was just a little blob on the scan but I'm still looking forward to mine! :D

And I'm sorry you had some spotting. My friend's was early because of spotting too but everything looked great. I'm sure yours will too! :hugs:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I am a newbie - 17 months TTC with PCOS and on our third cycle of clomid we got our BFP, we should be due end of August 21st :wave:

We are on team yellow :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Sorry for your loss babyjo. 

Hello to all the newbies!

Polaris, I have heard that you can hear a heartbeat at 5 weeks, but its not likely. I have also read somewhere that 70% of healthy pregnancies have some spotting. ^_^ So its a great thing that your GP isn't worried! 

I have a scan next week on wednesday.... very nervous. Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Damita

^ good luck with your scan, I had one at 4 weeks 5 days all I saw was the sac, got another one Tuesday hoping to see the yolk


----------



## DJ987

katrinalorien said:


> Sorry for your loss babyjo.
> 
> Hello to all the newbies!
> 
> Polaris, I have heard that you can hear a heartbeat at 5 weeks, but its not likely. I have also read somewhere that 70% of healthy pregnancies have some spotting. ^_^ So its a great thing that your GP isn't worried!
> 
> I have a scan next week on wednesday.... very nervous. Hope everything is going well!

Good luck for your scan! Xx


----------



## katrinalorien

Thanks Damita and DJ!!! Good to know yours went well, I guess I will be about 7 weeks by then so hopefully everything will be able to be seen!!!! So happy you got your BFP!


----------



## Qqltsmejen

My first appt will be jan 31st when i`m 10 weeks! I can`t wait to hear that beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## Ash0619

I'm so sorry for your loss, babyjo. :hugs:

My first appt is jan. 5 and I'll be 9 weeks. I went to the ER at 3+6 for spotting and they couldnt see a thing on the ultrasound even though my numbers were fine. I'm pretty nervous but I'm worried that they might not even do an ultrasound! I need to call ahead and find out what will be done at the appt.


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls.
The spotting has completely stopped now, nothing at all today, and also my boobs seem to be beginning to get a bit tender and I'm peeing a lot. I had absolutely no pregnancy symptoms up till now so I'm viewing that as a good sign that things are progressing. 

Gardenofedens - good luck with your scan later, I'd love to hear how it goes and what you can see so early on. I'm just really worried that I will be given bad news.


----------



## gardenofedens

One more hour til I can leave work for the scan!!! I'll definitely take pics and post them for you and everyone! :D


----------



## ladykara

Hey damita, so happy to see Santa came good for you this Xmas, you both must be thrilled.

Spotting is really common, it only feels like yesterday I was pregnant with my daughter and I had major cramping and bleeding and didn't think she will stick, but she did. Part of me wished I didn't do that test because now I can feel every ache and pain and it's worrying no matter how much I know it's very common. I won't make a appointment till after Xmas now. I would do anything for a early scan just to reassure myself

Anyone telling work yet ? Anyone in a job which they have to tell them for health and safety? My work have only just forgiven for getting pregnant last time, they are not the most understanding people in the world


----------



## 2kiddos

Hello ladies. I am due Aug. 20th with baby number 3. Doc appt 12/27 to see how things are going so far. I can't wait.


----------



## 2kiddos

ladykara said:


> Hey damita, so happy to see Santa came good for you this Xmas, you both must be thrilled.
> 
> Spotting is really common, it only feels like yesterday I was pregnant with my daughter and I had major cramping and bleeding and didn't think she will stick, but she did. Part of me wished I didn't do that test because now I can feel every ache and pain and it's worrying no matter how much I know it's very common. I won't make a appointment till after Xmas now. I would do anything for a early scan just to reassure myself
> 
> Anyone telling work yet ? Anyone in a job which they have to tell them for health and safety? My work have only just forgiven for getting pregnant last time, they are not the most understanding people in the world

I told a selective few at work, but not necessary. I teach art so not many health issues. I fainted while preggo with DS so I did want important people to know if anything happened that I needed medical intervention.


----------



## ladykara

Hey 2kiddos congrats, this will also be my third. I'm still trying to figure out how to cover up the sound of me being sick at work.. Lol I really don't want to tell them x


----------



## saitiffeh

ladykara said:


> Part of me wished I didn't do that test because now I can feel every ache and pain and it's worrying no matter how much I know it's very common.

I feel the same... almost wish I'd have waited!! Every ache and pain freaks me out!


----------



## saitiffeh

Polaris, I hope that the showing of some new symptoms is a good sign for you... FC!

As for me, the symptoms I had yesterday I think were actually an illness (ugh what a bad morning I had) but today I am just so so tired and trying to keep up!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My mom bought me my first baby present today. She said " I know it's early but it's your first and I'm just sooo excited." she got me these amazing swaddling blankets. I cried haha. 
As for other things, I feel okay, just tired all the time. Ive started eating really healthy. I'm worried about what doc will say about my weight. I definitely need to lose some weight. Hoping everything will be okay at first appointment. Trying to get all that set up.


----------



## DJ987

I am dreadkng telling work :wacko: mainly because I have my booking appointment my first week back from my current mat leave! I'll have to tell them otherwise they won't let me have the time off. I'm nervous!


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs, I've been thinking about weight too. I have lost a lot over the past year but I'm still not where I wanted to be for baby-making. Of course I won't be dieting now, but I am making sure I eat better and healthier :)


Ladies is it weird that I keep doing OPKs? I have no ICs left so I can't watch my line get darker, so I'm doing it this way lol. Went from almost positive, to positive, to positive before the control line came up! :haha:


----------



## ThisMumRocks

hehe i was put down for the 26th but im the 25th XD hehe hows everyone been? anyone had early appt? they wont even see me till i hit 8 wks got my appt for jan 19th. OH is sooo excited!


----------



## saitiffeh

ThisMumRocks said:


> hehe i was put down for the 26th but im the 25th XD hehe hows everyone been? anyone had early appt? they wont even see me till i hit 8 wks got my appt for jan 19th. OH is sooo excited!

My appointment is 4 days after yours!
The wait is sooo long :(


----------



## mommy2be1003

gardenofedens said:


> One more hour til I can leave work for the scan!!! I'll definitely take pics and post them for you and everyone! :D


Upload the photos my love!


----------



## polaris

How did your scan go, gardenofedens?


----------



## spiceeb

just been doing some maths. when i was pregnant with billy my lmp was 23rd dec 2009 and i had a edd of 9th oct 2010 (so that would have made me 41+3, but my cycles r a little longer than the normal 28 days) now if i go on that for this pregnancy then i will actually be due around august 29th, :shrug:

i took a clear blue digital this morning after holding pee alllllllllllll night lol and it came up pregnant 1-2 even though my period was on november 13th so thats 5 weeks 5 days ago. so i guess thats right for me.

i'm not at all worried because i heavily suspected i must have ovulated only a couple of weeks ago as not to be crude ladies but we only started having sex using no condoms then so it stands to reason i must have ovulated no longer than 2 weeks ago :happydance:

hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry about that Thismomrocks, I fixed it for you. :D

And Spiceeb, I'm not sure about your dates either. :wacko: abit confusing. Lol.

How is everyone?

My potty breaks are getting worse! I woke up 3 times last night with the worste feeling of having to go! Didn 't think I was goiong to make it to the bathroom! lol.
But that's it for me right now. :)
Minus 3 hour naps, and always hungry. :)


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm doing okay so far... a little evening nausea, and having to get up middle of the night to pee, but not too bad. Very moody though, which OH commented on and I've promised to try and curb :blush: I can change that much for him, he does so much for me just to make me happy.

And call me silly but... I am already looking at baby names lol. I figure it can't hurt, it's a big decision to make! So far we know that if its a girl her middle names will be Valerie Denise (Valerie = his mom, died when he was 7, Denise = my middle name and my mom's first). If it's a boy his middle names will be Jack Dennis (Jack = His dad, passed in February, Dennis = a male version of Denise). I am using 2 middle names because I have 2, my son has 2, and I want to keep that tradition going :)

Anyone else considered names of some sort yet?


----------



## LilDreamy

I like those middle names good meaning. :) It's better than what OH came up with for our 14 month olds middle name. He wanted to respect his mom who passed away a year before Alexa was born, but he wanted to respect my living mom as well... Zoo he thought it was a great idea to squish the two names Sharon and Sarah together and came up with Sahron... I couldn't get him out of the idea and sense it was just a middle name I let him do it. :shy:

I've already come up with a few names I like for boys and Already came up with our little girls name but not middle.

If girl her name will be Peyton.
boy will either be Aidan, Elijah, Parker, or Conor. But none of those seem to be clicking for me so will keep looking for the name I feel fits. :)


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone. Well I had the scan this morning and as I suspected it was inconclusive. She couldn't see very much but she could see the sac and possibly the beginnings of something. She said everything looked OK but that it was very early days and too early to tell. They have given me an appointment for 19th January for another scan, unless I have any more bleeding in the meantime. Seems like ages away!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We've had names picked out for years... And we both still like them so unless we come across something we really like more....

Adriana Marie for a girl... Adriana just because we like it, Marie for both his grandmothers (Maria), my grandmother (Marie) and my mother and sister's middle name (Marie)

Deacon Anthony for a boy... Deacon just because we like it, Anthony for his father's and grandfather's first name

A lot of my friends didn't tell anyone their baby's name until he/she was born... That way you introduce the baby by name for the first time... Kinda cool, but I don't think I'll continue with the tradition...


----------



## saitiffeh

Awww some great names :)

I've been writing down some names but nothing has stuck yet. I love the name Lydia for a girl but hubby says it sounds macabre... guess he's stuck on Lydia from Beetlejuice! I just love the name. 

For a boy he will probably want something manly like Thor or Brutus but I don't think so lol.


----------



## saitiffeh

Polaris, at least she is not concerned or anything! That's a good sign!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've had my names picked out for a loooong time!

Samuel Eric for a boy - Sam after a guy who really helped me out when I was going through a bad patch a couple of years ago, plus I've always loved the name. Eric after my late Grandad who died when I was four years old. 

Phoebe Louise for a girl - I've always loved Phoebe, but apparently I have a Great Great Grandma with that name. I'd already chosen it before I found out, so I don't think it counts as me naming my daughter after her. Louise is my middle name, and my Mom's middle name too. I want to keep it going if I can. 

Polaris - As you know, it's still really early days yet and you could've implanted late. Give it another week or two and you'll be able to see something, I'm sure of it :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls. I just hope everything is OK. I'm not usually a worrier but I think since the accident I've been more anxious about a lot of things. I've decided I'm not going to tell family over Christmas (was in two minds about it). It will be hard keeping the news to myself but I would prefer to wait and see what happens at my next scan.


----------



## spiceeb

well we love laila for a girl, was gunna call leo and billy that if they had been girls but have a mega problem with boys names.

billy was named billy on the day i had him lol.

i am liking the name rocco but seeings as my kids have normal names, i dont really wanna use anything thats too different or sounds made up.

one thing i do know is that i will spell what ever name we have in the way its suppose to be spelt. for example if i had vicky i wouldnt spell it vicki or vikki.
i suppose each to their own, i just would not like to let my child suffer having to spell it out for people all the time :nope: its a big bug bear of mine. i have a friend that named her daughter emme-leigh instead of emily! everyone sill calls her emily, its just that now she spends all her time correcting people x:dohh:


----------



## katrinalorien

I bet your next scan will be awesome. I don't exactly know what they expected to see at 5 weeks...

I am rescheduling my scan to be after the new year. Apparently it is going to cost us $300 because I will be using the facility. These places are just insane in how they charge you money! Anyway we have a $1000 deductible so I will want to start on that with the $300. 

As for names, my husband wants to pass his name down for a boy, so that would be John Richard but I am thinking something along the lines of Samuel... no middle name yet

As for a girl maybe something along the lines of Elisabeth Clara... but DH doesn't like the name Beth... so we are undecided at the moment!! I will probably start thinking about it a lot more when I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## gardenofedens

We had our first scan yesterday at 4w4d, very early but still exciting! Here's our little bean:

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1cc03b3127ccefeb9d1f1347800000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Next scan scheduled for 7w5d, woohoo!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow, awesome picture!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Wow! Look at that little precious bean!! I can't wait for my scan! I think I will get pretty emotional. My DH says I cry about everything but I think I cry more when I'm happy. 

For a boy I have two names in mind as front runners, Mason and Roman. I have a few other names I like but those are my favorites. Middle name would be Scott (after my dh's late father)

For a girl I have a list of names I like but the front runner is Harper Rose. There really isn't a special meaning behind it other than I like the name.

My dh who has never had a preference before this said last night he hopes it's a boy. My nephew was born January of last year and my Dh has just fallen in love with the little guy. 

I don't know about you ladies but I am bloated and uncomfortable. When I stay active I don't notice it but when I sit/lay down I notice every little ache. I'm hoping everything looks good on my scan! Hope you ladies are all having a happy holidays and that all our little beans are sticky.


----------



## gardenofedens

I only cry when I'm happy, lol. :)

As for names, which do you guys like better?

Abigail Cristin (pronounced Kristen) or Abigail Cristine (pronounced Christine). My mom's name is Cristin so it will be either Cristin or Cristine, but I haven't decided which sounds better..... And our son will be named after my husband.


----------



## katrinalorien

ooo I don't know... both sound so beautiful!

Wow I am having no symptoms today.... did I just get a day off or something?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

so Im just wondering if its abnormal that I haven't spotted or anything yet? 4 weeks, 3 days (i think). Just wondering what you ladies think? I have other symptoms like lower back aches and breast tenderness and bloating but no spotting. 

I love Abigail Cristine but both are lovely!


----------



## saitiffeh

GardenofEdens what a lovely bean :D

On the topic of crying, lately I've been doing it for any reason... happy, sad, in between.... lol... pregnancy does that to me.


----------



## katrinalorien

Its great that you haven't spotted... hopefully that keeps up. Not spotting is a great thing!


----------



## SpudsMama

I haven't had any spotting and I'm 4w+4d. No spotting is a great thing! It keeps the stress away because I know that if I see any trace of blood I'll panic... xx


----------



## polaris

Not spotting is a good thing! At the Early Pregnancy Unit today, they told me that spotting before you miss your period is considered normal but any spotting after you miss your period is classed as a potential cause for concern. However in many cases spotting does not necessarily mean a problem.

Gardenofedens - thanks for sharing your scan pic! I didn't get a photo but my scan looked pretty similar. What date is your next scan? Mine is 19th January. I love both of your names by the way!


----------



## saitiffeh

No spotting for me yet either!

Me and OH also just decided that if it's a girl we love the name "Keira Valerie Denise".


----------



## gardenofedens

polaris said:


> Not spotting is a good thing! At the Early Pregnancy Unit today, they told me that spotting before you miss your period is considered normal but any spotting after you miss your period is classed as a potential cause for concern. However in many cases spotting does not necessarily mean a problem.
> 
> Gardenofedens - thanks for sharing your scan pic! I didn't get a photo but my scan looked pretty similar. What date is your next scan? Mine is 19th January. I love both of your names by the way!

My next one is 1/13 at 7w5d. Dr wanted it at 6w but her next avail appt wasn't until the 13th. I don't know when the next one after that will be - I don't know if I could handle waiting until the gender scan at 18-20weeks but I also don't want to have too many scans....

And I haven't had any spotting either - I'd totally freak out if I did!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Im trying to get our insurance all figured out. We had signed up for it and they were kind of jerking us around saying that we had forgotten some paperwork (that they never sent). Now Im like "Honey we need to get this figured out NOW, because I need to see a doc soon!" Sorta wishing there was somewhere I could be seen without my insurance cuz I really want a scan to know everything is okay but I think I will just have to figure it out after xmas. I am still gonna tell my sister that Im pregnant on christmas because I need her support no matter what happens. I wish I could just see inside there to make sure the little bean is okay and in the right place.


----------



## WILSMUM

i've not had any spotting either. With my son I didn't have any at all the whole pregnancy and with my daughter I had some slight spotting at around 6/7 weeks but it was after DTD so think it was that that caused it!!!!

I've got my first MW appointment next friday, just form filling and blood taking I think!


----------



## ladykara

I had some spotting last night...no pain at all.. I would have been due on the 7th of dec, if I had not done a test couple of days ago I would have just thought it was my period and wouldn't have even known I was pregnant.. Which may have been a good thing as I now feel everything and worry all the time...

Love the scam photo..we had a early one done as I was bleeding with Paige, it looked like a fish so we nicked named her nemo.... Xx


----------



## Candy Cane

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I had my first scan today at 5+6 and saw a good heartbeat, the sonographer found it straight away!! She said all looks fine - so pleased given my history of three MC's this year :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

candy thats great news hun, congrats to you all.

i have finished my christmas shopping yayyyyyyyy.

anything i have forgotten will stay forgotten cos as of 1st thing tomorrow morning christmas is all about my family:happydance:

i am so excited to see the babies faces, libby is nearly 5 and she understands now, i caught her praying to santa the other night for a toy hoover lol. phew i got her one :haha:

leo is not completely convinced by it all but he will know whats happening on christmas morning, and billy couldn't care less either way lol give him the empty packaging and he'll be happy.

but thats the good thing with having libby and leo's birthday on the same day cos it feels almost like christmas again lol x


----------



## saitiffeh

2 LO's with the same birthday in different years! That's cool!!


----------



## polaris

Candy Cane said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I had my first scan today at 5+6 and saw a good heartbeat, the sonographer found it straight away!! She said all looks fine - so pleased given my history of three MC's this year :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's brilliant news Candy! Very pleased for you. This looks like a healthy sticky bean this time!!


----------



## 2kiddos

Candy Cane said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I had my first scan today at 5+6 and saw a good heartbeat, the sonographer found it straight away!! She said all looks fine - so pleased given my history of three MC's this year :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am super excited for you!!!!! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## ladykara

Candy- really happy for you honey... Makes it all real when u see a heart beat xx


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies
Can I join? :flower:

Got my BFP (x3!!) today :happydance: after NTNP for about 2 months

This will be my 2nd baby - was a November Sparkler last time. 

As I was not monitoring periods and going off my clearblue tests, which also show how pregnant you are, I would guess EDD as 26th Aug (which is also my birthday!)

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months girls!! :hugs:
And sticky beans all round :dust:

Best Xmas gift ever!!!

Lol xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay candy cane! Congrats! :D

& Welcome lolpants!

So I've noticed we are no longer the noobies! There is a September Due date thread now! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

LilDreamy said:


> Yay candy cane! Congrats! :D
> 
> & Welcome lolpants!
> 
> So I've noticed we are no longer the noobies! There is a September Due date thread now! :wohoo: :happydance:

There is no keeping up on here!! I remember how emotional I was when I saw there was a November 2011 sparklers.. I know I'll be the same when the August 2013 thread starts!! :haha: 

Lol xx (ps I am known as Lol btw, and am not Laughing Out Loud at the end of every post!!)


----------



## Cracker

Congrats Candy - that is amazing to see a hb so early, fantastic

Welcome to lolpants too!

Omg the tiredness has kicked in with a vengeance, not good on Xmas eve! When I am cooking for all the family tomorrow - aghhh
Still no ms (same as last time) reckon it'll be a girl again!!


----------



## polaris

I am exhausted today too. That unnatural pregnancy tiredness, I kind of forgot how tired it makes you! Luckily I'm not cooking tomorrow!


----------



## spiceeb

saitiffeh said:


> 2 LO's with the same birthday in different years! That's cool!!

it is cool for me lol but recon they will hate it when their older. if i'd have concieved for next month could have scheduled this one to be born on billys birthday, can u imagine that! 4 kids with 2 birthdays :haha: but i'm totally happy to be due in august, least that way there will be a little bit of summer left where i'm no longer pregnant x


----------



## Candy Cane

Cracker said:


> Congrats Candy - that is amazing to see a hb so early, fantastic
> 
> Welcome to lolpants too!
> 
> Omg the tiredness has kicked in with a vengeance, not good on Xmas eve! When I am cooking for all the family tomorrow - aghhh
> Still no ms (same as last time) reckon it'll be a girl again!!

Thats interesting re the MS, do they say you get it with a boy but not with a girl?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

A friend if mine who is preggo with her 4th... all the birthdays are with in weeks! They do I big pig roast birthday party every year... the first 2 were planned close, the 3rd and 4th just happened the same! Crazy woman!!


----------



## lolpants

Afternoon everyone!

I tested again this morning, still pregnant :) 

We are going for a surprise this time - but will prob be a girl, as thats the way it goes in OH's family and he is convinced... will make things cheaper and easier as already have a girl - but I'll be happy either way ofc!

I know someone with 3 babies born Oct, Nov and Dec - and with xmas in those months aswell, it must be hard!

So seeming we are gonna be friends for a while now, maybe we should introduce ourselves? :flower:

What's your name? What age are you, and OH? Is this your 1st? What are you most excited about? When are you telling people?

I am Lauren, Im 32 OH 36, 2nd baby, Most excited about Phoebe meeting her lil bro/sis in 9 mths! and we're waiting till after 12 week scan

Lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Congrats and welcome lolpants.

Kara, 33 
OH 30
3rd baby but 6th pregnancy 13 year old son and 14 month old daughter
Telling family tomorrow on Xmas day, everyone else 12 weeks.
Worried about telling my son, teenage boys just don't seem to get as exited..lol


----------



## Cracker

Candy Cane said:


> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Candy - that is amazing to see a hb so early, fantastic
> 
> Welcome to lolpants too!
> 
> Omg the tiredness has kicked in with a vengeance, not good on Xmas eve! When I am cooking for all the family tomorrow - aghhh
> Still no ms (same as last time) reckon it'll be a girl again!!
> 
> Thats interesting re the MS, do they say you get it with a boy but not with a girl?Click to expand...

No but I had no ms last time and I had a girl so kind of figured if it was a boy I might suffer this time!


----------



## polaris

Good idea to do introductions.

I'm 36 (37 in April), with my OH for 12 years, he's a year younger than me.
I already have a two year old boy Thomas and can't wait for him to have a little brother and sister. At this stage though I'm most excited about feeling baby move, I can't wait! So far I've told two close friends - I don't think I'll be telling anyone else until after our next scan on 19th January and most people not until after 12 weeks.


----------



## saitiffeh

Introductions, yes!

Me; 26
OH; 40
2nd pregnancy, I have one 4 year old son
Most excited to meet my LO in August! And to watch this pregnancy progress and share it with OH!
Telling family that lives close tomorrow for Christmas, telling family that lives farther away between 8 and 12 weeks.


----------



## saitiffeh

I see some people are making predictions... I can't say what I think it is for sure! OH swears it's a boy but I don't know :) Last time I was certain it was a boy, and I was right. I'm thinking girl this time but who knows. 

As for how I feel lately, no morning sickness, but I've felt a little in the evenings. And tired, just so exhausted my mid-day. This is not the time of year I can afford to be tired! lol :haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay I love this! 
My name is Molly
I am 24 my dh is 26
This is our first pregnancy(bare with me through my pregnancy firsts) and we are soo excited! We have been together 4 years married 5 months.
We were going to wait to try until our one year wedding anniversary but we weren't preventing and it just happened! :)
I'm hoping for a girl but my husband is sure it's a boy. So we will see! 
We told my mom the day we found out. Telling his mom and my sister on Christmas and waiting until we get further along to tell anyone else. Since it's my first and I haven't been to the doctor yet I want to make sure everything is ok, but I decided I needed a support system just in case.

I just want to say I really appreciate the support I have received on this thread. I have been a ball of questions since we found out and I'm so glad that I have you ladies to share this with! I really appreciate you! Happy holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## spiceeb

well most u know about my pregnancys anyway but here goes lol

i am emma 30
dh is scott 28
dd libby 5 in march
ds leo 3 in march
ds billy turned 1 end september
cat called henry (my resued baby i found in a bin bag)
and my staffie missy

had 6 pregnancies in total 2 of which i lost and of cause this 1 :happydance:

been married 3 years this july but been togeter 6 years and the sad part is we grew up next door to each other. :haha: u would have thought i would have at least looked outside my own street to meet mr right pmsl x


----------



## LilDreamy

Hi lolpants, sorry I haven't added you to the front page yet. Stuck on my iPad and for some odd reason I can't edit my posts with it. And house Internet is down. :/

Sooo for the get to know ;
my name is Katie and I just turned 24
OHs name is Joseph and he is 40 (yea, really big age gap LOL.)
We've been together for 5 years and will hopefully be tying the knots this year2012.
we are on our 2nd sticky baby.

I have one amazing 14 month old baby girl
Had an MC last month, and Preggo again this month.
I'm pretty positive this one is a sticky bean though! it just feels right. 
I keep going back and forth on whether or not I think boy or girl. At first I thought boy because one day I couldn't hold food down, never like that with Alexa, but now I'm thinking it was just a stomach bug, because I haven't had it sense that one day. so thinking a girl again. I really don't mind which one I get. a girl would be nice for Alexa to have a sister though. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi everyone, nice to 'meet' you all! I'm Mellissa, 28 in two weeks. DH is Irik, 33. We've been together for three years, married 6 months tomorrow. We are expecting our first and both extremely excited. Here's how I told him we were pregnant after 9 months of trying...

https://youtu.be/akS9TtEKFTE
(Please excuse my not-so-pretty language at the beginning, I had seriously debated on not telling OH until Christmas and was still debating at this point!)

We told my mom, step-dad and brother the same day and told my dad, step-mom and sisters a couple days later. All are very excited. My siblings are 17, 14, and 12 and looking forward to being an uncle and aunties, lol. We are telling the rest of the family tonight and tomorrow for Christmas. DH is most excited to hold our baby. Right now I'm excited for all of it - I can't wait to feel the baby move, start showing, find out if it's a boy or girl and of course to meet him or her. I keep dreaming it's either a boy or fraternal boy/girl twins. We've already picked names too. Our son will be named after my husband and our daughter will be Abigail Cristin.


----------



## lolpants

aww I love reading all your stories - will be great to get to know each other better over the next few months and share our experiences, grumps and happiness :)

I have decided to tell my close family after dinner tomorrow as a added xmas present - everyone else can wait till after scan though!

Gotta go as Phoebe has stinky bum - hope you all have a fantastic day tomorrow!
Merry Christmas :xmas12:
Lol xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well I am Sarah 22, and my OH is 38. We got married in August! 
We have a beautiful daughter called Amy who is 19 months old. 
My mum and best friend already know I am pregnant but everyone else will have to wait until after the 12 week scan! 
I am excited to have a bump again and wear maternity jeans. 
as for gender prediction i guess boy ... i was so poorly with amy sick morning till night and so far this one i havent been sick at all (touch wood) 

Anyway hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## WILSMUM

My DH has 4 children (one with me, 2 with his ex wife and 1 with his ex gf) and their birthdays are Oct, Nov & Dec!!! So very relieved this one is due on August!!!!

As for me I'm Anouska and I'm 35, DH is 38 this is my 4th pregnancy I have a son from my first marriage, had an early MC in 2009 and have a 13 month old daughter. I've got my first MW appointment Friday so may tell my mum after that but we'll probably wait to tell everyone else till after the 12 week scan. Should be interesting telling DH's mum and his eldest daughters, don't think it's going to go down to well tbh!!!


----------



## 2kiddos

Hi ladies.
me 30
oh 32
dd 9
ds 3
due aug 20 with 3rd
This is my 7th pregnancy with several mc. oh and i have been together 4 years and getting married in june 2012.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Merry Christmas ladies... I hope Santa was kind

Me:29
DH:33
We got married on 11/11/11 so it looks like we conceived on our honeymoon!
DD:9 to a previous relationship. 
We told most of our family today at Xmas lunch. Its so much better now that everyone knows so that i dont have to hide or pretend im fine when im actually either falling asleep or trying to hold down my lunch. Everyone is so excited for us.
I can't wait for my next scan at 9 wks so I can see that beautiful heartbeat.
I am sensing this will be a boy not sure why but I'm betting team blue!

Is anyone else getting dizzy spells? I seem to be dizzy all the time.


----------



## LilDreamy

Merry Christmas!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

yes I went thru a stage of feeling dizzy all the time last week - it was kinda like being drunk but without drinking!!!! Every think felt like it was moving and spinning slightly even when I was still!! Very weird and very disconcerting!!!!! Thankfully seems to have passed now - I just getting bad dizzy spells if I stand up to quick now!!!!!

Merry Christmas to you all xXx


----------



## polaris

Happy Christmas to everyone! 

I have decided not to share the news with OH's family today - they are a big family so it would mean telling at least six people, not all of whom I see regularly or particularly close to. I just feel like it's too early and I wouldn't want to have to deal with them all if anything went wrong. I won't be seeing my family until after Christmas so I won't be telling them either, probably not until after my next scan.


----------



## Jackie6834

Me: 23
DH: 32
This will be my husband and I`s first child! =D
Will be telling everyone after my first doctor`s appointment this week!


----------



## saitiffeh

Merry Christmas everyone!

Polaris I know how you feel... we are telling OH's family today but I am not telling the rest for a while. If something happens I know my family would take it very hard.


----------



## ladykara

Gardenofedens- omg what a amazing video, i may have shed a few tears.. My bloody hormone !!! Thanks for sharing that x

Spiceeb- we were both in the September stars 2010.... Most of those which are still active in there either have had babies or are pregnant again x

Well we told our parents.. We saw mine first half of the day and hubby's parents second half and we both gave them a card with the following written inside. 

Dear Nanna and grandad I hope to meet you in August, at present I am only 7 weeks old so I want to be a secret until I'm 12 weeks.Lots of love your new future grandchild. Xx

Everyone was really happy but we are not telling my son as we have hinted and his reaction was don't tell me your pregnant.... I won't be happy... So we decided to not tell him yet. I'm a little worried to be honest.

Merry Christmas everyone.... Xxx


----------



## saitiffeh

We told my OH's family today... I have never been hugged so much in all my life!


----------



## lolpants

Merry Christmas all!!

My DD took her 1st unaided steps today :cloud9:

We decided to tell my close family at lunch, as we're off to Ireland on Thursday to spend New year with OH's family and they will question why I am not drinking (so are gonna tell them and didn't want my Mum complaining we told OH's family 1st!!).. kinda wish I hadn't bothered as my folks reactions were 'oh no' 'not again' and 'what you gonna do for work?' !!! :grr: .. My Nan and Bro were happy and said congratulations - as did OH's family - just my folks so hard to please!!!

I had my 1st and only dizzy spell today as I was carrying DD down in the lift - could put it down to movement of the lift but 1st time thats ever happened so guess its hormones!?

@ladykara - thats so cute - I was gonna do something similar to tell OH - but ended up just telling him as needed to get extra tests to be sure and he was off work and no chance to sneak out :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Merry Christmas everyone!
My name is Elyse, DH is Brian... We're both 27, and have been TTC since our June 21st wedding last year... This will be our 1st baby!
We told my family and siblings today, friends and extended family will have to wait until 10-12 weeks... We got our positive a little over a week ago, and the positive blood work last Monday... Our first doctor's appt is Jan 20th... We are the last of our friends to have children, but the first grand baby for any of our parents...
Being that I can be a bit neurotic and I'm new to this, I promise I will have a lot of questions!! Thanks in advance for being there ladies!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies!
Merry Xmas and happy holidays!
So we told my sister this morning and then later told my mother-in-law. We told my sister by putting a note in the bottom of her stocking. She immediately asked my mon what it was and my mom (quite the actress haha) said "oh it's probably just from last year, open it." so when she opened it, it read " you have been a really good sister, daughter, wife and mother this year so Santa thought you deserved a promotion. How does Aunt sound?" She looked up shocked and said "seriously?!" and I said 5 weeks tomorrow. And then she just started crying and hugging me. Soo cute. She is soo excited! 

When my DH told his mom, we followed her into the kitchen after we were done opening presents and he said "we have one more present for you but it won't be ready for 9 months... :)" I thought it was really cute how excited he was to tell her. She was soooooo ecstatic!! 

Im loving all these stories! Gardenofedens- I love that video! Sooo precious!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'll share my story I guess :)

We told OH's family, like I said. They were all here, Aunt, 2 cousins, gramma, sister. He'd always promised to tell his sister first. He took a Christmas card, taped one of my positive IC's to it, and wrote "You said you wanted to be the first to know". 
So she sits down to open it, he saved her gift for last. Gets the card out, reads it, and is just like "what's this?". Took her a second and then she started to cry and came over to hug me. I got it on video! Then I got bombarded by hugs lol. Even OH's Aunt started to cry, I hadn't expected that.

My Mom, I haven't told her yet, waiting til I am further along. She is living about 1000km away from me and I've no idea how to tell her long-distance!


----------



## spiceeb

ladykara said:


> Spiceeb- we were both in the September stars 2010.... Most of those which are still active in there either have had babies or are pregnant again x

thats crazy lol would be lovely to chat with them again, i might go in search


----------



## spiceeb

just another thing, i am getting slightly concerned by the amount of tightenings i am getting. no pain but terrible preassure. i really can't remember if i had this before


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have those too spice. And I am still pregnant. So dont worry too much :hugs:


----------



## katrinalorien

Ahhh man happy holidays everyone!! This new year is going to be so exciting!


----------



## lolpants

spiceeb said:


> just another thing, i am getting slightly concerned by the amount of tightenings i am getting. no pain but terrible preassure. i really can't remember if i had this before

I keep getting them too - like period pain? Maybe its something that happens on subsequent pregnancies? Or I just can't remember from last time? :shrug: .. almost 2 years since I was 1st pregnant and I may have just forgotten??

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

i just found this from when I would of actually been around 5-6 weeks pregnant last time = https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...79-approx-3-4-wks-im-experiencing-normal.html (I was measuring it as 3-4 weeks from conception rather than LMP as Drs do)... and I went on to have a healthy baby... helps put my mind at rest now! .. although not looking forward to the sore boobs bit again!!! :wacko:

Lol xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm 5 weeks today and I'm kinda surprised by my lack of symptoms. I am exhausted alot and I still have the occasional cramp here or there but so far, no morning sickness. I know alot of people say that doesn't hit till 6 weeks or so but who knows. Just hoping for a healthy sticky bean.


----------



## polaris

HappilyaMrs said:


> I'm 5 weeks today and I'm kinda surprised by my lack of symptoms. I am exhausted alot and I still have the occasional cramp here or there but so far, no morning sickness. I know alot of people say that doesn't hit till 6 weeks or so but who knows. Just hoping for a healthy sticky bean.

I still have no symptoms either except for crazy tiredness. My last pregnancy I think I felt slightly queasy and light-headed at this stage but nausea didn't really set in until six or seven weeks. On the one hand I'm relieved that I'm not feeling totally awful for Christmas but on the other hand there is something reassuring about symptoms!


----------



## LilDreamy

my only symptom is horrifying gas! :haha:


----------



## saitiffeh

5 weeks tomorrow for me and very little symptom-wise besides tiredness and feeling a little "heavier" in the abdominal area. A little bit of cramping/tightening that feels similar to my last pregnancy. One of those feelings I'd only recognize while pregnant, you know?

I am guessing the symptoms will start around 6 weeks for me, like last time!


----------



## ladykara

Love reading the stories .... 

I came on to ask if anyone is getting slight cramping, mine started 20 mins ago and as always I'm worrying.

Spiceeb-The group still chat under September stars thread under groups where this that is, or check out my recent posts as I am normally there or here..lol x

Saitiffeh- would love to see the video if you ever post it x


----------



## 2kiddos

Happy Holidays!!! I am having tons of symptoms now. Severe hunger, sore nipples, large bbs, dizzy spells (a lot of them), peeing a lot, gassy, and cravings. I am now back on my movie nacho kick. I am gonna be huge! lol


----------



## lolpants

2kiddos said:


> Happy Holidays!!! I am having tons of symptoms now. Severe hunger, sore nipples, large bbs, dizzy spells (a lot of them), peeing a lot, gassy, and cravings. I am now back on my movie nacho kick. I am gonna be huge! lol

ahh you have hit 6 weeks!! :wacko: 

I am just bloated and tired with the odd cramps/heavy feeling... think the nausea and sore boobs will be next :cry:

Just thought I'd share this pic of my LO on Xmas day 'feeding' her new dolly -- getting practice in before lil bro/sis arrives :thumbup:
https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d51/lolpants79/382617_10150439948658510_631313509_8457731_45830728_n.jpg


----------



## lolpants

gardenofedens said:


> Here's how I told him we were pregnant after 9 months of trying...
> 
> https://youtu.be/akS9TtEKFTE
> (Please excuse my not-so-pretty language at the beginning, I had seriously debated on not telling OH until Christmas and was still debating at this point!)


Just had chance to watch this with sound :cry: Made me cry (hormones!!) He is clearly soooo happy :happydance::hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> I'm 5 weeks today and I'm kinda surprised by my lack of symptoms. I am exhausted a lot and I still have the occasional cramp here or there but so far, no morning sickness. I know a lot of people say that doesn't hit till 6 weeks or so but who knows. Just hoping for a healthy sticky bean.

Yea, me too! I have gotten slight cramps which catch me off-guard and have caused some panic but zero spotting so I guess it's fine. I've woken up two nights in the past week with terribly painful abdomen that terrified me but turned out to be a serious need to use the bathroom. I'm a very heavy sleeper and apparently must have slept through the more gentle reminder to use the restroom! I'm not looking forward to the nausea but think it will be a bit more comforting once there's some sort of sign of pregnancy!


----------



## WILSMUM

Other than no periods I had no symptoms I was pregnant with my previous two, i didn't get much of a bump either so up till around 6 months I kept forgetting and going to do things I shouldn't really do!!!!

I think yr either a person who gets ms etc or you aren't, I guess its just how well I bodies cope with the change in hormones!


----------



## spiceeb

right i have decided i'm gunna take myself to asda and get more digitals. surely its gotta say more than 1-2 by now? i am also ringing the family planning clinic tomorrow to tell them i cant find my coil strings anymore :haha: so they'll make me go in for a scan to see where it is. obviously they ont find a coil, but they should find a growing baby lol. 

told my mum and dad on christmas day, and they were fine, they actually found it amusing, but only cos they think my coil is still in place :happydance::happydance: which means my plan is working x


----------



## Damita

Hey ladies we have a heatbeat - just had my scan today :cloud9:


----------



## DJ987

Damita said:


> Hey ladies we have a heatbeat - just had my scan today :cloud9:

:wohoo: I am so so happy for you!!


----------



## DJ987

I feel so awful today! Really sick and dizzy and I had horrible nightmares last night during the couple of hours I actually managed to sleep! Bring back the nice pregnancy dreams please! :nope:


----------



## polaris

Damita said:


> Hey ladies we have a heatbeat - just had my scan today :cloud9:

That's fantastic, I'm so glad you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## mzladyt

Hi!
I'm Tiffany.
This is my first pregnancy.
I'm due on August 27th and I thinks it a girl.
Next week I go in for my six week scan. I'm so excited


----------



## saitiffeh

mzladyt said:


> Hi!
> I'm Tiffany.
> This is my first pregnancy.
> I'm due on August 27th and I thinks it a girl.
> Next week I go in for my six week scan. I'm so excited

I'm Tiffany also! And I'm due August 28th :)


----------



## mzladyt

saitiffeh said:


> I'm Tiffany also! And I'm due August 28th :)

Wow thats cool! What are your symptoms? I'm always tired and hungry. Clumsy at times and hints of nausea. Last night I realized coke don't taste the same anymore.


----------



## spiceeb

well done a digi, came back 3+:happydance::happydance::happydance: so glad cos like i said friday it was 1-2 so think going nicely.

so happy to hear of heartbeats being found now x

welcome to all the new comers. lovely to meet u x x


----------



## DJ987

Yay for 3+!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just want it to be friday. That is my day every week to get a week further along. Jeez. And why is it I got my other two referrals but niot my ob-gyn one. I can not believe my last doctor stopped seeing pregnant women. I wouldn't be in this predicament if they had let me know ahead of time. And I don't know why they would schedule me with her if she didn't do pregnancies anymore.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies. Saiti invited me here!

I am 4wks and 6 days preggo after a June Blighted Ovum (sac but no baby).

I feel like its going to happen again as the only symptom I have is sore bbs. And in any other pregnancy, I was nauseus, sick beyond belief, and tired to the max. But not in June or now so I am worried that history is repeating itself. First appointment is not until Jan 9 and who knows when my first scan or bloods will be!?! Too scared for excitement, congrats to all on here!:hugs::cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## saitiffeh

mzladyt said:


> saitiffeh said:
> 
> 
> I'm Tiffany also! And I'm due August 28th :)
> 
> Wow thats cool! What are your symptoms? I'm always tired and hungry. Clumsy at times and hints of nausea. Last night I realized coke don't taste the same anymore.Click to expand...

Not much here yet, but been super tired since 3 weeks and this morning had my first bout of morning sickness!!!



asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies. Saiti invited me here!

Yay! One of my TWW girls, come to join me here ^___^


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies. Saiti invited me here!
> 
> I am 4wks and 6 days preggo after a June Blighted Ovum (sac but no baby).
> 
> I feel like its going to happen again as the only symptom I have is sore bbs. And in any other pregnancy, I was nauseus, sick beyond belief, and tired to the max. But not in June or now so I am worried that history is repeating itself. First appointment is not until Jan 9 and who knows when my first scan or bloods will be!?! Too scared for excitement, congrats to all on here!:hugs::cry::hugs::cry:

hi huni, this is a subject very close to my heart, i suffered a BO at 12 weeks and had no idea untill i went for my 12 week scan. i was heartbroken.:cry:

please rest assured though, although its common to have 1 BO it is somewhat more rarer to have 2, especially 2 pregnancys in a row. 

BO's must be 1 of the cruelest things for a woman to go through, but its unlikely u will go through it again :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Is anyone on here still temping? Maybe I shouldn't be but I can't help it and now I'm freaking out. My temp dropped yesterday and I thought it was just a sporadic one-time thing but it came down further this morning. I'm on progesterone supplements already - 200mg inserted vaginally twice per day. It's still above the coverline a bit (link in signature) but I feel like I'm destined to m/c now and there's nothing I can do about it. Anyone have experience with this? Dropping temps and result in a healthy baby? I'd rather not hear m/c stories though, I'm freaking out enough as it is and will be completely useless today at work.


----------



## spiceeb

gardenofedens said:


> Is anyone on here still temping? Maybe I shouldn't be but I can't help it and now I'm freaking out. My temp dropped yesterday and I thought it was just a sporadic one-time thing but it came down further this morning. It's still above the coverline a bit (link in signature) but I feel like I'm destined to m/c now and there's nothing I can do about it. Anyone have experience with this? Dropping temps and result in a healthy baby? I'd rather not hear m/c stories though, I'm freaking out enough as it is and will be completely useless today at work.

i'm sure u will be ok. but if i were u i would use progestorone cream untill ur 12 weeks. just rub it on once daily on hairless patch and ur temp will rise again x

also remember ur temp can be affected by many factors. if ur not feeling well, if u have taken it earlier/later than normal. if u don't take ur temp vaginally (most accurate) then these can all contribute to a different reading. i took a look at ur chart and i didnt see anything too alarming x


----------



## asibling4gi04

hi huni, this is a subject very close to my heart, i suffered a BO at 12 weeks and had no idea untill i went for my 12 week scan. i was heartbroken.:cry:

please rest assured though, although its common to have 1 BO it is somewhat more rarer to have 2, especially 2 pregnancys in a row. 

BO's must be 1 of the cruelest things for a woman to go through, but its unlikely u will go through it again :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for your loss! Yes BOs are cruel! for sure!
The thing is I feel so empty and non preggo just like my last pregnancy with my BO and its bringing me to the point of almost believing this pregnancy is not viable. IDK..Time will tell! Hugs and thanks!:hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

spiceeb said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on here still temping? Maybe I shouldn't be but I can't help it and now I'm freaking out. My temp dropped yesterday and I thought it was just a sporadic one-time thing but it came down further this morning. It's still above the coverline a bit (link in signature) but I feel like I'm destined to m/c now and there's nothing I can do about it. Anyone have experience with this? Dropping temps and result in a healthy baby? I'd rather not hear m/c stories though, I'm freaking out enough as it is and will be completely useless today at work.
> 
> i'm sure u will be ok. but if i were u i would use progestorone cream untill ur 12 weeks. just rub it on once daily on hairless patch and ur temp will rise again xClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm already on progesterone supplements. 200mg pills inserted vaginally twice per day....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hugs Garden..we are in a boat alike..the worry boat. Hugs and best wishes!:hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

Thanks, I'm already on progesterone supplements. 200mg pills inserted vaginally twice per day....[/QUOTE]

well if this was me i would increase my own dose slightly just untill u see a doctor. but in my honest opinion i really wouldn't be too concerned with that drop. and also CHUCK THE BBT WAND OUT lol x more worry now than its worth x x x


----------



## saitiffeh

GardenofEdens, after you get pregnant I've heard that temping isn't very reliable!


----------



## katrinalorien

gardens - I was never very good at temping anyway :haha:

I am worried that my LO is a BO as well.... I have no background or any reason to suspect, I am just a worrier.


----------



## asibling4gi04

katrina, y? no symptoms or just an instinct?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow, stupd women on the phone with my insurance, acted like I was crazy or something for checking on my referral. I blew up at her. She was so rude, like I was crazy and that it was never put in, I told her she could call my PCM and ask her self if she put it in, and she laughed at me and said that isn't policy. Wat an bitch. Wow. Anywyas ended up talking to her supervisor and they re fixing it. At least he was nice about it. N now listening to some. 5os oldies to make my mood better. Lol


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Damita- congrats on the heartbeat!
Welcome to all the new ladies! We are gonna have a busy august haha!
Yesterday was five weeks for me and other than being exhausted all the time and some light cramping here and there I'm pretty much normal. I want to fast forward to next Monday when I'm 6 weeks. Im hoping everything is okay in there. My mom and I are hoping to get my insurance worked out so I can see a doc this week or next. Until just trying to eat healthy and take my prenatals


----------



## asibling4gi04

9 I SWEAR MED field reception people and staff can be so heartless!


----------



## 9babiesgone

They are incompetent. The only ones I meet that are good, are my friends that work in medical field, and they work out of state or I would go see them.


----------



## polaris

Gardenofedens, your chart looks OK to me. I would give up temping now if I was you. With my last pregnancy I kept temperature charting for ages after getting my BFP and like you it was totally freaking me out when my temperature dipped. This time round I stopped charting straight away because I didn't want to go through that worry again. I don't think it's particularly reliable once you are pregnant.


----------



## katrinalorien

asibling4gi04 said:


> katrina, y? no symptoms or just an instinct?

Ah, well probably because my "symptoms" (nausea...) could be made up in my head. I have had no cravings... and my hcg started so low. I have read online that one reason for low numbers is a BO.


----------



## lolpants

Hello to the new Ladies! :hugs:

I swore I had eptopic pregnancy last time as experienced so much pain on the one side - but at 12 week scan there she was!! The 1st 12 weeks are by far the worst!! Its just a worrying, waiting game!!

:dust: for sticky beans all round

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

UGH OMG.

Well Hubby told his sister and ex-MIL. Sis told a bunch of people, I've been getting texts from numbers I don't even know, and the ex-MIL posted it on her wall. Now a couple of people have posted on hubby's wall congratulating. SO far no-one on my wall has seen, or posted on my wall....

I haven't told my Mom yet! I am nervous too, things with her have been rocky for years! Now I have to tell before I am ready too and I have NO CLUE if I should tell the rest of my family now.

I want to SCREAM.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi Ladies,
Any one planning on getting a home doppler? What's the earliest you'll try to listen?
Waiting until week 8 for a scan is taking forever!!!


----------



## polaris

saitiffeh said:


> UGH OMG.
> 
> Well Hubby told his sister and ex-MIL. Sis told a bunch of people, I've been getting texts from numbers I don't even know, and the ex-MIL posted it on her wall. Now a couple of people have posted on hubby's wall congratulating. SO far no-one on my wall has seen, or posted on my wall....
> 
> I haven't told my Mom yet! I am nervous too, things with her have been rocky for years! Now I have to tell before I am ready too and I have NO CLUE if I should tell the rest of my family now.
> 
> I want to SCREAM.

That would seriously do my head in! I can't believe she would put it on her wall when you haven't even told your family yet. I would be really pissed off. I think you probably do need to tell your mum and close family now rather than them hear about it on the grapevine. What a horrible situation to be put in!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My friend bought a Doppler from babies-r-us and she didn't read very closely and it said after 27 weeks and no returns. I felt bad for her that she spent money on it And she couldn't use it for awhile. She is getting closer now.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

saitiffeh said:


> UGH OMG.
> 
> Well Hubby told his sister and ex-MIL. Sis told a bunch of people, I've been getting texts from numbers I don't even know, and the ex-MIL posted it on her wall. Now a couple of people have posted on hubby's wall congratulating. SO far no-one on my wall has seen, or posted on my wall....
> 
> I haven't told my Mom yet! I am nervous too, things with her have been rocky for years! Now I have to tell before I am ready too and I have NO CLUE if I should tell the rest of my family now.
> 
> I want to SCREAM.

Oh no!!!! My Hubby told his friend whose wife is also newly pregnant and I'm okay with that but I told him to make it clear that we tell no one till we get to a certain point. I'm sorry your new got told for you. I hate when people do that, thinking it doesn't matter that everyone knows because they don't care or whatever. Soo rude!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello ladies, I'd love to join this group - I've already u to my (lengthy) signature!
I'm Zoe, I'm 33 and my DH & I finally managed to conceive #1 after 18-months due to my problems with high prolactin levels after stopping the contraceptive pill!
We're in the UK & I have my first appt with the midwife on Thursday 29th December. According to my dates I am 5w5d currently & due on Thursday August 23rd 2012.
I am finally starting to believe this is really happening &#57431;
As for symptoms, I have incredibly sore bb's & actually bought a maternity bra today! Other than occasional headaches, heartburn & bloating I have no other obvious symptoms... yet!
I hope you are all well, Zoe


----------



## gardenofedens

polaris said:


> Gardenofedens, your chart looks OK to me. I would give up temping now if I was you. With my last pregnancy I kept temperature charting for ages after getting my BFP and like you it was totally freaking me out when my temperature dipped. This time round I stopped charting straight away because I didn't want to go through that worry again. I don't think it's particularly reliable once you are pregnant.

Thanks Polaris. I really need to see it go back up before I can throw out the BBT. And I know I'll have to actually throw it away or I'll never stop. I hope it goes back up tomorrow....


----------



## lolpants

Hello Zoe and congratulations!! :D
I've not phoned Drs yet to make midwife appt - will do that tomorrow me thinks and get appt in New Year- I know I won't get a scan till I am 12 weeks (mid Feb approx) and no dopplers pick up earlier than that (as fas as Im aware).. so just gotta wait and wait (longest wait ever!) to know all is ok :(
Saitiffeh - that is awful!! It is not her news to tell :grr:

Sat in work - feeling nausous :wacko:

Lol xx


----------



## polaris

Skelleron said:


> Hello ladies, I'd love to join this group - I've already u to my (lengthy) signature!
> I'm Zoe, I'm 33 and my DH & I finally managed to conceive #1 after 18-months due to my problems with high prolactin levels after stopping the contraceptive pill!
> We're in the UK & I have my first appt with the midwife on Thursday 29th December. According to my dates I am 5w5d currently & due on Thursday August 23rd 2012.
> I am finally starting to believe this is really happening &#57431;
> As for symptoms, I have incredibly sore bb's & actually bought a maternity bra today! Other than occasional headaches, heartburn & bloating I have no other obvious symptoms... yet!
> I hope you are all well, Zoe

Hi Zoe, welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy! You must be over the moon after trying for 18 months. 

Our dates are very similar. I think I am due 24th August.


----------



## gardenofedens

My friend found a doppler online (actually her MIL bought it) for $60 that picked up her baby's heartbeat at 8 weeks. She said the brand is sonoline. I haven't looked into them yet but need to.


----------



## KIALea

Hello, Only just found this thread and would love to join :)

I too have already added the Glittery lights to my signiture!

As you can see from my ticker my rough due date is the 22nd August, I have no idea how im going to be able to wait till then, i can barely contain myself now and im only 5 weeks!!

Hubby and I have been together 6.5 years and married for 1.5 years. This little bean is our first bubba and we conceived on the 5th cycle ttc. So happy to be having a summer baby. We live in the UK so sunny months are few and far between.

Cant wait to share this special time with you all!! :flower:

:dust: Stick bean dust!! :dust:

Lea
xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Anyone else high risk besides m/c? I am starting to wonder if I am the only high risk preggo that can not seem to keep an doctor.


----------



## ladykara

Hey to the new girls.. Congrats..

I'm a complete knicker checker at the moment... I have the same sickness and cravings as I did with my daughter. My doctor is closed until next week.

Does anyone know if you get a dating scan even if you know your dates ?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ugh I'm so bloated that even my sweats feel tight around my lower abdomen. Boo!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Don't feel so bad my bloat is ridiculous


----------



## feeble

Oh can I join! 

I am fee
I have a 17 month old 
I am due with my third on 22nd of August
Second baby ended in stillbirth, in September

X


----------



## polaris

feeble said:


> Oh can I join!
> 
> I am fee
> I have a 17 month old
> I am due with my third on 22nd of August
> Second baby ended in stillbirth, in September
> 
> X

Welcome and congratulations. I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## evoluv

I have a 3 y/o daughter 

and i am now expecting my 2nd on AUGUST 27TH!!!

fingers crossed had a m/c back on 8/01/11


----------



## feeble

Yes, it was very sad :( 

My wee boy is 18mnths and I am still breastfeeding him, hoping to tandem feed for a bit too, whats your plan? To wean in pregnancy or carry on?


----------



## lolpants

Hello to feeble, evo and kia!! Getting busier in here now :happydance:

Sorry to hear about your losses feeble & evo :dust: for these beans :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Hello to our new ladies :D

Today I feel a right bit weird. In my tummy area, right hand side, it's not like cramps, but like pinching almost. I swear if I poke and prod things feel a little different around there.


----------



## 2kiddos

Hello ladies. Went to the doctor today. We saw the bean, but no heartbeat yet. I am 6w2d and she said that it is absolutely normal not to see a heartbeat this early. She didn't see any blood either so that was a good sign. So I am fine. I was hoping for a heartbeat so I wouldn't be so worried, but I think this will be a good one. I had a huge change in nipples. Three days ago they became very sore so I am hoping that it is an increase in hormones and all is well. She took blood today to get hcg levels and go back on Thurs for more blood to make sure they are doubling nicely. No spotting, cramping or pain so still very hopeful!!!


----------



## michelle23

Hi Ladies!

Just checkin in. Had my first ultrasound today. Everything looks great. The doctor said my due date would be about 8/16 based off when I got my positive OPK but said the baby is measuring at 7 weeks 1 day and the heartbeat was perfect!


----------



## hope79

Hello wonderful ladies!!!!
I got my BFP on 12/19...this is our 3rd child. DH and I have 2 sons, 11 years old and 4 years old...so I'm hoping this one's a girl!!!! I'm soo excited!! I went to my first obgyn appointment just this past Friday to confirm pregnancy, and urine test was positive. Due date August 27, 2011. Go back in January for blood work and 1st ultrasound....so anxious and yet so happy!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ugh! New symptom: ate the tiniest bit of chocolate and got the worst nausea. I literally thought and second I was gonna hurl.


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow! Its getting busy in here! Welcome all the new ladies!!!


----------



## bunda

the only thing that seems to make the day bearable is sipping on ginger tea. I grate a lump of fresh root ginger into a mug, add hot water and sip the tea. It makes me want to heave less.

Just thinking about food makes me feel ill. It was hard over Christmas, because we stayed with the in-laws. We're not telling them until Feb (12 week mark) but there was so much food around and I got such sudden fatigue. BY 5pm I'm ready for bed.

I feel bad complaining about this ms though. I ought to be grateful. This is nausea for all the right reasons, but man it sucks, too. I'm actually envious that OH gets to have a baby without all of this. I actually lost weight over Christmas.


----------



## feeble

yes i am always saying that to OH 'I cant believe i have to go through all this crap and you still get the same prize at the end!' he says i make up for it with hormones and he makes up for it with all the footrubs he give me, and the fact he is out of the kingsized bed for bascially the whole last trimester!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I had alittle bit of pink spotting this morning and it freaked me out. I really hope my little bean is okay!


----------



## WILSMUM

not to sound crude or anything but have you DTD recently? it could be that thats caused the pink spot. It is quite common to spot around the time AF is due as well in 1st Tri, so please try not to worry hun.


I lost weight in 1st tri with both my previous pregnancies basically due to lack of apetite!,, I have the same this time as well but also more nauseous than I def was with DD, can't really remember DS was 7 years ago! My DH brings me a cup of tea and 2 ginger biscuits up in the morning and that def helps!!

Got my MW appointment on Friday! Not sure if it'll make it seem more real or not but feels good to make it official iykwim!!! Apparently its a 40 min appointment!!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

No we haven't dtd since before Xmas. I have wiped a few times since then and it's gone away. It was only a very tiny amount and pinkish in color. I'm hoping I don't need to be worried.


----------



## katrinalorien

Probably nothing to be concerned about... 70% of healthy pregnancies have spotting (I read on the internet... so take it with a grain of salt). ^_^ I have been lucky so far with no spotting, but I think its nothing to be too concerned about. 

I guess I have been lucky that my nausea hasn't been too bad. I get my 8 week u/s next Tuesday... I really hope everything is ok. 

Good luck to those of you that have appointments soon... waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## feeble

I had spotting at 5 weeks with j... Everything was fine, just bean snuggling in a bit more x


----------



## 9babiesgone

First appt is over 2 weeks away. Bc the last doc I saw isn't taking pregnant patients anymore. Yikes . January 12 th


----------



## saitiffeh

My first appointment isn't until the 23rd... I'll be almost 9 weeks! WOW! And I won't get an US until at least 16 unless I go private. IF I do that I can't get it done in my town, I have to travel to the city about a 30 minute bus ride away. So we will see!

A few people know now and I've been getting some congratulatory messages on FB :S People and their loud mouths!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know how you feel. Yikes long waits.


----------



## lolpants

HappilyaMrs said:


> I had alittle bit of pink spotting this morning and it freaked me out. I really hope my little bean is okay!

sounds like implantation bleeding to me - I wouldn't worry hun - its gone/stopped now and that sthe main thing - continous red blood is when you worry :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thanks for making me feel better ladies! I just made my first 2 appointments. The first is the 12th and it's a nurses workup- wondering if my Hubby needs to come to that or not. The second is for the 19th and it's my first OB appointment. Ugh seems like the longest wait ever!!!


----------



## ladykara

I had some bleeding last week... All stopped now and it's very common, won't stop you worrying though..xx

Welcome to the new girls x

By third tri all of us will know every Disgusting detail of our body... Our sex life and mood swings....etc.. All the things we would never put up on FB... Its the only way we all know these things are normal... 

My MS is in the mornings and evenings... It's more in my throat type of sick feeling... Not been sick yet just feel awful. I found dry waffles and tonic water helped when I was pregnant with my daughter .... And I'm craving fruit and salad like I did with Paige.. X


----------



## gardenofedens

I have no cravings whatsoever...but I'm not a big eater to begin with so maybe that's why? I don't care for anything with a lot of flavor as it totally overwhelms my taste buds. I'm doing my best to eat healthy and get enough protein though.


----------



## lolpants

I haven't been sick - just felt sick for last couple of days - was only actually sick once on last pregnancy and that was around week 12 - 2 weeks after the MS had stopped between weeks 6-10 ... was a lot worse than 1st bout and very annoying as thought it had passed!

Im off to Ireland tomorrow for New Years - won't be back till 3rd so will be catching up with everyone then!

Hope you all have a fab NYE (as much as u can sober!!) :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Elucida

Hello!

I'm due August 7th! This is my second baby, first is now 2! Time has flown so much...


----------



## polaris

Still no symptoms here. I don't really feel pregnant but am trying to ignore negative thoughts!


----------



## Elucida

It's been weird this time around. I've had days when I have loads of symptoms and then other days none at all. The exhaustion seems a pretty constant theme, though!

Nausea this time has been different too. Last time I was feeling sick pretty constantly from 6-10 weeks and this time, since I clearned the norovirus a few weeks ago (HELLISH in early pregnancy!), I'm fine unless I forget to eat.


----------



## feeble

I think you get more used to the hormone, so you might not have symptoms second time round even though you did first x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

today I had a heap of bloods taken, should have the results by tomorrow night. Also had another scan and... WE SAW THE HEARTBEAT!! 107bpm. 

I'm stressing a little as today I have noticed a brownish discharge only when I wipe occasionally, my doctor says its fine as its old blood but I still don't like it.


----------



## katrinalorien

congrats on the heartbeat!!! Everything sounds great ^_^


----------



## spiceeb

went to the family planning clinic yesterday and they have booked me in for a scan on the 9th :happydance: however, i have developed a left sided pain in my tummy and back so will pop along to the doctors this morning. more than likely my 1st uti. i get loads of these while i'm pregnant.

so nice to see new members arriving still. :hugs:

happy to hear all u ladies r doing well x will update later


----------



## Jackie6834

Went for my first doctor`s appointment today, and got a scan! When I saw my baby, I got super emotional! The hubby even cried at the hospital. Baby is healthy, and has a heartbeat! This is surreal. =D I`m 6 weeks, 4 days now. =D :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Damita

awww :cloud9:


----------



## Lucky2BMummy

So nice to see everyone doing so well - looking forward to seeing all these scan pics! I still haven't decided when to get my scan.
Went and got some blood results back today and myprogesterone has jumped from 14.5 (last week) to 88!! i've never heard of it jumping that quickly! any ideas?


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww, I'm loving all of these scans! I can't wait for mine, but I probably have to wait until February :dohh:

Speaking of sickness, I thought I was getting it easy up until this morning when I woke up feeling awful!! It still goes away if I eat something, but instead of staying away for several hours, it comes back within half an hour :nope: I haven't vomitted yet though, thankfully... xx


----------



## ladykara

I'm off to Hyde park today to winter wonderland and I'm dreading it, hate trains and now I'll be on one with morning sickness...joy !!!


----------



## spiceeb

mini update looks like im getting scanned today lol doctor sent me into hospital cos he said he wants to see baby is not eptopic x i have no signs of eptopic but he said he wants it doing to be reassured and because i had a blighted ovum in the past he doesnt want me to worry about it happening again whichis funny cos i dont think its a blighted ovum lol


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on your scan Jackie!

Spiceb - that's great that your doc is being thorough - and it will be nice to see bubs!!


----------



## katrinalorien

polaris you feeling better yet? I still think everything will be fine for you!


----------



## gardenofedens

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Aww, I'm loving all of these scans! I can't wait for mine, but I probably have to wait until February :dohh:
> 
> Speaking of sickness, I thought I was getting it easy up until this morning when I woke up feeling awful!! It still goes away if I eat something, but instead of staying away for several hours, it comes back within half an hour :nope: I haven't vomitted yet though, thankfully... xx

I'm with you. I've felt relatively fine other than being positively exhausted up until this morning. I've been dizzy and nauseous all morning. I'm trying to eat but ugh...I feel awful! Just gotta remember anytime I get sick, I'm taking yuckies away from the baby so he can be healthy!


----------



## polaris

katrinalorien said:


> polaris you feeling better yet? I still think everything will be fine for you!

Thanks, I hope so! I do feel a bit queasy today, not too bad but definitely there. I'm taking it as a good sign!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Officially have not just nighttime nausea but all morning. I can't keep the food I ate down. Yikes. It hit me bad this morning


----------



## asibling4gi04

sick = sticky bean! congrats 9


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. As, just nauseous again just thinking of being nauseous. Lol


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I wish I was getting sick! I have the worst nausea sometimes where I eat something and then I instantly wish I hadnt. But I don't vomit.


----------



## asibling4gi04

well happily Im not getting nausea or vomiting and I am 2 days behind you so I would take the nausea and run! I have no symptoms to speak of and that worries me.. Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

All these scan pics are lovely! I'm so jealous!! I don't go in or my nurses workup till the 12th and my first doc appointment until the 19ths when I will be 8 weeks 3 days. Not sure I will be able to stand waiting until then! How are
all of you getting early scans?


----------



## DJ987

I was sick for the first time this morning! :sick: I was quite relieved but thats enough sick for me no more please! :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe having this much nausea is comforting but yet annoying bc my kids keep bringing me food that makes me want to vomit more. Lol

I hope you get symptoms soon as you are still super early so probably just not goin ot hit you for a bit. I have faith it is your sticky one.

Sorry you are feeling queasy happily


----------



## asibling4gi04

goin to try for an early scan as I have no symptoms.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe just be careful. They might not see much bc they usually don't till 6 or7 weeks. . And sometimes having an scan can be more nerve wracking that early. I do hope you get the confirmation you need. :hugs:


----------



## bunda

asibling4gi04 said:


> goin to try for an early scan as I have no symptoms.....

It's still early for symptoms (and also early for scans). I didn't get proper ms until I was 6 weeks. I had something like mild nausea at 5w4d. I don't think I had any symptoms at 5 weeks - not even sore boobs (still don't).

If it helps, pee on another hpt. You've not had AF, no bleeding, right? then congrats. You're _still pregnant._. 

Remember, some women (quite a few, they're not such a tiny minority) get no morning sickness AT ALL and still go on to have healthy little babies. I know you're probably getting ms-envy (I did) but I'm sure you'll get symptoms soon enough. Until then, pee on another stick.


----------



## feeble

Yay! I found the midwife! She's booking me in on Tuesday the 3rd! Which is very soon! 

I am excited to have blue notes again, how sad is that!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks bunda but I had a blighed ovum in June and with that I had no symptoms and any other pregnancy, harshly sick to the max instantly!! So this is reminding me of my blighted...I am not envious, just reminds me of last time reading every one having ms and nausea and me wondering why I didnt, And I find myself doing the same thing today! Its history repeating I just feel it!:cry:


----------



## Cracker

Having no symptoms is not reflective how successful a pregnancy is, I didn't have hardly any symptoms last time with my daughter and haven't this time, except tiredness...but absolutely no sickness or anything like that. 

So please stop panicking, it is all about how well your body comes with the hormones :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

May I join in? 

This is baby #4 and I'm due August 31st, a lovely belated birthday gift. :happydance: Looking forward to getting to know you all! :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome pinkorblue! :hi:

@ asibling, I understand your frustration and fear. I had the same a month before this bfp. I haven't had any symptoms with minus exhaustion. I was worried sick until I hit 6 weeks and was POWs every single day until recent. But now Im calming down. The further along you get the less you will worry. And I've learned worrying doesn
T help. if its gonna happen...it's just gonna happen and there isn't anything we can do to stop it unfortunately. :nope:

try not to worry. not having symptoms is more common than actually having them.

:hug:

Any who, today not many symptoms except dog tired and hunger!
I had to go to a class this am and I had to rush to bi to get tater tots and a drink I was alost late because of that, lol.

I then went to the bathroom 15 minutes later, started coughing and it made me start gagging, and I ended up puking the food I rushed to go get, and All I could think of was, man, what's a waste now I'm gonna be hungry again. Lol.


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry meant POAS not POW. couldn't edit post, on a stupid iPad!


----------



## saitiffeh

Asib I have no sickness or anything yet either! And I am only one day past you. Yet I still have this feeling I am pregnant without needing to test or anything. I just knjow that my baby is fine and growing well :) 

Don't worry hun... you are doing alright! Last time I didn't get MS until at least 6-7 weeks. And you might not get it at all! MS is supposedly your body flushing out the toxins in order to grow your baby... so maybe you won't get any at all, if your body feels like everything is okay in there :)

And even if something does happen, all you can do today is remember: "Today I am pregnant, and I love my baby". That saying really did help me through my initial worries.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Saitu i dont even have nausea. Do you?


----------



## asibling4gi04

saitiffeh said:


> Asib I have no sickness or anything yet either! And I am only one day past you. Yet I still have this feeling I am pregnant without needing to test or anything. I just knjow that my baby is fine and growing well :)
> 
> Don't worry hun... you are doing alright! Last time I didn't get MS until at least 6-7 weeks. And you might not get it at all! MS is supposedly your body flushing out the toxins in order to grow your baby... so maybe you won't get any at all, if your body feels like everything is okay in there :)
> 
> And even if something does happen, all you can do today is remember: "Today I am pregnant, and I love my baby". That saying really did help me through my initial worries.

your words leave me speechless hun. Thanks!:)


----------



## saitiffeh

asibling4gi04 said:


> Saitu i dont even have nausea. Do you?

I had a little for like, one morning and a couple of evenings. Otherwise nope!
It's still soooo early for us. We will get hit full force soon and then we will be wishing for the sickness to go away! lol!


----------



## hope79

Hope it's okay that I jump in ladies!! I also don't have any morning sickness....yet, I do get just a little nauseous in the morning, if I don't eat right away. But it's never bad enough to wear I actually throw up, and for that I am THANKFUL!!! Glad that I can eat and keep it down. I do notice though, when shopping for food, not much actually looks good. So, I just have to give it a few minutes, and see what my body's calling for, and then I'll buy it :)


----------



## spiceeb

didnt have scan yesterday, booked it for the 3rd instead :cry:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

No m/s to report here either. I'm just enjoying keeping food down while it lasts cause I know it's coming lol. I do get nauseous after I eat though but it doesn't last long.

:wave: LilDreamy! :)


----------



## DJ987

MS is really starting with me now, 2 days in a row I've been sick in the morning and yesterday I was sick a few times in the evening. I had it really bad last time so am grateful it isn't too bad yet!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

MY WORST FEAR CONFIRMED..

Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....

:cry:


----------



## bunda

general disinterest in food is how mine started. It then progressed to feeling not very enthusiastic around meal times and now I feel more nauseous every day. I also can't eat very much in one sitting anymore. I get full really quickly. 

This might be a shrinking stomach, because I've been off my food for a week or so.

I haven't thrown up yet and the nausea comes and goes. Yesterday I felt fine all morning, a bit queasy in the early afternoon and then fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I knew no nausea 

Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....

:cry:


----------



## bunda

asibling4gi04 said:


> MY WORST FEAR CONFIRMED..
> 
> Went to E.R. @ local hospital...My HCG is 185 and not only no baby, NO SAC??? So I have to go back Saturday for another HCG test to see if level rises or not. They diagnosed me with early pregnancy verses ectopic. Taking my ticker down,,I give up! I knew this was not right....
> 
> :cry:

oh no:hugs: I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I guess this must be one of those 'chromosomal abnormalities' that make no sense. :shrug:

What is going to happen next? Do you just have to wait?

Take the time to heal, hun. Remember this doesn't increase your chances of it happening again.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Not sure whats next. They want another HCG reading tomorrow but why?? whats the point?? at 5 weeks if it is only 185 its not going to increase..Where is the baby/sac? in my tubes?? They couldnt see it anywhere?!!:cry:


----------



## Per16

Please can I join ladies - I have a gorgous little girl who was 2 in Oct and we are causiously expecting no 2 after terrible bleeding, cramping and passing clots on xmas day :( we had HCG levels tested twice went up from 486 to 1146 (or something like that) the epu says that is a positive sign but have to go for a scan on the 10th to check if there is a heartbeat, she says the levels dont guarentee anything so will just have to wait and see EDD is the 30/08/2012!!!


----------



## spiceeb

so very sorry to hear some of u are having problems x not much to say but just wanted u all to know ur in my thoughts x

on a brighter note i won £1000 last night on foxybingo :)


----------



## saitiffeh

Awww Asib I'm so sorry to hear that :(
Let us know what happens... that is so weird :S


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Saiti yes it is weird. Possible ectopic but they do not see anything anywhere yet I have an HCG level of 185..not making sense.. not at all..I am calling it a non-viable pregnancy but how is it going to end and when will AF be back so I can begin to heal!?!?!? scared s**tless! :hugs::cry:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks Saiti yes it is weird. Possible ectopic but they do not see anything anywhere yet I have an HCG level of 185..not making sense.. not at all..I am calling it a non-viable pregnancy but how is it going to end and when will AF be back so I can begin to heal!?!?!? scared s**tless! :hugs::cry:

I'm so devastated for you. It sounds like a nightmare. I'm praying for a miracle for you but it doesn't sound good. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Per16 said:


> Please can I join ladies - I have a gorgous little girl who was 2 in Oct and we are causiously expecting no 2 after terrible bleeding, cramping and passing clots on xmas day :( we had HCG levels tested twice went up from 486 to 1146 (or something like that) the epu says that is a positive sign but have to go for a scan on the 10th to check if there is a heartbeat, she says the levels dont guarentee anything so will just have to wait and see EDD is the 30/08/2012!!!

Hi Per, welcome. That's great news that your levels are going up and the best of luck with your scan on the 10th. Must have been very frightening on Xmas day.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks polaris! And thanks for the honest opinion! I am being realistic as well! Hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

the hospital just called with my hcg results. 4308 :thumbup:

i found this table

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
non pregnant 55-200 ng/ml


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks polaris! And thanks for the honest opinion! I am being realistic as well! Hugs to you!:hugs:

looking at the table i posted there may still be a little hope for u hun x x :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe thanks spice and wow congrats your levels are slammin! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

woohoo hospital rang back and have brought my scan forward to tomorrow morning x:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay spice!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there,
Asib, I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you and your family.
Spice- congrats those numbers are beautiful
Sorta wishing unwound have more symptom other than just being exhausted. I get the occasional nausea but not bad. Maybe it will get worse next week. I wish you could get an hcg count at home. I have to wait alittle less that 2 weeks to have any answers! Ugh!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks happily..means a lot ..best wishes I am sure you are fine..:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Can you change my due date to the 14th of August - went for my follow up scan and bean is now measuring 7+4 so I am very happy.

Sorry for not replying to everyone. x x x


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow! There is a lot of activity here! 

Good to hear that you are feeling better polaris. I have my scan in about 4 days and am hopeful that everything is going well. I can't wait till we are all out of the scary first tri!! It will be so much better then, won't it?

Happily - I didn't get nausea till week 6... now its basically everyday, unless I am making this whole thing up

asibling - that sounds awful. I don't even know what to say, but I wanted to acknowledge you! My numbers started at probably 17 at the beginning of week 4, to 96 at the end of week 4, and had jumped to 7650 in 10 days more days. Hopefully that helps? Actually the first one I am not even sure about, because it just came back "indeterminate". That meant it was somewhere between 5 and 25. Good luck with your draws... the wait is killer.

hope - woot seven weeks!!! If I am right then we will be due on the same day! But I think that mine is a little too early, and that I will be due sometime after the 14th. But according to LMP it should be the 14th!

spice - best wishes on your scan tomorrow! I am a little envious, but not too much!!

And welcome to all the new ladies!!! ^_^


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks katrina <3 your positive inspirtation means a ton!:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Asibling~ * :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun, keeping you in my thoughts. :flower:

*Spice~* Awesome numbers and yay for a new scan date!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Good luck sibling, sorry to hear the news, I know it can be so stressful. But there is still hope! fingers crossed for you. :hug:

Congrats on your scan hope! :D will update your new due date soon. not on home computer right now, so I will fix it tomorrow morning. :)

hope you all are doing fine! I'm not having morning sickness but Im throwing up after a few meals. But that's prob because I'm eating too much! Lol.


----------



## LilDreamy

!!! And just realized I am 7 weeks tomorrow!! Great new years eve gift! :D


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies! 
Just dropping by to say hi from my holiday in Ireland

:hugs: asibling - everything crossed you are ok :hugs:

hello to all the new ladies

will catch up in the new year :) 6 wks on New year day :)

Lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Asibling- im so sorry ,hugs honey xx

Spice- cant wait to hear back from your scan xx

My morning sickness was pretty bad today at work, I'm sucking sweets all the time x


----------



## spiceeb

hi all , well had my scan and i am currently measuring 5 weeks :happydance: i knew i ovulated last though so i am not concerned at all. they saw a lovely sac and yolk. said everything looked exactly as it should and i have a repeat scan on the 10th x x :hugs:

i have changed my ticker lol it might change again x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Hey ladies can I join to please :happydance: I have no idea how far I am only that im due in august, my periods have been a little erratic of late so really need a scan, I'm between 6-8 weeks though 

I'm laura 24 in April been with my oh for 4 years were not married though, he works very hard and I'm lucky enough to be a stay at home mum with my daughter Bella who will be 1 in 3 weeks :cloud9: when my Lo's are in school I plan on doing a degree to become a childrens nurse

I have a history of mc I'm hoping this will be baby numnurseber 2 but this is my 5th pregnancy, hapy 9 months to us all xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Oh and I LOVE the name august fireflys :) beautiful


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Welcome April! Congrats on your pregnancy!
Spice- yay! A good scan! Congrats! What a good end of year present!! 
Hope everyone has a good new years! I'm ready to get 2012 going!!!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm ready for 2012 but I don't think I can manage to stay up til midnight... sooo tired!!


----------



## SpudsMama

saitiffeh said:


> I'm ready for 2012 but I don't think I can manage to stay up til midnight... sooo tired!!

Me neither :dohh:

Sorry if TMI but I vomitted this morning... Hello morning sickness! :roll:


----------



## katrinalorien

lol before I was pregnant I would have said WOOT morning sickness... but now I know its sort of a yay! and sort of a... sorry!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

I think I offivCially have morning sickness! it is horrible! It's connected with my heightened sense of smell! We bought chines and Mexican food today... I was craving both. Got home and only wanted to eat the Mexican food, and now my house smells of Chinese food that is making me want to hurl! & every time after I eat I either puke or come close to it. & for some odd reason our bathroom reeks to me. I come close to hurling every time I go in there and oh says it doesn't smell in there.

&&! My ohs scent makes me want to vomit to. :sick:

This is horrifying!


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't wait until my next scan. I need to know everything is ok. I've heard temping after bfp is unreliable but I didn't hear that until after my temp dropped drastically and I completely freaked out.So I've stopped temping but I'm still terrified things aren't going well...I had bits of nausea the past two days which I took as a good sign but now today it's gone as is the constant need to pee. I'm so worried! And my scan isn't until January 13th......


----------



## polaris

gardenofedens said:


> I can't wait until my next scan. I need to know everything is ok. I've heard temping after bfp is unreliable but I didn't hear that until after my temp dropped drastically and I completely freaked out.So I've stopped temping but I'm still terrified things aren't going well...I had bits of nausea the past two days which I took as a good sign but now today it's gone as is the constant need to pee. I'm so worried! And my scan isn't until January 13th......

:hugs:
Just in relation to symptoms coming and going, that is perfectly normal and will continue throughout. With my last pregnancy I had days where I felt completely normal followed by days that I was totally sick and miserable all day. So try not to read too much into one day without symptoms. I know it's so hard not to worry but if you're not getting any bleeding or severe pain the chances are that all is well. 

I felt a little bit queasy today and food is not looking appealing. I feel the opposite to my last pregnancy when I just wanted to eat constantly. This time I really have to force myself to eat. The constant need to pee has died down a lot over the last few days. But I did feel a bit more pregnant today so I'm hoping that all is well. I have to wait until 19th for my scan.

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Is anyone else suffering with headaches? I had the same with my daughter and topped off with sickness uch feeling very rough atm!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Happy new year to all you beautiful ladies.

I'm scared I won't be hanging around much longer! I have been bleeding since Thursday, it started as brownish spotting and has increased to heavier spotting and more dark red. I have had no cramping at all, we saw a beautiful heart beat on Thursday (after I started bleeding). My HCG on thurs:4000 sat: 5500 so it hasn't doubled but my doctor says don't give u yet as my levels did rise. I'm set for more bloods and another scan on Tuesday. So for now I am on total bed rest. 

I was meant to be driving 8hrs home today to go back to work on tues, looks like I am getting an extra weeks holiday.

Has anyone else gone through anything like this? I'm hoping it's something like a breakthrough bleed? I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so scared right now :-(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I think I'm right behind you ladies, waves of nausea are getting stronger, so m/s can't be too far off. 

Foxy~ Sorry to hear that, I hope your little bean is okay. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## silverlizard

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Is anyone else suffering with headaches? I had the same with my daughter and topped off with sickness uch feeling very rough atm!

I keep getting terrible headaches, spent the whole of yesterday feeling like someone was hammering a nail into the back of my head.


----------



## polaris

Foxycleopatra said:


> Happy new year to all you beautiful ladies.
> 
> I'm scared I won't be hanging around much longer! I have been bleeding since Thursday, it started as brownish spotting and has increased to heavier spotting and more dark red. I have had no cramping at all, we saw a beautiful heart beat on Thursday (after I started bleeding). My HCG on thurs:4000 sat: 5500 so it hasn't doubled but my doctor says don't give u yet as my levels did rise. I'm set for more bloods and another scan on Tuesday. So for now I am on total bed rest.
> 
> I was meant to be driving 8hrs home today to go back to work on tues, looks like I am getting an extra weeks holiday.
> 
> Has anyone else gone through anything like this? I'm hoping it's something like a breakthrough bleed? I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so scared right now :-(

:hugs: I really hope everything is OK. That sounds very stressful but it must be a good sign that you saw a heartbeat and that your levels are still rising. I haven't had any significant bleeding but I do know that a lot of ladies do bleed in first tri and go on to have healthy pregnancies. Will be thinking of you over the next few days and on Tuesday. Keep us updated.


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope beanie is ok in there Foxy! The fact that your HCG is still rising is definitely a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

eurgh! Feeling very rough this morning! Just stood up to turn the tv over for the kids and had to promptly sit down on the floor where I was before I fell down!!!!


----------



## KIALea

Hey Foxy, sorry you are having a rough time of it, but the hcg level rise is a good sign...and the heart beat!! Thinking off you and best of luck!!

xx


----------



## Cracker

Happy New Year everyone!

Things aren't great for me either, woke up in the middle of last night with sharp pains, just felt exactly like it did with DD and I had a big gush of bright red blood. Continued for another 15 mins and then it all subsided just some brown spotting this morning and a tender tummy :(

Scan on Thursday so keeping my fingers crossed and my feet up!!!


----------



## polaris

Cracker said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Things aren't great for me either, woke up in the middle of last night with sharp pains, just felt exactly like it did with DD and I had a big gush of bright red blood. Continued for another 15 mins and then it all subsided just some brown spotting this morning and a tender tummy :(
> 
> Scan on Thursday so keeping my fingers crossed and my feet up!!!

Sorry to hear that you have had some bleeding but thank goodness it has subsided now. Fingers crossed your little bean is doing fine.


----------



## katrinalorien

Happy New Year!

Hopefully everyone's bleeding will settle down. I know that bleeding is quite common in the first tri so try not to get to worried. 

Total bedrest eh? So what can you do when you have "total bedrest?" Do you really have to stay in bed all day?


----------



## LilDreamy

Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## spiceeb

happy new year everyone x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Total bedrest for me means I must stay in bed ( or on my sisters reclining chair) at all times. I am only aloud to get up to use the bathroom. 
It may sound like fun but it's boring! But I will do anything to protect this pregnancy. 

I want it to be Tuesday already so I can have my scan so I know!!!


----------



## ladykara

Foxy- hope it all goes well hon...hope Tuesday comes quickly for you.

Happy new year everyone

My morning sickness went yesterday and I am a little worried.. I never wanted to be sick so much..lol xx


----------



## polaris

My symptoms are gone again too, although they were so mild and short-lived that I could almost have been imagining them. I'm really thankful that I'm not suffering like I did with my last pregnancy but I hope it's not a bad sign.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ugh, I feel so awful today. Im exhausted, I even took a 2 hour nap this afternoon but I also have a sore neck, heartburn, and some very light random cramping. I also just feel like no matter what I do I cant get comfortable. anyways tomorrow is 6 weeks for me. Glad we have made it this far. Praying this week flys by so I can get to 7 weeks and my first appointment. 
Foxy and Cracker I am sorry that you guys are having some complications. I hope everything goes okay. Foxy- I think that the heartbeat is a good sign! 
Let us know how it goes!

Praying for all of you and your sticky beans.


----------



## LilDreamy

Gl foxy and cracker, thinking of you guys. 

Blah, I'm so exhausted. :(
I was sleeping so good since getting pregnant. Until last night. I didn't sleep a wink! And now little one is waking up so I can't sleep In. & heartburn like crazy. my faulton what I've been eating though. And I'm always hungry. Then I eat too much and get sick. :sick:

My first appointment is wednesday but my job is wanting me to reschedule it. :nope:


----------



## Cracker

The exhaustion is unbelievable!!

I had only a bit of brown spotting last night and today and a great long sleep - not too worried about brown as I guess it is expected after all that red!!!

Feel quite nauseous today and still tired so still fairly confident we are ok at the moment just want the scan to be sooner.

Sofa rest yesterday all day drove me mad so I feel your pain Foxy - sending you lots of positive thoughts


----------



## hope&faith09

Sickness sickness sickness for me. I really do not know how I am going to cope when OH goes baack to work tomorrow. Constant nauseusness and I have been sick 3 times today and I cant leave the house as I keep gagging and feel likeI am going to be sick so I rush to the loo.

With my last pregnancy I ended up in hospital when I was around 9 weeks pregnant due to continuous sickness - I spent the first 12 weeks in bed and that just isnt possible with having a LO already. I feel like such a bad mum.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Hope&faith I feel the same feel sick.all day its awful I just have no energy with my 1 year old at all :-/ x


----------



## katrinalorien

Foxy - Tomorrow is my scan as well!!

As far as symptoms go for me, I have been nausea when I am hungry... so its a very odd combination. I feel hungry but I really do NOT want to eat!

I am also worried that I am imagining everything though.


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> As far as symptoms go for me, I have been nausea when I am hungry... so its a very odd combination. I feel hungry but I really do NOT want to eat!
> 
> I am also worried that I am imagining everything though.

This is what I get too, so you are dfinitely not imagining it! It's a real symptom :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Brown spotting started yesterday, and still going on today. Still have the hunger, eat something and then feel really nauseous pattern. 

Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way, Foxy. 

LilDreamy~ Sorry your job wants to reschedule, I hope you don't have to. 

Big :hugs: for those who have severe symptoms.


----------



## spiceeb

just wanted to wish everyone with scans tomorrow the best of luck :)

i'm going to see midwife in the morning, very excited x


----------



## saitiffeh

This may sound crazy but I actually bought a test today lol. Last time I did a HPT was my faint positive, other then that I did a few OPK's (turned out dark, like purple almost). So I just wanted to see that really strong BFP! Well I got a blue dye test, was all they had. I bought a DUD though! No line in the control window! :dohh: Guess that's someone's way of telling me not to do such silly things!! The whole time I was out today though sooo reminded me of my first trimester in my last pregnancy. Planning my trip around where the closest bathrooms were and how quickly I could get through the checkout in order to go pee again! :haha:


----------



## katrinalorien

aww sorry it was a dud! I don't think you're crazy either... I kept taking tests until I got my "positive" blood test.


----------



## saitiffeh

I just hate feeling like I wasted money lol. Now I want another!! But I shall resist :)


----------



## ladykara

My sickness came back today... Thanks to Candy cane who put my mind at rest yesterday..

I also did another test, this time it was a tesco own brand... Line was not as dark as I was expecting... Another thing to worry about... Wish I didn't do it now lol

My doctors are still shut so tomorrow I'll be ringing. 

I'm also worried about I'm going to cope looking after Paige and my friends daughter on thurs as hubby is back at work. I'm surviving on left over Halloween boiled sweets... Lol x


----------



## WILSMUM

i'm couting the days till my 6 year old goes back to school! He's exhausting atm, weathers crap so we're stuck in the house and he's bored!!!! My 1 year old is a breeze to look after compared to him atm!!!!

Well I came my closest ever to being sick in pregnancy this morning, DH put a little cologne on DS and the smell nearly sent me over the edge! Had to send DS up to his bedroom to play!!!

And girls taking the HPTs don't worry about the faint lines, there comes a point where yr so pregnant they don't work anymore, iykwim!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

saitiffeh said:


> This may sound crazy but I actually bought a test today lol. Last time I did a HPT was my faint positive, other then that I did a few OPK's (turned out dark, like purple almost). So I just wanted to see that really strong BFP! Well I got a blue dye test, was all they had. I bought a DUD though! No line in the control window! :dohh: Guess that's someone's way of telling me not to do such silly things!! The whole time I was out today though sooo reminded me of my first trimester in my last pregnancy. Planning my trip around where the closest bathrooms were and how quickly I could get through the checkout in order to go pee again! :haha:

hehe, I used an IC a few days ago at 5w4d. I just had to make sure it was still true :haha: Sorry yours was a dud :(


----------



## saitiffeh

WILSMUM said:


> i'm couting the days till my 6 year old goes back to school! He's exhausting atm, weathers crap so we're stuck in the house and he's bored!!!! My 1 year old is a breeze to look after compared to him atm!!!!

I know what you mean... my 4 year old is home until next week. He is a handful when he's bored!


----------



## spiceeb

just wanted to re-wish everyone good luck for today, asm well i think ms is about to kick in, never really had it before but believe me i'm feeling delicate today, with water swomps in my mouth lol x


----------



## spiceeb

scrap that idea lol midwifes is tomorrow x:haha:


----------



## Cracker

I'm feeling sick as well today - so eating breadstick after breasdstick and drinking lots of juice (can't get enough at the moment!)

Lots of luck to everyone with their scans today, I rang the EPU again to see if I can come in before Thursday, but they are fully booked - so patiently waiting...


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:


----------



## lolpants

Happy New Year everyone!

I have 1st MW appt today - imagine scan will be mid Feb. Apart from tiredness and occasional (but rare) feelings of nausea here - very mild symptoms compared to last time?

asibling4gi04 :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## polaris

lolpants said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I have 1st MW appt today - imagine scan will be mid Feb. Apart from tiredness and occasional (but rare) feelings of nausea here - very mild symptoms compared to last time?

My symptoms are also much milder than last time so far. I'm hoping it's just because my body is coping better with the hormones? I'm sure I was feeling pretty nauseous by now last time round.

Asibling - I already replied on another thread but I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

your thoughts mean more than words can say! Thanks ladies!:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> your thoughts mean more than words can say! Thanks ladies!:hugs::cry::hugs:

when is ur next scan hun ? :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

well what a waste of time that was!!! got to Drs and went in to see MW - she asked why I was there - I replied 'im pregnant' -(d'uh!) and then she went on to say that I have to have a dating scan and 1st MW appt at hospital- its all changed in less than 2 yrs!! I rung the no to book scan and appt and they said I have to be 7 weeks 1st!? :grr: RANT OVER

Polaris - I was wondering if that might have something to do with it... any other Ladies pregnant for 2nd (or more) time and feeling the same?? No symptoms compared to 1st time?

Lol xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I'm pregnant for the second time my daughter is 1 in 2 weeks and I wish my symptoms were milder :( they are SOOOOOOO much worse this tome round I feel sick from the minute u get up until im in bed, you know just before your sick you get that extra 'wetness' in your mouth, well I have that all day to this is nothing like my last pregnancy


----------



## lolpants

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> I'm pregnant for the second time my daughter is 1 in 2 weeks and I wish my symptoms were milder :( they are SOOOOOOO much worse this tome round I feel sick from the minute u get up until im in bed, you know just before your sick you get that extra 'wetness' in your mouth, well I have that all day to this is nothing like my last pregnancy

:( oh no :( that sounds horrible - I guess every pregnancy really is different - I've only just passed 6 weeks too, so still have it to come maybe? (obv hope not) .. its the lack of sore boobs that I have noticed the most

Hope the sickness passes asap laura_bella :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

IDK SPICE,,my guess is soon since they are monitoring my HCG CLOSELY..waiting for my results to come in as I type..I am gutted. :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Spice I am not so sure.waiting for HCG results and taking it from there I guess!??:nope::shrug::cry:


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry asib... :hugs: to you

afm, I spent most of the weekend in bed. Haven't vomited at all yet but have been nauseous more often than not. I'm also starving but nothing sounds appealing so I have to force myself to eat something. Last week I was starving and couldn't get enough in my system so that's different. My bbs are super sensitive and massively huge. I'm living in a sports bra now but will need to get a larger size soon!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hi ladies! Good luck on scans today. I am soo nauseous today. I only finishe half of my yogurt before I had to stop. I guess it's better than nothing. Still super exhausted everyday.


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> Spice I am not so sure.waiting for HCG results and taking it from there I guess!??:nope::shrug::cry:

please dont give up hope, dont know if u have ever heard of this website 

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/ 

it really is worth checking out, it gave me massive hope when i had my blighted ovum. pllease let us know ur results hun x

also this is a hcg calculater, if u enter ur details it will tell u if your hcg is going at a 'normal rate'

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## asibling4gi04

spice thanks so much..the board is down right now due to spam though..:cry::shrug::nope:


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm so very sorry for your news asibling :nope: Hoping and praying for a good out come for you. :hug:

So for me, I've been having HORRIBLE cramping and back ache :nope: The cramping is worse than AF cramps so I'm very scared, and also Very bad cramping near my ovaries/kidney on the left side. So I'm thinking the worst at the moment.

my symptoms today is Horrible MS. No vomiting, but if I thout about it hard enough. Culd spew. my sense of smell is horrible. I think it's making ms worse. just wish I could wear some nose plugs. Weeing alot, headaches, and I have this weird thing to where I feel SO full to where I can feel my food building up in my throat, but yet I'm having hunger pains.... Wtheck?

Hope you all are doing ok and hope for those who are having issues that all will be fine!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning Ladies, Happy New Year!
I'm 6 weeks tomorrow.. I phoned the nurse at the OBGYN this morning... I've had light brown spotting for 3-4 days now... no heavy /sharp cramps, but mild ones... I'm doing a pretty good job of not panicking and acknowledging that it's normal, but I don't want to underestimate it either... Nurse said probably nothing, call back if the spotting gets heavier or red... and ordered a few blood tests for first thing in the morning... It was nice to have such a responsive triage nurse answer the phone... feeling good about my choice of doctor's office if nothing else... FX'd for tomorrow, but living in today! 
Also I have NO pregnancy symptoms yet... not sore boobs, no MS... other then no period and positive blood test... I may be starting to believe some of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" stories!


----------



## gardenofedens

spiceeb said:


> also this is a hcg calculater, if u enter ur details it will tell u if your hcg is going at a 'normal rate'
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

Hi Spice - Thanks for posting this. It was interesting to see. My levels are way higher than their "max" though - hopefully that's okay! It shows a max at 15dpo of 147, mine was 701. And at 18dpo of 758 and I was at 3433.

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## WILSMUM

gardenofedens said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> also this is a hcg calculater, if u enter ur details it will tell u if your hcg is going at a 'normal rate'
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator
> 
> Hi Spice - Thanks for posting this. It was interesting to see. My levels are way higher than their "max" though - hopefully that's okay! It shows a max at 15dpo of 147, mine was 701. And at 18dpo of 758 and I was at 3433.
> 
> Hope everything is okay!Click to expand...

Mayb yr growing 2 in there hun!!!


With my first I had some nausea but after 12 weeks, heightened sense of smell and an aversion to tomatoes!!! With my 2nd I had no nausea but again heightened sense of smell and an aversion to vanilla and very sensitive and tender nipples!!! This time I've been having some nausea mainly first thing in the morning and very sore and tender nipples!! No food aversions as yet tho!


----------



## gardenofedens

I wouldn't mind that in the slightest! :) hehe. But our first scan only showed one...


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - I have eaten every 1 1/2 hours today and I havent been sick! I felt awful about an hour ago but that seems to have passed now. Early bed for me tonight I am shattered. 

hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Candy Cane

I've not had such a great day today, I had all the usual symptoms today but on my way home I felt some stronger than usual cramps. It was like a constant dull cramp for about an hour but its gone now. 

Got home and realised I have started bleeding a bit, not loads, only enough for a pantyliner but its dark red, not brown :nope:

If this is the worst outcome then its my fourth loss in ten months, I just can't do this anymore. I am hoping its just bleeding and nothing worse. I am going to head to the EPU tomorrow and ask to be scanned again. I had the last scan at 5+6 and saw a heartbeat via transabdo so all was okay then. 

Anyone else had anything like this? I don't get it as still have sore boobs and felt really nauseous this morning :cry:


----------



## polaris

Candy Cane said:


> I've not had such a great day today, I had all the usual symptoms today but on my way home I felt some stronger than usual cramps. It was like a constant dull cramp for about an hour but its gone now.
> 
> Got home and realised I have started bleeding a bit, not loads, only enough for a pantyliner but its dark red, not brown :nope:
> 
> If this is the worst outcome then its my fourth loss in ten months, I just can't do this anymore. I am hoping its just bleeding and nothing worse. I am going to head to the EPU tomorrow and ask to be scanned again. I had the last scan at 5+6 and saw a heartbeat via transabdo so all was okay then.
> 
> Anyone else had anything like this? I don't get it as still have sore boobs and felt really nauseous this morning :cry:

:hugs: I really hope the scan shows that little bean is still doing well. I can't imagine the agony of experiencing so many losses and I really really hope and pray that this is your sticky bean.


----------



## katrinalorien

Just got back from scan, and I measured 7w5d! (will update ticker shortly). Heard the heartbeat, was 163bpm. Ultrasound tech was very very nice.


----------



## AC1987

I'm due aug 19th :) cannot believe I'm 7 weeks already!!


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> spice thanks so much..the board is down right now due to spam though..:cry::shrug::nope:

please read through this,i am not trying to build ur hopes up. i just want to give u a little faith :hugs:

https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Candy cane I hope that you and your bubba will be fine. 

I have been bleeding for a week now, it's gone from brown sorting to red blood with small clots. It's not as heavy as a normal period but it's more then just spotting now! Thankfully I have had no cramping.

We had another scan yesterday to see if the pregnancy was still viable. I have a fighter growing inside me cause there it was a beautiful strong heart beat  the doctors can't find any bleeding around the baby or my uterus so it seems I am one of the lucky ladies to suffer in diagnosed bleeding. 

So I'm off bed rest I just have to take it easy for the next few months and have scans every 2 weeks till the bleeding stops. But I am feeling alot more confident now!!


----------



## lolpants

aww Candy - I really hope this is a sticky bean for u :dust:

foxy - sounds like u have a lil fighter indeed - must of been such a relief :hugs:

congrats to all the ladies who have had scans recently :happydance: ... gonna be a while till I get mine :grr: damn NHS!! I hate 1st Tri - its just a horrible nasty anxious time

AFM - I dunno if its just the tiredness after travelling back from Ireland at 5am this morning, but I felt really sick in work tonight - still feel extremely nauseous now -- trying to see it as a positive though - at least I feel a bit pregnant now! 

Lol xx


----------



## Cracker

Candy Cane said:


> I've not had such a great day today, I had all the usual symptoms today but on my way home I felt some stronger than usual cramps. It was like a constant dull cramp for about an hour but its gone now.
> 
> Got home and realised I have started bleeding a bit, not loads, only enough for a pantyliner but its dark red, not brown :nope:
> 
> If this is the worst outcome then its my fourth loss in ten months, I just can't do this anymore. I am hoping its just bleeding and nothing worse. I am going to head to the EPU tomorrow and ask to be scanned again. I had the last scan at 5+6 and saw a heartbeat via transabdo so all was okay then.
> 
> Anyone else had anything like this? I don't get it as still have sore boobs and felt really nauseous this morning :cry:

Candy I am so sorry you have had this day. I had a big bleed at the weeked, bright red blood and really bad pain for 30 mins, all stopped now and just a bit of brown. I really would have thought you would have had more blood if you have miscarried - how is the bleeding today?

I would push for another scan and I really hope it is good news. I have my scan tomorrow so am keeping everything crossed


----------



## asibling4gi04

CANDY CANE I HOPE ITS NORM BLEEDING SWEETIE..I KNOW HOW SCAREY THIS JOURNEY CAN BE!

SPICE, YOU ARE SO SWEET, THANKS HUN!

UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs::nope::cry::shrug:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> CANDY CANE I HOPE ITS NORM BLEEDING SWEETIE..I KNOW HOW SCAREY THIS JOURNEY CAN BE!
> 
> SPICE, YOU ARE SO SWEET, THANKS HUN!
> 
> UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs::nope::cry::shrug:

I'm sorry you are still in limbo. I'm still holding out hope for a miracle for you. Could you possibly have ovulated later than you thought? I've never had an ectopic pregnancy but I thought that you would have abdominal pain with an ectopic pregnancy? I really hope it's not and that your scan on the 9th shows a sac in the right place.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Polaris..Yes I may have ovulated later so maybe preseed helped the spermie live long enough to do the trick?? Would a later ovulation mater with all of this?? Thought they go on your last AF?? IDK...I am supposed to be 6 weeks and still nothing going on really. I am not experiencing any REAL symptons.. IDK!?!? NO abdominal pains though! Thats the one thing that is keeping me holding hopes hands. Thanks for your care, help and concern. :hugs::cry::shrug::nope::hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

Can they get you in for an ultrasound to help date it?

Honestly the worst thing you can do is to worry. If the doctors aren't too worried, I'd hold on to that. Demand an ultrasound, but hold on to the fact that the doctors say things seem normal. 

Every pregnancy is different. I am 6+1 today, still no MS, very little change to notice, but I am just considering myself as one of the lucky few who don't have to go through as much MS as others. Hold in there and think positive thoughts. The worst thing you can do is to stress and freak out... your baby needs you to be strong! So call your doctor and demand an ultrasound right now!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

my ultrasound is on jan 9


----------



## ladykara

Candy cane- when I was about 5/6 weeks pregnant with Paige I had major cramping, I bled so much I had to sit in the bath... The amount of pain and bleeding I had I knew there was no way I was going to keep that pregnancy..... Well I was wrong because she is here running around me now.I know it can also bring heart ache but sometimes like me can carry on to full term. Xx

Asibling- really hope your results come back fine... Xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Fingers crossed asib!

if the doctors suspected an MC or an ectopic they would give you an ultrasound no questions asked. at least from my experience.
my first MC I didn't feel anything, just very bad bleeding and passed the little one.
Today I went to the ER for food poisoning and just mentioned horrible cramping and told them about my MC two months ago. So the scanned me, and I heard little ones Heart beat. :cloud9:

They said that I was just far along in the pregnancy for them to see or hear anything a day or two earlier and they wouldn't have seen anything. Zoo A day or two can make a BIG Difference.
And I'm 7 weeks 4 days.


----------



## asibling4gi04

LIL DREAMY, I had a 5 week scan and a 5 week 3 day scan no sac.. so they are waiting until Jan 9 to see if anything..So Its not looking good!

Congrats on the little beanie heart beat etc..yay! :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies!
I could use some advice on this. I woke up last night to a sharp pain on the right right, went straight to the bathroom to see if there was any blood but there wasn't. And then tmi I try to have a bm but I was severly constipated and wasn't getting much out. But once I was done, I got up and went back to bed and everything was fine. The pain and cramping were gone. Not sure if this was just related to the constipation or if everything is okay in there.

Sorry for the tmi post, it just really freaked me out.


----------



## asibling4gi04

happily, both constipation and cramping is perfectly normal in pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> LIL DREAMY, I had a 5 week scan and a 5 week 3 day scan no sac.. so they are waiting until Jan 9 to see if anything..So Its not looking good!
> 
> Congrats on the little beanie heart beat etc..yay! :happydance:

But if you ovulated a week later than normal then you would have been only four weeks and four weeks 3 days, which would have been too early to see anything. So fingers crossed your little bean will show up on January 9th. 

Happily - I would say the constipation could well be connected to the pains.


----------



## LilDreamy

So when you did the scan did they check ur tubes? To make sure it wasn't ectopic?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thanks ladies! I was alittle embarrassed to ask.


----------



## ladykara

Sounds very much like constipation honey x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Asibling~* Keeping you my prayers! :hugs: I hope the next few days fly by so you can get your scan. 

*LilDreamy~* Awww, glad you got to hear your little ones heartbeat. :D

*Happily~* Ouch. :( Hope the constipation eases up for you soon.

:happydance: for those who've had their scans already! 13 days to go for mine... :coffee:


----------



## Candy Cane

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, its so reassuring we can be there for each other.

Well I had a wasted journey to the EPU, sat there for an hour, got seen by the Nurse, then the Doctor who told me they couldn't do anything as they didn't have any sonographers available due to the recent bank holidays. I made the mistake of telling them I had an early scan on 23.12.11 and she then said oh well at least we know its interuterine and not ectopic - wish I had kept quiet and seen whether they would have scanned me then! 

Bleeding stopped as soon as it started really, I've had nothing since and am back to a creamish CM now. I still have sore boobs and feel queasy, plus they did a HPT on me earlier today and that still came back positive straight away so I am hoping it was just a little bleed and nothing more sinister.

Looking at my dates and the fact I have 26 day cycles, I noted that if I weren't PG, I would have been due on today so it may be what they call 'breakthrough bleeding' where the hormones that trigger monthly bleeding are still lurking around and have triggered a bit. My sister had that with her first child. 

I am due to go back for a scan on Friday morning. So a wasted day off work, which I had to take as holiday as I won't tell them whats going on (it affects my chances for promotion, my choice I know).


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Candy~* Glad the bleeding stopped! :) Good luck with your scan on Friday and with your promotion, fx you get it. :flower:


----------



## polaris

LilDreamy said:


> Fingers crossed asib!
> 
> if the doctors suspected an MC or an ectopic they would give you an ultrasound no questions asked. at least from my experience.
> my first MC I didn't feel anything, just very bad bleeding and passed the little one.
> Today I went to the ER for food poisoning and just mentioned horrible cramping and told them about my MC two months ago. So the scanned me, and I heard little ones Heart beat. :cloud9:
> 
> They said that I was just far along in the pregnancy for them to see or hear anything a day or two earlier and they wouldn't have seen anything. Zoo A day or two can make a BIG Difference.
> And I'm 7 weeks 4 days.

Yay, that's great that you got an early scan and got to hear the heartbeat! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

I agree with Polaris - there's still hope asib if you ovulated late!


----------



## lolpants

Happily - I had that SOOO bad last time - seem to be experiencing the opposite this time!! (sorry if thats TMI :haha:)

Candy - sounds like you are still pregnant too me :hugs:

Congrats Lildreamy :thumbup:

asibling - Im sure I speak for everyone when I say we're all hoping and praying for u hunny

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Wow I don't get a scan until at LEAST 18 weeks. I am so annoyed! Ontario really sucks!!! 
And I don't get bloodwork til like, 11, as part of routine prenatal screening tests. Incredible! Wow, people from the States often wish they had free health care too... and yeah it's nice to only have to pay for it through taxes and not thousands, but the quality of care we get.... disappointing.

What is healthcare like in the UK? Paid by Gov't or through your insurance/out of pocket?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thanks ladies! I feel alittle better this afternoon. I'm so glad I have you guys to talk to because I haven't told any of my friends that I'm pregnant yet. I really have been adamant on waiting till I see the doctor which isn't until the 19th. I have told my mom and sister and that's good but 1. My mon was unable to have kids so she and my dad adopted my sister and I and she even admits she doesnt understand what its like. She's a good support but its always nice to have someone who has experienced it firsthand. With that said she is super knowledgable and sensitive towards me and a total superstar mom 2. My sister has and almost 1 year old and we are close but she didn't tell us all until she was almost 5 months and it kinda seems like she won't be completely convinced that I'm pregnant until she sees the scan. She still gives me advice and answers my questions but it would be nice if she was more caring and checked in on me( not her personality). I know my friends will be super excited and supportive but like I said I would really like to get to my appointment first. Thankful for my Dh who is caring and loving and puts up with the horrible mood swings. Haha

Asib- we are all behind you and I've been praying for a sticky bean for you every night!

Candy- positive test is always a good sign and I'm hoping your right that it's just some break through bleeding. That would be my guess to!

Lildreamy- yay!

Have a good day ladies:dust:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Morning Ladies, Happy New Year!
> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow.. I phoned the nurse at the OBGYN this morning... I've had light brown spotting for 3-4 days now... no heavy /sharp cramps, but mild ones... I'm doing a pretty good job of not panicking and acknowledging that it's normal, but I don't want to underestimate it either... Nurse said probably nothing, call back if the spotting gets heavier or red... and ordered a few blood tests for first thing in the morning... It was nice to have such a responsive triage nurse answer the phone... feeling good about my choice of doctor's office if nothing else... FX'd for tomorrow, but living in today!
> Also I have NO pregnancy symptoms yet... not sore boobs, no MS... other then no period and positive blood test... I may be starting to believe some of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" stories!

I went for bloodwork this morning.... HGC is good, and I'm positive blood type, not negative... didn't really understand what the nurse was saying about it other than positive is good.
They moved my first U/S up to next Tuesday just to check instead of the 20th... Still spotting a bit... And morning sickness kicked in about 10 mins ago! Feeling preggers now for sure!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Lildreamy- did you get a scan pic! We would love to see your sticky bean!


----------



## lolpants

saitiffeh said:


> What is healthcare like in the UK? Paid by Gov't or through your insurance/out of pocket?

NHS - is free but slow - private healthcare - expensive but quicker/more efficent ... I know we do well getting free healthcare, but it depresses me when I see other people getting scans so much earlier - I just hate waiting - don't think I could wait as long as you have too!! 

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

lolpants said:


> NHS - is free but slow - private healthcare - expensive but quicker/more efficent ... I know we do well getting free healthcare, but it depresses me when I see other people getting scans so much earlier - I just hate waiting - don't think I could wait as long as you have too!!

Yeah... 18 weeks!!! That's a whole, like, 3 months!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## lolpants

Any UK members watch One Born Every Minute? :cry: OMG my hormones couldn't take it!!
Thats gonna be all of us in 8 mths time :cry:
Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Ugh....any other ladies really feeling bloated? I am sooo bloated and just feel fat and blahhhhh!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Saitiffeh- I'm so glad you said that! I am sooooo bloated! My leggings were tight today! My LEGGINGS! Ah!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Don't worry I've been feeling bloated to buggery for at least the last week! 

I wonder if I'll pop earlier this time as this is my second baby (granted the last time I was pregnant was 10 years ago!)

So I have been bleeding for a week straight now with no end in sight! My doctor thinks I have a Subchorionic bleed so bubs is fine, it's just nerve racking for me.

I'm in Australia and here you can go through the public clinic which is free or go private OB and pay $3000+ in out of pocket fees.


----------



## LilDreamy

HappilyaMrs said:


> Lildreamy- did you get a scan pic! We would love to see your sticky bean!

No, they didn't give me the pic. :nope:
I'm guessing it's because it was the ER and they only had the mobile scan, so wasn't connected to the printer.

oh wells! Still happy to hear little one. :D

Went to my first prenatal appointment today. Everything went fine!
They weighed me, and it seems I've already gained two pounds! Yikes! And thats even after food poisoning and throwing up and not eating for two days! This is gonna be like my last pregnancy where I gained sooo much. lol.

Fingers crossed for all of you ladies having difficulties! :flower:

They told me my blood results all was good, Didn't get HCG levels though. 
BUT my dating scan will be on the 30th of Jan! since we aren't positive on my due date they suspect I'll be between 9+1 to 11+1. I'm gonna guess I'll be 10+4. So let's see if I'm right. :D

hope all is feeling well!

This A.M. The smell of toast made me hurl. :/
Blahh can't tell if it's MS or my sickness. 

well h&h9 months all!


----------



## Cracker

Morning ladies! A great day for me, had our scan and baby was all present and correct and measured spot on 8w and we could see the heartbeat. So after the first bit of red spotting at the beginning and then the heavy bleed on NYD it is all okay :happydance:

Hope you are all good!


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah that sounds awesome. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Happily, your prayers mean a lot..I am not one who gets granted good luck or miracles often so I lost faith but I am glad to know others are keeping it for me..I hope all is well with you and all the ladies out here..big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

Foxy - That must be so unnerving! But glad the doctors say everything is fine!!!

LilDreamy - I gained a lot of weight last time too and am so afraid of it happening again! I feel like I already have, I'm so bloated that my tummy looks round. AHHH!!!

And Asib keep us updated and let us know how things go... I myself am not the praying type but I will cross all my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## ladykara

Yay to all the girls who had their scans.

Candy Cane- bleeding is scary... But I'm sure you are totally fine, to be honest if I didn't bleed I would end up worrying also.. As I have always bled with all my pregnancies ..x

My sickness came back strong this morning.. And was actually sick.. !! But I felt so much better after.


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats on the great scan news!

Saiti, I am not big on prayer either.so my fxd crossed too! Thanks so much!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

We have the NHS in the UK, its paid for out of the taxes the Govenment take off our salaries and I've found the level of care you get varies greatly depending on the part of the country you live in! But unless we pay we only get scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks.


I can't remember who it was that said about being rhesus positive but if your rhesus negative you have to have extra jabs at certain points thru yr pregnancy and also have to go straight to ER if you bleed as there is a risk the baby could suffer from haemolytic disease if your left untreated!!


I'm another bloated one here and am currently living in leggings as I can't get my jeans on anymore!!! I've not put on any weight so am hoping once I get out of 1st Tri the bloating will die down and I won't have to buy maternity clothes just yet! I didn't show till after 6 months in my previous 2 pregnancies!


----------



## lolpants

Bloated and nauseous here! :( I didn't show till last few weeks last time as I am big anyways - a size 22 (uk) I never got a 'D' belly stayed a upside down 'B' all the way through :(

Fab news Cracker!! ... we seem to be having lots of good news stories here and bleeding not meaning miscarriage - hoping this is a sign for u Asib!! :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Saitiffeh~* Really? DH and I used to talk about that all the time, my question would be how long would it take to be seen by someone though. It's good to know what it's really like... Really bloated? Yes, especially after drinking liquids, thirst is not friend. Interesting combo this pregnancy, bloated after drinks and nausea after meals. :dohh: 

*Happily~* Glad you're feeling a little better! :)

*EAandBA~* Yay for your bloodwork and ultrasound appointment.

*LilDreamy~ *That's too bad you didn't get a pic this time, but woohoo for the one coming at the end of the month. 

*Cracker~* Excellent news!!! 

*Asibling~* :hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

Pinkorblue11 said:


> *Saitiffeh~* Really? DH and I used to talk about that all the time, my question would be how long would it take to be seen by someone though. It's good to know what it's really like... Really bloated? Yes, especially after drinking liquids, thirst is not friend. Interesting combo this pregnancy, bloated after drinks and nausea after meals. :dohh:

Yeah, we pay for health care through taxes, which is not too bad, but the quality is crap. I mean I wouldn't want to trade the way things are, I couldn't afford the hospital bills haha. But... I wish we had a higher standard of care! If I had to go to the emerg right now I'd be waiting at least 8 hours just to see the nurse!!


----------



## Cracker

The bloating is terrible isn't it! My jeans are too uncomfortable now as well, actually dug out my old maternity clothes today but hoping I won't show that quickly and the bloat will disappear.

Wow that is amazing you didn't show until 6 months wilsmum, I am quite slight so didn't show that much for a while, was quite pleased when I did eventually have a bump to show off!!


Oooooh just noticed I'm now a raspberry!!!


----------



## ladykara

Cracker - congrats on the raspberry ... Great when you see the ticker move up x


----------



## LilDreamy

Feeling Soo sick! This is horrible. I think food poison has made my MS kick in. :nope:
I don't want to see food, smell food, or even talk or think about it.

I have to force myself to eat. and even then am lucky to keep it down. blahh! Worst feeling ever. :cry:

If you don't have MS never ever wish for it!!

GL all.


----------



## saitiffeh

Today I am craving something but I've NO idea what!!! I just know I want something really greasy and terrible for me. Why can't I crave salads and fruits???


----------



## katrinalorien

I have been lucky... no cravings so far!!


----------



## spiceeb

didnt want to read and run but i feeling very poorly today, just wanted to say love to all mummys and beanies x x


----------



## AC1987

:( I don't know whats wrong with me, but I keep having negative thoughts. Like how do I know for sure that the baby is alive??


----------



## lolpants

AC1987 said:


> :( I don't know whats wrong with me, but I keep having negative thoughts. Like how do I know for sure that the baby is alive??

oh hun - that's completely normal :hugs: I was convinced last pregnancy was ectopic - took the scan for me to believe it was really happening 

Lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Ac1- I keep thinking the same thing, it must be normal because so many others feel the same, my husband keeps telling me to stop worrying x


I'm actually craving fruit and salad like I did with my daughter, but greasy food with my son. I still don't think this is another girl though.

Hubby brought home some raspberry sorbet from baskins and robins last night...if I didn't feel so sick he may have got lucky...lol


----------



## silverlizard

AC1987 said:


> :( I don't know whats wrong with me, but I keep having negative thoughts. Like how do I know for sure that the baby is alive??

completely sympathise... I'm doing the exact same thing. Just keep thinking about how something could have already gone horribly wrong and I might not even know. :( *hugs*


----------



## polaris

silverlizard said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> :( I don't know whats wrong with me, but I keep having negative thoughts. Like how do I know for sure that the baby is alive??
> 
> completely sympathise... I'm doing the exact same thing. Just keep thinking about how something could have already gone horribly wrong and I might not even know. :( *hugs*Click to expand...

I'm like this too. Especially as I have very minimal symptoms compared to last pregnancy. I keep thinking I will go for my scan in two weeks and there will be just an empty sac.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Hope all ladies and bumps are well I had my first appointment Wednesday I've been a diabetic for 22 years so will my consultant and midwife EVERY WEEK 

I have a scan next Wednesday I cannot wait to find out how far I am and if everything's.okay


----------



## LilDreamy

My 14 month old was very sick last night. afraid she may have caught the bug from me. Guessing it wasn't food poisoning after all??

She threw up fish sticks and milk last night and had the worst smelling poop ever!
It smelled sooo horrifying! The worst smell 
I've ever smelled in my life. I had to clean it and it nearly took me an hour with me throwing up almost every 10 minutes of the only food I was able to hold down for the day which was popcorn. Horrible night. Hoping little one feels better soon. :nope:

Hope you're all doing well. :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Well after my little scare of bleeding a couple of days ago, I had my second scan today and am pleased to say all is well. Baby has grown considerably since the 23rd and we had a heartbeat clear as day. The sonographer has moved me forward by three days too, so even better! 

Sonographer said my bleed was implantation bleeding - on the first scan at 5+6 they could see some bleeding in the uterus and said it was IB which hadn't come out. On this scan it was gone and they said thats what my bleed was. I was surprised that I got IB so late, but they said IB is normal anything up to ten weeks. 

Happy days, I am so pleased! I also just got what will be my third scan through for 8th February. 

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes and messages of support, most appreciated.


----------



## hope&faith09

I am on top of my m/s at the moment - I am on anti sickness medication and find eating every hour and a half seems to keep it at bay ... at least it has for a couple of days. I feel so shattered though I am really struggling to keep up with my little girl I just want to lie on the sofa all day! 

Hope everyone is ok today. x x x


----------



## spiceeb

speaking of eating, i'm going to do some cheese and beans on toast x x :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ladykara

Candy cane- fantastic news honey xx

Lildreamy- what is your daughters date of birth, Paige was born 8th oct 2010, she was suppose to be a September star 2010 but was very late and we ended up being a October bumpkin. I was pregnant with spiceeb. X

Hope &faith- I was struggling yesterday when I was looking after two toddlers... Nightmare. X

Spiceeb- I feel ok today, I reckon I could eat a full cooked English... Just need hubby to cook it x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!


----------



## LilDreamy

ladykara said:


> Candy cane- fantastic news honey xx
> 
> Lildreamy- what is your daughters date of birth, Paige was born 8th oct 2010, she was suppose to be a September star 2010 but was very late and we ended up being a October bumpkin. I was pregnant with spiceeb. X
> 
> Hope &faith- I was struggling yesterday when I was looking after two toddlers... Nightmare. X
> 
> Spiceeb- I feel ok today, I reckon I could eat a full cooked English... Just need hubby to cook it x

AWESOME! :D
Alexa was Due October 8th but she came 30 minutes early at 11:30 P.M on the 7th of October. Wow, that's really cool little ones are just abut the exact same age and we're both due for little ones again. :D


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow Ladykara I just realized I never added you to the first page? went to see when your due date was and didn't see you on there. Don't know how I missed you!
sorry!

when is your due date again so I can add you???

thank you and sorry again!!


----------



## LilDreamy

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!

IDK I've heard it takes 48 to 72 hours for HCGs to double. it's almost there! try and stay positive. it's looking good to me. :hug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWE LIL DREAMY, YOU ARE SWEET..THANKS..I just have a 'feeling" :cry:


----------



## ladykara

Lildreamy- omg so close in age !! Only 12 hours between them. Well by my dates I'm due 13th August, my doctor dated me 11th August but don't think she is right and until I have a scan I won't really know, predicting boy. X

Asibling- I don't have a clue about levels but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for Tuesday.you are doing so well waiting, I think I would would caved in and gone for a private scan by now.x

Saw doctors today apparently everyone is pregnant it seems and she can tell it's my third, other girls gone is straight after peeing on the sick and I came in almost 9 weeks gone..lol she gave me a smear test... I hate them !!! X


----------



## asibling4gi04

LADYKARA THANKS! I have had 2 scans thus far and it showed nothing. I also dont feel any thing in there..I usually feel bloat and pressure. So to pay for a private scan just to see nothing, would break my heart and piss me off that I wasted the money! I am really miserable and hopeless at this point..thanks for listening!:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

I can totally understand that... Will be thinking of you Monday xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks lady k!


----------



## asibling4gi04

glad your visit went well! I hate smears too!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm alittle worried that I haven't been sick really. I'm bloated and im tired all the time, sore bb's and the tmi constipation but no ms at all. Just hoping everything is ok in there. I don't see my doctor till the 19th which seems unbearably far away. 

Asib- I think it's good that your levels got higher and they almost doubled! That's good. I'm sure your frusterated, I would be. Keep positive. I keep remembering what Saitiffeh said "today I'm pregnant and I love my baby"

Congrats to all of you with good scans! Can't wait (nervous/excited) to get mine on the 19th ( the days go by sooo slow)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Happily thank you! I needed to hear that..Because even if it is tubal, it is a baby forming..and I do love him or her very much..so yes, today I am pregnant and I love my baby!!:hugs: You will be fine..Rub that belly and make a wish!:hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Im so thankful for this pregnancy, this little sticky bean miracle. My husband touched my belly for the first time since we found out and kissed me. It was so sweet. :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

awe!


----------



## spiceeb

asib- i really hope all this cautious thinking is not needed, i am begging for ur baby to be growing big and strong in there. they can't honestly think u could be eptopic cos its outra6gous u would be left this long. stranger things have happened x x r u sure u dont have a titled womb? x x x :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Spice, you are soooo sweet honey..I dont know..the numbers are low 546.3 so that for 6 weeks is making me think there is no chance..I love your optimism! You are a gem! I think people like you will get me through no matter what the outcome! :cry::hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

asibling4gi04 said:


> Spice, you are soooo sweet honey..I dont know..the numbers are low 546.3 so that for 6 weeks is making me think there is no chance..I love your optimism! You are a gem! I think people like you will get me through no matter what the outcome! :cry::hugs:

aw thanks huni, listen dont be too disheartened. i had a supperfreaky cycle.i normally ovulate on cd18 but we was going to start ttc in december so we had protected sex up untill cd28 however, i tested positive for this pregnancy when i was over a week late. i knew i must have ovulated late and sure enough when i had my scan i measured 5 weeks yetmy last period was over 7 weeks before.now if we had been having unprotected sex all the way through i would have said i am measuring 2 weeks behind where i should be and would immediatly think mmc. but i KNOW i o'd late. haveu thought this might be ur case. my lmp was november 13th yet i am only 6 weeks pregnant x:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## saitiffeh

If they were really thinking it was a tubal, Asib, wouldn't they be sending you for more serious testing? They wouldn't just leave it at 6 weeks!

The important thing is, your numbers are rising, and you aren't bleeding! Focus on that :D


AFM.... I did a pee test today LOL. It's the first one I've done since my faint positives! I just had to assure myself that this pregnancy thing isn't in my head. I've had no MS, just some constipation, heartburn, and fatigue. But the line came up super dark (of course!). So I guess I've just been lucky so far having not gotten any MS... it's still early though!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

HappilyaMrs said:


> I'm alittle worried that I haven't been sick really. I'm bloated and im tired all the time, sore bb's and the tmi constipation but no ms at all. Just hoping everything is ok in there. I don't see my doctor till the 19th which seems unbearably far away.
> 
> Asib- I think it's good that your levels got higher and they almost doubled! That's good. I'm sure your frusterated, I would be. Keep positive. I keep remembering what Saitiffeh said "today I'm pregnant and I love my baby"
> 
> Congrats to all of you with good scans! Can't wait (nervous/excited) to get mine on the 19th ( the days go by sooo slow)

you sound about the same as me. I am just over 7wks and apart from the very occasional twinge of nausea I have no MS at all! I am horribly bloated, very sore/tender bbs, fatigued and due to having to take extra iron im blocked up too! I have also been bleeding non stop for 10 days now (heavy spotting) and amazingly there is still a gorgeous heart beat!!

I never really got MS with my first pregnancy either but that was 10 years ago now!!

My next scan is on the 19th also!! this will be scan 4 for me due to this ongoing bleeding.

Asib- My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Foxycleopatra

PS i think i must be the only Aussie girl on here as you guys all seem to be on here chatting up a storm while im asleep


----------



## gardenofedens

When are you guys telling everyone? Originally we weren't going to tell anyone until 12 weeks but ended up telling everyone in the family on Christmas at 5 weeks. Now they're on us wanting permission to spill the beans to others and some already have. So....I had a scan yesterday and the dr said after you've seen the heartbeat there's very little chance of miscarriage. I didn't believe him so I did some reading online and read everything from less than 5% to less than 2% chance. So I'm really thinking we should just announce it.....what do you think?


----------



## saitiffeh

gardenofedens said:


> When are you guys telling everyone? Originally we weren't going to tell anyone until 12 weeks but ended up telling everyone in the family on Christmas at 5 weeks. Now they're on us wanting permission to spill the beans to others and some already have. So....I had a scan yesterday and the dr said after you've seen the heartbeat there's very little chance of miscarriage. I didn't believe him so I did some reading online and read everything from less than 5% to less than 2% chance. So I'm really thinking we should just announce it.....what do you think?

We told family at around 5 weeks, and have told some close friends. A few organizations that need to know do (we applied for housing, FXed, only a 6 month wait period hopefully!). 

I am getting SO tempted to tell though. I am only 6+3 but I am bursting at the seams! lol


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I want to tell my friends so bad but I refuse until I see a heartbeat... Ugh 2 weeks to wait!!! Toooooooo long!!!!


----------



## saitiffeh

Yeah I won't actually be saying anything yet... just dreaming of it! lol


----------



## polaris

I will probably start telling people after my scan on the 19th, if all is well. So far I've only told two close friends - no family know yet. Back in work tomorrow - going to sneak a big goodie bag of snacks into the office so that I can snack in secret if necessary and not arouse suspicions! I'm still not too bad but with my last pregnancy I had to eat literally every hour and a half in order to ward off nausea, so I don't want to get caught out!


----------



## gardenofedens

Polaris - will that be your first scan? I saw the heartbeat yesterday so I feel like it's a tiny bit safer to tell people but am I crazy? I just don't know!!


----------



## lolpants

I'm not telling everyone till after scan (which will be around 12 week mark- hoping for valentines day - esp as that was date I fell pregnant with Phoebe 2 yrs ago).. we told close family xmas day - but wish now we hadn't - thanks to my folks lackluster response and my Dad's only mention of it since was 'are you sure you're pregnant?'!!!!! :grr:

I had tilted womb before I had Phoebe, and suffered the worst pain on the left hand side for weeks, that made me convinced was eptopic - I also bleed that pregnancy (but FX haven't this time)... so u never know Asib :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## polaris

gardenofedens said:


> Polaris - will that be your first scan? I saw the heartbeat yesterday so I feel like it's a tiny bit safer to tell people but am I crazy? I just don't know!!

No I had a scan at 5 weeks but it was too early to see anything except the sac and maybe the beginnings of something. I'm hoping to see the heartbeat on 19th and as you say that will make me feel a bit safer to tell people. I probably won't tell everyone though until I'm out of first trimester.


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm a raspberry! EEK! :D

and having hunger pains but nauseous at the same time. Blahh! mS go away!

I've only told work and my mom. And since some friends at work know some of my friends... All I really have left to tell is rest of family.. Lol


----------



## saitiffeh

I still am having no MS.. yay xD


----------



## ladykara

Is anyone feeling they are sitting around waiting for something ?? When I was pregnant with Paige the pregnancy lasted for ever because I just spent every day bored and waiting for her to be born. I thought now I'm pregnant again and I have Paige to keep me busy I'll be ok. I'm still sitting around the house bored yet again... 7 months is a long time to wait !!

Saitiffeh- yay to no ms x


----------



## UkCath

Hello

Can I join you all please? I think I'll be due 26th August.
Can't beleive I am back here again... my little princess is only 9 months old.
I so am pleased to be back on this magical / scarey ride again though.

x


----------



## WILSMUM

I told my mum a few days ago and DH told his mum this morning but we won't tell anyone else till after the 12 week scan, thats mainly just DH's older children from his previous marriage and my 6 year old son, although we may have to tell him sooner depending on how my symptoms go!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I think I will probably let a few close friends know after the scan then slowly tell more, then announce via facebook on valentines day because I will be 12 weeks and a day so it's perfect timing. Im super excited to see the little bean in there. I already have my hand on my low belly when I'm sleeping. 
I agree Lady Kara! For me it's weekdays that go by sooo slow and weekends go quickly. Which sucks, I wish it was the other way around!!! Boo!


----------



## hope&faith09

I too find myself waiting and 7 months is a long time to wait - although everyone has said once I am over the 1st Tri and start to feel better it will flyby! 

So far my parents know and a couple of cloe friends because they guessed! We will announce it to everyone else after the 12 week scan prob via facebook with Amy wearing an I'm the big sister t-shirt to see if anyone notices!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I've told my parents 2 close friends and when I was pregnant with my DD I joined a simmilar site to this and made some good friends we've created a fb group and talk every day so they also know, I won't be announcingon fb until I'm 5 months like I did with dd family will know after 12 week scan x


----------



## feeble

I am going to try and wait until 20 weeks to tell... we might tell at 16 weeks after our third scan but ideally i will wait until 20... perhaps everyone will think i am just getting fatter :D


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My friend told us when she was 10 weeks along (first baby) and she found out the sex at 16 weeks (a baby boy) and she was showing by then big time. I'm a curvy girl so I know I will want people to know before I start to show so they don't just think I'm getting fatter.


----------



## spiceeb

asib-getting concerned about u now hun, hope ur ok :(


----------



## katrinalorien

I started telling people after we heard the heartbeat, because the chances of miscarriage went way down. I won't tell my students for a while though. Maybe right before I find out the sex.


----------



## ladykara

Ukcath- welcome honey xx

I was also wondering how Asib is getting on..

Laura bella- I was on this forum when I had my daughter, I made some really good friends and we talk on a thread every day. I told them 5 mins after I got my BFP. They know more about me than my hubby lol x

I have been drinking Pepsi max for years I don't drink anything else at all.... Today it made me sick just looking at the cans in the fridge, for the first time in my life I'm drinking water !!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Ukcath

I'm waiting until after the scan to announce to friends. I'm thinking after 12 weeks to tell family, maybe a little longer..


----------



## UkCath

I am waiting until twelve weeks to tell people too. It sure drags though doesn't? I remember last time it seemed to go on for ever! 

Last time I was so impatient to see the baby we got a private early scan... Was good but going to hold out for the twelve week one this time.


----------



## lolpants

Hiya UkCath! You have same EDD as me :) ... your ticker seems ahead though? or is mine behind??
Will be ringing to book scan tomorrow - will tell everyone who doesn't know, after a successful scan (fx)
Lol xx


----------



## UkCath

lolpants said:


> Hiya UkCath! You have same EDD as me :) ... your ticker seems ahead though? or is mine behind??
> Will be ringing to book scan tomorrow - will tell everyone who doesn't know, after a successful scan (fx)
> Lol xx

Hello

Well to make the ticker I put in my LMP (16 11 2011) but the midwife did a calculation and came up with the 26th which I had just gone with and not questioned. I see what you mean though that doesn't seem to work out - according to the online calculators by DD is 22/8. Just double checked my notes and that what she has put! Oh well it will all become clear on the scan I suppose.

When it eventually comes round.. x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

ladykara said:


> Ukcath- welcome honey xx
> 
> Laura bella- I was on this forum when I had my daughter, I made some really good friends and we talk on a thread every day. I told them 5 mins after I got my BFP. They know more about me than my hubby lol x
> 
> I have been drinking Pepsi max for years I don't drink anything else at all.... Today it made me sick just looking at the cans in the fridge, for the first time in my life I'm drinking water !!!


yes they know more about me that some of my close friends lol, even though ive never met them, we all send each other xmas cards and such its lovely

oh and im the same a co,plete diet coke addict, drink about 2/3 cans a day but in the last 3 weeks have had 2 cans!!!!!x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

3 days until my first scan and i cannot wait!! ive put my ticker up as 8+5 but got a feeling they will put me back a week but hey wishfull thinking. i am really hoping all is well x


----------



## lolpants

UkCath said:


> Well to make the ticker I put in my LMP (16 11 2011) but the midwife did a calculation and came up with the 26th which I had just gone with and not questioned. I see what you mean though that doesn't seem to work out - according to the online calculators by DD is 22/8. Just double checked my notes and that what she has put! Oh well it will all become clear on the scan I suppose.

ah yeah, mine is a complete guess - wasn't monitoring periods tbh - but plumped for LMP of 20th Nov - mainly cos 26th Aug is my bday :) ... if anything I'd rather it be later or I go over by a week - anything to make baby 1st Sept onwards, for school age purposes ( I was youngest in my year and I hated it!!) Last preg my EDD was 27th Oct, scan moved me to 5th Nov and I went over 6 days late and she arrived 11th Nov.

Where you to in S Wales LauraBella? I'm in Cardiff, originally from Cwmbran - and have lived in Newport and Abercarn :)

Lol x


----------



## spiceeb

asib-just wanted to wish u luck for tomorrows scan hun.:hugs:

afm- i got my scan on tuesday and i am soooooo excited. i am really feeling tired now like even worse than with any of my other pregnancies.lucky that my hubbie is quick to give me massages though lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Yeah I noticed you were from Cardiff I'm originally from the bridgend area but live in Neath now with my oh, I went to university in Newport :) x


----------



## flutterbaby

can i ba added to the 7th for now please


----------



## lolpants

Feeling you there Spice!! I am soooo tired all the time nowadays!! I have to have a nap everyday!! :(

Laurabella - I went to Newport Uni - didn't finish though :(

Hello Flutterbaby!! wishing you a happy and healthy sticky bean :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## polaris

I am so exhausted at the moment. Still no other symptoms really though apart from tender boobs. I am really thankful that I'm not sick! Really hope it stays away - I was very queasy by this stage in my last pregnancy. 

Back in work tomorrow after five weeks out on sick leave (non-pregnancy related due to road accident) - I'm dreading it! I've been having an hour or two nap most days while my toddler sleeps - obviously that's not going to be a possibility in work though! I am prepared with a big bag of snacks though to try to keep my energy levels up. 

How is everyone else coping with excessive pregnancy tiredness at work?

I am also worried about how I will cope with work emotionally, I work in a mental health service and my job is emotionally very demanding at the best of times - pregnancy hormones and general irrationality could make things a bit difficult - I can't really burst into tears at every little thing in work!


----------



## ohbananas

I'm due August 13, 2012, with my second baby! My daughter was born August 1,. 2011! So pretty excited!! :)


----------



## lolpants

oh Polaris - I am exhausted too - and I work nights - finally told my manager tonight- thought it was best, as I am struggling and can see me needing some time off at this rate.

Celebrity big brother has started now too, and the only chance I get to watch it is after OH goes to bed - so just sticking it on now and I have 2 days to catch up on... soo tired though :sleep:

Welcome bananas!! :thumbup: aww 2 August babies :flower: I'm an August baby.... great month to have your birthday :)

Lol xx


----------



## ohbananas

Well my last one was due July 25th, but I knew from the beginning I would havea n august baby! :) lol


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol I'm due on my b'day as well atm but will be having a c-section (after 2 previous) so baby will atm be coming a week earlier but when I went for my dating scan with my 13 month old I got moved forward a week so expecting my due date to be around 9th instead of 16th after my scan with this one! The 9th was actually the day I was due to be born but I obviously wasn't in a hurry keeping my mum waiting a week!!!!

I'm still waiting on the letter for my dating scan! Should get it this week if not I'll have to ring them, I'm expecting it to be the first week of Feb!


----------



## lolpants

Just booked my dating scan - 23rd Jan - a lot earlier than I was expecting!! The day before OH's bday too :)
Can't wait to find out how well baked this bean is 
Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Well still no MS for me... knocking on wood! And almost 7 weeks now! :D

As for my little bean, I'm thinking it's going to be pretty close to on time! Went 4 days overdue with my son, and I think this one isn't gonna make me wait :)


----------



## ladykara

Helllo and welcome to the new girls xxx

So if our babies are due August they will be the youngest in school year, I don't know the cut of dates for school years.

I have been getting worse and worse with sickness so I'm more confident to say its a boy now, I was worse with my son than my daughter. I go back to work tomorrow and wondering if I should tell them. I work with the public and sometimes can come into contact with not so nice members of the public. As soon as I tell work I'm shoved in a office job the other side of the borough, traveling will be a pain the job will be boring. I was hoping to take time off until my scan but don't think that will happen. I'm dreading telling my work, they have only just forgiven me for having Paige.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies.... I went for an early U/S Friday... I called the nurse in the morning, as it was day 7 of spotting turned bleeding, and she was able to get me right in, and DH was able to meet me there... It was an internal as it's still very early... We did get to see 1 sac, 1 baby, and 1 heartbeat! So that was very exciting and reassuring... We also saw a cyst on my right ovary and a bleed spot in my uterus which is the cause for the continued bleeding... So we're not out of the woods yet, but it was a pretty reassuring appt. The nurse said "this isn't normal, but it's not cause for concern yet... We'll check again in a week". She also reassured me that it was reason to call and that I wasn't just being a paranoid 1st timer, so that was good for me! The bleeding has continued, but morning sickness and exhaustion also kicked in over the weekend! I'm sure it'll be a long week, and I'm anxious for the U/S this Friday... but at least we were able to see the baby already!
 



Attached Files:







6 w 1 d scan.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## saitiffeh

With regards to school stuff...
Don't know how they do it in the UK but in Canada (Ontario) they need to be 4 by the end of the year to start Junior Kindergarten). My son turned 4 on November 21st so is definitely one of the youngest. It's hard hen thy're in school so young, he is not as developed as some and struggles.... but he loves it! So it's great :)


----------



## ladykara

Easndba- did she call it a hematoma ( spelling may be wrong) because that's what I had, lining of the uterus comes away... Glad it went well x

Saitiffeh- it's been years since I had to do the whole starting school thing with my son. I guess I'll need to do some research on what age as my friends are talking about free nursary places, I don't have a clue what they are on about. We always had free per school places, morning or afternoon preschool... Everything has changed since my son was young x


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

ladykara said:


> Easndba- did she call it a hematoma ( spelling may be wrong) because that's what I had, lining of the uterus comes away... Glad it went well x

Yes, I think that's what she said... She equated it to a healing black and blue? She said it will continue to bleed until it's fully healed... We're on day 10 of bleeding... it had started light and brown, then heavy brown, then the day of the U/S it was red and a lot (after I thought about it, it was the jelly from the U/S mixed with the dried blood which made it look red and like a lot)... it's back to lighter and brown... just hoping it ends soon!
How long did yours last?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

7 weeks today! Yay!!! Happy we have made it this far! No morning sickness yet. I'm actually feeling pretty good, minus still feeling exhausted alot. I had to go to a show for my dh's band and was out way to late and feel asleep 5 min after we got home. Haha. I'm getting alittle emotional because my dad passed away last year on January 15th and the day is getting closer and closer. Makes me so upset. Trying to stay in good spirits for the little one but its hard when you have something weighing on your heart like this. 

Welcome to the new girls!

EAandBA- beautiful scan picture!

LadyKara- my family thinks I'm having a boy because I'm not sick at all but I'm hoping they are wrong. My only goal is a healthy baby and I would love either but I would love to have a little girl.


----------



## LilDreamy

hey guys. :hi:

just curious, has anyone heard from asib?
I'm thinking of you! I hope you're doing ok!

So for me, my cramping has finally stopped. And I've been able to eat again. YAY!!! :happydance: lol.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Ohbananas~* :wave: Congrats! If this little one is on time, we'll have three August babies in the house, me being one of them :haha: 

*lolpants~* I agree, August is a great month! ;)

*Wilsmum~* Hope your scan date letter comes soon!

*Saitiffeh~* Yay for no MS so far. :thumbup:

*ladykara~* Wow, doesn't sound like the most supportive work place, that's too bad. Good luck when you tell them, maybe they'll surprise you. 

*EAandBA~* Great scan pic! Glad the baby's looking good and the appointment was reassuring. I hope the spotting ends for you soon. 

*Happily~* Woohoo team blueberry! I'm sorry about your dad. :hugs: 

*Lildreamy~* :thumbup: for no cramps and being able to eat again. 

*Asibling~* Thinking about you!!! xx

*AFM~* Oven fries with kethcup and lemonade, the three things that don't make me feel nauseous after eating/drinking. Oh boy.. lol


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello! May i join? Due august 27!


----------



## polaris

Back in work today and it went pretty well. The big bag of snacks is a lifesaver as I am beginning to feel really really hungry all the time and very mildly nauseous if I don't eat regularly. I think I'm going to tell my boss and maybe a few other people after my scan on the 19th assuming that all is well.


----------



## spiceeb

scan tomorrow :happydance::happydance:and got another scan booked for feb 2nd:wohoo::wohoo:

really have asib on my mind,praying shes ok x

love to all fellow mummys and :baby:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I think Asib was supposed to have a scan today. Hope it went ok!!!! Were think about you and praying for you Asib!


----------



## ladykara

Eaandba- mine lasted for about 2 weeks, I stayed in bed for those two weeks. I bled so much I had to sit in the bath at one point, just sat there crying. Went to a &e and they said my cervix was closed, the amount of bleeding and cramping I had I was shocked when they scanned me and said baby was still doing ok. She was on the other side of the bruising so the blood was missing her as it came down. I still has brown blood for another 2 weeks. I also had a MC in 2001 and I'll be honest the start of that MC was just like the bleeding and the pain I had with the hematoma... Just goes to show you that even with cramps and bleeding it can turn out ok x

Tryinfor1- welcome honey x

I have been checking for asib update too

I brought some tonic water today and so far it's worked and I'm feeling better..it just reminds me when I was pregnant with Paige... It tastes like ear wax tho..lol


----------



## saitiffeh

*HappilyaMrs* -- Yay for 7 weeks! I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow too... every week feels like an awesome new milestone!

*Tryinfor1* -- Welcome :D I'm due the day after you!

I haven't seen Asib in our old TTC thread either... hope she is doing well!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Yay for August babies! Have any of you lovely ladies had any spotting? I have had a little brown spotting this week but no cramps. My dr said its normal. First scan tomorrow!


----------



## lolpants

saitiffeh said:


> Well still no MS for me... knocking on wood! And almost 7 weeks now! :D
> 
> As for my little bean, I'm thinking it's going to be pretty close to on time! Went 4 days overdue with my son, and I think this one isn't gonna make me wait :)

:happydance: yey to no MS - I haven' had much either - just slight nausea if I don't eat



ladykara said:


> So if our babies are due August they will be the youngest in school year, I don't know the cut of dates for school years.
> 
> I'm dreading telling my work, they have only just forgiven me for having Paige.

Nursery I believe is 1st term after they are 2yrs 10mths or something? but School in England and Wales is Sept 1st - babies born in the week either side can go up or down a year - my parents chose to keep me up a year so I would develop faster - but I hated being youngest :(
Your thing about work just 'forgiving' you for having Paige made me laugh :haha:



EAandBA_TTC said:


> We did get to see 1 sac, 1 baby, and 1 heartbeat! So that was very exciting and reassuring... I'm anxious for the U/S this Friday... but at least we were able to see the baby already!

Congrats on healthy baby :flower: and GL for Friday hun :hugs:



HappilyaMrs said:


> 7 weeks today! Yay!!! Happy we have made it this far! . Haha. I'm getting alittle emotional because my dad passed away last year on January 15th and the day is getting closer and closer. Makes me so upset. Trying to stay in good spirits for the little one but its hard when you have something weighing on your heart like this.

Happy 7 weeks hunny :flower: sorry to hear about your Dad xx :hugs:



LilDreamy said:


> So for me, my cramping has finally stopped. And I've been able to eat again. YAY!!! :happydance: lol.

 :happydance:



TryinFor1 said:


> Hello! May i join? Due august 27!

Welcome!! xx:flower:



spiceeb said:


> scan tomorrow :happydance::happydance:and got another scan booked for feb 2nd:wohoo::wohoo:

All the best for tomorrow hun :thumbup:

Also wondering where Asib is - hope you're ok hun xxx


----------



## silverlizard

Just off for an early scan shortly... went to see my GP as I've had a tiny amount of spotting and am very worried having had a mc before. She thinks the spotting is probably nothing to worry about but is sending me off to the EPU anyway. I'm so nervous... cross your fingers for everything being okay, please?

(HappilyaMrs, I'm so sorry.... my dad died recently, and it's so incredibly sad and upsetting and awful. All my sympathy *hugs*)


----------



## lolpants

All the best for your scan Silverlizard :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you all so much for looking for me and thinking of me. The care and thoughtfulness on here is overwhelming!! Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..

Sad news..But I expected it.. :cry:


----------



## WILSMUM

ladykara said:


> Easndba- did she call it a hematoma ( spelling may be wrong) because that's what I had, lining of the uterus comes away... Glad it went well x
> 
> Saitiffeh- it's been years since I had to do the whole starting school thing with my son. I guess I'll need to do some research on what age as my friends are talking about free nursary places, I don't have a clue what they are on about. We always had free per school places, morning or afternoon preschool... Everything has changed since my son was young x

Each child gets 5 free 1/2 days at nursery from the term after their 3rd birthday and then they start full time school the September after their 4th birthday, so my son is in the middle of his year with his birthday in April, my daughter will be one of the oldest with her birthday in November and this little bean will be one of the youngest with an August baby.

Heres a link about what free nursery UK children are untilited to and when: https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...rseriesPlaygroupsReceptionClasses/DG_10016103

Hope it helps x


----------



## saitiffeh

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thank you all so much for looking for me and thinking of me. The care and thoughtfulness on here is overwhelming!! Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..
> 
> Sad news..But I expected it.. :cry:

Awww Asib I am so sorry to hear :(
:hugs: and my best wishes, thinking of you!


----------



## lolpants

Oh Asib , I am so sorry to hear that :(

I really hope and pray that you have a sticky bean next time hunny :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## silverlizard

well... scan showed no heartbeat and an embryo only 6 weeks.

not good. pretty damn sure it can't just be earlier than I thought, because I am pretty sure of when I ovulated etc, so, well, I think I'll be saying goodbye to this thread.

maybe I'll be back on here in the ttc section sometime. wishing all the rest of you good luck and a healthy pregnancy and birth.


----------



## silverlizard

asibling4gi04 said:


> hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..

summed up my feelings about perfectly. so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ladykara

Asib - I am sooooo sorry honey, really hoped for some good news from you... Love and hugs honey... Xx

Silverlizard- is there no chance your dates were wrong? When will they re scan you just to be sure ? Hugs honey xxx


----------



## ladykara

Wilsmum- thank you honey.. That really helped xx


----------



## lolpants

oh no, another angel :angel:
:hugs: Silverlizard
I can only imagine how hard it is
:cry: What a horrible day for the fireflys :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My heart is broken for you Asib and silverlizard. Not even sure what to say... I really hope that next time everything will be okay. Please uPdate us (if you want) with any news you have. We love you guys. So, so sorry.


----------



## spiceeb

i feel guilty now cos my scanwent well :cry:would loveto post scan but dont know how to attach image unless someone wants to help lol x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Click go advanced
Then click the paperclip and it will open and upload screen
Upload photo and click close window
And then click paperclip again and it will show you photo title, click it and it will add it in.


----------



## silverlizard

ladykara said:


> Asib - I am sooooo sorry honey, really hoped for some good news from you... Love and hugs honey... Xx
> 
> Silverlizard- is there no chance your dates were wrong? When will they re scan you just to be sure ? Hugs honey xxx

I spent most of November/December in the hospice with my father and only saw my partner twice... I can't see how the dates could be wrong. I think we did have sex about four weeks ago but that was like, the day before I got a positive pregnancy test so there'd have to be something pretty weird going on. They'll re-scan in a week, but I think it's pretty certain.


----------



## silverlizard

spiceeb said:


> i feel guilty now cos my scanwent well :cry:would loveto post scan but dont know how to attach image unless someone wants to help lol x

Don't feel guilty! sounds odd maybe but I'm happy to know things are going well for others, gives me hope for the future I suppose *hugs*

(sorry I keep double posting)


----------



## LilDreamy

So sorry for your loss Asib. :nope: I know how rough it is. words can not explain. I was in the same boat as you two weeks before conceiving this little one.

You will be very fertile again And I really hope to see you over here in first tri soon! :hug:

Silver lizard, I'm going to hold on to hope for you still. Wishing you and bubs the best of luck!


----------



## spiceeb

6 weeks 4days heart was beating beautifully x x :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Aww that's a beautiful picture of your precious bean Spice!!!!

Ugh I will be 9 weeks when I get mine an I'm just praying and hoping we see a heathy bean and a heartbeat


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry, Asib. :( :hugs: :hugs: to you as well, Silver. 

Awesome, Spice! :D


----------



## Candy Cane

I'm so sorry Asib and Silver, I hate seeing the losses, so want everyone to make it to August......you will be back soon for sure :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

LilDreamy, can you possibly change my due date to 15th please? I got put forward a few days! Every day counts :happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

think my due date is 31st august but i'll be sectioned 2 weeks earlier anyway yayyyyyyyyy:haha:


----------



## ladykara

Spiceeb-Great scan photo honey xx

I don't think I'm going to believe I'm pregnant until I have seen it on a scan... Apart from sickness and sore boobs I just dont feel pregnant...


----------



## Cracker

So very sorry to read this asib and silver - thinking of you.

Congratulations Spice and all new joiners.

Sorry I ahve been a bit quiet - been feeling so exhausted and then my brown spotting started again a couple of days ago. So been a bit worried, even though my midwife at my booking in yesterday didn't seem concerned.

So am trying to not worry, I am nearly 9 weeks now and last week little bean measured spot on and heartbeat was great and I haven't any pain anyway.

Stay positive ladies!!


----------



## polaris

Asib - I'm so sorry that you are going through this hun. Life just isn't fair sometimes.

Silverlizard - :hugs: I'm sorry the scan wasn't better news. How far along did you think you were according to your dates? Are they bringing you back in for a follow-up scan?


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear yr bad news Asib and Silver. As a previous LTTTCer and having suffered an early MC as well I hope I can give you hope that it will happen for you, what helped me thru my MC was the fact that it showed that I could get pregnant and that gave me the strength to carry on and try again and now here I am with a 13 month old and a (almost) 9 week bean. Your time will come girls, stay safe and stong :hugs: :hug:


----------



## lolpants

great pic spice - very clear for 6 weeks xx


----------



## peachygirl

Hi girls..im michelle..im having a august baby too,woohoo..me and my husband really happy..just waiting to see scan in two weeks to see how baby is,im 10 weeks now and due on the 5th august..I had a miscarriage in september,so i guess it goes in your mind..but postive is the best way..
Like to get friends with all you lot.
Roll on August ;)


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats and welcome x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I'm out too. 

After bleeding for 14 days and a big bleed on Saturday I went for a scan today and I have officially miscarried. My uterus is now completely empty. 

It kills me that we saw the heat beat twice while I was bleeding.

I guess it just wasn't meant to be...

I wish you all the best xx


----------



## spiceeb

god ladies,i am strugglingwith this constant sick feeling. i think i'd rather just be sick than keep feeling sick :(


----------



## lolpants

a welcome for Peachy

and :hugs: for foxy - so sorry to hear this :(

Lol xx


----------



## LilDreamy

So sorry Foxy. :nope: 
:hug:

Hope to see you over in first tri again soon.

& welcome peachy. :hi:


----------



## ladykara

Foxy- I'm sooooo sorry..... Love and hugs honey x

Welcome peachy xx

Spiceeb- I came on here to moan about my MS too but feel awful moaning after the news from foxy. I'm not actually sick, I try to throw up but it doesn't help. It's constant I feel awful. I have had to take a/l from work but due in Friday and all weekend. I was like this with my son and swore I would never have another baby.... But with Paige it was bearable and I thought maybe this would be the same.... God was I wrong. I don't remember feeling normal. So many women would love to be pregnant and feel this bad.. I think there should be a luxury hotel where pregnant women can go during their MS weeks and be able to stay in bed all day with a bucket and have mints brought to them and ice cream...I think I need to start being more thankful than feeling sorry for myself but I just can't feel so down about it all...xx


----------



## katrinalorien

:hugs: Foxy I'm so sorry. There's nothing else that can be said, eh?

I had such bad MS yesterday... was throwing up actually! Cannot wait till first tri is over.


----------



## polaris

Foxy - I'm so sorry to hear your awful news. :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Foxy that's just awful. So sorry to hear that.

HappilyaMrs.. I remember how exciting the 9 week scan was with our last baby. Finally getting to see proof there is a little baby in there. Good luck - I bet you are going to love it. And then it's fancinating to see how much they develop between the 9 week and the twelve week scans. Amazing.

Hi Peachy. Hope everything is going well.

Spice - Constant underlying queezyness and not actually being sick describes me too. Oh well.. only a few more weeks of it to get through.. I hope!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

so sorry foxy big (((((hugs)))))

i had my scan today baby is ok good hb and imn 8 weeks rough dd of 22nd august but that could change by my dating scan :D


----------



## ladykara

Lildreamy- just seen you added me on the first page .. Thanks honey.. Not many due at the start of August ..x


----------



## saitiffeh

Just a post to say to everyone, please keep Asibling4gi04 in your thoughts... she is undergoing her D&C today...

I feel so bad for her. We were in the same testing in December thread, got our BFP a day apart.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Foxy- I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you feel but just know were all thinking about you and hope to see you in first tri very soon.

I had some slight cramping this morning but like always I think it more has to do with a bm then anything else. Wish I had more symptoms. My friend who is 28 weeks was telling me her symptoms were very mild, no ms or anything, so I guess I feel better knowing that. My bb's are sore all the time, not fun. My dh got close to them yesterday and I flinched. He looked and me and said "I was just getting a crumb off your shirt jeez". I was like "sorry just very sore". Poor guy, just being a good Hubby. Anyway I guess that's it.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thank you Saitiffeh for bringing this to our attention, she will be in my thoughts today for sure.


----------



## spiceeb

Foxycleopatra said:


> I'm out too.
> 
> After bleeding for 14 days and a big bleed on Saturday I went for a scan today and I have officially miscarried. My uterus is now completely empty.
> 
> It kills me that we saw the heat beat twice while I was bleeding.
> 
> I guess it just wasn't meant to be...
> 
> I wish you all the best xx

omg foxy i totally missed this post, i am so very sorry for ur loss,:cry::cry: really hope ur coping ok x x x

defo thinking of asib today, must have missed a post was she eptopic in the end x x


----------



## lolpants

hey ladies
just stopping to say hello - I am in absolute agony so not stopping... I've been at dental hospital all day having oral surgery - 2 back teeth removed due to infection... really bad pain :(

catch up soon and congrats to the successful scans and :hugs: to asib

Lol xx


----------



## momofone08

I was due the 14th according to my lmp, but according to my scan my new EDD is August 21.


----------



## asibling4gi04

No ectopic..tiny sac apeared. Pending miscarriage D&c confirmed it.


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear yr news foxy and asib :hug: and hope to see you back in 1st tri very soon :hug:


----------



## 08marchbean

Hi can i join? I think im due around 21st August. But waiting for scan to confirm :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome 08marchbean! :hi: Added you to first page. :D


----------



## ladykara

Welcome marchbean x

Asib-:hug:


----------



## Cracker

Woohoooo 9 weeks today!!! Welcome marchbean :)

Still a bit of brown spotting but hey ho could be worse!


----------



## 08marchbean

thankyou :D


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow Cracker - we have the exact same due date!! I know whose ticker can tell me what food week I'm on!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I feel alive today! OMG this is the most normal I have felt for the last 5 weeks! only had one anti sickness tablet and have had a McDonalds for lunch! ha ha I wonder how long it will last for - I also have my booking in appointment with my midwife on Saturday which I am looking forward to! 

Sorry I am just so happy to have had a normal ish day!!!:happydance:


----------



## Cracker

hope&faith09 said:


> I feel alive today! OMG this is the most normal I have felt for the last 5 weeks! only had one anti sickness tablet and have had a McDonalds for lunch! ha ha I wonder how long it will last for - I also have my booking in appointment with my midwife on Saturday which I am looking forward to!
> 
> Sorry I am just so happy to have had a normal ish day!!!:happydance:

I had a day like that yesterday, had energy and everything!!! Was fantastic but today back to the slump.... :(

Yay katrinalorien!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I swear I slept for 10 hours last night. It was my brother-in-laws birthday last night and we went out to a really nice expensive dinner and I order a petit steak and took one bite and spit it back in my napkin. Haven't had any repulsion to food that bad before. Just the smell alone made me not want it. Good thing for Hubby though, he gets it for lunch today.


----------



## lolpants

welcome Marchbean!

I am really worried that my dental surgery may affect the baby! I had a xray, general anaesthetic and have had to take lots of painkillers since.. plus the amount of stress and energy it has taken up :( 11 days till the scan and I get to know if this is really happening!

You're getting closer to the end of 1st tri hope&faith so hopefully sickness days are over for u??

My symptoms are so opposite of last time.. last time I lost 10lbs between 1st midwife appt and scan (which was only about 3 weeks apart) because I was so sick - this time I have to keep eating to keep going, so gonna get massive this time!! I also have no sore boobs or constipation like I had really bad at this stage last time? I hope it doesn't mean I am not pregnant!

Lol xx


----------



## KrissyB

I've been dying to add this signature but I wanted to wait until the first scan to make sure everything was ok and to find out my exact due date (my cycles were a bit irregular so I wasn't sure where I stood). But you can add me to the August 2012 baby list - Due August 21st :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome KrissyB :hi:

:flower:

Added you!! And congrats!! :D


----------



## Candy Cane

Foxy I am so sorry for your loss, life is so cruel - we're seeing far too many losses on this thread, I don't like it. 

Asib, I hope you're feeling okay after your op, I exoect you're feeling pretty dead where emotions are concerned.....take time to rest and grieve, its so important. I really hope things turn out well for you soon.

My cat died today.......she's been laying in the same place for last three days and this morning when I left for work, I just knew it would be today - I could tell from her face. I got home tonight and she's there on the bathroom floor where I left her.....I am waiting for DH to get home so he can take her for burying. She was almost 18 years old so she's had a good life.


----------



## polaris

I'm sorry to hear about your cat, Candy. Although as you say, 18 years is a good long life for a cat and it sounds like she went very peacefully. :hugs:

I have a few more symptoms today - slight nausea and tender boobs. I've nowhere near as many symptoms as my last pregnancy though.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Welcome to the new girls..

Still thinking and praying for foxy and Asib.

Candy- I'm so sorry about your cat. It's so hard to lose a pet. Just remember all th good times with her and that you have a precious new baby on the way.


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh dreamy, can you change my due date to the 16? The ultrasound set that official due date!


----------



## LilDreamy

K I will right now, and Candy Cane I fixed your date. :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, lots going on around here.

asib, foxy, and silver - I'm so sorry for your losses...

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies who have joined us!

Afm, I have another ultrasound tomorrow. I'm 8 weeks by LMP today, 7 weeks 3-4 days by ovulation. I'd been completely nauseous almost all the time with serious food aversions up until two nights ago. The food aversions are the worst because I'm already the pickiest eater ever. But two nights ago, it all stopped and it was so nice to be able to sit down with hubby and eat a real dinner. The nausea has stayed away so far. I'm hoping it stays away but also hoping our LO is still going strong. The dr who did my scan last week said the chances of m/c after a heartbeat is seen is below 5% but with all the losses I've seen over the past few pages, I'm worried again now. :( Glad I don't have much longer to wait for a scan at least!


----------



## 08marchbean

Hows everyones sickness?? Ive had a horrendous day and been throwing up all day only just managed to keep my tea down which is good! I seem to have 1-2 really bad days then 1-2 bearable days then it starts again. 

Lost 5.5lbs last week but im not complaining as I have a wedding dress to fit into in March! :)


----------



## lolpants

sorry to hear about your cat Candy, I lost my last cat at 18 yrs old and still think of him all the time.

Welcome to Krissy! and congrats on the scan!

GL for tomorrow Gardenofedens! I know what you're saying with the paranoia - esp as we have had a few angels recently on this thread - just gotta have faith and hope and :dust: for a sticky bean 

Lol xx


----------



## polaris

Good luck with your scan Gardenofedens! Looking forward to hearing your update!


----------



## LilDreamy

Had the worst dream ever last night. :nope:

I dreamt I was Miscarrying, and at the end something came out of me that looked like the placenta that you have to birth after having a baby.

The dream was all over the place and I only remember bits and prices. but somewhere in the same dream, after losing the baby I got mad at my mom and told her I hated her??? WOW... Can't believe I dreamt that.

but anyway at the end of the dream, My mom, dad, and grandmother were dressed very nicely and just left the house with my brother and I there. We were wondering, where the heck are they going??? And we snuck and watched them through the blinds. They were leaving and not telling us where they were going? My dad and grandmother got into the car but I guess my mom saw me peeking out the window and she stood in front of the window looking at me, smiled and waved a good bye.

I was mad and didn't want to tell her good bye for some reason, but then I started crying and blew her a kiss farewell.

And when I woke up I was crying and all I could think was that my parents and grandmother passed away and were going to a better place. :nope:

I have no way of contacting them and no can contact me if something bad happened to them. So I'm very worried right now. :cry:

hope your dreams aren't driving you mad like mine are. :(


----------



## katrinalorien

I heard that first tri dreams are supposedly more commonly like that. Giving birth to an alien or something going wrong, just because you are worried. My dreams have all been super vivid, some very intense, but others just laughable. Last night I was part of an elite warrior squad that was sent to investigate a temple... Like old warriors from medieval times or something. Really not sure how it came up!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Lol Katrina, I would sooo rather a cool dream like that. LOL sounds fun. :D


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I have my recheck U/S today @ 3 after last week's emergency U/S.... I'm a little nervous... 7w2d today... spotting and bleeding has stopped, but I am slightly crampy... trying to stay positive!


----------



## lolpants

I know I have been having mad dreams - but I only remember them sometimes and only for like 10 mins! :haha:

GL EA! I'm sure all will be fine - can't wait for scan updates :hugs:

AFM - today was 1st day in ages I haven't gone for nap with Phoebe - I have actually got some housework done!! :dishes:

Lol xx


----------



## evoluv

Not sure if im already on this thread but i had a scan and its
confirmed I am also a August fire fly due date 30th!:happydance:

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## BrandNewDay

Hi Ladies!

New to the forum, just joined today but would love to be a part of this group since my baby will be an August fire fly due the 31st. I'll add the signature as soon as I'm allowed to add one. I can't even get into the doctor until Feb. 3rd when I'll be 10 weeks but symptoms are letting me know that everything is on track ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

:hi: :D

I had you on here as the 27th.
EEK you barely made August!
congrats on your scan! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

And welcome brandnewday!! :hi:

Will add you to the first page! :D


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Kinda at my wits end today. I haven't told my boss yet that I'm pregnant cuz I want to be for sure everythings okay and I watch her two kids and yesterday she text me that her oldest has strep throat. Now I'm feeling crappy and my throat is starting to hurt!!!! Stupid insurance still hasent sent me new documentation so my choices are slim on seeing doc till I get them unless I want to pay, and that's if they will even have me. I just want this whole thing to get worked out and no one seems to understand. I called OB and they patched me through to triage nurse and I'm waiting for her to call me back and tell me what to do. I just broke down and started sobbing. I feel awful and I want to know my little one is okay, and I'm worried whether I'm having enough symptoms or not. It just all around sucks today.


----------



## gardenofedens

EAandBA_TTC said:


> I have my recheck U/S today @ 3 after last week's emergency U/S.... I'm a little nervous... 7w2d today... spotting and bleeding has stopped, but I am slightly crampy... trying to stay positive!

Hey there EA, I know exactly how you feel! My follow up scan is today at 3:35 after last Thursday's emergency ultrasound. I never did have spotting but bad cramping which had stopped until yesterday. M/S stopped three days ago so with that and the cramps starting again, UGH, I just want to know everything will be fine!!

:hugs: to you and here's hoping we both have good follow-ups!


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi ladies :)

I am still around and reading, just have been too tired lately to really sit down and properly write!

Hello to our new mommies-to-be!


----------



## lolpants

Hi to the new fireflys!!

I am with you on the being sick with worry that you have had other health problems and not the other 'normal' pregnancy symptoms EA!! Along with the dental issues (and tons of pain relief I have to take!) I also have a stinking cold now :(( - still no sore/tender boobs, MS or constipation like I had last time??

Roll on scan day!!! (23rd for me)... and awaiting news of others scans from today...

Lol xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Back from my scan - everything is great, baby is doing well, strong heartbeat, absolutely beautiful! Due date adjusted to 8/23 for now.

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2df32b3127cceff4e7de51e7c00000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Next scan 2/22 at 14 weeks and gender/dating scan scheduled for 3/30 at 19 weeks! CAN'T WAIT!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Long day. Went to walk in clinic and the test for strep was negative, thankfully. I'm to tired to say much. Everyone have a good night.

Congrats on a beautiful scan gardens!

Welcome to all the new girls!


----------



## lolpants

congrats on the scan! Wish I could have as many scans!
Lol xx


----------



## polaris

Beautiful scan picture gardens! Delighted that baby is doing well.

Lol - I am the same in worrying about medical stuff. I had tons of x-rays and surgery under general anaesthetic and loads of antibiotics and painkillers before I knew I was pregnant. They did a test before the surgery but it was negative because it was too early. Everyone who I have spoken to about it has reassured me that it should be fine but I don't think I'll really feel OK about it until I get to see baby!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

Hope everyone is ok - what beautiful scan pictures some ladies are starting to have ... our babys are certainly growing quickly!

I have my midwife booking in appointment today which will make it all a bit more real! and I had my scan date through for my 12 week scan which will be on the 31st of January! Only a couple of weeks away cant wait to see baby again!

How many people are planning on finding out the gender? They don't tell us at my hopsital (policy or something) so if I want to find out I have to have a private gender scan which I am verytempted to do near 20 weeks!

x x x x


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow they don't give you a gender scan?! That sucks! :nope:

well I reached 9 weeks today! :wohoo:


----------



## lolpants

:dust: for us Polaris :dust:

I am gonna be team yellow this time, I found out last time and went OTT on buying outfits and decorating room - she never wore all the clothes, most were impractical for a newborn and she didn't go in her room till she was 6 mths old!
I dunno if this link still works, but this is her room = https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-kitty-nursery-almost-done-link-too-pics.html

Happy 9 weeks Dreamy!

Lol xx


----------



## spiceeb

just wanted to say morning all x x :haha:


----------



## Cracker

Morning -so just when I was starting to feel positive about it all last night I suddenly felt a gush, ran to the bathroom and it was bright red blood. But absolutely no pain, stopped really quickly and then had a bit more throughout the evening.

Rang the hospital, they said I could go to a&e or wait and have a scan on Monday - so really didn't want to be at a&e on a Friday night for hours so just relaxed at home. Just brown spotting now... Does the drama never end, jut want to be able to relax and enjoy!!


----------



## WILSMUM

if baby co-operates then we'll find out the sex this time, my daughter had her legs crossed and even after 15 mins of being poked and prodded she wasn't moving, so if its obvious then we'll find out, if not then we'll be team yellow again.

Hope everything is OK for you Cracker - i don't think I would have been able to wait until Monday. Rest up and let us know how you get on on Monday :hug:


----------



## spiceeb

oh cracker i hope everything is ok. the fact that it stopped pretty quickly is a very big positive, got everything crossed for u hun x x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new girls xx

So jealous of the scan photos .. It all comes very real when you see them on that screen.x

When I told my doctor I had some bleeding she wasn't bothered in the slightest. And to be honest I was not that worried either. I think I now know its normal as I bled with all my pregnancies 

I told work I'm pregnant and so far it's all been a good response.. Just got to wait to find out where they will put me.


----------



## Cracker

Thanks everyone, I honestly don't think I have miscarried but whether it means something is wrong? 

I just don't know what I should and shouldn't do for the best, spent a lo of today resting but not sure how much I should do.... Ladykara what is your experience please?

Hopefully if this is all okay we will stay team yellow, found out with dd but fancy a surprise this time around!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I didn't know it was actually possible to be so exhausted all the time! I left the couch for 2 hours today, and now I have to stay away for the whole Pat's game so my friends aren't suspicious! I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Cracker~* I hope that's the last you'll see, good luck for Monday. :hugs:

Hi to everyone!!! :) 

Had an appointment on Thursday to make sure I didn't have the beginning stages of a uti. To the OB, it sounded more like I wasn't taking in enough fluid but I was sent to the lab just in case. They decided to do a scan so I got baby's first pic. Heartbeat was 150 and measured spot on with my dates, due date of August 31st. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Im exhausted all the time, and cranky. I wonder sometimes if Im having enough symptoms. Trying to be stress free but its hard when you dont know whats going on in there. I'll be 8 weeks in 2 days but won't be able to get an ultra till 9 or 10 depending on my stupid insurance. Makes me wish I could just go in to a planned parenthood or somewhere and beg for an ultrasound... stupid I know but Im desperate to know that there is a healthy little one in their. After the losses some of us had this week I worry even more about the unknown. Im not sure I will be able to bear it if I've waited all this time and just to find out somethings wrong. I guess I should take it as a good sign that I haven't had anything major or painful though.

Praying for all of us and our little beans

:dust:


----------



## hope&faith09

HappilyaMrs- please dont worry about a lack of symptoms ... everyone is different and you really don't want m/s. There is no reason to think the worst and when you have your scan you will hopefully see a beautiful little baby! 

I know its really hard not to worry as it is the unknown but just try and relax and enjoy the lack of symtoms!


----------



## Cracker

I have hardly any symptoms, same when I was pregnant with DD - but typically today feel sick as a dog and I am so not used to it!!


----------



## lolpants

HappilyaMrs said:


> Im exhausted all the time, and cranky. I wonder sometimes if Im having enough symptoms. Trying to be stress free but its hard when you dont know whats going on in there. I'll be 8 weeks in 2 days but won't be able to get an ultra till 9 or 10 depending on my stupid insurance. Makes me wish I could just go in to a planned parenthood or somewhere and beg for an ultrasound... stupid I know but Im desperate to know that there is a healthy little one in their. After the losses some of us had this week I worry even more about the unknown. Im not sure I will be able to bear it if I've waited all this time and just to find out somethings wrong. I guess I should take it as a good sign that I haven't had anything major or painful though.
> 
> Praying for all of us and our little beans
> 
> :dust:

Ditto!! The only reason I think I might still be pregnant is that there is no AF!! A week tomorrow till I know for sure 

:hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## AliBiz

I'm August 10th :)


----------



## ladykara

Cracker- with jake I had some bleeding, lasted only for minutes , no cramp. With Paige I bled for weeks with major cramping and I am going to say this as its the only way to explain how much i was bleeding, I sat in a empty bath while the blood trickled out..I just sat there with so much cramping and blood I thought that's it I must have lost the baby. A and e said my cervix was still closed. Early scan showed a hematoma, bruising on the lining of the uterus. But the blood was on the other side to the baby. 4 weeks it took to totally stop. I bled for a few mins with this one.. But with no cramping.. It shows that even with major bleeding and cramping it's not always bad news. I had weeks with brown blood but I was told brown blood is nothing to worry about as its old blood. They say that staying in bed has not proved to help MC but personally I think staying in bed saved me from losing Paige... I only got up to pee... Xx

Alibiz- your only a few days in front of me... I can check out your ticker to see my progress..lol x


----------



## lolpants

well I've had worst day ever! - me and OH had huge row this morning - he was so bnasty... and he has packed up his stuff and left!! :(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Happily~* That's too bad about your insurance, I hope the next couple of weeks go by quickly for you so you can have your scan. :flower:

*lolpants~* I'm sorry about your and OH :(, maybe he just needs time to cool off? I hope you both work things out. :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

lolpants said:


> well I've had worst day ever! - me and OH had huge row this morning - he was so bnasty... and he has packed up his stuff and left!! :(

aw hun thats terrible, really hope its nothing that cant be fixed :hugs: if its not repairable, u will cope and u WILL be fine us women can take alot :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## saitiffeh

lolpants said:


> well I've had worst day ever! - me and OH had huge row this morning - he was so bnasty... and he has packed up his stuff and left!! :(

Oh no, hon!! Are you okay?


----------



## polaris

lolpants said:


> well I've had worst day ever! - me and OH had huge row this morning - he was so bnasty... and he has packed up his stuff and left!! :(

:hugs:
Really sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## UkCath

lolpants said:


> well I've had worst day ever! - me and OH had huge row this morning - he was so bnasty... and he has packed up his stuff and left!! :(

Oh no! Hope you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies
I am fine - he has definitely gone and we are over! Trying to see it as positively as I can, he was so nasty yesterday - I could never forgive him!! He had the cheek to question my parenting skills and to also call me lazy (because I have been sleeping in the day instead of tidying!!) I tried to tell him he should try being pregnant and he might be a bit more sympathetic!! He is still gonna have Phoebe every night while Im in work (4 nights a week) at our house... Just can't believe I am gonna be a single Mum of 2!!

Thanks for all your support girls :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Oh hun I'm so sorry - i really hope you can sort it out (if thats what you want and what is right for you and yr family of course), we all say things in the heat of an argument that we don't really mean.
DH and I have had a rough few weeks of it, pregnancy hormones and tirdness not helping, but hes come round to my way of thinking and we've sorted it out, mayb with some time and space yr OH will realise how unreasonable hes been and what hes got to lose and come back cap in hand with a lovely bunch of flowers and box of choccies for you. Big :hug:

AFM I got my dating scan appointment thru this morning but was at 3:10pm on Thursday 3rd Feb when my 6 year old needs picking up from school so would have ment I'd have had to go on my own, so I gave them a ring and thankfully they were really nice and helpful and managed to change it to 10:30am on Monday 6th Feb instead! This is going to be the longest 3 weeks ever!!!!


----------



## Cracker

Absolutely great news today, everything with the baby is fine! Made me 9+6 and could see the arm and leg buds waving around and heart beating really well

They could see small area of the bleed on gestational sac and may have some more but it is nothing to worry about :)

I have my next scan on 6th Feb - can't wait!


----------



## ladykara

Lolpants- so sorry honey, hope you guys can work things out... Xx

Cracker- that's great news honey xx


----------



## spiceeb

hi all, well its official, i am having my 4th baby and for the 1st time ever i actually have ms :growlmad: i have been feeling sick for ages but today it has actually hit me. GUTTED.

nice to see everyones scans are turning out more positive nowadays. :hugs: cant believe we're all approaching our 1st official scans already x wow time is flying x x


----------



## WILSMUM

so glad all is well cracker - i have my dating scan on 6th feb!


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh that's excellent Cracker~ 

Lolpants - I'm so sorry, I have no idea what I would do. I hope you can work through it.


----------



## 08marchbean

lolpants- hope things srart looking up for you soon. Im sure you will be fine no matter which way it goes :hugs:

Ive just got my letter through for dating scan on 14th Feb :D feels ages away but im sure it will fly. At least its in the morning :)

Also got a letter through for my consultant apointment. in April. Not so much looking forward to that one as i dont agree i should be under consultant care and i will be telling them so. I WILL go to the birthing centre of have my home birth :growlmad:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Glad were having some good news on here!

Lol-I'm so sorry. We are all here for mental support!


----------



## spiceeb

just heard that planned sections are now done at 39 weeks instead of 38 :growlmad:


----------



## Cracker

WILSMUM said:


> so glad all is well cracker - i have my dating scan on 6th feb!

Yay! Just realised this from your first post, I am first thing that day - looks like our due dates will only be a day or so apart :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh, I'm so jealous of all of you! I know I just had a scan last Friday and one the Thursday before but my next one isn't until February 22nd and you're all getting them in the next few weeks! SO JEALOUS!! lol :)


----------



## spiceeb

just decided to put in a ppi claim on scotts old bank loan and we doing it ourselfs lol so no gready 'no win no fee' companys to pay , they recon could be 2k woohoo x and it only takes 8 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Cracker, so glad things worked out okay for you. :happydance:

Lolpants, sorry this has happened to you, he must be mad to walk out! His loss honey, not yours. Hope it gets sorted in whichever way you hope for. :hugs:

Good news for me today, my HiBeBe Doppler arrived today so straight out of the packet to try it and I hit the jackpot within a minute of searching! A lovely strong heartbeat of 171bpm, I'm so pleased and its quite early too so wasn't really expecting to hear anything until next week. I have to say its the best £100 I ever spent where reassurance is concerned :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Isn't it beautiful? :) I haven't used mine in a couple weeks and it took forever to find the heartbeat at only 6 weeks, I bet it will be a lot easier now though! I should try again tonight.


----------



## saitiffeh

gardenofedens said:


> Ugh, I'm so jealous of all of you! I know I just had a scan last Friday and one the Thursday before but my next one isn't until February 22nd and you're all getting them in the next few weeks! SO JEALOUS!! lol :)

Consider yourself lucky... I don't get ANY scans until 18 or MORE WEEKS!!!! I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## gardenofedens

oh wow, I'd go crazy!


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies! I think I'm due around August 30. I go for my first scan on Wednesday!!! So far, I have had sore boobs and they have grown a full cup size. I've been super tired, eating nonstop, have been nauseous throughout the day, and got sick for the first time on Friday. Oh - and my sciatic nerve has been pinched everyday too. It's crazy! But today, I woke up, and nothing. Not one symptom. Of course I am worrying the crap out of myself. I hate when the symptoms just disappear!!! Wednesday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh! Were a raspberry today! Omg that week went quick!!!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Cracker said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> so glad all is well cracker - i have my dating scan on 6th feb!
> 
> Yay! Just realised this from your first post, I am first thing that day - looks like our due dates will only be a day or so apart :happydance:Click to expand...


Mines at 10:30, i'll go in 12+5 but suspect I'll come out meauring around 13+5!!! Thats what happened with my DD!! I have average 28 day cycles but ovulate earlier that day 14!!



spiceeb said:


> just heard that planned sections are now done at 39 weeks instead of 38 :growlmad:

Yeah I had my DD at 39 weeks, my mw told me at my booking in appointment that I'll have baby at 39 weeks on a Monday or a Thursday here!


----------



## WILSMUM

08marchbean said:


> lolpants- hope things srart looking up for you soon. Im sure you will be fine no matter which way it goes :hugs:
> 
> Ive just got my letter through for dating scan on 14th Feb :D feels ages away but im sure it will fly. At least its in the morning :)
> 
> Also got a letter through for my consultant apointment. in April. Not so much looking forward to that one as i dont agree i should be under consultant care and i will be telling them so. I WILL go to the birthing centre of have my home birth :growlmad:

why do they think you should be under consultant care?
I'm not sure if I am or not - it says on the front of my maternity notes the lead professional is Consultant so does that mean I'm under Consultant care? I will go into hospital later in the pregnancy to book my c-section but other than that I'll just be seeing the MW.


----------



## Jackie6834

Yay! I`m a green olive this week! :happydance:
I`ve been reading the thread but I haven`t been updating myself.
Everything seems to be going fine so far. My last scan was at 6 weeks, and the baby looked great!
Since then my symptoms have been disappearing, and I have had NO spotting and NO cramping at all since being pregnant...only dull pains every now and then.
My next ultrasound is this Thursday (when I`m 9 weeks, 4 days), so I`ll definitely be posting my picture after that. :thumbup:


----------



## 08marchbean

WILSMUM said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> lolpants- hope things srart looking up for you soon. Im sure you will be fine no matter which way it goes :hugs:
> 
> Ive just got my letter through for dating scan on 14th Feb :D feels ages away but im sure it will fly. At least its in the morning :)
> 
> Also got a letter through for my consultant apointment. in April. Not so much looking forward to that one as i dont agree i should be under consultant care and i will be telling them so. I WILL go to the birthing centre of have my home birth :growlmad:
> 
> why do they think you should be under consultant care?
> I'm not sure if I am or not - it says on the front of my maternity notes the lead professional is Consultant so does that mean I'm under Consultant care? I will go into hospital later in the pregnancy to book my c-section but other than that I'll just be seeing the MW.Click to expand...

Because I had a 3rd degree tear with my last baby. But other than that i had an easy labour/birth. They think i only teared because she came so quick. So i dont really agree that i should be classed as 'high risk' as there isnt really any risk to baby. Just the concern i could have another 3rd degree or worse. 

Yeah if your lead professional is consultant on your notes it means your under consultant care and they get the final say on any decicions that need to be made instead of your midwife. I only have to see the consultant once and other then that i see the midwife as normal, just means he gets to decide what kind of birth i can have :(


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies!
Just calling in to say hi! 1st night of being a single Mummy last night, and typically Phoebe was screaming all night! Really tired today, but have Stay and Play and work later- oh how I wish I had time to be lazy!
Thanks for all your messages of support - it is gonna be hard having 2 under 2, on my own!

I was consultant led care last time, and no doubt will be this time, as I have high BMI. Not that I saw a consultant last time as was in labour less than 20 mins!

Can't wait for scan Monday, to know whether the baby is defo there and also how far along my bean is :)

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

08marchbean said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> lolpants- hope things srart looking up for you soon. Im sure you will be fine no matter which way it goes :hugs:
> 
> Ive just got my letter through for dating scan on 14th Feb :D feels ages away but im sure it will fly. At least its in the morning :)
> 
> Also got a letter through for my consultant apointment. in April. Not so much looking forward to that one as i dont agree i should be under consultant care and i will be telling them so. I WILL go to the birthing centre of have my home birth :growlmad:
> 
> why do they think you should be under consultant care?
> I'm not sure if I am or not - it says on the front of my maternity notes the lead professional is Consultant so does that mean I'm under Consultant care? I will go into hospital later in the pregnancy to book my c-section but other than that I'll just be seeing the MW.Click to expand...
> 
> Because I had a 3rd degree tear with my last baby. But other than that i had an easy labour/birth. They think i only teared because she came so quick. So i dont really agree that i should be classed as 'high risk' as there isnt really any risk to baby. Just the concern i could have another 3rd degree or worse.
> 
> Yeah if your lead professional is consultant on your notes it means your under consultant care and they get the final say on any decicions that need to be made instead of your midwife. I only have to see the consultant once and other then that i see the midwife as normal, just means he gets to decide what kind of birth i can have :(Click to expand...

Ah that seems a bit precautionary! But then they do say that labours get quicker! Hopefully the consultant you see will let you plead yr case and listen to yr own concerns and wants for the birth and weigh that up against the medial risks before making a decision.
I had an emergency c-section with my first so had to go and plead my case to have an elective last time. I ended up having my son under a GA and woke up thinking the whole experience had been a bad dream only to be confronted with this baby laying on the bed next to me! Was very shocked and very traumatic and it took me a long time to bond with him and even now I still can't associate him with the bump I had! So with my daughter I was very anxious to not have to go thru anything like that again, I just wanted to make sure I was awake and could make that association of the bump becoming the baby iykwim! So I had an elective c-section with her and it was most definately the right decision for me, it was such a more pleasurable experience! 
Anyway after having 2 sections the MW just told me I would be having this one by c-section as well but I guess I'll still have to go see the consultant to get it confirmed and booked in!


----------



## katrinalorien

Glad to hear things are going o.k. lol!

I have my first prenatal scheduled for Tuesday!! Can't wait to start seeing the doctor!


----------



## spiceeb

ladies just having a little moan here. i am suffering badly with feeling sick 24 hours a day and i am at the point where every thought of ANY food its making me feel worse. really dont know how or what i am going to eat :nope: it really doesnt help that i have the most awful cough (this is my 6th week) that is still making me heave constantly x 

hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## 08marchbean

WILSMUM said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> lolpants- hope things srart looking up for you soon. Im sure you will be fine no matter which way it goes :hugs:
> 
> Ive just got my letter through for dating scan on 14th Feb :D feels ages away but im sure it will fly. At least its in the morning :)
> 
> Also got a letter through for my consultant apointment. in April. Not so much looking forward to that one as i dont agree i should be under consultant care and i will be telling them so. I WILL go to the birthing centre of have my home birth :growlmad:
> 
> why do they think you should be under consultant care?
> I'm not sure if I am or not - it says on the front of my maternity notes the lead professional is Consultant so does that mean I'm under Consultant care? I will go into hospital later in the pregnancy to book my c-section but other than that I'll just be seeing the MW.Click to expand...
> 
> Because I had a 3rd degree tear with my last baby. But other than that i had an easy labour/birth. They think i only teared because she came so quick. So i dont really agree that i should be classed as 'high risk' as there isnt really any risk to baby. Just the concern i could have another 3rd degree or worse.
> 
> Yeah if your lead professional is consultant on your notes it means your under consultant care and they get the final say on any decicions that need to be made instead of your midwife. I only have to see the consultant once and other then that i see the midwife as normal, just means he gets to decide what kind of birth i can have :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ah that seems a bit precautionary! But then they do say that labours get quicker! Hopefully the consultant you see will let you plead yr case and listen to yr own concerns and wants for the birth and weigh that up against the medial risks before making a decision.
> I had an emergency c-section with my first so had to go and plead my case to have an elective last time. I ended up having my son under a GA and woke up thinking the whole experience had been a bad dream only to be confronted with this baby laying on the bed next to me! Was very shocked and very traumatic and it took me a long time to bond with him and even now I still can't associate him with the bump I had! So with my daughter I was very anxious to not have to go thru anything like that again, I just wanted to make sure I was awake and could make that association of the bump becoming the baby iykwim! So I had an elective c-section with her and it was most definately the right decision for me, it was such a more pleasurable experience!
> Anyway after having 2 sections the MW just told me I would be having this one by c-section as well but I guess I'll still have to go see the consultant to get it confirmed and booked in!Click to expand...


Yes does seem over cautious, hope i can talk them round! I am really worried that this one will be quicker, it was quite speedy enough last time :haha: Dont think i would make it to birthing centre if it was any quicker, that car ride was the worst part!! Thats part of the reason i wanted a home birth..
Sounds like you had a rough time with your son. Hope it goes as you want this time.understandable that you are anxious for that not to happen again!! Will be exciting for you to have an exact date you know they are coming! I have been offered an elect section but i dont want to take it i dont think. Not right for me this time. (hope i dont regret that!)


----------



## ladykara

Kcoennen- welcome honey... Congrats on your BFP xx

Spiceeb- I feel you pain, I was in tears over it. I am just fed up feeling sick all the time, the house has not been cleaned for weeks, the clothes washing is piling up and I dread going to work. I can't play with Paige anymore as I am too sick and I have pain in my teeth due to the amount of mints I'm sucking... Have you tried eating jelly or lemon sorbet with cherries ? Xx


----------



## ladykara

My first MW appointment was not great, i have a BMI of 26 and she told me I'm over weight and I should try and not put on any weight during this pregnancy !!!!! She said she knows other over weight women who didn't put any on because they eat better during their pregnancy !! Cheek of it... I put on about 3 stone with all my pregnancies .... That could seriously cause problems with some women who then feel they need to diet during their pregnancy.... I'm disgusted to be honest...


----------



## WILSMUM

Yeah it is quite strange knowing the exact day (and choosing) yr babys birthday but there is still the element of chance that baby could decide to come early as sections aren't until 39 weeks!

thats awful ladykara! 26 isn't that bad at all - mines 25 and mw said that was fine.


----------



## spiceeb

ladykara said:


> Kcoennen- welcome honey... Congrats on your BFP xx
> 
> Spiceeb- I feel you pain, I was in tears over it. I am just fed up feeling sick all the time, the house has not been cleaned for weeks, the clothes washing is piling up and I dread going to work. I can't play with Paige anymore as I am too sick and I have pain in my teeth due to the amount of mints I'm sucking... Have you tried eating jelly or lemon sorbet with cherries ? Xx

oh well thats a good idea hun thank you, i will defo give it a go x x x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

can anyone tell me if its normal to have a very occasional random pinching sensation in my lower right abdomen. sometimes its on the left to. only last for a few seconds and then its gone. Its not like cramping, its like someone pinching my uterus from the inside. it doesn't really hurt its just annoying. your thoughts!
thanks and :dust:


----------



## lolpants

HappilyaMrs said:


> can anyone tell me if its normal to have a very occasional random pinching sensation in my lower right abdomen. sometimes its on the left to. only last for a few seconds and then its gone. Its not like cramping, its like someone pinching my uterus from the inside. it doesn't really hurt its just annoying. your thoughts!
> thanks and :dust:

sounds like growing pains hun xx


----------



## lolpants

I am dreading what my BMI is!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## LilDreamy

spiceeb said:


> ladies just having a little moan here. i am suffering badly with feeling sick 24 hours a day and i am at the point where every thought of ANY food its making me feel worse. really dont know how or what i am going to eat :nope: it really doesnt help that i have the most awful cough (this is my 6th week) that is still making me heave constantly x
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

hey. :hug:
just wanted to let you know you aren't alone. That's why I haven't been on much. I got a stomach bug again, which makes my MS 5,000 times worse. haven't ate in 5 days without throwing it up. :nope:
And every cough comes with heaving. I hope we both feel better soon. :(


----------



## LilDreamy

ladykara said:


> My first MW appointment was not great, i have a BMI of 26 and she told me I'm over weight and I should try and not put on any weight during this pregnancy !!!!! She said she knows other over weight women who didn't put any on because they eat better during their pregnancy !! Cheek of it... I put on about 3 stone with all my pregnancies .... That could seriously cause problems with some women who then feel they need to diet during their pregnancy.... I'm disgusted to be honest...

Wow... I can't believe a doctor would tell you not to gain any weight during pregnancy. That seems wrong. Yes... A high bmi but it seems that you would still need to gain some weight in pregnancy. The last thing they need you to do right now is try and diet!! That's why my doctors always say no matter if you have a high bmi or not, you will have to worry with losing it after the baby... Awkward. And I'm not familiar with bmi's so I can't tell if yours is high or not... :shrug:


----------



## Cracker

Didn't she mean not put on any weight beyond normal baby weight - ie try not to eat badly and gain extra pounds beyond the normal? It would be impossible not to put on any weight during pregnancy surely!!

I put on 2 and a half stone by the time of my due date and I am only 9.5stone anyway!! Dread to think with this one, I am seriously showing already - I can't believe it


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow... I have already started to show, maybe my bmi is through the roof and I should think about it. I really hope that my OB doesn't say something like that. Eeeek. I have been trying to do a better job of eating healthy, and I honestly feel like I eat less than I did before. But I do keep getting bigger, maybe the whole eating less thing is a figment of my imagination.


----------



## WILSMUM

I didn't show properly till well after 20 weeks with my previous 2, but this time i already have a bit of a bump and don't fit in my jeans!!! However I've not put any weight on so i'm either showing earlier as its not been that long since I had my DD or i'm growing 2 in there!!!! Eeeek!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning Ladies,
My MS is getting worse... I'm bound to get caught at work soon... trying to hide it until 13 weeks, but it's a small office and someone's going to hear me in the bathroom one of these days! 8 week appt Friday morning!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm only 8 weeks but I can definitely tell there's something going on in there. By the end of the day my bloat makes me look like 12 weeks =/ And I've been able to find my placenta so much easier, it's definitely grown. I think if I were smaller around the middle I'd be showing by now! lol


----------



## kcoennen

Today was our first appointment and we found out were having twins!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats kcoennen!! Twins! How amazing! You guys must be so excited!!!

On another good note, my Hubby and I finally got put insurance taken car of and have our nurses work up next week and our first OB the following week! Yay!!! Finally get to see what's going on in there! We are soo excited!!

Has anyone else been super moody? Like one second your fine and then next minute your snapping you dh's head off? My poor Hubby, i flip out before I can actually think about it and then I apologize because I feel so bad.

I understand the bloat, I'm having it bad. Random question, how do you feel your placenta?

Hope everyone is having a great week! 

:dust:


----------



## lolpants

HappilyaMrs said:


> Has anyone else been super moody? Like one second your fine and then next minute your snapping you dh's head off? My poor Hubby, i flip out before I can actually think about it and then I apologize because I feel so bad.

Yep, snap! But hopefully your OH won't leave because of it. like mine did!!

Congrats on the twins kcoennen!! :oneofeach: Bet that was a surprise!! :happydance:

I had MS for 1st time in ages today - but then my dental pain has gone so maybe I just didn't notice it over that? Still can't help but worry that my symptoms are so mild to last time!? ..as much as some people have hinted at it, there is no way I would abort this baby, just gotta cope on my own ... but it will be easier to take if I have had a MMC now(although hope not ofc!):nope:

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Massive congrats kcoennen!!! did you have a scan that showed yr having twins? I'm a little worried that I could be having twins - my symptoms this time round although not bad were a hell of a lot more pronounced than in my previous 2 pregnancies and I'm also a lot bigger now than I have been previously! I'm also aware that the chance of having twins increases as you get older and i'm 35 now! Don't know how we'd cope if it is as I already have a 6 year old and 1 year old and we're only in a 3 bed house!!!!!

Oh yes and i'm with you in the moody stakes happily! My Dh is constantly rubbing me up the wrong way atm and i can't even tell you why or what he's done! I just feel super sensitive and ratty!!! Any feeling constantly tired really doesn't help either!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thanks I feel better knowing I'm not the only one.


----------



## kcoennen

Yes we had our first ultrasound that showed the babies. I barely have any symptoms. I'm a lot bigger for 8 weeks and my sciatic nerve is being pinched already. That's it for now!


----------



## 08marchbean

congrats kcoennen!


----------



## Cracker

Congratulations Kcoennen - fantastic news!

I swear my huge belly is not just bloat, people are going to start guessing soon!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations kcoennen! How do you feel about the news? I always thought twins would be my worst nightmare but actually now that I'm a bit older I'm thinking that I wouldn't mind! Pretty sure there's only one in there though.


----------



## Candy Cane

saitiffeh said:


> I'm only 8 weeks but I can definitely tell there's something going on in there. By the end of the day my bloat makes me look like 12 weeks =/ And I've been able to find my placenta so much easier, it's definitely grown. I think if I were smaller around the middle I'd be showing by now! lol

How do you find your placenta hon? I've not heard of that one before, unless you mean on a doppler? 

I'm ten weeks today and thankfully my nausea and tiredness seems to be doing one and disappearing :happydance: If it weren't for hearing my baby on the doppler, I would think I am losing my symptoms and start worrying but I can find it right away as soon as I switch it on now :happydance:

I've discovered I have developed lactose intolerance during pregnancy - never had much of a problem before apart from now and again after milkshakes, but now I can't take milk at all. Strange but they do say you can develop it during PG. I can only have one cuppa a day :coffee:


----------



## 08marchbean

^^ I find anything dairy makes me realy sick during this preg aswell. :sick:


----------



## Candy Cane

Does anyone know of a stool softener which is safe for pregnant ladies to use? :blush: I went to Boots today and they had Dulcoease but it says deffo not for PG. I asked the pharmacist and when I said I was pregnant, she went 'you're pregnant??' - yes I am 37, not ancient!! :nope:

She tried to give me Lactalose, looking at the name of it I told her I am lactose intolerant and she said no this is LacTAlose, not lactose. Its designed for chronic constipation which is not my problem. Said I would think about it and just googled it and guess what, it contains lactose sugars!!!!! :shrug: Stupid woman trying to give me that!! :devil:

Has anyone else got any other suggestions?


----------



## saitiffeh

Candy Cane said:


> How do you find your placenta hon? I've not heard of that one before, unless you mean on a doppler?

I remember when I had my first, lying down and my doctor would be poking and prodding away down there. At first he was feeling for it growing, and after I had my son, feeling for it shrinking.

At 5 weeks, I couldn't find anything distinguishable. I'm no doctor! But now at 8 there is definitely something hard and roundish, I can feel where it gets most round and then feel it tapering off again below my belly button. I could be insane but I think I'm finding the right thing!


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats on the twins kcoe! DH and I were hoping for twins but just one baby this time around! :)

saitiffeh - I think maybe you're just feeling the uterus, not the placenta? The placenta starts forming around 9 weeks and finishes around 13 if I've read things correctly. And the placenta wouldn't shrink after birth, but be delivered around the same time. You'll definitely start feeling your uterus around now though especially if you're thin... :)

That's just my thoughts though, definitely no doctor here!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Candy Cane said:


> Does anyone know of a stool softener which is safe for pregnant ladies to use? :blush: I went to Boots today and they had Dulcoease but it says deffo not for PG. I asked the pharmacist and when I said I was pregnant, she went 'you're pregnant??' - yes I am 37, not ancient!! :nope:
> 
> She tried to give me Lactalose, looking at the name of it I told her I am lactose intolerant and she said no this is LacTAlose, not lactose. Its designed for chronic constipation which is not my problem. Said I would think about it and just googled it and guess what, it contains lactose sugars!!!!! :shrug: Stupid woman trying to give me that!! :devil:
> 
> Has anyone else got any other suggestions?


Have you tried eating orunes or drinking prune juice? I guess you just need to find a natural laxative that works for you.

I'm 10 weeks today as well and have found my symptoms seem to be improving to - other than incredibley sore nipples which make showering an extreme sport the only other "symptom" I have now is having problems peeing!! I've got a titled uterus so if my bladder gets too full that and my uterus obstruct my uretha so even tho i'm desperate for a wee i either can't or it just coems out at a trickle! Very annoying! I had it with DD as well but thankfully it doesn;t last long - just need baby to grow a bit and force my uterus up a bit!!!


----------



## kcoennen

The only reason why we suspected twins is because my pants don't fit anymore. But, I just thought I was totally bloated and didn't really read into it much. The ultrasound tech goes "So did you know you were having more than 1 baby before today?" Ummm no!!! lol We're very excited, but extremely nervous. Although, since we don't have any babies, we won't know the difference of what it's like to have 2 instead of 1. I guess this will just be "normal" to us.


----------



## saitiffeh

LMAO
I was totally in the bathroom just now and it popped into my head randomly that I had been repeatedly using the wrong word!!!!! Baby Brain already!!!


----------



## Jackie6834

Went to the doctor today, and he moved me up to 10+6!! I went in thinking I was 9+4, but I got moved up an entire week! My little Fuji Bean is growing so fast! I am really looking forward to being in the 2nd trimester, as I will not have to worry anymore. 
So far in this pregnancy, I haven`t had any bleeding or cramping...and barely any morning sickness. Life is good! lol

Well here is an ultrasound of my beautiful Black & Japanese Fuji bean!
 



Attached Files:







396315_2519513302889_1104960154_32049766_668516960_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
just a quick update to let you know that I had my scan and everything looks perfect! Baby is measuring two days ahead of my dates (9+1) with a nice strong heartbeat. So relieved and pleased! I got some photos which I will upload later on. I have another scan at my booking in appointment on 14th February so not too long to wait to see baby again!


----------



## ladykara

Omg twins !!!! Congrats... How amazing. X

I am not showing as much as I did with Paige and jake still wearing my "skinny" work trousers and my sickness is starting to go... Yay !!!!! Keep thinking it will come back I should be 11 weeks on Monday but because I'm not showing as much I reckon im not as far gone as I think.

Congrats to all the girls who had their scans. I'm still waiting for mine to come in the post


----------



## lolpants

aww great news with the scans! Not long for 2nd Tri for you Jackie!
Lol xx


----------



## gardenofedens

yay Polaris - so great to hear your bean is doing so well!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a great day! We are still snowed in here but I'm feeling good today and am thankful. 
Very nice scan pics and it seems like everyone is doing really well!
Just thought I would say, I don't want to start any negativity in our thread but I think we all need to be mindful that not everyone has an easy first trimester and the point of a forum is to share experiences, information and allow people to get questions answered, address problems and fears and share our joy and happiness. I think the goal is to support eachother and be there for eachother. Unfortunately we all don't always have good news to share and that's why we need to be sensitive to every post. I only say this because I know we all have very different pregnancy concerns and none of those concerns should be considered invalid or unimportant. Hope this is just taken in the best light, I'm not trying to piss anyone off just hoping we can keep it positive in here when we can.

I really appreciate all the helpful information I've gotten from you ladies! You guys are my saving grace! 
:dust:


----------



## ladykara

Happilyamrs- has something been said and upset someone on here ? X


----------



## HappilyaMrs

yes. and it wasn't singled out to one person I just thought it was alittle brash and insensitive. Im not about pointing fingers.... thats why I generalized it.


----------



## Jackie6834

Well if it was me, then ignore it and move on. Simple as that..
And what I meant by people freaking out over every little thing, was like someone saying a have a little cramp every now and then, should I worry about it? Like, little things that you shouldn`t even be thinking about. If you&#12288;are one of those people, then my bad. :shrug:

Anyways, to change the subject...could you move me up to August 11th? I`ve been moved up an entire week. Please and thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Candy Cane

Deleted - blame it on the hormones (see pg 93)


----------



## lolpants

ooo I am hoping its not me - I am going through such a tough time with my personal life, really could do with support on here, as I have noone else to talk too about my day or how I am feeling :(
Lol xx


----------



## Jackie6834

Candy Cane said:


> Jackie I saw one of your other threads and was pretty annoyed by your attitude to a young girl who was very worried, to the point that people were reporting your posts. You're welcome to join this thread but please abide by the courtesy we all have for each other as this is a lovely place for all us August Fireflys to come and chat. If you don't think you're able to do that then please don't stay as these girls all need the ability to share their concerns even if you think they are pointless.
> 
> I hope you choose to stay and be pleasant so we can enjoy your journey too.

Why would you even bring what happened in a totally different thread into this one? If it`s not about you, then ignore it and move on, instead of bringing it into other people`s threads. So what if you got annoyed by my attitude...I`m not going to change for anyone. I haven`t said anything bad to anybody in this thread, so for you to bring that up is just immature. So I`m gonna take what you said, ignore it, and get on with my life, because I have a baby to grow and I don`t have time to deal with other people`s problems. Okay? End of discussion.


----------



## WILSMUM

OMG my heating is on the fritz which means the house is not as warm as it usually is which is causing my nipples to go hard and OMG they are soooo sore! I'm almost crying they hurt so much!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Let's be nice ladies. :) 
Forgive and forget. and hope it doesn't happen anymore.

anyways, how is everyone? I've been able to eat today... Hope I'm not jinxing it! Gonna cook a nice big yummy dinner tonight, steak, potatoes, and corn on the cob. Yum yum! :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I think my sickness is passing - still feeling shattered all the time with running around after Amy but I think I get more and more excited by being pregnant everyday!

In my opinion this thread is for support and encouragement for everyone. Every pregnancy is different and 1st Tri can be a worrying time (many people on this thread may have had m/c's etc.) So can we drop the negativity and just get on with supporting each other and enjoying everyones pregnancys.


----------



## saitiffeh

(I'd delete it but I don't know howwwwwwwwwww!)


----------



## lolpants

oh no don't leave us Saitiffeh!! I think we should just move on from the negative talk, and get back to supporting each other - as that is what this is here for - it should make us feel better and supported, rather than this.

Glad to hear sickness is beginning to pass for those of you who have suffered badly :hugs: we're getting closer to the end of 1st tri - which is defo the worst!! I for one have lots more energy again - no longer need to nap everyday :)

Lol xx


----------



## LilDreamy

:nope: Don't want to see you leave saiteffeh! :nope:

I know how you feel though. I personally don't look through too many threads minus this one and a few in the toddler forum.

But in all honesty... This is probably one of the better forums on the Internet. All of the other ones just seem down right rude.


----------



## katrinalorien

:haha: we are so hormonally filled eh?

Anyway!!! MS has gone down for me, and I'm super excited. Sounds like scans are coming in and looking great!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Went in for my 8 week appt today... No U/S like I thought I would have... just an hour long interview... not even a doppler for the heart!
They did take massive amounts for blood & a urine sample... Guess I'll have to wait until Feb 15th for my scan!!! I'm going to go insane!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah man good luck!! Waiting was awful for me! I hope it goes by fast for you though.


----------



## ladykara

31st jan is my scan date could I be any more excited !!!!! X


----------



## gardenofedens

EA - Can't believe they didn't do an ultrasound!! I would have been devastated! I'm literally counting down the days to my next scan (33!) and I just had one last Friday! lol


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

gardenofedens said:


> EA - Can't believe they didn't do an ultrasound!! I would have been devastated! I'm literally counting down the days to my next scan (33!) and I just had one last Friday! lol

Because of the bleeding early on I had 1 @ 6w2d and 7w2d... Today is 8w2d, so I guess they're dating off last week's U/S... I would have liked one, but I guess I'll survive without!
I did order (rent) a doppler online today... it'll be in in the next few days.
I rented for the month to get me to my 12 week mark... it's the "Huntleigh D920 Fetal Doppler with 2MgHz Probe" and can (sometimes) pick up as early as 8 weeks! I promise not to panic if I can't find the heartbeat right away... but I really want to try!
26 days until my next scan!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I had scans at 4w4d, 6w4d, and 7w5d because of early scares (no bleeding, but very low progesterone, and lots of cramps) so I have to wait until 13w3d for my next one.


----------



## UkCath

Hello. I have my scan date through.. On the one hand great I know the date .. Seventeenth February .. On the other I'll be over thirteen weeks before I see the baby! Boo! Wish I had the cash for an early private scan. The wait is going to be a killer !


----------



## BrandNewDay

So did all those scans turn out to be ok?


----------



## gardenofedens

BrandNewDay said:


> So did all those scans turn out to be ok?

If this was directed at me, yes, everything is fantastic. Baby was initially measuring small based on when I ovulated but caught up between 6w4d and 7w5d and is spot-on now. :thumbup:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

BrandNewDay said:


> So did all those scans turn out to be ok?

And I'm good so far... Bleeding & spotting has almost stopped (it lasted almost 2 weeks)... I have a hematoma that should either bleed out or be absorbed by my body by 20 weeks... something to watch and be mindful of... no sex or exercise / light duty work until 12 week scan...


----------



## hope&faith09

hi all - i have a scan on Sunday with the early pregnancy unit again due to cramping - it has stopped again now but doctor just wants to keep an eye! and I have my dating scan on the 31st of Jan - its all happening so quickly!


----------



## spiceeb

hi ladies x

had a little scare tonight, went to the loo and when i wiped there was red blood. i checked again half hour later and there was nothing :shrug:

tmi we have a brand new sterile speculum so my hubbie had a quick look and my cervix is closed and had no blood coming out so i am hoping thats the end of it. on a plus note i have had absolutely no pain at all x :happydance:

as for the negative discussion, i am almost 31 and will continue to act that age, my opinions are irrelevant to this so i will keep them to myself :hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

(I deleted my post, ladies! I blame hormones!!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:)

SORRY CANDY CANE!!!!!! I was so rude to you! Please forgive me!


----------



## lolpants

Hope it goes well for u Sunday Hope&Faith, at least your Dr cares to make sure all's ok :hugs:
Hope thats the end of your bleeding Spice - u prob have mentioned it before, but is your OH a Dr or something?
This is the last weekend before I get to meet LO, on the big screen at least :) I cannot wait.. not only to know everythings ok, but to be able to tell people my news (although all my close friends know since OH left) and exactly how far along I am
Hope you all have a great weekend
Lol xx


----------



## Candy Cane

saitiffeh said:


> (I deleted my post, ladies! I blame hormones!!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:)
> 
> SORRY CANDY CANE!!!!!! I was so rude to you! Please forgive me!

Oh honey you didn't need to apologise, we sorted it out between us......I was somewhat overprotective of our girls on here, never meant to make J feel like she wasn't welcome, of course she is, I just wanted everyone to be supportive of each other because we all have silly little worries from time to time but at the time, they seem huge and I bet most of us look back and wonder why we worried about these little cramps and stuff......I know I do :blush: 

I'm gonna delete my post as well - sorry :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

spiceeb said:


> hi ladies x
> 
> had a little scare tonight, went to the loo and when i wiped there was red blood. i checked again half hour later and there was nothing :shrug:
> 
> tmi we have a brand new sterile speculum so my hubbie had a quick look and my cervix is closed and had no blood coming out so i am hoping thats the end of it. on a plus note i have had absolutely no pain at all x :happydance:
> 
> as for the negative discussion, i am almost 31 and will continue to act that age, my opinions are irrelevant to this so i will keep them to myself :hugs:

Spice, I had this at 8 weeks exactly - it was dark red blood and lasted all of about 5 minutes and then stopped. I went to the EPU, they scanned me and told me it was implantation bleeding coming out. On my previous scan they had seen a bleed in the uterus on the scan, they asked me if I had bled and I said no because I hadn't at the time. Sure enough when I had the second scan, they said the bleed had disappeared off the scan and that was what my bleeding was. I thought IB was very slight and brown but this wasn't like that, it wasn't enough for a pad or anything but I rushed out and bought stuff in preparation for a MC thinking the worse and was thankfully wrong. I reckon yours is also probably IB - the doctor said it can come out anything up to around the ten week mark. 

I hope thats what it turns out to be, wishing you luck :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

Candy Cane said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies x
> 
> had a little scare tonight, went to the loo and when i wiped there was red blood. i checked again half hour later and there was nothing :shrug:
> 
> tmi we have a brand new sterile speculum so my hubbie had a quick look and my cervix is closed and had no blood coming out so i am hoping thats the end of it. on a plus note i have had absolutely no pain at all x :happydance:
> 
> as for the negative discussion, i am almost 31 and will continue to act that age, my opinions are irrelevant to this so i will keep them to myself :hugs:
> 
> Spice, I had this at 8 weeks exactly - it was dark red blood and lasted all of about 5 minutes and then stopped. I went to the EPU, they scanned me and told me it was implantation bleeding coming out. On my previous scan they had seen a bleed in the uterus on the scan, they asked me if I had bled and I said no because I hadn't at the time. Sure enough when I had the second scan, they said the bleed had disappeared off the scan and that was what my bleeding was. I thought IB was very slight and brown but this wasn't like that, it wasn't enough for a pad or anything but I rushed out and bought stuff in preparation for a MC thinking the worse and was thankfully wrong. I reckon yours is also probably IB - the doctor said it can come out anything up to around the ten week mark.
> 
> I hope thats what it turns out to be, wishing you luck :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much hun, i'm hoping ur right. i have had no bleeding since so fx :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Gone really quiet on here - hope everyone's ok?

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

oo just noticed - 9 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

And I just noticed I'm a prune!!! :happydance:

Does this pregnancy seem to be speeding up to anyone else?? It seems every day I'm on a new week! Lol. :D
now that I said that it's gonna slow down lol.

Well I have my scan coming up on the 30th. I'm almost positive I'm having a boy! I'm gonna com are the ultrasound picture to Alexa's ultrasound picture and see if they look alike or different. If different then I'm sure I am right. :D


----------



## lolpants

It is defo going faster this time - prob as I have a LO to occupy me 24/7!!

aww a lil prune :) I have a feeling I may be having a boy too - just because my symptoms are so different to last time, and it is very mixed in my family - everyone has at least 1 of each!

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

I have a feeling I'm having a boy too... either one would be fine though! OH is certain it's a boy, he' had been since we DTD that night  We finished and he declared "that was a boy!" so if it is... he will NEVER let me forget it :dohh:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hey hope everyones well :) i cant believe im nearly 10 weeks its going so fast :o
im shocked!! 
im still really worried about my 12 week scan even though i seen a healthy baby at 8 weeks!! i just hope all is ok 
i still havent had my 12 week scan date :( but canty believe 12 weeks is only 2 weeks away omg!


----------



## lolpants

:haha: at what your OH said saitiffeh!! What sex is baby no 1?

Will u get a 12 week scan if all was ok and dated at 8 week scan LauraBella? I had one at 10 weeks last time, and then 2nd had to be 20 weeks - no offer of a 12 week one - just asking as we're both in South Wales

Lol xx


----------



## Cracker

I agree going pretty quick for me too, nearly 11 weeks already! Scan is it 13 weeks, can't wait!

Nausea has gone and tiredness lifting a bit I think as is my food aversions. Still have brown when I wipe, but to be expected apparently - but it doesn't worry me 

Nice to see everyone doing well


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats to those on new weeks! :happydance:

Cracker~ That's great to hear about the nausea, food aversions and tiredness lifting. :thumbup:

I still have 8 more weeks before my symptoms ease off. Time seems to be going slowly to me but I'm okay with that. This is our last baby so I want to enjoy every second, sickness and all. :haha:


----------



## saitiffeh

lolpants said:


> :haha: at what your OH said saitiffeh!! What sex is baby no 1?

First is a boy :)


----------



## ladykara

Cracker- the brown blood lasted ages with me but it's shows it's just old blood, pleased things are going well for you now x

I reckon this is a boy. I have one of each already so I really don't mind what sex this one is.

I thought my sickness got better, 4 days of no sickness and today it came back..


----------



## gardenofedens

I dreamed it was a boy, but DH is certain it's a girl. We're both fine with either! :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

lolpants said:


> :haha: at what your OH said saitiffeh!! What sex is baby no 1?
> 
> Will u get a 12 week scan if all was ok and dated at 8 week scan LauraBella? I had one at 10 weeks last time, and then 2nd had to be 20 weeks - no offer of a 12 week one - just asking as we're both in South Wales
> 
> Lol xx

I think so I did with my daughter I had a scan at 8 weeks then a 12 week one but maybe that's because I'm diabetic x


----------



## ladykara

Gardenofedens- my reason for thinking I'm having a boy this time is all down to a tarot card reading I had at the age of 16.. She said i will be Married with a baby by age 21 then a large gap and will have a girl then a boy.. There was other details too and I didn't believe in that sort of stuff but she has been spot on so far. She has been so right so far I'm even confident enough to buy boys clothes now .. Lol x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I honestly can't tell. Symptom wise people tell me alot that you get really sick when your having a girl and you don't when your having a boy but I know so many people have had the opposite so I'm not sure I can trust that. I hope it's a girl but everyone else who knows were pregnant thinks were having a boy. I dunno, can't wait till we can find out!


----------



## saitiffeh

Well so far my symptoms point to a boy then! No MS for me yet!


----------



## lolpants

I was so sick last time, and had a girl... this time hardly any symptoms??

Scan day for me!! :happydance: FX all is ok - will update asap

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

I've never had MS, just slight queasyness if I don't eat regularly enough and I have one of each so far! 
I was certain that I was going to have another boy last time going by dates and symptoms and how i was carrying etc so was really shocked when they pulled a girl out! This time I don't know atm, I have no feeling either way. DH and I don;t mind but a another girl would be nice as 1 of the reasons for trying for another was so that our daughter had a sibling/playmat close in age to grow up with, my son being so much older may as well be an only child really and he certainly acts like one sometimes and we didn't want the same to happen with our daughter so another girl would be nice for her!


----------



## lolpants

Back from my scan :) All good, nice strong heartbeat - but I am only 8+4 - which means I also get a scan at 12 weeks (cut off is 8+5 Laurabella, so you should get one too :) )

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d51/lolpants79/babyno2scan1.jpg

Lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Lolpants- yay to a gat scan... Bet it was amazing to see on the screen. Can't wait for mine, hoping it will feel more real then. X

I was really bad with ms with my son but hardly anything with my daughter, but it's pretty bad this time so it points to a boy for me...

My MS came back even worse today.... I'm so gutted, I thought it had gone for good...


----------



## katrinalorien

What a beautiful bean!! So excited for your lovely scan!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Love your scan pic lolpants!


----------



## gardenofedens

beautiful scan pic! :)


----------



## polaris

This is my beautiful scan picture from Thursday (well I think it's beautiful anyway!). Baby measuring 9+1 with a lovely heartbeat. I couldn't resist and told everyone in work about the pregnancy today so I guess I'm feeling more confident that things will work out OK.
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks (small).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## katrinalorien

oooh I agree that its beautiful polaris.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Amazing pic Polaris! So happy everything is good!


----------



## gardenofedens

beautifil Polaris!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

aww yey - fab news Polaris :happydance:

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies - nice to know I am defo pregnant!! 

I meant to say to Lildreamy that my date needs to be changed from 26th to the 31st August - although it could change slightly again at 12 week scan... I have a feeling this will end up being a Sept baby, as Phoebe was 6 days over - will be happy with that as will make them eldest in school year :)

Lol xx


----------



## spiceeb

hi all,

really happy to report no more bleeding :happydance:

on a more terrible note, had a horrible few days. my best friends ex set fire to her house on sunday with her children in the house asleep. thankfully no one was hurt because they were thrown out the windows. the youngest is only 1 !:cry: problem is he's still on the run and we been trying to hide them all incase he shows up. thank god they are all ok though xx 

lovely to see the scans beans are lookng great x


----------



## gardenofedens

oh my spice - prayers out to your friends that they catch the ex and all stay safe. :hug:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Great scan pics ladies I didn't ask for one when i had my 8 week scan :( midwife should be coming out today hopefully :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Ooo and YAY I'm 10 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## lolpants

Good news re the bleeding Spice - but really awful news re your friend - what a psycho!! Hope they catch him asap 
Lol xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Well my scan on Sunday went well and I measured at 11+3 but I will confirm my edd after my dating scan next week! Little one looked healthy and lovely and was bouncing around all over the place!

My midwife also called today and my blood tests have come back as inconclusive? so I have to go back in and have them done again today. I have no idea what can be inconclusive though - got me slightly worried, but will speak to the midwife today and see what she says. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LilDreamy

spiceeb said:


> hi all,
> 
> really happy to report no more bleeding :happydance:
> 
> on a more terrible note, had a horrible few days. my best friends ex set fire to her house on sunday with her children in the house asleep. thankfully no one was hurt because they were thrown out the windows. the youngest is only 1 !:cry: problem is he's still on the run and we been trying to hide them all incase he shows up. thank god they are all ok though xx
> 
> lovely to see the scans beans are lookng great x

Omgosh... . What is wrong with people! :growlmad: Really hope they stay safe and lock that ******* up.

Congrats on the beautiful scan pic Polaris. :D

Will updat the first page for you when I'm not on the iPad for those that need updates. :D


----------



## Cracker

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Well my scan on Sunday went well and I measured at 11+3 but I will confirm my edd after my dating scan next week! Little one looked healthy and lovely and was bouncing around all over the place!
> 
> My midwife also called today and my blood tests have come back as inconclusive? so I have to go back in and have them done again today. I have no idea what can be inconclusive though - got me slightly worried, but will speak to the midwife today and see what she says.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x x x

That is wonderful news. No idea what inconclusive means, probably that they mucked up the test and need to re-do it!! Hopefully mw will put your mind at rest

I am 11 weeks today!!! :happydance: Can't stop craving burgers....why can't it be something healthy :wacko:


----------



## katrinalorien

11 weeks! Amazing!! So excited for you. Happy lime week! Do you know if it actually changes every week?


----------



## spiceeb

just to let u all know they caught him this morning, hopefully he'll confess cos there's not a great deal of evidence :nope:


----------



## spiceeb

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-s...sing-gown-held-by-neighbours-115875-23714603/

here's the story!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow that's insane!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

That's a crazy story. 

Finally having my nurses workup this week! I'm so ready to speak to a nurse and have some questions answered and all of that.


----------



## katrinalorien

Yeah I have my first OB appointment in a couple hours as well. I can't wait to sit down with someone and get some basic questions out of the way. Hopefully they will have some good advice and what not, just generally looking forward to getting everything started and on its way.


----------



## saitiffeh

Had my first WF appointment yesterday! And dating scan on FRIDAY!!!! Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

appointment went well - could actually hear the heartbeat, and scheduled the next appointment. It really wasn't much to be honest, and no complaints from my OB about weight or activity, although I should probably start walking more and doing pilates or something.


----------



## saitiffeh

Anyone else finding it hard NOT to be hungry 24/7?

I have never been a breakfast person but now I am STARVING by 9:30am! And then again by 11:30! It's absolutely insane. I am trying to watch how much I eat and be sure I am eating properly but my hormones are making me weaker then I'd like to admit! And I don't crave salad or anything... nope! Just junk! Occasionally cheese or english muffins or something but usually.... junk and soda! So I am racking my brain trying to think of ways to curb the hunger and eat properly while not letting my cravings drive me NUTS. 
I am thinking of getting some of those individual drink flavouring things, the crystal light maybe. Add it to water and voila! Yummy! And to keep my fridge stocked with ice at all times. As for the snacking... I'm going to get some Mr. Freezies. They are a major craving and are sure better then a bag of chips.


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm hungry all day for sure so I've been eating TONS of fruit - apples, cuties (tangerines), grapes, etc. between meals. Eating fibrous foods will also help you feel more full as will high protein foods. :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Fruit is something I have definitely been wanting constantly, although I haven't been able to eat steak for some reason. I really miss it too, it was one of my favorite foods.


----------



## spiceeb

i aint got any cravings at all, just feel sick eating anything :nope:


----------



## WILSMUM

i don't tend to get cravings just food aversions - so far i don't seem to have an aversion for anything this time tho!! With my son it was tomatoes and anything tomatoe based and my daughter it was vanilla!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I can't do steak either, other than that it's more cravings that aversions. 

Yesterday on the way to my car I had to pee really bad but I told myself I could hold it till I got home which was 5 min away. Set my purse on my car to look for my keys and then I coughed and alittle pee came out!!!! I just started cracking up and called my husband laughing. I have never done that before! Very new funny experience for me.


----------



## WILSMUM

Lol!!! Oh the joys of prenancy!

Unfortunately for me i'm suffering with the opposite atm - i'm desperate for a wee, sit on the toilet and either nothiing happens or it ever soooo slowly trickles out!!!! Not really what you need at half 1 in the morning!!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh man, I hate when that happens! It hasn't happened to me since before the pregnancy but I hate feeling like you have to go but then can't!

At least my husband got a laugh! He even was joking before we went to bed that I better got to the bathroom before bed so I don't have an accident. Hahaha

Taking every day with some laughter


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Still hungry all the time here too. No food aversions so far, in fact, everything tastes good. :blush: I made frozen chicken nuggets for dinner last night, I never liked them and wouldn't have eaten them before now. They were really good, I couldnt believe it lol. I wish I could eat Salmon more often than a couple of times a week. Lettuce topped with extra sharp cheddar cheese and bacon pieces is my number one craving though. Fruit smoothies have been my best friend in between meals. The only aversion I have is water, I really miss that.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

spiceeb said:


> just to let u all know they caught him this morning, hopefully he'll confess cos there's not a great deal of evidence :nope:

I hope they put that creep away, I'm keeping your friend in my thoughts.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Kind of nervous for my nurses work up tomorrow, not sure why, I think just because it's finally all happening and I'm hoping everything is fine! Even though I won't know until next week at my first OB.


----------



## LilDreamy

I've been eating HORRIBLY!!!! I really need to stop. I just ate half a tub of Cool Whip after eating 5 strawberries!!! I'm horrible. :nope:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I've been starving... eating lots of fruits...
Bananas with peanut butter, and apples with peanuts butter to get the protein in!
I suck at drinking water under normal circumstance, so the nurse said to do half juice and half water to increase my liquids without adding too much sugar... so half cranberry juice and half water for breakfast... half apple juice and half water during the day... be careful with some of those "to go" powders, they contain artificial sweeteners!
I do have a few food aversions, but they seem to change daily... I couldn't look at raw chicken one day, and I was fine the next...
9w today! My doppler comes in today... Going to try, but not panic if it doesn't work yet... 10 more days until we tell our friends!


----------



## lolpants

Glad to hear they caught him Spice - hope he gets the book thrown at him and your Sister can be safe.

I am opposite to this stage last pregnancy - last time I couldnt face food as was so sick and completly went off drinking tea!! This time I am constantly hungry, and always for junk food and fizzy pop!! Gonna have a BMI of 100 at this rate!!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Having a very down in the dumps day today :( Couldn't sleep last night - a mixture of sadness and anger everytime I think of how easily and coldly my ex left us :grr: :cry:
I am sure my pregnancy hormones aren't helping, but I am just so tired and could really do with a hug

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## ladykara

Lolpants- huge hug honey xxx

I only ever drank Pepsi max, never drank water in my life but now the thought of Pepsi max makes me sick and water which used make me gag is ok....Pregnancy does crazy things to you.

My sickness is still pretty bad, I wake up sometimes thinking yay it's gone but soon comes back a hour after I'm up. X


----------



## psychnut09

Hey ladies, we found out two days ago that our little bean"e" grew his or her wings about a week ago. I am sad to be leaving all of you as I do read up, even though I dont usually comment. I hope that you all have wonderful pregnancies and I will be looking in August for pics of your beautiful August Firefly's!


----------



## saitiffeh

Psychnut, we're on the Precious Peridots group together on FB so I already commented there but again I am so sorry to hear :(


----------



## spiceeb

psychnut09 said:


> Hey ladies, we found out two days ago that our little bean"e" grew his or her wings about a week ago. I am sad to be leaving all of you as I do read up, even though I dont usually comment. I hope that you all have wonderful pregnancies and I will be looking in August for pics of your beautiful August Firefly's!

oh huni i am so very sorry for ur loss, u must all be truelly heartbroken x x my thoughts are with u x x x x :nope:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I'm so sorry for you loss :( 

I still have t had my scan date yet and I'm so scared all will not be okay, even though I had a scan at 8 weeks 
Also I cannot stop thinking about food ALL DAY but don't want to actually eat anythig :-/


----------



## lolpants

I am so sorry to hear that Hun many hugs :hugs: and keep us updated with any future beanie news :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I am so sorry for your loss. 

We are doing ok - I have felt rubbish today with headaches on and off all day and feeling generally sicky. On the plus side only 5 more days till my scan and then I can announce it on facebook! We have a picyure of Amy with a 'I'm the big sister' tshirt and I cant wait to see who notices!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## polaris

Psychnut, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

So very sorry for your loss. :hug:
The feeling is sooo horrible. I hope you get through this ok. :cry:

Best of luck, and hope to see you in first tri again soon!


----------



## Candy Cane

So sorry Psychnut :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

so sorry psychonut :hug:


----------



## ladykara

psychnut09 said:


> Hey ladies, we found out two days ago that our little bean"e" grew his or her wings about a week ago. I am sad to be leaving all of you as I do read up, even though I dont usually comment. I hope that you all have wonderful pregnancies and I will be looking in August for pics of your beautiful August Firefly's!

I am so sorry to hear about your loss... Words can't express how sorry I am xx:hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Psychnut- I am sooo very sorry for your loss. Hope to see you in first tri again very soon.

Well I had my nurses workup yesterday, mostly talking, bloodwork and a urine sample. Apparently the doc doesn't order an ultrasound until 20 weeks unless there is some sort of complication. Ugh. But we do get to hear the heartbeat next week which my dh and I are very excited for.

Hope everyone had a good week! Can't believe some of us will be out of first tri very soon! Time flies!


----------



## saitiffeh

Had my dating scan today! And I have a new due date, August 25th :) They bumped me up to 9+6, 3 days ahead of what I thought! So 10 weeks tomorrow! OMG double digits!

My son thought it was "cool" according to him. My husband got emotional and had a couple of tears. On the way home we stopped for a coffee, and he showed the scan picture to anyone who would look at it lol.

So yes...I am on cloud 9!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0176.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HappilyaMrs

saitiffeh said:


> Had my dating scan today! And I have a new due date, August 25th :) They bumped me up to 9+6, 3 days ahead of what I thought! So 10 weeks tomorrow! OMG double digits!
> 
> My son thought it was "cool" according to him. My husband got emotional and had a couple of tears. On the way home we stopped for a coffee, and he showed the scan picture to anyone who would look at it lol.
> 
> So yes...I am on cloud 9!!! :cloud9:

That is adorable! Love how excited you dh is!! I can't wait for that!!


----------



## saitiffeh

HappilyaMrs said:


> That is adorable! Love how excited you dh is!! I can't wait for that!!

He tried to hide the teary eyes from me but I caught it :D

He is very excited... he was with a woman for 13 years, from when he was 23 to 36. They tried for 10 years to have a baby, and suffered 3 miscarriages. So today for OH was the realization that yes, he will finally get to be a Daddy!


----------



## Jackie6834

I`m 12 weeks today! Whoop! Whoop! :happydance:

I said this a while back, but I`ll say it again. My due date has been changed to the 10th. Please change me from the 20th to the 10th. Please and thank you.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

saitiffeh said:


> HappilyaMrs said:
> 
> 
> That is adorable! Love how excited you dh is!! I can't wait for that!!
> 
> He tried to hide the teary eyes from me but I caught it :D
> 
> He is very excited... he was with a woman for 13 years, from when he was 23 to 36. They tried for 10 years to have a baby, and suffered 3 miscarriages. So today for OH was the realization that yes, he will finally get to be a Daddy!Click to expand...

Seriously, that is soooo sweet!! :) may have teared up a bit, my hormones have been raging!!

Well congrats! I have to admit I'm jealous but I'm just counting the seconds till my appointment next Thursday.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all

Yay Jackie huge congrats on reaching the 12 week mark - its a lovely feeling - when is your dating scan or have you had it?

Lovely ultrasound pics girls. 

I cant wait till my scan on Tuesday. 

x x x x


----------



## LilDreamy

Updated. :) If anyone notices that I haven't added them or fixed their due date please let me know. :)

I get my first scan on Monday!!! EEK!!

&& congrats saiteffeh! :D


----------



## saitiffeh

Thanks!

And congrats Jackie on 12 weeks.... only 2 weeks left til I get there.. yay! Can't believe it, wow :S


----------



## ladykara

Saitiffeh- so happy the scan went well x

Jackie- yay for reaching 12 weeks, hope to join you on Monday... x

I have scan on tues, I should be 12 weeks on Monday but sods law I bet I'm back dated for weeks!!! x


----------



## gardenofedens

gorgeous little bean satiffeh :)

My due date was changed to 8/23 at my last scan. Next scan 2/22 at 14 weeks and SO hoping we can get a glimpse of gender. i watched a ton of 14 week scans on Youtube and if it's a boy like I think it is, it should be pretty easy to tell at that time! :happydance: Official gender scan isn't until March 30th!! :(


----------



## Candy Cane

I can't decide whether to go ahead with the gender scan I booked for 3rd March - I booked it because I wanted to know (as you do!) but now I am thinking I should wait for a surprise, its like peeking at your christmas presents before christmas day in a way!

Whats everyone else going to do re having or not having a gender scan?


----------



## saitiffeh

I'll definitely be finding out!

I didn't with my son and found it very frustrating, trying to buy gender neutral. And then for the first few months, because all I had bought was gender neutral clothes, everyone kept asking "is it a girl or a boy?". So this time, we're gonna know in advance!!


----------



## Candy Cane

I quite like baby clothes which are pale green, I think its a neutral colour BUT - if you saw a baby in pale green would you assume its a boy? What about yellow, would you assume girl?


----------



## gardenofedens

I thought green was neutral enough but my mom says it's ALL BOY. She says the only neutral colors are yellow or white. Plus we've decided on Pink/Brown theme for a girl and Green/Brown theme for a boy so she says green is extra-boyish for us.

But it doesn't really matter because we are DEFINITELY finding out the gender, lol. I've thought about not but I just don't have the patience for that! :haha:

Maybe once we've had one of each gender I can be more relaxed about it but I highly doubt it!


----------



## gardenofedens

saitiffeh said:


> He tried to hide the teary eyes from me but I caught it :D
> 
> He is very excited... he was with a woman for 13 years, from when he was 23 to 36. They tried for 10 years to have a baby, and suffered 3 miscarriages. So today for OH was the realization that yes, he will finally get to be a Daddy!

I think your DH and my DH need to get together and celebrate. :) My DH was with a women for several years in their early 20s and tried for 4-5 years and never fell pregnant so my DH is THRILLED to finally be a Daddy!!


----------



## polaris

I can't decide whether to find out this time. Last time I was firmly team yellow although I had a very strong gut feeling that I was having a girl. Totally wrong obviously, LOL. This time I am really in two minds. On the one hand it was lovely having the surprise and I would like that again. But on the other hand I sort of feel like I want to know this time. Part of it is that I am secretly hoping for a girl and will be just a teeny tiny bit disappointed if it's a boy. But I'm not sure if it's better to find out in advance so I have time to get my head round it, or if it's better to just wait until the day in which case I know I'll be just so happy that baby is here safely that I definitely won't be disappointed by the gender.


----------



## LilDreamy

fixed gardenofE


----------



## ladykara

We are finding out, I didn't with jake and I did with Paige. I felt I bonded with Paige much more... She had a name and I felt prepared more. I will not be able to wait till August and I have tons of black bags with Paige's clothes in and need to know if I can keep them or swap with a friend who is having a girl, or sell them for boys clothes. Having a girl would be cheaper for us and could share a room with Paige for years to come. But I also would love a boy...I have no preference at all this time round. When I was pregnant with Paige I will admit I was desperate for a girl.

Is it 16 weeks onwards it's best to have a sexing scan ?


----------



## hope&faith09

Yup 16 weeks plus they do gender scans! As soon as I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday I will be booking my gender scan - I found out with my daughter and was so prepared. I need to know whether to sort all her old clothes out etc and to be honest I am just desperate to know!


----------



## 08marchbean

we are not finding out. Didnt with Paige and loved it so will do the same this time round. Although a little part of me does want to know, i remember what it was like when she was born and it makes me want to stay on team yellow :)


----------



## saitiffeh

Yes I'll never deny that when the moment comes and you find out what it is.... what a thrill!
Although I already knew, somehow. I just... knew it was a boy. Enough so that a lot of his clothes were blue!


----------



## lolpants

Hiya Ladies
I am team yellow this time - I found out with Phoebe and was OTT preparing - gonna be much more relaxed about it this time - a massive fussy wardrobe for a newborn really isn't needed - and even now when she is all in pink with clips in her hair and in a pink pushchair people still ask if Phoebe is a girl or boy!!! :grr:
Congrats on all the tickers moving up - I'll be last one in here being due 31st!!
Lol xx


----------



## kcoennen

I'm definitely finding out. With two on the way I need to be prepared!

Lolpants I'm right there with ya. So jealously of the limes! Lol. Even though I'm due Sept 1, they aren't letting the babies go past 37 weeks so the latest date is August 11.


----------



## Jackie6834

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yay Jackie huge congrats on reaching the 12 week mark - its a lovely feeling - when is your dating scan or have you had it?
> 
> Lovely ultrasound pics girls.
> 
> I cant wait till my scan on Tuesday.
> 
> x x x x

Thank you~! Yes, I have already had my dating scan. Doctor put me down to be due on the 10th of August.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I'm 50/50 in finding out the only thing stopping me being team yellow is that i hate 'gender neautral' clothing, 

I cannot believe how quick this is going ill be 11 weeks on Wednesday eeeek x


----------



## 08marchbean

^^ when we had Paige and didnt find out we literally only bought 2 packs of white sleepsuits and some vests, when she was born everyone born girls clothes and we really didnt need to buy anything else she got so much as gifts! Parents even brought it to hospital so she was never really in gender neutral clothes! Just buy enough for the first day or so and im positive youll get lots as gifts as people know you didnt know the sex therefore wont have gender specific clothes and go wild!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> I'm 50/50 in finding out the only thing stopping me being team yellow is that i hate 'gender neautral' clothing,
> 
> I cannot believe how quick this is going ill be 11 weeks on Wednesday eeeek x

I agree, I am not a fan of yellow and I don't think it is gender neutral at all. Haha. We will definitely find out because I am to much of a planner not to know.


----------



## lolpants

hehe just gotta hope that they cooperate and you can see what sex they are ;p 
Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

Ailsa wouldn't co-operate so I was team yellow last time, I had an Amnio with Wil so knew from really early that he was def 100% a boy. This time if baby co-operates then we'll find out but I'm not paying for a private gender scan we'll just wait till the 20 week scan and see if they can see then.


----------



## LilDreamy

I would be in a panicking fit if I couldn't figure out loved ones gender. I have to plan for everything and have to have everything in place before baby comes, because I know how hard it is to try and get out and about with a new born. My family isn't rich or just don't care enough to get my children anything. only person that has ever given Me gifts for Alexa is my mom and she isn't rich so she gets what she can. :)

And we are living in a whole different country from my family as well so. Yeah.

IDK. OH gets zoo upset with me, be ause I'm a massive planner and freak if we don't plan things. like I am moving back to the states I. Two months and trying to get us to plan what we should do. But oh is the opposite... He just likes to wing everything. AHH! no way... I can't wing things when I have a toddler and soon to be newborn on the way.


----------



## polaris

Talked to OH again last night about whether or not we would find out and I think he really wants to find out. He is really hoping for a girl and says he would like a bit of time to get used to the idea if it's another boy. So I think we probably will find out if baby co-operates. I wouldn't pay for a private scan though.


----------



## saitiffeh

LilDreamy I am the same way.... I like to plan everything and know exactly how things will happen long in advance!
My hubby used to be the "roll with it" kinda guy too before we met but he's just kinda let me take over :D

As for me, if baby doesn't co-operate, we will probably spring for a private scan to try and find out. I really just want to experience it both ways... from team yellow and from team pink or blue!


----------



## Candy Cane

Have any of you who have previous children, found out the gender beforehand then been 'disappointed' that you didn't get a surprise on the day? 

I just don't know what to do! I might look at what neutral clothing is about before I decide - I think I can cancel up to a couple of days before and still get a refund of the deposit I paid.


----------



## UkCath

Candy Cane said:


> Have any of you who have previous children, found out the gender beforehand then been 'disappointed' that you didn't get a surprise on the day?
> 
> I just don't know what to do! I might look at what neutral clothing is about before I decide - I think I can cancel up to a couple of days before and still get a refund of the deposit I paid.

We found out. I wasn't disappointed no. I think you are so blown away by being presented with your new bundle that I can't think the added surprise of finding out the sex would have made too much of a difference.


We are really struggling with names this time so i can't wait to find out so we know what names to short list..


----------



## LilDreamy

Anyone with a specific gender child want the same gender for their next child?

It's weird with me. Because when I first was pregnant I was so dead set on wanting a boy and thinking for sure Alexa was a boy. Then I had her, and am sooooooo happy I had her, a beautiful little girl, rather than a boy. And this time around... I want another girl! How crazy is that. I just want Alexa to have a close friend sibling type thing.

But I'm almost positive this one is a boy... Lol.


----------



## hope&faith09

Candy Cane - We found out gender in my first pregnancy and was on no way disappointed, we knew we had one name and to be honest during and just after labour her gender was the very last thing on my mind all I was bothered about was she was healthy! They called her a boy for the first 10 minutes anyway and then eventually said oh and its a girl. 

LilDreamy - I mixed feelings I would love another girl so they can share a room and grow up together but I would also love a little boy! 

I will be paying for a private gender scan as the NHS in my area have a policy to not disclose gender so the only way to find out is to go private so I will book a scan for 16 weeks!

Hope everyone is ok x x x x


----------



## lolpants

I found out gender with Phoebe, and loved all the shopping and having a name set etc... just feel like I want a different experience this time. A nice surprise and just have shortlists of names and decide when I meet them As for preference I honestly don't have one - pros and cons to each really - be nice to have a girl as can share room with Pheebs and I have tons of girlie stuff, but would also be nice to have a boy as no way I am having more than 2 and would be nice to have '1 of each' 
Will be exciting to find out what teams everyone is on when you have your gender scans and stuff :)
Lol xx


----------



## vintagecat

Hello, I would like to join!

I tested positive on December 15th with a pregnancy test. It was a complete surprise, but my husband and I are over the moon! This is our first baby and my parent's first grandchild, so they're excited too.

My due date is set for August 14th and I'm currently predicting a girl. It's just a 'feeling' I have, but I'll be happy with whoever starts our family!


----------



## LilDreamy

welcome Vintagecat! :hi:

Had my first scan today!! To me it looks a bit more masculine than the ultrasound of Alexa.... But who knows!

Doctors say my guestimated due date was correct! So this one is still due the 18th of August.

Here is my little peanut! :cloud9:
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/ead189e0.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/b7cd3340.jpg


----------



## lolpants

What lovely pics Lildreamy!! :)
Welcome vintagecat
Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Awww what a cute peanut! You can see the body shape so clearly!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies
We will be finding out... Part of me would love not to, but the planner side of me won't allow it! DH wants to find out even if I decide not to...
Used my doppler over the weekend, found the baby's heartbeat for the first time @ 9w2d after watching a few youtube videos to get me in the right area! Super excited about that!!!
Symptoms are getting better, I don't get sick every morning... but I do get sick atleast 2 times a day still... I'm not as exhausted as I was 2 weeks ago... I bought a belly band over the weekend after not buttoning my jeans for 2 days... probably a little early, but I'm anxious!


----------



## katrinalorien

Aww so cute!! What an excellent scan.


We will be finding out as well!! I would really like to find out ASAP. I want to know now! I know I won't be able to wait for 9 months!!!


Anyway we are thinking of having a gender reveal party, anyone else thinking about that?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

10 weeks today! Crazy!! How time flies!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

LilDreamy said:


> welcome Vintagecat! :hi:
> 
> Had my first scan today!! To me it looks a bit more masculine than the ultrasound of Alexa.... But who knows!
> 
> Doctors say my guestimated due date was correct! So this one is still due the 18th of August.
> 
> Here is my little peanut! :cloud9:
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/ead189e0.jpg
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/b7cd3340.jpg


Awwwww sooo precious!!! I want a scan soooo bad, may have to pay for a private to get one though!


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks! :flower:

It stinks that you would have to pay for one. :nope:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah it sucks cuz they said unless the doctor orders one I would pay at my doc and it would be expensive. So I would rather go private and pay less. But who knows, maybe I will get lucky. I'm just glad we will get to hear are little ones heartbeat.


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> we are thinking of having a gender reveal party, anyone else thinking about that?

We are! Our gender scan is scheduled for 3/30 so we're having a "party" that night to reveal the gender. I'm kinda hoping we see the gender at our scan on 2/22 though and if so, we'll have the party 2/25ish (it's going to be SO hard to keep it quiet for that long though!!)

I haven't completely decided how yet but it will definitely involve cupcakes. I'd love to think of some fun guessing games though.


----------



## WILSMUM

Candy Cane said:


> Have any of you who have previous children, found out the gender beforehand then been 'disappointed' that you didn't get a surprise on the day?
> 
> I just don't know what to do! I might look at what neutral clothing is about before I decide - I think I can cancel up to a couple of days before and still get a refund of the deposit I paid.

I found out the sex with my first and tbh the birth was so traumatic that I didn't have a chance to think anything let alone be disappointed!!!
But with my 2nd we didn;t find out as she wouldn;t co-operate and actually i was really glad of the surprise as we knew exactly when she was going to be born due to havng a planned section!
This time I'm not overly bothered, it would be nice to have the surprise again because its going to be another planned section but then it would also be nice to know so that if its a boy we can charity shop all the girl clothes we have stored!
But as for us having a preference we really don't mind either way - yes it would be nice to have another girl so that Ailsa and the new baby can share a room and play together and stuff but then a boy would be nice as well, esp for my DH as my son is his stepson, so would be nice for him to have a son of his own flesh and blood here - iykwim!


----------



## polaris

Beautiful scan picture Lildreamy!

Welcome Vintagecat!


----------



## ladykara

Lildreamy- what a fantastic scan photo... So pleased all is good honey xx

Welcome vintagecat xxx

My scan is 10.55 tomorrow morning...... Doubt I'll sleep x


----------



## hope&faith09

My scan is at 10.00 this morning. very excited. x x x x


----------



## 08marchbean

ooh enjoy it hope&faith!


----------



## lolpants

good luck for the scans this morning :)

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

so exciting all these scans now creeping up on us - got to wait till Monday for mine! This week is really gonna drag!


----------



## ladykara

Afraid my scan was not good, baby died at 9 weeks.I'm
Gutted ... Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy.. Hope to be back in first tri very soon.. Xxx


----------



## lolpants

ladykara said:


> Afraid my scan was not good, baby died at 9 weeks.I'm
> Gutted ... Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy.. Hope to be back in first tri very soon.. Xxx

oh no thats awful :( so sorry to hear that Ladykara massive hugs:hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## LilDreamy

oh ,y gosh Ladykara :cry: 
I'm so sorry! :nope:
Can't believe it has happened to you. 
Will be thinking and praying for you.
:hug:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So sorry for you and your family Ladykara.


----------



## UkCath

Oh no LadyKara I am so sorry :(


----------



## 08marchbean

so sorry ladykara :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

oh ladykara so sorry hun, :hug:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Lady Kara, Im so sorry. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Cracker

So very very sorry Ladykara


----------



## polaris

Ladykara, I am so so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must be. :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

So so sorry Ladykara, you'll be in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I'm so sorry ladykara :'( x


----------



## Candy Cane

Oh no another loss from Fireflys, I am so, so sorry LadyKara - hugs to you xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

While I think my tiredness is subsiding, but headaches are starting... Massive headache yesterday and today... I haven't liked coffee since about 6 weeks, so sipping on some soda for the caffeine, hoping it helps...


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Happy 12 weeks Candy! Prune!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Can my date be moved to the 12th please! x x x


----------



## jorja

I am now due the 22nd.. got bumped back a week :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Big :hugs: your way, Ladykara. 

LilDreamy~ Can I be added to August 31st? I'm hoping for pink but predicting a boy. :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I have my appointment tomorrow and I'm so anxious/excited!!!!!


----------



## lolpants

GL Happily!! :thumbup:

Lil dreamy - I ma still down as 26th, but current edd is 31st Aug - may change again after next scan on Feb 20th :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## WILSMUM

suffering with a really bad headache today! But not long now till scan day!


----------



## Cracker

Well on Monday night I had another bleed - aghhh no pain but a couple of small clots this time. Stopped quite quickly - they kindly fitted me in yesterday for a scan just to make sure and baby looked perfect. The area that bled last time completely disappeared so hopefully that will be the end of it.

Baby had doubled in length in 2 weeks from 30mm to 59mm!!! 
Still have my '12' week scan next week which will be my 5th so far - lucky me!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Had clinic yesterday and my 12 week scan is next Wednesday I'm so nervous :(
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies! Just had my first OB and everything went great and we heard the heartbeat. Very strong at 177 bpm!!!! Doc was very pleased and I am very relieved!!! For now haha :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Fixed all new updates! :flower:

Congrats too all who had scans and good luck to those with scans coming up! :D


----------



## saitiffeh

LilDreamy, you spelled my name wrong :blush:
And could you put me as predicting team blue? I will be so surprised if it is a girl!


----------



## lolpants

nice to see lots of good news :)
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Lildreamy - can change my date to the 12th please! My scan moved my date! I have also booked my gender scan for the last weekend in Feb! Very excited to know what colour we are having!


----------



## LilDreamy

Fixed. :flower:

My week has been blah. poor little one had bronchitis and is slowly getting rid of it. Had to hold her down and put an oxygen mask on her face while she screamed bloody murder for an hour. :nope:

Now she's getting over it, I'm getting it. And really worried on how it will affect bubs. :/

Can't wait to move back to warmer climate. Where I'm from the coldest it gets is between 50 and 60 degrees fahrenhight.


----------



## UkCath

Lildreamy so sorry about your little on being ill. where abouts in Germany are you? Germany may be cold in winter but they do Christmas well don't they?

Anyone watching one born every minute? That's the hospital where i had holly... Don't recognise any of the midwives though..

So jealous of everyone having scans...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

LilDreamy~ Sorry about your little one being so sick and you feel yourself coming down with it too. :( I hope you both feel better. 

I watch One Born Every Minute, I think all the new episodes have been shown though since it hasn't aired in over a month. 

Sounds like babies are doing quite well these days! :thumbup:


----------



## UkCath

We are half way through a new series of one born every minute in the UK. Its filmed at Leeds General Infirmary my local hospital. 

I think you have your own version in the states?


----------



## spiceeb

just a quick update will add more later.

had scan yesterday baby is great :haha: can my edd be changed to 26th please.

been in hospital since monday with my son billy he's been extremely ill, but hopefully he can come home today x x 

thinking of u all and will be back online asap to update x x


----------



## Candy Cane

I'm just starting to get the lovely round ligament pains now, just sneezed and thought I'd cut myself in half it was a bit of a shock! My book says they start from around 12-13 weeks, anyone else starting to get them? 

Glad your scan was okay spice, was it a private one? Lovely to hear good news.


----------



## hope&faith09

Candy cane - yes i am having lots of pains - definately worse with this pregnancy than with Amy. everything seems to be stretching far quicker this time! Hoping I get a proper baby bump quicker this time ... last time I didnt show until after 20 weeks!


----------



## Candy Cane

Glad I'm not the only one, it shocked me first and didn't know what it was until I looked it up. This is my first so not really sure what to expect! I'm guessing it will only get worse :shrug:

I've got my scan on Wednesday :happydance: Am feeling very positive since I had two previous scans and listen on my doppler everyday so hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## LilDreamy

Shocked at the bump pic i took today and just wanted to share!

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/PREGGER.png

:wohoo:

Show yours! :D


----------



## Candy Cane

Oh what a good idea, some bump shots! Mine is all bloat at the moment - I look quite far gone when I am at my worst with gas but after a 'movement' it goes back down again! I am getting loads of stretching and pulling going on today so think mine is about to start making its way upwards!

You've got quite a difference between your pics there, lovely bump - I am jealous! Is this your second baby? I think mine will take longer as this is my first.


----------



## LilDreamy

Yea, this is second baby. And Mine I think is deffo a mixture of major bloat and a little bump. I feel like my stomach is right under my ribs, and always feels full like air. And it never goes away, so its like an everlasting bloat. lol.


----------



## polaris

No bump here yet. I didn't show with my first until about six months although I am expecting to show a bit earlier as it's my second.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Lildreamy~* Awesome! :thumbup:

If I may borrow your quote, I just have 'everlasting bloat' going on lol. Can't wait til I have a bump to show off! :)


----------



## lolpants

lovely bump :)

being overweight I never really 'popped' and had a D belly with Phoebe, more like a upside down capital B :haha: kinda upset me as never really looked pregnant, just fatter :( hoping it may be different this time, but probably won't be for a long time

Lol xx


----------



## kcoennen

10 weeks with twins. Not a very good pic of the bump though.
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Candy Cane

Lovely bump there kcoe, don't think you will be staying like that for long with twins!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

im definetly having some bad pains stretching ect the other night i thought i was miscarrying they were so bad it really felt like contractions, but no blood just really anxious now for my scan on wednesday x


----------



## bunda

me too Xlaura. sharp pains that I keep telling myself is just stretching. My scan is Tuesday in my lunch hour and will be the first time I have any 'contact' with my bub (no betas, no heartbeat, no scan until 12th week in UK -ugh! I read of other people's scans with envy).

I'm nervous since we've had a few mmc on this thread. I'm amazed at how well those ladies have coped, though. If it were to happen to me too, I hope I can be as strong as they are.


----------



## Candy Cane

For those who are not first time Mum's, would you recommend over the bump jeans/trousers, or under the bump?


----------



## polaris

Candy Cane said:


> For those who are not first time Mum's, would you recommend over the bump jeans/trousers, or under the bump?

I think it depends on what way you carry. I never got very big and I much preferred under the bump maternity jeans/trousers and a belly band. I did have some over the bump trousers but I didn't really feel comfortable in them until close to the end. But they possibly are more supportive if you have a large bump?


----------



## UkCath

lolpants said:


> lovely bump :)
> 
> being overweight I never really 'popped' and had a D belly with Phoebe, more like a upside down capital B :haha: kinda upset me as never really looked pregnant, just fatter :( hoping it may be different this time, but probably won't be for a long time
> 
> Lol xx

I am with you. I am still carrying some extra weight after Holly too, so it's going to take a while for the bump to look like a bump rather than just being a bit overweight.

As for jeans, I went mainly over bump last time... The same with underwear. Probably not very flattering, but I don't like that feeling of having something pulling in under my bump when I am sat down..

Went for a spa weekend away for my friends 40th this weekend. Wasn't going to tell anyone until after my scan but when I wouldn't go in the steam room and then wouldn't put in for the cocktails kitty it started to get a bit obvious!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I liked under the bump jeans, otherwise I was itchy and uncomfortable.


----------



## lolpants

I agree with under until u are much bigger and then over might be more comfortable?
Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Agreed, I like under the bump jeans, much comfier :)


----------



## Jackie6834

Haven`t been feeling pregnant for the past two days, and my boobs are not as sore. I have a lot of energy now, and I`m feeling great! The bloat has gone away so I`m hoping for a proper bump pretty soon since I`m 13 weeks now.

I have a doctor`s appointment/scan this week, and I can`t wait to see how things are going with my little Fuji bean.

Anyone haven`t bought things for the baby yet? I plan on waiting til around 20 weeks. Also since I haven`t put on much weight, there is no reason for me to buy maternity clothes yet. Just waiting to pop so I can do so.


----------



## WILSMUM

Candy Cane said:


> For those who are not first time Mum's, would you recommend over the bump jeans/trousers, or under the bump?

I've always found over bump more comfortable - i was never big with either of mine but found under bump really uncomfortable! I guess it depends on the way you carry, i think i must carry low being tall and the under bump always felt like it was squishing babys head!!

Got my scan this morning! Excited but also a little apprehensive!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck with the scan!!


----------



## 08marchbean

good luck for your scan wilsmum. look forward to your update,.

i prefered under the bump jeans last time. the kind that just has small elastic patches on the sides not a hole band. but i prefered over the bump work pants, and the underbump kind i had were tight! they are all different and i suppose it does depend how you carry. try some on!


----------



## WILSMUM

had my scan and all looking good - just the 1 baby and its fit and healthy and wriggling around a goodun!!!
Got moved forward 6 days so I'm now due 10th August!


----------



## 08marchbean

^^thats fab. glad everything went well. I wish it was next week already for mine!


----------



## lolpants

aww thats great Wilsmum :)
Lol xx


----------



## UkCath

Great news. So jeleous though.. can't wait for my scan next week.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Wilsmum! I found a place that does private scans and may do it. Cost $75 dollars but I'm not sure I can't wait till 20 weeks to see this little one! Still deciding. I bought a pair of over the bump and worn them once but I think I'm going to buy a few pairs of under the bump this week.

So glad to see that everyones doing well! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats wilsmum and good luck to all of you who have scans next week! I'm getting SO antsy for mine - it's not until the 22nd!! :( I should feel lucky though - my next scan wasn't supposed to be until 3/30's gender scan but we're taking advantage of an "optional" scan - who wouldn't!?!? lol

Has anyone felt the baby move yet? Either from internally or from putting your hand on your tummy over the baby?

Oh and I think I finally felt one of the so-called 'stretching' pains you've all been talking about. I've had random sharp pains since the beginning but yesterday it felt different...? I was standing in line with DH for frozen yogurt and grabbed his arm because it caught me so off guard. Poor guy froze and didn't know what was happening. When it finally passed (felt like forever!), I was able to explain.

We listened to the baby's heartbeat on our doppler a few times this weekend - it's so exciting. I honestly don't know what I'd do without it. I'd be a basket case for sure. Every time I get a weird unexplained pain, I freak that something is going wrong and feel so much better when I find the sweet pitter patter of our baby's heart!


----------



## polaris

I have felt possible movement a couple of times, internally, but nothing that I could totally swear to. I can't wait to start feeling proper movement. I felt slight flutters at 16 weeks last time and more consistent movement by 18 weeks. But I'm hoping to feel it a bit earlier this time as it's my second pregnancy. Feeling baby move was one of my totally favourite things about pregnancy - I missed it once baby was born!


----------



## gardenofedens

I think it's what I'm most looking forward to until delivery!! :)


----------



## lolpants

I didn't feel kicks until 20 weeks with Phoebe and hoping its earlier this time - its weird as you do miss it and you get like 'ghost' kicks after you've given birth!

Getting quite a few twangs of pain yesterday and today - esp if I sneeze or cough and felt sick as a pig yesterday and finally I have the sore boobs - was wondering when that would kick in ;)

Lol xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Hope everyones well :).I have my scan first thing tomorrow, very anxious but exited to, will be nice ti be given a proper due date :) I'm definitely getting pots of stretching pains :( x


----------



## LilDreamy

Good luck at your scan and enjoy it! :D

Lolpants, I remember the ghost kicks. LOL! They were so weird after baby was. Orn, and I would be like... What the heck?


----------



## WILSMUM

girls with scans next week the time will fly by and they'll soon be here - it felt like my scan was forever away and then suddenly its been and gone!!!! Will post a pic up later once I can be bothered to dig the scanner out!!!!
I've got my next mw appointment on 28th feb and 20 week scan on 28th march - was gettign really confused looking at my notes yesterday with the dates on for some reaso my brain was trying to tell me they were the same day!!!!
I might get another scan around 33 weeks as well apparently as Ailsa was small for her gestation so they told me yesterday! No one said anything when she was born! So I'm under consultant care and had to make my 20 week scan appoitnment for the consultants clinic so guess he'll decide then if he wants me back for another scan!

And as for movement sometimes in the evenings i think i feel baby move but then tell myself it can't be as its too early and its probably just wind!!! Lol!!! But who nos it was certainly wriggling around a lot yesterday!


----------



## WILSMUM

heres my wriggley baby!
 



Attached Files:







Baby3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## katrinalorien

Awww so beautiful!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

beautiful wilsmum!


----------



## lolpants

aww nice pic - I think it may be a boy?
Lol xx


----------



## UkCath

Good picture.. Glad it all went well.
Just 9 days 20 hours and 10 mins to go for me.


----------



## gardenofedens

UkCath said:


> Good picture.. Glad it all went well.
> Just 9 days 20 hours and 10 mins to go for me.

lol

14 days, 22 hours, and 40 minutes for me!! :happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

hi ladies,

after my scan last week i sort of had a sneaky look at my notes from when billy was born, was interested to see why i had a major bleed for hours later. to my shock it read that my scar had ruptured :shrug: this would explain why i need to go to the hematology consultant tomorrow. i was just shocked that i would be seeing someone so soon. i also have another scan and another consultant appointment next thursday. its all freaking me out a bit. 

another strange thing, i have started to produce colostrum already, dont know if its cos billy is only 1 but its odd for me. it doesnt usually come to me untill about 6 months gone x x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Spiceeb I thought my nipples felt wet yesterday :-/ 

I has my scan this morning :) baby is fine yay and I'm 12+2 due 20th august ekkk still doesnt feel real x


----------



## LilDreamy

GREAT SCAN PIC! lol that was quick getting your scanner out!, :D

Believe it or not, that's how I knew I was pregnant, I had drops of colostrum before I got my BFP. So hopefully it's normal...


----------



## Candy Cane

Lovely scan pic, its exciting with all these scans coming up! Oh and I'm a peach today woohoo! :happydance:

I had my scan this morning and all is well! I was moved forward another day so now due 14th August if you wouldn't mind updating the front page please LilDreamy! :cloud9:

Its going to be so exciting seeing everyones pics!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WILSMUM

yeah i had an energy spurt and wanted to get it on FB as an announcement!!!

Lovely pic candycane!!!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on the scans ladies!!

..and so many moving into 2nd tri now!

AFM, I am knackered!! Phoebe was up ALL night last night and even when I tried to nap with her earlier I had a phone call that woke me up :grr: Not going into work now and Phoebes daddy is still coming over so I can have a break! (well needed!)

Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Nice scans! :D

Today I didn't take a nap... at all! I had ENERGY!!! First time since Christmas! I got housework done! It was lovely :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies,
Gorgeous scan pics! I'm jealous!! The one symptom I can't seem to shake is the exhaustion! I get tired to early and I feel bad for my dh who wants to spend time with me at night and I fall asleep on the couch. At least he knows it's because I'm growing a baby in there!! Haha. Alot of my symptoms have backed off alot this week. I guess my hcg finally peaked and is now lowering. I want to rent a Doppler after hearing the hb last week! Haha
Well here's to us all moving to 2nd tri in the next few weeks


----------



## hope&faith09

I have to say this last week I have started to have far more energy and I am getting through the day alot easier although I am shattered in the evening still but I think I was before I got pregnant just from looking after Amy - 

Cant believe we will all be in 2nd Tri soon! Hopefully a nice and smooth trimester for us all! I cant wait for my gender scan at the end of this month!!!


----------



## UkCath

Great Scan pictures!


----------



## lolpants

I wish I could say I had energy - but I haven't- and the reason? My iron levels were so low I had to have extra tests for my ferritin levels - which came back today as 4mcg/l - 12mcg/l is the minimum healthy level so I have less than a 1/3 of that! Explains the tiredness really!
Lol xx


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there ladies,
> Gorgeous scan pics! I'm jealous!! The one symptom I can't seem to shake is the exhaustion! I get tired to early and I feel bad for my dh who wants to spend time with me at night and I fall asleep on the couch. At least he knows it's because I'm growing a baby in there!! Haha. Alot of my symptoms have backed off alot this week. I guess my hcg finally peaked and is now lowering. I want to rent a Doppler after hearing the hb last week! Haha
> Well here's to us all moving to 2nd tri in the next few weeks

Buy one!! Search google for the "Sonoline B Fetal Doppler". I'm pretty sure I got mine from fetaldoppler.net and I think it's the 3Mhz. It's only $53 and I heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks. DH and I listen to it every few nights, LOVE IT! :happydance:



lolpants said:


> I wish I could say I had energy - but I haven't- and the reason? My iron levels were so low I had to have extra tests for my ferritin levels - which came back today as 4mcg/l - 12mcg/l is the minimum healthy level so I have less than a 1/3 of that! Explains the tiredness really!
> Lol xx

Oh no....I didn't even consider that. I wonder if I can go in to the dr's for a test or if I should just start taking supplements. My iron levels were *always* low before I got pregnant and I bet they're even lower now? No wonder I'm so gosh darn tired all the time! Thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Anyone else dying to find out the sex? I really want a gender scan :) going to have to speak nice to the oh lol x


----------



## UkCath

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Anyone else dying to find out the sex? I really want a gender scan :) going to have to speak nice to the oh lol x

Dying to yes. Would you prefer another girl or a boy? I think another little girlie for holly to play with would be nice but I know Dh would like a boy this time....


----------



## gardenofedens

Definitely. I've been dying to know for WEEKS! lol

Really hoping we can see at our 14 week scan


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lovin the scan pics!!! :D


----------



## LilDreamy

13 weeks today!!

Im dying to know just so I can start buying! Lol!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am so excited to find out ... only 2 weeks till gender scan yay. x x x


----------



## spiceeb

i will be opting to find out sooner rather than later for certain. because its our 4th baby we need to know bedroom wise. if i have another son then we will need to move houses lol :haha: if its a girl then she will share with her sister when the time comes. i cant possibly have 3 boys in one room thoughx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

UkCath said:


> Xlaura_BellaX said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else dying to find out the sex? I really want a gender scan :) going to have to speak nice to the oh lol x
> 
> Dying to yes. Would you prefer another girl or a boy? I think another little girlie for holly to play with would be nice but I know Dh would like a boy this time....Click to expand...


I.would love bella to have a sister so close in age and it would definetly be cheaper haha I'm pretty 50/50 though don't really mind all the family want me to have a boy, I'm convinced it will be a girl though :). X


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Family members and DH are team pink lol. I'm the only one waving a team baby flag. :haha: Looking forward to mid/late April so we can find out!


----------



## Candy Cane

I was in a few minds some weeks back, but ever since I had the 12 week scan it has really made me want to know because based on the nub theory it looks like a girl. Now I want to know for sure! I have my gender scan booked for 2nd March - I'll tell on here which team we are on but won't be telling family etc.


----------



## spiceeb

woohoo 12 weeks today yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:xx


----------



## Candy Cane

You'd be a plum if you had a fruit ticker! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Happy 12 weeks, Spice! :)


----------



## vintagecat

Just popped on to say welcome to the new ladies! :)

My due date can be changed to August 8th! I'm measuring ahead of my previous date.


----------



## lolpants

OMG my nipples are so itchy!!Can't sleep 'cos of it!! Anyone else having this?

Happy 12 weeks Spice!

I feel so far behind most of you!! can't believe some of you in 15th week already! Its flying by!!
Lol xx


----------



## spiceeb

forgot to post scan last week. so this was at 10 weeks 4 days and based on the nub theory iwould say this might be a girl :haha: i will be having another scan on thursday x
 



Attached Files:







408086_337369146296992_100000717271915_1046597_1547223000_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## UkCath

So jeleous of all the scan pics.

I must say I don't really know alot about nub theory, but I know with Holly the sonographer at 13 weeks hinted she thought it was a boy.. which was wrong.. and that was from a sonographer who obviously must see scans all the time.. so I think it must be impossible to say really.

3 days 20 hours and 25 mins to my scan... can't wait!


----------



## 08marchbean

lolpants- iv not had itchy nipples, sounds annoying!! 
cute scan pic spice!
Mine is tomorow morning at 10, excited to know how far along they think i am as im not 100%!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

12 weeks today!! 
And my Doppler comes in the mail today! :)


----------



## Cracker

Hi ladies - sorry I haven't been on much, still suffering from on and off bleeding...so now have had 6 scans including by NT one. All is absolutely perfect and baby and is doing so well and they can't see why I am bleeding

So next thought is that it is cervical erosion, so hopefully getting referred to a gynae. Just been finding hard to stay positive and enjoy pregnancy with this going on.

On a plus note, baby was so wonderful in the scans and the NT scan and blood test came back low risk too! Have a picture on my phone so will upload it in a minute. Also am 14 weeks tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cracker

Here it is!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappilyaMrs

How many of you ladies are getting a nuchal translucency scan? I'm 24 and my doc says most people my age opt for just the blood work. That's what my sister did. Any thoughts?


----------



## Candy Cane

Lovely scan pic Cracker, we are exactly the same due date. I had my scan last week, exciting isn't it!


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> How many of you ladies are getting a nuchal translucency scan? I'm 24 and my doc says most people my age opt for just the blood work. That's what my sister did. Any thoughts?

In the UK the bloodwork is included in the 12 week Nuchal Scan and most healthcare trusts offer it as standard to all mothers regardless of age, although some trusts only offer it to women over a certain age. Mine was included regardless. I am awaiting results from bloods now, but sonogrpaher was happy with what she saw on the scan my NT result was 1.8 which is good so I am pleased.


----------



## polaris

Lovely scan pictures everyone! My scan is tomorrow at 12 p.m., can't wait! But nervous too, even though I had a scan at 9 weeks.


----------



## Candy Cane

polaris said:


> Lovely scan pictures everyone! My scan is tomorrow at 12 p.m., can't wait! But nervous too, even though I had a scan at 9 weeks.

Good luck! You will be fine :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Thought I would post my bump now its appeared - I haven't put on a single pound since my BFP but my body has changed completely. I had a completely flat stomach before! My last day in first tri! :happydance:

Thought you might find my solution to trousers that won't do up, amusing! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6









photo-1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## UkCath

I used to do that with trousers during my last pregnancy too.. Haven't had to yet but no doubt will soon!

Good luck to everyone with scans still to come.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

gardenofedens said:


> HappilyaMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hey there ladies,
> Gorgeous scan pics! I'm jealous!! The one symptom I can't seem to shake is the exhaustion! I get tired to early and I feel bad for my dh who wants to spend time with me at night and I fall asleep on the couch. At least he knows it's because I'm growing a baby in there!! Haha. Alot of my symptoms have backed off alot this week. I guess my hcg finally peaked and is now lowering. I want to rent a Doppler after hearing the hb last week! Haha
> Well here's to us all moving to 2nd tri in the next few weeks
> 
> Buy one!! Search google for the "Sonoline B Fetal Doppler". I'm pretty sure I got mine from fetaldoppler.net and I think it's the 3Mhz. It's only $53 and I heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks. DH and I listen to it every few nights, LOVE
> 
> Hey so I got my doppler in the mail today and Im not sure it's working properly. 1. As soon as I turn it on it starts showing numbers and the heart flashes... Like before I even put it on my tummy.
> 2. I tried it on my own heart to and it shows my heartbeat at an extremely high bpm, like 140. Maybe your not supposed to put it near your heart because it doesn't read it accurately.
> 3. I think I can hear baby's hb because it sounds like what I heard at the doc but it's so soft and sometimes I can hear it even though it's not getting picked up on the screen...
> Ugh! Anyways...Click to expand...


----------



## lolpants

GL at your scan today Polaris!!

I just found out I am gonna be a Great Aunt!!! My niece is due 12th August! :)

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Oh and I love your scan pic Cracker!! Looks like baby is pointing upwards saying 'thats my Mummy' :) xx


----------



## lolpants

I've just started bleeding!! Bright red blood :( panicking here and can't speak to anyone till after 1pm!!


----------



## spiceeb

oh huni hope everything is ok i will be stalking till u update :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Thanks hun - have emergency scan booked for tomorrow morning - still bleeding - starting to get heavier and look like clots :(
Lol xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Oh no :( How can they possibly make you wait until tomorrow!!


----------



## spiceeb

i have bled in all my pregnancies babe and we been ok. as long as u have no pain (and believe me this far along it would really hurt) u will be ok just try to relax and keep off ur feet x


----------



## UkCath

:hugs:Oh no, hope you are okay.
Try to rest and put your feet up.. not easy with a little one I know!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Thinking of you lol hopefully everything will be ok x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hope everything is okay!!!!


----------



## Cracker

So sorry to read this Lolpants - I've had yet another bright red heavy bleed today and have yet another scan tomorrow, this time if everything is okay I'm going to insist on seeing a consultant...this will be my 7th scan!!

Put your feet up and drink loads of water and try not too panic, if you are really worried go straight to a&e :thumbup: Really hoping everything will be okay for you


----------



## polaris

So sorry to Lolpants and Cracker that you are having bleeding. Really hope that the scan tomorrow shows that everything is OK.

My scan went perfectly today, baby was very active and wriggling around a lot and waving at me! The scan took ages because baby wouldn't stay still for them to get an accurate measurement. Which was great because I got to watch them for ages! Anyway I have been bumped up a few days to 13 weeks and my official due date is now 21st August, so if you could alter the front page when you get the chance Lildreamy! :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry to hear that Lolpants and Cracker. I hope everything is okay for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Cracker

Thanks everyone, glad your scan went so well polaris, always amazes me how much they move!!

Had another scan today everything is perfect with baby and cannot see any reason for the bleed and according to the extremely nice sonographer the most common reason for bleeding is 'there is no reason'! However I am going to see a consultant next week to check my cervix for erosion and possible cause of bleeding.

Fingers crossed for lolpants


----------



## saitiffeh

Glad to hear all is well Cracker :) And hope everything is okay for lolpants!

Did everyone have a nice Valentine's Day?


----------



## lolpants

bad news guys :( Ive lost the baby - due an operation tomorrow and staying at my parents for the week... although it felt like I may have passed the baby since - I had intense labour type pains and passed something on the toilet.

I am absolutely devastated - gonna take a while to heal emotionally and physically

I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond - GL to cracker and congrats to polaris

Lots of love to you all 
Lol xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh no. Lolpants, I am so sorry. Devastated for you right now. Will be saying many prayers for you and hoping for your healing and recovery. So so sorry.. :(


----------



## UkCath

Oh no, I am so sorry lolpants.


----------



## polaris

Oh no, I am so sorry Lolpants. :hugs: I can't imagine what you are going through now. I hope that the operation goes as well as possible tomorrow if you need it. Look after yourself hun.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

So sorry lolpants :( thinking of you x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry, Lolpants. :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

omg huni i am so sorry for u,i find it heartbreaking that we still losing people at this late stage x honestly am devastated for u x x


----------



## saitiffeh

Oh I am so sorry to hear lolpants :(


----------



## Candy Cane

Oh lolpants I am so, so sorry - glad to hear you can be with your parents to help you during this horrible time. Hope your op goes well xxx


----------



## Cracker

So extremely sorry lolpants, take lots of time and be reassured it is NOTHING you have done :hugs: Take care of yourself and your little girl


----------



## lolpants

Just stopping by to let you all know that no op was needed as I laboured naturally (and painfully) at home yesterday :( 
Will carry on staying at parents for next few days as I recover.
I will be stopping by in August - can't wait to hear all your birth stories and see pics of your lil ones.
Take care Ladies - you have all been such brilliant support - you will all make fantastic Mothers
Lol xx


----------



## Crawshaw

So so sorry to hear of this sad news, sending big hugs!


----------



## saitiffeh

Well at least you don't need the operation, that would be so so difficult :( I hope you get your sticky BFP quickly xx


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear yr sad news lolpants, take care hun and rest up :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

my scan from today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







427611_232327746861971_100002542415496_493090_1247286226_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Our scan from yesterday... Due date confirmed 8-30-12
Baby was moving around like crazy... even though in this shot he/she's legs crossed, hands behind the head, relaxing! 
Telling co-workers on Tuesday, then making it "facebook official"!

I have 2 close friends due in July, and they both found out this week that they're having boys... so while I was leaning towards a girl, it would be really nice to have the 3 boys so close... And still tempted to stay team yellow if I can handle it!
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-15_11-19-17_693.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Lots of love your way, Lolpants. :hugs:

*Spice~* Babe looks good! :)

*EA~* That is too cute!!! :D Good luck staying on team yellow.. :thumbup:


----------



## WILSMUM

lovely scan pics girls x


----------



## Cracker

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Our scan from yesterday... Due date confirmed 8-30-12
> Baby was moving around like crazy... even though in this shot he/she's legs crossed, hands behind the head, relaxing!
> Telling co-workers on Tuesday, then making it "facebook official"!
> 
> I have 2 close friends due in July, and they both found out this week that they're having boys... so while I was leaning towards a girl, it would be really nice to have the 3 boys so close... And still tempted to stay team yellow if I can handle it!

I'm really trying to stay team yellow as well - so hard to stay strong! Last time we found out, but would be so nice to have a complete surprise!!

I've still been having more bleeding, ended up in A&E on Thursday night after passing a huge clot. Sorry! But everything still is fine, consultant thinks it is low lying placenta but impossible to tell until 20 wk scan. So trying to keep it easy - don't want that sort of scare again!!!

Has anyone felt baby yet? Think it was 17 weeks with DD but I swear I felt flutterings this week :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Cracker~* Glad your baby is doing well, sorry to hear your still bleeding though. :hugs: I hope the bleeding stops completely soon.. I was 14 weeks with number 3 when fluttering started, do you notice movement more while sitting? 

I have the same, what feels like bubbles popping, that I had with my third son starting around this time. Only every 2-3 days though, I can't wait until they happen more often. :)


----------



## polaris

I can feel little bits of movement too and I'm only 13 weeks! Not every day but I'm pretty sure that it's movement. I really can't wait for it to get stronger and more regular, I love that feeling!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I know it's weird cuz it's my first but I swear I felt the lo moving in their this week. Very butterfly's/popcorn popping in my tummy. So weird! Not sure if I'm correct but I can't wait to feel some real kicks!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I've had bubble popping too when I'm still :) I.didn't feel dd until I was 19 weeks mind I haven't had the popping feeling for a week.now :( I'm worried Wich is silly I.know!


----------



## gardenofedens

It's my first so I know it's early to be feeling anything but I swear I have. I only notice it if I'm laying down very still for a long time though.

Happily-did you get the doppler figured out? It takes a couple times to really get the hang of it. Little bean moved a lot since yesterday cuz the heartbeat was in a different place than it has been the last two weeks! I can't wait to really start feeling LO, I feel like then I won't need to use the doppler as often. Right now I use it once or twice per week!


----------



## Candy Cane

How have the reactions been to those who have told families/friends? This is our first and I am 37, I told my Aunt and Uncle yesterday and they were completely shocked and said they never thought we wanted any children because we never spoke about it. Just because I don't speak about it doesn't mean I don't want any! I've been a career girl until now and have achieved what I wanted to, and now want to achieve motherhood before its too late. I was just a bit disappointed by their reaction almost like they thought it must be unplanned. 

Has anyone else had any unexpected or strange reactions? Its knocked my confidence a bit I have to say.


----------



## WILSMUM

This is my 3rd and DHs 5th so pretty much the first thing we've had to say to people is yes its planned, we thought long and hard about it and its the right decision for us! Once we'd given out the explanation family have been really pleased for us, well all except DHs eldest 2 daughters (14 and 11) who said they were OK to start with only to then go off on one!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Family have annoyed me with their reactions like why have you done that ect ect I don't think any of my close family said congratulations

I'm 24 in April this is my second and my dd is 13 months atm BUT I'm in a long term relationship don't claim benefits we own out own house and oh works dam hard to support us and this baby was planned, I think my family think I haven't properly thought about having no.2 rolls eyes


----------



## Pinkorblue11

The family members I've told have reacted better than I thought they would. This is the first baby we've planned to have so that could explain it, the first 3 were 1st trimester battles of "not another one?!?" "you're putting your lives on hold, again" "so much for a career, house, new car, ect." blah blah blah. :wacko: So glad it's been positive so far this time, but we're prepared for any naysayers, if they have anything to say that isn't positive, they can wait to see us after the baby comes. That kind of stress is not welcome and I don't have to put up with it. I'm 30 and DH is 32, we're very happy with our decision and eager to meet our new family member. :cloud9:


----------



## Candy Cane

Thanks ladies, glad I'm not alone but still think its so rude of people to have these opinionated thoughts, it's almost like we are still 15 and in school lol! I would expect negative reactions then but not as a 37 year old married woman, completely unreliant on any form of handouts. Grr!!


----------



## Cin

Hello ladies, can I join you please? I'm due on 19th August - predicted team pink from nub/skull guesses but wont find out officially until April 10th!


----------



## Candy Cane

Cin said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you please? I'm due on 19th August - predicted team pink from nub/skull guesses but wont find out officially until April 10th!

Yay another Firefly - welcome and congrats!


----------



## Cin

Candy Cane said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, can I join you please? I'm due on 19th August - predicted team pink from nub/skull guesses but wont find out officially until April 10th!
> 
> Yay another Firefly - welcome and congrats!Click to expand...

Thankyou! Just realised my due date is exactly 6 months today, eek where has the time gone :wacko:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Everybody in my family has been really supportive. The only thing that bothered me is that a few people on my dh's side of the family have asked him if he is okay with it. I'm sorry but if he wasn't okay with it then we wouldn't be telling you. And it takes two to tango. We both made this baby and even though we were planning on waiting a tad longer we BOTH were happy and excited about it. Just seems like people have no etiquette anymore. Think about the words that come out of your mouth!!! Anyways... :)


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> Everybody in my family has been really supportive. The only thing that bothered me is that a few people on my dh's side of the family have asked him if he is okay with it. I'm sorry but if he wasn't okay with it then we wouldn't be telling you. And it takes two to tango. We both made this baby and even though we were planning on waiting a tad longer we BOTH were happy and excited about it. Just seems like people have no etiquette anymore. Think about the words that come out of your mouth!!! Anyways... :)

Thats charming, like they're blaming it on you! :nope: Some people eh! I just don't get it, why can't people be pleased :nope:


----------



## saitiffeh

My mother was pretty much just like "I hope everything goes however you want it to". Gee, thanks Mom? OH's family was all super pleased.

For my first son, I was 21 and in a relationship with this guy my Mom hated. I did end up marrying him, but it ended badly. She still hasn't seen her first grandbaby, and from Day 1 she was unhappy with it. This time around everything was planned and budgeted for so at least her reaction this time was better then last time!


----------



## katrinalorien

My parents have been pretty supportive, and other than a random first comment so have OH's... but I wonder about all my "friends"

The first comment went something like "Oh... it happened faster than you thought eh?" As if it wasn't a wonderful surprise... but it wasn't too bad of a comment.

Anyone know how to get rid of a splitting headache? I went to bed and it was present and I woke up and it is still here... feels like my head is splitting in two.


----------



## powerxpuff

I'm in my third pregnancy - 14w! due Aug 16 ish.


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> My parents have been pretty supportive, and other than a random first comment so have OH's... but I wonder about all my "friends"
> 
> The first comment went something like "Oh... it happened faster than you thought eh?" As if it wasn't a wonderful surprise... but it wasn't too bad of a comment.
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of a splitting headache? I went to bed and it was present and I woke up and it is still here... feels like my head is splitting in two.

I think you can take paracetamol during pregnancy?? I think I'd only take it if it's really bad though - have you been drinking enough water? Just thinking whether it could be dehydration? Please ask your midwife about the paracetamol though.


----------



## spiceeb

i feel like i am the least pregnant out of us all, cant believe some are 15 weeks lol x least i know i will deliver a few weeks earlier than due date :)


----------



## Candy Cane

Awwww you're not that far behind, quite a few aren't as far as you yet so you're comfortably in the middle not last! You'll probably beat a few to it if you're being delivered early.


----------



## katrinalorien

Candy Cane said:


> katrinalorien said:
> 
> 
> My parents have been pretty supportive, and other than a random first comment so have OH's... but I wonder about all my "friends"
> 
> The first comment went something like "Oh... it happened faster than you thought eh?" As if it wasn't a wonderful surprise... but it wasn't too bad of a comment.
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of a splitting headache? I went to bed and it was present and I woke up and it is still here... feels like my head is splitting in two.
> 
> I think you can take paracetamol during pregnancy?? I think I'd only take it if it's really bad though - have you been drinking enough water? Just thinking whether it could be dehydration? Please ask your midwife about the paracetamol though.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will ask at my next appointment. I was thinking maybe dehydration as well because I was throwing up so much.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Spice~* You're more pregnant than me! ;)

*Cin and Powerxpuff~* Welcome and congrats!!! :)

*Katrina~* Hope you start feeling better soon. :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

We had all good reactions when we announced but I think everyone was expecting it and waiting for it. We hadn't told anyone we'd been trying but we got married in June and everyone just assumed babies come next. We'd actually even been telling everyone we weren't trying since I'm still finishing my teaching credentials but they must have known otherwise. Everyone was THRILLED there's finally going to be another baby in the family. The next youngest is my cousin who's 9. My 'generation' of the kids runs from 28 years old to 9 years old with me being the eldest and I'm bringing home the first great-grandbaby/grandbaby to my side of the family. :)

Next ultrasound Wednesday at 8:15am, CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## WILSMUM

paracetemol is fine to take during pregnancy, it ake a half dose so one tablet when i have a really bad headache, i think other things are ok to take now as well we're out of 1st tri, it says everything you can take and at what stages in pregnancy in the nhs book you get from yr mw.

Welcome powerxpuff! Yr due on my b'day!!!! The 16th was also my original due date based on lmp but my dating scan set my due date as 10th instead! 
I'll be another one delivering a week early as well!


----------



## katrinalorien

Woot headache went away!!! 

So... when are people finding out boy/girl if you are? Has anyone scheduled their anatomy ultrasound?


----------



## hope&faith09

I am finding out boy / girl on Saturday ... very very very excited.


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah man good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm not finding out until April 12th!!!! Soo far away!!!! I've considered getting an early private scan at 16 weeks but not sure.


----------



## Candy Cane

I've got a gender scan booked for 2nd March and my 20 week scan booked for 19th March - I have to have scans every four weeks after that and will be delivered early as I am on daily Clexane injections. 

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> I'm so jealous!!!

Lol :haha: I'd much rather have a low risk, midwife led pregnancy although it will be nice to see bubba every four weeks I have to say but it all comes with unwanted stress :nope:


----------



## Cracker

Just a quick note to say goodbye, wishing you all content and healthy pregnancies. We lost our baby at 14+6 last night, sometimes things just aren't meant to be. Now time to recover from the operation and have a few months of getting back on track

Don't let this scare any of you, things haven't been right from the start. Take care ladies x


----------



## gardenofedens

Cracker, I'm so sorry. I can't begin to imagine. It worries me every time we lose someone, especially so far along already. :( Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## polaris

Cracker said:


> Just a quick note to say goodbye, wishing you all content and healthy pregnancies. We lost our baby at 14+6 last night, sometimes things just aren't meant to be. Now time to recover from the operation and have a few months of getting back on track
> 
> Don't let this scare any of you, things haven't been right from the start. Take care ladies x

Cracker, I'm so so sorry. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Take care of yourself hun. :hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Cracker I'm soooo sorry sweetie. Wow...


----------



## hope&faith09

Cracker - My thoughts are with you hun. x Take care of yourself.


----------



## WILSMUM

so sorry to hear yr terrible news cracker :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

so sorry ur bubs lost the fight, love to u and ur family x x :nope:


----------



## saitiffeh

Can't believe we are still loosing people :( So sorry Cracker, take care of yourself :(


----------



## LilDreamy

:nope: I'm so sorry cracker. Horrible news. :( 
You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope things will get better for you soon and hope to see you back soon.


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry I haven't been on much. Work has been working me so much. :nope:
I have the absolute worst headaches and cramping. Hope all is doing well.


----------



## gardenofedens

Finally had my 14 week ultrasound. I've been counting down for weeks now! Super exciting to see our little baby again! :happydance:

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2dc03b3127cceff39be4e2a8800000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Measuring 13 weeks 3 days which is exactly how far along I am by ovulation date so that's good! We were really hoping to see the gender today but no such luck. Baby was sleeping peacefully and wouldn't get into a position for us to tell. Gender scan at 19 weeks on 3/30. :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow excellent scan!

:hugs: Cracker


----------



## Candy Cane

Cracker said:


> Just a quick note to say goodbye, wishing you all content and healthy pregnancies. We lost our baby at 14+6 last night, sometimes things just aren't meant to be. Now time to recover from the operation and have a few months of getting back on track
> 
> Don't let this scare any of you, things haven't been right from the start. Take care ladies x

:hugs: I'm so, so sorry Cracker - despite the problems you were so positive and coped really well and then this happens to you....I can't begin to imagine how you feel so far down the line. I hope they are able to find out why it happened once you are ready to face that, and hope they can do something for you should you want to try again in the future. My thoughts are with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

I had my 12 week scan today. Before the appointment, I had a scare though and started bleeding. They took me early, and the doctor said I have a bleeding spot on my cervix. She said it's totally normal and nothing to worry about. Um sorry lady - it's pretty hard not to worry when you see blood!!!! Anyways, everything is fine and babies are perfect. 

Here they are! The first picture is of both of them - Baby A is on it's side facing us and Baby B is on it's back. The second picture is of Baby A, and the third picture is of Baby B. They're adorable!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







407459_794790411956_1207720121_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7









424856_794790851076_47502095_35903682_733208450_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









426755_794790671436_47502095_35903681_959179397_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow... what wonderful babies you have!


----------



## WILSMUM

Wow! Amazing scan pics of the twins! Do you know yet if they are identical or fraternal?


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you! They are fraternal. I'm hoping to find out the genders in 4 weeks at my next appointment!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry Cracker. :hugs::hugs:

*Lildreamy~* Sorry work is being so rough on you, hope the cramps and headaches go away. :flower:

*Garden~* :thumbup::thumbup: for your scan!

*Kco~* Very adorable!! :D Congrats again on your twins!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies, had another doc appointment and heard baby's string heartbeat again. 166 bpm and baby moved while we were listening and it was amazing to hear the movement. Can't wait to see the lo on the ultrasound at 20 weeks which seems so far away! Well it's my birthday Saturday and we are going on vacation next week so hopefully the next few weeks will go by quickly. Have one more appointment at 16 weeks befOre 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## Candy Cane

Its such a lovely sound isn't it! Thats a good strong heartbeat too :happydance:

Happy Birthday for Saturday! :cake:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*HappilyaMrs~* Happy Birthday and have fun on your vacation!!! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

Not sure if I am the first but I am officially on team pink! had a cheeky baby and a lovely scan today and madam her her legs crossed until the last moment! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow amazing. Team :pink: go! Hahahaha I can't wait till my gender scan!!


----------



## kcoennen

LilDreamy - Can you change my due date to August 11 please? Even though my due date is later, they won't let the twins go past August 11. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats hope&faith!!! :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Congrats on your pink bump :) 

I caved and booked a gender scan lol not long march 8 I cannot wait x


----------



## spiceeb

comgrats for 1st offical gendering :happydance:


----------



## WILSMUM

yay congrats on the pink bump!

I'm hoping baby will co-operate at my 20 week scan on 28th March!!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Updated. :)

I have my 16 week appointment on the 5th! :D

And congrats on team :pink:!!! Girls are the best! :D


----------



## UkCath

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Congrats on your pink bump :)
> 
> I caved and booked a gender scan lol not long march 8 I cannot wait x

Me too!! March 11...


----------



## polaris

Lildreamy, could you change my due date to 21st August please? That's my official due date from my dating scan so I don't think it should change again.


----------



## Candy Cane

polaris said:


> Lildreamy, could you change my due date to 21st August please? That's my official due date from my dating scan so I don't think it should change again.

Thats my birthday! What a wonderful child it will be :haha:

I wonder how many of us will have Leo babies and how many will fall into Virgo as it changes on 23rd!


----------



## Droplette

hello! congrats on your wee ones ladies :D my name is Jasmin. i'm 18 and expecting my first on 26 august. i'm convinced bub is a boy but will know for sure 25 march! can't wait to get to know you ladies better xx


----------



## Mrs O Xx

Hello im due on the 23rd august. I already have two little boys 3 and 1 year old. My next scan is on 29th march and we have decided that we will find out the sex this time if we can, would love a little girl but aslong as baby is healthy thats all that matters. This will be my last pregnancy xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Candy Cane said:


> I wonder how many of us will have Leo babies and how many will fall into Virgo as it changes on 23rd!

My kiddos seem to come before their due date, for one reason or another. If this little one sticks around and breaks the pattern, I'll have another Virgo in the house. :) 

:wave: Jasmin and Mrs. O!! Congrats and welcome! :flower:


----------



## Droplette

Thank you pinkorblue! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Ack, I can't believe some of you guys are finding out already!! I'm SO SO SO anxious to find out and my scan isn't for WEEKS still! Our next scan isn't until 3/30! ARGH!


----------



## Droplette

gardenofedens said:


> Ack, I can't believe some of you guys are finding out already!! I'm SO SO SO anxious to find out and my scan isn't for WEEKS still! Our next scan isn't until 3/30! ARGH!

I'm anxious too! My scan is just five days before yours lol. Are you wanting a specific gender?


----------



## gardenofedens

Nope, when we first starting ttc, we both really wanted a girl. Then for a while I wanted a boy and was certain we were having one. Now I'm not sure at all, thinking more team pink, but I'm completely okay either way. You?


----------



## Candy Cane

Yay I'm an Avocado today lol!


----------



## katrinalorien

Goodness!! And I'm right behind you :winkwink: Happy avacado week!!!

Four more weeks and you will be halfway done! Piece of cake no?


----------



## 08marchbean

eek, exciting for those who have found out gender already! pretty sure we are staying team yellow again, but part of me really wants to know! :) 
i havnt been sick for 3 days now :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

You have so much more resolve than I do! I definitely can't be team yellow, I can't wait to book my scan. How many weeks do I have to be to tell the gender?


----------



## 08marchbean

haha, we were team yellow last time too and it was really exciting when she was born as i thought she would b a boy! (all boys in oh's fam) i have more of a want to know this time but i want the same experience :)
i think they say 16 weeks to be sure of gender.


----------



## gardenofedens

We were originally booked for 16 weeks and then they rescheduled to 19! BOOO!! :( I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Cin

Only just realised some of you have already found out the gender - congrats ladies! Cant wait until my 20 week scan (or should I say 21w2d scan) it seems SO FAR away :dohh:


----------



## WILSMUM

Had my 16 week MW appointment yesterday - didn't get to hear the hb as baby was hiding in my back which explains why i've had such bad backache lately!!! MW was happy with what she heard tho so all fine and don't see her again till after my 20 week scan which is 4 weeks today!!!!

We're hoping to find out the sex but if this one is like my last then it'll have its legs crossed and not be willing to share!! It was exciting being on team yellow last time esp as I had (and will be having again) and elective c-section! We just want to know this time as if its a boy then we've got loads of girl baby cloths and pink stuff that needs to be sold and charity shopped!!!!


----------



## spiceeb

just wanted to let u all know i'm still about lol, just feeling a bit fed up at the min so rather than do everyones head in with negative posts, i will just read and run till tomorrow x x


----------



## Droplette

gardenofedens said:


> Nope, when we first starting ttc, we both really wanted a girl. Then for a while I wanted a boy and was certain we were having one. Now I'm not sure at all, thinking more team pink, but I'm completely okay either way. You?

I more so want a boy. I did want a girl at first but I think I'd be a better mummy to a boy. I guess that's just my sad way of thinking :(


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Anyone else worried! I feel great an not feeling baby move I know its too early I'm just so worried something will be wrong!! Have my gender scan next week though so hopefully that will put my mind at ease :) x


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck! I'm sure everything is fine. I haven't felt anything move but I think its because its my first. I just don't know if I have felt it or not. Hopefully tomorrow I will hear the heartbeat!


----------



## spiceeb

with my daughter, i didn't feel her move till about 19-20 weeks. my next baby i felt him move at 18-19 weeks. my 3rd was about 16-17 weeks and this time i have felt some very very slight flutters. i think its cos i am such a pro now at feeling babies move :haha: at this stage i wouldn't be concerned u haven't felt anything, don't worry it will come :happydance: and before u know it we will all be complaining that we have an arm/foot wedged in our ribs lol x


----------



## hope&faith09

I always think this stage of pregnancy is odd ... you dont feel many movements and most people are starting to feel normal again. I remeber with Amy I worried all through this part of pregnancy ... but this time I am going to enjoy it before I really start to feel pregnant and uncomfortable and cant sleep with baby siiting on my bladder!


----------



## gardenofedens

I thought I felt flutters about a week ago, I was sure of it, but haven't felt anything since. It's really strange. Like you said hope&faith - this part of pregnancy is odd and nerve-wracking! I had to pull out my doppler last night and make sure our baby was still in there! My tummy is growing though and I'm freaking STARVING all the time. I've never eaten so much food in my life!! I can't wait to feel the baby move more regularly and more than just little flutters!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

5 more days until my MW appt, hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time. :happydance: 

Happy thoughts to those who have scans coming up! Month and a half to go before I can expect mine. :)


----------



## UkCath

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Anyone else worried! I feel great an not feeling baby move I know its too early I'm just so worried something will be wrong!! Have my gender scan next week though so hopefully that will put my mind at ease :) x

I totally know what you mean. I just dont feel pregnant. I think we only have to worry if there is any pain or bleeding though.

This is one of the reasons i caved in and booked a gender scan for next weekend...i guess i guess i just want a bit of reassurance !


----------



## AC1987

I haven't posted in here for ages so not sure whats going on with everyone :) I'll try to catch up sometime! 
Anyways Im due aug 19th. I'm 16 weeks tomorrow.. I've had one scan at 11 weeks got to see my baby :cloud9: then this past week I got to her the babies heartbeat! :D 
At times I swear I feel movement from the baby... once at 14 weeks, then a few times this past week. Even last night felt something was there. :)


----------



## polaris

I agree, this is a really funny stage of pregnancy. I keep forgetting I'm pregnant at the moment and I only remember when I try to lie on my tummy and it's not comfortable or something like that. It just all feels a bit unreal at the moment. I am feeling little flutters but they are not regular yet and with my first I wasn't feeling anything at this stage.

Very exciting for those who have already found out about the gender. I am veering towards staying team yellow but still can't quite make up my mind. OH wants to find out because he wants time to get over any feelings of disappointment if it's a boy. He really wants a little girl this time. I wanted a girl at first but now I'm kind of thinking it would be nice to have another boy. Partly because I know if we have another boy I will have no problem convincing OH to try for number three, whereas if we have a girl this time it may well be my last pregnancy. So I will be happy either way as long as the baby arrives safely.


----------



## Droplette

Found out today that Bub is a GIRL! I have a gender ultrasound on 25th March that the ultrasound tech told me today to keep just in case but she definitely think baby is a girl.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I definitely think.I'm.having a girl ill find out Thursday i can't wait,

the reason I think girl.is in.the past 5 months there's been over 10 boys born to.friends on facebook not 1 girl but 3 people have had their 20 week scan this week and all.girls random I know but it seems to be the girls turn LOL x


----------



## spiceeb

feeling absolutely shattered today will post again tomorrow x


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats droplette and laura-bella. I'm getting so anxious to find out!!

I'm 15 weeks today and really tempted to reschedule my gender scan. I'll be 18 weeks 5 days at the current scheduled scan on March 30th but I pushed it out for work reasons. Now even my boss is harassing me to find out because we all want to go shopping, lol, so I think she'll be cool with me re-scheduling it for sooner. SO, do I try to reschedule for earlier? Or do you think that will jinx me and I won't be able to find out for some reason like baby isn't cooperating or something??


----------



## Cin

gardenofedens said:


> congrats droplette and laura-bella. I'm getting so anxious to find out!!
> 
> I'm 15 weeks today and really tempted to reschedule my gender scan. I'll be 18 weeks 5 days at the current scheduled scan on March 30th but I pushed it out for work reasons. Now even my boss is harassing me to find out because we all want to go shopping, lol, so I think she'll be cool with me re-scheduling it for sooner. SO, do I try to reschedule for earlier? Or do you think that will jinx me and I won't be able to find out for some reason like baby isn't cooperating or something??

If I were you I'd try to re-schedule it, sounds like you've got your bosses backing so there's nothing to lose :thumbup: I'd love to be able to re-schedule mine for a nearer date but it's on the NHS so I doubt that's gonna happen! Good luck, I hope your baby cooperates no matter what decision you make :)


----------



## Cin

My bump has really popped out in the last few days - definitely need to buy some more maternity jeans tomorrow, at the moment I've only got 1 pair and my regular trousers dont fit me anymore. Funnily enough my bump sprouted the day before my parents and brother came up to visit me, which was lovely for them to see/feel. I think my brother is as enamoured with Lil Beanie as I am :cloud9: How's everyone elses bump coming along?? I'm sat here now and my stomach is rock solid, though that may be something to do with the massive carvery I had for dinner..


----------



## gardenofedens

I finally caved and bought a pair of maternity jeans yesterday on clearance at Target for only $11. I haven't been able to button my pants in weeks and have been using a hair-tie instead but I couldn't pass them up on clearance.

My bump is growing but still isn't obvious enough to know it's a pregnancy bump. I think it looks more like chubs instead. :( How much weight have you all gained? I'm at 6 pounds for 15 weeks along and only supposed to gain a total of 25-35 so I guess I'm close to on target? I don't know - this is my first so I don't want to gain a ton but I want to make sure baby gets enough nutrients, etc. And I really need to start walking, I haven't gotten any exercise yet - I'm so busy with work and school! :(


----------



## kcoennen

My bump is extremely noticeable, and I have gained around 13 pounds. But I am also having twins. :)


----------



## Droplette

Cin said:


> My bump has really popped out in the last few days - definitely need to buy some more maternity jeans tomorrow, at the moment I've only got 1 pair and my regular trousers dont fit me anymore. Funnily enough my bump sprouted the day before my parents and brother came up to visit me, which was lovely for them to see/feel. I think my brother is as enamoured with Lil Beanie as I am :cloud9: How's everyone elses bump coming along?? I'm sat here now and my stomach is rock solid, though that may be something to do with the massive carvery I had for dinner..

I wish my bump would start growing. I'm still at the "fat or pregnant stage" lol. :cry:


----------



## powerxpuff

Droplette said:


> Cin said:
> 
> 
> My bump has really popped out in the last few days - definitely need to buy some more maternity jeans tomorrow, at the moment I've only got 1 pair and my regular trousers dont fit me anymore. Funnily enough my bump sprouted the day before my parents and brother came up to visit me, which was lovely for them to see/feel. I think my brother is as enamoured with Lil Beanie as I am :cloud9: How's everyone elses bump coming along?? I'm sat here now and my stomach is rock solid, though that may be something to do with the massive carvery I had for dinner..
> 
> I wish my bump would start growing. I'm still at the "fat or pregnant stage" lol. :cry:Click to expand...

me too! baby is measuring small...would have thought I'd be showing by now - 16 going on 17 weeks.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well when I went to the midwife my uterous is measuring correct for dates but I havent 'popped' out yet ... I certainly dont have a bump yet! I have gained around 5 lbs, but keeping an eye on it as I dont want to gain to much yet!


----------



## AC1987

I don't have a bump yet either :( I gained about 5 pounds so far..


----------



## spiceeb

i am yet to have a proper bump but its definately on its way. i had a really nasty fall yesterday but i am ok just really sore everywhere. as for weight i have gained 1 lb but thats not crazy for me cos for some reason i only gain about 8 llb throughout the whole of my pregnancys. its strange cos i actually come out the hospital lighter than when i first book in at the midwifes :happydance: all my kids have been born over 7 lbs so its dead confusing. i am overweight though so its not a bad thing. when i was very 1st pregnant with libby i weighed 16 stone and now i weigh 13 stone so after 3 kids i am 42 lbs lighter :shrug: not complaining though. 

my detailed scan isn't untill mid april when i will be almost 22 weeks. not fair if u ask me lol x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Droplette said:


> I wish my bump would start growing. I'm still at the "fat or pregnant stage" lol. :cry:

*Droplette~* Same here.. :flower:

*Garden~* Nice! I wish I could have been lucky enough to find maternity pants for $11. :thumbup:

*Spice~* Oh no, sorry about your fall. :( Sounds like your body takes pregnancy quite well.. lucky! :winkwink: Why no scan until you're almost 22 weeks? Was that the earliest appointment available?

No bump yet and only about 1-2 pounds, depending on who's scale I'm on lol.


----------



## katrinalorien

I have lost two pounds since the first tri... 

Had a scan a few days ago... and it turns out I am having a girl!


----------



## Cin

I havnt got a clue how much weight I've put on, we dont own scales. I know pre-pregnancy I weighed about 10 stone. I was weighed at my 12 week scan but didnt take note of the result, and I had my 16 week check-up this morning but wasn't weighed. I'll just go on in blissful ignorance, though I'm sure when I finally do step on a set of scales I'll be mortified! Oh well my little beanie's worth it :)


----------



## Cin

Katrinalorien: Aww that's lovely, congratulations.


----------



## gardenofedens

congrats katrina :) I can't wait to find out! I'm so jealous of all of you who already know!


----------



## LilDreamy

Updated.

So today I had my 16 week appointment. :D
Nurse was tryi got get babies heart rate but he or she kept moving all over the place! Eventually got it. Was between 140 and 150.

Nurse said "be careful with this one" because he or she was sooo active! Complete opposite of Alexa. Lol.

I booked my gender scan for the 28th of March. I'll be 19+3. Needs to hurry up!

Last night I had a dream I felt baby move. And today I ended up feeling my first flutters! :D


----------



## Droplette

katrinalorien said:


> I have lost two pounds since the first tri...
> 
> Had a scan a few days ago... and it turns out I am having a girl!

Yay for more girls!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Yay for another girl!!!

Has anyone started thinking of baby names? It took us ages to come up with my daughters name so now I am starting to try and think of a few names and OH thinks of a few but we never agree!!!


----------



## Cin

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Yay for another girl!!!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of baby names? It took us ages to come up with my daughters name so now I am starting to try and think of a few names and OH thinks of a few but we never agree!!!

We've thought of a girls name (well I thought of it, OH just sort of grunted and said 'yeah that'll do') but can't decide on a boys name at all, OH has thought of two which he'd like to call the baby but I'm not keen on either of them. I'm so glad we still have another 5 and a half months to decide, at this rate we'll need it! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

I am definitely still at the stage of looking fat not pregnant. I have put on about a stone already. I'm not too worried though as with my last pregnancy I gained a lot of weight early on and then slowed right down and didn't gain much for the rest of the pregnancy despite my bump getting bigger obviously. So I'm hoping it will be the same this time. I just couldn't stop eating through first trimester but that seems to have died down now. 

No names here yet but we have been discussing it. I am veering more towards staying team yellow now. I really liked having the surprise the last time.


----------



## gardenofedens

We've picked our names, we picked them even before we started trying...lol

Abigail Cristin Azalea for a girl. Abigail is a family name dating back to Abigail Adams and we haven't had any Abigails for many generations, Cristin is my mom's name, Azalea was a flower we used in our wedding themed Garden of Edens since we changed our last names to Edens. (We combined each of our last names to create a new one and decided all of our kids will have a middle name of one of the flowers we used in our wedding, maybe strange to some but we like it! :thumbup: )

And if it's a boy, Irik after my husband. I'm still flip flopping on middle names though. Either Rondell also after my DH or Edward after my grandpa. If we don't do Edward as a middle name, I'll be desperate for another little boy to name Edward though so kinda leaning toward using it as a middle name to make sure we have the chance to use it at all. And then the second middle name of either Hawthorn or Heath - two more flowers from our wedding.


----------



## Droplette

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Yay for another girl!!!
> 
> Has anyone started thinking of baby names? It took us ages to come up with my daughters name so now I am starting to try and think of a few names and OH thinks of a few but we never agree!!!

I have a couple names that I really like but nothing definitive yet.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My Hubby is absolutely concinced that we are having a boy so we have our names picked out: Mason Scott if it's a boy and Stella Elizabeth if it's a girl. We are not certain on Elizabeth as a middle name yet but we love Stella. We also love Isabelle. 

5 more weeks till our gender scan!!! Counting the minutes!


----------



## Droplette

HappilyaMrs said:


> My Hubby is absolutely concinced that we are having a boy so we have our names picked out: Mason Scott if it's a boy and Stella Elizabeth if it's a girl. We are not certain on Elizabeth as a middle name yet but we love Stella. We also love Isabelle.
> 
> 5 more weeks till our gender scan!!! Counting the minutes!

LOVE Stella!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Mmm I'm thinking about Lily...


----------



## spiceeb

thinking laila for a girl and really not sure for a boy although i realllllllllllly loike rocco x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My Hubby and I went to Disneyland yesterday and it was fun but think I overdid it with the walking. I stayed off all the crazy rides (all the ones I love :( boo) but I really wish that I would have taken it easy cuz my feet are slightly swollen and hurt today.


----------



## WILSMUM

I hadn't put on any weight at all during 1st tri then got the norovirus and lost 5lbs! I've put a couple of lbs on since then but still 3lb lighter than I was when I conceived!!!!
Not really any sort of bumb her - atm I'm wearing either leggings on jeans in a size bigger than I would normally wear! I've got a pair of over bump maternity jeans but still haven't got enough of a bump to keep them up so I end up just pulling them up all day and it drives me mad!!!!

As for names we've got a boys name as we'll use the one we choose for if Ailsa was a boy, another girls name we'll really struggling with tho!

Got my 20 week scan on 28th March so hoping to find out the sex then if baby co-operates!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well after me thinking it was going to be a long process to decide on a name we just decided last night that we both love Faye and it goes really nicely with Amy so now just need to decide on a middle name!


----------



## kcoennen

We had to think of two names for each gender, so we have decided with:
Nolan Daniel
Colby James
Karissa Ruth
Corrin Ruth


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

We have Milo Alexander for a boy and Ivy Summer for a girl we find out hopefully tomorrow, im so exited x


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

no idea on names yet... And still debating finding out or staying team yellow! Few more weeks to decide... Good luck at your scans ladies!


----------



## spiceeb

can u please update my details to predicting a girl x


----------



## mummylanning

Hey All!

I'm due on the 23rd August! Just new to this forum so will try and read through and catch up on what I am missing! 

I see that we are talking about names. We have.....

Katherine Lily or Charlotte Rose for a girl
&
Joshua Isaac or Christopher Todd for a boy.

Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## powerxpuff

We're officially team pink! Charlotte Elise is her tentative name. :D


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Wow! Girls are dominating the forum so far! My mom decided that she wanted to pay for us to get an ultra sound (since we havent had one yet). Not sure if we will find out gender but I can't wait. Next Thursday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Great names ladies! :) Congrats to all those who are team pink! I wonder who'll be the first to announce team blue...

Heard baby's hb, 136. :cloud9: 20 week scan set for April 17th, looking forward to seeing the baby again! 

Awww, that's awesome, LilDreamy! :) 

How sweet of your mom, Happily! Hope you get a peak of the gender..


----------



## gardenofedens

We don't have any team blue yet?? wow! Definitely lots of girlie fireflies!


----------



## Droplette

I'm torn on three names: Annabelle, Georgianna, or Tatiana. I love all of them! UGH!


----------



## gardenofedens

I vote Annabelle :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I love Annabelle! What a feminine name! They are all lovely! I love Georgianna to because it reminds me of Pride and Prejudice, Mr. Darcy's little sister. I'm a dork. Haha.

Yeah I love my mom, so happy she is helping by paying for it! I found out a few weeks ago that my sister is pregnant again. I'm happy for her but my nephew just turned 1 and she is 12 weeks next week. I was honestly kinda mad she didn't tell me because I told her at 5 weeks but whatever. I love being an aunt, I just didn't realize she would get pregnant so soon. I know I will look back and think how silly I was to feel the way I do but I'm trying to remind myself that I am hormonal. It's interesting how life works. I will love her new baby just as much as I love and adore my nephew. Oh family.. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

And how lucky your little one will be to have a cousin so close in age! Two of my cousins are two weeks apart and at 19, they are still the absolute best of friends.

I feel bad for my LO because no one else in my family is anywhere near ready to have kids. I'm 10-20 years older than all of my siblings and cousins so they're all still in elementary/middle/high school. And DH's siblings are all much older than he is so most of their kids are grown and the two who are local and youngish (10ish) are spoiled rotten brats and won't be allowed anywhere near my kids. :blush:


----------



## mummylanning

My sister and my cousin are a couple of months apart and they have been best friends since school. Both are 10 years older than me (i was a little mistake....ahem i mean surprise) and when growing up I had no one! However now my sister and I are best friends, to the point where her husband and her and are planning to move country just to be near me. 

It will be great for them to have each other. Do you live near your sister? 

There are lots of chat about predictions I think I am having a boy, OH thinks its a girl, we are both quite strong about the individual predictions we are are having, does anyone else disagree with there husbands prediction and who was right?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

powerxpuff said:


> We're officially team pink! Charlotte Elise is her tentative name. :D

Congrats, and I love the name... I may be a little bias since my name is Elyse :blush:


----------



## katrinalorien

powerxpuff said:


> We're officially team pink! Charlotte Elise is her tentative name. :D

Wow!! Another team pink!! I'm so happy :cloud9: I bet you are so excited!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah my sister and I live near each other and grieving our dads death and the birth of her son really brought us together, she was the maid of honor in my wedding. I know our kids will be close. 

I wish I had more of an opinion on what we were having. I'm really good at guessing for other people but not for myself. My husband since the day we found out has been convinced it's a boy. I'm not so sure. I would be thrilled with either but am sort of leaning towards thinking it's a girl. My whole family thinks it's a boy but a few of my close friends think it's a girl. A few girls on different forums on bnb have said they think it's a girl to. I'm not 100% sure they will tell me next week. My doctors office is doing the ultrasound because I begged. Haha It's my first and I want as many pictures as I can get. Haha

I do wonder who is going to be the first to be having a boy in here. Anyone hoping for a boy?


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Me!!!!! Had my scan this morning and he was flashing his bits for all to see!! I was convinced I'd have a girl!! X


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Laurabella!


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh wow Laura! Congrats!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats!! First boy!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

Oh wow first boy for August! Congrats :happydance:

I did have a private gender scan booked for 2nd March but when I found out our hospital will tell you the gender at the 20 week scan, I cancelled the private one (saved £80)!

I find out on 20th March! Based on the nub theory I am going for a girl because if that theory is accurate then its pretty obvious looking at my 13 wk scan pic.


----------



## spiceeb

on the nub theory i too am predicting a girl for me x


----------



## spiceeb

and one more thing just wanted to wish my babies libby and leo a happy 5th and 3rd birthday for tomorrow, love them both loads x x x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kcoennen

How do you ladies do the nub theory? Do you look at the skull at all? I am so bad at guessing by those methods.


----------



## WILSMUM

congrats on all the gender scan girls - still 2.5 weeks till my 20 week scan and hopefully finding oout sex! I'm starting to lean towards boy now!

I'm not an expert but the nub theory is to do with looking at the little nub thing between their legs and which direction its pointing! Cause my bubba was laying on its front at 12 week scan you can't see to make a prediction from mine :( I'm sure one of the other girls will fill in the exact details of how to guess!


----------



## Cin

Congrats on all the gender results ladies :)

I've been having some strange twinges today - on the right hand side of my uterus (which is where I always find babies heartbeat using the doppler) I keep having an achey pang. It comes and goes, doesn't seem to vary whether I'm doing physical activity or just sitting down. I've used the doppler half hour ago and baby seems fine, can hear it moving like an acrobat in there! I'm just a bit concerned because it's only on the right hand side, if it was my uterus growing I'd expect it to be a sort of all over ache? I know I'm probably worrying over nothing but has anyone experienced this or have an idea of what it may be? :wacko:


----------



## katrinalorien

I have experienced it, but my doctor thought everything was ok. I have seen the baby on ultrasound since then so I felt confident it was ok at that point, even though up to that point I was not as confident as my doctor. Doc didn't explain it either.


----------



## Cin

Thanks for replying, it seems to have stopped now and has been replaced intermittently by what I think is the baby moving :) Must have just been one of those mysterious, unexplainable pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## mummylanning

Cin said:


> Congrats on all the gender results ladies :)
> 
> I've been having some strange twinges today - on the right hand side of my uterus (which is where I always find babies heartbeat using the doppler) I keep having an achey pang. It comes and goes, doesn't seem to vary whether I'm doing physical activity or just sitting down. I've used the doppler half hour ago and baby seems fine, can hear it moving like an acrobat in there! I'm just a bit concerned because it's only on the right hand side, if it was my uterus growing I'd expect it to be a sort of all over ache? I know I'm probably worrying over nothing but has anyone experienced this or have an idea of what it may be? :wacko:

From your counter I can see that you are around about the same stage as me (i am due 23rd). If it helps at all I have been having similar pains, I have been sent from the doctors to the hospital, from the hospital to the Early pregnancy clinic. They thought it was the appendix, its not. I have had every test (internal and external) and they have put it down to muscle/tendon pain from my bump growing!

I hope this helps but go see your doctor if it continues.


----------



## Cin

mummylanning said:


> From your counter I can see that you are around about the same stage as me (i am due 23rd). If it helps at all I have been having similar pains, I have been sent from the doctors to the hospital, from the hospital to the Early pregnancy clinic. They thought it was the appendix, its not. I have had every test (internal and external) and they have put it down to muscle/tendon pain from my bump growing!
> 
> I hope this helps but go see your doctor if it continues.

Thanks very much for this response, it does seem to have subsided now. I'm about to go to the supermarket so I'm wondering if that will start it up again, will have to wait and see. Hopefully it's just my bump expanding! :)


----------



## mummylanning

Cin said:


> Thanks very much for this response, it does seem to have subsided now. I'm about to go to the supermarket so I'm wondering if that will start it up again, will have to wait and see. Hopefully it's just my bump expanding! :)

Hi Cin

Obviously its your body so i would go by what you feel/think but this is been my experience. If you are really concerned get yourself to a doctor. I went to the doctor as I couldnt function in work ( i am on my feet all day as a store supervisor) and work were going to send me to A&E so i compromised and went to docs.

I tried to go out shopping spent an hour out and the pains came back, however the pain went away a lot more quickly!


----------



## Cin

They havn't come back so I'm not too concerned anymore, plus I've also been feeling some aches on the lefthand side this morning (nothing really painful) so I'm putting it down to my bump having a growth spurt :) Thanks for the reply!


----------



## evoluv

omg i have not been on for a while!!! congrats to all the team pinks!!!I found out about a week ago and it Looks like i may the only team blue so far!! How is everyone doing??? Here is a pic of my LO..no shame in his game lol
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## polaris

evoluv said:


> omg i have not been on for a while!!! congrats to all the team pinks!!!I found out about a week ago and it Looks like i may the only team blue so far!! How is everyone doing??? Here is a pic of my LO..no shame in his game lol

LOL I think that's definitely a boy all right! Congratulations!


----------



## evoluv

lol yeah i was really surprised bc its so early but no denying his parts


----------



## WILSMUM

hi all just popping in to let u all know after some slight bleeding thid morning i went to the hospital and they could not find a heartbeat so i've lost my baby. I'm back to hispital on monday to basicslly give birth. Good luck and a hapoy and healthy rest of yr pregancies to u all xxx


----------



## kcoennen

WILSMUM said:


> hi all just popping in to let u all know after some slight bleeding thid morning i went to the hospital and they could not find a heartbeat so i've lost my baby. I'm back to hispital on monday to basicslly give birth. Good luck and a hapoy and healthy rest of yr pregancies to u all xxx

Oh my goodness, my heart goes out to you. This is so sad. I pray you are able to heal quickly from this.


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh no that is heartbreaking. I hope you recover quickly. your in my thoughts x x x


----------



## gardenofedens

omg wilsmum, i'm so sorry :(


----------



## Droplette

WILSMUM said:


> hi all just popping in to let u all know after some slight bleeding thid morning i went to the hospital and they could not find a heartbeat so i've lost my baby. I'm back to hispital on monday to basicslly give birth. Good luck and a hapoy and healthy rest of yr pregancies to u all xxx

Oh hun, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs. :(


----------



## polaris

Wilsmum I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Candy Cane

:hugs:I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

evoluv said:


> omg i have not been on for a while!!! congrats to all the team pinks!!!I found out about a week ago and it Looks like i may the only team blue so far!! How is everyone doing??? Here is a pic of my LO..no shame in his game lol

Congrats on a boy - Laura Bella is Team Blue as well, just the two of you as far as we know so far! :happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

wilsmum- nothing that we say can ease ur pain hun, absolutely heartbreaking news :nope: i just don't get why we are still losin ladies from our thread at such a late stage :shrug: its so unfair. hope u heal very quickly (mentally i mean) and will rejoin the ttc/1st trimester asap. so sorry to ur angel baby x x :cry:


----------



## spiceeb

from what i can see on the list we now have 6 angel fireflys, thats 6 to many :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Cin

Wilsmum that's heartbreaking, so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes, just a quick update - nature tookits own course last night and i delivered the baby on the bathroom floor waiting for the ambulance, after an overnight stay in hospital I am home again now and all is well phsyically. Again thank you for yr thoughts, I have 2 gorgeous babies that are a joy and we feel that we may not try again but obviously its too early to make any definate decisions now. We've got to go back to the clinic in about 3 months for the results of the chromosone analysis so I think we will make a firm decision after that.

Wish you all a happy and healthy rest of pregnancy and I really hope there are no more angel babies from this thread as yes 6 is far too many :hugs:


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I am so sorry willsmum big hugs :'( 
So.unfair to still be loosing people xxx


----------



## saitiffeh

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear this :( It is way too late in the game to be losing people :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LilDreamy

:nope: I'm so very sorry WIL. Wish I could say or do something. I can't even imagine... :cry:

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LilDreamy

Xlaura-Bellax and power puff... For some reason I tried to update your guys gender on the first page and realized you aren't on the first page. :dohh:
Could you please give me due dates... I some how got lost with the posts and missed them. Sorry.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

No worries lildreamy I'm 20th august :) x


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Just before I come on the august fireflys thread i noticed they have a November thread already!!! Wow!


----------



## powerxpuff

16 Aug!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Wilsmum~* :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry :(, you and your family will be in my prayers. 

*Xlaura~* Yay for being the first in team blue! :)

*evoluv~* Congrats on your little man! Go, blue, go! ;)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Wilsmum, so so sorry. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Droplette

16 weeks today. Is it just me or is time going by really quickly now? And also, this is my last week of classes before spring break! And then about a month and a half until the end of the semester! I love college but ah, I want a break!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I can't believe how quickly its going I'm.17 weeks today :o nearly half way through!!


----------



## mummylanning

With my final due date set I was told that by the time i saw my mid wife on friday (past) i would be 16+1 but she told me I was 16+2. If i am due on the 23rd August that would make it a thursday, which would mean my week count would start on the thursday making Friday 16 +1.... or am I completely wrong/stupid?


----------



## Cin

mummylanning said:


> With my final due date set I was told that by the time i saw my mid wife on friday (past) i would be 16+1 but she told me I was 16+2. If i am due on the 23rd August that would make it a thursday, which would mean my week count would start on the thursday making Friday 16 +1.... or am I completely wrong/stupid?

I always get confused by this! Why dont you create a ticker and put it in your sig? That's how I keep track of my pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## mummylanning

Cin said:


> I always get confused by this! Why dont you create a ticker and put it in your sig? That's how I keep track of my pregnancy :thumbup:

I just did :happydance:


----------



## Cin

I'm envious of all you who say you think times going by quickly, it's still dragging for me! Once we find out the gender and start decorating the nursery I'm sure it'll speed up as I can throw myself into that (I'm unemployed and only in uni 3 days a week so have alot of spare time at the mo, plus OH works 12hr shifts and friends dont want to know me now I'm pregnant so I'm on my own alot and it's SO BORING!). On a positive note I've been feeling movements pretty much all day yesterday and have had a few this morning aswell, eek so exciting :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Time is going super slowly for me to! But I am enjoying it going fairly slowly at the moment as I have to move my daughter into her new wbedroom and big bed and it all involves some building work which hasnt even started yet! Once she is settled though I will be happy if time would get on with it!!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Hope&faith my daughter is still cosleeping with us I'm dreading the move. Wich has to be done soon so she can adjust x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I feel kinda of in the middle, I'm 16 weeks today and some weeks go by so quickly and then some just drag on and on. I don't know why but the week before my next doc appointment I always get alittle worried that they will tell me something has gone wrong. I'm not sure why this happens, all I know is I'm yearning for Thursday to be here so I can know the baby is okay. I feel fine, haven't had any unusual pain or bleeding but I still get those thoughts sometimes.


----------



## gardenofedens

I know what you mean Happily, I get the same anxieties!

Things are starting to speed up a bit though but I think it's because I'm positively SWAMPED. I'm working 7 days per week right now because my company is releasing a new program. I attend school at night until 11pm two nights per week. DH and I just moved so we have to finish painting before we start unpacking and I don't have time for any of that. DH has to finish building our fence so that our dogs can't run off when we aren't watching them. And all my remaining time is dedicated to trying to get home work done. DH and I haven't had any quality time together in weeks; it's more often we're at each others throats because I'm so beyond stressed. :( I can't wait for things to settle down but that probably won't happen until the end of April!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Time is flying by too fast for me.. It's already well into March and I still have $1300 to put away for my midwife. :wacko:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Wilsmum~ I'm so sorry

AFM: I ended up in the ER Sunday for dehydration. I had been throwing up for 24 hours straight and couldn't keep water down... They gave me 2 bags of fluid and some anti-nausea meds... Still exhausted, but feeling a bit better now.
Time is starting to fly by, but being so sick make me not enjoy this part of the pregnancy... And I keep thinking it's going to be over so soon, and I won't have enjoyed any of it! Hopefully the nausea passes soon so I can get to enjoying!

We booked a private gender scan for this Friday as a surprise to my mom and sister. We weren't sure we were going to find out at all, but my family's coming up Friday for a visit. I have an OBGYN appt in the afternoon that my mom and sister want to go to, but it's just a visit with doppler... so we're going to surprise them after that appt and get the private scan... Fun for us, and fun for them! And if it ends up being too early then there's no charge for the private scan and they'll have gotten to see the baby anyways! Win/win!

Here's to this week going by quickly!


----------



## LilDreamy

Updates. :)

Blehg. I'm starting to get sick with this pregnancy again. I'm starting to gag a lot, feel nauseous and turned off by food. And exhaustion has reached a whole new level. And I'm getting sooo FAT! :dohh:

Hope all is doing well.


----------



## spiceeb

i love our thread soooooo much, but i am getting more stressed everytime i log in cos we don't seem to chat as much anymore:cry: i know we're all busy but i miss the long chats we all use to have, might be because we have lost too many of our ladies from the thread.

anyway just wanted to let u know TALK MORE LADIES lol it keeps me entertained :hugs:


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee.. had another ultrasound today and it went fabulous. For sure a girl now, and they have moved my due date up, although I am keeping it where its at for now. They say I'm about 19 weeks rather than about 18 weeks, and that the baby would be due August 10th, but I am fairly sure that is impossible.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I like when we talk alot to. I think that we have had alot of losses from girls who contributed alot to the conversation. With that said, I get sad when I wake up and no one has posted.

I'm soooo excited/nervous/anxious for my ultrasound and doc appointment tomorrow. 

On another note my dh just got a job offer he has been waiting for. We are so excited because it will be paying him double what he is making now which is great. Im so proud of him. He works sooo hard and someone has finally noticed! 

Congrats on another successful ultrasound Katrina! Team pink!


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies - I'll talk! lol

I had an unexpected doctors appointment today. This morning while at work, I began swelling up like crazy. They had to use a waxy substance to get my rings off. They hurt so bad! I was also having A LOT of pressure in my lower abdomen, so I called my doctor. She said to come in to get checked out just so we know everything is ok. So I first got an ultrasound done, and they were perfect. Both heartbeats were 145. She was able to tell their genders, but my husband wasn't able to make it due to an away baseball game, so I didn't find out what they are. They did schedule us an ultrasound on Monday though so we can find out. I cannot wait!!!!

Cervix is still closed, so everything else is fine. She said the pressure is because Baby A is breech at the moment, and is pushing down on everything. So WHEN it moves, it will relieve some pressure. 

Monday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Droplette

So the name I thought we decided on is now a no-go :(


----------



## gardenofedens

kc - glad everything is well with the twinsies, bet you can't wait to find out the gender!

Is anyone is here doing any type of gender announcement get-together? DH and I have decided we're going to. We have our scan on 3/30 and will have a get together on 3/31. We'll tell the tech to put the gender in a sealed envelope and bring to a baker to make a cake (though I'm hoping I'll be able to tell from the scan because waiting another 24 hours will KILL ME!) in either pink or blue for us to cut altogether with our parents and families. So far it's just my side of the family coming which I kinda of expected. This is the first grandchildren/great grandchildren in our family whereas it's the 4th in DH's plus they're all a lot older than my family. DH and I are only 6 years apart but I'm the oldest of 5 and he's the youngest of 5 so his parents are about the same age as my grandparents if not older! And his siblings are the same age as my parents! lol


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My friend did a party like that and it was great! I don't think we will. Bryan and I want to share in that moment together and then share it with our friends and family. Maybe for baby #2. 

So glad to hear everything is good with the twins! Hope baby a decides to move so you can get some relief. 

So ready for it to be tomorrow. I'm a ball of nerves and emotions. Ugh. Haha.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, we were originally going to find out just the two of us and then share with everyone else at the announcement get-together but now DH wants to find out all together... Kinda sucks because it means one more whole day of waiting but I'm hoping I can tell straight from the scan and just not tell DH or anyone, lol :blush:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Good luck today HappilyaMrs!


----------



## katrinalorien

I was going to do the whole gender party thing, but then I couldn't keep my mouth shut!!

So I have a question. At my last two ultrasounds they dated me a week more than what my first ultrasound dated me, so I would be 19 weeks today instead of 18 weeks, and my due date would be August 10th instead of August 16th. 

Would you change your expectations? Or your ticker? I have heard that early ultrasounds are more accurate, and I am pretty sure that being 19 weeks atm is impossible... due to my charting and my ovulation dates.


----------



## hope&faith09

Katrinalorien - my 'due date' changed throughout my last pregnancy and ended up being moved forwards a week from the date I initially thought. In the end I was so excited for my due date but she came on the date I thought in the first place so for me I always go by my date. Not sure if that actually made any sense! 

We have so far kept the gender of our baby secret! It has only been a couple of weeks but ideally we will keep it a secret till the end! I doubt I can keep it a secret that long though!

Hope everyone is ok. I am getting awful stretching pains and I had a definate bump when I woke up this morning and she was all on one side ... it looked very funny! but as usual as soon as I went to the loo it disappared and I just look like I have eaten too much again! come on proper bump!!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Garden~* That sounds so cute and fun!!! :thumbup: I wish we could but my family is so scattered and DH just recently started talking to his parents again. They're in no condition for long traveling anyway so we're just going to announce as we did with our other boys, by phone. :) 

*Happily~* Good luck today and that's fantasic news about your DH's job offer! Congrats to him!!! :D 

*Kco~* Sorry to hear about the swelling, hope it doesn't happen again. Yay for Monday!! 

*Katrina~* Same here, U/S put baby a week ahead but I know that can't be right, I left my due date and ticker as is. :) Even if the 20 week scan gives a different date, it could just be how the baby is growing or the machine itself. It's not exactly 100% and I'm pretty sure I didn't O during af. :haha: Charting and good timing from our donor came in very handy for this kiddo! :thumbup:

*LilDreamy~* :hugs: I hope it doesn't last too long and you find some kind of relief. 

*Droplette~* That's too bad :( hope you guys find another name you both agree on. :flower: 

I'm still waiting on a decent looking bump lol. I'm tempted to take a belly pic anyway but I think I'll give it a couple of more weeks..


----------



## Skelleron

Hey ladies, sorry I haveb't posted in ages, but I've been keeping track on everyone's progress. I'm so sorry to read about the losses.
As for me, I haven't posted because I was so ill from week 7-14, I was diagnosed with hyperemesis & I'm still on meds, but thankfully now able to eat, function and i'm back to work!
We had our 12 week scan at the beginning of feb, and all went well. They moved me forwards by 6 days! But I know from my dates & fertility monitor that that can't be right, so I haven't changed my ticker! We have our 20 week scan on April 2nd, so if they keep me ahead I'll change my ticker - apparently I should be 18 weeks tomorrow & due on August 17t, but we'll see!
I'm looking & feeling fat instead of pregnant but my hubby says he can see my bump! I'm in maternity trousers as my high waisted size 10 (uk) work trousers are too uncomfortable now!
My sense of smell is still crazy, anyone else?
But on a brighter note I've just enjoyed my first cup of tea in over 2 months, I had completely gone off tea, so delighted I can now enjoy it again - still leaves an odd taste in my mouth tho, but most things do right now!
Anyway I've gone on enough now, I promise to chat more from now on!

Anyone got any good film recommendations? We're going to the cinema tomorrow for hubby's birthday, and it's first time I've felt able to go in months! &#128516;


----------



## powerxpuff

I swear my brain imagines bad smells everywhere! My friends don't smell a thing, while I am doubled over gagging. :/


----------



## Skelleron

I know! I still can't stand the smell of my dogs, kitchen or my husband's body spray - he thinks I'm crazy! But it makes me feel so sick!


----------



## katrinalorien

hahah I feel exactly the same way. In fact I feel that way when I wake up in the morning.. it sends me over the edge!


----------



## camerashy

Hi can u change my ed please from 26th to the 21st also we found out are having a boy :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey Ladies,

So we had a great doctors appointment and ultrasound yesterday. Heartbeat was strong at 141 at the appointment and 148 at the ultrasound. Tech said baby was sleeping. 

Soo the tech is leaning towards a girl. She didnt see any boy parts and what she saw looked like girlie parts. We are waiting to see what we see at 20 week. Can 4 weeks go by quickly!!!! I think I may have to buy like one girl thing this month and just save the receipt. 

If baby is a girl her name will be Stella Noelle. :)

Here are the pictures:


tell me what you think. Looks like girl parts to me!

:cloud9:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Looks like team pink to me! Very cute name too.. :)


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Is say girl too :) congrats

I had my gender scan at 16 weeks 4 days and I.didn't even need the sonographer to say boy, his parts were obvious lol x


----------



## Droplette

Waiting for the second trimester energy that supposedly kicks in. i still feel super tired all the time :(


----------



## katrinalorien

I definitely think its a girl!! I can see those lines!


----------



## gardenofedens

Two more weeks for us! Can't wait! I'm hoping for a girl but have felt "boy" all along so wouldn't be surprised! :) Will love either gender of course!!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Can I join? I can't believe I haven't seen this until now. Or maybe I did earlier and forgot about it, but I don't think so. (Only me that would happen to, but whatever.) 

I'm due August 29th. I don't know the gender, but I will in three weeks, hopefully. Nice to meet everyone. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome lyric! Is this your first?


----------



## Droplette

lyricsop03 said:


> Can I join? I can't believe I haven't seen this until now. Or maybe I did earlier and forgot about it, but I don't think so. (Only me that would happen to, but whatever.)
> 
> I'm due August 29th. I don't know the gender, but I will in three weeks, hopefully. Nice to meet everyone. :)

Welcome! i'm due 3 days before you :flower:


----------



## lyricsop03

Thank you! This is my first. I'm still in college so I'm scared how to handle this financially, but I'm happy no matter what. I've always wanted to be a mom so my boyfriend and I will make it work. :) I have lots of questions though, because I feel so new to this. I'm trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies! I'm finding out what the genders of our babies are tomorrow morning. I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight!!!!!! I have never been so excited for something before.


----------



## gardenofedens

Lyrics - You'll definitely make it work. I'm still in college as well and work full time. Though my DH and I have decided I'll quit working when the baby comes so that I can continue going to school and still have time to spend with our LO. I returned to school a couple years ago to get my BA and teaching credentials and have about two years left going part time. Hopefully after LO is a couple months old I can go to full time and get it over with even sooner!

kc - can't wait to find out what you're having!! :D This week I think I'll be okay...next week not so much. I don't think I'll sleep at all and I'll be completely useless at work, lol!


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning Ladies!! Thought I would pop in, I also didn't see this thread!! Must be prego brain :wacko: 
I'm due Aug 5th with my third, hoping for a girl, expecting a boy. scan on the 28th hopefully we will find out!!!


----------



## UkCath

Hi all, especially newbies. 

I haven't been on here in a wile, but I thought I'd update that according to our scans, my DD is 18th August and we are team pink!

Could the front page be updated please?


----------



## lyricsop03

I have a silly question - is it normal to have just one craving? I've been craving mashed potatoes since January. :D Nothing else really, just the potatoes. I feel silly ordering mashed potatoes all the time. Anyone else like that?

Anyway, I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. :)


----------



## kcoennen

UPDATE:

We're having two little girls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats to all those new comers and to all the pink bumps out there.

I dont know how i am going to wait another 3 weeks until i find out! (due 23rd August)

Has anyone else got the uncontrollable weepies? I am crying in public and private all the time for no reason and I am not a crier!:dohh:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Lyric and hoping~* :wave: welcome and congrats on your August bumps! :) 

*Kco~* Yay, team pink! Congrats!! 

*Mummy~* Awesome due date, that's my 9 yr old's birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## gardenofedens

Two little girls and two more pink bumps! Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## lyricsop03

Yay for the two girls! :) This is so exciting!


----------



## Candy Cane

We're definitely strong on team pink in August! Congrats to everyone who has found out. :dance:

I find out in a couple of hours at my 20 week scan!! Can't wait!

Ooohh and I'm a Mango today :happydance:


----------



## UkCath

mummylanning said:


> Congrats to all those new comers and to all the pink bumps out there.
> 
> I dont know how i am going to wait another 3 weeks until i find out! (due 23rd August)
> 
> Has anyone else got the uncontrollable weepies? I am crying in public and private all the time for no reason and I am not a crier!:dohh:

Yes. I have had a couple of good cries about nothing in the last week!!


----------



## spiceeb

i caved in lol have a gender scan booked for 2 hours time :happydance: so excited and only cost £50 so not bad at all.

really hoping for a pink bump, but love my boys so another wouldn't be the end of the world lmao :haha: either way can't wait to find out x x will update upon return x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats on all the Pink bumps!! So excited that there are so many girls being born in august. Even though I'm pretty sure that we are having a girl, I am trying to will time to speed up to get me to my 20 weeks to confirm! Ugh.... Take forever! Hahah


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We had our private gender scan last Friday... And it's a BOY!
Next appt is in 3 weeks with the OBGYN + anatomy scan...
Finally getting over throwing up / morning sickness! I wasn't sick for almost 5 days... I did throw up last night once, but by comparison that's nothing!


----------



## Candy Cane

:happydance: Just got back from my 20 week scan and all is well and its confirmed we are on Team Pink :pink: 

Sonographer thinks I might have a low lying placenta which means I have a re-scan at 32 weeks to see if its moved - if not then its a C-Section at 38 weeks for me. 95% of LLP's identified at 20 weeks move so not really too worried at this stage. She only thinks it was partially covering as from one view it looked fine and from another view she thought it might be a possibility.


----------



## spiceeb

i am 98% team :pink: ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED :) 2 OF EACH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay Spice and Candy! Team pink! 

Yay for EAandBA! Team blue!

I wish I knew so I could go shop for a few things! When the tech says she's leaning towards a girl, and we saw no boy parts but I still think it's smart to wait till the 20 week. Hope baby sits still for us!


----------



## mummylanning

2 weeks and 2 days until we potentially find out if we are team pink or team blue.

I am hugely excited and counting the days. I think we are team blue but i dont know whether to trust my instinct as its my first and I dont have a track record of being right!


----------



## lyricsop03

Aw, so many girls! I kind of am hoping for a girl but I don't want to get my hopes up. I really don't want to be disappointed. It doesn't help that my boyfriend and I have the perfect girl name but are stuck on boy names. But some women are saying they have an "instinct" for the gender - I don't have one at all. Clueless. Anyway, I'm excited for this little baby no matter what. :)

I'm very impatient for my next ultrasound in two weeks. It feels like forever.


----------



## Droplette

Yay for all the team Pinks! :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

yay for another :blue: bump! that's three now! Can't believe there are so few, lol! 11 more days still until our scan; I'm going stir crazy! I'm still guessing team :blue: for us - just a gut instinct since everything else from my pregnancy dream has turned out to be true. I'd love a little girl (we also have the perfect girl name but are wavering on a boy name) but I'd honestly be surprised. :)

DH and I are buying a new car for the baby too so that's exciting. We had planned on March/April and then made a last minute decision to move to a new house that would be safer for the baby so I thought we'd have to push back the car-purchase financially but it's all worked out and we're still in good shape! Super excited; I've never had a brand new car before, lol! We're getting a Toyota RAV4. :D


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Yay another blue bump, can't believe how many pink bumps we have!! I'm really hoping in clinic today ill get babys hb listened too :) x


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! Updated everyone I think! if I missed you please let me know! 
Welcome to all new ladies and bumps!
Congrats to all the Pinks, Blues, and multiple pinks! :happydance:

I have my gender scan in exactly a week!
Clueless to what im having and can say I don't wish one gender over the other! Would love for Alexa to have a baby sister, but would also love to be blessed with a baby boy! Wonder which it will be!? AHHHH so excited! Hope all is doing well. I'm overly exhausted and hormonal as ever. Lol. :D


----------



## hoping4girl

Morning! my scan is in a week, makes me happy to see all the pink...does that mean more pink or more blue to balance? :)


----------



## lyricsop03

Is it normal that I'm 17 weeks along and I haven't gained one pound? I lost 5 lbs from morning sickness and am still at 175. I'm eating very well :D but I just haven't gained anything. I'm worried that I"m doing something wrong.


----------



## Skelleron

Is anyone on this thread not finding out the gender? It's our first and we're remaining team yellow! We have our scan in 10 days, but feeling a bit left out as everyone seems to be finding out! An I on my own?


----------



## LilDreamy

lyrics I've heard of some people only gaining 10 pounds their entire pregnancy. And I'm sure not gaining much right now is perfectly normal. I on the other hand have already gained 13 pounds. :nope:

And Skelleron, I personally couldn't be team yellow. One reason is financially because I need to prepare way in advance and secondly because I suck at being patient! Lol. :)


----------



## Candy Cane

lyricsop03 said:


> Is it normal that I'm 17 weeks along and I haven't gained one pound? I lost 5 lbs from morning sickness and am still at 175. I'm eating very well :D but I just haven't gained anything. I'm worried that I"m doing something wrong.

I've only gained 6lb so far - no one has ever weighed me or asked me what weight I have gained whenever I have seen midwives, obstetricians or doctors - they therefore can't be that worried about it. As long as you are eating well and not going hungry then I don't think you need to worry.

I am finding myself hungry after 3 hours of eating and can eat big portions now, I am positively ravenous but no weight is going on as a result! That said, its all good food like chicken and salad etc, no cakes.


----------



## Candy Cane

Skelleron said:


> Is anyone on this thread not finding out the gender? It's our first and we're remaining team yellow! We have our scan in 10 days, but feeling a bit left out as everyone seems to be finding out! An I on my own?

The plan for me pre-pregnancy was that I would never want to find out or know, but once I'd had my 12 week scan I was so desperate to find out! 

I am a very organised person and want to plan ahead and but the right colour clothing and colour-coordinated birth announcements so I have them all ready in advance. I work full time too so getting organised now will be a big help for me. 

I know a few people who haven't found out the gender but have to admit they are not on this thread, we seem to be a very keen bunch to find out :haha:


----------



## polaris

I don't think I will find out. I loved having the surprise last time and I would like that experience again. OH wants to find out but I don't think he'll be able to come to the scan with me so it's going to be up to me in the end of the day! I can always just tell him baby had its legs crossed!

And lyrics, I think not putting on weight at this stage is a good thing. After all baby still doesn't weigh much at all. I put on loads of weight during first trimester but I've actually lost a few pounds since my ridiculous urge to eat all the time has died down!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Anyone else feeling kicks, I'm pretty confident I.am :) only faint.but definitely there :) and I got to listen to his heart beat today <3 xx


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Oh and I've put on 8lb lol


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks everyone! :) I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Garden~ Congrats on the new house and car! I'm still in love with Rav4s, have been since highschool but we're a mini-van family now lol. Maybe when the kids are grown... 

I've gained a total of 9 pounds so far. All flutterings have stopped, baby has graduated to light jabs and pokes. :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

Here's a calculator I think is pretty helpful to give you an idea of what should be gained. Most of it depends on how much you weighed before pregnancy as to what you should be gaining throughout. According to the calculator, I'm supposed to gain 25 to 35 pounds. I haven't weighed myself since 14 weeks and at that point I had gained 6 pounds. I should probably weigh myself again though. My bump has grown a bunch since then and I'm sure the scales have tipped too! My boss keeps buying me all kinds of food all day long! :)


----------



## Cin

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> Anyone else feeling kicks, I'm pretty confident I.am :) only faint.but definitely there :) and I got to listen to his heart beat today <3 xx

Literally 10 seconds after I read this post I had a very definite pokey feeling in my tummy. That was the most certain baby movement I've felt yet. Dont know how this baby expects me to go to sleep when it's getting me all excited like that! Listening to the heartbeat is lovely isnt it :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

So lucky! I've still only felt flutterings and even that is rare. :(


----------



## Cin

gardenofedens said:


> So lucky! I've still only felt flutterings and even that is rare. :(

I'm sure it wont be long til youre being prodded/kicked! I had my first non-fluttery movement at 18wks exactly, up until that point I hadn't been confident enough to say it was definitely the baby moving. It's on and off now but definitely becoming more regular :happydance:


----------



## Cin

Going off-topic now but the 'B' on my keyboard has decided to only work after being pressed about 4 times. Very irritating and possibly testament to the fact I spend far too much time on BnB.. :-k


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha: Cin

Anywho's, I've been feeling baby for a week now. Rather strong. But I know what to look for now since this is my second. I think he or she likes to face my back and kicks me a lot in my lower back/groin area and then I get the occasional kick in the tummy which I swear I cam feel with my hand on my tummy if I'm lucky. Maybe this means it's a boy/strong. Lol. :)


----------



## Droplette

i've been feeling really thirsty lately, more so at night. I bought three 24-pack waters today and a whole pack is already gone.


----------



## kcoennen

Felt my first kick outside my tummy tonight!!! :happydance: It was so amazing!


----------



## Cin

Hey ladies, hope you're all well.

I had a scare this morning, when I wiped after using the toilet there was blood on the tissue :( Only a little bit but I've not bled at all during this pregnancy so it really worried me. Phoned the midwife and she told me to visit her and she'd do a checkup. This was at 10am, I was meant to be at uni by 11am for a group presentation but f*** that my baby is far more important. I'd been driving down to see the midwife for about 1 minute when I realised there was a smell of oil in the car and the oil temperature gauge thingy was underneath the minimum line. I then realised the car was making a whirring sound and not revving as it should. To cut a long story short I phone my housemate as he's good with cars and he told me to drive back and he'd check it over, which I did. He said the engine was boiling considering I'd only been driving for a max of 3 minutes, there's plenty of oil/water in there and he thinks the problem was caused by the cam belt so I have to take the car to a garage on Monday by thats by the way. So I woke OH up (he didnt get in from work til 7am) and we both took a taxi to the midwife, didn't see my regular one but the midwife I did see was just as lovely. She listened to babies heartbeat and all sounds fine, I did a urine sample and she said there's some protein in it which may be a cause for concern so I have to wait for results from the doctor for that. She booked me in for a reassurance scan at 3.30 today and I'm crapping myself. I know the heartbeat was fine when the midwife checked but I've been acheing in my uterus and what feels like my cervix since then, and I just found more blood on the tissue. I'm so scared. I'm in tears, I know it's stupid and I'm a grown woman but I just want a cuddle off my mum (she's a 4 hr drive away). My OH's being amazing and supportive but I can't stop worrying, I've not had any problems during this pregnancy up until now. I really want the scan just to check that everythings alright but at the same time I'm so scared of going and finding out something's wrong or I've lost my baby :cry: 

Sorry if this isn't very coherent but I'm in a state right now


----------



## polaris

Cin said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all well.
> 
> I had a scare this morning, when I wiped after using the toilet there was blood on the tissue :( Only a little bit but I've not bled at all during this pregnancy so it really worried me. Phoned the midwife and she told me to visit her and she'd do a checkup. This was at 10am, I was meant to be at uni by 11am for a group presentation but f*** that my baby is far more important. I'd been driving down to see the midwife for about 1 minute when I realised there was a smell of oil in the car and the oil temperature gauge thingy was underneath the minimum line. I then realised the car was making a whirring sound and not revving as it should. To cut a long story short I phone my housemate as he's good with cars and he told me to drive back and he'd check it over, which I did. He said the engine was boiling considering I'd only been driving for a max of 3 minutes, there's plenty of oil/water in there and he thinks the problem was caused by the cam belt so I have to take the car to a garage on Monday by thats by the way. So I woke OH up (he didnt get in from work til 7am) and we both took a taxi to the midwife, didn't see my regular one but the midwife I did see was just as lovely. She listened to babies heartbeat and all sounds fine, I did a urine sample and she said there's some protein in it which may be a cause for concern so I have to wait for results from the doctor for that. She booked me in for a reassurance scan at 3.30 today and I'm crapping myself. I know the heartbeat was fine when the midwife checked but I've been acheing in my uterus and what feels like my cervix since then, and I just found more blood on the tissue. I'm so scared. I'm in tears, I know it's stupid and I'm a grown woman but I just want a cuddle off my mum (she's a 4 hr drive away). My OH's being amazing and supportive but I can't stop worrying, I've not had any problems during this pregnancy up until now. I really want the scan just to check that everythings alright but at the same time I'm so scared of going and finding out something's wrong or I've lost my baby :cry:
> 
> Sorry if this isn't very coherent but I'm in a state right now

:hugs: That must be so worrying hun. Thank goodness that they are getting you in for a scan this afternoon and hopefully that will put your mind at rest. Maybe it could just be a UTI if there was protein in your urine? Keeping everything crossed for you that your scan goes well, but it has to be a good sign that the heartbeat was fine this morning.


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw. :( 
Good luck at the scan, let us know how it goes. I'm sure little one is ok. Best wishes to you!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hope everything is okay! Will be praying for you!

I think I'm feeling movement now but I'm not 100%.


----------



## devon_91x

I'm due the 6th and team :pink:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My friend is at the hospital for her scheduled c section today (baby boy was breech). I have been on the edge of my seat all morning. I'm sooo excited for them and can't wait to see the little guy. His name is awesome to!! Jack Danger! Hehe! I love it.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Cin~* :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keeping you and baby in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hi and welcome, Devon. :)


----------



## polaris

I'm definitely feeling movement every day now, proper little kicks and jabs. It's really lovely. And I have a little bit of a bump finally, although it's still only really noticeable in the evening after my dinner so I guess it's still mainly bloat!


----------



## spiceeb

any update from cin yet x :(


----------



## gardenofedens

OMG - The dr just called and CANCELED my gender scan for next Friday!! The tech who is supposed to do it is out on medical leave! I can't believe this! It's KAISER! Get another tech!


----------



## Cin

Thankyou all for your kind words :hugs: The scan was fine and they could find no reason for the bleeding, I'm still getting aches now but the hospital staff said it's probably just my uterus growing. Dont think I've ever been that worried in my life. I just want to hold him/her in my arms _now_. Here's the scan photo of our baby, busy doing push-ups (according to fitness-obsessed OH) and totally oblivious to the stress and upset s/he'd caused mummy and daddy! https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-03-23181619.jpg


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Cin- so glad everything is okay! I would just try and take it easy and get some rest. :) I totally understand your stress. I would be freaking out to!


----------



## gardenofedens

*UPDATE*: The tech tried to reschedule me for Saturday the 31st at 2:30pm. Only a day later than planned BUT the problem is I had a gender reveal party already planned for Saturday morning so I explained and asked for something sooner. She clearly wasn't listening because then she offered me April 4th! Um, hello? How is that before my 10am party on the 31st!?!? So I explained again and I was getting pretty bitchy and frustrated by this point. She said she had nothing else so I told her that I didn't care WHICH Kaiser I was seen at so long as it was before Saturday! (There are five within an hour from me!) So she said she'd have the Ultrasound Department call me directly. I made sure she knew they better call IMMEDIATELY. (Note: Do NOT mess with a pregnant woman who has been counting down the weeks and days until her gender scan since she was 7 weeks pregnant and expect her not to be pissed that you canceled a week prior!) So the Ultrasound Dept called a few minutes later and gave me the same spiel, I explained again, and BOOM, "Oh, I can squeeze you in on Monday morning." DONE! I'll take it! Honey, get a substitute teacher to cover for you. We're going in on Monday! So I get to find out a few days earlier now! WOOOOHOOOO!! :happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Cin, I'm so pleased everything is okay and glad to see the scan pic - bleeding might just have been from a burst blood vessel in the cervix or something, I heard thats common, nonetheless still very frightening though. You can relax and enjoy the lovely weekend now :happydance:


----------



## spiceeb

cin so happy everything is well :happydance: it doesn't make it any less scary but at least now it wont be too long before we're all feeling massive kicks for reasurrance :haha: i got another private scan coming on wednesday, the lady that carried it out was 98% sure it was a girl but cos she wasn't 100% she said to come back for free :happydance::happydance: i am 00 % its a girl, i predicted it from the beginning lol, besides them 3 white lines were perfectly visable.

not feeling much in the way of movements which is odd for me. i could massively feel billy by 16 weeks, but then again at all the scans i have had so far, i have been told its a quiet baby so this prob explains it :)


----------



## polaris

Cin, I am so relieved and happy that everything is OK.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

So glad everything is fine, Cin! :flower:

That's great news, Garden!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cin

Thanks everyone :D Unfortunately I wont be having a relaxing weekend - a new tenant was meant to be taking over my bedroom in the house I used to live in today so I spent from 12 - 3pm cleaning up after the 3 current tenants making sure everything was spotless, only to get a phone call from the guy 10 minutes before he was supposed to arrive to say he wouldn't be arriving until 4pm tomorrow instead! So back I go tomorrow to make sure it's all in order, hopefully nobody will throw a party and trash the place tonight (FX), though I wouldn't put it past them :dohh: Definitely looking forward to next weekend though as I'll be back in my hometown visiting my parents. Hope you've all had fab weekends :)


----------



## Candy Cane

Nothing is ever easy is it! Oh well hopefully tenant will turn up tomorrow!


----------



## Candy Cane

After another bad night, I am wondering if anyone else is suffering from hip/pelvic pain in the night when trying to sleep? 

I seem to wake up with it at 3am and find it so painful I can't get back to sleep. I am trying to hard to sleep on my left side like they say you should, sometimes I flip to my right side to get some relief although it doesn't help much. The only position I don't feel the pain is laying on my back which is a big no no! 

I've just ordered the Dreamgenii Pillow in a hope that it helps.

Anyone else getting these pains? It says its normal for 2nd tri but gets worse in 3rd tri - oh great!!


----------



## polaris

Candy Cane said:


> After another bad night, I am wondering if anyone else is suffering from hip/pelvic pain in the night when trying to sleep?
> 
> I seem to wake up with it at 3am and find it so painful I can't get back to sleep. I am trying to hard to sleep on my left side like they say you should, sometimes I flip to my right side to get some relief although it doesn't help much. The only position I don't feel the pain is laying on my back which is a big no no!
> 
> I've just ordered the Dreamgenii Pillow in a hope that it helps.
> 
> Anyone else getting these pains? It says its normal for 2nd tri but gets worse in 3rd tri - oh great!!

I don't have pelvic/hip pain thankfully, but just in regard to lying on your back - my understanding is that it is fine as long as you are propped up on plenty of pillows rather than flat on your back, possibly with an extra pillow under your knees if you need it to take the pressure off your lower spine. Might be worth a try if you are finding it really uncomfortable to lie on your side?


----------



## kcoennen

Candy Cane said:


> After another bad night, I am wondering if anyone else is suffering from hip/pelvic pain in the night when trying to sleep?
> 
> I seem to wake up with it at 3am and find it so painful I can't get back to sleep. I am trying to hard to sleep on my left side like they say you should, sometimes I flip to my right side to get some relief although it doesn't help much. The only position I don't feel the pain is laying on my back which is a big no no!
> 
> I've just ordered the Dreamgenii Pillow in a hope that it helps.
> 
> Anyone else getting these pains? It says its normal for 2nd tri but gets worse in 3rd tri - oh great!!

I am having horrible pain, but it is from my sciatic nerve being pinch from the babies. It's a bad pain in my right butt cheek area, and makes my right leg all numb and hard to move and walk on. My body pillow helps once in a while, but the doctor did give me some stretches to try which help to get the babies to move off my nerve.


----------



## ChimChims

Hi ladies! I have seen the group members around and thought about coming in but didn't see it at the top of the forum anywhere (2nd tri), so I finally ran it through search and here I am! lol

I am Lynn, mother to one nearly 7yo DD, after 5mc's before her. Mild infertility problems with low-ish count gave us these precious years to just focus on her, and now poof - surprise! :) She finally gets the baby sister she's been asking for since she was three! We are sooo happy!

Anyway, MyLinda is due August 13th but is going to be c-sected around August 1st b/c of some issues I have. :) Even at that she's probably gonna be a big girl! Big Sissy came at 38 weeks (after trying to come at 36), and was 12lbs and then some. I didn't have diabetes at all (they checked a lot) but I do have it this time so I'm a little afraid that this baby will be the 14 or so pounds I was told DD would've been if she'd gone to term. 

I had her naturally after 2 failed epidurals, and the doctor pushed her head back inside of me twice. I screamed - couldn't help it. We were told we both should've died that day, so I have a lot of trauma issues related to the whole thing. She was dead on delivery and I did not see her for real until arriving at the NICU they'd taken her to two hours away from me. This time around I am hoping the csection makes a difference, and that I at some point get to have a baby handed TO ME in the hospital. We are delivering in one that has a level 3 or 4 NICU this time so I can be in the same building, just in case. 

Anyway, that is just part of the story but it is the big part. :) How is everyone doing? Happy rest of the 9 months to us all!


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow Chimchims what a story! And a miracle daughter you have! :hug:

Welcome to August Fireflys! Hoping this pregnancy and delivery is easy peasy for you!!


----------



## Candy Cane

Welcome Chim Chims - hope this one is a bit easier for you!


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow chimchims - I hope your birthing experience is more positive this time round. 

Hope everyone is ok .. we are really enjoying the sunshine at the moment but it is making me realise how uncomfortable I will be if it gets really hot!

Candycane - I have that pillow and it is really lovely to use! Really helped last pregnancy and is already helping this time!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## mummylanning

Wow, i have a few busy days at work and miss out on so much! 

Glad to hear you and babe are ok Cin.

Candy Cane... I have been getting hip pain too but i have found that if you put a pillow between your knees it stops/eases the pain.

I have been lucky enough to feel flutters from about 15 weeks but at the minute Qtip is having a little party in there and waking me up at 3 am with all his/her dancing which is just as energetic as during the day. He/she has also been waking me up at 4 am for drinks and snacks.

Oh and i have put on about 13lbs already! Most of that in the first 12 weeks!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have put on a horrendous amount of weight!!! I am actually scared to weigh myself now I just look awful although I am starting to get a proper bump now!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

I was scared too. I'm 5'5" and was 139ish (darn business trip right before totally messed with my usual 128lb frame!) when I got pregnant. I had gained 6.8 by week 14 and have eaten LOADS since then so I've been avoiding the scale like the plague. I was pleasantly surprised to jump on and see I've only gained 0.6 pounds in 4 weeks!! lol. But I still think my hope of only 15-20 for the entire pregnancy is a lost cause...MUST STOP CRAVING CHOCOLATE


----------



## Cin

gardenofedens said:


> I was scared too. I'm 5'5" and was 139ish (darn business trip right before totally messed with my usual 128lb frame!) when I got pregnant. I had gained 6.8 by week 14 and have eaten LOADS since then so I've been avoiding the scale like the plague. I was pleasantly surprised to jump on and see I've only gained 0.6 pounds in 4 weeks!! lol. But I still think my hope of only 15-20 for the entire pregnancy is a lost cause...MUST STOP CRAVING CHOCOLATE

Is your gender scan today? If so good luck!


----------



## Cin

ChimChims that is quite a story! Hope everything goes a bit more smoothly this time around.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Welcome chim chims! Excited to have you join the group! That's an amazing story! Hope this pregnancy is easier for you.

This weekend has been crazy. My good friend welcomed her son on friday and we got to meet him Saturday and seeing his tiny adorable self made me wish our lo was here. It also freak me out because even though it's early I feel very unprepared. 

I guess I'm freaked out because my husbands new job requires us to move at the end of June. I know by then I will be alot bigger and my ability to help will be alot smaller. And I know by then I will be jumping at the bit to get the nursery together. I just like feeling prepared. I know that's impossible haha.

I did start our registry this weekend so I feel good about that. I just wish these next two weeks will fly so we can get to our 20 week scan! 

Hope you all had a great weekend. I appreciate you all so much, especially since I am one of the first on my close friends to take this huge step to mommy hood not including the friend who just had her son (she is a few years older than me and I've only known her for a couple years). The majority of my friends are years off from having kids.


----------



## lyricsop03

Welcome chim chims! I hope this labor is better for you and baby!

I've been very hormonal lately. Crying over everything. Maybe it's normal but I don't like feeling helpless.


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh my chims - I hope that you don't have that experience again... and you have quite the positive attitude to boot!!

I haven't gained much weight throughout my pregnancy.... But I was a little overweight to start with

6'0" and 184 lbs when I started, now 186. Doc says baby is fine though and hopefully its just from me eating better and excersizing correctly. Oh and throwing up...


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Cin! Yes, my scan was this morning! Baby is SO adorable!!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2dd07b3127cceffe1d80b444200000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

We find out the gender tomorrow night at the reveal party! I can't wait!!!! (I still think we're Team Blue though!)


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies!!! :flower:
I never knew there was an August group!! :dohh: Happy to have found it though!!!! First off, congrats to all of you on your BFP!!! :D
A little about me, I'm Taylor and I'm expecting my first on August 18! A little baby girl! :cloud9: This pregnancy has been long and rough (mainly with all the spotting in first tri and the migraines) but I have finally started feeling and even SEEING movement!!! :yipee: I couldn't be happier! We conceived using clomid on my hubby's R&R from Afghanistan last november, I have an elevated testosterone level so I don't ovulate on my own. I feel so incredibly blessed to have this little girl in my belly!!! :cloud9:
I hope all of you ladies are enjoying your pregnancies!!! I look forward to hanging around this group from here on out!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ChimChims

akblaze said:


> Hi ladies!!! :flower:
> I never knew there was an August group!! :dohh: Happy to have found it though!!!! First off, congrats to all of you on your BFP!!! :D
> A little about me, I'm Taylor and I'm expecting my first on August 18! A little baby girl! :cloud9: This pregnancy has been long and rough (mainly with all the spotting in first tri and the migraines) but I have finally started feeling and even SEEING movement!!! :yipee: I couldn't be happier! We conceived using clomid on my hubby's R&R from Afghanistan last november, I have an elevated testosterone level so I don't ovulate on my own. I feel so incredibly blessed to have this little girl in my belly!!! :cloud9:
> I hope all of you ladies are enjoying your pregnancies!!! I look forward to hanging around this group from here on out!!!! :hugs:

Welcome! Congrats on your first bump! :) :) :) Pregnancy after infertility (even mild) seems like such a prize, doesn't it? What are you thinking about for names?


----------



## akblaze

ChimChims said:


> Welcome! Congrats on your first bump! :) :) :) Pregnancy after infertility (even mild) seems like such a prize, doesn't it? What are you thinking about for names?

Thank you!! :flower:
I definitely agree, it does! Sometimes it still just feels too good to be true!
Well the name we've had as our #1 for over a year now is Gracelynn. And I have fallen in love with the middle name Joy. We still throw around names here and there, DH likes Tarlynn. (Lynn is my middle name and I really want to have that in her name) :) I think I am just so stuck on Gracelynn Joy though! :blush: I don't think we'll have a definite name picked out until he his home from deployment since we don't have a whole lot of time to talk about it.
The name in your sig, for your baby girl, is so adorable!!!!
I saw your post a couple pages back and wow, what a story! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and how your delivery went with your DD. I really hope it goes better for you this time!


----------



## holden_babez

Can u please add me as well

Due 16th AUgust and expecting another princess


----------



## Candy Cane

Welcome to the newbies, we're getting lots more Firefly's which is exciting and keeps the banter going!

I'm exactly 20 weeks today - half way!!! Doesn't seem possible but loving every minute!


----------



## Cin

gardenofedens said:


> We find out the gender tomorrow night at the reveal party! I can't wait!!!! (I still think we're Team Blue though!)


Ooh if I were you I'd be too excited to sleep the night before the party haha, so exciting!


----------



## Cin

To everyone who's just joined us, welcome to the group :hi:


----------



## LilDreamy

Soooo... I am Team :pink: PINK!! :pink: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Here she is!!

Thinking of calling her Emma! :D

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/37d04028.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/75f5b670.jpg

She was deffinately a thumb sucker and she had some really long legs!! Unfortunately all they gave me was like 6 profile pictures. So can't really show her off. Lol.


----------



## ChimChims

akblaze said:


> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! Congrats on your first bump! :) :) :) Pregnancy after infertility (even mild) seems like such a prize, doesn't it? What are you thinking about for names?
> 
> Thank you!! :flower:
> I definitely agree, it does! Sometimes it still just feels too good to be true!
> Well the name we've had as our #1 for over a year now is Gracelynn. And I have fallen in love with the middle name Joy. We still throw around names here and there, DH likes Tarlynn. (Lynn is my middle name and I really want to have that in her name) :) I think I am just so stuck on Gracelynn Joy though! :blush: I don't think we'll have a definite name picked out until he his home from deployment since we don't have a whole lot of time to talk about it.
> The name in your sig, for your baby girl, is so adorable!!!!
> I saw your post a couple pages back and wow, what a story! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and how your delivery went with your DD. I really hope it goes better for you this time!Click to expand...

Those are beautiful name choices! My middle name is Lynn too, and my mom is Linda. I love the name Melinda, so thought that bumping it up a little by making 'Me' a possessive 'My' instead and capitalizing Linda would make it very, very specific to naming her after my mom. :) Plus, my daughter has a second capital letter also - ReBecka. She's a mix of a BFF Rebekah and my sister Rebecca. 

My hubs pronounces the new baby's name meh-Linda, but I like the sound of the hard i = MY Linda. :) 

With Rose (the only other girl name my hubs finally liked - I had a list but Rose and Snow were both high on it as middle names), the meaning of the name comes down to "My beautiful rose", which I think is fabulous and suiting for a girl. :) :)


----------



## ChimChims

LilDreamy said:


> Soooo... I am Team :pink: PINK!! :pink: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> Thinking of calling her Emma! :D
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/37d04028.jpg
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/75f5b670.jpg
> 
> She was deffinately a thumb sucker and she had some really long legs!! Unfortunately all they gave me was like 6 profile pictures. So can't really show her off. Lol.

Beautiful pics!! My LO showed her potty shot a lot for her last ult, but would barely show her face b/c she's always rubbing her arms past it. haha Next time around, for her fetal echo and down's check, they're hoping to get a really good look at her face, and so am I. :kiss: I hope she can suck her thumb! lol DD was never able to - even when her arm would move again she kept her thumb gripped tightly in her palm, so when she'd try to suck it, she only slobbered on her palms! ROFL


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Welcome to all the new girls!!!! So glad we have more ladies to chat with!

Candy Cane! Congrats! 20 weeks!!!!!!!

Gardenofeden- we are all dying to know if your team pink or blue!!!!

Lil Dreamy- your pictures are awesome! At my 16 our lo wouldn't move so we couldn't get a profile but we are hoping we get one this time.

So my Hubby starts his new job on the 9th and we were supposed to have our 20 week u/s on the 12th but I decided it doesn't look good for him to miss time on his first week. Sooo I reschedule for next Thursday the 5th. I will be 19 and 3 but they said that's close enough! Soooo excited!!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Happy, mine was 19+3 so deffinately plenty of time to tell the sex. :)

She wouldn't stop looking at the ultrasound. Alexa ran away from it, this baby kept looking at it. Lol. It was hard getting her profile pic.

She also kept looking like she was chewing gum... Or chewing on her tongue probably trying to figure out what the heck it was! :haha:

And thanks for the comments! Can't wait for you all to have your ultrasounds. :D

I miss mine already! Think I ,ay get a 4D done in a week or two.


----------



## Skelleron

Hey ladies, and congrats on the scans! Welcome to the new ladies.
I have a question: my last scan dated me ahead making me 19w4 today & due Aug 17th, but I haven't changed my ticker yet! Anyway, I haven't felt any movement yet - is this normal? I'm getting a little worries reading about everyone else feeling and seeing movement! I have my 20 week scan on Mon April 2nd, so hopefully all will be ok. This is my first! Any insight is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I haven't felt much of anything either. And it's my first. I've heard it's very normal To feel things until after 20.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome new ladies and congrats to all of you!!! Chim, I sure hope this birth is better experience. :flower: Akblaze, Gracelynn Joy is very cute! :thumbup:

*LilDreamy~* Go TEAM PINK!!!! :hi: Emma! :D 

*Garden~* Can't wait to hear what team you're on! :)

*Happily~* That's great you were able to get an earlier appointment and congrats again to your DH! :D

*Skelleron~* What Happily said, you'll be feeling kicks in no time! 

*Candy~* Yay for being half way there! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Skelleron, if it helps with my first I didn't feel baby until exactly 20 weeks and this one I knew what to look for so I could spot easier. And some don't feel until much later. Ur baby could just be facing your back. :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Anyone start their baby registry yet? We kinda started, but I'm waiting to know if were having a girl cuz I want a few gender specific things!


----------



## gardenofedens

I know, I can't wait to find out either!! Only about 6 more hours!!! :)

I was bored in class one night last week and did my whole registry on Target.com with boy-specific and girl-specific things. lol. Then after we find out the gender I'll go back through and remove the things that were for the other gender. Maybe more work in the end but it was a lot more fun shopping than listening to a professor! :haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah we have a huge babies r us really close to us so I went in to look around and ended up tagging a few things. My Hubby is super laid back and was relieved when I said I had started it cuz he has no idea what to get. I'm glad cuz he is letting me do what I want . Haha


----------



## gardenofedens

This thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-without-pay-attention-1st-time-moms-lol.html has some GREAT suggestions on things I totally would have forgotten!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Congrats to all.the pink bumps how many now? Vs the 2 boys hehe!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Wow, I missed like three pages! :) Welcome to the newbies and more baby girls on the way. :)

I kind of hope our baby is a boy, but I don't want to hope too much, lol. It feels like everyone is finding out but me... I am so curious!

I'm also starting to enjoy food again. (Morning sickness and severe migraines put a damper on my eating.) I'm afraid I'm going to gain more weight than I want because my appetite is huge!


----------



## akblaze

ChimChims said:


> akblaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! Congrats on your first bump! :) :) :) Pregnancy after infertility (even mild) seems like such a prize, doesn't it? What are you thinking about for names?
> 
> Thank you!! :flower:
> I definitely agree, it does! Sometimes it still just feels too good to be true!
> Well the name we've had as our #1 for over a year now is Gracelynn. And I have fallen in love with the middle name Joy. We still throw around names here and there, DH likes Tarlynn. (Lynn is my middle name and I really want to have that in her name) :) I think I am just so stuck on Gracelynn Joy though! :blush: I don't think we'll have a definite name picked out until he his home from deployment since we don't have a whole lot of time to talk about it.
> The name in your sig, for your baby girl, is so adorable!!!!
> I saw your post a couple pages back and wow, what a story! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and how your delivery went with your DD. I really hope it goes better for you this time!Click to expand...
> 
> Those are beautiful name choices! My middle name is Lynn too, and my mom is Linda. I love the name Melinda, so thought that bumping it up a little by making 'Me' a possessive 'My' instead and capitalizing Linda would make it very, very specific to naming her after my mom. :) Plus, my daughter has a second capital letter also - ReBecka. She's a mix of a BFF Rebekah and my sister Rebecca.
> 
> My hubs pronounces the new baby's name meh-Linda, but I like the sound of the hard i = MY Linda. :)
> 
> With Rose (the only other girl name my hubs finally liked - I had a list but Rose and Snow were both high on it as middle names), the meaning of the name comes down to "My beautiful rose", which I think is fabulous and suiting for a girl. :) :)Click to expand...

Aw! I just LOVE all the meaning behind her name!!!! I think it sounds adorable saying it with a hard i too!!! I love unique names like that! :) It's beautiful!!


----------



## akblaze

Thank you ladies for all the welcomes!! :flower:
20 week scan is on April 2nd!!! I can't wait!! My OB will finally make sure that we have a little girly on the way and that she hasn't sprouted a little wee!!! (We found out at 16 weeks with an elective scan when my mom was in town! Saw three solid lines!) :happydance:

lyricsop03: That's great that you are starting to enjoy food again!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your morning sickness and migraines.. I too get HORRIBLE migraines, even more now since I've been pregnant!

gardenofedens: Thank you for the link to that thread!!! :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

It's official!! The gender reveal was SO much fun tonight!! We're officially TEAM PINK!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2dd06b3127cceffe23ac5bdad00000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Can't believe we have another pink bump!! LOL. And I was so sure I'd add to the blue bumps! hehe.

Can you please update the front screen for me?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay!!!!! Congrats on being team pink gardens!!! Woo woo!


----------



## akblaze

Congrats, gardenofedens on being team pink!!!! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on team pink Gardenofedens! So much for mother's intuition, huh? LOL. Gorgeous cake, that's a lovely way to find out the news.


----------



## mummylanning

Wow still very few *team blues*! I find out in 1 week and 1 day and it cannot come quick enough! I am still predicting :blue: but we'll see!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow that's so excellent!! I can't believe how many pinks we have!!


----------



## gardenofedens

lol Polaris, I know right?? *everything* else in my dream came true so I had to expect we'd be Team Blue since we were in my dream but oh well! I'm positively thrilled to be team pink! :) And I dreamed about her all night last night! :cloud9:


----------



## spiceeb

got another scan at 7pm, just checking my little 'girl' hasn't turned into a little boy lol x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lyricsop03

So many girls! August is going to be such a pink-filled month, lol. :) 

I ate a whole carton of strawberries today. Whoops. :D I don't feel guilty at all. Plus I can feel the baby starting to jab and poke as opposed to flutters. I'm really curious what the baby is doing down there!


----------



## spiceeb

well just got back, she aint showed nothing lol, had her foot placed over her bits and would not move it, on the plus side got another scan next tuesday and 1 the following thursday, defo a girl though x :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Garden!!! Yay pink team!!! :happydance: A tasty way to find out too! :winkwink:

*Spice~* :thumbup:


----------



## Cin

I was just sat here watching One Born Every Minute with my hand resting above my pubic bone as the babies been wriggling all over the place for the last half hr, when I felt something moving against my hand, 4 times in roughly ten seconds! Eek! that was the first time I've ever felt the baby moving from the outside :dance: Brought a tear of joy to my eyes, absolutely gutted that OH is fast asleep next to me and dont want to wake him as he's in the middle of four 6am - 6pm shifts at work, but I have sent him a message on Facebook informing him to brighten his day tomorrow haha


----------



## akblaze

Aww! Congrats Cin!!!! It's such a wonderful experience!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Droplette

I've been feeling her move more and more and I'm loving it!!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

I'm getting kicks every day now its so lovely he really enjoyed the cherry bakewell I had last night lol he didn't stop moving!!
What's everyone bought so far? X


----------



## Cin

Heads up for the UK ladies, just saw posted on Second Tri that the New Look website has free delivery til the end of today. They've got some fab maternity tops, saw some when I was in first tri that I really wanted to buy but was afraid to tempt fate :p I feel a spending splurge coming on!


----------



## ChimChims

Aww, congrats on the girl, garden!

Cin- yaaay!! I've only had a few of those moments, but they are so precious! My LO is finally giving me that pressure feeling when she stretches up higher on my abdomen (she's been notoriously low). :) I love it so much! 

August is definitely a pink month! lol So much for the chinese predictor, am I right? Mine said solid blue but nope!

Lyrics - strawberries, num! I wanted those non-stop with dd and have wanted cherries with this new LO, but of course they're not in season yet. *sigh* I've just recently noticed myself wanting strawberries again. At least those are easier to get! lol


----------



## hoping4girl

Good morning ladies!!!! I am happy to announce we are team :pink:!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We are sooooo excited and now I finally get to call my baby SHE instead of baby or HE (I was being cautious) :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

oh and I got pushed back a week for my due date, Aug 10th now, but I'm not changing my tickers I already went thru that week!!! (In my mind anyway) ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

Yayyyyy more :pink: PINK!! Welcome to team pink! How crazy!!! :D

:happydance:


----------



## polaris

I can't believe how many of us are having girls! It makes me think I must be having a boy to balance things out a bit! My Chinese gender predictor said girl, I think it depends on the mother's age too.


----------



## gardenofedens

I thought that too but obviously not! lol :) I'm thrilled though...we really wanted a little girl first!! Next time? Twin boys please! hehe


----------



## Pinkorblue11

*Hoping~* Looks like you don't have to hope anymore! ;) :happydance: Congrats!!! 

Chinese charts have said boy for me, hmmm :-k :haha:

We've got a travel system, magic bullet baby bullet for making baby food, a few onesies, one outfit, and a couple of cloth diapers. I want to do more shopping but DH wants to wait until after the U/S. My doula surprised me with a big box of maternity clothes. So now I all I need are a few more maternity shirts and another dress or two for the summer.


----------



## lyricsop03

My boyfriend has been very grumpy at me since Saturday. He feels I'm not on top of things and that I'm too hormonal and he's getting frustrated because he can't talk to me about anything serious anymore. Of course, that made me cry some more. I'm really frustrated at him because he doesn't understand how I'm feeling. He's getting annoyed about the smallest things I do. I know we'll eventually get over this but in the meantime I've been crying a lot. :(

I'm sorry, but I had to complain!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I've been having lots of cramping over the past few day... Like intense period-like cramps in my lower abdomen... Googled it, and it appears to be perfectly normal stretching of the ligaments, but still a little unsettling... Possibly felt him moving in the past 2 days, but still unsure if it's gas or him!
Next U/S is next Friday :)


----------



## jasminejo24

hello ladies can i be added to this group? im having a baby boy on august 2nd


----------



## Candy Cane

Welcome Jasmine, congrats on a boy - we are heavily weighted on pink on this thread so need a few more blues to balance it out!


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi ladies :)

I haven't posted lately but I do come on and read up on how things are going daily! It's great to see all the scans being done!

I'm here to help balance out the numbers! Mark me down for team BLUE! Had my scan today :) Of course the first thing I did afterwards was go shopping, tee hee :rofl: That's twice in a row Chinese Gender Predictor has been wrong! :haha:


----------



## ChimChims

Welcome, Jasmine! :) I've seen you around, and the girls are right - we have tons of pink in August, so we'll take all the blues we can get! lol 

Saitt - - congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## JaanRuk

Hey ladies! im on team pink due aug 25th!! :D


----------



## jasminejo24

i think this season pink is in 
all my friends and relatives bar 1 are having or have had girls
im quite glad mines a boy as my oh will be staying at home whilst i go to work and he feels more confident looking after a boy


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi and welcome, Jasmine! Congrats on your little boy! 

:wave: Jaan, congrats on your baby girl! 

*Satt~* Go blue team!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Welcome new ladies and congrats saitif for team blue and congrats on the other team blue and pink! :D

:flower:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Sait! Yay for your baby boy! Logan Jack is such a cool name!! We miss you on here!!!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Candy Cane

jasminejo24 said:


> i think this season pink is in
> all my friends and relatives bar 1 are having or have had girls
> im quite glad mines a boy as my oh will be staying at home whilst i go to work and he feels more confident looking after a boy

We're in that situation too, and my husband said he'd find it easier looking after a boy - he's got as girl to look after now instead :dohh:

To be honest when they are babies, it doesn't really make any difference - I think its when it comes to them being a bit older that Dad's like to play football v. Barbie! :winkwink:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I have to say my hubby loves having a little girl to look after - ( he was really nervous and thought he would be better with a boy) but I think Amy has suprised him ... she doesnt want anything girlie she just wants boys toys and to help her daddy fix things! Although he was hoping for a boy this time I think he is chuffed to have two little girls although I would love this one to be a bit more girly!!!


----------



## jasminejo24

lildreamy could you change my due date to august 2nd on front page? ty
i was equally girly and boyish when i was little
i loved going with my dad to watch him fix someones car and somethimes he would let me help. he brought me a toolbox and reall tools hen i was 12 allthough they were allways kept in his workroom and i was only allowed to use them with him there. i still have all of them now ive moved out lol


----------



## jorja

If anyone is interested in joining out august group of Facebook feel free.. here is the link :)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/354014671317989/


----------



## gardenofedens

welcome newbies and congrats on your bumps! :)


----------



## saitiffeh

Aww thanks everyone :) It's so exciting to know what gender baby is... last time I was team yellow and I gotta say I've already been having fun shopping for blues! 
When I was a kid I was not really girlish or boyish... I wasn't a tomboy but I wasn't a girly girl either... I grew up with two younger brothers I helped care for. Then I had my own son when I grew up, so I guess in the end I wouldn't have hardly even known what to do with a little girl! *lol* Boys are easy... cars and trucks and trains and they're happy. And dirt piles. Oh, the dirt piles -_-


----------



## jorja

Awh love the name Logan jack :) I have a two year old Logan Robert! Great name , Congrats :D


----------



## holden_babez

I have asked for permission on FB to join august due dates 

Congratulations everyone and welcoemt o either team pink or team blue.

hope you are all enjoying the rest of your pregnancies


----------



## Cin

Welcome to everybody who's just joined us :wave: The last week flew by for me, and I've suddenly found myself halfway through my pregnancy, eek! Hoping this week goes as quickly, my next scan is a week Tuesday and we're hopefully going to find out the gender. We've already got a few neutral items for the baby but I can't wait til we can buy gender-oriented ones. And and and I actually look pregnant instead of fat now :happydance: Hope you've all been well!


----------



## struth

Hello ladies - could I join you please?! I've only just found this group (not sure how I missed it) but I am due on the 15th August with our first little bundle. 

We had our 20 scan last week but the naughty little thing wouldn't lie in the right position for all the measurements to be done so we are going back tomorrow to finish the scan. S/he also wouldn't open their legs so we weren't able to find out gender. We're hoping that s/he will play the game tomorrow and show us what gender she is - after making up our minds that we would find out, it would be frustrating to now not be able to know! Of course, the main thing is that baby is growing well and has no problems - but knowing the gender would be a welcome bonus. 

I look forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies x


----------



## saitiffeh

*struth*, Hope that baby co-operates next time! I have to go back for another scan too, Logan preferred to show us his spine for the most part rather then his heart  But you get to see little one twice! Yay :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Fixed it and welcome struth! :hi:

Soooo... Today little one in my tummy kicked my toddler in the head. :haha:
Alexa was cuddling and had her head laid down on my tummy and I actually felt a rather hard kick and Alexa jumped up and looked at my tummy confused. :lol:

Anywhos... I'm having the WORSTE hurt burn ever! UHG. It's horrible! Make it stop. :nope:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Is it normal for baby to have a few days with alot. I felt my firrst strong kick this past week and some movement here and there but the last day and a half have been pretty quiet. Jus wondering whats normal, if there is a norm. 

My dream really freaked me out last night. I had a dream that my stomach was very thin and I had my hand on my tummy and the baby pressed her head up against my hand and I could feel her nose and her facial features and then she started frantically pawing and my tummy like she wanted to come out. I kept trying to calm her down saying "it's not time yet sweetheart" and finally she calmed down but I woke up really freaked out.


----------



## hope&faith09

HappilyaMrs - at this point in pregnancy its perfectly normal to feel different amounts of movement on different days it just depends how baby is lying ... they have lots of room at the moment so can be facing all different ways ... I dont think its for a few weeksyet that you start 'counting' movements and thats only 10 movements a day I think.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thank you hope and faith! I appreciate your quick reply! I think my dream really freaked me out more than I thought.


----------



## hope&faith09

I find during pregnancy I get really real dreams and I always wakes up panicky. 

From my last pregnancy I used to love lying in the bath watching her move about when you get big its really odd to see movements but I used to find it reassuring! - your dream sounds super freaky I wouldve woken up a bit worried!


----------



## Droplette

19 weeks today! Feels like I just found out I was pregnant!! :o


----------



## hoping4girl

hello everyone!! DH and I went shopping this weekend...to pick out pink stuff :) so excited!! I'm still worried that its not true and it will be a boy, but I"m trying to tell myself to trust the doc and just go with it!! however, if anyone wants to try to look at it my husband put the video up on youtube....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd6lbCroKac&feature=share ~hopefully the link will work!! and we registered at target :) and kindof picked out a name...Lizzie Marie....


----------



## lyricsop03

Hoping4girl: I'm so glad it's a girl for you, yay!

As for me, my boyfriend and I are having the gender scan on Thursday and are really excited. However, we're annoyed because his parents and my mom and grandma guilt-tripped us into coming along. We don't want them there, we want it just us, but they're going to be there anyway. I told them they could be there for the last 5 minutes and they all said fine but I'm wondering if I'm just being a hormonal pregnant woman or if it's okay to feel grumpy about them coming.

But despite that, I'm so excited. I've made peace with whatever the gender is but I just want to know now! :)


----------



## hoping4girl

lyricsop03 said:


> Hoping4girl: I'm so glad it's a girl for you, yay!
> 
> As for me, my boyfriend and I are having the gender scan on Thursday and are really excited. However, we're annoyed because his parents and my mom and grandma guilt-tripped us into coming along. We don't want them there, we want it just us, but they're going to be there anyway. I told them they could be there for the last 5 minutes and they all said fine but I'm wondering if I'm just being a hormonal pregnant woman or if it's okay to feel grumpy about them coming.
> 
> But despite that, I'm so excited. I've made peace with whatever the gender is but I just want to know now! :)

thanks :) :happydance:
and you might get lucky and not get to have them in the room if its small...I know the room I was in was tiny!! We were lucky to have room for DH to see the screen!! :haha: So...maybe just take the tech or nurse aside and ask them how big the room is, and tell the family they won't be allowed in the room because of size, but you will show them a pic afterwards :winkwink:


----------



## struth

saitiffeh said:


> *struth*, Hope that baby co-operates next time! I have to go back for another scan too, Logan preferred to show us his spine for the most part rather then his heart  But you get to see little one twice! Yay :)

That is the bonus isn't it!! When is your next scan then?

So we went back this morning to complete the scan and everything was fine. Baby was still being awkward and didn't want to show his/her bits but the sonographer persevered and finally was able to see the goods!

We are on team :blue:!!! So surprised as last week the sonographer said that she thought it was a girl but couldn't be sure. I've spent my entire pregnancy thinking it was a boy and then the last week getting used to the idea of a girl!! It seems that I should have been more sure of my instincts!!


----------



## struth

Oh and Lyrics - I didn't want anybody else there either and can completely understand. My MIL was hinting about coming with us today but we wanted it to be just us. I guess it is a personal thing but I understand how you feel. Hopefully, Hoping4girl is right and the room is too small :hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah I totally understand wanting it to be a private moment. My mom wants to be there but we told her no because it would be unfair to mil and I don't want a bunch of people there. I'm thankful my husband is so laid back. He kinda goes with the flow. As for delivery I told him I reserve the right to have my mom in the room if I want her there. But I do NOT want my mil there. I think this is because my mom adopted my sister and I and I know she would just be there for the experience and would sit there and watch quietly. Or hold my hand, and get me things when I need them. My MIL on the other hand gave birth to my husband and then again to his twin sisters (naturally) and would sit there an compare experiences while I'm in labor. No thank you . Haha. So excited for our ultrasound on Thursday. Just hoping that the week goes by quickly! My boss didn't tell me that her daughter is having spring break from school this week and will be home with me. Her daughter is a challenge and needs alot of entertainment and it would have been nice to know early so I could plan activitys. Oh well, guess I will just have to wing it today.


----------



## lyricsop03

The room is really tiny! However, we decided they could come, but be there for 5 minutes only. That's it. If they complain... well, they're lucky to get that. I don't want them there, really, but since my mom and grandma tend to just show up uninvited to lots of things, I don't want my boyfriend's parents being upset that they weren't there. But they get 5 minutes! I'm glad I'm not crazy for wanting it to be private, but I'm trying to compromise. I swear, if it weren't for family drama this pregnancy would be amazing.

Yay for a Team Blue! :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome Struth and congrats on being team blue! :wave: 

Never had that issue thankfully, most family members (his and mine) didn't care much about being at the ultrasound, they just wanted to know what the gender was.


----------



## Candy Cane

Luckily mine don't want to know the gender as they want to be surprised when she arrives. A few friends have asked but family haven't as I think they respect the fact we said we are not telling anyone - its for us to know, no one else.

I am having trouble going out shopping for pink bits though as always checking my back to see if anyone I know is in the store, and also bringing shopping bags home trying not to let pink show through the bag is a bit awkward!

I am just going to have my husband at the birth, not my Mum - we're not close in that way. I certainly don't want my MIL there, she'd drive me to distraction!


----------



## lyricsop03

My mother assumed she'd be at the birth and I put my foot down and blatantly told her that moment is for Kyle and I only. She was very upset but I think she got over that one. She also wanted to be at all my check-up's... she just has a control issue. Ugh!

I am ridiculously excited for the ultrasound and can't focus on my schoolwork and tests. Baby just seems so much more important than a math test. :D


----------



## katrinalorien

I think I am going to let my brother deliver the baby, he's in med school atm, and I think that Lily would think that was special.

But if my mom thinks she's coming in too, (which now that I think about her, she might think that) she can think again lol. Three's enough for me, and I might not even let my brother in!


----------



## gardenofedens

DH and I were the only ones at the ultrasound but the gender reveal party allowed everyone (including us) to find out the gender all together and it was pretty fun. My family initially thought I was strange for doing a "gender reveal party" but they ended up having a blast. :)

As for the birth, I haven't decided who will be there with me. I definitely assume my mom will be there and I made that clear to her which she was fine with. I think DH will be there but he's pretty squeamish and isn't sure he wants to be. Right now I feel like I'd be really mad/upset if he weren't there but in the moment, I kinda don't think I'll care. Who knows. I think my stepmom really wants to be in there but I'm not sure. My MIL most definitely won't be; she grates my last nerve on a regular basis anyway. And I think it would be a good learning experience for my teenage sisters to be in there but I'm not sure about that either. I was in the room when my sisters were born. It's a lot of people and this is my first so maybe just DH, mom and I this time and the others next time.

katrina - kudos to you allowing your brother to deliver your baby. Even if mine was in med school, I couldn't handle my bro being up in my hooha, lol. :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's pretty cool, Katrina..

Who will be with me during the birth depends on when I go into labor. The plan is just DH and my midwives. If DH is at work, I call my mom and my sister. :)


----------



## Cin

I'm having both my OH and mum at the birth. I asked my mum a few days ago if she wanted to be there and she replied that ofcourse she was going to be and had already booked time off work around the time I'm due; that did somewhat irritate me as she'd just assumed that I'd want her there, and I live 180 miles away from her so if I have the baby a bit early I expect she'll be staying with me and OH for a while, until she has to go back to work, which might be a bit awkward. She wanted to be at the birth of my sisters kids but my sister wouldn't let her, and I'm her youngest daughter so this is her last chance to watch one of her grandchildren being brought into the world. I am grateful she's being so supportive though and I'm sure everything will turn out fine in the end :D


----------



## akblaze

My parents will be driving up for the birth (they live 320 miles away) but I don't want anyone in the room during the delivery except my hubby and of course the medical staff.. I don't care who is in there during the laboring process. I originally was going to have my mom in there but I had told her that I would want her to step out right after the baby is born to give us our first moments together alone as a family and her response was: "what, so I'm just supposed to leave?!" Uhmm yeah!!! I love my mom to death but she has already turned into a grandmazilla with this being her first grandbaby!! :dohh: I haven't told her yet what the plans are but I figured I will when the topic comes up again. 

I think it'll be a great experience with just my DH and me, bringing our little baby girl into the world :) I can't wait!!!!


----------



## struth

Wow - there are so many different combinations aren't there? Just goes to show that it is an individual thing and we just have to do what feels right. It will just be me and OH in the delivery room - no-one else! I think the UK and the US are quite different - in the UK you usually just have your other half and maybe your Mum or a friend in the room with you. It seems like in the US you can have more people if you wish? 

I don't think I would want too many people peering at my hoo-haa so we'll keep it to just me and OH (and the midwife, of course!)....! ;)


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee yeah that's why I don't want my mom in the room!!!

I think it depends on the hospital's rules in the U.S., are the rules universal in the U.K.? That's really interesting! It would be nice for things to be consistent.


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm lucky this time, my mom is 10 hours away so I won't be having to worry about her unless she comes early. BUT I might just *forget* to call her and tell her when we are going in....she said at my first pain she is getting on a plane, but I deliver so fast that We will still be alone for the next 6 hours ;) I really don't want her there this time, I want it to be just me and my hubby :)


----------



## lyricsop03

It is interesting to see everyone's ways of going about labour... It's my first time and I would feel calmer with just my boyfriend there. I'm already worried about what's going to happen, let alone my mom and grandma butting into things. 

Are the rules different in the UK?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I am pretty sure that I will just want my husband there so that we can do this together but I have my mom ready to come in the extreme case that I panic and want her there. My sister pushed my mom out of every moment during her pregnancy and I'm trying to be better about including her when I can. My mom told be she really appreciates the fact that I would even consider having her there because it was the last thing in the world that my sister would do ( even though my mom financially supported her through her whole pregnancy). In fact I held my nephew before my mom because my sister called both of us to come to the hospital around the same time. Oh family drama! Haha.


----------



## katrinalorien

I think its so cool that we are starting to think about about our birth plans!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

It will definately just be me and OH when I deliver! It was just the two of us and around 12 midwives in the room last time so we are hoping for it to be a bit quieter this time around! My mum will be coming over ... she only lives an hour away but she will be having Amy whilst I am in labour if she makes it in time!


----------



## struth

I think rules do vary a little bit depending on the hospital in the UK but generally I think that they allow two people in with you. They certainly don't like big crowds in with you! This will be my first so I'm not completely sure but I think that is the case. 

It just seems to be more of a cultural thing to just have your OH and then maybe your Mum or a friend in with you rather than the whole family! I'm quite glad as I don't have to worry about those sorts of decisions as my family have just assumed that I just want OH with me. They can come and visit me afterwards (either in the ward or at home, depending on how long I spend in hospital)!

Talking about birth plans - have any of your started reading about the birth part yet? I had a look at a book at the weekend....!


----------



## katrinalorien

I have definitely started to look at the labor part of things. I was curious as to the signs of labor, how I'm going to know if I go into labor... I just wish it wasn't so far away!


----------



## katrinalorien

Well... let me edit that statement to say I can wish the pain was far away, and I don't want to give birth right now either, but at the same time I would really enjoy being with my LO.


----------



## spiceeb

well i wont have a choice, only hubbie allowed in for a section :nope: no labor to worry about :cry: but least i can be prepared :happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

My labors have been quick ones; 5, 3 and a half and 2 hours beginning to end. Both midwives are over an hour away so we'll be talking about labor a lot in the coming months. I'm thinking that since this is a vbac, maybe labor will be a bit slower.


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm pretty terrified of labour, especially since I've been getting a lot of random horror stories about how women nearly died from it. I've read a little into it, but too scared to read more, lol. I'm a wimp.


----------



## gardenofedens

I've always been really nervous about the actual labor/delivery part...to the point that for years I didn't want kids of my own and only wanted to adopt. It's important to DH though that we have our 'own' so here we are. I'm thrilled and terrified all at the same time...my problem is that DH is ...ahem...well-endowed.... and even sex is painful so how the heck am I going to handle a BABY coming through there!?!?


----------



## JaanRuk

gardenofedens said:


> I've always been really nervous about the actual labor/delivery part...to the point that for years I didn't want kids of my own and only wanted to adopt. It's important to DH though that we have our 'own' so here we are. I'm thrilled and terrified all at the same time...my problem is that DH is ...ahem...well-endowed.... and even sex is painful so how the heck am I going to handle a BABY coming through there!?!?

im SO nervous about labor as well actually terrified :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

All I can advise about birth plans is just to be really flexible ... my birth plan with my daughter went completly out the window once I was in labour. 

As for being nervous - last time I was nervous and excited ... I know there are horrible birth stories out there but I had a lovely birth, with no pain relief and enjoyed it and I am looking forward to doing it again. Of course it hurts but what you get at the end of it is so worth it! I am also looking at hypno birthing this timeto help with breathing etc as we are planning a home birth with no pain relief again!!!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## mummylanning

It will be just me and hubster but that's because my family lives far away and I only want my husband around in the run up to and just after the birth. 

My plan is to be in a mid wife led suite with a water bath attached to a labour ward! No epidurals here please but I'll take anything else going!


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh I really really want to do it naturally... I just feel like because I'm so scared of needles and things that it would be best for me, I would be so much more relaxed. Any advice for pain management?


----------



## jasminejo24

best pain management i know of that doesnt involve needles is a birthing pool and gas and air. if you ladies who are worried about birth read the tread funny labour and birth stories youll find a lot of women are hillarious on gas and air one of them was so out of it she told the midwife she couldnt push and when asked why she said it was because she was to busy thinking about johhny depp lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## hope&faith09

I would agree best pain management is water or at least it was for me and practice breathing techniques ... I found if you focus on your breathing (especially if hubby helps to count breaths etc) it sort of takes your mind off the pain and just remeber every contraction is a step closer to meeting your baby!


----------



## lyricsop03

I really would like to have a natural birth but I'm such a wimp with pain with everything else. I'm afraid I won't last long before I'm begging for an epidural. But I'd like to try. Just from reading labour stories on here I've already made up my mind to just go with what's happening and try to relax. I really don't want a c-section but if I need to for the health of the baby, I will. Anyway, it's more the horror stories that are freaking me out more than anything. My boyfriend's mother told me she almost died giving birth to his older sister. Now, I LOVE his mother but I didn't really want to hear that.

Anyway, sorry for my ramblings. I am so excited for tomorrow because at 11AM I have my 19 week ultrasound. We're definitely finding out the gender and I can't wait! 24 hours seems so long! Hah, anyway, hope everyone has a great day. :)


----------



## Cin

lyricsop03 said:


> Anyway, sorry for my ramblings. I am so excited for tomorrow because at 11AM I have my 19 week ultrasound. We're definitely finding out the gender and I can't wait! 24 hours seems so long! Hah, anyway, hope everyone has a great day. :)

Ooh exciting, let us know how it goes!


----------



## katrinalorien

lyricsop03 said:


> Anyway, sorry for my ramblings. I am so excited for tomorrow because at 11AM I have my 19 week ultrasound. We're definitely finding out the gender and I can't wait! 24 hours seems so long! Hah, anyway, hope everyone has a great day. :)

Aww you're not rambling.. it keeps me entertained!


----------



## katrinalorien

jasminejo24 said:


> best pain management i know of that doesnt involve needles is a birthing pool and gas and air. if you ladies who are worried about birth read the tread funny labour and birth stories youll find a lot of women are hillarious on gas and air one of them was so out of it she told the midwife she couldnt push and when asked why she said it was because she was to busy thinking about johhny depp lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html

omg I officially love this thread.


----------



## Cin

I still havn't decided what sort of birth I'd like. At the moment I'm leaning towards a water birth as it seems quite relaxing (well, as relaxing as can be given the circumstances!). I'll definitely be making use of any pain relief offered to me - like somebody else already said I find sex painful enough as my OH is well endowed (sorry if TMI) so I am not looking forward to pushing a baby out of there! It will definitely all be worth it to finally meet my little baby though :cloud9:


----------



## saitiffeh

My labour first time around lasted 12 1/2 hours and I took Demerol for the pain. This time I hope to go pain free, with only gas and air if I really need it. I don't know if my hospital has a birthing pool or anything but I know that I LIVED in the shower during my last labour and will probably do so again!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Our 20 week ultrasound is tomorrow at 12:45 and I feel like this is the longest day ever!!!! Soo excited to have confirmation that this lo is a girl like they thought at out 16 week or to tell us we are having a boy. I'm pretty sure this baby is a girl but you never know.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My current mindset on labor is, there is no other medical procedure that you voluntarily refuse pain meds for, why attempt labor without them! My plan is to take the breathing classes and listen to whatever the OBGYN doctor says and go with the flow... and truthfully I'm very scared of the pain & the process... good thing there's a baby in the end!


----------



## mummylanning

I'm another one finding out tomorrow! Yeahy for 20 week scans!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck to those who are finding out!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Has anyone had any clear to whiteish discharge. I had some when I wiped this morning and then it went away. Called and talked to a nurse who says that's normal. Just wondering if anyone else experiences that to. I always tend to get worked up right before an appointment but I'm trying to stay calm. Just my nerves getting the best of me.


----------



## saitiffeh

I've had way too much discharge personally, so I wouldn't worry HappilyaMrs! It's been bad enough that I have to wear a pantyliner daily... and sorry for the tmi :blush:


----------



## lyricsop03

HappilyaMrs: I'm pretty sure that's very normal. I haven't gotten it very much but I've read that it is. And if your nurse is not worried, then I think it's fine. :)

Good luck to the others finding out, too. So exciting! It's going to be a busy weekend!


----------



## gardenofedens

EAandBA_TTC said:


> My current mindset on labor is, there is no other medical procedure that you voluntarily refuse pain meds for, why attempt labor without them! My plan is to take the breathing classes and listen to whatever the OBGYN doctor says and go with the flow... and truthfully I'm very scared of the pain & the process... good thing there's a baby in the end!

Thank goodness for that right!? If there weren't a baby at the end of all this, omg! lol. I can't wait to meet my Abigail :happydance:



HappilyaMrs said:


> Has anyone had any clear to whiteish discharge. I had some when I wiped this morning and then it went away. Called and talked to a nurse who says that's normal. Just wondering if anyone else experiences that to. I always tend to get worked up right before an appointment but I'm trying to stay calm. Just my nerves getting the best of me.

Happily-discharge is certainly normal from everything I've heard and read. I've had it the entire pregnancy, though minwe just started getting WAY worse and I started getting itchy so when I went yesterday for my follow up appt, I had them check and turns out I have my first ever yeast infection. :cry: Apparently also very common during pregnancy because of higher amounts of estrogen or something? Dunno but not fun!

and good luck to those with upcoming scans!


----------



## hoping4girl

boy i missed a lot since yesterday morning :D 
I have whitish discharge too, not too worried about it just yet ;)
And I plan on having a natural labor, altho I have about 30 minute labors, so....my DH will have to be driving fast to the hospital ;) I was induced w/ both my boys, 1st because of group b strep, and I was dialated to 5 in my last office visit apparently the doc didn't want me just walking around like that. 2nd because I broke my ankle at 8 months...I was in a boot and they had to wrap it in plastic....very strange situation :) tried an epi w/ both, neither worked, so this time, no trying, just dealing, already told DH i'm not allowed to ask for one. I'm hoping to not be induced....but we will just have to see about that....


----------



## hoping4girl

And good luck to the scans tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## mummylanning

If had regular discharge. It's all very normal, don't be worrying too much x


----------



## mummylanning

:blue: just as I predicted!


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh wow congrats!!!!!!!!!! That's just so excellent!!


----------



## Candy Cane

saitiffeh said:


> I've had way too much discharge personally, so I wouldn't worry HappilyaMrs! It's been bad enough that I have to wear a pantyliner daily... and sorry for the tmi :blush:

I've been the same, got a lot more after 20 weeks too. Its all normal so nothing to worry about unless it smells or is yellow/green :sick:


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> :blue: just as I predicted!

Congrats on team blue - starting to even up a bit now on here! Still need a few more blues though!


----------



## mummylanning

Candy Cane said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> :blue: just as I predicted!
> 
> Congrats on team blue - starting to even up a bit now on here! Still need a few more blues though!Click to expand...

Everyone I know has or is having girls it's time we evened the playing field!:happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

congrats mummy!!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Pink bump! Confirmed at our ultrasound that our little one is a Princess! Stella Noelle, mommy and daddy are so excited to meet you!


----------



## kcoennen

For those of you who are feeling your baby kick and move... at what week did you begin feeling it a lot?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats Happily and Mummy! :) 

The day I hit week 18, little one started delivering solid kicks everyday. :cloud9: Before that, 2, 3 even 4 days could go by and I wouldn't feel anything..


----------



## hoping4girl

congrats happily!!!! 

I felt kicks pretty much constant from about 20 weeks on....some days she moves more than others, the past few days she has been bouncing around like mad tho!!


----------



## akblaze

Congrats happily!!! :D

I began feeling movement everyday, with solid kicks around 19 weeks.

Well, I had my 20 week appointment today! FINALLY, they kept having to reschedule me this week.. I couldn't see my OB so I didn't get to have my ultrasound today.. I saw one of the midwives who was just so nice! LO is doing wonderful and was kicking away at the midwife as she used the doppler! :haha: 
She did bring up the blood work for chromosomal abnormalities, my OB didn't offer it to me between 16-18 weeks. She said I'm on the fence of whether I could still do it or not but she asked and they said I still could. I didn't have much time to think about it but chose to do it, so now it's just waiting on those results. I really don't know if I could do an amnio either way, I would be sooo scared to hurt my little girl!!!
For now it's just waiting for next thursday!!! I can't wait to see her again!!!

I hope you all are doing wonderful!:flower:


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi, saw your August Firefly's on your post on my thread.. wondered if I could join? I'm team blue :blue: and due August 19th :) x
:cloud9:


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome MummyLaura!



kcoennen said:


> For those of you who are feeling your baby kick and move... at what week did you begin feeling it a lot?

I don't really remember, I remember those "flutterings" at 16-18 weeks... and then I was so sure they were kicks at 18 weeks, but DH still can't feel Lily kick and I'm 21 weeks now. I definitely have felt them everyday for the last couple of weeks, and last week I know I felt some REALLY strong ones. 



akblaze said:


> Congrats happily!!! :D
> *She said I'm on the fence of whether I could still do it or not but she asked and they said I still could. I didn't have much time to think about it but chose to do it, so now it's just waiting on those results. I really don't know if I could do an amnio either way, I would be sooo scared to hurt my little girl!!!


I decided against the amnio for the same reason! Plus I wouldn't have really acted on the amnio anyway...


----------



## lyricsop03

Just wanted to let everyone know it's a BOY! Definitely team blue. :) He was very proud to show off and kept his legs wide open. :D 

I was so excited and he's doing wonderfully. My boyfriend and I weren't going to think about names until we knew the gender, so now I'm looking up names. I don't like many of them, though... so picky. Anyway, I'm very excited. :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh wow congratulations!! I little boy, how wonderful! You must be so excited!


----------



## JaanRuk

congratz on finding out your having a little boy!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

Team Blue is getting even now! Congrats on a little boy!


----------



## spiceeb

hi everyone so nice to see all team blues popping up.

we have decided our princess will be named layla. :happydance:

also been looking at prams this week, in the past i have had some crackers that include icandy apple and peach blossom, but this time we have decided to go a little cheaper and have the mama's and papa's joolz iin silver :wohoo::wohoo: absolutely in love with it. 

baby starting to get very active now.

and i am 20 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Well you can't go wrong with Mamas and Papas. I think the iCandy ones are a bit of a gimmick myself, I can't see whats so special about them to warrant the price asked. We're going for a Jane Slalom travel system, the Strata model.


----------



## spiceeb

Candy Cane said:


> Well you can't go wrong with Mamas and Papas. I think the iCandy ones are a bit of a gimmick myself, I can't see whats so special about them to warrant the price asked. We're going for a Jane Slalom travel system, the Strata model.

yeah i agree, tbh i do love the icandys but totally agree the prices are stupid, but they do look amazing lol x i think there are a few brands like that. i brought a cameleon before and i only kept it about 3 weeks, i think they look like wheel chairs more than pushchairs x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

spiceeb said:


> hi everyone so nice to see all team blues popping up.
> 
> we have decided our princess will be named layla. :happydance:
> 
> also been looking at prams this week, in the past i have had some crackers that include icandy apple and peach blossom, but this time we have decided to go a little cheaper and have the mama's and papa's joolz iin silver :wohoo::wohoo: absolutely in love with it.
> 
> baby starting to get very active now.
> 
> and i am 20 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Congrats on being team blue, Lyric!!! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

wow, congrats to all the new team :blue: mommies!! And the new team :pink: too! :)

DH and I finished our baby registry today at Target. I'm tempted to buy it all right now, lol! Are you all buying your own furniture and other big-ticket items (stroller, pack n play, high chair, etc.) or registering for them? We registered for them but I think we'll buy them ourselves because I feel weird having such expensive items on a registry!


----------



## katrinalorien

Gratz on halfway point spiceeb!


----------



## saitiffeh

Halfway for me today yahoooo!


----------



## gardenofedens

SO exciting! I'm 20 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

Happy Easter everyone..

I am in Australia sand dont know much about the public holidays overseas...

But hope your all havign a wonderful weekend anyways


----------



## JaanRuk

im halfway as well:happydance::flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

We're buying the things we need. Still have to get a pack n play, a high chair and some other odds and ends.


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats to all the 20 weekers aka cantaloupe melons!

In terms of registry for gifts, we don't do that here in the UK as a standard thing, even baby showers are pretty rare. We generally have to buy all the stuff ourselves, parents generally help out if they are able with maybe a pram or cot but generally gifts are bought once the baby arrives and visitors start coming, they'll tend to buy an outfit for the baby.

I really want a baby shower but not everyone likes them. Wish I was still in the US sometimes!


----------



## struth

Candy - if you want one, have one! My friend has offered to organise one for me. There is a group of 6 friends and I am the last to have a baby. They have all had showers so they have just taken it on to organise one for me. I'm going to tell people that they need not buy gifts - it would just be nice to see them. We are planning afternoon tea at my house - everyone will bring cakes and we will supply tea. I think my friends will organise some games too. 

Go for it if you want one - you won't get the chance again. 

Oooh - thinking about it, my friend waiting until baby was born and then invited everyone round. Obviously that is harder as baby is there and it you are having to entertain too but you could do something like that?


----------



## mummylanning

Happy Easter to all.... The Easter Bunny even brought Q-tip an egg... I'll just have to eat it for him....:winkwink:

So we havent bought anything yet except a few clothes. I am doing my research and lists today and we'll build from there. We just dont have the space to crowd our flat with stuff in boxes so we shall wait until I am on maternity leave (i go off really early- 8 weeks before due and I am convinced I will go late) to buy everything unless we see really good offers.


----------



## struth

We only started buying yesterday - we got all the big tickets bits (pram, car seat, nursery furniture, mattress etc...). I'm going to lay off getting anything else now until the nursery is set up (it is currently an office!) and I can see what I want to go where.

It was fun shopping yesterday though!


----------



## Candy Cane

struth said:


> Candy - if you want one, have one! My friend has offered to organise one for me. There is a group of 6 friends and I am the last to have a baby. They have all had showers so they have just taken it on to organise one for me. I'm going to tell people that they need not buy gifts - it would just be nice to see them. We are planning afternoon tea at my house - everyone will bring cakes and we will supply tea. I think my friends will organise some games too.
> 
> Go for it if you want one - you won't get the chance again.
> 
> Oooh - thinking about it, my friend waiting until baby was born and then invited everyone round. Obviously that is harder as baby is there and it you are having to entertain too but you could do something like that?

I'm not sure, I want one but my friends are dotted around the country and wouldn't travel that far so it'd end up being family who I know would rather buy when the baby is actually here. I'll speak to my sister and see what she thinks (since she'd need to organise it).......problem is, I never organised one for her when she had her kids :blush:


----------



## katrinalorien

I had no idea that baby showers were not common in the UK. I hope lots of people come by and visit and give you an outfit! It just feels nice to have the support of a community.


----------



## LilDreamy

--updated--

Congrats on all of the gender scans and halfway points!

Soo me... I'm starting to panic. This is baby number two for me.

I must say... Labor wasn't asssss scary as I thought it would be, but I remember thinking, I didn't want anymore after that! My labor was 22 hours long. And no pain meds until 10 1/2 hours into it... Not by choice either. The epidural doctor (sorry brain not working at the mo.) was "soo busy". 

But once I got drugged up, I didn't feel a thing, just how I liked it.

I dont know how women go through it all without med help. Great job... Me on the other hand... Would probably pass out I can't take pain. I just hope I don't have a bad experienced birth this tome around. AHHH! Scared sh*tless lol.

Oh and I guess my really painful Braxton hicks is what has me so scared again. Feels a little like contractions.

One night I woke at 2:30 in the AM with painful Braxton hicks, felt nauseous and faint. I ended up puking my guts out, which in turn my face was COVERED in these blood blister like things on my face... Never saw these before and was freaking out, went to the doctor that morning and they said it was due to throwing up. Yikes. But this is the third time this has happened.... So I'm getting a bit comcerned.

Hope all is doing well!


----------



## katrinalorien

Were the Braxton hicks last time or this time? Can you get BH this early? 

I hope if they are this time then they get easier...


----------



## Candy Cane

What a shame we can't all have a baby shower together!! Distance is a bit of a problem though ;-)


----------



## polaris

On my last pregnancy I don't remember feeling Braxton Hicks until a good bit later, like about seven months. But this time I'm getting them for a good few weeks already although luckily not painful just uncomfortable. I don't like the sounds of your ones Lildreamy :hugs:.

I guess with it being my second I haven't bought anything yet. To be honest I'm not really planning on buying very much anyway because we have most stuff already. I'll have to get a chest of drawers for the baby and I want to get a buggy board for the pram (we have been offered a double buggy from BIL but I'm not sure that we'll really need it by the time baby is born). I'm also tempted to get another baby carrier - I have a Mai Tai but it's a bit fiddly to manage the straps and I wouldn't mind a good structured carrier. I'm not planning on buying any clothes yet as we are not finding out the gender - anyway most of the newborn stuff that I have from last time is neutral anyway. Actually I have bought something, I've bought some cloth nappies as I'm planning to use cloth this time round.


----------



## hope&faith09

Its second baby for me aswell so we really dont need to buy anything! I have bought just a couple of outfits so she will have a few bits of her very own but all of Amys stuff is still new so she will have to wear hand me downs!!! 

Braxton hicks come more apparently with your second I didnt have any with my first but have already stared having them this time! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## gardenofedens

polaris said:


> On my last pregnancy I don't remember feeling Braxton Hicks until a good bit later, like about seven months. But this time I'm getting them for a good few weeks already although luckily not painful just uncomfortable. I don't like the sounds of your ones Lildreamy :hugs:.
> 
> I guess with it being my second I haven't bought anything yet. To be honest I'm not really planning on buying very much anyway because we have most stuff already. I'll have to get a chest of drawers for the baby and I want to get a buggy board for the pram (we have been offered a double buggy from BIL but I'm not sure that we'll really need it by the time baby is born). I'm also tempted to get another baby carrier - I have a Mai Tai but it's a bit fiddly to manage the straps and I wouldn't mind a good structured carrier. I'm not planning on buying any clothes yet as we are not finding out the gender - anyway most of the newborn stuff that I have from last time is neutral anyway. Actually I have bought something, I've bought some cloth nappies as I'm planning to use cloth this time round.

So you guys decided not to find out huh? I couldn't do it! Kudos to you! :) I haven't had any BH yet and don't want them. lol. I've had a few stretching pains but they come and go. A friend of mine is 24 weeks and getting the BH so I know they're coming...just hoping they wait a long time before visiting! hehe


----------



## LilDreamy

oh yea, and I was going through some of Alexas old clothes. I had got rid of all of her new born clothes up until 6 months, so I will be stocking up on new baby clothes... But even then, newborns don't need much when it comes to clothes. 

I do need a new baby swing. The one I had for Alexa was horrible and I got rid of it, and will be buying a baby bath seat, bumbo, and a bouncer seat. Everything else I should be good. And I'm not getting a changing table. I've never used one. Just have a changing pillow that I grab and put on the bed when it's changing time. Saves money! :D

And forgot I still need to buy a baby crib mattress and a new pump.

Lol... No matter what number baby you are having, you'll still be spending a great deal of money. Lol.


----------



## Candy Cane

I was shocked to find out the cost of nursery furniture, ie chest of drawers, changing station etc - it seems if you go for proper nursery furniture they steep the price up but if you search 'childrens' furniture, you can get it a lot cheaper, still a matching set and some are in pink or blue. 

Its not cheap all this buying and I don't know how people on benefits manage it to be honest.


----------



## polaris

Candy Cane said:


> I was shocked to find out the cost of nursery furniture, ie chest of drawers, changing station etc - it seems if you go for proper nursery furniture they steep the price up but if you search 'childrens' furniture, you can get it a lot cheaper, still a matching set and some are in pink or blue.
> 
> Its not cheap all this buying and I don't know how people on benefits manage it to be honest.

I am not getting "nursery" furniture or even children's furniture, all I got for Thomas was a plain white chest of drawers and a plain white storage unit both from IKEA. His room is accessorized with animal wall stickers and other bits so it still looks like a child's room but without spending the extra money.


----------



## Spanny2010

How do you join this tread I'm off the net so long now I'm rusty :( 
I'm due aug 2nd with a boy :D


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome! You've joined :D

Congrats on Team :blue:!


----------



## saitiffeh

I've hardly spent much at all but have mostly everything I need. I go second-hand for most everything. I haven't bothered with a change table, I never used it with my son and don't see why I'd change my habits now. Especially when the change table will be upstairs and we'll be mostly down. Clothes are all second hand... why by new? They'll wear each newborn outfit maybe once at the most, and for the first year of life they grow so darned much anyways. I've also got a lot from family and friends... with how fast babies grow out of stuff, I don't see the point of buying new!


----------



## Spanny2010

Thanks I taught u had to add it some how lol :haha:


----------



## Candy Cane

polaris said:


> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> I was shocked to find out the cost of nursery furniture, ie chest of drawers, changing station etc - it seems if you go for proper nursery furniture they steep the price up but if you search 'childrens' furniture, you can get it a lot cheaper, still a matching set and some are in pink or blue.
> 
> Its not cheap all this buying and I don't know how people on benefits manage it to be honest.
> 
> I am not getting "nursery" furniture or even children's furniture, all I got for Thomas was a plain white chest of drawers and a plain white storage unit both from IKEA. His room is accessorized with animal wall stickers and other bits so it still looks like a child's room but without spending the extra money.Click to expand...

I think that's what I'm going to do and then spend good money when they are old enough to choose what they like. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## katrinalorien

Do I need a dresser for the baby? I feel like I want to buy her a better dresser when she gets older, and I don't know about a small baby dresser now... but I want her nursery to look nice. I'm so torn! I don't really have the money to buy one now anyway.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies, hope you all had a good weekend. 

I have really only gotten clothes, a couple blankets and a stuffed animal. I would love to start doing more. I told Hubby that I want to finish our registry this week because his mom is already asking about it. I did alot of it but now I want to add a few gender specific things. My mom bought my sisters nursery furniture for my nephew so she is doing the same for me, otherwise I would be going to Ikea and getting her new stuff when she is older. 
Later I will post some pictures of my ultrasound! 

Congrats to everyone! 
Sooo happy to be 20 weeks!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Spanny welcome aboard and congrats on being team blue! :)


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> Do I need a dresser for the baby? I feel like I want to buy her a better dresser when she gets older, and I don't know about a small baby dresser now... but I want her nursery to look nice. I'm so torn! I don't really have the money to buy one now anyway.

Good question, for those who have already raised a baby - can you give any hints/tips on what you essentially need furniture wise for nursery? 

Saitiffeh, where did you change your baby - just on a mat on the floor or bed? Thinking I might do the same.


----------



## LilDreamy

And I don't make much money... AlExa still doesn't have a chest of drawers.... I just hang everything up in the closet and I have storage bins for her socks and such. Luckily for me, where I live they have tons of built in storage space. :wacko:

Don't know how you guys afford so much.... I must be poorer than I thought... :/


----------



## polaris

I didn't get much furniture for Thomas at all. Just his cot obviously, a chest of drawers for his clothes which was the right height to put a changing mat on top of for changing him during the night, a box storage unit for blankets and other bits and pieces and I also used it for clothes that he still had to grow into, another changing mat for downstairs (I just changed him on the floor rather than getting a changing table), and we also got some extra shelving for the sitting room which is used for all his toys and also for spare nappies etc. when he was younger. Once he grew out of clothes they went into storage boxes in the attic. We also got safety gates and fireguard but not until he was older. I think that is literally everything and it is probably the bare minimum of what you would need.


----------



## gardenofedens

baby stuff is definitely expensive. I priced out all of the expensive furniture/big ticket items and it's almost $1300! I put together this list when I did our registry so we could keep track of what we need to buy still, etc.

Baby Sound/Movement Monitor: $94.99
High Chair/Booster Seat Combo: $129.00
Breast Pump: $57.99
Stroller/Carseat Combo: $182.29
Swing/Bouncer Combo: $127.31
Pack n Play w/ Bassinet & Changing Table Combo: $166.23
Crib/Toddler Bed/Twin Bed Combo: $199.00
Crib/Toddler Mattress: $59.99
Changing table/dresser Combo: $259.09

But at least all of the things we've chosen are multi-functional and will grow with Abigail. The crib turns into a toddler bed, day bed, and then twin bed so she'll have it forever. The stroller/carseat combo works until she's a toddler and by then we'll have another baby who can continue using it, etc. And we're buying everything in gender neutral green so that when we have our next kids, we don't have to buy everything all over again.


----------



## katrinalorien

Yeah, the only thing we have for Lily that I am worried about not reusing is the stroller, as it only has room for one baby, and if we end up having kids in quick succession we won't have room for both the children.


----------



## hoping4girl

We had our crib from our boys, but we had gotten rid of everything else, cuz we were done!! so yeah, we need everything but the crib...we bought some big ticket items after we found out we were having a girl, and my mom and sis are throwing a shower in june...so hopefully we wont have to buy too much more, but i forget what else I need. Like the small stuff...like shampoo...don't forget the shampoo!!! LOL


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Just wanted to share this picture from my ultrasound last thursday! 

Stella has been very active today, kicking away. I joked with my dh that she is having a dance party in there. 

Hope you are all having a great day :)


----------



## Cin

Hey everyone! Just got back from our anomaly scan, everything is looking perfect annnnnnd we're evening up the numbers a bit as we're TEAM BLUE :blue: 

Our baby is very definitely male, he was holding his tackle in his hands, typical bloke! Me and OH are both over the moon, I always wanted a big brother when I was growing up so I always hoped my first would be a boy :p Here's our scan pic, Gregory Marshall at 21w2d: 




Hope you're all well ladies :D


----------



## katrinalorien

Congrats to all the scans!!! They look so wonderful!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Cin said:


> Our baby is very definitely male, he was holding his tackle in his hands, typical bloke!

:rofl: Congrats on your little boy! :D 

Great scan pic, Happily! :) 

I'm happy to be only a week away from my scan!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi everyone! I was offline for a few days and there's five unread pages here! Anyway, I saw the doctor yesterday and everything's going great. Baby is very healthy and kicking away. She did tell me I need to eat more, though. I've only gained five lbs. I'm not complaining, this is the one time I can gain. :D

As for buying things for baby, my boyfriend and I are *very* poor. We are hoping to get the essentials at the baby shower, but we have lots of friends who are very willing to give us the stuff they can. (clothes, stroller, barely-used crib, etc) We're not going to buy a dresser but will instead use plastic tubs. We're pretty resourceful and it will turn out okay. It was just hard to walk into Babies R Us and Target to register. There was all this nice stuff and we can't buy it on our own. Oh well, baby will be happy, loved and well taken care of. That's all that matters. :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Aww lyrics, I know exactly how you feel!
I can't afford anything ever. 

I was watching a nursery room makeovers the other day.. I was soo jealous! Alexa never really had a nursery. Just a crib with toys in a room. Finally was able to get her a book shelf when she was about 8 months. Hopefully this time around I can try and scrap up some more things. But having Alexa growing and into big girl bed now and prepping for a new baby is getting very rough. And I've only bought one pair of maternity pants, and realized yesterday that my skinny girl jeans that I took the buttons off of to out string through so I could wear them while Preggo.... I've some how ripped both pairs... No clue how... Maybe I'm just getting too fat!! Lol. Best of luck to you, and hope all works out well! :)

Also congrats on all of the beautiful scans!!! :Happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Lyrics - money is super tight here awell - Amy just had the essentials and we have built up stuff over time ... now we know we are having another girl she will definately be wearing all of Amys old clothes. Babys really dont 'need' that much stuff you can get by on basics its just hard when you see so much gorgeous stuff that I always want to buy but just cant afford it!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Had a good 20 week appointment today, quick and easy. My doc says next time we will be doing the glucose test. I know this tests for gestational diabetes but I'm not really sure how it's done. Where has everyone gone? No activity in 24 hours is not like us! Haha


----------



## lyricsop03

I kept checking here, too! I was surprised. I felt awkward posting just to post. :D

Anyway, I have to take the glucose test next time, too. I've heard stories that it tastes bad. Blegh. 

I had my first *guy runs out of his way to open door for pregnant woman* moment today, lol. I don't mind at all. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Yea, I only chat on 2 boards on BnB and both were SILENT last night. :( It really didn't help me procrastinate on my research paper! lol

I have to do the glucose test soon too... :( Not looking forward to spending a whole hour in the lab - they make you drink the stuff and then I can't leave or anything for a whole hour. How annoying! I have things to do dangit! Oh well, I guess I better bring a book!

Are any of you getting the pertussis vaccine? My dr keeps telling me I need to get it. I'm not a fan of vaccines so I haven't yet. My DH had it because he's a teacher and it's required by law but dunno if I should get it or not?


----------



## akblaze

Finally had my Anatomy scan today!! 
The tech put me ahead at 23 weeks today!! Due date has changed to August 9th! 
My LO is doing wonderful and she's perfectly healthy!!!! I can't stop looking at the scan pictures!!! :haha: I'm so head over heels for her!! 
I'm so anxious to get to do the 3d/4d scan next month now too! 
Also, knock on wood, but this week has been remarkable so far with no migraines or sickness! I'm hoping I'm finally over all that!! 

How is everyone else doing?:flower:
 



Attached Files:







4-12-2012 23wk (2).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8









4-12-2012 23wk (6).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lyricsop03

akblaze: I had terrible migraines and sickness, too. I still have it occasionally. It sucks. I sure hope you're feeling better! I wouldn't wish it on anyone!

I'm having more and more dreams about when I have my baby. They've ALL been about how incompetant I am. I can't do a diaper or feed him, etc. :( It's not really helping my already big fears about how well I can do this. Anyone else dreaming like that?

Have a great weekened everyone!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Just a question, every night for the past week when I lay down to go to bed I get what feels like a stomach ache/ feel to full, which is weird because right before that I'm fine. It's like 5-10 minutes of discomfort and then it goes away. Anyone had anything like that? My hips have been killing me to. Ugh.. I'm falling apart haha.


----------



## mummylanning

Not experienced that myself but i do get a heavy feeling if i lie in a way that baby doesnt like. It goes away if i move. 

The hip thing I am totally getting but i can only imagine its my body getting ready rather than anything I am do wrong.

Is anyone else's belly button trying to escape?


----------



## akblaze

Lyricsop: I'm sorry your still getting them occasionally! My last one was last weekend.. it lasted from thursday night to sunday morning and I couldn't hold any food down.. I've felt great since so I'm really hoping I'm finally out of it! A while ago I got told they should settle down around 20 weeks when the blood level rises. I really hope yours go away for good soon! They definitely are the worst... especially when you can't resort to migraine medicine! 

Happily: I don't get the fullness but I do get the hip pain!! Sorry I can't be of much help!!

mummylanning: I'm with you on the belly button! Mine used to be a super innie and now it's a super outie!!! :haha:


----------



## mummylanning

Mine has gone from a super innie to being level, it's trying to get out! husband finds it really strange, but then this is also the same man that told me since my body had changed it felt like he was having an affair as it didn't feel like me!:dohh:


----------



## akblaze

lol! that's so funny! My DH hasn't seen me in person since we got pregnant (we got pg on his midtour) I wonder what he's going to think!

I was hoping my belly button wouldn't pop, but I have to admit... I LOVE to play with it now!!! :haha:


----------



## mummylanning

Oh I'm not sure I'll be touching it when it pops out...eeeew! But then I am weird about my belly button anyway!

Have you been sending your DH bump piccies? Mine goes away for a few days at a time and when he is away I always send him a bump pic, even if he is only away for 2! He thinks it's really nice!


----------



## akblaze

I've met very few women that think their belly buttons are fun! :blush:

I do! Well, I did.. He recently moved to a new FOB and isn't allowed internet access since his managers don't allow it. He's not allowed to use the military computer labs either (he's civilian not military). The last pictures he was able to see I was 20 weeks and when he gets to come home I'll be entering third tri! He definitely loved getting all the bump shots though! I sent him all the pictures from my ultrasounds too, and took videos of our LO making my belly move! :)

That's so adorable that you do that for your DH when he's away for a couple days!!! I think it's just wonderful to keep them involved as much as possible! I bet he just loves it!!


----------



## mummylanning

He really appreciates it as Baby is moving loads but not when DH is around so he does feel a bit left out when it comes to the bonding! 

Not too long until he returns and then he gets all the fun bits without the sickness, tiredness and mood swings!


----------



## akblaze

Aww, what a bummer!! Have you tried drinking a big glass of orange juice while he's home? That might get your LO bouncin around! :)

Yeah, I can't wait!! Lucky for me he hasn't missed out on much, just tons of migraines!! I still never want to go through a pregnancy alone again though!


----------



## gardenofedens

Mummy- my belly button was a super innie and is now about flush also. Mine has also always been super sensitive and that seems to have gotten worse as it pops. Oh well, well worth it!


----------



## Cin

I've always had a really deep bellybutton (lovely I know!) but I'm sure it's getting shallower. I actually mentioned it to OH a few nights ago.. he looked at me like I had two heads. I can't imagine life with an outie so if it pops out I'm going to be seriously weirded out :p 

I've just been stalking the first tri board and it's so strange to think that there are women on there due in Dec and Jan. I still think of myself as a newbie here yet I'm now halfway through second tri! In 5 days time it'll be exactly four months before I'm due, flippin' heck :wacko:


----------



## mummylanning

I know EXACTLY how you feel Cin. I have spent my entire pregnancy feeling "not pregnant enough" to join in with pregnant women chats. I work in a shop that has a maternity department and by default I have taken over running of it as its part of my Kids and baby section. When i am in there I see heavily pregnant women and when I offer them my help they look at me as if "how could _I_ help them" then they notice the bump (its quite large but with the style of clothes i wear its not a prominent feature). When they do, they soften slightly but then you get the condescending "oh your bump is tiny" (its really not infact MW thinks its a little on the large size).

I'm so glad at the end of the day I have you guys to come home to!

I have also managed to group together a few ladies in my area that dont attend other groups and we are meeting for coffee. We are all within 10-14 days due of each other so it will be nice to be with people who are all at the same point.

I did have my first experience of being the pregnant lady people ask for advice this week. I am a dance teacher when I am not at work and I am still teaching and dancing (intend to go to 30 weeks) and I had one of my members ask to chat to me. I thought it was going to be the usual "how do i become a teacher?" question but it wasnt. She was 6 weeks pregnant and was asking my advice on carrying on dancing. She had specifically come to my class as she had heard that I was pregnant and wanted the advice. It made me feel all warm and fuzzy to give the advice and she now will attend my classes regularly as I can keep an eye on her and also my classes are now pregnancy suitable as I dont do any moves that have belly restriction or dips and drops. (I teach partner dancing)


----------



## mummylanning

gardenofedens said:


> Mummy- my belly button was a super innie and is now about flush also. Mine has also always been super sensitive and that seems to have gotten worse as it pops. Oh well, well worth it!

I'm a bit freaked out about the belly button thing but hey ho!


----------



## hoping4girl

ah morning ladies!!! or evening I guess, depends on where you are at :) Glad to see everyone is doing well....we are too! I got my decorating dots for Lizzie's room the other day, I think I will be putting those up this weekend as its snowing here...:cold: And I'm shaving my legs today, DH should be excited about it :haha: And my belly button hasn't popped out yet either...but it is pretty flat! :thumbup: AND...I couldnt' take my due date being Aug 10th...so I moved it back to Aug 5th...:blush: I just don't want to go through week 23 again!!! I already did that!! I'm in denial and I'm throwing a fit!! :brat:


----------



## gardenofedens

lol hoping4girl :)

I thought my dr would bump up my due date since they said Abigail is measuring a bit big but they left it as is so I guess that's fine. I know when I ovulated so I'm going by that instead of my LMP anyway! Changes my due date from 8/23 to 8/26 though but oh well. What's another three days, right? Wonder if I'll be saying that in late August! lol.

I'm SO in the mood to go finish painting my house and yet instead I'm stuck writing my research paper that's due Monday. UGH. I just want to finish painting so I can finally start unpacking! And once we're unpacked, I can finally start getting Abigail's room ready! (All our boxes are in there right now...lol)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I didn't want to leave without saying goodbye, you ladies are a wonderful group and I was glad to be a part of it. Sadly, my water broke early Friday morning and Azriel Aiden was born 4/14/12 at 8:55am, at 20 weeks and 1 day and he lived for just under an hour. He was so strong, he survived the night and Saturday morning with no fluid at all. We planned for the first time and prayed for baby and we were blessed with a beautiful baby boy. We'll never forget him and will always love him. 

May all your pregnancies be blessed with health, positivity and lots of love. Take care girls..


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh my gosh, pinkorblue, Words can not express how sorry I am. Please know I am praying for you and your family. I am speechless and heartbroken for you.


----------



## Cin

I am so sorry to hear that pinkorblue, it's absolutely devastating. Thinking of you :hugs2:


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't even imagine pinkorblue, I'm speechless. Sending you lots of hugs...


----------



## akblaze

Pinkorblue, I'm so sorry to hear this news.. I know there are no words that can make you feel better but you're in my thoughts. Sending lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how awful that must have been. x


----------



## Candy Cane

There just aren't any words good enough.....I can't begin to imagine what you've been through, I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## mummylanning

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss but somehow it just doesnt seem enough 

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## polaris

Pinkorblue, I am so so sorry for your loss and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## struth

Pinkorblue - there really are no words that do justice to what I want to say. I'm so sorry honey - my thoughts are with you x


----------



## LilDreamy

:cry: I am so very sorry pinkorblue. No person should ever have to endure that. :nope: My thoughts and Prayers are with you.


----------



## spiceeb

omg how sad :cry: why is this happening? how are we still loosing ladies at such a late stage? 

life can be so cruel at times. i really hope u find peace x x :cry::cry: 

gotta log back out girls, just not in the mood to chat right now :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lyricsop03

I am so sorry, Pinkorblue! I'm praying for you and your family. I am so sad for you.


----------



## jasminejo24

pinkorblue :hugs:


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm so sorry pink... I hope you are able to find the strength you need in this desperate time..


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Still so upset about Pinkorblue... :(

I'm 21 weeks today. Husband had to go on a business trip to Vegas yesterday and wont be back till Thursday. This is the longest we have been apart since we have been married. I hate it so much. It's so lonely. I know it's totally ridiculous and I think of all the military wives who have to be without their husbands for months at a time but I just can't deal with being away from him. I know it's my hormones but I seriously need to get a grip. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw happily. Hope it flies by for you.

Your guys love is soo strong. If it was me, I would think of it as a break woohoo! Lol. :haha:

But then again me and OH are military, so I am used to us being apart for long periods of time, and we still haven't lived together as a family yet. But that will alll change in a few months. :) Getting out and being a SAHM.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah, it's funny cuz when Hubby is out late I think to myself "yes! I get to watch my shows, have what I want for dinner and no disruptions" but when I go to bed it's so comforting to have him right next to me. Makes me feel safe. I

I have soooo much respect for military families. I can't even imagine how hard that is. I know myself well enough to know I couldn't do it. 

I just gotta remind myself that my husband got this job to support our family. I will be a sahm because it's makes the most sense financially, especially while Stella ( and our future babies) are young. I can't even believe the cost of childcare these days!


----------



## lyricsop03

I miss my boyfriend a lot and we've always been long distance (I'm at college). I'm going to be so happy to finally move in with him this summer. I, too, have such respect for military families. I don't think I could be that strong.

I am determined to finish my musical theater degree at college but it's going to take me another couple of years even without a baby. I'm torn because I always wanted to be a SAHM and since we can't afford daycare, I don't know what to do. I've resigned myself to live a crazy couple years (school, baby, late night rehearsals six nights a week and work on the weekends) but I don't know if I can do it. Anyone have advice or think it's too much?


----------



## twickywabbit

I cant believe I just found you guys. I'd like to join. :flower: I am due August 17th and as of right now I am team yellow(although not by choice :winkwink: little booger didnt want to show the goods) but May 18 I am having a 4d scan so maybe Ill find out then!


Pinkorblue- :cry: I am just, so so so sorry. I cant even imagine. I know that isn't enough...but just know you are in my prayers and I just want to give you an infinite amount of hugs. :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

It's definitely a lot lyrics. It's too bad you can't afford to just focus on school and baby, have you looked into the daycare costs to be sure? Right now I work full time and go to school full time even during summer and winter sessions (I only get two weeks off from school the whole year!). We had intended that when LO came along, I'd work part time and still do school full time but after calling around to daycares, the cost of daycare would barely be covered by my working part time and Abigail would only be in daycare while I was at work since I take my classes at night when DH is home. It made zero sense to work in order to pay someone else to raise our baby. It would be different if we had parents who wanted to contribute to watching Abigail but we don't so it would be all daycare for us and it's just a waste of money. I was worried about being a SAHM and I still am at times but mostly now I'm excited about it. I know it will be best for Abigail and I'll be able to focus even more on school and finish my teaching credentials sooner too.


----------



## gardenofedens

welcome twickywabbit!


----------



## lyricsop03

Welcome Twickywabbit! I hope you find out the gender at your appointment! :)

And thanks, gardenofedens. I just don't know what I could give up, you know? If I'm going to school, I have to use my theater scholarship (I have a full ride). And my scholarship requires me to be in every show, which is demanding enough without a baby! And I need to work, too... I just don't know what to do.


----------



## gardenofedens

Yikes, good luck lyrics! I'm sure you'll figure something out! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome Twicky!! Its awesome to see a new face on here. 

We chose for me to stay at home because of both the cost of day care and the fact that I will have more influence over my kids! I am hoping that it helps with their long-term lives, although I don't judge people who go back to work, some people have to work and some people just love their job!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am a stay at home mum ... me working and paying for Amy to go to nursery wouldnt have made any sense and especially now we will have two who would need childcare I will be at home until they are at school! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## 08marchbean

Hi everyone! :wave: I havnt been checking in with you ladies recently! So an update from me, Had our 20 week scan last week and all is perfect with baby :happydance: staying team yellow was hard but we were determined to stay strong! :lol: 

We then had a consultant appt after the scan as i had a 3rd degree tear last time. It was a bit pointless really as they didnt have my notes from last time so we couldnt make any decicions. They are going to request my notes and I have another appt for when Im 34 weeks, when we will decide if a section would be best or if i can have my natural birth! Basically need to know if my tear was 3a 3b or 3c. if c need section if a/b should be ok to go for natural, depending on rest of notes. Really dont want a section so fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is well! 

Im so so sorry pinkorblue. Cant imagine what your going through :hugs:


----------



## hoping4girl

:hugs: pinkorblue :hugs: I'm so sorry :cry:

I stay at home, my boys are in school right now, but so excited to stay at home with my baby girl I can't wait!! :happydance: But at the same time I love to work, I like being social and since we moved I haven't been, kinda bums me out. I thought about going back to school to be a preschool teacher, but also would like to do some physical therapy stuff....who knows. It's a hard decision to make!! Won't have to do it for another year tho....so I have some time :thumbup:


----------



## ChimChims

Just now catching up.... sooo devastated for pinkorblue. :( :( :( My sister lost her son at 20 weeks, and the little casts of his tiny feet still just break me to pieces. That was a hard funeral to go to. I'll be praying for her a lot. It seems so unfair to lose a baby past the 'safe' stage. 

I am a SAHM, and I home school as well. :) My little girl is bright as the sun, but she has a condition which causes her to tremble. I did go to college for ECE, so I am not entirely unqualified, but even if I were I've got more passion and interest in her education than any non-related teacher could. She's doing very well, and every time she learns something new I feel so blessed - almost flattered, even - to be the one to share it with her! In a way it is like never having to lose those many firsts we cherish so!

Anyway, welcome to the new ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely week! Next Tuesday we get to go for our fetal echo (heart trouble runs in the family, so they're taking precautions), and since I tested with very slight positive markers for Down's Syndrom (less than 1%) they will be looking more closely at her for that too. From what they tell me, they want to look closely at her facial features too! She's been so wriggly that it has been hard to get a look at her face. :) Baby girl seems to adore pressing her face into her little hands/arms! <3 <3 <3 I can't wait to see her again, and hope we do get a good look at her!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya,

Life is oh so busy so I'm probably behind on updating your guys updates.

If for any reason I haven't added you, fixed your due date or put your gender down, could you please send me a privat message so it will be easier to find and fix it for you. :)

Thank You and welcome Trickywabbit!! :)


----------



## Cin

Welcome to our group Twicky :flower: 

Ladies I have to ask, does anyone else still not have a bump?! I've been looking at photos on the second tri bump thread and even people who arent due until a while after me look far more pregnant than I do! I have a case of serious bump envy, I still just look chubby. Doesn't help that people keep asking me why my bumps not growing :( I'm taking some consolation in the fact that my mum told me she was constantly worrying during her first pregnancy as she kept being told that she had a small bump, but ended up giving birth to my sister who weighed a whopping 11lb. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Cin- I am plus size and still feel like I just look fat. My mom says she sees my bump but my sister who is 3 weeks behind me in her pregnancy looks more pregnant than I do. Granted this is her second but it irritates me. Some days I feel my bump is hangin out and other days I feel like it's just fat. I think it has to do with where baby is. At my ultrasound Stella was really low in my uterus but there are times when I feel her higher and that's generally when my bump looks bigger. Hope this helps! Don't get discouraged! We will all have big round bumps in no time! We should post bump pictures!


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm MASSIVE.... But to me it looks like I just got extremely fat instead. :wacko:


----------



## hoping4girl

I felt like that a few weeks ago, but I decided to just start wearing tight maternity shirts and now I have a nice bump :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I feel fat, but baby is extrememly low. I feel wider than thicker, actually. If that makes sense. He's so low that at my 20 week scan the technician had to roll that uncomfy thing over my pubic bone. (I don't know what the "thing" is called, lol) Is that normal? The technician didn't seem worried, she just remarked on how he kept trying to evade her...

Anyway, I'm now starting to count calories to gain weight. The doctor told me 2200 calories is good for me, but it's okay if I go a little higher or lower. I can't believe how little I was eating before. I was only eating 1700 calories and I wasn't even trying to eat that little. I feel gross for eating as much as I am now. Oh well, it's for baby to get healthy. :)


----------



## mummylanning

I feel fat and now I have a bump but because I wear long cardigans and scarves I don't look pregnant when people first look at me.

If it helps I have a friend who had no sign of a bump until about 22 weeks. She was fairly slim so just looked like she was getting fat!


----------



## katrinalorien

I feel so fat. I am convinced I gained 10 pounds since my last appointment, but I haven't been weighing myself since we are moving and I can't find my scale. I look so much bigger though, and have been addicted to ice cream...

Maybe I should lay off the ice cream! I eat some just about twice a week.


----------



## Cin

Thanks for the replies ladies, it's reassuring to know that there are some people going through exactly the same thing. Today I've been wearing a tight fitting red top, granted it's from my pre-maternity wardrobe, but I just look like I have a massive pot belly :dohh: I'm going to be going back to uni tomorrow after a 2 week easter break and I know exactly what the girls in my class are going to say when I walk in - 'Jenny you still don't look preggers, are you sure there's really a baby in there?!'. I know in the grand scheme of things it really doesn't matter but I guess I'm just an impatient person :p


----------



## mummylanning

I haven't been weighed since my 12 week apt. We don't have a set of scales that works so I have no idea what I weigh! I know it's a lot and I have put on a few lbs in the last week as even my maternity clothes are starting to feel too small! :cry:


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm fairly thin and looked bigger (to me) starting at about 12-13 weeks but no one else noticed until I was about 18 weeks and even then it was only people who knew me and knew I was thin before. Today was my first "OMG, are you...?" Yes, thank you, I'm pregnant! hehe. So even though I think my bump is MASSIVE, it's still small enough that most people probably think it's just chubs.

Anyone else up to posting belly shots? Here's mine yesterday at 21 weeks 5 days:
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2da39b3127cceffb1707eefdd00000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

Progression:
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2da39b3127cceffb184aaef7300000030O00EauGTRm0ZNAe3nw4/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
I don't have a shot from before our bfp though :(


----------



## kcoennen

Your bump is great looking!! I think it looks like all bump. I would never think you are just gaining weight. 

Here is my 20 week bump with twins.
 



Attached Files:







5 months2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gardenofedens

so cute! Do you have names picked yet? I was not-so-secretly hoping for twins...maybe next time! :)

Update: Just read through your journal - love the names you have picked! :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I hope it's okay if I post a bump picture in just my underwear, bra and an intense expression on my face. :D I'm not sure if I'm "popping" or not. I also included my six week one. I'm not super flat but it gives you an idea of before and after.
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









21.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LilDreamy

Cute bumps!! You all look like ripe pregnant women! Lol. Ive recently started parking In the Expecting Mothers parking. And this woman had the nerve to tell me, excuse me, but that's for expecting mothers... Omg... So I just look fat and not pregnant?! I could barely fit between the cars to get into my car and Squished poor thing. Oh well hopefully I get out of the fat phase lol.

These are the only Preggo shots I've taken. :blush:

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/611cd80f.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/PREGGER.png

And yesterday at 22.5 weeks
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/76e3ab82.jpg


----------



## LilDreamy

AHH!! Sorry so big!!! Lol whoops idk what I'm doing.


----------



## katrinalorien

You look pregnant to me! I have got to take a belly photo tonight!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

here is my very first bump pic! I am a curvy girl so I have been really self consciencous but I actually like it! I am loving all these bump pictures! you are all so darling!


----------



## lyricsop03

I love looking at everyone's bump photos. :)

I'm very happy because I'm feeling him squirm around more and more. He definitely likes to be super active at night (right around midnight) but it's nice to feel him move around during the day. :) This is definitely my favorite part of pregnancy right now. I was always so worried if he was okay and to feel him bounce around reassures me.


----------



## struth

Loving the bump pics ladies - you all look so good! I need to take a new one - I might do it in the next day or two and then post my progression. I have definitely popped over the last few weeks!


----------



## gardenofedens

love the bump pics :)

My Abigail hasn't moved since Tuesday night...getting worried but I'll check it out with my fetal doppler tonight....fingers crossed she's alright!


----------



## struth

Hope she is fine Garden - keep us posted. 

I have quiet days and that I also have days when I think they are quiet but when I think about it, it is perhaps that I have got so used to the kicks that I don't notice them all the time anymore! I was lying in bed last night thinking I hadn't felt anything for a while. A few minutes later I felt a kick which made me think that perhaps I have felt things but hadn't been attending to it and so it just hadn't registered with me. Does that makes sense?

Anyway, I pulled my doppler out last night and all was well :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4girl

ah mine had the hiccups this morning and she was very irritated about it!! it was kinda funny :) hopefully that's not a peek into her upcoming attitude!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Still no noticeable movement from Abigail, but was able to easily find her heartbeat last night with my doppler so hoping it's just a growth spurt. She was pretty quiet for a few days about two weeks ago and then started kicking up a storm again - read it was likely a growth spurt. I've also drastically decreased my sugar intake so maybe that's it too? I'd been eating WAY too many sweets so trying to eat healthier again.

Anyway, I'm sure she's alright...just miss feeling her kick me! :)


----------



## 08marchbean

aww, all the bump pics are lovely! i'll have to take one soon!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Garden- so glad that you got alittle relief hearing Abigails heartbeat. I'm sure she is just going through a growth spurt. Stella does that sometimes to!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi. Hope everyone's doing okay and babies are healthy.

I'm very upset because my (old) laptop decided to completely fail on me. I lost everything - my pictures, music, my schoolwork assignments. :( I'm very depressed. Luckily I lost nothing too important for this next month in terms of school (though I did lose the baby shower guest list and addresses) but I'm more upset about the pictures. I have some on facebook, but not all.

Anyway, I probably won't be on here as much anymore because I'll now be using the school computers and then in the summer I'll use the library ones.

Baby's doing fine and he's kicking me A) when I go to sleep at night and B) on the rare occasion I take a nap. It's like he knows, lol. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey lyrics.
Ive been worrying if my laptop would ever crash i would lose a million pictures and videos of Alexa.

So one day i googled if you could recover them, and they said just unscrew the back and take out the hard drive thingy and just put it into another laptop or a friends, and transfer the pictures to a usb or storage unit. Hope you can get them .:nope:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Here's my bump progress so far... I plan on making a scrapbook later on...
I feel movements every few days, but nothing daily yet...
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks, small.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 23









20 weeks, sketch small.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I feel really lucky. Stella has quiet days and crazy days but ever since she started really moving ( enough so I could feel her) I've felt her pretty much every day. It seems she had a schedule to. I notice her almost consistently at the same times during the day. It's so weird to me that they have these little schedules even in the womb.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Haven't really posted in here before but here is a picture of my bump at 22+6 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cin

MummyLaura93 said:


> Haven't really posted in here before but here is a picture of my bump at 22+6 weeks :)

We're due the same day :thumbup: You've got such a round, lovely looking bump, I'm jealous!


----------



## Cin

Here we go ladies, the (lack of a) bump I was bemoaning the other day :p Both photos taken tonight at 22+6. 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-04-21220116.jpg

For some reason it looks bigger when I'm unclothed: 

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-04-21220221.jpg


----------



## mummylanning

My bump looks bigger unclothed too!


----------



## JaanRuk

beautiful bumps :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Happily- my Abigail had a schedule too! I felt her every morning around 11:30 and every evening at 8:30 as well as random times throughout the day but mostly every two to three hours. I still haven't felt her since she went quiet a few days ago though. I'm kind of worried but also just really miss feeling her. I hope she starts moving again soon!


----------



## mummylanning

As they get bigger I am told they move less because they have less space. If you have concerns get yourself to your doctor. My doc is great and as long as you are not calling for every snivel and sniff they are happy to take time and look after pregnant women.

My qtip has a routine like clockwork and he went quite for a day a few weeks back. I was at work until 8pm and on my way home called my 24 hr midwife for some reasurrance. She invited me down to the hospital for a quick check and was happy with him and me. Now we are back to kicking his way out, I can only assume he didnt like being poked and prodded and is now making sure I know he is there and ok!


----------



## Candy Cane

Why have a few of us got a strange looking advert on our posts for The Nest? It seems to appear on 80% of posts made....strange, wonder if it will appear on mine.

Where can you feel your uterus up to? I read that you should feel the top of your uterus move about 1cm every week, ie if you are 20 weeks then you would measure from top of pubic bone to top of uterus and the measurement would equal around 20cm give or take 1cm either side. 

Well I have poked around this morning and mine seems (from what I can feel) level with my belly button which would spell out 20 weeks but I am almost 24. If it is 1cm a week, I don't have 40cm to play with between pubic bone and bottom of boobs as I am quite short waisted.....anyone else got any thoughts or experience on this and where are you measuring?

I see my midwife next week and will ask......but am curious now (everything meaured fine on 20 week scan).

Thanks


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi, great bump pics! :)

I was told by the geek squad at Best Buy I didn't lose everything, the virus just "hid" it. So, when I can afford a new one, I will buy another laptop but for now I'm just going to get all my music, school documents and pictures onto an external hard drive. I'm so very glad I didn't lose everything. :)

As far as baby schedule, my boy has a fairly consistent one, too. It's amazing how predictable it is. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

mummylanning said:


> As they get bigger I am told they move less because they have less space. If you have concerns get yourself to your doctor. My doc is great and as long as you are not calling for every snivel and sniff they are happy to take time and look after pregnant women.
> 
> My qtip has a routine like clockwork and he went quite for a day a few weeks back. I was at work until 8pm and on my way home called my 24 hr midwife for some reasurrance. She invited me down to the hospital for a quick check and was happy with him and me. Now we are back to kicking his way out, I can only assume he didnt like being poked and prodded and is now making sure I know he is there and ok!

I try not to bug my dr, our next appt is 5/4 and I have a doppler so as long as I can find her heartbeat, I'm content.


----------



## spiceeb

i am extremely lucky to be feeling layla every few hoursnow, even hubbie can feel her kicking so i reckon shes a strong girl :thumbup: this is my 4th baby though so my belly has no muscles to hold her movements in :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







558553_3603195235017_1127681798_33469182_599224392_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummylanning

So apparently if you want to look like you have a huge bump, wear stripes (either that or bump doubled in size while I was napping)

Please excuse the photo as I was utterly knackered having just gotten home from my annual dance teacher update and continual training.
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hoping4girl

Candy Cane said:


> Why have a few of us got a strange looking advert on our posts for The Nest? It seems to appear on 80% of posts made....strange, wonder if it will appear on mine.
> 
> Where can you feel your uterus up to? I read that you should feel the top of your uterus move about 1cm every week, ie if you are 20 weeks then you would measure from top of pubic bone to top of uterus and the measurement would equal around 20cm give or take 1cm either side.
> 
> Well I have poked around this morning and mine seems (from what I can feel) level with my belly button which would spell out 20 weeks but I am almost 24. If it is 1cm a week, I don't have 40cm to play with between pubic bone and bottom of boobs as I am quite short waisted.....anyone else got any thoughts or experience on this and where are you measuring?
> 
> I see my midwife next week and will ask......but am curious now (everything meaured fine on 20 week scan).
> 
> Thanks

mine is about the same it feels like, but its because she is laying so low. usually in the morning she travels upwards before I get out of bed, and she is kicking above my belly button. So I decided I'm no longer worried about it, because I know its up there, its just that I can't feel it unless she is in the right spot. :thumbup: lots of luck!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hey girls. Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers, they've really helped. Azriel was absolutely perfect, it was my cervix that failed to stay closed so if we get pregnant again I'll need a cerclage, possibly progesterone shots but not 100% sure about that yet. We're planning a small, private memorial and a balloon release on Aug 31st. We may start TTC again in the fall and we're hoping a rainbow baby is in our future. Thanks again, everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Michelleeliza

I have never posted on a forum, but figured this looked like a good place for support! Im due August 7. Im not sure that im even posting in the right place!! lol someone help!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry PinkorBlue. :nope:

I hope everything works out for you with TTC and you are blessed with a rainbow baby soon. May your sweet one always be remembered and forever loved.

:hug:


----------



## LilDreamy

And welcome Michelle, you did it right! :) and congrats!


----------



## Michelleeliza

Wonderful!! And i just keep checking back here? Is there a quick way to come straight to this message board?


----------



## katrinalorien

You can add it to your subscriptions. 

At the top, near the page numbers, you can see a tab called thread tools. Click on that, and say "subscribe to thread"

Then you can go to your control panel and check it from there.


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh wow thanks Katri I didn't even kmow you could do that. :O


----------



## katrinalorien

Hmm it probably is already on your subscriptions though since you started the thread :) the default setting is to add any threads you start to your subscriptions.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Welcome Michelle!

Pinkorblue: think of you often and hope you are taking time to heal. Still praying for you and your family. 

Hope you all had a good weekend. It was so sunny and beautiful in Washington. Spent the weekend outside with my husband. 

22 weeks today! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Happy 22 weeks!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thank you! Katrina, you are so close to your v-day! Yay! I can't wait to get there! 2 weeks!


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats on 22 weeks. :)

 Edited: NVM disregard. :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

hey ws gunna ask if i could join you lades but llooks like i allready did at somepoint im on the first post with my due date lol but i still down as a yellow bump so i will remember about this thread this time lol and would like to update you all that my bump has now aquired the colour................................................................................................................................................................................................................ blue :blue: 
yipeeee and were calling him david ryan


----------



## leahsbabybump

Removed by admin.

Incorrect statements made/suggested in the quoted post.


----------



## katrinalorien

Removed by admin.

Incorrect statements made/suggested in the quoted post.


----------



## katrinalorien

HappilyaMrs said:


> Thank you! Katrina, you are so close to your v-day! Yay! I can't wait to get there! 2 weeks!

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a countdown on my phone.


----------



## Candy Cane

Admin Edit

Original post owner has now been updated you therefore this reply is no-longer needed.


----------



## LilDreamy

:happydance: Gender updated for Leahsbabybump


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thanks for handling that Candy! So sad to see you go lil dreamy but I totally understand your reasoning. Good luck with your pregnancy and we hope you will stop by in august and give us an update when your lo is born!


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that you have to go Dreamy but I do understand. I wish you all the luck for the future and thank you for maintaining this thread. :hugs:

Thanks also for Candy for agreeing to keep the thread updated.


----------



## Vickie

The thread owner has been changed to Candy Cane.


----------



## lyricsop03

I am incredibly confused. What is going on? 

At any rate, I am doing okay and baby is happy. I will be 22 weeks tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## Candy Cane

lyricsop03 said:


> I am incredibly confused. What is going on?
> 
> At any rate, I am doing okay and baby is happy. I will be 22 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :)

Lildreamy posted saying she is leaving BnB due to a dispute on another thread. She asked if someone was able to take her account over in order to keep the front page updated, I offered to do that and we exchanged details but in the meantime the administrator contacted me suggesting this isn't the best thing to do as there was more to the other thread being deleted than I had been made aware (I wont go into detail to be fair) and therefore they have forced the ownership of the thread over to me now. 

Lildreamy has let me know, outside of BnB that she is fine but she has now gone from BnB.

BTW the reason you couldn't see original post is because she deleted it afterwards although some have quoted it since in their replies, I suspect the admins may have deleted them by now.


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks so much, Candy Cane. I was just very confused. :) I understand now. Thanks!


----------



## mummylanning

I just had a pregnancy meltdown! :cry: 

I dont like not knowing stuff and not having options but i have stopped crying and I am off to get myself showered (again) and dressed so my wonderful hubby can take me out tonight for my surprise! :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

Candy - can you move mine from just predicts :pink: to :pink:


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> Candy - can you move mine from just predicts :pink: to :pink:

All done.

Has anyone heard from Laura Bella lately? She used to post on here regularly and I just realised we've not seen her for a while - hope all is okay.

I had an amazing 3/4D scan tonight, all looking good especially as my low lying placenta has now moved up nicely so not a risk factor anymore. Baby was breech at the scan but probably moves on a daily basis at the moment. 

100% confirmation of the gender too! Good job as don't want to have to take all the stuff back for a different colour!


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> I just had a pregnancy meltdown! :cry:
> 
> I dont like not knowing stuff and not having options but i have stopped crying and I am off to get myself showered (again) and dressed so my wonderful hubby can take me out tonight for my surprise! :happydance:

Is it a special occasion, should we be saying happy birthday? Hope you cheered up and enjoyed it!


----------



## hoping4girl

hello ladies...lots going on while I haven't checked I see....crazy!! I hope everything and everyone is ok.....

today I had my one hour glucose...failed miserably....so monday i have three hour. so as of right now, finishing off my bag o candy in the fridge before I get told I won't be able to... :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I have a question. I'm so hungry, I'm eating on average 2500 calories a day. Before I was pregnant I was okay with 1800-2000 so I feel like I'm eating a lot. Is it too much? Thanks :)


----------



## Candy Cane

lyricsop03 said:


> I have a question. I'm so hungry, I'm eating on average 2500 calories a day. Before I was pregnant I was okay with 1800-2000 so I feel like I'm eating a lot. Is it too much? Thanks :)

I'm eating loads as I'm always hungry, I don't count my calories but as long as its good food and you're not putting on too much weight you should be fine.


----------



## spiceeb

i think ur fine to eat as u like, just try smaller portions that might help :thumbup:

i am feeling extremely sorry for myself, keep waking up with headaches over the last few weeks EVERYDAY its starting to get me down a little :growlmad:

hubbie went to see gp yesterday and is now waiting on an appointment for the snip lol :haha: bless him he's terrified but i'll be sterilized also at my section so defo no more baba's for us. i can cope with that though seeings as we will have 4 by then, perfect though 2 of each :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummylanning

Candy Cane said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> I just had a pregnancy meltdown! :cry:
> 
> I dont like not knowing stuff and not having options but i have stopped crying and I am off to get myself showered (again) and dressed so my wonderful hubby can take me out tonight for my surprise! :happydance:
> 
> Is it a special occasion, should we be saying happy birthday? Hope you cheered up and enjoyed it!Click to expand...

No special occasion. Hubby just wanted to book something nice for me back when I was very sick at the start of the pregnancy. He wouldnt tell me what it was though but i knew to look forward to it.

He took me to wembley arena to see Jeff Dunham! It was an awesome night and hubby felt Qtip kick for the first time in the middle of the performance! :happydance:


----------



## mummylanning

Candy Cane said:


> lyricsop03 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. I'm so hungry, I'm eating on average 2500 calories a day. Before I was pregnant I was okay with 1800-2000 so I feel like I'm eating a lot. Is it too much? Thanks :)
> 
> I'm eating loads as I'm always hungry, I don't count my calories but as long as its good food and you're not putting on too much weight you should be fine.Click to expand...

I'm eating loads too. I sometimes feel I cant be filled. I do allow myself a treat of crisps and sweets but normally I try and eat lots of fruit.

I put loads on at the start of the pregnancy when I wasnt eating very much but now I am eating loads i feel lighter (not bump wise but bum/face/size wise)

If you are hungry you need to eat, just make sure its the right stuff!


----------



## katrinalorien

Awwww now I'm hungry!! lol


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a while, but I've been around and reading!!

I haven't been counting calories either myself but I have been trying to watch what I eat and make some positive changes. I'm snacking less on outright junk, eatting better portions, and have cut out sugar. Even cut down the sugar in my morning tea! So I am feeling healthier, even though my weight is still increasing 

Hope everyone is doing well... can't believe we're all getting so far along now!


----------



## hope&faith09

You all sound so healthy compared to me! I just eat what I fancy I go through the day! I am putting weight on but I think I will just worry about that after the baby is born ... I lost all the baby weight and more after Amy was born so I am not worried about losing the weight again. 

Hope everyone is ok - what is everyone up to - I am just starting to redecorate my daughters new room so she can move into her big girl room before the baby arrives!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hi there ladies,
Just hoping for some advice on this. I am a nanny and have a good amount of downtime during the day. Stella seems to move alot during the day but not at night. This is nice for me cuz I get to sleep more. My concern is that today is my day off and I slept in an hour and she didn't kick me at all until I woke up. It was only alittle at first... it concerned me so I checked her on my doppler, there she was.. strong heartbeat! After that she has been kicking normally but it still freaked me out. When do we start kick counting? I just wish that 24 weeks would come so I can have just alittle more reassurance. I guess I just didnt realize that I could love anyone as much as I love this baby... so Im just freaked out. 

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## katrinalorien

I asked my OB last time I was there, which was last week. He told me two things, first, that we don't always notice it, especially if the baby has turned in a different direction or if we are distracted. Second he said "The baby sleeps too!" Maybe your baby thought it would be a good time for a nap.

Then I asked him when to do kick counts and he basically said that kick counts were tough, because of all the things that are above, and basically just call if you notice that the movement has decreased a lot. But he said to eat or drink something first, that sometimes eating something can help the baby move. 

He was kinda vague on it, I just think he doesn't like relying on kick counts or anything. I think its important to figure out if your baby is kicking less than usual though. 

And this is just what my OB said, I know different doctors are different on this.


----------



## katrinalorien

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hi there ladies,
> I just wish that 24 weeks would come so I can have just alittle more reassurance. I guess I just didnt realize that I could love anyone as much as I love this baby... so Im just freaked out.
> 
> Hope you all are doing great!

By the way I am very glad 24 weeks is here finally. I can totally understand how you feel. I put a countdown on my phone and everyday I looked at it. You'll make it there too~!!


----------



## gardenofedens

lyricsop03 said:


> I have a question. I'm so hungry, I'm eating on average 2500 calories a day. Before I was pregnant I was okay with 1800-2000 so I feel like I'm eating a lot. Is it too much? Thanks :)

Ugh, I don't even want to begin counting calories. I'm trying to eat healthy but I'm craving so much chocolate and ice cream! I end up eating a lot of cereal too as snacks to tide me over between meals. I've gained 17 pounds already so this week I've decided to cut out ice cream entirely and have switched to those frozen fruit bars. I've also cut back on the chocolate so hopefully it all helps!

Anyone have visible stretch marks yet? I think I've been lucky so far but don't know how long that will last. And leaky nipples? Mine just started leaking last week. It's kind of annoying but I was really worried about being able to since I have breast implants so at least that's one less thing to worry about.



HappilyaMrs said:


> Hi there ladies,
> Just hoping for some advice on this. I am a nanny and have a good amount of downtime during the day. Stella seems to move alot during the day but not at night. This is nice for me cuz I get to sleep more. My concern is that today is my day off and I slept in an hour and she didn't kick me at all until I woke up. It was only alittle at first... it concerned me so I checked her on my doppler, there she was.. strong heartbeat! After that she has been kicking normally but it still freaked me out. When do we start kick counting? I just wish that 24 weeks would come so I can have just alittle more reassurance. I guess I just didnt realize that I could love anyone as much as I love this baby... so Im just freaked out.
> 
> Hope you all are doing great!

I can't wait until 24 weeks either! The last week or so when Abigail didn't move at all was so disconcerning! But last night she was kicking up a storm and DH even got to feel her kick for the first time. :)


----------



## powerxpuff

I have stretch marks around my navel, unfortunately. And I've gained close to 30 pounds so far, partly due to the fact that I destroyed my metabolism via anorexia prior to falling pregnant. I feel like a whale, and I don't even have a pronounced belly yet. I feel like I'm not pregnant, I just dreamed that I was.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies: just a quick update. Thank you for all of your replies! I appreciate the feedback. I checked her hb again before bed last night and found it immediately. That relaxed me enough to go to sleep but I woke up at 2 am super uncomfortable and hot. It's gotten alot hotter in Seattle recently and we are in that weird time where it's to warm to not have the window open but to cold to leave it open to long. I got up and got on bnb and tried to relax but ended up posting a thread sort of freaking out. Right as I hit post Stella kicked me! Then she kicked me the rest of the night. Little stinker. Anyways. I think we are okay, probably just a growth spurt but I will keep monitoring it this weekend and will call doc if it gets worse. 

Hope you all are having a good Friday! 

Oh and I'm not sure how much I have gained total. I am plus size and have tried to keep eating what I was before I got pregnant in hopes of not getting alot bigger. So far it's working great and doc seems to be happy with my weight. Ugh, not excited for my glucose test. I have that in my 24 week appointment.


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks for the answers. :) I'm eating healthier, now that I know what I'm taking in. If that makes sense? I bought carrot and celary packs to munch on throughout the day as well as lots of fruit. I just feel like I could eat all day, all the time!

I don't have stretch marks on my stomach, but they appeared on my legs. :( I'm sad but I'd rather they be there because I'm more vain about my stomach...


----------



## 08marchbean

good to hear happilyamrs!! 

Iv started getting some dreaded stretch marks too :( I have some on my hips and legs from 1st pregnancy but they didnt appear untill well past 30 weeks, so god help me this time they have tarted popping up on the front of my tummy :( booo!!!


----------



## powerxpuff

I just found out that I failed my first GTT yesterday, with a blood sugar reading of 180; going in next week for the three-hour...now I'm very torn between panicking and hugely limiting my diet out of fear that my weight gain caused the possible GD and accepting the fact that some women just have gestational diabetes...I just can't stop crying.


----------



## arj

Can I just say 'arj predicts :pink: but was extremely wrong and is 100% having :blue: :blue: "

:dohh:


----------



## mummylanning

arj said:


> Can I just say 'arj predicts :pink: but was extremely wrong and is 100% having :blue: :blue: "
> 
> :dohh:

Did you know you were having two before? Congrats on you doubly :blue: bump x


----------



## Candy Cane

Arj, have updated yours to twin boys.

If anyone else needs anything updating let me know - I have taken the thread over from someone else so not sure how accurate it is so if I have missed anyone, particularly people who have recently joined, can you post or PM me and I will get it updated.


----------



## michelleH

How did I not know about this...quick question...Did any of you girlies have trouble adding the firefly to your signatures? x


----------



## arj

mummylanning said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say 'arj predicts :pink: but was extremely wrong and is 100% having :blue: :blue: "
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Did you know you were having two before? Congrats on you doubly :blue: bump xClick to expand...

:nope: 

Just thought I was having my one baby girl and had already named her and bought her clothes! I had the same MS as I did my DD, as well as no implantation bleeding or 1st tri bleeds like I did with my son. Plus tried for a girl and concieved using Shettles and Chinese Birth Chart which gave me the sexes I wanted last time, and my Mum used it too and had 4 girls 4 boys

Nearly fell off the chair when I saw two babies at my 13 week scan!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi everyone. I hope you all are doing well!

Is it so crazy that I want men to come to the baby shower, too? For heaven's sake, I'm having my uncle plan it so it's not like I'm sticking to tradition. :) But everyone is shocked I'm inviting my uncles and guy friends, too.

Anyway, my boyfriend felt our baby boy kick and saw the kicks, too, for the first time yesterday. :) It was quite amusing. He put a punk rock band on his ipod and put it on my ribs as I laid on my side. The baby wriggled way down, away from the music and refused to move. We switched to classical and he immediately moved to the ipod and started kicking. I was so glad baby cooperated!


----------



## mummylanning

Lyrics.... My husband felt kicks this week for the first time also! My baby appears to respond very well to Jeff Dunham the comedian.

OH was really surprised at the force of the kick, i think he expected a wee tap and got a big old kick!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My husband felt Stella kick for the first time last night. She was in a weird position that was particularly uncomfortable for me and I knew he would feel her. He laid his hand on my tummy and 2 seconds later BOOM! There she was kicking his hand 3 times. He was pretty amazed! So special!


----------



## katrinalorien

michelleH said:


> How did I not know about this...quick question...Did any of you girlies have trouble adding the firefly to your signatures? x

Hmm did you remember to take the spaces out?


----------



## gardenofedens

mummylanning said:


> Lyrics.... My husband felt kicks this week for the first time also! My baby appears to respond very well to Jeff Dunham the comedian.
> 
> OH was really surprised at the force of the kick, i think he expected a wee tap and got a big old kick!

My DH felt Abigail for the first time late last week too. We were lying in bed watching a movie and she was having a field day. Then this weekend she kicked him in the mouth! I told him she was awake so he leaned down to kiss my belly and she managed to kick right in that precise spot at that very moment. lol. He was quite surprised! :haha:


----------



## MummyLaura93

lyricsop03 said:


> Hi everyone. I hope you all are doing well!
> 
> Is it so crazy that I want men to come to the baby shower, too? For heaven's sake, I'm having my uncle plan it so it's not like I'm sticking to tradition. :) But everyone is shocked I'm inviting my uncles and guy friends, too.
> 
> Anyway, my boyfriend felt our baby boy kick and saw the kicks, too, for the first time yesterday. :) It was quite amusing. He put a punk rock band on his ipod and put it on my ribs as I laid on my side. The baby wriggled way down, away from the music and refused to move. We switched to classical and he immediately moved to the ipod and started kicking. I was so glad baby cooperated!

I'm having men at my baby shower too! I think it's nice and I don't want to leave friends or family out just because they're boys :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I told my Hubby I was totally up for a coed baby shower but he said he would rather use the day to go out with the guys. Oh well. I could care less as long he comes by at the end to help me bring everything home haha.


----------



## gardenofedens

I really want DH and at least one guy friend to have the choice to be there as well but my mom is so opposed to it! She doesn't even want DH there... :(

It's stupid because I remember men being at her baby shower for my brother!


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm glad I'm not alone. I want all my friends and family there (that can make it, anyway) not just women. 

At any rate, I'm craving oreos horribly and I can't go buy some (I have no car, stuck on college campus). Cravings are the worst sometimes!


----------



## JaanRuk

has anyone in here experienced losing little pieces of their mucus plug...as of yet?


----------



## mummylanning

No baby shower for me, I am being showered with gifts by my sister however so I dont feel I am missing out!


----------



## Cin

Hey everybody, feels like I've not been on this thread for ages. Been bogged down with uni work but I've only got three assignments left then I'm free! Glad to see that everybody is happy and well. 

I've got no experience of baby showers, never attended or held one, but I don't see the problem with having men present :shrug: In my opinion it's the more the merrier. Is it tradition that men generally aren't invited then? 

Jaan - I havn't lost any but after reading through your thread on second tri it appears that a lot of women have done. It seems quite a common thing and I wouldn't worry yourself unnecessarily, it's probably regenerating itself as speak! :hugs: Did you manage to get hold of your doctor/midwife?

I'm so emotional this week. My old housemate accused me of stealing one of her baking trays on Facebook a few days ago and it's been playing on my mind ever since. I don't know what I'm more hurt by, the fact she's known me for 3 years but still believes I'm the sort of person who would steal (especially off a 'friend') or the fact she's made out I'm a thief infront of everybody we know. It's only a tatty £2 baking tray and I *didn't* steal it but it still feels horrible being accused, especially publicly. :growlmad:

Ok I'll stop ranting now. In other exciting news, OH and myself have decided we'd like a home water birth. I hate the idea of being cooped up in a hospital with the restrictions of visiting hours and without the guarantee of a having a birth pool available, I'm certain I'll be far more comfortable at home. If the worst should happen we live less than a minute away from the hospital so no worries there. I talked it through with my midwife yesterday, she's okayed it and arranged a birth pool for us :thumbup:

Speak to you soon ladies:flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

Sorry about your ' friend' cin..thats awful. Great about your birth plan though.i really want a water birth too but too scared to do it at home and the closest covered hospital that offers it is hours and hits away... :-( maybe for baby #2


----------



## katrinalorien

Goodness Cin... seems like she would have just gone and bought another one rather than to stir up trouble. Oh well. 

Jaan - I hope it turns out it was just discharge, you said your appointment is Friday on another thread, can you go in to see him/her before then? Has your doctor/midwife given you any reassurance on the phone?

A water birth sounds so relaxing... but its all hospital for me... :(


----------



## Cin

Ah that's rubbish gardenofedens :( Fingers crossed you'll be able to have one for #2.

If hers really has gone missing I don't understand either why she hasn't just bought another one. I moved out in January, so I don't know why she hasn't mentioned it before if she honestly does think I've stolen it. She lives with 3 other people and they all constantly have people visiting aswell so it could have been anyone, or maybe one of them threw it out after getting food stuck to it instead of washing it (my OH does this regularly :dohh:). 
The reason she mentioned it in the first place is because I cooked a beef wellington and my OH asked me to put the photo on Facebook so he could show it off to his friends (it was seriously massive!). So I uploaded the photo of it fresh out of the oven still on a baking tray and recieved this comment off her straight away: 'is that a beef wellington!?... and is that my baking tray!?!?' The baking tray in the photo is just a generic, stained baking tray, nothing special about it, and was part of a set my OH's mother bought him when he first bought his house. 

I'm probably just being hormonal and reading too much into it but stuff like this really annoys me, especially given I've been moved out for three months and she's only decided to mention it now!


----------



## Cin

Oh dear, just realised how crazy I sound getting all worked up over a baking tray! :haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

You dont sound crazy Cin! How hurtful that she would bring it up. Maybe message her privately that you would never steal her tray and that it was hurtful to be accused of it in such a public way. She should have come and talked to you. How insensitive! Sounds like it's good you moved out of there. 

Ugh, I got two nasty blisters on each of my heals. It's been awful and I woke up last night and they were throbbing. Had to walk to the store and buy ointment and band aids. They feel better as long as I change the bandage and keep them covered. Ugh. Pregnancy and blisters do not mix. The plus was Stella was very active last night and I got to feel some very strong kicks! 

My mil has offered to throw me a shower. My sister was already planning one with my mom so my mil has decided to do one to for my dh's side of the family. That will be nice because the guest list would have been sooo long if my sister had to invite everyone. We both have big family's.


----------



## powerxpuff

Cin said:


> Oh dear, just realised how crazy I sound getting all worked up over a baking tray! :haha:

That's OK Cin, a couple of weeks ago I had a full-on meltdown over having bought the wrong milk.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah I had a freak out last week because I misread the directions on a frozen pizza and burned it. Went back to the store and got another one and some ice cream just to realize that when I got home I had bought dark chocolate ice cream bars instead of milk chocolate... I hate dark chocolate. My dh was cracking up as I was throwing a fit that I had misread the packaging on two different products in a matter of hours. I felt so silly late when my hormones subsided. Oh well.


----------



## JaanRuk

Cin said:


> Hey everybody, feels like I've not been on this thread for ages. Been bogged down with uni work but I've only got three assignments left then I'm free! Glad to see that everybody is happy and well.
> 
> I've got no experience of baby showers, never attended or held one, but I don't see the problem with having men present :shrug: In my opinion it's the more the merrier. Is it tradition that men generally aren't invited then?
> 
> Jaan - I havn't lost any but after reading through your thread on second tri it appears that a lot of women have done. It seems quite a common thing and I wouldn't worry yourself unnecessarily, it's probably regenerating itself as speak! :hugs: Did you manage to get hold of your doctor/midwife?
> 
> I'm so emotional this week. My old housemate accused me of stealing one of her baking trays on Facebook a few days ago and it's been playing on my mind ever since. I don't know what I'm more hurt by, the fact she's known me for 3 years but still believes I'm the sort of person who would steal (especially off a 'friend') or the fact she's made out I'm a thief infront of everybody we know. It's only a tatty £2 baking tray and I *didn't* steal it but it still feels horrible being accused, especially publicly. :growlmad:
> 
> Ok I'll stop ranting now. In other exciting news, OH and myself have decided we'd like a home water birth. I hate the idea of being cooped up in a hospital with the restrictions of visiting hours and without the guarantee of a having a birth pool available, I'm certain I'll be far more comfortable at home. If the worst should happen we live less than a minute away from the hospital so no worries there. I talked it through with my midwife yesterday, she's okayed it and arranged a birth pool for us :thumbup:
> 
> Speak to you soon ladies:flower:

yeah I think its regenerating itself too I just wanted to ask to see if more people have experienced it..but i guess my thread did that :dohh: and I didnt get ahold of my dr ..whenever i try to get ahold of him hes not in .. just my luck no one really returns my calls .. i did speak with a nurse who didnt really seem to know what to say she just told me to go to the emergency in the hospital..but I dont think its an emergency and id rather not go there if I dont have an actual emergency..I think its so hurtful your friend accused you of that.. i hope she apologized to you:flower:


----------



## lyricsop03

What does a bit of mucus plug look like? I had a bit of what I thought was abnormal discharge. Really gooey and thick, but clear. There wasn't much of it, though it wasn't exactly regular discharge. (Sorry if that's TMI!) Just curious.


----------



## JaanRuk

lyricsop03 said:


> What does a bit of mucus plug look like? I had a bit of what I thought was abnormal discharge. Really gooey and thick, but clear. There wasn't much of it, though it wasn't exactly regular discharge. (Sorry if that's TMI!) Just curious.

it looks like a glob of snot and yeah its gooey and thick mucus consistency mine was clear too I also had only small pieces..


----------



## jasminejo24

try putting a pantyliner in for a while and checking it when you go to the loo if there is any blood or fluid then go to the docs straight away otherwise if bits stop coming out then id just wait till your next appointment and ask them to give you a check up

im really excitd its my birthday today yay! hope i dont have any silly pregnancy moments and i can just enjoy it


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Happy Birthday!! :) hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## JaanRuk

happy birthday hope you had a wonderful day :)


----------



## mummylanning

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cin

Happily - I've decided to let it lie for now, by messaging her about it and making a fuss I'm paranoid it'll make me look guilty.. Luckily my uni lectures ended last week so I won't have to see her anymore, I don't need people like that in my life especially when I'm pregnant! I think half the time she's just looking for a bit of drama to help spice up her life, 2 years ago when I first moved in with her she accused my OH of weeing on her chilli plant and also insinuated that I'd stolen three of her saucepan lids - why on earth would I steal three lids that wouldn't even fit my own saucepans? At any rate I don't recall ever seeing them in the cupboard so I'm not sure they even existed in the first place!

Powerxpuff and Happily - Glad to see I'm not the only one have crazy meltdowns, at least we can look back and laugh :haha: Pretty sure at times my OH thinks I'm going through an early midlife crisis!

Jaan - Sorry to hear you can't get hold of your doctor, must be very annoying/stressful for you! Are you still losing the plug?

Jasmine - Happy birthday :wohoo:


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee... yeah... Pretty sure I have been fairly hormonal as well. I can't remember any specific breakdowns, I usually can fuel all my anger into when a students misbehaves in class. (ONLY KIDDING!! Although I am kinda a strict teacher)


----------



## Cin

Haha :) I'm hoping to eventually become a college teacher for students with SEN. Just finished my undergrad degree, hopefully going to begin the postgraduate course when this babies grown up a bit and started nursery. What do you teach?


----------



## katrinalorien

I teach chemistry!

I hope to become a college professor too, thinking about doing my graduate studies while the chillins are young.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah I had a few friends that I've backed away from cuz all they want is drama. It's like, isn't life complicated enough without you bringing crazy unnecessary drama into it. Sounds like she needs to keep her imaginary cooking utensils in a lock box because obviously she has a problem keeping track of them. Hahaha.

Baby is hanging out near my back today and it does not feel good. Hoping she moves soon!


----------



## lyricsop03

Happy Birthday, Jasmine!

And thanks JaanRuk! :) I'll ask at my next appointment but there was no blood or anything. I'm pretty sure it's okay.

I'm curious, did anyone lose a taste for something when they got pregnant? I no longer crave chocolate at all. Granted, that's a good thing health-wise but I think it's funny that I no longer want chocolate. I also don't have any cravings at all. Everyone asks me if I do but asides from thinking something would taste really good, I don't NEED it. I just feel weird that people are craving things and I'm not. :D


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I totally understand. Last summer my husband and I ate a ton of turkey burgers. Now if I even see a turkey burger I get sick to my stomach. My pregnant self does not want it at all!


----------



## katrinalorien

Yeah, I totally get what you are saying! When I got pregnant, I saw some delicious looking brownies, but I did NOT want any! It was the first time I didn't want something, I wasn't just denying myself so I wouldn't have the calories.


----------



## JaanRuk

> Jaan - Sorry to hear you can't get hold of your doctor, must be very annoying/stressful for you! Are you still losing the plug?

yeah its annoying but im fine..im not losing it anymore so thats good :) , that girl sounds like a drama queen I cant put up with people like that -_-


----------



## jasminejo24

i know what you mean lyrics i totaly went off coffee that i used to love. came back to it in my 2nd tri tho so it didnt last.

thankyou all for the happy b'day wishes ive had a good day 

however its my 21st birthday and allthough everyone focused on that and got me someting lovely just for me and maybe 1 little thing for my baby one of my auntys just sent a card with "ill buy something for baby when its born" written at the bottom. she knows i have allready got everything from cot to clothes and wipes to steriliser so she would only be getting baby clothes or something similar and it just seems like a bit of a let down as if i hadnt been pregnant for my 21st then im sure she would also have given me something special would you say its wrong to feel a bit upsett about this?


----------



## mummylanning

Oh great my sickness is back! Woohoo!:wacko: I just wanna go to sleep :cry:


----------



## saitiffeh

Honestly Jasmine, I can't remember the last time I received a real birthday present. They hold such little value to me. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## gardenofedens

I haven't had a birthday party or received a gift since turning 18 from my dad's side of the family and wouldn't expect otherwise. I do receive a a card but that's it and even that isn't expected. From my mom's side, birthday parties are an all out grand affair no matter the age. The whole family gets together for cake, ice cream, and pizza. Not really any gifts after 18 though, maybe a book or a shirt or something. The gift receiving actually makes me really uncomfortable so I'd prefer no gifts and am now so excited I can say no party for me, let's celebrate Abigail instead! hehe


----------



## hope&faith09

My 21st was almost completly ignored ... Amy was just 4 weeks old and we held her naming ceremony the weekend nearest my birthday! Everything is about her and this little one! We dont really do birthday presents for us anymore as all our money gets put towards the little ones!


----------



## katrinalorien

Hmmm maybe think of it this way. Even if she gets you more sterilizers, or whatever, that's money you won't have to spend, so if you really want something, spend that money on yourself! So in a roundabout way its still a good gift anyway!


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm glad I'm not alone in terms of not wanting certain foods! :)

As for the presents, I think it's kinda normal. I'm not expecting anything for my birthday this year. (September 21, about a month after baby makes his appearance) As long as my boyfriend remembers, I'll be happy, lol. :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies, just wondering how many of you are getting vaccinated for pertussis? I live in Washington and we have seen a huge rise in the number or reported cases since
last year. Sorta scary. I'm having my Hubby get the vaccine this weekend and I am getting it at my 24 week appointment next Thursday. My mom and mil are getting it as well as both of my sil's. My sister is pregnant as well so she and her husband will get it as well. Just wondering your thoughts and of you have had it or of you are getting it. I have read that new studies are showing that you may pass on a slight immunity to your newborn by having the pertussis booster shot done during your pregnancy. You apparently have to get it between 20-32 weeks.


----------



## gardenofedens

I just got mine today. I was really concerned about getting it because I don't usually do any vaccinations but after reading up on it some, it definitely seems worthy. I'm going to ask my mom to get it as well since she'll be around Abigail almost daily for the first few months until she starts getting immunity from breastfeeding. My DH already has it because he's a teacher.


----------



## Candy Cane

jasminejo24 said:


> i know what you mean lyrics i totaly went off coffee that i used to love. came back to it in my 2nd tri tho so it didnt last.
> 
> thankyou all for the happy b'day wishes ive had a good day
> 
> however its my 21st birthday and allthough everyone focused on that and got me someting lovely just for me and maybe 1 little thing for my baby one of my auntys just sent a card with "ill buy something for baby when its born" written at the bottom. she knows i have allready got everything from cot to clothes and wipes to steriliser so she would only be getting baby clothes or something similar and it just seems like a bit of a let down as if i hadnt been pregnant for my 21st then im sure she would also have given me something special would you say its wrong to feel a bit upsett about this?

I think I'd feel the same way as you, if the tradition has always been that you exchange gifts then this comes as a bit if a surprise. Its accepted I don't exchange gifts with my Dad as he lives abroad but if my Mum or her side of the family were to say that, it would be unusual and therefore I would feel a bit miffed I guess.


----------



## Cin

Mummylanning - My sickness came back at 24 weeks aswell! I wasn't actually sick but I woke up feeling as if I was hungover, just really nauseous and yucky. I had a massive craving for poached egg and after I'd eaten two I felt so much better, my body must have seriously been lacking in something :shrug:


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi, just wanted to say baby and me are fine. I sang at a choral concert last night and baby loved the orchestra (or at least I think he did). He kept kicking and bouncing when they played. :)

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## saitiffeh

My morning sickness is back :( And it seems I am no longer allowed to even smell coffee anymore, let alone drink it!!


----------



## mummylanning

Spoke to the doc at my 24 week apt and she said that I definetly didnt have a bug, it was the return of the dreaded evening sickness and she has given me some yucky stuff to take to help get me through the night! Woohoo!


----------



## spiceeb

just a quickie to welcome my VIABILITY day x :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cin

Seems to be a common theme with morning sickness returning at 24wks, the baby hormones must be in full flow or something! Congrats on your V-day spiceeb, it feels so good to finally get to that milestone :happydance:

I'm so ill ladies, I feel yucky and horrible. Think I've got a sinus infection, I've had a cold for the last few weeks but yesterday I was burning up and today I've had a constant (but mild) headache, which gets really bad when I bend over - not had anything like this before. I'm going to give it a few days and see if it subsides, but I'm 180 miles away from my doctors surgery and will be for the next week so there's not much that can be done. I want my bed! :sleep:


----------



## twickywabbit

Everyone seems to have the ick in one shape or form. I just got over a cold (which was accented with a virus that settled in my throat) and I couldnt even take anything for it. It was awful.


----------



## gardenofedens

spiceeb said:


> just a quickie to welcome my VIABILITY day x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats spice! me too!! :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

spiceeb said:


> just a quickie to welcome my viability day x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

congrats!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

gardenofedens said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> just a quickie to welcome my VIABILITY day x :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats spice! me too!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Grats to you too!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

Yes my morning sickness has returned for sure!! Threw up a lot this morning. I though it was supposed to return during the third tri, but I guess different people are different eh?


----------



## gardenofedens

yikes, that sounds awful ladies! I didn't have any ms to begin with so I hope it doesn't start now!! I do feel like I'm coming down with a terrible head cold though...or maybe it's my allergies picking up. I can't tell yet. I was up all night blowing my nose but mucous is still clear so probably allergies. I'm going to load up on vitamin c today though just in case!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

24 weeks today! Woohoo! 

Sorry to all of you suffering the return of morning sickness. I never had any so I don't think that will happen but my exhaustion has returned. Yesterday I took a 3 hour nap... Which is crazy... I still went to bed at 10:30pm like normal and slept through the night. So weird.


----------



## lyricsop03

Sorry everyone is sick and not feeling well. :(

I'm just plain old exhausted from exam week. I'll be SO glad when it's done!

Boyfriend and I still can't think of a boy's name. We like several names, we just can't make up our minds. :(


----------



## kcoennen

Hi everyone. I had another growth ultrasound today. During the ultrasound, everything seemed fine. She measured them, told me their weights, and acted like everything was normal. When I met with my doctor it was a different story.

She told me that I am now considered high risk and will be going to a perinatal doctor at the hospital. The growth percentiles between the two babies is a huge difference. They are both measuring on track for their weights, but Baby A is not growing as fast as Baby B. Baby A is in the 30th percentile and Baby B is in the 80th percentile. This deals just with their growth, not their sizes. Baby B is larger than Baby A, but she is worried about their growth differences. So, it means 1 of 3 things. 1 - I will have one large baby and one tiny baby. 2 - Something is wrong with the umbilical cord to Baby A. 3 - There is not enough blood flow to Baby A. 

So, I have to go to the hospital this week to get more scans done. If they stay on the same growth track, that's good. They will just be different sizes and I won't go all the way to 37 weeks. If something is wrong with the umbilical cord or blood flow, they will monitor me at least once a week at the hospital, and if Baby A keeps slowing down, I will be put on bed rest, and if that doesn't work, then hospital bed rest so they can check the babies daily. If Baby A slows down too much, they will deliver them really early. I was told to start packing my hospital bag just in case I end up on hospital bed rest

I am so not ready for this. I found out at 3:45, and have been crying ever since. I know I need to be strong for them, and need to keep calm, but I can't. I just want both babies to stay in there and keep growing. I think the thing that upset me the most is I asked my doctor if that means they will still both make it and I won't lose Baby A. She hesitated and said "That's why you will be going to see the perinatal doctors so they can keep a close eye on them." I know after 24 weeks the are viable outside the womb, but what are their chances if they are born early? 

Here are their measurements: (I'm 23w2d according to the dr)

Karissa (Baby A): 23w0d, 1lb4oz, 145bpm
Corinne (Baby B): 23w6d, 1lb7oz, 141bpm


Sorry it's such a long post. I'm just worried.


----------



## Cin

I don't feel nauseous anymore :happydance: Still bringing up bile every morning when I brush my teeth mind you but I've been doing that throughout this pregnancy, starting to think it's psychological! 

Kcoennen - I don't have any experience of your situation so can't offer any useful advice but I really hope they manage to find out what the cause is. Atleast the doctors are aware of the problem now and will do all they can to keep your babies safe and sound. I can't imagine how worrying this is for you, fingers crossed your babies are able to stay put for a while longer. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## katrinalorien

K- I hope it works out. Please keep us updated, as I am thinking about you!! Hopefully they stay at a good rate, and no worries about anything! PMA, right? 

I totally understand your stress though. I would worried, but you are getting good medical care!


----------



## Candy Cane

I'm so sorry to hear of your worries, its what everyone dreads hearing. I thought you were further along than 23 weeks so did you change your ticker? If not, then what they are measuring isn't that far off what you should be? Only a matter of days? I'm hoping thats a really good thing. At least they will monitor you weekly although you could do without the stress of it I am sure. 

Viability is recognised from 24 weeks onwards - a lady at work had her twins prematurely at 28 weeks, they went into special care and were there about 3 months and came home absolutely fine. They were very small and needed help to breathe etc but they made it. You're not far off 28 weeks so I am sure if anything does happen early, you will be okay.


----------



## katrinalorien

I had a dream last night that Lily came early. She came out with four eyes, and the doctor looked at me and said 

"THIS IS BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T TAKE YOUR VITAMINS!"

Eeeeeeeeek!!!! 

Crazy eh? Thank goodness it was just a dream... did leave me with the shivers though.


----------



## kcoennen

Candy Cane - Nope my ticker hasn't changed. My due date on the main page is different because that's they latest day they will let them stay in. If I make it to that day then they will induce me. 

Everything is good!!! My doctor had us worried for no reason. First of all, I absolutely love the Perinatal doctors. They are so relaxed, answered every question, didn't rush, and explained everything in detail. He said that yes there is a growth difference; however, it is not a huge one at all. The measurements they got today were totally different than yesterday, and I believe today's measurements more. So, he said it's up to the doctor (and me) if I want to keep going to him or go back to my regular doctor. I'm seriously thinking about going back to him for the rest of this pregnancy. 

He explained that 50% of twins come before 35 weeks and that's why my cervix should be checked every 4 weeks, and then explained what can be done if it starts becoming shorter or softer too soon. He also said that my uterus is measuring 30 weeks, and at 28 weeks it will think it's 40 weeks along and therefor start contracting to try to get the baby out (it doesn't know there are 2 in there). He went over all the preterm labor symptoms, which are everyday symptoms, and he said it's very hard to decipher between them, so if I get most of them for a prolonged period of time which is more than 2 days then to call in and get checked out. He said it's not like tv where bam everything happens at once and it's noticeable. It's a slow process. 

So, in the end, everything is great with the girls. Their hearts and every other organ is perfect and functioning correctly. It was such a relief!!!! Thank you girls for your thoughts. It really means a lot to me!!!


----------



## Cin

Wahey that's fantastic news. Silly doctor worrying you for no reason!


----------



## mummylanning

Phew, glad to hear the news is better than you were first told!


----------



## katrinalorien

Thats excellent! So glad you got positive news!


----------



## struth

Kcoennen - glad that your news was good. How awful to scare you like that. At least you got some sensible answers quite quickly after the doctor raised their concerns so you didn't have to wait too long for reassurance.

Sorry to those ladies whose ms has come back. I had mine all the way through to 18 weeks or so - I really hope it doesn't come back. I'm not sure I could cope with it again. It was awful. :(


----------



## mummylanning

I had mine to 17 & 1/2 weeks now its back...grr!

I need some help. Can anyone in the UK suggest somewhere I can get a fancy dress costume (i'll be 30 weeks at the party) dont know the theme yet as we are deciding tonight. If not, can anyone suggest good costumes that i could get away with that arent maternity ones.

The only fancy dress i have seen is the typical angel, devil and nurse ones and they are expensive. I am going to wear it once for 2 maybe 3 hours and then I dont see me needing it again!

Any help would be great!


----------



## jasminejo24

you could just make a toga from a bedsheet and go as a greek goddess


----------



## HappilyaMrs

A 1920's flapper dress are generally very loose. That would look cute with a preggo bump!


----------



## LouiseClare

I've only just seen this group. Can you add me to 21st August please, we're expecting a girl.

Thanks


----------



## gardenofedens

Welcome and congrats on Team :pink: Louise!


----------



## gardenofedens

So I've decided it's beyond time to buy a couple new bras since I keep popping out of mine. Since they cost a fortune, I want to buy nursing bras that will last me throughout the rest of the pregnancy and breastfeeding. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi everyone! Sorry so many are feeling sick again, no fun!

I went to the doctor. I hit the 24 week mark and baby is perfectly healthy (he's kicking me as I type). The doctor thinks he's going to be a long baby. 

As far as costume ideas, you could buy a maternity LBD and then dress it up with accents from the style? For example, a loose maternity LBD for flapper and then wear pearl beads and similar hair? Or retro - LBD with red lipstick/makeup and retro curls? Start basic and use makeup and hair to give it style. I hope that helps!


----------



## mummylanning

For UK mummies, i just wrote this on another thread but though you might be interested in some cheap(ish) maternity clothes https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/shop-til-you-drop/1004503-next-bargains.html#post17934397


----------



## Droplette

Have been MIA for a while. Hope all of you ladies are well! I've had a rough few months and things are finally getting better. Baby still doesn't have a name but I have some that are at the top of my list. As far as baby stuff, I've been getting A LOT from family. One of my aunts had a whole room full of baby girl clothes, from NB to 24 months. I have no idea where I'm going to put everything!!! We have our stroller and car seat and now it's just time to sit back and wait for her to be born!


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm very upset with my boyfriend. More and more, he doesn't want to talk about money with me. Or that he doesn't want me to "tell him what to do." It's so frustrating because we have to talk about this and he'd rather avoid the topic of money. I'm sick of him not really working to get a job, either. I'm more busy and productive than he is, and I'm the one pregnant. I just feel he avoids "scary" things and would rather just not think about it. But the baby is coming, he has to!

This upsets me because this is the only thing we have ever really fought about. I just wish he was stronger. 

Sorry I ranted, everyone. I had to get it out! 

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Candy Cane

LouiseClare said:


> I've only just seen this group. Can you add me to 21st August please, we're expecting a girl.
> 
> Thanks

Added - welcome :flower:


----------



## JaanRuk

lyricsop03 said:


> I'm very upset with my boyfriend. More and more, he doesn't want to talk about money with me. Or that he doesn't want me to "tell him what to do." It's so frustrating because we have to talk about this and he'd rather avoid the topic of money. I'm sick of him not really working to get a job, either. I'm more busy and productive than he is, and I'm the one pregnant. I just feel he avoids "scary" things and would rather just not think about it. But the baby is coming, he has to!
> 
> This upsets me because this is the only thing we have ever really fought about. I just wish he was stronger.
> 
> Sorry I ranted, everyone. I had to get it out!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay.

that can be so frustrating ..my DH talks about finances openly and everything but hes a last minute type person which drives me insane sometimes... he always wants to do things last minute whereas i like to be prepared............ :wacko: MEN lol


----------



## mummylanning

My OH is normally super prepared for everything but has somehow become the most laid back person I know with regards to getting ready for the baby so I feel your pain!


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks for letting me rant, everyone! :D We had a conversation yesterday and I feel better.

Has anyone ever seen a very loud action movie recently? I saw "The Avengers" last night and I'm pretty sure my boy hated it. He kept jumping, kicking and punching me really hard. I felt terrible and am sure I scared him. :(


----------



## JaanRuk

oh gosh...me and dh have been planning to go tomorrow to watch the avengers can the sound hurt baby at all or..it just frightens them a bit?


----------



## lyricsop03

JaanRuk said:


> oh gosh...me and dh have been planning to go tomorrow to watch the avengers can the sound hurt baby at all or..it just frightens them a bit?

It was a really good movie, but the sound was painfully loud. I see movies a lot and this was unusually loud. But... I still feel I scared him. I could just sense it. :(


----------



## JaanRuk

lyricsop03 said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh...me and dh have been planning to go tomorrow to watch the avengers can the sound hurt baby at all or..it just frightens them a bit?
> 
> It was a really good movie, but the sound was painfully loud. I see movies a lot and this was unusually loud. But... I still feel I scared him. I could just sense it. :(Click to expand...

awwwwe :-(


----------



## katrinalorien

I saw the avengers as well!! Great movie. I think its ok, I read online before I saw it that loud things are alright, just not all the time.


----------



## katrinalorien

Of course, this was online lol!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I know how you feel. I saw Avengers to and lo was kicking alot. I read that you have to remember that the womb is not a quiet place. I'm sure lo is fine but I understand being worried. I was to!

Do you all have alot of stuff bought already? I feel like I have nothing but clothes. My dh got a new job so we have to move before Stella is born so I have been kind of holding off but it's making me feel so unprepared!! Does anyone have any advice on the essential things I will need? It would be sooo helpful!

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## lyricsop03

I don't have much either. My boyfriend and I have some books, clothes we bought super cheap at a rummage sale but no newborn (we're guessing baby shower will cover that). Also a playmat and a jumper. We're not going to have a nursery so we just need basic items, I'm not loking for matchy-matchy. Just safe, dependable items. When our semesters are done we'll go rummage sale hunting again. You can find good stuff if you look right.


----------



## mummylanning

We are moving in January some aren't bothering with nursery stuff. He will just have to live in his Moses basket until jan (4 months).

We have gotten clothes (mainly from my sister) some blankets and towel, a box of free nappies, a couple of bits and pieces but we aren't too worried just yet as i am taking loads of maternity leave and I'll need something to do during that time!


----------



## twickywabbit

I saw the Avengers and LO didnt even wiggle( That worried me) , but as soon as I was about to go to bed that night, LO was jumping around like crazy. I dont even think the movie phased the little booger mo. :haha: I wouldn't worry, baby is quite protected in there.

My 3D/4D ultrasound is this Friday and I am so excited. I am hoping this is my gender reveal. :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Anyone else notice something is wrong with our food tickers from the bump? I see "Baby is now the size of an eggplant" on tickers for 25, 26, 27, and 28 weeks! It's stuck or something...

Edit: I guess it's supposed to be like that? Both 29 and 30 weeks say size of a squash. Weird, I guess our little ones are putting on more fat that growing in length much right now?


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee I have seen threads about that in the second tri boards. My guess is exactly what you said as well!!


----------



## Candy Cane

gardenofedens said:


> Anyone else notice something is wrong with our food tickers from the bump? I see "Baby is now the size of an eggplant" on tickers for 25, 26, 27, and 28 weeks! It's stuck or something...
> 
> Edit: I guess it's supposed to be like that? Both 29 and 30 weeks say size of a squash. Weird, I guess our little ones are putting on more fat that growing in length much right now?

Thats exactly right - they don't change weekly after 24 weeks I think it is. I think its every 3/4 weeks now.


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow Candy, 27 weeks!! So do you consider yourself 3rd tri yet?


----------



## Candy Cane

Lol yes I am finally in third tri now! Time is flying by now.....and I'm not complaining either!


----------



## katrinalorien

At my childbirth classes they said "you are in the third tri once you start 29 weeks"

29 weeks?? I had never heard anyone use that late of a date!! I am going to consider myself third tri at 27 1/2 weeks!


----------



## JaanRuk

congratz candy on entering third tri!


----------



## katrinalorien

Failed my 1 hr. GTT - have to go back on Saturday for a 3 hr test. Is there something I could have done to not have failed?


----------



## mommy2be1003

katrinalorien said:


> Failed my 1 hr. GTT - have to go back on Saturday for a 3 hr test. Is there something I could have done to not have failed?


I failed it as well and had to take the 3 hour test.. Just make sure you drink lots of water before and after you drink the solution!


----------



## powerxpuff

I failed my one hour and panicked, but passed my 3 hour. I think it's just something that happens sometimes. The one hour acts as more of a screening test to "catch" the people who are possibly at risk for GD, the three hour is the actual tolerance test that shows how your body utilizes the glucose solution. At least, that's how my OB explained it to me. Try not to panic! :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I have a question. Is anyone getting braxton hicks contractions? I think I am, but am not sure. It's like my lower part of my belly tightens up and is really hard. It doesn't hurt and doesn't last very long. It happens quite randomly, too. Sorry for being clueless but I'm not sure!


----------



## mummylanning

lyricsop03 said:


> I have a question. Is anyone getting braxton hicks contractions? I think I am, but am not sure. It's like my lower part of my belly tightens up and is really hard. It doesn't hurt and doesn't last very long. It happens quite randomly, too. Sorry for being clueless but I'm not sure!

Not sure but I've experienced it too (knowingly twice)!

I was told 3rd tri was from 28 weeks. Its amazing how much conflicting info you get.


----------



## polaris

lyricsop03 said:


> I have a question. Is anyone getting braxton hicks contractions? I think I am, but am not sure. It's like my lower part of my belly tightens up and is really hard. It doesn't hurt and doesn't last very long. It happens quite randomly, too. Sorry for being clueless but I'm not sure!

Yes they are Braxton Hicks.

On my first pregnancy all I ever got was painfree tightenings. This time round they are much more obvious and quite uncomfortable/painful at times. Also I got them from much earlier on this pregnancy. I think it's just something that is more noticeable on second and subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, just checking in! I'm nearly at 3rd tri (counting it as 27-weeks) and can't quite believe it!
I'm off on holiday tomorrow for a week in the sun before life changes in August!
I haven't experienced any BH yet but at least now I know what to look for!
I hope u r all well & i'll catch up with everyone's news when I'm back next week


----------



## Cin

Ooh I'm jealous! Have a fab holiday :flower:

I never realised the stomach tightening was BH, I've been experiencing them for about a fortnight and thought it was just because the baby was shifting around! I seem to get BH when I'm walking around.

Hope you're all well ladies. Soon we'll all be in third tri, eek!


----------



## mummylanning

Skelleron said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in! I'm nearly at 3rd tri (counting it as 27-weeks) and can't quite believe it!
> I'm off on holiday tomorrow for a week in the sun before life changes in August!
> I haven't experienced any BH yet but at least now I know what to look for!
> I hope u r all well & i'll catch up with everyone's news when I'm back next week

I'm on hols too at the minute...but no sun for me :wacko:


----------



## polaris

We are going on holidays to Wales for a week at the beginning of June, can't wait! My parents are coming too so it will actually be a proper break as my mum will look after my two year old a lot! Funny moment the other day though, Thomas said to me "me going on the boat to Wales" immediately followed by "I have a whale, it's a blue whale"! Think he might have a different idea of where we are going on holiday, LOL!


----------



## katrinalorien

Lol!! :haha:

Sounds awesome... I want a vacation!! Maybe I can convince my DH to take me to Galveston for a weekend on the beach.


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks! I didn't realize that they were BH at first. And I wish I was going on on vacation. My boyfriend and I might splurge for a weekend hotel mini vacation next month, but I'm not sure yet. All I know is I'd love a break! :)

Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## twickywabbit

All of you talking about your vacays have me thinking about mine! Going to the beach the second week of June! Cannot wait, even though I'll be 30 weeks then and big as walrus. :haha:


----------



## ChimChims

I love the beach but am not sure I could handle waddling around in the sand - my ankles tend to try to roll on sand as it is unless I'm completely barefoot. lol I'm on restricted sun exposure too b/c of having previously had high bp issues, so lots of a/c and boredom indoors for me this year. Although I have snuck outside a few times and taken in just a bit of rays... I cheat by sitting in the kiddy pool to keep my overall body temp down. lol


----------



## twickywabbit

Found out I am having a baby girl today!!! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## 08marchbean

ooh, all these holida, we are supposed to be going next week for a week in Greece but im really in 2 minds weather to go. As my step dad died out of the blue last saturday. Obviously my mam is in peices and i really dont want to leave her. So hard, just dont know what to do. As all the fam is supposed to be going somewhere at some time during the week im away, were on holiday my gran is supposed to be going for a few days in london for jubilee, uncle is away with his grandkids, so someone will have to stay. I want to stay and be here for her but as selfish as it is i need a break too and we will lose alot of money we cant afford if we dont go. Its been the worst week of my life. Sorry im rambling...


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats on the girl twicky, I will update the front page for you - is your due date still the same?

I posted this in the third tri but seeming as its something we will all probably wonder nearer the time, I'll post it here too so you can let me know what you all think and plan to do!

_Well I can't see my lady garden anymore, therefore can't tend to it if you know what I mean (title says it all!).

I don't mind it like that in the forthcoming weeks but as the big day approaches, what are your plans for dealing with the lady garden? My DH suggested he would shave it for me but a) thats a bit weird, and b) worried he won't have such a gentle technique

Would you consider waxing and if so, does it hurt more because of pregnancy and all the extra blood flow around there?

I'm quite sure midwives have seen it all but would prefer not to have an out of control lady garden _


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee I was planning on using a mirror to try to um... keep it under control. Shaving has become quite an issue actually!!


----------



## twickywabbit

Thank you, and yes my due date is still the same!


----------



## Indigo Luna

Hey guys can I be added? My due date is August 16th!


----------



## katrinalorien

WOOT!! We have the same due date~!! Welcome!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi, everyone! 

It's getting hot out and I don't like it. I have a hunch I'm going to be swimming a lot this summer!

I hope everyone's hanging in there! Stay cool!


----------



## hope&faith09

Candy cane - my other half dealt with the lady garden situation not long before I gave birth to my daughter last time ... I think I got to the point where so many people were looking down there it really didnt matter what happened anymore! At least it looked neat and tidy when I gave birth! 

Hope everyone is ok ... My daughter has had chicken pox the last few weeks and not has a chest infection which I think is being passed round the family so I am just feeling super tired with looking after her. 

We are going away on holiday next Saturday ... only to cornwall for a week but it will nice to get away for a bit of a break with my mum and dad before this baby arrives!


----------



## Candy Cane

Indigo Luna said:


> Hey guys can I be added? My due date is August 16th!

Have added you - welcome :flower:

Everyone who is due on the 16th is confirmed as having a girl! We're still heavier on the girls than boys in this thread - 20 girls now!


----------



## struth

Hey Candy - I have been thinking about the lady garden issue recently. I have just bought a new razor which has a mini-trimmer on the other end (This one: https://wilkinsonsword.co.uk/women/showroom/quattro_for_women_bikini). It is great! I thought it might be a bit vicious (!) but it is really gentle. You can also change the height of the trimmer so you can make it as short as you like. The first time I used it I stood on a towel in front of the mirror but now I just use it in the shower and the results are great (apparently you can use it in the bath too). As it is so gentle I don't need to be looking (I was worried I might cut myself!) and can just do it by touch. Anyway - I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## mummylanning

Like struth I have an electric shaver and I just go in blind and hope it looks ok in the end!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I just discovered this thread  This forum is huge is taking me a while to get around, lol! But I am also going to be an August mommy. My due date is Aug 28th and this is our first child. It's gonna be a girl too :D


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't see down there anymore either but I wax. I started waxing around January 2011 and go in every 4-6 weeks now for a brazilian and 3-4 weeks for underarms. I used to do my legs too but it's so expensive. If you do decide to wax, look into a place that does hard stripless wax. It's usually all natural beeswax and hardens on its own before removal instead of the paper/fabric strips. The soft strip wax actually rips off a couple layers of skin with the follicles so I've heard it's WAY more painful than the hard wax. I've only done hard wax so I can't say for sure though. And yes, it was slightly more sensitive during first tri but since then, it's back to normal. The only part that smarts is the lips themselves, the rest is completely manageable. It did take maybe 3-4 sessions to become accustomed to the process though so maybe not best to start now? I can't imagine not doing it now though!


----------



## lyricsop03

:) I now have my boyfriend take care of my hair down there. I guess I'm lucky! I'm wondering when it will be too hard to shave my legs? Right now I'm managing. 

I am super busy this summer. 13 credits trying to get done by August, working part time and moving in an apartment with my boyfriend. I feel like I never slow down. People keep telling me to take it easy, but I never do!

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## mummylanning

lyricsop03 said:


> I am super busy this summer. 13 credits trying to get done by August, working part time and moving in an apartment with my boyfriend. I feel like I never slow down. People keep telling me to take it easy, but I never do!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. :)

I feel your pain! I am working full time and have 5 modules to complete before LO arrives!


----------



## spiceeb

yep my dh takes care of that region now lol. its a little alarming how much of a perfectionist he is whilest doing it. i thought men never really cared about those sort of things. 

my baby layla is extremely active now and i love it apart from when i'm trying to sleep.

my weight gain as of now is 5lbs.

looking forward to seeing the midwife in 2 weeks. starting to think i'm looking a bit small for dates. never usually have this problem but i'm nowhere near as big as normal.

got my pushchair

https://www.simplybaby.co.uk/pushch...el/joolz-day-earth-edition-elephant-grey.html

just having some customised bits made for it in pink and silver so very very excited.

think i am actually prepared now, got clothes, nappys and all the bits lol just need to stock up on socks x :happydance:


----------



## mummylanning

We had our 3d scan today!

It was fab, we got to check up on the baby and got absolute confirmation that he is definitely a boy when he waved his willy at us!

He is very average sized but i have a lot of fluid which is why I am huge! They think he will be 7 1/2 lbs when born! :thumbup:


----------



## desibebsi

Hi girls!My date will be 30/08/12 ...:)


----------



## katrinalorien

Woot!! passed my 3 hr GTT!!!


----------



## mummylanning

katrinalorien said:


> Woot!! passed my 3 hr GTT!!!

Woohoo! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

How are you all feeling? Are you ready for the summer? Or winter, I suppose!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I have been trying to buy a few summer things because it's recently started getting hot here but I'm thinking I'm going to need alot more by august. I'm feeling okay but my inner thighs and back are sore alot. 

Hope you all are doing well and having fun on your vacations! 

Oh and we scheduled our 3d scan for june 9th! We are so excited!
I have to take my glucose test next week. Super nervous!!!


----------



## Mrs O Xx

I completely forgot about this thread :wacko: I have not posted since page 127 so will have to catch up! My last post says when my anomaly scan date was... well i have had that and all was well and we found out we are having a little girly after two boys :) (please could you update for me) which is great as this will be my last baby! So my little boys will have a little sister to look after.
I cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going ... kind of want it to slow down as Im enjoying it and it will be the last ever times I feel little kicks :flower:
hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## mummylanning

I bought some new stuff a few weeks back but its all convertible stuff ie lightweight trousers, short sleeve tops, skirts... all stuff that can be layered up if the weather turns cold again but great for the way the weather has been recently!


----------



## katrinalorien

congrats on team :pink: Mrs O!!

I bought some sleeveless shirts for the weather!! It is turning hot so fast~!


----------



## mummylanning

katrinalorien said:


> I bought some sleeveless shirts for the weather!! It is turning hot so fast~!

DH is worried about it getting to hot and the baby overheating! I do try and tell him that thousands of babies survive the heat of summer every year and he doesn't need to panic! He's not having it tho!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm not worried too much about baby overheating, and hubby seems pretty trusting of my judgement so far! I have a feeling that baby will live in a diaper a lot here in the house when it's hot, and when we go out, a onesie will likely do fine!!

Hope you are all doing well ladies :D


----------



## mummylanning

Has anyone in there shopping trips seen a pair of short, cotton style close fitted ones that would go under dresses. I have some lovely dresses but my thighs get warm and rub together and I would like to prevent it. Any suggestions?


----------



## lyricsop03

mummylanning: I don't know about what to wear underneath dresses during pregnancy, but I have the thighs rubbing together going on, too. This sounds weird, but I use coconut oil all over my body as a lotion and that works for my thighs. It makes them much more comfortable, lol. I hope that helped.

I'm overdoing it, I think. I cleaned my mother's house yesterday and I hurt myself. I couldn't even walk last night, I was hurting so bad. I keep forgetting my body isn't like it used to be. :(

My boyfriend and I still haven't picked a name. I'm getting tired of all the "suggestions" from family.

I hope everyone is hanging in there!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello ladies, I'm back from my holiday to lanzarote & have returned to glorious sunshine in the UK! The main problem I'm experiencing is swollen & painful feet, they are just horrendous!
With regards to thighs rubbing, I found on holiday that wearing cut-off leggings under dresses made my thighs more comfortable, I found that the aftersun/suncream made the rubbing worse!
On another note, I fell up the stairs today & landed on my bump - ouch! Thankfully baby has been moving since, so hopefully all is ok!
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## katrinalorien

Woot!! Are all of us in 3rd tri now?

mummylanning - I haven't seen anything to help with dresses... I have just given up on skirts.

Skelleron - glad the baby is moving! I would have been freaked out... but I'm such a worrier!! :haha:

lyrics - I feel like I'm not doing enough. I'm just so tired and I can't seem to get the chores done when I'm feeling so dang uncomfortable!! I hope that you get some rest :hugs:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm 27 weeks on monday. Is it 27 or 28 that you are considered third tri??


----------



## katrinalorien

On this board it is 27 weeks!


----------



## Candy Cane

Shadowy Lady said:


> I just discovered this thread  This forum is huge is taking me a while to get around, lol! But I am also going to be an August mommy. My due date is Aug 28th and this is our first child. It's gonna be a girl too :D

Have updated for you - welcome onboard! :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

desibebsi said:


> Hi girls!My date will be 30/08/12 ...:)

Have updated - welcome onboard! :flower:


----------



## mummylanning

katrinalorien said:


> mummylanning - I haven't seen anything to help with dresses... I have just given up skirts

Funny as its only been since the getting pregnant and having the deal with the heat that I have started wearing dresses! I am a strictly jeans girl but they are soooo hot in this weather!


----------



## gardenofedens

yup, me too mummylanning! As for the thighs rubbing part, I wear spandex shorts similar to Spanx under all my dresses and skirts!


----------



## LeoLeah77

Hi everyoneee! Congratulations to all of you! :) Only just found this thread! I am 27 weeks on wednesday and baby girl is due on August 29th! Just 8 days after my 21st birthday! Soooo excitedddd!


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome!


----------



## mummylanning

Hows everyone getting on with buying/creating space/setting up nursery's?

We have most of our big items (we are not getting nursery furniture until we move in january) I did lots of bargain hunting and bought most things on offer which means things have arrived. (Moses basket, buggy, clothes, blankets, breast pump, nappies etc) We just have to get more muslin cloths and the baby monitor!

I dont have huge space for the stuff until we clear out the boxes of stuff we have packed up into storage so things are always messy at the minute and its sending me crazy!

I am trying to keep the place tidy, on top of all the laundry and ironing piles and cleaning but it just keeps stacking up....already and the baby isnt even here!


----------



## lyricsop03

I am almost 27 weeks (Wednesday). I am getting very excited! And my baby is kicking harder every day. And he's finally found my ribs, too... oh well, I'm just thrilled to feel him move around. :) 

Have a great week!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

So I was just reading on a post in third Tri and saw that Hoping4girl had her water break earlier this month and she delivered her little girl on May 19th. From reading the post it looks like things are going good so far but let's all keep her and her lo in our thoughts and prayers. The post is entitled "ah crap! My water broke" if you want to read or comment.


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah thanks!! I can't believe it... hopefully things have been going well. 

Soon we will be into June! Then it will be all our turns before we know it!


----------



## Cin

Just over 2 and a half months to go til my due date, I still have so much to do! We have two lodgers and thankfully they are moving out this Sunday. As much as I love the extra money that comes in from them living here I can't wait for them to go! I've been having nesting urges like mad this past week, so as soon as they're out I'm going to give the house a deep, deep clean. It also means that OH & myself can finally start decorating the nursery (which at the moment is a laundry room) :wohoo: 

I havn't been on BnB as often as usual recently and I have some catching up to do, so I'm off to read the last few pages of this thread now. Hope you're all well ladies :flower:


----------



## Droplette

Hello ladies! I hope you and your pregnancies are going well! Haven't been on as much lately. A lot of things have been happening in my life. For one, my little girl's father is in jail for domestic violence. I'm so happy to be out of the situation and not having to worry and look over my shoulder. On a better note, I've picked a name! It'll be Magdalena Tatiana-Jasmin. Long, just like mine lol!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies,
Just popping by to say hi. 

I have my gd test tomorrow. Not excited. Hoping that I pass! 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Dragon_mama

I went in for my glucose screening on Tuesday this week and found that it came back elevated.. The cut off for concern is 130 and I was at 160. So now I am on to my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow morning..

Have any of you had around 160 and then came back negative for your 3 hour test? My doc obviously thinks I have GD because she has already referred me to the diabetic counselor.. This is my 3rd pregnancy and I didn't have GD the first 2. I am soooo hoping I don't have it. I am hoping for a natural, uncomplicated, beautiful birth. And I don;t think I will get it if I do have GD. 

I am soooo excited to meet her! She is soo much more active then my first 2 and this is my fiance's first baby and he is over elated! He talks to her every chance he gets, and just loves her to pieces!!!! I am soo excited for him, he's always wanted to be a daddy! :)

Best wishes to all you August Fireflys! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Dragon: I failed my 1 hr test and then passed my 3 hr test, so hopefully the same thing will happen to you!! It happens a lot I think. I did get a bruise from getting stuck so many times, and you definitely need to bring something to do!


----------



## Dragon_mama

Katrina, do you remember what your levels were on the first one?


----------



## katrinalorien

Hmm... my doctor said 140 I think, but I don't really remember. I thought I definitely had it though, I've been so sick, but I passed the second test. One of the girls that posts on my journal failed with 135 the first test and failed the second test, so I'm not sure if its something with the number exactly....


----------



## twickywabbit

Ugh. The Glucose test sucks.


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, I hope this finds u all well.
Is anyone else, like me, suffering with swollen feet/ankles? Mine are so uncomfortable & the swelling in my right foot has caused a nerve irritation resulting in pain and numbness over the top of my foot to my big toe!
I'm soaking my feet in freezing water & sleeping with my feet elevated on 2 pillows everynight!
I hope they improve/ease soon!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I haven't had the swollen feet thing yet, but I have to sleep with a pillow in between my legs. It's getting harder and harder to get comfortable these days. And I know if will get worse. All worth it for my sweet girl though! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

yeah I cannot sleep unless I have a pillow between my legs. I don't even get why it helps... lol!!


----------



## gardenofedens

My feet are killing me lately but not really swollen yet. I have an office job and try not to sit still for more than an hour at a time and keep my feet elevated under my desk. My husband has been pretty good about giving foot massages when I ask though so that's helped.

And I definitely need a pillow between my legs to fall asleep but have found it's rarely still there after all the tossing and turning all night long.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ah! I'm leaking! I felt wet on my shirt tonight and I looked down and had wet marks on my shirt. Anyone else have this yet? I thought it happened a few weeks ago but I wasn't sure. I didn't realize it happens so early!


----------



## mummylanning

Nope, no wet patches for me...fortunately! I am however losing control of my bodily functions. If i sneeze i also pass wind, if i am blowing my nose i may drool or burp! Its quite funny in private but hugely embarrassing in public.

I can sleep as long as I have a pillow supporting bump, basically to stop me rolling on to it.

Had my 28 week appointment with the world scattiest midwife, who imformed me she hadnt actually been on a maternity ward in over a year! All going well, bump is still a cm over the top end of the scale but I am all fluid, baby is in a good position with a good heartbeat. I was told he should be kicking 10 in a 12 hour period. My husband and I were half shocked, half amused as my LO kicks a good 5-10 times in one hour most days! So we seem to have an active one!


----------



## JaanRuk

I havent had any problems with my feet or leaking still...but ive had horrible heartburn shortness of breath and feeling like a sumo wrestler who cant sleep lol I have a dr's appointment today ... cant wait to hear my LO heartbeat :)


----------



## Skelleron

I have to sleep with a pillow between my legs too - I've never used so many pillows!
I haven't had any leaking, yet, so I'll be grateful for that!


----------



## katrinalorien

I have had a little bit of leaking... also didn't realize that it could be this early. Luckily no swelling yet!! That part can stay away as long as possible.


----------



## Candy Cane

I've started getting slightly swollen feet this last week - only towards the end of the day and by morning they have gone back down again. Feels horrible when I walk as I can feel it. 

I too use a pillow but can't really roll over in bed anymore - hurts too much, well not hurt but its a huge effort!


----------



## Candy Cane

Oooh I just noticed I am a squash this week! I hate the slow moving tickers now we have hit third tri!


----------



## Candy Cane

LeoLeah77 said:


> Hi everyoneee! Congratulations to all of you! :) Only just found this thread! I am 27 weeks on wednesday and baby girl is due on August 29th! Just 8 days after my 21st birthday! Soooo excitedddd!

Have added you - sorry for delay, getting tired these days and don't get on here every day :sleep:


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> Ah! I'm leaking! I felt wet on my shirt tonight and I looked down and had wet marks on my shirt. Anyone else have this yet? I thought it happened a few weeks ago but I wasn't sure. I didn't realize it happens so early!

My bbs have been leaking for a few weeks now. Not a ton, never through my bra yet, but it's getting worse so I've ordered those disposable pad things.



mummylanning said:


> Had my 28 week appointment with the world scattiest midwife, who imformed me she hadnt actually been on a maternity ward in over a year! All going well, bump is still a cm over the top end of the scale but I am all fluid, baby is in a good position with a good heartbeat. I was told he should be kicking 10 in a 12 hour period. My husband and I were half shocked, half amused as my LO kicks a good 5-10 times in one hour most days! So we seem to have an active one!

My 28 week appt is this afternoon and I'm going to ask for a gender re-check just to be sure. Abigail is very active also. I feel her moving around almost all day long. Most days it seems she wakes up about every 45 minutes for about 30 minutes kicking and rolling and I'll easily feel her 5-10 times in that 30 minutes! I'm sure it will slow a lot as she gets bigger and starts running out of room though.


----------



## Candy Cane

Does anyone else seem to have more aches and pains now? I have been doing fine up until the last week when the aches seem to have got a lot worse - my back aches most of the time and I find it hard to get comfortable if I sit in the same position for too long, ie on the train or at work. I just feel really heavy and like a beached whale now! Its getting really hard to turn over in bed now as well!


----------



## Skelleron

I'm finding that my hands hurt, especially my knuckles, as well as my knees & feet. I too feel really heavy & like a beached whale when I try to roll in bed or get out of bed! Urgh!


----------



## Candy Cane

Thats interesting re the knuckles and hands hurting, do you get pins and needles in some of your hand/fingers but not other bits? 

It might be carpal tunnel, I read about that in my pregnancy book at this stage. I believe it goes away after the birth. I get pins and needles in my right hand when I am in bed but never know if its carpal tunnel or whether I have laid funny on it or kept it elevated for too long, like raised on my pillow or something.

Have you packed your hospital bags yet? We go away on holiday for a long weekend on 6th July and my midwife said be sure to take your hospital bag and a car seat.....I thought she was joking, she wasn't! Made it all feel very real although obviously hope we're not that early!!


----------



## Skelleron

No, thankfully I have no numbness in my hands, and all fingers are involved, including my little finger, which doesn't happen with carpal tunnel syndrome. My knuckle stiffness is just due to hand swelling!
I do have compression of the peroneal nerve in my right foot which is painful & has left my right big toe, top of foot & outside border numb, which is no fun!

I haven't packed my bag yet, have been thinking about what to pack, just not done it yet! I have so much still to do & buy!
Have a great long weekend away in July.


----------



## katrinalorien

I get numbness in my feet sometimes now... with the pins and needles.

Wow packing your bag already? I just set up my nursery!! I can't imagine any of that yet.


----------



## gardenofedens

I packed my bag yesterday! :) Spent a while at Target with a list in hand and bought everything I think I'll need. (OMG, newborn diapers are the cutest ever; they're so tiny!) I also bought an extra package of the extra heavy overnight maxi pads so DH wouldn't have to be lost in that aisle after the birth, lol, even I felt completely lost in that aisle! We still need to get the carseat though so not completely prepared yet. Baby shower is June 30th and I know someone is getting our stroller/carseat combo for us so we'll have it soon and then be all ready! And I gave a list to DH but he's responsible for his own bag...


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies! 

28 weeks today, and of course I had the worst night sleep ever haha. Anyways... What are you guys packing in you hospital bag? I'm going to get
out a bag today and place a few things in it just to start getting prepared. Are you having your dh pack a separate bag for himself or are you putting everything in one bag? 

I haven't had any numbness or tingling, I'm sorry that's happening. I just noticed recently I can be completely comfortable, then I will get up to grab something, come back and get in the same position and be horribly uncomfortable! So weird. Poor dh has to rub my back every night now. Thankfully he doesn't mind. 

Can't believe we are in the home stretch!!


----------



## saitiffeh

I'm not even really thinking about my bag til I'm 34 weeks! For myself, pretty much just packing as for an overnight visit somewhere. Going to get a couple of new nightgowns; one for labour, one for after. I don't see a need for OH to have a bag... I'll just make a baggie of snacks for him in my bag and bring some coins for coffee or what not.

For baby, his bag is mostly done... we won't need a lot really! A few changes of clothes, blankets, diapers, wipes. We should only be in the hospital for one night!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi all, I haven't been on here in a while. :)

It sounds like everyone's just now getting the aches and pains right along with me. For me, it's the upper right side of my back. I think it's where the baby is pressing, though, because my ribs hurt in the same place. It's hard to get comfy!

I feel so hopelessly behind everyone else. I still haven't bought much. Nor do I know where I'm going to live when the baby arrives. It's making me so anxious. 

Anyway, hope everyone has a healthy and happy week!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Gardens- where did you get your list? Would you share what you bought. I want to get started now because with Dh and I moving at the end of the month and then having a very hectic month next month trying to get unpacked and setting up our new place, baby's nursery and having a baby shower, I just want to be as prepared as I can. Just in case! Any advice on bag packing would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> Gardens- where did you get your list? Would you share what you bought. I want to get started now because with Dh and I moving at the end of the month and then having a very hectic month next month trying to get unpacked and setting up our new place, baby's nursery and having a baby shower, I just want to be as prepared as I can. Just in case! Any advice on bag packing would be awesome! Thanks!

I used this one: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1027443-pack-hospital-bag.html

This one: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...00575-pack-your-hospital-bag-suggestions.html

and this one: https://www.hospitalbag.org/print-hospital-bag-checklist.PDF

Hope that helps!


----------



## Candy Cane

I bought some of those maternity pads and disposable knickers for my hospital bag the other day - aren't they absolutely hideous :blush:!!? Still, needs must I guess! 

I got a pretty matching set for after the birth - a lovely lilac nightdress, gown and matching slippers....I'm keeping it new until the day! I've got a different nightdress for labouring in - its black with red roses on so the colours are spot on for that job!

I felt a bit panicky up until now that we hadn't bought much but I've had a surge in buying a load of stuff this last couple of weeks - its mainly just the nursery furniture to go, which we'll do when we get back from holiday in late July. The baby won't be using her room from Day 1 anyway so doesn't matter if scheduling doesn't go to plan. 

30 weeks today....final 10 to go! :happydance:


----------



## lyricsop03

I didn't know we could use our own nightgown. I thought we were supposed to use the awful hospital ones? 

Is anyone here planning on wearing makeup during the labour??? I keep reading about how common it is now and that was the LAST thing on my mind, lol.


----------



## katrinalorien

Heehee I dunno, but I plan on banning pictures during labor


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't wear makeup on a day to day basis so I can't possibly imagine putting it on for labor! lol...maybe mascara afterward for pics though?


----------



## polaris

I can't imagine that I will wear make-up for labour! I would imagine it would end up smeared down my face anyway. I'll definitely bring some in the bag though for after I have my first shower. It was so lovely the last time to be able to put on some basic make-up and it definitely improves the photos!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Polaris :hi:

Haven't seen you around in ages! Hope you're doing well! :)


----------



## saitiffeh

Yeah I don't do makeup much as it is so none during labour or afterwards for me :) Maybe some coverup and lip gloss and eyeliner for after my shower. I'll bring them and see how I feel!


----------



## polaris

gardenofedens said:


> Hi Polaris :hi:
> 
> Haven't seen you around in ages! Hope you're doing well! :)

I've just been lurking without the energy to post much! Everything is good here but I am suffering with on and off exhaustion. I definitely don't remember being this tired with my first pregnancy - but I'm already about as big as I was at full-term last time - and I guess having a toddler to run round after probably contributes too! All is good though, hope all is well with you!


----------



## kcoennen

Hi Everyone - Today we went for our 28 weeks appointment with the high risk doctor. Both babies were moving like crazy, great heartbeats, Karissa weighs 2lbs 4oz, and Corinne weighs 2lbs 12oz, which they said are totally normal. I don't like the weight difference, but that didn't matter to them. My cervix has shortened a great bit. It was a 39 4 weeks ago, now it's at 25. The doctor didn't like that, along with all the other signs I am having. He hooked me up to the contraction machine, and I was having contractions every 3 minutes, even though I couldn't feel a lot of them. So, I have been admitted to the hospital. I was given the first steroid shot to help mature their lungs, which hurt like a bitch, and I am on an IV to try to slow down the contractions. I get the second steroid shot 24 hours later, so I'll be in here until at least tomorrow night. I'm hoping and praying the contractions slow down. I am not ready for these girls to come at 28 weeks. But, they are taking all the precautionary measures to make sure they are ready if they do come. It's so weird to be on the labor and delivery floor. I am doing good, a little emotional, but that's to be expected. 

So, now it's a waiting game to see what happens. 

Please be thinking about my baby girls!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for the update kc. I've been stalking your journal hoping for an update for the past few days so it's great to hear from you. You and your girls are in my thoughts!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

KC, thinking and praying for you and the little ladies! I'm hoping that those little sweeties stay in there longer!! Thanks for updating us! I'm going to need to read your journal!


----------



## katrinalorien

Hoping your LOs stay cookin!!!! Every day without a birth is a success then!!


----------



## mummylanning

Fingers crossed for you kc x


----------



## UkCath

polaris said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Hi Polaris :hi:
> 
> Haven't seen you around in ages! Hope you're doing well! :)
> 
> I've just been lurking without the energy to post much! Everything is good here but I am suffering with on and off exhaustion. I definitely don't remember being this tired with my first pregnancy - but I'm already about as big as I was at full-term last time - and I guess having a toddler to run round after probably contributes too! All is good though, hope all is well with you!Click to expand...

I can completely empathise with this! Pregancy with a toddler is far more tiring. And I am also about the size now as I was at the end last time!

How are your iron levels?


----------



## UkCath

kcoennen said:


> Hi Everyone - Today we went for our 28 weeks appointment with the high risk doctor. Both babies were moving like crazy, great heartbeats, Karissa weighs 2lbs 4oz, and Corinne weighs 2lbs 12oz, which they said are totally normal. I don't like the weight difference, but that didn't matter to them. My cervix has shortened a great bit. It was a 39 4 weeks ago, now it's at 25. The doctor didn't like that, along with all the other signs I am having. He hooked me up to the contraction machine, and I was having contractions every 3 minutes, even though I couldn't feel a lot of them. So, I have been admitted to the hospital. I was given the first steroid shot to help mature their lungs, which hurt like a bitch, and I am on an IV to try to slow down the contractions. I get the second steroid shot 24 hours later, so I'll be in here until at least tomorrow night. I'm hoping and praying the contractions slow down. I am not ready for these girls to come at 28 weeks. But, they are taking all the precautionary measures to make sure they are ready if they do come. It's so weird to be on the labor and delivery floor. I am doing good, a little emotional, but that's to be expected.
> 
> So, now it's a waiting game to see what happens.
> 
> Please be thinking about my baby girls!!!

My friend had twin girls at 28 weeks in February. They were 1 lb 7 and 2 lb 6. 
The 1 lb 7 was really struggling, apparently the plancenta had gone in to reverse so she had to have an emergency C Section.
They are both doing fine now, although the little one is still in hospital she is going to be okay and has been moved to the lower risk ward.
I bet even if yours come now, they will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## lyricsop03

KC: Thinking of you and your babies. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you everyone! I was given 2 pain meds last night to put me to sleep, which was wonderful, and they were hoping it would stop the contractions, but it didn't work. An hour later they gave me a shot to slow them down, which worked until this morning when I woke up. They were 2 minutes apart last night, and now they're about 7 minutes apart, which is a lot better. I get my second steroid shot this evening, then will be monitored again all night since I contract more at night. If things stay stable, I will be able to go home tomorrow. But that all depends on how my body reacts to moving around, which they won't let me do until tomorrow. Right now I have bathroom privileges again, so I can go when I want and wash up in the sink, but then straight back into bed. I am also off food restriction, which is wonderful.


----------



## Skelleron

Good luck KC, keeping u & ur girls in my thoughts Xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Glad to hear that your contractions slowed down a bit! Hope those babies decide to stay in longer! Are you still working or are you done already?

I am soo excited because I have my 3d/4d ultrasound on Saturday! I also have my 28 week appointment tomorrow. Im hoping that I passed my gd test but with my luck probably not. Can't wait to see what her little face looks like, and hoping she shows us and isn't covering her face.


----------



## polaris

KC - am thinking of you and your babies and hoping that they stay put a little bit longer, every day makes a difference at this stage. Great news that the contractions have slowed down, and at least you have had the steroid shots if the babies do come soon. Will you be on bed rest when you are allowed home?

UKCath - my iron levels are apparently fine, although they haven't actually been checked since 14 weeks, but they were very good at that stage.


----------



## kcoennen

I still have work until next Friday, but the nurse said today I will most likely not be going back, and will be on bed rest at home. She said no more sex because that stimulates the cervix to thin out, and not to sit straight up and down because it causes the babies to put pressure on the cervix which will also thin it out. So many things I never thought about!!! I get the second steroid shot in 15 minutes, which I 'm getting myself worked up about because it hurt so bad yesterday. I know I need to get it to help the babies, but I can still whine about it lol


----------



## katrinalorien

whine away :D We will listen for sure.... bed rest sounds cool for the first minute, but then other than that it basically sounds horrible.


----------



## flutterbaby

I forgot all about this place i mc'd in feb very bad times so not been on since just got back am feeling better now can you change my baby to an angel please :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

kc- really hope they stay put a while longer BUT if they decide they want out, they will be fine. thinking of u and ur family and stalking for updates x x :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

We had a little set back this morning. The contractions stopped last night, but started up again this morning 2 minutes apart. I've been put on a medicine to control them, which has made them about 7 minutes apart. Most likely I'll be in the hospital again tonight, unless a miracle happens and they totally stop. I have been moved to the high risk ward, which has a much comfier bed, and they finally let me shower!!!! :) Before they let me leave, I have to get the preterm labor test done again to make sure I haven't been leaking any membranes or fluids. If that is negative again and no contractions then I get to go home!! But that probably won't be until tomorrow morning.


----------



## katrinalorien

28 weeks, the chances of survival go up to 90-95% :happydance:

Keep em cookin!!


----------



## kcoennen

katrinalorien said:


> 28 weeks, the chances of survival go up to 90-95% :happydance:
> 
> Keep em cookin!!

I'm so happy we made it to 28 weeks!! The doctors said our next goal is to make it to 30 weeks. They want to take it 2 weeks at a time. 30 weeks sounds so much better than 28 weeks lol


----------



## katrinalorien

Yes agreed!! You're going to make it, I know it!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Praying the girls stay in until at least 30 weeks but it's awesome that you are past 28! Good that you got a better bed so you are more comfortable!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats on 28 weeks kc! Fingers crossed for 30 now! Keeping you in my thoughts...


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Gd test was negative! Yay! Sooo relieved!


----------



## mummylanning

kc, a friend of mine, due the day before me with twins has just had her babies. 2lb8 and 2lbs3 both are healthy and doing well. She had them at 28 +4. I hope this is encouraging news for you, either that or it gives you determination to keep them inside 

x


----------



## Cin

I havn't been on this thread in a while, only just caught up on your story KC! My SIL knows a lady who gave birth to twins prematurely a few days ago at 30 weeks. They each weighed about 3 and a half lbs and are in good health with no serious complications. Sending you best wishes, I hope your girls stay put for a while longer :flower:


----------



## lyricsop03

Flutterbaby: I'm sorry you had a miscarriage. Hugs to you.

KC: I'm glad they're holding up, hope they stay in there longer.

My baby is still in my ribs, he must enjoy kicking them or he wouldn't do it as much. :(


----------



## Droplette

KC - Hoping those little girlies stay in longer!!

I finally have a name! Marley Anastasia. I'm so in love with it.


----------



## katrinalorien

Happily - congrats!!!! that's awesome.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

katrinalorien said:


> Happily - congrats!!!! that's awesome.

Thank you! Im so relieved.


----------



## mummylanning

lyricsop03 said:


> My baby is still in my ribs, he must enjoy kicking them or he wouldn't do it as much. :(

Mine too!


----------



## Cin

I havn't had the 'pleasure' of the baby kicking my ribs yet but he seems to LOVE laying by my right hip. Not sure if it's his upper or lower body but it tickles so much every time he moves, it makes me jump!


----------



## spiceeb

had my gtt done today at midwifes, lovely lol.
antenatal went well baby is measuring 30 weeks and is head down, said she is a sizable baby lol x

on a less happier note, my daughter libby is plastered in chicken pox and last night my mum decided to break the news to me that i had never had them :wacko:

told the midwife today and she has sent off some urgent blood samples. 

the only reason it scares me is cos my only uncle was still born at 39 weeks with chicken pox :cry:

hope everyone else is doing great x


----------



## gardenofedens

yikes spiceeb. Hope the bloodwork comes back alright. My mother had chicken pox while she was pregnant with me and I'm perfectly fine - well, maybe a little weird but aren't we all? lol :haha:

I was born immune to chicken pox even so I've never had it but I had my antibodies tested in middle school and again before ttc to confirm I'm still immune. It definitely worked out in my favor, especially since my dad has had really bad chicken pox seven times!


----------



## spiceeb

gardenofedens said:


> yikes spiceeb. Hope the bloodwork comes back alright. My mother had chicken pox while she was pregnant with me and I'm perfectly fine - well, maybe a little weird but aren't we all? lol :haha:
> 
> I was born immune to chicken pox even so I've never had it but I had my antibodies tested in middle school and again before ttc to confirm I'm still immune. It definitely worked out in my favor, especially since my dad has had really bad chicken pox seven times!

well how dramatic has today been. had a phone call from midwife saying i was not immune to chicken pox according to the lab. had to go collect 4 bottles of injection stuff from the hospital and take them to midwife to administer in my bum i kid u not. but least panic stations r now over and we can all relax :)


----------



## kcoennen

mummylanning said:


> kc, a friend of mine, due the day before me with twins has just had her babies. 2lb8 and 2lbs3 both are healthy and doing well. She had them at 28 +4. I hope this is encouraging news for you, either that or it gives you determination to keep them inside
> 
> x


Thank you so much! That is encouraging. 

I've been discharged from the hospital!! It feels so great to be home. I am on medicine every 6 hours to hopefully keep the contractions away. I am also on bed rest. I'm allowed to get up to use the bathroom, eat, and shower. However, I am allowed to float in the pool if I am laying down, I can lay outside, pretty much I can lay anywhere. That is the nice part. I'm not allowed up to prepare any meals, so someone always has to be here to make food for me, or have it already made so I can just get it out of the fridge. 

Right now, the hardest thing is coming home and doing nothing. I've been gone for 4 days now, and so much needs done around the house!!!!! My mom came in from out of town to help out, so she is cleaning and doing laundry for me now. I hate that I can't do anything. Oh well - it's better for the babies! 

I am scared though that I am going to start having contractions without knowing it again. I didn't know last time I was having them, so how am I going to know next time if I start having them again??? That's a little scary.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

So glad to hear that your are home KC! Been thinking and praying for you and the girls! I would be scared about not realizing that I was having contractions as well. Just rest up and take your medicine. That's all you can do! You are a warrior women, I would have been freaking out that whole time but you seem like you are in good hands with your doctors and family to help you. Everyday the stay in your belly is a success! Grow babies grow!


----------



## katrinalorien

I agree with Happily, seems like you can only do what you can do, and you can't worry about the rest! They wouldn't have discharged you from the hospital if they were really concerned, after all they have to cover themselves too. 

Take it easy! ^_^ Luckily you know that this bedrest is going to have a purpose AND definitely has an end in sight.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hi Ladies! 
I had my 3d/4d ultrasound today and it was amazing! Stella was head down and actually moved around quite a bit for us. We got alot of amazing pictures, here are a few. She actually looks alot like both of us.




Hope you are all doing well!! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

What wonderful pics!!!!! I can't wait till we meet these babies... It feels so far away!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I know! I'm so ready (not in a prepared way... Haha) for august!


----------



## Candy Cane

Your pics are amazing, the fourth picture shows just how tight it is in there now with her feet right up by her face....how sweet! Not long to go now, nine weeks for me on Tuesday!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Wow Candy! 9 weeks!!! That's crazy!!!! I think 11 weeks from tomorrow for me. We finally are to the final cOuntdown. 

Yeah she put her foot in her mouth a few times. And held onto the umbilical cord like it was her blanket. The sonographer thinks she will want a blanket or pacifier. She was sort of quiet when we got there but I ate a Hershey kiss and 5 min later she was crazy active! Sugar apparently kicks in super quick and she was loving it.


----------



## hope&faith09

9 weeks left until due date for me today! I am starting to get some of my nesting instincts which I got last time I was pregnant as well! Still waiting for the building work to be finished in my daughters room and then I can go mad decorating and sorting that and then re organising the nursery ... dont think we will actually be 'ready' for the baby to come until towards the end of July as there is so much to do but then I will be really looking forward to her arriving!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Skelleron

Just under 10-weeks to go for me! Yesterday I finally started to get organised & actually made some good purchases, we've nearly bought everything now - just got to organise the nursery! Starting to get excited & it's all beginning to feel real!


----------



## bounceyboo

hi ladies mind if i join you im not sure if i did a few months back but wanna try n keep up with other aug mamas2be! im 29 expecting our first baby, a little boy on aug 24th all has been going great with my pregnancy loving it all lol!we tried for 3 .5yrsand had a mmc last july so it makes it all worth it when i feel him kicking or little hic-ups :) hope u all are doing well too on your pregnancies only a few more weeks to go til we meet our precious babies! :D :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome!!

Sometimes it feels so close... but most of the time this is crawling by for me... Nine weeks for me on Thursday. Can't wait to be full term!!


----------



## bounceyboo

katrinalorien said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Sometimes it feels so close... but most of the time this is crawling by for me... Nine weeks for me on Thursday. Can't wait to be full term!!

hey!thanks hun im not too far behind you! i think its flying by i finished work almost 4 wks ago due to work n docs orders, although i find the mornings long trying to keep myself busy n oh is home then by 3.30/4pm so then its not too bad i spose,lol!any1 else get rib pain the last 2 nights sat was right rib n then last night it was left rib was sore enough baby was kicking away so wasnt worried,


----------



## spiceeb

i am on the countdown to july 4th for my 4d scan and then on july 5th i get my section date. they looking at delivering around 37-38 weeks so hopefully i only got 8-9 weeks to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lyricsop03

Welcome bouncyboo! :)

I am doing well - had a checkup and me and baby are both healthy. He's still in my ribs and seems to have found his comfort zone. I can't sit for long as it hurts so I've been doing a ton of walking and swimming - it's the only thing that helps!

I'm also strangely pleased that people are looking at my baby registies online, lol. (For my shower in July) I spent so much time on it I wanted people to at least look at it, even if they don't buy anything! 

Hope everyone and babies are doing well :)


----------



## gardenofedens

How can you tell if people have looked at it?


----------



## katrinalorien

I can only tell if they have bought something, I can look and see what has been purchased!


----------



## gardenofedens

oh okay, I don't have anything on mine showing purchased so I assume no one has even looked at it. But I assume that after the baby shower invites go out, they will know it exists and visit it.


----------



## bounceyboo

lyricsop03 said:


> Welcome bouncyboo! :)
> 
> I am doing well - had a checkup and me and baby are both healthy. He's still in my ribs and seems to have found his comfort zone. I can't sit for long as it hurts so I've been doing a ton of walking and swimming - it's the only thing that helps!
> 
> I'm also strangely pleased that people are looking at my baby registies online, lol. (For my shower in July) I spent so much time on it I wanted people to at least look at it, even if they don't buy anything!
> 
> Hope everyone and babies are doing well :)

thanks hun!


----------



## lyricsop03

On my babies r us registry you can't tell if people looked, only if it's purchased. But on the target registry you can see how many views there are - which is addicting. :D

My boyfriend and I looked at apartments today. I really hope we can find a place soon!


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies - I went back to the doctor today for a checkup. I'm still having contractions, so she upped my dose of medicine. They aren't coming in a pattern, so she isn't worried, even though I get at least 4 an hour. She didn't measure my cervix, just felt it, and she said it felt the same. I don't think I'm happy with how she dealt with it, and I wish I would have seen the high risk doctor too, but she said I didn't need to.

On another note, we decided to move to PA on Saturday to be with our families. I already found a new hospital, and have an appointment with the doctors on Monday. I am extremely stressed with everything going on. We'll be moving in with my family, and if we find jobs, we'll be moving up there permanently then buying a house once ours sells. So much going on, but I know it will be easier with the help.


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, be careful this weekend and leave the moving to your DH! Thinking of you and your girls...

Oh and I'm sure you've posted at some point already but are your girls identical or fraternal? I assume fraternal since you used Clomid but just curious! :)


----------



## mummylanning

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies - I went back to the doctor today for a checkup. I'm still having contractions, so she upped my dose of medicine. They aren't coming in a pattern, so she isn't worried, even though I get at least 4 an hour. She didn't measure my cervix, just felt it, and she said it felt the same. I don't think I'm happy with how she dealt with it, and I wish I would have seen the high risk doctor too, but she said I didn't need to.
> 
> On another note, we decided to move to PA on Saturday to be with our families. I already found a new hospital, and have an appointment with the doctors on Monday. I am extremely stressed with everything going on. We'll be moving in with my family, and if we find jobs, we'll be moving up there permanently then buying a house once ours sells. So much going on, but I know it will be easier with the help.

Wow! What a time to up and move! I am very jealous, I have to wait until January :wacko:! Good Luck, I hope everything works out for you.

Good news that your littles ones are still doing well! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## spiceeb

is anyone else having bad bh when walking?


----------



## katrinalorien

spiceeb said:


> is anyone else having bad bh when walking?

Sometimes, or sometimes right after sex. If I can manage sex hahah...


KC- What a time to move!! Hopefully you get lots of support from friends and family. I moved during the second tri, and am still unpacking everything since its just tough to move around now lol!! You're almost 29 weeks, every day is a great success, and it sounds like you have plenty of them in your future.


----------



## gardenofedens

A little bit after/while walking, definitely after :sex: though...!


----------



## kcoennen

gardenofedens said:


> Wow, be careful this weekend and leave the moving to your DH! Thinking of you and your girls...
> 
> Oh and I'm sure you've posted at some point already but are your girls identical or fraternal? I assume fraternal since you used Clomid but just curious! :)

They are fraternal, but there is still a 30% chance they can be identical. The clomid actually didn't "work". Yes it made me ovulate, but my progesterone levels were so low, the doctor didn't think it worked. I had an ultrasound done of my ovaries and they could barely find them, which meant they weren't stimulated at all from clomid. The doctor said we got our twins from my genes, which there are twins in my family, not from the clomid. The clomid just gave my body that little push it needed from being off of BC.


----------



## kcoennen

Thanks ladies! It will be a crazy weekend, but I wont be doing any of the work lol We're not even fully moving. We're just taking what we use all of the time, the babies things, and our bed. Since we don't have jobs up there yet, we're just moving for the summer, and then if we have to, come back down once the girls get out of the hospital and continue working down here.


----------



## gardenofedens

kcoennen said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Wow, be careful this weekend and leave the moving to your DH! Thinking of you and your girls...
> 
> Oh and I'm sure you've posted at some point already but are your girls identical or fraternal? I assume fraternal since you used Clomid but just curious! :)
> 
> They are fraternal, but there is still a 30% chance they can be identical. The clomid actually didn't "work". Yes it made me ovulate, but my progesterone levels were so low, the doctor didn't think it worked. I had an ultrasound done of my ovaries and they could barely find them, which meant they weren't stimulated at all from clomid. The doctor said we got our twins from my genes, which there are twins in my family, not from the clomid. The clomid just gave my body that little push it needed from being off of BC.Click to expand...

Wow, very interesting! I've always wanted twins - they run in my family as well - so maybe next time. :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies-

I haven't gotten Braxton hicks after bd but I have gotten them while I have been on the toliet which is super uncomfortable!! Anyone else get them there? 

Hubby and I are moving at the end of the month and I can't even imagine trying to do that while pregnant with twins and on bed rest. KC you are my hero! Still wish we didn't have to move but Ive gotta go with the flow. I'm thankful that I will finally get to set up Stellas nursery. The whole nesting thing is making me crazy. I end up finishing alot of random projects just to keep myself busy. Hahaha


----------



## kcoennen

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey ladies-
> 
> I haven't gotten Braxton hicks after bd but I have gotten them while I have been on the toliet which is super uncomfortable!! Anyone else get them there?
> 
> Hubby and I are moving at the end of the month and I can't even imagine trying to do that while pregnant with twins and on bed rest. KC you are my hero! Still wish we didn't have to move but Ive gotta go with the flow. I'm thankful that I will finally get to set up Stellas nursery. The whole nesting thing is making me crazy. I end up finishing alot of random projects just to keep myself busy. Hahaha

I'm with you on the whole nesting thing! I have the girls' room all set up, but we won't even be here for them to use it. I'm pretty upset about that. But, once we figure out where we'll be in September, I can either redo their nursery up in PA, or they can use the one I already finished. Moving is such a headache!!!!!! Especially while pregnant lol And how far along we are!


----------



## katrinalorien

Ugh I have been having non-stop heartburn and nausea. I really don't want to eat anything, and I threw up last night's dinner. Anyone else having morning sickness in third tri?


----------



## hope&faith09

I cant believe you girls are moving so far on in pregnancy ... I struggled to move at 20 weeks pregnant during my last pregnancy but I am sure the nesting didnt kick in till much later last time where as this time I did four trips to the tip yesterday with stuff and just waiting for OH to go back to work tomorrow so I can throw away more as he is a nightmare hoarder I have to do it whilst he is out and take it to the tip before he gets back!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey ladies-
> 
> I haven't gotten Braxton hicks after bd but I have gotten them while I have been on the toliet which is super uncomfortable!! Anyone else get them there?

:haha: Yes me too! They are very uncomfortable! I don't get them any other time.


----------



## Candy Cane

bounceyboo said:


> hi ladies mind if i join you im not sure if i did a few months back but wanna try n keep up with other aug mamas2be!

Couldn't see you on the front page so have added you :happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Have any of you ladies felt your baby having hiccups yet? I started feeling what I am pretty sure to be hiccups in the last two weeks - very rhythmical almost like a tapping feeling quite low down that lasts for a few minutes. I am carrying transverse at the moment so the location is about right. It's quite cute!

Is anyone else transverse? I think my baby is on the move this week as I am starting to get heartbearn and acid reflux now which I never had before, also I can feel either a head or a bum above my navel to one side??!!


----------



## katrinalorien

I think last night she was lying transverse. Actually it was the first time I thought I could tell where she was... I think I felt her head move across my stomach to the other side. 

As for the hiccups, actually that was for the first time yesterday as well!! It was crazy! Little rythmic movements..


----------



## gardenofedens

My little Abigail is constantly somersaulting still. Most nights I think she must be transverse (?) because I can feel her kicking/punching on both sides of my belly at the same time. It's quite strange feeling her kick the bed on my left side and my arm laying across my belly on my right side! But then she's also all different positions throughout the day. Yesterday morning I swear she had to have been head down right on my bladder - I've never had to pee so many times in my life and it was like there wasn't actually anything in my bladder! And in the afternoon I felt her somersault and her head was protruding from my belly just above my belly button making my belly all lopsided. She's definitely a little acrobat!

And yes, I've felt Abigail having hiccups. I think it kind of tickles...


----------



## lyricsop03

I think my baby's lying transverse, too, as I feel him on both sides of my belly. He's so active though. He's constantly on the move, it seems. He does get hiccups, every morning, just like I do, lol. It's entertaining!

As for moving, my boyfriend and I are still trying to find a place. I don't have anywhere for a baby right now so I'm getting anxious! I just want to find a place and move in!


----------



## mummylanning

katrinalorien said:


> Ugh I have been having non-stop heartburn and nausea. I really don't want to eat anything, and I threw up last night's dinner. Anyone else having morning sickness in third tri?

Yup. I am on anti sickness tablets from the docs, I am also on Gaviscon for the heart burn. Eating is not a fun past time at the moment! I only stopped Morning (ahem all day) sickness at around 17 1/2 weeks and around 24 weeks it started again!


----------



## gardenofedens

oh wow mummylanning, that's awful! I'm sorry. :( I was lucky enough to not have any morning sickness (just food aversions for about 2-3 weeks) in the beginning. I threw up once around the middle of second tri but it was a complete fluke. Most of the time, if it weren't for the constant kicks and my growing belly, I wouldn't even think about being pregnant! (I mean, I think about it constantly because I'm so super excited but most of the time I don't "feel" pregnant)


----------



## katrinalorien

I feel the same way mummylanning... I should ask about meds from my doc. I was at least able to keep my lunch down!


----------



## Droplette

I officially give up with names. I can't keep one for the life of me. Honestly just going to wait until she's born. It's so frustrating because all my friends had names for their babies from the time they found out they were pregnant and it's taking me so gosh darn long ](*,)


----------



## katrinalorien

Don't worry Droplette... you'll come up with a great name. Its probably for the best anyway because if you tell everyone the name and then you decide to change it, you may already have stuff with names on it! :D

Trying to keep it positive, but really I think you will be fine. You'll see her and then you'll be able to decide.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

I think we have finally decided on a name ... Evie Anna. 

Argh first day with the builders here today ... I have just realised how crazy our house is going to be. Fingers firmly crossed they will be done within a week and then I can get on with decorating. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. x


----------



## spiceeb

we defo having Layla and maybe Louise for middle name. but we haven't told anyone. i think because we know we're having a girl and i'm having a 3d scan on 4th july we have decided to try and keep her name and delivery date (c section) secret, just so we get to do all the announcement stuff like if we were having a spontanious birth :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I can say I've truly loved the name Max and always wanted it for my baby. But my boyfriend does not like it. We do have other names we like but we just can't pick one. (We're waiting until he's born to tell everyone, anyway.) I just have my heart settled on this one name and my boyfriend just doesn't like it. :(


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I think Stella may be lying transverse sometimes because I can feel her firmly in both hips when I walk around. I've carried low this whole pregnancy, not sure what it will feel like when she drops cuz I don't think she can get lower than this. During my 4d u/s the sonographer kept pointing out how she liked to use my bladder as a pillow. Haha. Oh well, whatever makes her happy... I just am getting really tired of being so uncomfortable all the time and I'm mentally trying to prepare myself for it to get worse. 

Mummylanding- so sorry about the morning sickness- that's awful!!

Love all the names everyone has picked out, they are very beautiful and unique! Just like our precious lo's!! 

Droplette-dont worry, I know you will pick something lovely. I wish I had the patience to wait till she was born but I couldn't. Maybe with bubba #2.


----------



## katrinalorien

I'm lucky that we are having a girl, or else we would have an issue...

DH's name is passed down, but I love the name Samuel...

so luckily its a girl! Lily June :D


----------



## Candy Cane

We had a name for either gender sorted before we conceived so we're lucky there although I did have to do some working on DH for the boys name which he initially wasn't that keen on but grew to like it......then found out we're having a girl! Her name is sorted but I won't announce until she arrives.

Saw the midwife today and she confirmed baby has moved head down now - she said she can still move at any time now but she has been firmly transverse all this time and now she is head down, I am feeling the pains more like needing to pee all the time (but hardly anything comes out) and also getting acid reflux/heartburn. Midwife said its all because I am getting to the final stages and also because of the change in position so I should be thankful that up until now I have sailed through this!

She also told me I have four weeks to decide on my birthing arrangements, ie which hospital and whether I want a birthing pool etc....its all 'coming true' now if you know what I mean! 

I've been lucky and not had sickness although I can tell the contributing hormones are back as I have had a few moments where I feel a bit yuck but nothing like first trimester thankfully. I do feel for those who are suffering with it as it hurts to sneeze at the moment so throwing up must be awful.


----------



## gardenofedens

Is anyone else's belly button bruising? The area of my belly around my belly button is suddenly bruised. I don't know if I bumped into something harder than I thought or if it's from the skin stretching or what?


----------



## bounceyboo

yup n mines gonna pop out anyday now lol oh is always goin on bout it lol!u can se it through my clothes!any1 else feeling pressure or uncomfy around ur pelvic area r have trouble putting on shoes yet lol ive to put on my shoes sitting down n throwing my leg to the side to get them on haha!


----------



## gardenofedens

Mine's been peeking through my shirts for a while now, lol. It's still not completely "popped" but it's popped enough for me! lol. And I gave up on wearing shoes. I only wear flip flops...but then again, I hate wearing shoes anyway and would wear flip flops year round if I could get away with it!


----------



## katrinalorien

Mine isn't bruising but is definitely popped out. It shows through my shirt like nobody's business. 

I'm definitely into sandals now... nothing to tie!


----------



## bounceyboo

ur lucky you get a proper summer its like winter here at the moment :( ye can get away without wearing shoes, im in my ugg boots toasty n warm :)


----------



## gardenofedens

oy, that wouldn't work for me! Love my Irish roots, but I'm definitely a summer girl. Good ol' California weather! We get rain in the earlier months of the year but other than that, it's pretty great weather! I wear flip flops probably 9 months out of the year! hehe


----------



## katrinalorien

I suppose I'm lucky, but mostly I think I'm lucky because of the weather this year. So far it hasn't hit above 100 yet, but last year we had 60 straight days of above 100 degree weather.


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> I suppose I'm lucky, but mostly I think I'm lucky because of the weather this year. So far it hasn't hit above 100 yet, but last year we had 60 straight days of above 100 degree weather.

ewww, we've had a few days so far and are expected to again this weekend but DH and I are spending the weekend camping on the beach so it definitely won't be that hot over there! :) I feel bad for my poor petsitter who's stuck at my un-air-conditioned house though!


----------



## hope&faith09

You guys are all talking about the sun and I am sat watching the rain battering against my window!!! 

Had my 31 week midwife appointment today and all is good madam is head down and measuring a good size! And the building work on our house is getting there so we are having a very positive day!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

That's awesome! My 32 week appointment is next wednesday, :D Feels like we are all getting further...

garden - eck you've already experienced such crappy weather!


----------



## babyquiros812

bounceyboo said:


> yup n mines gonna pop out anyday now lol oh is always goin on bout it lol!u can se it through my clothes!any1 else feeling pressure or uncomfy around ur pelvic area r have trouble putting on shoes yet lol ive to put on my shoes sitting down n throwing my leg to the side to get them on haha!

I am having the same pain. I have been told it is a condition called SPD. Just today I posted about it. It hurts to walk, to roll over in bed, to lift my leg to put my pants or underwear on and definitely getting in/out of the car. I am trying to figure out exactly what to do. I have heard that binding your hips will help. Next payday I plan on trying just that. Until then, it really hurts! I wish you luck in finding relief!


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> That's awesome! My 32 week appointment is next wednesday, :D Feels like we are all getting further...
> 
> garden - eck you've already experienced such crappy weather!

Oh wow, thats awesome! my 32 week appointment is next monday. When are you due? We are due August 12th. I have two girls now so this will be our first boy! Totally psyched!


----------



## katrinalorien

babyquiros812 said:


> Oh wow, thats awesome! my 32 week appointment is next monday. When are you due? We are due August 12th. I have two girls now so this will be our first boy! Totally psyched!

That's awesome!!! :D I'm due August 16th... so just a few days behind you!


----------



## JaanRuk

aww you guys are lucky the ones with nice weather its bloody hot here and not the enjoyable summery type kind of weather just hot and humid](*,) it doesnt even get cold when it rains because its so humid I prefer to stay in my air conditioned cave because the heat kills me..on a side note my dh says I look like an excersize ball :rofl: I guess I kind of do lol :haha: and anyone not yet figured out what they are naming their LO? .. I haven't yet ... and I dont know how im going to choose.. I have my dr appointment tomorrow mine are always only like 5 minutes long but I find other ladies are like 30 minutes in there with their appointments I wonder if thats normal?.. but really my dr just asks if I have questions checks the heartbeat and thats about it :shrug: take care ladies :flower:


----------



## Crayz

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?

DH and I are expecting our first on August 10th. 

One problem.... She's been diagnosed IUGR so we'll probably only make it another week or two. But she SHOULD have been born in August!

It's okay though. My sister is a Leo (August 21st) and we hated each other until about a week ago (I exaggerate)...


----------



## hope&faith09

My midwife checks take about 5 mins I am just in and out! But I guess thats because everything is progressing well and baby is fine!


----------



## bounceyboo

babyquiros812 said:


> bounceyboo said:
> 
> 
> yup n mines gonna pop out anyday now lol oh is always goin on bout it lol!u can se it through my clothes!any1 else feeling pressure or uncomfy around ur pelvic area r have trouble putting on shoes yet lol ive to put on my shoes sitting down n throwing my leg to the side to get them on haha!
> 
> I am having the same pain. I have been told it is a condition called SPD. Just today I posted about it. It hurts to walk, to roll over in bed, to lift my leg to put my pants or underwear on and definitely getting in/out of the car. I am trying to figure out exactly what to do. I have heard that binding your hips will help. Next payday I plan on trying just that. Until then, it really hurts! I wish you luck in finding relief!Click to expand...

oh maybe thats what it is, didnt even think about that ive a midwife appointment next week might just say it to her then, thanks hun woke up this morning with a killer back ache, full of aches n pains this week lol!


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> That's awesome!!! :D I'm due August 16th... so just a few days behind you!

Congratulations! So how is your anxiety level? Mine is through the roof! Some days I feel like I just cant go on. I wanna give up but I cant. I often wish I could just sleep for the next 9 weeks and wake up just in time to breastfeed! Is that selfish of me? I feel horrible for feeling that way but gosh Im exhausted! Lol.


----------



## babyquiros812

bounceyboo said:


> oh maybe thats what it is, didnt even think about that ive a midwife appointment next week might just say it to her then, thanks hun woke up this morning with a killer back ache, full of aches n pains this week lol!

Another thing is that I would NOT be able to survive my back pain without my heating pad! Hallelujah!


----------



## lyricsop03

I agree about the heating pad! It really helps my back. Though the pain is awful at times - mostly when he's up in my ribs, I find.

As for baby names, we still haven't picked a name yet. I don't think you're alone with that! 

I feel as if the summer is rushing by. It's upsetting (I want more time to get ready) and exciting at the same time. I want to see him so very bad!


----------



## babyquiros812

lyricsop03 said:


> I agree about the heating pad! It really helps my back. Though the pain is awful at times - mostly when he's up in my ribs, I find.
> 
> As for baby names, we still haven't picked a name yet. I don't think you're alone with that!
> 
> I feel as if the summer is rushing by. It's upsetting (I want more time to get ready) and exciting at the same time. I want to see him so very bad!

I wish my summer were rushing by...Ive got 9 long weeks left. I know, I know they are 9 short weeks but ugghhh!
Ooo Ooo, OT pet peeve here....have you ever had someone who is unable to conceive tell you to basically shut up and suck it up, that Im lucky that I can have a child. Wow! Insensitive! And all I did was change my FB status. Lol. Dont like it, you dont have to read it...sheeesh! I can understand if I had complained directly to you about my situation but that would be insensitive of me. Ouch!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies- I feel like I'm in the same boat even though I'm a few weeks behind you I'm due august 27 and will be 30 weeks on Monday but this constant discomfort is getting to me. And I love feeling this little girl move around by now it's starting to hurt, especially when she makes a big movement. Im starting to get freaked out about having to move in just 2 weeks and we still haven't bought hardly anything because there was no point before we moved. Thankfully I do have a baby shower like a week after we move. I just wish i had the time to slowly put her room together because it's something I have been looking forward to but knowing me.. I will want it done quickly so I feel slightly more prepared. Is anyone taking any birthing or parenting classes?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Crayz said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
> 
> DH and I are expecting our first on August 10th.
> 
> One problem.... She's been diagnosed IUGR so we'll probably only make it another week or two. But she SHOULD have been born in August!
> 
> It's okay though. My sister is a Leo (August 21st) and we hated each other until about a week ago (I exaggerate)...

Welcome!

So sorry that your lo was diagnosed with igur but it's sounds like you and your doctor are on top of it! Keep us updated on how your doing! 

My sister is a Taurus and I am a Pisces and we don't get along very often. Haha maybe it's just siblings in general! My sister is pregnant as well and I can't stand her right now because she thinks she knows everything about having kids... Haha. Oh well!


----------



## Crayz

Thanks HappilyaMrs!

Well it's all well and good because my sister's daughter is a Taurus (as am I) and she's wicked stubborn and hard headed!

Hahahahahahaha. I win.

Yes. I have a good team of doctors, so I'm worried, but I guess it could always be worse! All other tests look fine. NST's are great, Doppler always looks good with flow, fluid is great, she CANNOT.SIT.STILL, she's just a tiny little thing. She's also breech, butt down, so I would've had to have the c-section anyways.

I would like to make it to August, but I don't see it happening. That being said. Miracles DO happen, and I know she's growing.. That or I'm getting really fat in the stomach all of a sudden ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there ladies- I feel like I'm in the same boat even though I'm a few weeks behind you I'm due august 27 and will be 30 weeks on Monday but this constant discomfort is getting to me. And I love feeling this little girl move around by now it's starting to hurt, especially when she makes a big movement. Im starting to get freaked out about having to move in just 2 weeks and we still haven't bought hardly anything because there was no point before we moved. Thankfully I do have a baby shower like a week after we move. I just wish i had the time to slowly put her room together because it's something I have been looking forward to but knowing me.. I will want it done quickly so I feel slightly more prepared. Is anyone taking any birthing or parenting classes?

I'm with you Happily. I'll be 30 weeks by ovulation on Sunday (yesterday by LMP) and Abigail's kicks and jabs are getting really uncomfortable. DH and I haven't bought anything yet either (well except clothes!) because every time I tell someone I'm going to, they tell me to wait until the baby shower. I'm getting REALLY stressed about not having everything set up yet but the shower is the 30th so hopefully we'll get some of what we need and then I can go on an online shopping spree to buy the rest!

As for classes, yes. DH and I attended a Breastfeeding class this morning which was interesting and informative. He was the only DH to attend, poor guy, but he seemed to get some out of it and is ready to be super supportive with any troubles that may arise.

We have our first of four birthing classes on 6/26, a pediatrics appointment in early July, and I start a 6 week long Prenatal Yoga the first week of July also. It's all starting to feel so much more real in the last few weeks as everything is coming together!


----------



## gardenofedens

It's 105 degrees outside and 81 inside my house! (No A/C) This is going to be a LONG summer!!!


----------



## spiceeb

30 weeks yay about 7-8 weeks to go x x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

gardenofedens said:


> It's 105 degrees outside and 81 inside my house! (No A/C) This is going to be a LONG summer!!!

Holy cow. I feel for you I really do, last summer the AC could not keep up, and it was constantly 85 in my house.

Of course I was not pregnant 3rd tri, I can't imagine... sit on an ice cube I guess. Take off all your clothes and sit on an ice cube.


----------



## katrinalorien

babyquiros812 said:


> Congratulations! So how is your anxiety level? Mine is through the roof! Some days I feel like I just cant go on. I wanna give up but I cant. I often wish I could just sleep for the next 9 weeks and wake up just in time to breastfeed! Is that selfish of me? I feel horrible for feeling that way but gosh Im exhausted! Lol.

Exactly how I feel. Sometimes. Sometimes I feel like its going to happen tomorrow and nothing is ready. My emotions seem to be on a roller coaster.


----------



## lyricsop03

I am anxious, too. I am pretty sure all new moms feel it. 

At any rate, I was looking at cribs today and am overwhelmed at the choices. Standard, convertible, etc... my mom is buying (very sweet of her) but I have no idea what is best and, more importantly, what is best for us. Eek!


----------



## kcoennen

Hi Ladies -

I saw my new doctor today. I'm measuring 38 weeks, so he said my body will try to "kick them out" soon bc it thinks it's full term already. He said everything is looking good, and he's happy I got the steroid shots. Our goal is to make it to 35 weeks, which is the end of July, but he doubts I'll make it that far. I'll be going for an appointment every week now, and I get an ultrasound next week, which might be my last one. It's so crazy and scary to think that the girls might be here within the next 5 weeks. But I'm happy he isn't worried about everything and it all looks good to him so far.


----------



## Candy Cane

Are you all prepared as in got everything for your nursery etc? How exciting! I know its worrying for you but it sounds like the Doctors aren't too worried and they will be okay if they arrive early! This is the start of the 'who will be next' game for us August ladies!


----------



## kcoennen

We just moved so we're setting everything up finally and we're all prepared. I have my hospital bag and the girls' hospital bags ready, so I'm all set! lol We'll have to post everyone's birth dates when they began happening. It will be interesting to see who goes early, on time, and late.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Ugh... I'm so fed up with my boss. I am counting down the seconds till i am done. I show up to work last week and she is sick and kept her daughter home from preschool because she is sick but has me come anyways. I slowly start getting sick. I have a horrible sore throat and cough. I worked today but I was miserable. I feel worse tonight. I call her to tell her that I probably shouldn't come in. She says she can't stay home so I have to come in tomorrow. Maybe if she had stayed home last week when she was sick I wouldn't be sick now. I'm sorry for the rant I'm just so mad. I feel so awful and I have to go and work tomorrow feeling this way. That will be really fun...


----------



## 08marchbean

kcoennen, things are sounding a bit more positive. hope you make it to 35 weeks. Its so close! 

Im starting to feel the drain beeing pregnant and having a toddler, is really tiring me out, especially when i wake up every hour then she decided 5am is a good time to get up, :sleep: achy back and my spd is returning . Still havnt got anything ready so best get a wiggle on! :)


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm curious who will be early, on time and late, too. The fun of guessing! :D

The hot weather is tiring me out. Does it bother anyone else? I feel like I"m hit by a truck when I'm outside! I feel terrible for my boyfriend; he's been working 12 hour days outside 6 days a week. I don't know how he does it. 

Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## hope&faith09

Argh I am also feeling drained with looking after my toddler as well as being pregnant ... mornings arent so bad but by this time in the afternoon I am exhausted and Amy insits on playing with her noisiest and most annoying toys! 

I am definately not ready for the baby ... the builders have finally finished in Amys room but we are waiting for the plaster etc to dry and then new carpet etc to arrive. I guess by the time I am 36 / 37 weeks ish I will have the nursery ready for the baby! Then I will be relaxed and ready!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck guys with children already...

I had such bad heartburn last night I threw up through my nose and mouth! I didn't even know it was possible. Tomorrow I have an OB appointment, and will definitely ask about it.


----------



## mummylanning

katrinalorien said:


> I had such bad heartburn last night I threw up through my nose and mouth! I didn't even know it was possible. Tomorrow I have an OB appointment, and will definitely ask about it.

It definitely possible, I am doing it at least once a day at the minute, its horrible!


----------



## Cin

I've had problems with heartburn recently but nothing that bad thankfully. It's so horrible! 

KC - Fab news about your little girls, I've got my fingers and toes crossed that you make it to 35wks :D

Happily - I'd expect your boss to be a little more understanding considering you're pregnant! She sounds like an arse. How much longer do you have left in work before your baby's due? 

Warning!! Rant alert: 

I've spent the last few days stripping years-old woodchip off the ceiling and walls of what is going to eventually be our nursery. I had to do it all on my own because OH has been doing a ton of overtime at work. (He's just worked eight 6am - 6pm shifts in a row, after today he has two days off and is then working 13 6pm - 6am shifts in a row. I do appreciate him putting in the extra hours but I'm not even sure that it's legal to work that many hours in a row!)

I spent 5 hours solid at it yesterday and only stopped to have a sandwich. When I picked OH up from work he asked what I'd been doing all day so I told him (I didn't bother to mention that I'd also hoovered and tidied our living room, kitchen and dining room because that's something that I do everyday). His response? 'Not alot then.' This was after he told me he'd been watching movies on his laptop and had even been able to have a nap whilst in work. When his alarm goes off at 4.30am it wakes me up and the majority of the time I can't get back to sleep. For some reason I can't take naps or sleep during the day, never have been able to.
I told him it was bloody hard work (it was, I'm acheing in places I didn't know existed) and it's not easy constantly going up, down and balancing on ladders when you're 7 months pregnant. He replied that it's not that hard and that I'm not 'that' pregnant - I asked him what the hell he meant and he said 'Well you've not got a bump as big as other women' er hello just because I'm not showing doesn't mean the baby isn't growing! He still weighs 3/4lbs which I'm constantly carrying around! Not to mention the amniotic fluid, placenta and everything else! According to OH 3/4lbs isn't that heavy (this coming from a man who can weightlift 23 stone) and I'm moaning about nothing. Apparently I'll never survive once I enter the 'real world' and get a full-time job. Oh and he expects a meal cooked from scratch every night. If the main part of the meal I serve is something from a packet all I get is 'That was tasty, though you did only put it in the oven', regardless of whether I've made a sauce or something to accompany it. Last night I suggested we get a takeaway because the last thing I felt like was standing in the kitchen chopping stuff up and waiting for it to cook. OH's reply? 'You've stripped two walls and think that means you deserve a Chinese?' Arrrrggh :growlmad:


Now today I have to somehow get the splinters and plaster out of the carpet in the nursery. Of course they're only miniscule so it wont actually look like I've done alot despite probably spending a good few hours on my hands and knees picking them out by hand. And that'll give OH more ammo to moan that I've been sitting on my arse all day watching TV while he's been hard at work. I swear I should buy a CCTV camera and record myself all day so he can watch it back and see that I'm not the lazy bitch he thinks I am. 

Enough ranting now, it feels so good to have somewhere to vent. ](*,)


----------



## babyquiros812

Cin said:


> I've had problems with heartburn recently but nothing that bad thankfully. It's so horrible!
> 
> KC - Fab news about your little girls, I've got my fingers and toes crossed that you make it to 35wks :D
> 
> Happily - I'd expect your boss to be a little more understanding considering you're pregnant! She sounds like an arse. How much longer do you have left in work before your baby's due?
> 
> Warning!! Rant alert:
> 
> I've spent the last few days stripping years-old woodchip off the ceiling and walls of what is going to eventually be our nursery. I had to do it all on my own because OH has been doing a ton of overtime at work. (He's just worked eight 6am - 6pm shifts in a row, after today he has two days off and is then working 13 6pm - 6am shifts in a row. I do appreciate him putting in the extra hours but I'm not even sure that it's legal to work that many hours in a row!)
> 
> I spent 5 hours solid at it yesterday and only stopped to have a sandwich. When I picked OH up from work he asked what I'd been doing all day so I told him (I didn't bother to mention that I'd also hoovered and tidied our living room, kitchen and dining room because that's something that I do everyday). His response? 'Not alot then.' This was after he told me he'd been watching movies on his laptop and had even been able to have a nap whilst in work. When his alarm goes off at 4.30am it wakes me up and the majority of the time I can't get back to sleep. For some reason I can't take naps or sleep during the day, never have been able to.
> I told him it was bloody hard work (it was, I'm acheing in places I didn't know existed) and it's not easy constantly going up, down and balancing on ladders when you're 7 months pregnant. He replied that it's not that hard and that I'm not 'that' pregnant - I asked him what the hell he meant and he said 'Well you've not got a bump as big as other women' er hello just because I'm not showing doesn't mean the baby isn't growing! He still weighs 3/4lbs which I'm constantly carrying around! Not to mention the amniotic fluid, placenta and everything else! According to OH 3/4lbs isn't that heavy (this coming from a man who can weightlift 23 stone) and I'm moaning about nothing. Apparently I'll never survive once I enter the 'real world' and get a full-time job. Oh and he expects a meal cooked from scratch every night. If the main part of the meal I serve is something from a packet all I get is 'That was tasty, though you did only put it in the oven', regardless of whether I've made a sauce or something to accompany it. Last night I suggested we get a takeaway because the last thing I felt like was standing in the kitchen chopping stuff up and waiting for it to cook. OH's reply? 'You've stripped two walls and think that means you deserve a Chinese?' Arrrrggh :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Now today I have to somehow get the splinters and plaster out of the carpet in the nursery. Of course they're only miniscule so it wont actually look like I've done alot despite probably spending a good few hours on my hands and knees picking them out by hand. And that'll give OH more ammo to moan that I've been sitting on my arse all day watching TV while he's been hard at work. I swear I should buy a CCTV camera and record myself all day so he can watch it back and see that I'm not the lazy bitch he thinks I am.
> 
> Enough ranting now, it feels so good to have somewhere to vent. ](*,)

Keep your chin up! I know its hard to have a husband that doesnt understand anything about pregnancy. I have one. Hang in there and hope for the best. And dont kill yourself just to prove ANYTHING to him. Its not worth it!!! You take it upon yourself to take care of you and take your time getting the nursery together. I will offer a little trick that I use on my husband because I know his weaknesses. If I can do one unexpected thing for just him, I can get away with doing nothing the rest of the day. Doesnt always work but worth a shot. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## katrinalorien

There's a story that goes that a woman who stays at home didn't do anything all day one day. When the hubby got home from work there was stuff everywhere, all the kids' toys were out, the dishes were piled high, ect. ect. and he asked her "what happened?"

So she said 

"You know how you always ask me what I do everyday?"

"yes"

"well today I didn't do it"

Maybe you should try this one :D


----------



## Cin

Thanks for the advice ladies :flower: Don't get me wrong, he is an amazing man most of the time and I truly love him it's just he doesn't seem to understand, or WANT to understand, a thing about pregnancy or the physical toll it takes on a womans body. 

Well I've just finished sorting out the carpet - it took two hours of using the smallest hoover attachment and carefully going over every inch of the carpet three times but atleast it's done now. There's still some wallpaper left above the window but I can't scrape it off for the life of me, and my arm feels like it's about to drop off, so I'll ask OH to do it tomorrow. 

Hmm I'll try to think of something unexpected to do for him, I mean he does deserve it after all the overtime he's doing. I can think of one thing in particular but it's not fit for posting on here haha :blush: I don't think I could honestly not do anything all day when he's at work though, I'd feel far too guilty and lazy! Now I'm going to sit down with a nice cup of tea and watch some trashy daytime TV. Aah :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Cin- thankfully my last day is next Tuesday. Normally I probably would have worked through the end of July but with us moving at the end of the month the money I would be spending on gas alone would make working for them not worth it as a majority of my paycheck would go to gas. Oh well. I will have plenty of time to set up the nursery and get our stuff unpacked the way I like and decorate properly. we didn't do much with our last place because we moved a week before Christmas and I just found out I was pregnant and was so tired all the time.

As for your OH, guys will be guys. I think all the things he said are rude but husband has said the same stuff to me. I have so much I would like to be doing (getting stuff ready for hospital bag, packing, etc) but I have be so sick the past few days. My Hubby made a comment about it last night and I gave him a look and he apologized. He knows I would have been doing alot more if I felt well. I would just tell him that until he can get pregnant and do everything u do everyday then he needs to shut his trap and keep the comments to himself. I'm shocked that he wants a "from scratch" dinner every night. My husband is content of there is dinner on the table. I do think your oh is working crazy hours but so are you! Your carrying his lo!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hey, if it helps you ladies, (this is super gross, sorry) I trim my boyfriend's toenails because he never does until they're awful. Yesterday, I did it and he also wanted sex. Now, yesterday was HOT and humid out and the last thing I wanted was sex. He kept begging and I got very bitch-y. I don't think he understands that I can't do everything! I did his toenails, that was enough for me!

So yeah, a mini-rant for me. Men just don't get it.


As for me, I'm 30 weeks today. It's going by so fast!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

lyricsop03 said:


> Hey, if it helps you ladies, (this is super gross, sorry) I trim my boyfriend's toenails because he never does until they're awful. Yesterday, I did it and he also wanted sex. Now, yesterday was HOT and humid out and the last thing I wanted was sex. He kept begging and I got very bitch-y. I don't think he understands that I can't do everything! I did his toenails, that was enough for me!
> 
> So yeah, a mini-rant for me. Men just don't get it.
> 
> 
> As for me, I'm 30 weeks today. It's going by so fast!!

I just sat here laughing for 5 mins over this! Haha I wish my husband would let me cut his toe nails! I have asked him to go get a pedicure with me because his feet are icky and I know they could do wonders but I doubt he will ever go. Haha


----------



## HappilyaMrs

lyricsop03 said:


> Hey, if it helps you ladies, (this is super gross, sorry) I trim my boyfriend's toenails because he never does until they're awful. Yesterday, I did it and he also wanted sex. Now, yesterday was HOT and humid out and the last thing I wanted was sex. He kept begging and I got very bitch-y. I don't think he understands that I can't do everything! I did his toenails, that was enough for me!
> 
> So yeah, a mini-rant for me. Men just don't get it.
> 
> 
> As for me, I'm 30 weeks today. It's going by so fast!!

I just sat here laughing for 5 mins over this! Haha I wish my husband would let me cut his toe nails! I have asked him to go get a pedicure with me because his feet are icky and I know they could do wonders but I doubt he will ever go. Haha


----------



## katrinalorien

32 weeks... so 8 weeks left, 9 weeks max :D I can't wait till 36 weeks!

Everyone doing ok? June is almost over, then we will be able to say next month is our month! We have a week and a half left of June! 

I wonder how many babies will end up being July, August and September babies... Mine should definitely be August though!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am guessing my baby will be an August baby ... I really cant see her coming early and even if I went two weeks over we will still be in August!

I am ok ... shattered though. Is anyone else struggling to sleep to the point you are living on a couple of hours sleep a night. At the moment thats what is happening with me its a nightmare, I remember getting the same whilst pregnant last time but then it didnt matter as I could rest during the day ... this time I have a busy 2 year old whi is wondering why her mummy is so grumpy!


----------



## katrinalorien

I can't sleep at night, but since I'm a first time preggers at least I can compensate with naps during the day. 

I think I take my rage out on my dog.. I feel pretty bad about it. When she wakes me up at all (naps or whatever bc she has to go out) I get so mad and yell. Really really bad idea... and I feel awful :(


----------



## Cin

Happily - Not long to go now then til you're free of the place! Atleast you'll be able to dedicate yourself to getting settled into the new house for the next few weeks and transforming it into _your_ home. I can't wait until we finish the nursery, it'll be such a load off my mind. Men just don't seem to get it do they :dohh: I keep reading stories on the pregnancy boards about women whose OH's wont let them lift a finger now that they're pregnant and give them things like massages on demand, have to admit I get a little bit jealous every time I see a thread about it. But then I'll read a thread about someone whose OH is a total waste of space and remember that my OH is actually fantastic and I'm very blessed to have met him. I'm sure your husband is too :) Mine's taking me out for a meal tomorrow at a restaurant of my choosing so it's not all that bad. Get well soon! 

----

I havn't got a clue when to expect my baby to make an appearance. I'll be 38+3 on my OH's birthday so if the baby was born then he'd be a nice present for daddy! Truthfully, and this is going to sound so stupid, I'd love the baby to be born in September because with his due date being towards the end of August, he'll be one of the youngest in the school year. I just don't want my little boy feeling left behind or jealous that all his friends and peers will be having their birthdays for months before him. On the upside, being born in August will (..hopefully) mean that every year he'll have lovely sunny weather for his birthday.

I'm finding it hard to sleep because I have restless legs. I had them before pregnancy but they've got so much worse in the last 2 months, it drives me and my poor OH insane! I need to constantly move them, which means that it takes me ages to switch off and actually fall asleep. I'm doing Hypnobabies - I listen to the audio tracks every night in bed but needing to consciously move my feet every few minutes makes it near impossible to get into a relaxed enough state to feel that the hypnosis is actually taking effect. It drives me bonkers! Once I actually get to sleep I pretty much stay asleep until the alarm goes off. Though recently my OH has developed a habit of rolling over to my side of the bed and snoring right next to my head which wakes me up. A poke in the ribs normally does the trick. :haha:


----------



## lyricsop03

As I'm August 29th, I have no clue when he's coming. My boyfriend really wants him to be born on his birthday (August 18th) but who knows. It's not up to me!

Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## katrinalorien

Cin - Good luck with your homebirth! I need mine to be born in August for insurance reasons, and am hoping that she is born in early August.


----------



## Candy Cane

Cin said:


> Once I actually get to sleep I pretty much stay asleep until the alarm goes off. Though recently my OH has developed a habit of rolling over to my side of the bed and snoring right next to my head which wakes me up. A poke in the ribs normally does the trick. :haha:

Sounds like my husband! :haha: Sometimes a poke in the ribs has to progress to a hard shove with my knee to get some peace! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I actually got some sleep last night!!!! It didnt take me to long to settle and I slept quite well until I had to get up for the toilet. 

I seem to be getting rid of so much stuff at the moment ... my OH realised this morning that some of his stuff is starting to disappear. I think I may be in a little bit of trouble if he notices how much stuff has actually gone to the tip and wont be coming back!


----------



## gardenofedens

I envy you! Our storage shed is PACKED with all kinds of things I want to throw out. DH is a teacher and home for the summer while I'm working full time though so there's no chance of me getting any time to unload it and get rid of everything. He wants to keep EVERYTHING and it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow! I'm a teacher :D What does your DH teach?


----------



## gardenofedens

6th grade earth science and LOVES it. I'm finishing my credentials to teach either 7th grade Biology or middle school math.


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow I am impressed! Middle school is, in my opinion, the hardest!!! I am a chem teacher.


----------



## gardenofedens

I really wanted nothing to do with middle school until I met DH and started working with his students. Most of them are pretty good. I'd prefer elementary school - 2nd grade is my fav - but the education system is still so rocky I want something more guaranteed which is more likely to be found in math/sciences.


----------



## katrinalorien

Well that's definitely true, I have had no problems finding a job as certified chem/physics.


----------



## gardenofedens

After I have my foot in the door for a few years, if I still want to try elementary school, I will. By then Abigail will be in elementary school or close to it and I might prefer the older kids though. :) I'm sure once she's in middle school, I'll prefer the younger kids though to get a break from the teens/preteens. hehe


----------



## hope&faith09

Gardenofedens - my OH keeps everything ... literally everything so the only way to get rid of it is whilst he is at work. I wanted to get a load more done over the weekend but it doesnt look very promising as everything I look at to get rid of seems to disappear back into storage!


----------



## Droplette

Had an appointment today with my m/w. She's a little concerned about my weight gain. I've only gained 3lbs since seeing her at the beginning of the month. I have started to eat healthier. Lots of fruits and veggies. No soda. No sweets. I eat smaller meals throughout the day. So Idk.


----------



## katrinalorien

Yeah, at one point I actually lost a pound between my biweekly appointments, and my OB looked at me like he was gonna kill me! I think they get really suspicious that we are "trying to lose weight' when really I was honestly trying to eat really healthy.


----------



## MyEmma

:flower: 

Sorry I'm joining so late in the game!

If I can still join I'm due August 18th, 2012 with a baby :pink: 

:D

Just recently started getting stretch marks. :nope:
And my Belly button has disappeared. :lol:


----------



## Droplette

katrinalorien said:


> Yeah, at one point I actually lost a pound between my biweekly appointments, and my OB *looked at me like he was gonna kill me!* I think they get really suspicious that we are "trying to lose weight' when really I was honestly trying to eat really healthy.

Exactly how my m/w looked at me lol!!!


----------



## Droplette

MyEmma said:


> :flower:
> 
> Sorry I'm joining so late in the game!
> 
> If I can still join I'm due August 18th, 2012 with a baby :pink:
> 
> :D
> 
> Just recently started getting stretch marks. :nope:
> And my Belly button has disappeared. :lol:

Hi, welcome!! Congrats on the little one! Your LO is sooo adorable!!


----------



## gardenofedens

My dr is impossible to please. First she said I wasn't gaining enough, then four weeks and two pounds later I've gained too much. I started at a normal BMI and was at 21 pounds gained as of 28 weeks. I had hoped to only gain 25 for the pregnancy but that hasn't happened so my goal is to stay under 35 at least...


----------



## katrinalorien

I don't know how much I have gained in the entire pregnancy, mostly because I didn't have a real measurement at the beginning. 

But yes its always "too much" or "too little" but gaining too much has always been the lesser of two evils to my OB. 

Hehehe Droplette yeah, he really did. I was smiling and was like "wow I can't believe I lost a pound just from eating healthy" in my head, and my doctor looked at me and was like "Why??" I was like "I don't know... maybe good eating habits"

Welcome MyEmma!! I'm due August 16th, we are really close!


----------



## hope&faith09

I dont get weighed at my midwife appointments ... they just weigh you at the first appointment and as long as your not in a risk cateagory they dont weigh you again. I have been weighing myself though and have put on around 29lbs so far which is far more than I wanted to gain but I know I can lose it again afterwards.


----------



## kcoennen

I've gained 32lbs with twins, and was expecting to gain about 50 total. My doctor said in the beginning to expect to gain that much, so that has been in my head. I'm almost done with this pregnancy, as the girls will most likely be here next month, so I don't think I'll hit the 50lb mark, which is fine by me! lol


----------



## MyEmma

Droplette said:


> MyEmma said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Sorry I'm joining so late in the game!
> 
> If I can still join I'm due August 18th, 2012 with a baby :pink:
> 
> :D
> 
> Just recently started getting stretch marks. :nope:
> And my Belly button has disappeared. :lol:
> 
> Hi, welcome!! Congrats on the little one! Your LO is sooo adorable!!Click to expand...

Thank you for the warm welcomes! :)

With weight gain, at my 28 week appointment I had gained 21 pounds already! :O

I haven't had a new appointment since then, since I moved and had to change doctors. I'm scared to learn how much I've gained. I don't even want to know.

Let's just say.. I haven't been eating very well...at all. :wacko: 

But I'm sure I'm well hydrated.. because I'm addicted to eating ice. :D Lol.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Im new to this thread!

Due August 1st with a little boy :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## katrinalorien

Welcome :D :D Another boy! We have a lot of girls due on this thread so its cool to see a team :blue:

But I'm team :pink: all the way!~


----------



## mummylanning

is anyone elses belly button retreating? Mine has been out for months and now its sneaking back in!


----------



## sar89

Hey can i join please? :) Im due 20th August ad im having a little boy =].


----------



## Candy Cane

MyEmma said:


> :flower:
> 
> Sorry I'm joining so late in the game!
> 
> If I can still join I'm due August 18th, 2012 with a baby :pink:
> 
> :D
> 
> Just recently started getting stretch marks. :nope:
> And my Belly button has disappeared. :lol:

Welcome - have added you to the front page :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

LoveMyBaby786 said:


> Im new to this thread!
> 
> Due August 1st with a little boy :blue: :cloud9:

Have added you to front page - welcome :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

sar89 said:


> Hey can i join please? :) Im due 20th August ad im having a little boy =].

Have added you to front page - welcome :flower:


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow more new members! That's awesome!

Mummy my belly button is doing the exact opposite, it is popping out even further!


----------



## Cin

Welcome to all the ladies who've just joined us :)

My bellybutton has reached a standstill! I've always had a really deep one and I can definitely see more of it now than I could pre-pregnancy but it's not sticking out and doesn't seem to have shifted at all for the last few weeks. Ooh us pregnant women have such glamorous conversations :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - my belly button sounds like yours! was very deep so hasnt actually popped out yet! 

Is anyone else 'nesting' ? I am not normally a fan of cleaning etc and can be very lazy with it ... but the last two weeks I think I have lost the plot with tidying! I have so far taken around 30 or more black bin bags of rubbish / old things no longer needed etc to the tip! I think I have officially finished de cluttering one room although I have made a start on the others! I am hoping to de clutter the entire house before the baby arrives - including the loft and the garage if I can convince OH to help me!!!

Hope everyone is ok ... I am 33 weeks today can't believe how fast time is going by!


----------



## katrinalorien

I wish I was nesting. I hate cleaning. That's one pregnancy symptom I could stand to have a little more of.


----------



## lyricsop03

Congrats to all the new members!!! :)

Advice please: But, do you think it's bad of me to tell my boyfriend and his parents that I no longer want to live at their house? We had planned on it, but I didn't know they had a really bad mice problem. As in, mice pop in and out, run all over the house, poop on everything (including beds). My boyfriend, who has lived like this his whole life, sees no problem with it. His mom is offended that I would rather live with my (they do have their issues) parents. 

We can't afford an apartment (he needs a full time job) and I can't live with my grandma, where I'm living now. I'm just so helpless because I don't know where I'll be.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Mice are a problem for sure! I would get out. We had to move out of our last place, I couldn't handle the mice. With a LO that will be crawling on the floor and putting things in his/her mouth you really don't want your LO putting something with mouse poop in the mouth. I would talk to your boyfriend first, tell him how you feel and ask him how to approach his parents. Maybe he knows some way that you can break it to them softly.


----------



## lyricsop03

I talked to my boyfriend about it a month ago. He was upset and told his mom already. She was offended, but doesn't have the money to get an exterminator. His dad does, but he refuses to pay for it. So, if they won't get it resolved, I don't know how to tactfully tell them, "Sorry I'm being a bitch but I can't live here." 

Bottom line: If not for his parents, we have no where to live together as a couple. I'm reluctant to cause any negative feelings. But I also don't want my baby in a bad situation, either.


----------



## mummylanning

In laws are a huge issue regardless of the situation. I dont know about you but I can speak fairly openly to my parents and set rules and boundaries, my husband cannot with his and I cant speak to them without offending them. I wish i could offer advise but I can only say I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## babyquiros812

lyricsop03 said:


> I talked to my boyfriend about it a month ago. He was upset and told his mom already. She was offended, but doesn't have the money to get an exterminator. His dad does, but he refuses to pay for it. So, if they won't get it resolved, I don't know how to tactfully tell them, "Sorry I'm being a bitch but I can't live here."
> 
> Bottom line: If not for his parents, we have no where to live together as a couple. I'm reluctant to cause any negative feelings. But I also don't want my baby in a bad situation, either.

Morning sweetie, it sounds like your in a sticky situation and unfortunately it involves your unborn child. In my eyes, your child is more important than anything that is going on outside of the womb. I understand that you want to be close with your babies father but babies father needs to wake up and smell the coffee! The way that he was raised is no way for anyone to have to live. It is actually considered "neglect" and is punishable. Your baby daddy should want nothing but the best for his child. If he demands anything less or even worse, doesnt demand anything, you may want to reconsider his future parenting efforts. Regardless of what anyone thinks (his family or him) you need to take care of that baby. You are the mama and you have the say. Too bad if they dont like it. I wonder if they even try to set traps and leave out poison? If so, can you imagine baby crawling around and get his hand caught in a trap or worse yet, swallow the poop of a rat that has eaten some of the poison. No ma'am, his parents feelings are not worth putting your child through that. Maybe once you move some place safe, your OH will see the light and realize that you are just doing whats best for his child. That is what makes a good mother after all! I know it may be difficult to stand your ground when you feel so helpless and vulnerable but just imagine feeling 100 times worse if something happend to that baby. Sometimes we have to put our own feelings to the side in order to do whats right for our kids. I wish you luck hun!


----------



## lyricsop03

Thank you to everyone. :) My boyfriend has lived in the basement of his parent's house pretty much since he was 10, so he's very used to mice, unfortunately. He sets traps every several months and catches some but they all come back because the house has holes. So the only way to really fix it would be to fix all the holes. And his dad refuses to pay for that. 

He knows I don't want to live there but I have no idea how to really put my foot down and say, "If it isn't completely fixed or we don't get an apartment, I"m moving in to my parent's house alone waiting for you to find a safe place for us as a family." I really don't like ultimatums. :( 

But I'm glad you all do agree with me. Living with mice is no way to raise a baby. Thank you! :)


----------



## katrinalorien

I hate mice. When my mother discovered that we were living with mice in our rental house, she got mad at me for living with them while pregnant! She is convinced it made my pregnancy symptoms worse (morning sickness, ect.) and admittedly those mice smelled awful. Even when we moved out early, took out ALL the food (literally, we were moved out) but the rental was still "ours" there was still fresh mouse poop everytime we went over to check on it. I don't think we could have found all the holes in that house, because a mouse can fit through an opening the size of their head. I just cannot imagine raising my kid in that household.. especially as a poor infant. I wouldn't be able to cope with the idea that there were mice in the same room as my infant. 

Sorry mice just really freak me out.


----------



## UkCath

Do you know anyone with a cat that likes to hunt? I noticed a couple of mice around my house a few years ago. I caught a couple and borrowed my mums cat for about 3 weeks. Mice gone.. I don't think I had a problem on the scale you have here though. They breed so fast though it can quickly get out of control. 

Is it just the mice that are the problem, is the basement okay otherwise? ie dry and light?

Is there no government body to help with pest control? In the UK you can ask the council but I see you are in the states.


----------



## MyEmma

Uhg. I understand completely where you are coming from. Sounds extremely unsanitary and mice carry many diseases. Good idea with PP about getting a cat. But other than the mice, is the place dirty or anything? I personally would probably stay home as well, but trying not to offend inlaws can be very difficult. :wacko:

Well... I'm starting to feel horrible. Anyone else? :/

I'm feeling extremely drained. Had the worste heart burn last night, which turned me extremely nauseaus and throwing up all night long. I hadn't thrown up since 9 weeks gestation. My bump hurts, like stabbing pains or braxton hicks. What maks it difficult is my toddler has to be on me 24/7 because she's really needy. Trying to hold her with a massive achy bump is no fun for me. :( And I've been one big cranky bum lately. :/
Especially since I'm not used to being a stay at home mom. It's so much more stressfull than I could imagine. 

I haven't a clue how I'm going to manage a needy toddler and a newborn. :wacko:


----------



## katrinalorien

Right there with you. Except I don't have to worry about a toddler! I can't even imagine... :hugs:


----------



## UkCath

Im wondering the same thing.. Its going to be hard having two under two. Holly isn't a great walker yet and i find it hard if i have to lift or carry her.

The heartburn doesn't seem to have kicked in as badly as it did for my first pregnancy.. The tiredness is though!


----------



## gardenofedens

DH and I had initially wanted to start TTC again when Abigail is 6 months old, but after doing some research on breastfeeding, I found that my milk will dry up as soon as I get pregnant again. I really want the best for Abigail and to nurse her exclusively for six months and then supplemented with food until 12 months minimum. For those of you who have a little one already, were they still nursing when you got pregnant and did your milk dry up soon thereafter?


----------



## MyEmma

I've heard of many women breastfeeding both toddler and new born... so I deffinately don't think it will dry up as long as it's being used. I've been lactating since I got my BFP without breastfeeding another baby. So I think you should be ok.

Good luck if you try to TTC as soon as little one is 6 months. Newborn stage is very difficult, and being preggo with a newborn, I couldn't imagine but I have a friend who got a BFP a month after her first baby was born. ah!


----------



## katrinalorien

Hmm I think there is a thread for TTC while breastfeeding, maybe you can check it out to see what it does to their milk supply. I would also like to have mine very quickly in a row.


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks all for the advice. I haven't made up my mind yet but my boyfriend knows how I"m feeling and agrees with me. He's setting up mouse traps (which breaks my heart, I hate killing things) and they're working but we need to close up the holes first to change my mind and move in there. For now, I'm banking on my parent's even though I feel that will be awful. So, up in the air but at least he knows how I feel about it...

Anybody have any tips for dealing with sciatic nerve pain? I"m getting it really bad now and can hardly walk. I've never had trouble walking ever and it's kind of embarrassing.

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## katrinalorien

Sorry I don't have any advice for the pain, but I'm glad that your OH understands. Its got to be much easier with him trying to fix the problem.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I had sciatic pain really bad the other night and all I could do was lay on my side. I think maybe lo was sitting on a nerve because I woke up in the middle of the night to pee and the pain was gone. 

Dh and I are moving this weekend and are in full on stress mode. And of course today was a super nice beautiful day and the house is soooo hot. All I want to do is take a cold shower but Dh is so stressed that I keep working hoping that if we get enough done he will calm down. We move Saturday and I will be home till then but he still thinks it won't get done even though I can tell were almost there. Ugh. Sorry to rant just sucks....


----------



## polaris

gardenofedens said:


> DH and I had initially wanted to start TTC again when Abigail is 6 months old, but after doing some research on breastfeeding, I found that my milk will dry up as soon as I get pregnant again. I really want the best for Abigail and to nurse her exclusively for six months and then supplemented with food until 12 months minimum. For those of you who have a little one already, were they still nursing when you got pregnant and did your milk dry up soon thereafter?

There are plenty of women who nurse the whole way through pregnancy and then tandem nurse both baby and toddler, so it's definitely not true that your milk will dry up when you become pregnant. This can happen sometimes when the older child is a lot older and feeding much less frequently (maybe once a day) but it won't happen with a six month old who is still feeding very frequently. The milk does change during pregnancy and some older babies don't like this much and will choose to wean during pregnancy but I doubt that this would happen with a baby under a year old.

However, be warned that your cycle may not return after six months if you are breastfeeding. I didn't get AF back until Thomas was about 15 months and even after that it took another few months before my cycle really went back to normal. Breastfeeding isn't a reliable form of contraception as some women do get their cycle back very quickly - but for me it definitely was, there was no way that I was getting pregnant as I wasn't ovulating and even after AF came back my LP was very short for the first few months.


----------



## spiceeb

i didnt bf my daughter and periods started a few weeks after i had her, however with my sons i bf them for 5 months and then 7 months and with both of them my 1st period came pretty much 28 days after i stopped bfing x


----------



## katrinalorien

I think we are all passed the 30 week mark!! :D :D That's so exciting. We are so close to July...


----------



## gardenofedens

polaris said:


> There are plenty of women who nurse the whole way through pregnancy and then tandem nurse both baby and toddler, so it's definitely not true that your milk will dry up when you become pregnant. This can happen sometimes when the older child is a lot older and feeding much less frequently (maybe once a day) but it won't happen with a six month old who is still feeding very frequently. The milk does change during pregnancy and some older babies don't like this much and will choose to wean during pregnancy but I doubt that this would happen with a baby under a year old.
> 
> However, be warned that your cycle may not return after six months if you are breastfeeding. I didn't get AF back until Thomas was about 15 months and even after that it took another few months before my cycle really went back to normal. Breastfeeding isn't a reliable form of contraception as some women do get their cycle back very quickly - but for me it definitely was, there was no way that I was getting pregnant as I wasn't ovulating and even after AF came back my LP was very short for the first few months.

Thanks everyone. :flower: I know breastfeeding isn't a reliable form of contraception and we'd be delighted to have another little one close in age as long as it doesn't affect Abigail's ability to nurse. And if it does work as contraception, then that's great too. We're just leaving it up to nature really. We had a rough time conceiving to begin with so the NTNP thing likely won't work for us anyway but at least now after all the bloodwork and tests we know what needs to be done in order to get pregnant when we really do want to start actively TTC.


----------



## katrinalorien

I would definitely like to have mine close together... so I hope it works for both of us!!


----------



## lyricsop03

I am the opposite: the pill did not work for me (obviously for contraception and emotionally) so I'm looking for a non-hormonal method that is reliable. I am excited to have my baby, but I really cannot afford another baby.

I went to see a musical revue tonight. Baby loved it. (at least I hoped so) He was squirming and moving the whole time. I hope he likes music!


----------



## gardenofedens

Abigail always goes crazy when I'm around music too! Especially music other than the radio like the band playing at DH's graduation for his Masters.

lyric - Mirena isn't hormone free but I loved the Mirena and would use it again if we decided to use birth control again. Or there's the copper IUD too. I haven't done any research on it but it's considered non-hormonal. Good luck.


----------



## spiceeb

nothing much to add just wanted to let u all know i'm still here lol x


----------



## Candy Cane

If you want a coil put in, when do they do that? I got the impression from the midwife that they can do it in the hospital right after birth while the cervix is still open? 

I had one before I ever fell pregnant and they got it through my cervix okay - just felt like a little bee sting as it went in. I can't decide whether to have one or not and if so, when I need to have made my mind up by. I know they come and talk to you about contraception in the hospital but just not sure whether they pop it in while you are in for the birth - anyone know? I assume you can have it while breastfeeding and it'd be okay?


----------



## Candy Cane

spiceeb said:


> nothing much to add just wanted to let u all know i'm still here lol x

You've been quiet lately, are you keeping well? :flower:


----------



## MyEmma

33 weeks today and feeling awful! Hurry up 40!


----------



## 08marchbean

:hugs: myemma. why are you feeling awful?


----------



## MyEmma

Pregnancy is just getting to me finally.
Had an easy pregnancy this whole time until now. Lol.

Feel like a big fat cow, look like a big fat cow, and everything hurts. :haha: 
Now I'm getting morning sickness... seems a bit late to be getting that.
And heart burn to where it feels as if my chest is going to burn out of my chest. >:l

But I''m sure this next month and a half will fly by. :D
Will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## saitiffeh

I know how you feel MyEmma... I am so ready to be over with this already! I just want my little man to be here!


----------



## UkCath

Can I be the first to say.. We're having our babies next month...Woo Hoo..


----------



## Cin

I can't wait! These last few weeks have flown by, hoping the next few do too. We'll be starting on decorating our nursery soon, just waiting for the plasterer to come and sort the crumbling walls out first! Hopefully I can throw myself into that to make time feel like it's passing by more quickly. I'm so excited, so happy to finally be able to say I'm giving birth NEXT MONTH. Can't wait to meet my little boy!!


----------



## spiceeb

Candy Cane said:


> spiceeb said:
> 
> 
> nothing much to add just wanted to let u all know i'm still here lol x
> 
> You've been quiet lately, are you keeping well? :flower:Click to expand...

lol hello huni, yeah things been going ok with me its just hard to log in much cos i have 3 babies already lol x thanks for noticing my absence x x:haha:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay!! We can all officially say that we are due next month!!!! Happy July!


----------



## ChimChims

I can't believe it takes me so long to pop back in here. lol I know that convo is passed but I sympathize with the mouse fears. We had them briefly after my dd was born (we've not been in that house for years - moved not too long after), and I couldn't sleep for fear. I'd make sure to wipe her face and hands extra well and then laid awake all night in fear that I'd missed some small scent of baby cereal on her face and I'd find them chewing on her. It was a nightmare! 

So glad your OH is on board with trying to get rid of them b/c they really are little demons! Especially since that is something that can get your kids taken away here in the states if you accept living like that. My grandparents are just filthy people (they don't seem to know that), and live in a house under layers of stuff and dust, dead bugs and the like. I've only had my dd over to visit them twice and believe me, I was wiping like everything with sani-wipes while we were there. It is like hoarders, I think - when you accept that lifestyle (or close to) for yourself, you cease to see the problem anyone else would have with it. Best of luck on that!

Happy July to us all! :) :) :) I'll be curious to see how all of these yellow babies come out. Yellow mommies are so much more patient than I could ever be! hehe Kudos!


----------



## Candy Cane

OMG yes I hadn't thought of that as it rolled over to July today - NEXT MONTH!!!! 

I splashed out and got a Yummy Mummy changing bag, bit extravagant but its absolutely gorgeous! It arrived this week and I just packed it all yesterday. DH has got a black 'man bag' changing bag for when he takes baby out! 

I've half packed baby's hospital bag, just got to do mine this week - 44 days to go for me!


----------



## struth

Ooooh - I need to start thinking about my hospital bag. I think I have most things for it but need to start putting it together. 

MyEmma - I empathise with you. I'm having a tough week this week - I'm sure it will get better in a few days but I've been really feeling it - heartburn, swollen hands and feet, carpal tunnel in my right arm/hand, back ache, not being able to sleep and then last night I had sickness and stomach cramps/loose bowels too. I'm ready for this journey to be over and the new one to start! 

Having said all that - I wouldn't change anything! I'm pregnant and so happy to be so. I'm just so eager now to meet my little fella!


----------



## mummylanning

struth said:


> MyEmma - I empathise with you. I'm having a tough week this week - I'm sure it will get better in a few days but I've been really feeling it - heartburn, swollen hands and feet, carpal tunnel in my right arm/hand, back ache, not being able to sleep and then last night I had sickness and stomach cramps/loose bowels too. I'm ready for this journey to be over and the new one to start!

This all sounds very familiar, although I have to say, being off work now is making it a lot easier, I have plenty of time to get stuff done so I am no longer pushing myself and I feel a lot better for it.

I have started buying stuff/organising stuff for my hospital bag but OH and I are going to get it all together next week as we want to go away for a few days this month and I have my mum coming to visit so that pretty much takes up all of july and if the little tyke is anything like me he'll come early.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have just started packing a bag for the baby but hadn't really thought about my hospital bag yet as i didnt actually open it with my last labour and I am hoping that this labour is similar! I am still nesting like mad but at a slightly slower pace as I am shattered ... just started organising and de-cluttering our understairs cupboard I cant believe how much rubbish we have accumulated!


----------



## gardenofedens

My hospital bag is all packed and ready to go already, lol, and DH has another bag packed and ready with snacks and drinks. I still have to put together my doggy bag though. We had planned that DH would go home (20 min each way) every 8 hours throughout labor to let our four dogs out but yesterday decided that things could change so drastically in the 45ish minutes he would be away that it would be less stressful if I didn't have to worry about the dogs at all. So instead I found a boarding kennel 0.2 miles from our house who has experience with stress-reactive dogs. (My male is very stress-reactive and I only trust him around me, DH, and my brother.) They've graciously agreed to accept drop-off any time, day or night, and with no advance warning so that's a huge relief. I just need to get a bag together for them with their food, feeding schedules, toys, etc. since they could be there 2-3 days.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies. Just finished the weekend from hell. We moved into our new place. Boy was it tough. We rented a u-haul truck and the night before we are set to move they call and tell us that the truck isn't available till 8pm that day... Who wants to start moving at 8pm. They found us another truck that was smaller which meant we had to make 2 full trips. Worst experience. My Dh wrote the company a nasty email. I also had to deal withy nosy mother in law "helping" all weekend which included her standing around looking at us, helping here and there, making unneeded comments and going out to smoke 6 or 7 times and leaving the door wide open so the smoke would come right inside our new place... After nicely closing the door the first 6 times, I made contact and firmly said, this needs to stay closed... She also kept trying to touch my tummy which I said earlier in the day that I didn't like. Ugh anyway enough ranting.

I can finally get started on Stella's nursery! Yay! How is everyone doing preparing for baby? I have a few things on my list for my hospital bag but still need to get going on getting the rest ready. 

I'm also feelin more and more uncomfortable while driving my car... Which is weird to me. Anyone else get that?


----------



## gardenofedens

Definitely uncomfortable while driving. I have a short torso as it is and sitting in the car seems to cramp Abigail up even more. I try to sit up as straight as possible but she still fusses and kicks the whole time and gets way up under my ribs!

Five hour drive on July 23rd to go camping with 120 adults and kids is going to be VERY interesting! lol


----------



## lyricsop03

Hey everyone - I hope you all are well.

I'm having a very tough week. My boyfriend and I are dancing around difficult issues that HAVE to be talked about but he doesn't want to. If it wasn't for that, I'd be really happy. 

I had my baby shower Sunday and I"m grateful - everyone was wonderful and very sweet. I got some very nice things, too... I was kind of overwhelmed with how generous people were. I just wish the tension between my boyfriend and I wasn't there.

I'm also having a hard time with my sciatica. (spelling?) I can barely walk and it's incredibly frustrating. 

Anyway, I hope people in the U.S. have a safe 4th of July and everyone is having a good week.


----------



## ChimChims

MyLinda haaates the seat belt. I don't know about driving b/c I can't fit behind the wheel. lol My scoliosis is killing me though. I can't be in the recliner w/out it hurting worse and worse, and I cannot lie down on the bed to stretch out w/out putting my hips out so badly that I can hardly walk to the toilet and about cry on the way back. 

I get a little put out when the doctors bring up my age this time around, but uh... yah. It is a factor, clearly. I feel older and more weak and exhausted and I'm definitely more crabby. I'm not the type who likes to have attention - I'd rather be a home body and left to my own thing w/my family - but I told DH that I have dubbed July 'pamper mommy' month b/c I feel like crap and am going to really need all the loves/support/help I can get to make it through. lol


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow five hours so late? I'd be wondering where all the bathroom stops were along the way :haha:

I hate driving anyway, so I hate it now too. 

I hope you get tons of support Chims... its nice to feel supported!!


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, yea. Luckily it's along very busy routes so the only part where I'll be bathroom-less is the very last hour or so. Our drive to San Francisco last week was awful though. It's only about 1.5-2 hours from us but there are ZERO public restrooms in the city. We stopped at five different places including restaurants, fast food, and gas stations and NONE of them would let me use the bathroom. Hello!? I'm almost 8 months pregnant, HUGE, and almost in tears I have to pee so badly!! Seriously!?!? Never going to SF again while pregnant....EVER.


----------



## mummylanning

Driving is difficult, it hasnt stopped me though! I am driving over an hour each way to get my mum from the airport tomorrow but it will be worth it....if nothing else she cant moan or get lost!


----------



## Cin

Oh my gosh, I just had such a scare - need to share this with you ladies who understand because my OH thinks I'm overreacting!

I just read this article and instantly realised I bought some cheap foundation over eBay from someone who lived in that area in September last year. At the time I bought it I thought I'd lost the bottle of foundation I was using at the time, but it mysteriously showed up while I was waiting for the new bottle to arrive - I didn't start using the bottle from eBay til January this year, so I've been using it _throughout_ this pregnancy (I only use a little at a time so foundation lasts me ages, I still have half the bottle left). As soon as I read the article I started panicking, it doesn't state the usernames for any of her eBay accounts so I will never know if I did buy it from her or not, but I managed to track down the username of the eBay account I bought the foundation from and thankfully it's still in business and seems to be more of a company than an individual user. I'm fairly certain it's not associated with the woman who's been prosecuted but I've chucked the bottle of foundation in the bin just to be on the safe side. I would never be able to forgive myself if it had harmed the baby, seriously started tearing up as I was reading the article because I was convinced I'd bought it from the woman in question :growlmad: Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow hun that's nuts!!! 

I don't think you did your baby any harm, but no matter what you'd have to forgive yourself. You did NOT do it on purpose!! If you had known you would have stayed VERY far away. I know the prices were extremely low but sometimes you can get amazing deals on Ebay!!! One of our best friends is an Ebay fanatic, and he gets great deals all the time, and they really do work and are the real thing!

Lots of hugs hun, you're doing great. :hugs:


----------



## Cin

Thankyou! I'm fairly convinced the foundation I received was genuine Maybelline, it only cost about £5 less on eBay than it would have cost from a shop. I obviously cant be 100% certain though :( Now that I'm over the initial shock I've calmed down. Thankyou again for the kind words :hugs:


----------



## spiceeb

well i went for 3d scan yesterday and my little lady was being naughty already lol, she is currently breech and had her feet in front of her face :haha: but i'm going to see specialist today and if she has turned (i think she has) then i am going back this evening to try again :happydance:

feeling extremely excited today because i will be getting my delivery date :happydance: i recon i'm looking at 38 weeks. 

i'm not telling anyone apart from u guys so i will update when i return later x


----------



## spiceeb

20th august-6 days early x x


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow! That's exciting news!!! 

I can't believe its already July... Soon we will all be rounding that full term mark.


----------



## spiceeb

katrinalorien said:


> Wow! That's exciting news!!!
> 
> I can't believe its already July... Soon we will all be rounding that full term mark.

oh check u out mrs lol only 6 weeks to go for u and only 3 weeks till ur full term :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies! Hope everyone is well. I'm sure some of you have already seen this thread but it looks like AKBlaze is having her little girl 6 weeks early. I attached the link to the thread so you can all wish her well. Can't believe that we are getting so close! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1083595-akblazes-6-weeks-early.html


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for posting Happily!


----------



## gardenofedens

I can't recall if I posted any of this in here already; I know I did in my journal...

Anyway, we received almost all of the big ticket items from our baby shower - crib, swing, dresser, changing table, stroller, carseat, etc. - and enough in gift cards to buy most of what we hadn't received - pack n play to be used as a bassinet and small essentials. We ended up spending only a few hundred out of pocket which is amazing. I can't believe how generous all of my grandparents, friends, and family are!

Yesterday we received the last of what we ordered on gift cards and DH is putting them together today so Abigail's nursery will be completely ready and waiting for her. (Pics are in my journal)

Now it's going to be a LONG waiting game for the next 7 weeks for her to arrive! I'm almost finished knitting her blankie too. It's turned out a bit bigger than I had anticipated (4Wx5L instead of 3Wx4L) but it's my first time knitting so I'm just glad it's going to be finished before she arrives!

I'm currently reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth. It's been good so far, lots of natural birth stories which I've enjoyed since I'm hoping for a natural birth. Have any of you read it? It has AWESOME reviews on Amazon...

Who else is feeling ready?? We're in the homestretch now ladies!!


----------



## Candy Cane

ChimChims said:


> I get a little put out when the doctors bring up my age this time around, but uh... yah. It is a factor, clearly. I feel older and more weak and exhausted and I'm definitely more crabby. I'm not the type who likes to have attention - I'd rather be a home body and left to my own thing w/my family - but I told DH that I have dubbed July 'pamper mommy' month b/c I feel like crap and am going to really need all the loves/support/help I can get to make it through. lol

What's the problem with your age, how old are you? I'm assuming you are older, well me too - I am 37 - I'd be interested to know why they think your age is an issue? :flower:


----------



## katrinalorien

gardens - feeling a bit ready. Got our stroller, carseat and crib, and a bouncer chair. Still need a high chair, changing table and I would love a rocker for the baby's room. Oh and the breast pump (like anyone would buy that as a present hahaha) I think we are about halfway there on cloth diapers. Would love a swing but its not completely necessary... 

We have tons of giftcards though, so we will be able to use those... 

OH i just remember that we need a moniter.. wow its a good thing I did this post!! 

How many of you are doing those video monitors? Do you think its worth it?


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> gardens - feeling a bit ready. Got our stroller, carseat and crib, and a bouncer chair. Still need a high chair, changing table and I would love a rocker for the baby's room. Oh and the breast pump (like anyone would buy that as a present hahaha) I think we are about halfway there on cloth diapers. Would love a swing but its not completely necessary...
> 
> We have tons of giftcards though, so we will be able to use those...
> 
> OH i just remember that we need a moniter.. wow its a good thing I did this post!!
> 
> How many of you are doing those video monitors? Do you think its worth it?

Hey, you never know! My stepdad's parents got me the breast pump! :haha:

I'd still love a rocking chair but we'll see. It's not a necessity. We didn't get a video monitor since they're so much more expensive. We chose the AngelCare sound and movement one though. My dad and stepmom got it for us. :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow! I'm surprised that you got a breastpump from the shower :haha: that actually would be wonderful though...

My parents have offered us the use of their rocking chair while they are gone, so hopefully I can use that... and I don't need a high chair right away after all yes? 

My grandparents have offered us one "big item" no matter the cost, but after all the other showers so that it doesn't double up. So I'm waiting to see what to get. And DH said he might build a changing table... actually I have thought before that him building it carries some sort of wonderful charm to it. :D


----------



## katrinalorien

spiceeb said:


> katrinalorien said:
> 
> 
> Wow! That's exciting news!!!
> 
> I can't believe its already July... Soon we will all be rounding that full term mark.
> 
> oh check u out mrs lol only 6 weeks to go for u and only 3 weeks till ur full term :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It seems like it suddenly has gotten kinda fast.... you're right behind me!! just a couple weeks!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah my first baby shower is this weekend! I'm soo excited! My mom bought us our crib and changing table. His mom bought us our travel system. We got a bouncer in the mail from a friend who couldnt make the shower and our monitor from my aunt who will be out of town. (we got the angel care sound and movement one to). 

We moved into our new place last weekend and I spent the week unpacking and getting Stella's nursery painted. Almost done with painting but I have a few more spots before I can be satisfied. Haha. I'm so excited to have the room painted so the Dh can put the crib and changing table together! We have her bedding so I can't wait to put it all together! I also made her a bow holder, and hanging letters that spell her name. I will post pictures as soon as we are done. Hope you all have a great weekend! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> Wow! I'm surprised that you got a breastpump from the shower :haha: that actually would be wonderful though...
> 
> My parents have offered us the use of their rocking chair while they are gone, so hopefully I can use that... and I don't need a high chair right away after all yes?
> 
> My grandparents have offered us one "big item" no matter the cost, but after all the other showers so that it doesn't double up. So I'm waiting to see what to get. And DH said he might build a changing table... actually I have thought before that him building it carries some sort of wonderful charm to it. :D

Yea, it was kinda awkward opening a breast pump at the shower but we're all women so no biggie! I knew someone had bought it because it disappeared off the registry but had no idea who. And that's true you won't need a high chair right away. My DH's sister got us the high chair and I started to pull it out of the box to put together and then realized Abigail isn't going to use it for at least eight months from now anyway (when she's about 6 months) so I left it in the box for now.

A homebuilt changing table would definitely be sweet. :) Very generous of your grandparents! And good idea to wait. I got home from our shower and went shopping online with the gift cards we had received. One of the things I bought was a diaper genie. Last night we received two! The one I ordered with a gift card and one from someone who couldn't make it to the shower. OOPS! So now I have to return one and exchange it for something else. I'm thinking a Moby wrap/sling because I've heard they're great or possibly toward a rocking chair. Haven't decided yet though. I have to see if there's even room in Abigail's room for a rocking chair after we get the other things put together!


----------



## HenleysMummy

im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue: 
:D
xx


----------



## lyricsop03

Those of you who are already moms, would you recommend a moby wrap or sling? I really want one but not sure if it's necessary.

I also still have to purchase a travel system. Both my boyfriend and I really would like the Britax B-Agile system (my grandma is paying). Did anyone happen to purchase that one? I'm just curious. :D

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## katrinalorien

HenleysMummy said:


> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx

Welcome!!! :D :D Its awesome to get a new august firefly!!


----------



## HenleysMummy

katrinalorien said:


> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx
> 
> Welcome!!! :D :D Its awesome to get a new august firefly!!Click to expand...

thankyou! im so excited :happydance:
xx


----------



## Candy Cane

HenleysMummy said:


> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx

Updated for you! Welcome and congrats - where in Essex are you? :flower:


----------



## momofone08

I can't believe i'm 34 weeks today! :happydance: this pregnancy has flown by. 
We can't wait to meet our little girl. 

How are you all doing? 

Welcome Hensley's Mom and congrats on your little blue bundle.


----------



## Emma11511

I'm due 13th with a boy :)


----------



## spiceeb

heres my little chunky girl x x :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







553960_320789461349132_1502694048_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HenleysMummy

Candy Cane said:


> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx
> 
> Updated for you! Welcome and congrats - where in Essex are you? :flower:Click to expand...

thankyou! :)
and im in maldon! its near chelmsford :haha:
xx


----------



## HenleysMummy

just wanted to say hi! :wave:
and congrats to everybody on your bumps! :happydance:
and sorry to all those with angels :( :cry:
im happy to say im expecting an august firefly! :cloud9: :baby: 
hope all goes well with all you births! :hugs:
not long now! :haha:
xxx


----------



## Skelleron

HenleysMummy said:


> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx

Yeay! We're due the same day! &#128516;


----------



## HenleysMummy

Skelleron said:


> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx
> 
> Yeay! We're due the same day! &#128516;Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance: 
im so excited, and getting a little nervous now! i still havent packed my hospital bag! feel like im getting rushed a bit now, even though we still have six weeks to go! :haha:


----------



## katrinalorien

Emma I am so glad to see you here!! Welcome! I think your sprite is so adorable!


----------



## Candy Cane

Emma11511 said:


> I'm due 13th with a boy :)

Updated for you Emma, welcome! I think you and Henleysmommy live really close to each other?


----------



## Candy Cane

HenleysMummy said:


> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx
> 
> Updated for you! Welcome and congrats - where in Essex are you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou! :)
> and im in maldon! its near chelmsford :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

I know Maldon, I have a friend who lives there. I think Emma11511 lives near you? I vaguely remember Emma saying she lived near Chelmsford on a prev post on the forum.


----------



## HenleysMummy

Candy Cane said:


> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenleysMummy said:
> 
> 
> im due *august 17th* with a little boy :blue:
> :D
> xx
> 
> Updated for you! Welcome and congrats - where in Essex are you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou! :)
> and im in maldon! its near chelmsford :haha:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know Maldon, I have a friend who lives there. I think Emma11511 lives near you? I vaguely remember Emma saying she lived near Chelmsford on a prev post on the forum.Click to expand...

yeah we were talking last night and she said she is from chelmsford :happydance:
so no, not far at all! less than an hour away! :)
xx


----------



## Emma11511

Yeah, I think we live about 10 minutes from eachother! :)
Ah I'm so excited now! I have to see the midwife next week, my mum thinks they'll want to induce me early, I'm really not coping anymore :( I want to keep him in there as long as possible, but I don't want to miserable when he is here either :(


----------



## HenleysMummy

Emma11511 said:


> Yeah, I think we live about 10 minutes from eachother! :)
> Ah I'm so excited now! I have to see the midwife next week, my mum thinks they'll want to induce me early, I'm really not coping anymore :( I want to keep him in there as long as possible, but I don't want to miserable when he is here either :(

:happydance:
aww hun :( whats up?? why does your mum think they will want to induce you early? big hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## Emma11511

I was in hospital last weekend, having contractions every 3-5 minutes. Had to get steriods for J's lungs in case he came early. The contractions weren't making me dilate, and they couldn't stop them, so they've basically said I could contract until he's here, which is agony. I haven't even left my house since last Sunday. My back and my hips are starting to get even worse as well. Nearly ended up back in hospital last night, I managed to convince OH to let me stay at home


----------



## HenleysMummy

Emma11511 said:


> I was in hospital last weekend, having contractions every 3-5 minutes. Had to get steriods for J's lungs in case he came early. The contractions weren't making me dilate, and they couldn't stop them, so they've basically said I could contract until he's here, which is agony. I haven't even left my house since last Sunday. My back and my hips are starting to get even worse as well. Nearly ended up back in hospital last night, I managed to convince OH to let me stay at home

oh no! thats not too good! at least hes still in there cooking away! :)
i hope things get better for you! :flower:
i thought i had it bad with braxton hicks! but i cant imagine the amount of pain you must be in! :( i really hope things get better and your LO is healthy :) 
lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## spiceeb

started bag :haha: too excited now. defo no more than 6 weeks and 1 day left for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am 35 weeks today ... only 5 ish to go but am convinced I will go over again! Had a midwife appointment last week and my iron levels have dropped so I may have to go and see a consultant next week but will see midwife again on Tuesday to make a plan. I really need to get my levels up as i really want to give birth at my midwife led unit. 

hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## HenleysMummy

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I am 35 weeks today ... only 5 ish to go but am convinced I will go over again! Had a midwife appointment last week and my iron levels have dropped so I may have to go and see a consultant next week but will see midwife again on Tuesday to make a plan. I really need to get my levels up as i really want to give birth at my midwife led unit.
> 
> hope everyone is ok. x x x

my iron is low to :( they put me on tablets which i have to take twice a day! x


----------



## hope&faith09

Henleysmummy - I was on two tablets a day but she has now upped it to three as they don't seem to be having any affect. Fingers crossed the extra will bring it up in the next three weeks othewise I dont think I will get the birth I want and I will have to travel to the hospital again which would be a nightmare.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there,
My baby shower is today yay! I'm soo excited!

Quick question.. Is anyone going to start taking red raspberry leaf tablets or drinking the tea? If so when are you starting?


----------



## Emma11511

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there,
> My baby shower is today yay! I'm soo excited!
> 
> Quick question.. Is anyone going to start taking red raspberry leaf tablets or drinking the tea? If so when are you starting?

I started drinking the tea on Monday, but only on and off because my complications. I actually really like the taste of it, I have to stop myself from drinking it!


----------



## gardenofedens

What is the tea supposed to do?

I've always had low iron levels and I mentioned that to my dr to see if I should get my iron tested but dr wasn't concerned and hasn't tested at all throughout the pregnancy. I thought that was strange but oh well. She said if I'm concerned, to take a supplement. But I don't want to take one if it isn't necessary!


----------



## Emma11511

It's supposed to help soften the cervix and help make some stages of labour easier or something I think. I don't know how much proof there actually is, but for the sake of drinking something that's actually quite nice, I don't see the harm!


----------



## HenleysMummy

hope&faith09 said:


> Henleysmummy - I was on two tablets a day but she has now upped it to three as they don't seem to be having any affect. Fingers crossed the extra will bring it up in the next three weeks othewise I dont think I will get the birth I want and I will have to travel to the hospital again which would be a nightmare.

i havent been re-tested yet. ive only just been put on the tablets as the blood testing people at my hospital didnt test me when they were suppost too :growlmad:
and oh dear :( i hope that doesnt happen for you! i hope you levels go up :) :hugs:


----------



## mummylanning

spiceeb said:


> started bag :haha: too excited now.

Yup me too. I have about 1/2 the stuff that I need!


----------



## katrinalorien

Goodness... now I want to start my bag! But I think I will wait a few more days...


----------



## hope&faith09

I think my baby bag is packed ... I just need to pack up the bits and pieces for me! I wanted to get bags done around 36 weeks just incase things happen early!


----------



## UkCath

I was going to have to buy a new bag for this anyway, so I thought I may as well try one of those pre-packed ones on ebay, the bag looks nice on line (have to see what it's really like when it arrives though I suppose) and there is loads of stuff in it from baby clothes to travel toiletries so I though it would be a good starting point.


----------



## struth

Afternoon ladies :wave:

I've been taking the RLT tablets for the last few days. Two a day - one in the morning and one at night. I'm going to slowly up the dose as the weeks go by.

Is anyone going to try evening primrose oil?


----------



## momofone08

struth said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been taking the RLT tablets for the last few days. Two a day - one in the morning and one at night. I'm going to slowly up the dose as the weeks go by.
> 
> Is anyone going to try evening primrose oil?

Hi! I'm taking EPO. :flower:


----------



## struth

momofone08 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been taking the RLT tablets for the last few days. Two a day - one in the morning and one at night. I'm going to slowly up the dose as the weeks go by.
> 
> Is anyone going to try evening primrose oil?
> 
> Hi! I'm taking EPO. :flower:Click to expand...

Are you taking it orally or are you placing it in your hoo-haa (!!)... I've heard that you can do both? I've bought some but haven't taken any yet...when did you start and how much are taking?


----------



## momofone08

struth said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been taking the RLT tablets for the last few days. Two a day - one in the morning and one at night. I'm going to slowly up the dose as the weeks go by.
> 
> Is anyone going to try evening primrose oil?
> 
> Hi! I'm taking EPO. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you taking it orally or are you placing it in your hoo-haa (!!)... I've heard that you can do both? I've bought some but haven't taken any yet...when did you start and how much are taking?Click to expand...

Right now I am just orally taking it. I will start hoo-haa insertion (LOL) at 37 weeks. I just don't want to risk it by starting internally to early. I started 2 days ago so at 34 weeks. I am taking it twice a day and will up to 3 at 36 then add vaginal at 37. I'm hoping it works.


----------



## struth

momofone08 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :wave:
> 
> I've been taking the RLT tablets for the last few days. Two a day - one in the morning and one at night. I'm going to slowly up the dose as the weeks go by.
> 
> Is anyone going to try evening primrose oil?
> 
> Hi! I'm taking EPO. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you taking it orally or are you placing it in your hoo-haa (!!)... I've heard that you can do both? I've bought some but haven't taken any yet...when did you start and how much are taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I am just orally taking it. I will start hoo-haa insertion (LOL) at 37 weeks. I just don't want to risk it by starting internally to early. I started 2 days ago so at 34 weeks. I am taking it twice a day and will up to 3 at 36 then add vaginal at 37. I'm hoping it works.Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan - I might join you in that. Mine are 1000mg - are yours the same?


----------



## kcoennen

What are these tablets you ladies are taking??


----------



## struth

kcoennen said:


> What are these tablets you ladies are taking??

Raspberry leaf tea - which can be taken as a tea or in a capsule and Evening Primrose Oil. 

The RLT is supposed to do something to the cervix to make the second stage of labour i.e the pushing (!) easier. Whether it does or not, I'm not sure but I figure that there is no harm in trying. 

The Evening Primrose Oil is also supposed to prepare the cervix - you can take the capsules orally or vaginally. 

I've been taking the RLT for a few days but haven't started on the EPO yet. I was going to wait until 36 weeks but might start them in the next day or two. 

Hope this helps....?!


----------



## lyricsop03

Do you think it'd be ok at 35+3 weeks to go on a mini weekend vacation? My boyfriend and I wanted a mini "babymoon" but it works out that the only weekend that works is the last one this month. We would leave Saturday morning, spend the night and come back Sunday evening. The place in question is about 2 hours away from home and the hospital. I really would like to go but worried it's too far. Do you ladies think that's ok?

I think my boyfriend and I finally picked out a name we really like. :) I'm really happy about that.

Oh, and the mice problem is being taken care of. :) I'm so relieved they're doing something about it!


----------



## momofone08

lyricsop03 said:


> Do you think it'd be ok at 35+3 weeks to go on a mini weekend vacation? My boyfriend and I wanted a mini "babymoon" but it works out that the only weekend that works is the last one this month. We would leave Saturday morning, spend the night and come back Sunday evening. The place in question is about 2 hours away from home and the hospital. I really would like to go but worried it's too far. Do you ladies think that's ok?
> 
> I think my boyfriend and I finally picked out a name we really like. :) I'm really happy about that.
> 
> Oh, and the mice problem is being taken care of. :) I'm so relieved they're doing something about it!

Have you had a pretty uncomplicated pregnancy so far? I don't see why not since it's just one weekend. My Dr. won't let me go more than 30 minutes away, but I have had several complications. Hoping your Dr/midwife let's you go!


----------



## mummylanning

lyricsop03 said:


> Do you think it'd be ok at 35+3 weeks to go on a mini weekend vacation? My boyfriend and I wanted a mini "babymoon" but it works out that the only weekend that works is the last one this month. We would leave Saturday morning, spend the night and come back Sunday evening. The place in question is about 2 hours away from home and the hospital. I really would like to go but worried it's too far. Do you ladies think that's ok?!

I am 33 weeks pregnant and planning to head away (3hrs drive from home) next week with hubby. I will just make sure I have hospital bag in the car and notes with me. If i was to go into early labour there are plenty of docs and hospitals near were I am going. 

I think, if you are having a low risk-pregnancy, you should be fine.


----------



## gardenofedens

I agree - you'll be fine if your pregnancy is low risk. DH and I are hosting a 5 day/4 night camping trip with 120 people in a couple weeks - I'll be 35/36 weeks along. It was planned before we conceived and everyone has already paid for it so we're definitely going. It's 3 hours to the closest Kaiser from the campground but after the first trimester, we've had an extremely uncomplicated by-the-book pregnancy. (First tri I had low progesterone and high blood pressure) I already have my hospital bag all packed and ready to go with everything I'll need as well as essentials for Abigail and snacks for DH. I always have it in the car with me. Abigail's carseat is already in the car and ready for her. I have two sets of hospital admitance paperwork and birth plan - one on file with the hospital we'll deliver at if we're home and a set in my hospital bag in case we're out of the area. We're definitely prepared but I'm assuming it will be an uneventful trip pregnancy wise. :)


----------



## lyricsop03

Okay. Thanks everyone! I will ask my doctor then. I'm pretty sure it'll be ok because I've had no issues. I'll just make sure to pack a bag in case of an emergency and have the car seat ready. :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Enjoy your vacation! I might look up hospitals that are on your insurance before hand. Glad the mice are being taken care of!


----------



## Cin

Anyone elses morning sickness suddenly returned? :sick:


----------



## HenleysMummy

Cin said:


> Anyone elses morning sickness suddenly returned? :sick:

yes this morning i nearly threw up :( i am feeling soo nauseous :sick: i had it really bad all the way through my first tri, and half way through my second. :( x


----------



## Emma11511

yep. yesterday it started again! :(
lyd, sorry i didn't text back last night! i'll text you in a bit x


----------



## mummylanning

Cin said:


> Anyone elses morning sickness suddenly returned? :sick:

about 5/6 weeks ago, but then it only went away for a few weeks as I was still suffering up to about 20 weeks


----------



## katrinalorien

Ugh morning sickness... but at least for now its just in the morning!! In first/second tri it seemed to be all day long.


----------



## lyricsop03

The morning sickness hasn't bothered me, but the sciatica sure does. I can barely walk and I hate it! I don't know what to take to make it feel better as I don't want to take meds. Sorry for those with morning sickness. It sucks. :(


----------



## katrinalorien

Ah man you have sciatica... I am so sorry hun!! :( That has got to be the worst pregnancy symptom ever. I really feel for you.


----------



## lyricsop03

Katrinalorien: Yeah, it really hurts. I'll be glad when my baby is born. I've been swimming and it's a lifesaver!


----------



## kcoennen

Has anyone had a growth scan lately? I'm just wondering how one baby compares to the weights of my twins.


----------



## momofone08

kcoennen said:


> Has anyone had a growth scan lately? I'm just wondering how one baby compares to the weights of my twins.

At 32 weeks my little girl was 4lbs 11 oz.


----------



## kcoennen

momofone08 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a growth scan lately? I'm just wondering how one baby compares to the weights of my twins.
> 
> At 32 weeks my little girl was 4lbs 11 oz.Click to expand...

Thank you! I"m just curious if they're growing the same as a single baby or not. At 31 weeks, Baby A was 3lb 15oz, and Baby B was 4lb 6oz.


----------



## momofone08

35 week Dr. Appointment tomorrow. He is doing another growth u/s. It has been 5 weeks since I have seen my Dr. I did have an u/s at 32 weeks but that was not with my dr ( I was bleeding). I have been really swollen and crampy. I also have had a harder time breathing. Glad that they will check my bp tomorrow.


----------



## gardenofedens

I don't know if my dr will do another scan. I asked for one at 32 weeks to double check gender just to be sure but she wouldn't do it until 37 weeks. And at that point, I'm wondering why bother exposing her to more ultrasounds right? I don't know. I'd love another one but not sure it's reasonable still. I'd also love to get an estimate of size but is that really accurate? And if she's big, do I really want to know? lol.

I think she's beginning to drop too. My belly isn't plastered to my boobs anymore and is starting to slope downward more. It's still really high but not quite as high as it was. And I'm noticing I have to use the restroom way more often too. (ugh) Every night this week I've woken up every two hours with terrible cramps and my bladder is ready to explode. :(

I'm so ready for her to be here! She just has to wait until after our camping trip in two weeks, preferably until after August 2nd when I'll be 37 weeks and she'll be "full term".


----------



## katrinalorien

I know I will not be getting another scan! I have gotten over it though! :D :D I just selfishly want to see her and know everythings totally fine!!!


Oh can you believe we are turning full term here soon? August is truly upon us....

Last night DH goes "you know, you should really pack your hospital bag"


HAHAH He's usually not the "prepared one"

Guess that means I really should pack my hospital bag!


----------



## gardenofedens

lol, Mine has been packed since 33 weeks! :) It's not completely done but done enough if she came now. And I keep it in my car with me so it's always available. I plan to work until I deliver so if I for some reason go into labor at work, I'll be prepared!


----------



## Cin

.. And just like that the morning sickness has disappeared again (not that I'm complaining!) Sorry to hear about your sciatica Lyrics, my OH had it for a while last year and I know he was in a lot of pain - definitely not what you need during pregnancy :hugs: 

I've just blown my gym ball up and have been rocking on it from side to side while watching TV, it's *so* much comfier than the sofa. Can really feel it working on my lower back. Definitely my new favourite place to sit!


----------



## gardenofedens

ooh, I'll have to remind dh to get mine out of our shed... :)


----------



## Cin

Definitely! I've just been browsing the Third Tri forum and found that another lady who was due to give birth in August has just had her little baby girl - click here to view the thread. Our time is truly dawning on us!


----------



## katrinalorien

omg! Its nuts isn't it? I had another prenatal appointment today! My baby is head down but not descended into the pelvis! (I could SWEAR my bump has dropped but nope!)

I can't believe it! :D We are getting so close! Soon we will be finding out exactly when our baby's birthdays are!


----------



## Cin

:wohoo: 
Ah I've just had one of those moments where it hits me that in a few weeks I'll be holding my little boy in my arms and staring into his beautiful eyes :cloud9: I can't wait!! 5 weeks seems so near yet so far, we still have so much to do (havn't even started decorating the nursery yet as we've just had the walls re-plastered so we're waiting for it to dry!)


----------



## katrinalorien

Cin I think you are going to inspire me to do some laundry or something!!!


----------



## Cin

Haha go on girl hop to!


----------



## lyricsop03

Does anyone's babies like to move around to music? I guess because I sing (theater major) my baby is more exposed to it, but he always goes crazy when I start playing music or sing. I hope he likes it. I told my boyfriend I'm going to try to teach him tap dancing as soon as I can. Hope I'm not warping baby too early on, lol.

I am still in limbo in terms of setting baby stuff up. The people who have I'm curous: what did you use to store baby items and how? Did you hang baby clothes up or not? Thank you! :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Ladies,
I just wanted to stop by and quickly fill you in. I won't go into detail, as I don't want to bring down the mood of the thread. 

My husband and I were in a tragic car accident May 19th. We were not at fault. The trama from the accident caused Grayson Anthony to be born at 25w3d. He lived for 12 mins, all of which I was unconscious for. I spent 29 days in the hospital and have just started to grieve at home. I know time will heal, and we hope to continue our family next year, when it is medically safe for me again.

Everyone on this board has been great, from TTC to BFP's, from morning sickness to U/S photos... I'm going over to the 2nd tri loss boards now, looking for that same support system. 

Good luck for all you ladies that will hold your babies come August, hold them tight... life can change in an instant...


----------



## katrinalorien

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Skelleron

So sorry for ur loss EAandBA Xx


----------



## Candy Cane

Thats really heartbreaking, especially as you never got to enjoy those 12 minutes with him - we all assume losses happen in the first tri but this thread has proved it happens all the way through for one reason or another. I hope you are able to find inner peace and are able to have your family when the time is right for you again - so sorry.


----------



## Candy Cane

Just a thought on the weight indication given at scans (a couple of pages back) - this is only an indication based on the measurements they see, they cannot weigh the baby in utero so its really a wild guess and is often not at all accurate. I've had many scans throughout this pregnancy due to being high risk and each sonographer has said you can't tell the weight from the scan, you can only guess. So please don't worry about whether you think your baby is too light or too heavy, or compare to others because you might be beating yourself up over nothing if its not what you want to hear :flower:

They will know from the measurements of limbs and head circumference etc whether there is cause for concern.

I'm very curious to know what weight mine will be as both my husband and I were close to 9lb when born ourselves :blush:......hoping I don't end up giving birth to a turkey! :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Ladies,
> I just wanted to stop by and quickly fill you in. I won't go into detail, as I don't want to bring down the mood of the thread.
> 
> My husband and I were in a tragic car accident May 19th. We were not at fault. The trama from the accident caused Grayson Anthony to be born at 25w3d. He lived for 12 mins, all of which I was unconscious for. I spent 29 days in the hospital and have just started to grieve at home. I know time will heal, and we hope to continue our family next year, when it is medically safe for me again.
> 
> Everyone on this board has been great, from TTC to BFP's, from morning sickness to U/S photos... I'm going over to the 2nd tri loss boards now, looking for that same support system.
> 
> Good luck for all you ladies that will hold your babies come August, hold them tight... life can change in an instant...


:cry: I am so sorry...no words. Just :hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

Just a quick update for everyone.


My husband left me a few weeks ago, "not in love with me anymore" and wants a divorce. I am grieving, but it is slowly getting better(maybe because I have my daughter to focus on?).

I can't believe it is almost our time.


----------



## Candy Cane

twickywabbit said:


> Just a quick update for everyone.
> 
> 
> My husband left me a few weeks ago, "not in love with me anymore" and wants a divorce. I am grieving, but it is slowly getting better(maybe because I have my daughter to focus on?).
> 
> I can't believe it is almost our time.

These men are bloomin' charming aren't they, fancy doing that when you are about to have the best gift a couple can have.....his loss I guess. 

I hope you have lots of friends around you to keep you going. Have you got a birthing partner sorted so you don't have to go it alone? :hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

Candy Cane said:


> twickywabbit said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update for everyone.
> 
> 
> My husband left me a few weeks ago, "not in love with me anymore" and wants a divorce. I am grieving, but it is slowly getting better(maybe because I have my daughter to focus on?).
> 
> I can't believe it is almost our time.
> 
> These men are bloomin' charming aren't they, fancy doing that when you are about to have the best gift a couple can have.....his loss I guess.
> 
> I hope you have lots of friends around you to keep you going. Have you got a birthing partner sorted so you don't have to go it alone? :hugs:Click to expand...

My mother and his mother will be in the room as of right now. I dont think I could handle him being in there while giving birth. He literally hasn't initiated contact with me(maybe once over getting my stuff...yes I had to be the one to leave...he didnt give me the option of staying) and has been basically MIA.

The in laws still treat me good as gold. They don't understand their son's choice...but I guess they just accept it as what it is.

It rips my heart to pieces, but I love the stupid git enought to give him what he wants(a divorce).


----------



## katrinalorien

twicky I saw your other posts about it, I think in the third tri forums... you've been on my mind a lot and I hope you are doing better. My DH was appalled and what your FOB said and did. Some men are such cows. :hugs: You seem so sweet!!! You'll find someone so awesome and worth your time.


----------



## twickywabbit

Thanks <3


I am doing a tiny bit better. I still have a lot to endure before it is really all over.
I think the only reason I am doing better(even a tiny bit) is due to focusing on my daughter.


----------



## hope&faith09

twicky - you are in my thoughts. 

I am hsving my own problems with my other half at the moment. He is generally a very caring, loving person but the last couple of months have been tough and I know ots because I am tired and struggling but all I am asking for is a little help with uour daughter when I am literally falling asleep in the afternoons due to really low iron (he also thinks the low iron is pathetic and I should just get on with it) But today we had a huge argument and I left to take my daugther out when I returned he had punched a hole in the kitchen door. He has done it before and I said if he ever did it again I would leave so now I dont know what to do. 

Sorry for the rant ladies just needed to let it out.


----------



## Candy Cane

Imagine how these men would react if they had hormones racing through their body like we do! Doesn't bear thinking about does it!

They're probably nervous and anxious as well but there are ways of handling it.


----------



## momofone08

twicky- I am so sorry he did this too you. It's pretty sad that these type of men feel that marriage or a relationship means nothing. You guys took vows: for better or for worse: and I can't believe he just kicks you and his unborn child out like that. I am thinking of you and your little princess and am glad you have support from your family and friends. Big :hugs: coming your way!!


----------



## lyricsop03

EAandBA_TTC: I am so sorry. :( I am really thinking of you!

And twicky: My heart goes out to you! I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm glad you can focus on your daughter, though.


----------



## katrinalorien

hope - I would have told him he looked like he was 3, which wouldn't have helped.... lol!


----------



## spiceeb

baby not moving :( trip to the hospital x x


----------



## struth

EAandBA - I'm so sorry honey. Words fail me. Thinking of you x

Twicky - thinking of you too. You are right to concentrate on the positives - your little girl will be here soon and she will be your world :hugs:

Spiceeb - I hope all is okay. Hopefully it is just getting a bit cramped in there and baby is having a rest :hugs:


----------



## HenleysMummy

EAandBA_TTC
i am soo sorry, your story brought tears to my eyes :cry: my thought are with you and your angel :hugs: lots of love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

spiceeb said:


> baby not moving :( trip to the hospital x x

Thinking of you and LO. I bet everything is just fine :flower: 
Keep us updated


----------



## lyricsop03

spiceeb: Hope baby is ok!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Woah, I've missed alot

Ea- I am so so sorry, I wish only the best for you and hope for healing for you and your husband. I will be saying prayers for you. 

Twicky- I saw your posts on third tri, what a jerk. You will find someone who treats you way better than that! still praying for you!

Spice- hoping bubba is just taking a little nap. Please keep us updated, I will be checking back here often. And you and ur little one will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spiceeb

HappilyaMrs said:


> Woah, I've missed alot
> 
> Ea- I am so so sorry, I wish only the best for you and hope for healing for you and your husband. I will be saying prayers for you.
> 
> Twicky- I saw your posts on third tri, what a jerk. You will find someone who treats you way better than that! still praying for you!
> 
> Spice- hoping bubba is just taking a little nap. Please keep us updated, I will be checking back here often. And you and ur little one will be in my thoughts and prayers.

hi ladies well there was good and bad news yesterday. babe started moving to a good standard BUT her heartbeat has been dipping from 160 down to 80 bpm every few minutes. i am now home on strict bed rest and i have to feel her every hour or i will be in for section. :cry:

hoping we can cook her a while longer, would just hate to have her in nicu x x


----------



## katrinalorien

Sorry spice... Thats got to be hard to relax through. Thanks for the update and rest up!!


----------



## Emma11511

Baby's on his way, I'm in early, but slow, labour.
Thread's here if anyone wants to keep updated...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1094845-im-early-labour.html


----------



## momofone08

Emma11511 said:


> Baby's on his way, I'm in early, but slow, labour.
> Thread's here if anyone wants to keep updated...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1094845-im-early-labour.html

Best of luck hunny.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Spice- rest rest rest. So glad bubba is okay though! 

Emma- woah! Good luck and Prayers cOming your way for a safe delivery! Will be stalking your thread!


----------



## kcoennen

spiceeb - did they give you a steroid shot? FX she stays in a little longer. You're almost past the nicu stage!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Definitely checking up on you Emma from time to time! Hope your are doing well


----------



## lyricsop03

Emma - hope all is well!

Spice: Hope baby stays put for now!


----------



## babyquiros812

Not that anyone asked but I am giving an update because I want to feel like someone cares. This has been the lonliest pregnancy EVER for me.
I am 36 weeks and 1 day. SPD is not any better at all. Started weekly NSTs 2 weeks ago. No sign of baby wanting to come out any time soon. Hungry as hell but get so full so fast that I cant even finish a meal. Suffered 2 anxiety attacks in the past week. Desperately need a trigger point injection in my shoulder but no insurance. Florida medicaid sucks! I need a massage and a good soak in a warm bath. (No bathtub at home :nope: )


----------



## katrinalorien

SPD sounds like just about the worst thing in pregnancy :hugs: I hope you can get some relief! 

Sorry about not asking for an update, usually I just wait till people feel like updating themselves, its nothing personal I promise!! Its too bad you don't live in OK, all that stuff is paid for on soonercare (our version of medicaid) I'm not on it but I know someone who is, and everything is covered... literally! Woot for almost being full term though! Hopefully Baby is an early arrival!


----------



## lyricsop03

Babyquiro: Don't worry, I think we all volunteer info. And hugs to you. I understand about feeling lonely in pregnancy; I am, too. I don't really have advice, but I'm thinking of you.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Babyquiro- hugs! So sorry about your spd, I pray you get some relief. 

Had my second baby shower yesterday which was lovely. Got our stroller/car seat combo from my dh's mom and lots or clothes and things from everyone else. Feel like we have pretty much everything now. 

The one thing that sucks is that we changed insurance because my dh got a new job and now we have this crazy high deductible and are having a hard time affording these bills. We have been trying to be so responsible with these bills and now 6 weeks before we are due it's like we are starting all over again. It's pretty upseting. 

Sorry, I will stop being a downer now. Ugh.


----------



## katrinalorien

that's got to be awful! Is there anyway that you can buy your old insurance? It might be more affordable. Here in OK we have COBRA which means we can purchase into our employer's plan for a year, I have to do it for August, or I would be in the same boat! I know that Kansas has a COBRA thing as well, is there anything like that in washington?


----------



## Candy Cane

babyquiros812 said:


> Not that anyone asked but I am giving an update because I want to feel like someone cares. This has been the lonliest pregnancy EVER for me.
> I am 36 weeks and 1 day. SPD is not any better at all. Started weekly NSTs 2 weeks ago. No sign of baby wanting to come out any time soon. Hungry as hell but get so full so fast that I cant even finish a meal. Suffered 2 anxiety attacks in the past week. Desperately need a trigger point injection in my shoulder but no insurance. Florida medicaid sucks! I need a massage and a good soak in a warm bath. (No bathtub at home :nope: )

Hello and welcome :flower:, we don't seem to have you on the front page (which might be why no one asked for an update) so I have added you today - I have worked out your due date to be 11th August, is that right? I've put it as that for now and you can always let me know to change it if wrong. 

Sorry to hear you haven't enjoyed your pregnancy so far. The good thing is that you don't have too long to go now so hopefully your mood will be lifted when you get to hold your bundle of joy and the world will seem a better place. 

Do you not have anyone nearby whose bath tub you could use? Maybe a good friend or a family member who has one and would understand? You could go swimming in the local swimming baths, its very relaxing for those with hip and pelvic pains as the weight is completely lifted?

Do keep us updated - as a couple of others have said, just volunteer your update because there are so many people on the thread we would no doubt forget someone if we asked for updates so feel free to let us know how you're doing and we look forward to hearing news of your arrival! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

babyquiros - hope your ok ... I generally just update everyone on how I am anyway and just hope for some support from the ladies! 


Well I am going to have a little rant!!! My iron levels have been low since 24 weeks so have been taking iron tablets since then. My midwife said it had been steadily decreasing for the last couple of months so I needed to see a consultant. Well I finally saw a consultant yesterday who had no notes on me, no idea why I had been sent to see him and was very rude. He told me to take three of these iron tablets a day for another 2 weeks and then he would see what my iron leves were like ........ I have been taking 3 tablets a day (the tablets make me feel really ill) for the last 3 weeks what difference is he expecting in another 2 weeks. Anyway so I have made a midwife appointment for 11.30 today to try and sort this out because I cant physically do another 2 weeks feeling this run down and trying to look after my daughter. 

Sorry for the rant just needed to get it off my chest! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Cin

Babyquiros - Sorry you're having such a rough time of it :hugs: Any time you feel like you need to vent, the ladies in this thread are more than willing to listen and offer advice (as I've found out many times :blush:). It's so much better to post any worries you have in here rather than bottling them up inside and letting them fester. I have to admit I feel far more comfortable posting in this thread than I do posting in any of the main forums!

Hope&faith - Eurgh I can imagine how irritated you are! What crappy care you recieved from the consultant. Surely he realised you'd already been taking the tablets and they'd not really helped? Unless they actually need to be in your system for atleast 5 weeks before you notice any effects? :wacko: Hope your midwife manages to sort something out for you. 

I'm a bit rundown today, well actually that's a lie - I physically feel fine but can't keep any food in, though at the same time I'm constantly hungry! TMI now but I spent half hour on the loo this morning before I'd eaten anything and although it wasn't diarrhoea, I was *constantly* pooing for the whole half hour. Didn't realise it was possible for my body to hold that much waste! When I'd finally finished I felt a bit sick but was starving at the same time, so I had a bowl of cereal and a banana and within half hour I was back on the toilet again :dohh: I'm really hungry again now but I can't decide what I want to eat - normally when I feel like I need food it's for something specific that I'm able to pinpoint. Think I'll have some grapes and see how I go from there. I'm not sure what's brought this on, we had homemade beefburgers for tea last night but I made sure they were cooked through and my OH is fine today. I have to stop writing this now, I need the loo again. Arrrgh!


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - its funny you say that ...I spent half the day yesterday on and off the loo and considering I have been really constipated with the iron tablets it was a bit of a relief but when I felt like that in my last pregnancy I went into labour the next day so it was obvoiusly my 'clear out' - So i got excited yesterday that it might all kick off today but no such luck.


----------



## Cin

The day is still young, you still have time yet :) Personally I really hope this isnt my clearout! I want my baby to stay put til atleast 38 weeks, just so I can be sure he's fully cooked. How far along were you when you had the clearout in your last pregnancy?

I feel so greedy now, munched my way through a whole 500g bunch of grapes but I've managed to keep them in! Feeling very proud of myself :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

I went a week overdue with my first pregnancy and had a clear out at 40+5 I think and I just wanted to make it past 36 weeks with this one - I am so tired and irritable and feel so ill with low iron I either need my iron levels to go up or baby to come out! I am guessing she wont make an apperance for another few weeks but her head is engaged so at least everything is going in the right direction!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'd really like for my Abigail to come at 37-38 weeks but have a feeling I'll be late. She isn't even head down yet - she's very transverse with her should against my belly button and her bottom under my right ribs. :(

Will any of you be doing anything to increase the likelihood of delivering? If so, what?


----------



## katrinalorien

Hahah Cin I love that shirt!! 

Hope - Goodness, sometimes doctors... I mean without notes? Seriously? Hopefully your midwife sees how much nonsense that is. 

Cin - Wow a clearout eh? I've heard of that on the main forums, but I haven't had one yet. You're getting close to 36 weeks yes? Hopefully LO stays in for just maybe a week or so more... 

Gardens - I think I will at least try sex, and I absolutely love fresh pineapple, so that's in too. Nipple stimulation will be something I have to work up to, but the nurses at the hospital actually told us that this one works. I'm definitely going to use sex though, as there are other benefits even if it doesn't start everything off, it will at least help to soften everything. 

My feet have suddenly swollen! I haven't had swollen feet or hands or anything all summer long and then BAM suddenly I wake up this morning and my ankles are gone! I feel kinda funny too, I'm really glad I have a prenatal on Thursday. I to can't keep anything down... I keep throwing up! The grapes in the fridge look fairly delicious though so I will try that. 

Last time at my doc's appointment I had a little bit of high bp, but the doctor wasn't too worried because it was the only time. I still don't think I have Pre-E, I wasn't leaking proteins in my urine or anything, but I have definitely started to take it a lot easier at home! ( I was nesting pretty hardcore, trying to set everything up in the nursery.) I do still need to complete the hospital bag. 

I think my DH told me not to eat anything salty, but I can't figure out why, does it make things worse? I really would love to eat the peanuts that we have. I would ask him why (he told me this morning while I was really groggy) but he's at work!


----------



## babyquiros812

Wow! I am shocked by the amount of support in this thread. It is greatly appreciated!!! I had a long conversation with my husband last night and I think its going to bring us a little closer which is all Ive wanted from the day we found out we are expecting. I think the one thing he didnt understand is that he is all I have out here in florida. I have no family and no friends here. Everyone I know is in Texas so naturally Im gonna cling to him like nobodies business. I admit I have been maybe somewhat unbearable but understandably my emotions are through the roof which completely over exaggerate any desperations I may have. Im working on it though cause I truly do love my husband. 
I have noticed that everyone does kind of just offer their updates which I will continue to do cause it makes me feel better. :happydance:
God Bless everyone and good luck with your pregnancies. I look forward to hearing your updates as well! It almost time we get some babies around here! :winkwink:

Cin-cute shirt!


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> Hahah Cin I love that shirt!!
> 
> Hope - Goodness, sometimes doctors... I mean without notes? Seriously? Hopefully your midwife sees how much nonsense that is.
> 
> Cin - Wow a clearout eh? I've heard of that on the main forums, but I haven't had one yet. You're getting close to 36 weeks yes? Hopefully LO stays in for just maybe a week or so more...
> 
> Gardens - I think I will at least try sex, and I absolutely love fresh pineapple, so that's in too. Nipple stimulation will be something I have to work up to, but the nurses at the hospital actually told us that this one works. I'm definitely going to use sex though, as there are other benefits even if it doesn't start everything off, it will at least help to soften everything.
> 
> My feet have suddenly swollen! I haven't had swollen feet or hands or anything all summer long and then BAM suddenly I wake up this morning and my ankles are gone! I feel kinda funny too, I'm really glad I have a prenatal on Thursday. I to can't keep anything down... I keep throwing up! The grapes in the fridge look fairly delicious though so I will try that.
> 
> Last time at my doc's appointment I had a little bit of high bp, but the doctor wasn't too worried because it was the only time. I still don't think I have Pre-E, I wasn't leaking proteins in my urine or anything, but I have definitely started to take it a lot easier at home! ( I was nesting pretty hardcore, trying to set everything up in the nursery.) I do still need to complete the hospital bag.
> 
> I think my DH told me not to eat anything salty, but I can't figure out why, does it make things worse? I really would love to eat the peanuts that we have. I would ask him why (he told me this morning while I was really groggy) but he's at work!

Sex has been really painful ever since I got pregnant so we've had a long dry spell but I definitely plan to change that as soon as we get back from our camping trip next week. :haha: I'm sure DH will be pleased!

As for your swelling, are you keeping your feet elevated? I've had a few really bad afternoons but the dr wasn't concerned because it's always dissipated by morning. From what I've read online, avoiding salt doesn't really matter unless it's obscene amounts of it of course but increased water intake will certainly help. Maybe you're dehydrated? Feel better!


----------



## babyquiros812

Candy Cane said:


> Hello and welcome :flower:, we don't seem to have you on the front page (which might be why no one asked for an update) so I have added you today - I have worked out your due date to be 11th August, is that right? I've put it as that for now and you can always let me know to change it if wrong.
> 
> Sorry to hear you haven't enjoyed your pregnancy so far. The good thing is that you don't have too long to go now so hopefully your mood will be lifted when you get to hold your bundle of joy and the world will seem a better place.
> 
> Do you not have anyone nearby whose bath tub you could use? Maybe a good friend or a family member who has one and would understand? You could go swimming in the local swimming baths, its very relaxing for those with hip and pelvic pains as the weight is completely lifted?
> 
> Do keep us updated - as a couple of others have said, just volunteer your update because there are so many people on the thread we would no doubt forget someone if we asked for updates so feel free to let us know how you're doing and we look forward to hearing news of your arrival! :hugs:

Thank you for the warm welcome! I will continue to update and hope to read everyones updates as well! I am due August 12 so your calculation was very close. 
The only people I know here in Florida are my inlaws but they travel during the week so no one is home. Ive put a plastic chair in my shower so at least I dont have to bear the weight and the water can hit my back or belly. Although its kind of funny trying to suck in my belly so the chair and I can switch positions! Lol


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Good morning ladies. 

So this morning I noticed some (sorry tmi) yellowish discharge, kind of gooey and sticky. Do you think this may bey mucous plug starting to come out a bit? I have a doc appointment today at 1:30 so I will ask her about it. Other than that I just feel very uncomfortable. Seattle has been in the high 70's low 80's the past week or two and I sweat all the time now. Not to mention I have been taking lukewarm to cold showers just to lower my body temp. It's unbearable in my house. Ugh. Anyways I hope you all are doing well. Hope to start seeing more this is it threads in the next couple weeks.


----------



## katrinalorien

babyquiros812 said:


> Wow! I am shocked by the amount of support in this thread. It is greatly appreciated!!!

I love this thread! :D :D

Gardens-

Yeah I even slept last night with my feet elevated!! But I got a call from my doctor's office today and apparently I have vaginitis? I don't know whether to be embarrassed or not, so oh well. Apparently its fairly common in pregnant women, and I just take antibiotics for it. Maybe that's why I had a couple contractions and whatnot. Seems fairly simple... I use the cheapy-cheapy soap from walmart on my whole body, so I'm wondering if that's the culprit. Its got a fragrance, and I'm sure its got all those chemicals and whatnot. I think I will try switching soaps to see if it comes back. I haven't had any symptoms though!

Apparently it is possible that it possibly can cause preterm labor, but its been debated? That's what I have been reading online. Anyway best just to take the antibiotics, its fairly simple anyway. 

Sorry for the extra long posts! DH made me promise to take it easy today when he saw my ankles and knew about my bp from the last checkup, so I have been so bored...


----------



## Cin

Haha thanks for the tshirt love girls! Unfortunately I've only had it for two weeks but I've already managed to stain it with lovely orange lasagna sauce splodges, so it's strictly a tshirt for wearing around the house now :dohh: 

Hope&faith - What did the midwife say? Any improvements in the situation? Glad to hear her heads engaged!

Gardenofedens - I won't be doing anything to try to bring out baby, just gonna let him come on whichever day he decides he'd like to have as his birthday :)

Katrina - I don't know if it was a clearout but I seem to be over it now which I'm grateful for! I've been on my knees painting the lower half of the nursery wall today and have noticed an increase in BH, but I'm hoping that's just due to the position I was in. I feel really tired tonight too so hopefully it was just a stomach bug and I can sleep it off :D Sorry to hear you're rundown and swelled up! I don't have any decent advice to offer but hope you feel better soon :flower:

Quiros - It's good to hear you and your husband have talked things through. And you're pregnant, you're allowed to get a little crazy sometimes :p


----------



## Cin

Happily - That definitely does sound like your plug! You have my sympathy for the heat over there, I HATE heat! Can't imagine being pregnant and having to put up with it. Luckily here in the UK it's a typical summer, damp and rainy..


----------



## babyquiros812

Sounds like a mucous plug to me! Woot Woot! Yayyy! I cant wait to lose mine but have a feeling I wont until delivery is underway. Anyways, congrats and let us know what the doc said!


----------



## katrinalorien

Does sound like a plug to me... good luck!!! They say you can lose it whenever though.. hopefully it means you won't go late!! :D :D Fx'd!


----------



## katrinalorien

I'm so glad this thread is chatty today!! :D :D I wonder when we will all give birth...


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

No progress on the iron front for me .... my midwife was fuming with the consultant but she doesnt have the power to overrule him. It turns out the iron tablets he wants me to take actually have less iron in them than the ones I am taking so he really doesnt know what he is talking about! So basically I have to keep taking the iron for two more weeks and if no progress I will get an iron transfusion or something. I have decided tho that tonight I am going to pack my hospital bag as babies is done and I just need to do mine just incase she decides to come early!


----------



## babyquiros812

Its exciting to see so many of us at a similar point in our pregnancies. I cant wait to start seeing baby pics!


----------



## katrinalorien

I can't believe that your consultant did that.. makes me so mad!!! I want to just... eeeerrrrgggghhhhh... and less iron? Really? Some people need their heads checked!

I'm also packing my hospital bag! :D :D Last night DH was like "I'll pack my own, don't worry about it" but I know if I don't then I'll be in early labor and he'll be like, 'oh I need to pack my bag hang on' and I'll be like "oh no you don't!!" 

lol! I will just secretly pack his and then tell him "oh I packed it already!!"

Lily's is already packed, just a few more onesies and sleepers to pack. I have plenty of blankets and her teddy bear.. what all are you all taking for the baby? My hospital provides diapers, so I don't need to take that...


----------



## Candy Cane

[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the warm welcome! I will continue to update and hope to read everyones updates as well! I am due August 12 so your calculation was very close. 
[/QUOTE]

Updated to the 12th for you :happydance:


----------



## evoluv

HappilyaMrs said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> So this morning I noticed some (sorry tmi) yellowish discharge, kind of gooey and sticky. Do you think this may bey mucous plug starting to come out a bit? I have a doc appointment today at 1:30 so I will ask her about it. Other than that I just feel very uncomfortable. Seattle has been in the high 70's low 80's the past week or two and I sweat all the time now. Not to mention I have been taking lukewarm to cold showers just to lower my body temp. It's unbearable in my house. Ugh. Anyways I hope you all are doing well. Hope to start seeing more this is it threads in the next couple weeks.

sounds like it! i also had a redish pinkish discharge that fell in the toilet after going to the restroom. I feel you about the weather! i live in texas we have been blessed with rain for past week but its usually in the high 90's here!. i stay in as much as i can!!! hope all goes well at your dr app.


----------



## katrinalorien

Candy Cane said:


> Updated to the 12th for you :happydance:

OMG Candy next week you're full term!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Yeah I know, amazing! :happydance: Had my consultant appointment today and all went well - baby is now engaged and position is good for a normal delivery! :happydance:


----------



## babyquiros812

evoluv said:


> sounds like it! i also had a redish pinkish discharge that fell in the toilet after going to the restroom. I feel you about the weather! i live in texas we have been blessed with rain for past week but its usually in the high 90's here!. i stay in as much as i can!!! hope all goes well at your dr app.

Oh god bless you! I miss Texas! Hook Em! Lol.


----------



## katrinalorien

That's awesome! Baby is head down eh? Do you know if she is posterior atm? I heard they can turn that way still, but its hard for them to turn to be head down and whatnot...


----------



## momofone08

Candy Cane said:


> Yeah I know, amazing! :happydance: Had my consultant appointment today and all went well - baby is now engaged and position is good for a normal delivery! :happydance:

That's amazing! :happydance:


----------



## katrinalorien

babyquiros812 said:


> Hook Em! Lol.

Boomer sooner :D :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120713_053624.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> babyquiros812 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I am shocked by the amount of support in this thread. It is greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> I love this thread! :D :D
> 
> Gardens-
> 
> Yeah I even slept last night with my feet elevated!! But I got a call from my doctor's office today and apparently I have vaginitis? I don't know whether to be embarrassed or not, so oh well. Apparently its fairly common in pregnant women, and I just take antibiotics for it. Maybe that's why I had a couple contractions and whatnot. Seems fairly simple... I use the cheapy-cheapy soap from walmart on my whole body, so I'm wondering if that's the culprit. Its got a fragrance, and I'm sure its got all those chemicals and whatnot. I think I will try switching soaps to see if it comes back. I haven't had any symptoms though!
> 
> Apparently it is possible that it possibly can cause preterm labor, but its been debated? That's what I have been reading online. Anyway best just to take the antibiotics, its fairly simple anyway.
> 
> Sorry for the extra long posts! DH made me promise to take it easy today when he saw my ankles and knew about my bp from the last checkup, so I have been so bored...Click to expand...

Sounds like a fancy term for a yeast infection to me...? I'd never had a yeast infection in my life before getting pregnant and have now had one per month since 4ish months along. It's awful! Dr says it's something to do with the increased estrogen? They better go away after delivery or I'll be pounding on her door...



HappilyaMrs said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> So this morning I noticed some (sorry tmi) yellowish discharge, kind of gooey and sticky. Do you think this may bey mucous plug starting to come out a bit? I have a doc appointment today at 1:30 so I will ask her about it. Other than that I just feel very uncomfortable. Seattle has been in the high 70's low 80's the past week or two and I sweat all the time now. Not to mention I have been taking lukewarm to cold showers just to lower my body temp. It's unbearable in my house. Ugh. Anyways I hope you all are doing well. Hope to start seeing more this is it threads in the next couple weeks.

Sounds like a bit of the plug. I don't think that has much correlation with when delivery will happen but still seems to mean you're getting closer! :)



evoluv said:


> sounds like it! i also had a redish pinkish discharge that fell in the toilet after going to the restroom. I feel you about the weather! i live in texas we have been blessed with rain for past week but its usually in the high 90's here!. i stay in as much as i can!!! hope all goes well at your dr app.

I'm in CA where we usually have pretty mild weather and even that feels HOT. This week is great at low 70s but it's been so horrendously hot when it's in the 90s or higher the past few weeks. It's positively miserable. And poor DH doesn't get it - every time it's hot he wants to go kayaking. Sorry honey but I do NOT want to sit out in the hot sun in a kayak on a lake we can't even swim in! Plus I've become even more susceptible to sunburning which I didn't think was possible. Frying in 15 min was normal, now it's even less time even with sunscreen. Anyone else having that problem? Doesn't help I'm so super fair skinned. :(



Candy Cane said:


> Yeah I know, amazing! :happydance: Had my consultant appointment today and all went well - baby is now engaged and position is good for a normal delivery! :happydance:

Lucky duck! I will feel so much better when Abigail has turned! She's still transverse.


----------



## Emma11511

Hey ladies :)
I definitely think baby has FULLY engaged now. My hips are so painful! We went for a 3 mile walk today to Subway, and on the way back we had to stop every few stops while I had a contraction! OH gave me a lovely massage last night so I actually slept a bit better and my back's eased up a little bit. The midwife at the hospital was worried I might be having a back labour because of the amount of pain I was in (I could still feel it after morphine injections), but couldn't tell for sure, so I'm hoping I just have an achey back! Lol.

How are all of you? Getting close now!


----------



## katrinalorien

wow a 3 mile walk.. good for you! lol! Hopefully your pain eases up... but also hopefully it means something~!


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> Boomer sooner :D :D

O-who??? Lol...jk! Id give anything to be back in that part of the country!!!


----------



## evoluv

babyquiros812 said:


> evoluv said:
> 
> 
> sounds like it! i also had a redish pinkish discharge that fell in the toilet after going to the restroom. I feel you about the weather! i live in texas we have been blessed with rain for past week but its usually in the high 90's here!. i stay in as much as i can!!! hope all goes well at your dr app.
> 
> Oh god bless you! I miss Texas! Hook Em! Lol.Click to expand...

Aww we can switch if you'd like! Lol I've never been to Florida. Woo we live right in the city of burnt orange ;) our dog is even named BEVO lol. DH is obsessed


----------



## Skelleron

Hey ladies, wow what a lot I've missed! Welcome quiros, and I'm glad to see things are progressing for others!

As for me, I've been feeling sick for the past few evenings, still taking an anti-sickness tablet every morning as I have hyperemesis, but this evening I actually threw up my dinner! Vomiting & bladder control are tricky in 3rd tri! &#128522;
Also, I've been concerned about reduced baby movt the past few days - I can't work out if baby is moving less or because my daily routine has changed since starting annual leave before maternity leave! I've downloaded an app to my phone to keep count - fingers crossed it'll all be ok!

Thanks for reading &#128516;


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck skelleron.. it is really frightening when I wonder if my baby is moving the same!

Quiros/evoluv - I actually grew up in TX! :D Near Dallas (a suburb north of Dallas called Allen, its close to plano) But I went to college at OU, so.... :D I bought that onesie before I knew I was pregnant!!!! LOL!!!

Our babies will be born in time for Football season though :D :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Skelleron said:


> Hey ladies, wow what a lot I've missed! Welcome quiros, and I'm glad to see things are progressing for others!
> 
> As for me, I've been feeling sick for the past few evenings, still taking an anti-sickness tablet every morning as I have hyperemesis, but this evening I actually threw up my dinner! Vomiting & bladder control are tricky in 3rd tri! &#55357;&#56842;
> Also, I've been concerned about reduced baby movt the past few days - I can't work out if baby is moving less or because my daily routine has changed since starting annual leave before maternity leave! I've downloaded an app to my phone to keep count - fingers crossed it'll all be ok!
> 
> Thanks for reading &#55357;&#56836;

It's scary when you think they aren't moving as much! Abigail has been really quiet the past 2-3 days and I'd sit with my hand on my tummy and wait to feel her move. Today she is going CRAZY though so my guess is it was just another growth spurt which explains why I've been so hungry and tired the past 3-4 days. All the books do say that the movements begin to slow around now and that our babies are sleeping 90+% of the time now. Even in their sleep, they're moving a bit though. I didn't feel nearly as many kicks/jabs the past few days but gentle swaying movements which I can only feel with my hand on my tummy...


----------



## gardenofedens

katrinalorien said:


> Good luck skelleron.. it is really frightening when I wonder if my baby is moving the same!
> 
> Quiros/evoluv - I actually grew up in TX! :D Near Dallas (a suburb north of Dallas called Allen, its close to plano) But I went to college at OU, so.... :D I bought that onesie before I knew I was pregnant!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Our babies will be born in time for Football season though :D :D

Lol - I bought pink 49ers jammies for Abigail long before we ever got pregnant too! :)


----------



## lyricsop03

Wow, I missed a lot even from this morning!

I had my doctor's checkup today. I am 34 weeks tomorrow but she says I'm measuring at 36. And two weeks ago at my last visit I was right on track. Does that mean he's going thru a growth spurt?

My baby is really pressing on my ribs. They really are quite painful and I'm swimming for two hours a day now. It's the only thing that helps. (Plus side is that I'm really active and managing weight gain, minus is that I constantly smell like chlorine :D )

AND my doctor ok'd my vacation. :) 

Everyone hang in there! Babies are coming!


----------



## babyquiros812

evoluv said:


> Aww we can switch if you'd like! Lol I've never been to Florida. Woo we live right in the city of burnt orange ;) our dog is even named BEVO lol. DH is obsessed

Florida is not all its cracked up to be!!! I thought I was moving to a tropical paradise....nothing but rain since we've been here (3 months) and the hottest it has gotten is 92 (weak!). There is hardly any sunshine ("the sunshine state") and there are lizards and bugs EVERYWHERE because of all of the rain. Id rather be in the cool a/c in the 110 degree dry Texas weather! Its a tropical depression out here. Hopefully at some point, we will have an enjoyable trip to the beach!


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> Good luck skelleron.. it is really frightening when I wonder if my baby is moving the same!
> 
> Quiros/evoluv - I actually grew up in TX! :D Near Dallas (a suburb north of Dallas called Allen, its close to plano) But I went to college at OU, so.... :D I bought that onesie before I knew I was pregnant!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Our babies will be born in time for Football season though :D :D

Wow! I grew up in The Colony and graduated from TCHS in 97! Im familiar with Allen although until recently its been "out in the sticks" like The Colony used to be. Now its a good shopping town!


----------



## babyquiros812

Skelleron said:


> Hey ladies, wow what a lot I've missed! Welcome quiros, and I'm glad to see things are progressing for others!
> 
> As for me, I've been feeling sick for the past few evenings, still taking an anti-sickness tablet every morning as I have hyperemesis, but this evening I actually threw up my dinner! Vomiting & bladder control are tricky in 3rd tri! &#128522;
> Also, I've been concerned about reduced baby movt the past few days - I can't work out if baby is moving less or because my daily routine has changed since starting annual leave before maternity leave! I've downloaded an app to my phone to keep count - fingers crossed it'll all be ok!
> 
> Thanks for reading &#128516;

Thanks for the welcome and good luck with the kick counts! Everything will be okay! :smile:


----------



## gardenofedens

lyricsop03 said:


> Wow, I missed a lot even from this morning!
> 
> I had my doctor's checkup today. I am 34 weeks tomorrow but she says I'm measuring at 36. And two weeks ago at my last visit I was right on track. Does that mean he's going thru a growth spurt?
> 
> My baby is really pressing on my ribs. They really are quite painful and I'm swimming for two hours a day now. It's the only thing that helps. (Plus side is that I'm really active and managing weight gain, minus is that I constantly smell like chlorine :D )
> 
> AND my doctor ok'd my vacation. :)
> 
> Everyone hang in there! Babies are coming!

It's possible - all babies grow at different rates! :) At my last appointment I was 32+4 and measuring just under 31. My next appt is this Friday at 35+1 so we'll see how much Abigail has grown! I don't know when drs start checking cervixes but I'm going to request it this time if she doesn't because I want to be sure I'm not at all dilated before our camping trip. Being in a tent at a campsite with 120 people (DH's 6th grade students and their families no less!) 3-4 hours to the closest Kaiser...I have to be certain I'm no where near risking delivery!


----------



## babyquiros812

Question....

I know that BH are sparatic practice contractions and I know that they will go away by changing positions and hydrating. 
However, tonight I started with some contractions around 7pm. Since then, my husband came home from work, we had dinner, I hydrated and have been alternating laying down and walking around. The contractions are NOT going away. 
BUT they are not consistent or rhythmic in any way either. Im a little confused. Nothing ever happens to me by the book. It always has to have an extra variable!! :dohh:
Its useless to call my doc because they never call me back in a timely manner (2 days later) and my husband just went to bed so he would be well rested for work tomorrow.
I dont know what to do. :shrug:
Any advice? ](*,)


----------



## katrinalorien

If your doctor is unreliable, can you call the labor ward of the hospital you're going to go to? Sometimes the nurses/residents there can provide some answers. You're pretty close to full term... maybe its the start of early labor!

I know what you mean with the extra variable. I swear I have felt a contraction, and I feel the lower part of my stomach and it will be rock hard but the top of the abdomen won't be... I usually have two or three of these every night. 

Whatever happens, you can always go to labor and delivery and get checked out. (you could always TELL them that it was rythmic, then get checked out bc of this, then you would at least know.)


----------



## gardenofedens

I agree it could be the very starting of early labor but it could also be nothing. I plan on staying home for as long as possible. The protocol at our hospital is to come in when the contractions are every 3-5 minutes apart lasting for 60 seconds and have been as such for at least an hour...


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> That's awesome! Baby is head down eh? Do you know if she is posterior atm? I heard they can turn that way still, but its hard for them to turn to be head down and whatnot...

Yep head down, she was transverse throughout until she turned at 31 weeks and has stayed there ever since. She is facing my back which MW said is best position to have :happydance:

As for engagement, well I noticed my bump had dropped - it wasn't stuck under my boobs like it was before :blush: Also I can feel a constant grinding on the top of my cervix which takes my breath away at times, its like a sudden bee sting feeling. I am also peeing more and my hips really, really hurt at night in bed. Oh and also you can't help but walk like you've crapped yourself :blush: (as in waddling!).

I really don't want to go overdue as I am so impatient at the best of times....knowing I have 3 and a bit weeks to go is fine but add two weeks late to that and 5 and a bit suddenly sounds unbearable!

Its so exciting hearing 'this is it' stories - I am keeping an eye on the ones in this thread so I can update the front page but if anyone sees any of our ladies post 'this is it' anywhere else on the forum can you alert me to it so I can update the page?

Emma - I am watching yours very closely as think you will be next by the sounds of it! :happydance: Good luck and keep smiling through the contractions :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Quiros, my hospital is the same as what gardenofedens has said - they want you to be contracting at certain gaps/duration before they take you in but there is nothing wrong with giving them a call to ask for some advice.....maybe you will be our next 'this is it'!


----------



## babyquiros812

Candy Cane said:


> Quiros, my hospital is the same as what gardenofedens has said - they want you to be contracting at certain gaps/duration before they take you in but there is nothing wrong with giving them a call to ask for some advice.....maybe you will be our next 'this is it'!

I actually made it through the night. Not much sleep but no baby. The contractions have calmed way down so baby is staying put for now. As anxious as I am, its a good thing baby gets to roast a little longer. I can tell you though that this is going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life!


----------



## katrinalorien

Goodness I'm in agreement there. My doctor doesn't let us go a week past our due date, so I know that I'm in for at most about five more weeks, but it really really feels like too much. Last time the doc said the baby was head down but hadn't descended into the pelvis yet. Ugggh come on baby!


----------



## Candy Cane

Katrina, go for long walks - thats what I was doing and it obviously worked for me! She wasn't at all engaged at 34 weeks but 2/5 palpable at 36 weeks exactly. Walking helps the natural position of your pelvis for the baby to drop into - I was pretty slow walking but it was nice to do anyway. Are you sitting upright, forward and open when you watch TV and stuff? I'm getting a bouncing ball this week to make sure she stays put!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good idea! I should run to the store and buy one of these balls to bounce on. If nothing else it can give me something to do!


----------



## Emma11511

Candy Cane said:


> katrinalorien said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Baby is head down eh? Do you know if she is posterior atm? I heard they can turn that way still, but its hard for them to turn to be head down and whatnot...
> 
> Yep head down, she was transverse throughout until she turned at 31 weeks and has stayed there ever since. She is facing my back which MW said is best position to have :happydance:
> 
> As for engagement, well I noticed my bump had dropped - it wasn't stuck under my boobs like it was before :blush: Also I can feel a constant grinding on the top of my cervix which takes my breath away at times, its like a sudden bee sting feeling. I am also peeing more and my hips really, really hurt at night in bed. Oh and also you can't help but walk like you've crapped yourself :blush: (as in waddling!).
> 
> I really don't want to go overdue as I am so impatient at the best of times....knowing I have 3 and a bit weeks to go is fine but add two weeks late to that and 5 and a bit suddenly sounds unbearable!
> 
> Its so exciting hearing 'this is it' stories - I am keeping an eye on the ones in this thread so I can update the front page but if anyone sees any of our ladies post 'this is it' anywhere else on the forum can you alert me to it so I can update the page?
> 
> *Emma - I am watching yours very closely as think you will be next by the sounds of it!  Good luck and keep smiling through the contractions* :flower:Click to expand...

I have a funny feeling I'm just going to be in slow labour for weeks and go overdue!

Contractions are getting more painful, and I think I lost the majority of my plug last night, although there was no bloody show so it could mean absolutely nothing! Fed up with waiting! Although I'm glad I'm actually only a few days off being full term. And he's had his steriods :)


----------



## spiceeb

just a really quick update from me.

i had baby monitored again and her neartbeat has stopped dropping so it would seem she has managed to move her cord from whereever it was getting trapped. clever baby :happydance::happydance:

all panic appears to be over and looks like i can stay the distance upto my delivery date 20th as of now x 

thanks for all ur lovely messages x x


----------



## Cin

Emma - Sounds like the big day isn't too far off for you - I'm a little bit jealous! Keep us updated :)

---

I think my OH is nesting! Last night out of the blue, after a 12 hr shift at work, he decided to tidy the dining room from top to bottom. Which is totally out of character for him. Then he put up guards on the door frames to stop the babies fingers from getting trapped and spent an hour polishing and re-polishing his work boots. He was also going to put up some blinds in the nursery window but fell asleep before he had chance, bless him :laugh2: Maybe he's realised that the baby is due a month today - how on earth did that come around so quickly?! Feels like only yesterday I found out I was pregnant! 
He's inspired me to spend today tackling the spare room, which at the moment is full of clutter that doesn't really belong in any particular room, and will also involve sorting through my pre-maternity wardrobe and deciding what to donate, throw away and keep.. what am I letting myself in for :dohh:

And do you remember that TMI situation I had two days ago ladies?? Well I STILL have it! So I don't think it's a stomach bug. But I also don't think it's a clearout (if it is, it must be the lengthiest one in history). It is bloody irritating though!


----------



## Cin

Spiceeb - Only just read your post! That's brilliant news, I'm so happy for you :flower:


----------



## kcoennen

It's time ladies!!! My water broke around 2:30am. Were waiting on the nicu to be ready then its baby time!!


----------



## Cin

Ooh exciting! Best of luck to you and your girls. Keep us up to date!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck KC!

Cin - who knows? Maybe it is a signal for early pre-labor! Perhaps you will be one of those that is in early labor for a while... hopefully it all goes very fast for you! Its so cute that your OH is nesting... where can I get that?

Spice- that's wonderful!!!


----------



## babyquiros812

kcoennen said:


> It's time ladies!!! My water broke around 2:30am. Were waiting on the nicu to be ready then its baby time!!

Congrats KC! Good luck with the labor and please post pics!


----------



## momofone08

kcoennen said:


> It's time ladies!!! My water broke around 2:30am. Were waiting on the nicu to be ready then its baby time!!

Best of luck to you and your girls.


----------



## momofone08

Going to buy the rest of Karlee's baby things tomorrow. I am so excited :) Also, 36 week doc appointment and getting to see if I have started dilating. :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay KC!! Baby time!!

Spice- so good to hear baby is okay!!! Smart little one you have there!


----------



## lyricsop03

My boyfriend is "nesting", too. Cleaning what will be our space like mad, all hours of the night. I can't do some of the work, but he wants to do it anyway. 

I feel horrible, though. I had a major hormonal breakdown yesterday. I said some pretty mean things, too. (Like tell him to not eat potato chips or he'll gain weight - I should talk) I have to make it up to him, poor guy. I feel awful about it. :( Especially because he's always been so good, too.


----------



## Cin

Katrina - Haha so long as it doesn't hurt I'd be happy to be in pre-labour for a while! I've started losing my plug today, only tiny little bits and I know it means nothing and can continue for weeks but it's the first 'proper' sign I've had from my body that I'll be giving birth soon so I'm all excited about it :haha:

Lyrics - :hugs: I'm sure he knows to put it down to pregnancy hormones and that you didn't mean it. Could you treat him to something special as a way of saying sorry? Cook him a slap-up meal or something like that :)


----------



## katrinalorien

That's wonderful! I haven't lost a bit of my plug, so there's not a chance I've dilated at all or anything! I have a prenatal appointment today so I plan on a proper update afterwards.


----------



## Cin

Can't wait to hear it! We're all at such an exciting stage now :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

I havent lost any of my plug ... but then I didnt when I was in labour with my daughter until I was contracting regularly. Well so much for signs I was going to go into labour, still getting lots of braxton hicks but I cant see them leading anywhere! I am trying to prepare myself that it could well be another 3 - 5 weeks which just feels like such a long time! 

Lyrics - I wouldn't worry about your OH ... mine gets so much stick at the moment I think last night I told him he was chewing too loudly and being really annoying. I certainly am hormonal! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## gardenofedens

I haven't lost any of mine either. I am having more BH though, especially at night for some reason. I'd think they'd go away more when lying down but I wake up to them about every 60-90 minutes all night long and only notice a few during the day...maybe I'm just too busy at work to notice them then though.

I'm 35 weeks along with 35 days left! Hopefully less though. I'm really hoping she's ready to come a week or two early!


----------



## katrinalorien

Well I went to the doctors and my bp was pretty high, and I was swollen/leaking proteins, so here I sit on my phone!


----------



## Cin

Ah no! Are the docs going to run anymore tests? :hugs:


----------



## katrinalorien

They took my blood and it was mixed, so they think they will send me home with the lovely pee jug!


----------



## Emma11511

Hope you're okay and it works out alright katrinalorien xx


----------



## babyquiros812

So what can you guys tell me about this cleansing process? Im curious to know the details. This is my 3rd pregnancy but Ive never had a chance to experience all the symptoms. Besides my youngest is 7 years now and I may have forgotten a few things. Anywho, Ive heard of ladies having a cleansing before they go into labor. Since Tuesday, Ive had strong contractions and have had bouts of diarrhea. Tonight was the motherload (sorry for the TMI but it had to be said). Im getting anxious.


----------



## hope&faith09

I found that a couple of days before my first my body got rid of everything if you see what I mean! But this time I haven't felt well for a few days with loose stools (not sure if it's Diorrea!) but no idea if it's a sign or not ... I will be 37 weeks on sunday so I am happy for her to come whenever she is ready! I have a feeling she might keep me waiting though!


----------



## Cin

Katrina - Fingers crossed that everything turns out fine, keep us updated.

---

Have any non first-timers tried eating dates in late pregnancy to make labour shorter and if so, did it work?? I've had a link to this study in my bookmarks for a while but pretty much forgot about it until it suddenly popped into my head that I'll be 36 weeks on Sunday. I havn't eaten dates for years, used to totally hate them but I'm willing to give it a go if they make as much difference as the study suggests!


----------



## Candy Cane

I've had loose stools since week 35 - I have just put it down to my body prepping itself. Up until week 35, I actually noticed that pregnancy has improved my regularity so I was quite happy about that. :happydance:

Quiros, in answer to your question, a lot of ladies find their body cleanses itself in the weeks/days leading up to labour so you don't have intestines full of poop when you go in to give birth :haha: - I can happily put up with loose stools as long as it stops me pooping during the birth - how embarrassing would that be!! :blush:

Eagerly awaiting news from KC on the twins! :happydance:


----------



## kcoennen

Our girls arrived yesterday!! Karissa Ruth was born at 8:40am, 4lbs 11oz, 16in long. Corinne Morgan was born at 8:42am, 5lbs 2oz, 17in long. They are both in the nicu, and doing better. Karissa has had an easier time. Corinne is having problems breathing, but seems to be doing better. I was able to hold Karissa for the first time last night at 11 and fed her. It was truly amazing!!!! I'll post pictures once I have my laptop.


----------



## Candy Cane

kcoennen said:


> Our girls arrived yesterday!! Karissa Ruth was born at 8:40am, 4lbs 11oz, 16in long. Corinne Morgan was born at 8:42am, 5lbs 2oz, 17in long. They are both in the nicu, and doing better. Karissa has had an easier time. Corinne is having problems breathing, but seems to be doing better. I was able to hold Karissa for the first time last night at 11 and fed her. It was truly amazing!!!! I'll post pictures once I have my laptop.

OMG congrats, this is soooo exciting now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cin

KC - Congratulations! Any idea when you'll be able to take them home? Can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh wow KC - that is so awesome!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!


Thanks so much everyone :D :D I love this thread so much. Just gotta drink as much water today as possible so I can pass that test!


----------



## babyquiros812

KC - Congrats! Cant wait to see pics!

We will be 37 weeks on Sunday as well and I think I may be just over analyzing every little thing in hopes that "all signs point to yes" lol!


----------



## katrinalorien

Ugh I just hope no one goes overdue!


----------



## gardenofedens

Mild spotting anyone?

I don't know if I should be concerned or not. DH and I had some fun last night and then this morning we had our 35 week appt and they did the q-tip swab for GSB. I had brownish discharge before the appt and then started mildly spotting afterward with light cramping. I put a panty liner in around 11am and just had a few reddish-brown blotches by 7pm. No clots. Seriously not very much spotting at all. I think it must be from the q-tip swab or from last night, right? What do you guys think? I think it would be WAY overreacting to go the ER at this point. DH and I leave for our camping trip at 6am Monday morning so I can't make another dr appt until after the 30th either. If the spotting gets worse, I'll definitely call the 24-hr advice nurse of course but at this point, I think even that would be over the top...?

Oh and Abigail is still moving around regularly, her heartbeat was fine this morning at the appt too.


----------



## katrinalorien

I would bet that you were fine, but I bet that you could call your OB and they tell you the same thing! Then you could be for sure. I bet they tell you that you're fine though!


----------



## babyquiros812

Ive heard that both intercourse and vaginal exams can cause bruising to the cervix which in turn can cause spotting. Its the bright red blood you have to worry about. I would still call your OB to see what they say but it should go away. Good luck and have a safe camping trip. I hope your taking a cot to sleep on. There is no way I would be caught sleeping on the bare ground while pregnant. Lol.


----------



## polaris

KC - huge congratulations on the birth of your twins!! 

Gardenofedens - I think it would be worth a phone call to your ob or the labour ward, but I'm sure they will simply put your mind at rest.

Cin - I'm definitely going to get me some dates, I like them anyway so it will be no hardship! Hadn't heard of that one before but it surely can't do any harm and the results sound very positive!


----------



## momofone08

KC-Congratulations on your girls!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Hahaha I don't know if I could sleep on the ground anyway but definitley not while pregnant! :haha:


----------



## gardenofedens

We are hardcore campers, lol. Tents, no mattresses, sometimes not even in a tent to enjoy the stars...BUT I did make dh buy me a mattress for this trip. We tested it out on our camping trip last month and it was heaven so we will definitely be using it again this time, lol! And now that I've been spoiled with a mattress while camping, we may just have to keep using it, hehe

And an update, I'm still spotting brownish discharge. No more cramping and can still feel Abigail moving regularly


----------



## babyquiros812

Camping is awesome! We are hard core campers too. We camped a lot in Texas. Summertime is our favorite time to go. Theres nothing like 110 degree sun, bbq and a big lake nearby. We havent done any for the past few months that weve been in florida though. Im afraid of the gators. Pregnancy is the only time I have ever insisted on a mattress. We even ban the kids from texting, video games and ipods. Its good family time!
Im glad the cramping has stopped at least. Did you get a hold of your OB?


----------



## kcoennen

Here are some pictures of my baby girls!!!
 



Attached Files:







100MEDIA36IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10









100MEDIA36IMAG0042.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









meandgirls.jpg
File size: 115.4 KB
Views: 14









usandgirls.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## katrinalorien

Oh wow!!! :cloud9: they are wonderful!


----------



## Skelleron

Congratulations KC - your girls are beautiful.

Afm, well baby's movts improved and all was good at my 36-wk mw appt &#128516;
But it's now 5am & I've been awake for an hour because of heartburn - so I'm say upright in our nursery just hoping it'll subside soon (I already took a tablet before bed!)

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## HappilyaMrs

They are gorgeous!


----------



## gardenofedens

babyquiros812 said:


> Camping is awesome! We are hard core campers too. We camped a lot in Texas. Summertime is our favorite time to go. Theres nothing like 110 degree sun, bbq and a big lake nearby. We havent done any for the past few months that weve been in florida though. Im afraid of the gators. Pregnancy is the only time I have ever insisted on a mattress. We even ban the kids from texting, video games and ipods. Its good family time!
> Im glad the cramping has stopped at least. Did you get a hold of your OB?

I don't blame you for being afraid of the alligators. I couldn't begin to imagine! I'm not a huge fan of lakes already simply because of the fish. I can't imagine something actually dangerous being in the water too!!

I bring my cell phone just to keep in contact with my brother who pet-sits for us but other than that, it's definitely electronics-free! :)

My husband is a 6th grade earth science teacher so each summer we do a week long camping trip with his students and their families. We have 126 people registered to come on this trip! The families are each responsible for their own supplies, food, etc. but my husband has a lesson planned for each day as we travel to different interesting spots. :) The parents and kids all really enjoy it and we have a lot of returning campers each year!

Oh and I haven't emailed my OB yet. She's on vacation anyway but the lady that's covering for her doesn't respond over the weekend. I really think it's just from the BDing and cervical exam so I've put myself on pelvic rest for the week (convenient with camping next to DH's students anyway!) and if anything changes for the worse, I'll email.


----------



## katrinalorien

If baby has been moving, I bet you are ok! :D :D Have fun on your camping trip!


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep, still moving around! :) Definitely looking forward to our camping trip too!


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats KC! They are beautiful!


----------



## babyquiros812

Wow KC, their gorgeous! Congrats, you look like one happy mama!


----------



## momofone08

kcoennen said:


> Here are some pictures of my baby girls!!!

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma11511

Congrats KC!

Well ladies, I'm full term tomorrow! Wow, times flies! On the downside, after being in slow labour for 3 weeks, I don't see anything happening soon :dohh: We were kind of hoping he'd come tomorrow, as it's my dad's birthday and he's being named after him. I guess it could still happen but I doubt it! Really wanting things to get moving now, I'm hurting and tired and fed up!
Hope you're all doing okay, not long now!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am full term today .... Had loads of labour symptoms but nothing really happening and things are always start and stoping. I have a jam packed diary this week so hopefully will keep busy enough tO take my mind off it! 

How is everyone feeling? I am having my iron levels re tested on Thursday so fingers crossed they have come up enough for me to have the birth I want!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats KC, lovely photo's - you look so good for someone who has just given birth/had a section! I can't remember, but are they identical twins?

Emma, I bet you are climbing the walls now - you get all excited with the early labour and then nothing! :nope: I'm a day behind you so I am full term on Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## babyquiros812

37 weeks today. Yayyy! Had a few days last week with hard contractions but nothing productive. I keep telling myself its practice but then I get frustrated. Ive had to start taking vistiril to calm my nerves. I get so anxious that I want to just crawl out of my skin. Im not a very patient person at all. These last 3 weeks are killing me. I can do this! I CAN! :thumbup:


----------



## Cin

Congrats to all you ladies who are term now. One more week to go for me, I can't wait :happydance: 

I'm sleeping in the spare room tonight (makes life easier when OH is working nights, we don't wake each other up) and unfortunately I'm being forced to listen to my next door neighbours country music collection. I've not slept in this room very often and have never realised how thin these walls are before, I can hear the neighbour coughing and all sorts. Our main bedroom is on the floor above this one and we never hear any noise from next door! My poor mum and brother are going to be sleeping in this room for a week when the baby's born, they'll be facing enough lack of sleep with the newborn crying, let alone this on top :dohh: I'm going to listen to my Hypnobabies MP3 through headphones to try and drown the music out, I'm hoping that I'll either fall asleep to it or if not, by the time the tracks finished, the music will be turned off (it's 11.24pm here as it is). Wish me luck!!


----------



## Cin

..She's now decided to turn the music up and sing along. Arggggggh


----------



## HappilyaMrs

So happy for all of you hitting full term status and I wish it was me!!! I am 35 weeks tomorrow and 37 weeks feels so far away!!!! Stella's movements have started getting kind of painful and last night I was on the verge of tears. Hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!


----------



## katrinalorien

I'm quite jealous of you full-termers!! :haha:

Sorry that you have to listen to your neighbors Cin... I can't believe its so easy to hear them! 


We are all so close! Go Go go!!!


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> I'm quite jealous of you full-termers!! :haha:
> 
> Sorry that you have to listen to your neighbors Cin... I can't believe its so easy to hear them!
> 
> 
> We are all so close! Go Go go!!!

Katrina - you are as good as full term! This is so exciting! 

Im sitting here sippin a cup of warm tea brought over from costa rica, sitting with the family while they watch a movie. Life is beautiful right now. Cant wait to be holding my baby boy instead of my laptop!!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Omg I can't wait!! Its going to be so awesome!!


----------



## gardenofedens

DH and I are packed and ready for tomorrow's trip! Woohoo!

Carseat? Check!
Hospital bag? Check!
Admittance paperwork and prenatal records? Check and check!

I'm only 35 weeks so not likely Abigail will make such an early appearance but just in case she decides to, we're prepared!


----------



## Candy Cane

Another August Firefly has arrived!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1090297-had-my-twin-boys-morning.html


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for posting! I was thinking about arj yesterday wondering how she and her boys were doing! Glad to here her delivery went well!


----------



## babyquiros812

Candy Cane - Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## babyquiros812

gardenofedens said:


> DH and I are packed and ready for tomorrow's trip! Woohoo!
> 
> Carseat? Check!
> Hospital bag? Check!
> Admittance paperwork and prenatal records? Check and check!
> 
> I'm only 35 weeks so not likely Abigail will make such an early appearance but just in case she decides to, we're prepared!

Have fun on your trip and stay hydrated!!! That is so cool what your DH does!


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks for the update Candy Cane - I'd wondered where Arj had gone - congrats to her in the birth of her twin boys


----------



## ChimChims

Oh my, the twins are beautiful! Sorry I haven't been around - my craptop finally gave up the ghost and I'm not supposed to sit upright so I generally only hop on the pc here long enough to check/update facebook. lol Hope everyone else is having an easy go of it, and love/support to those who are not. <3 <3 <3 We're so close, ladies!


----------



## Cin

Everytime I read this thread I get so excited just thinking about how close we all are to holding our little babies :cloud9: I had a midwife appointment today, she said the baby is 3/5 engaged. I know this can happen weeks and weeks before going into labour but I'm secretly hoping that it means he's going to come a little bit early (though preferably not for another 2 weeks atleast!). I feel a bit silly because I didn't even realise he'd dropped! Glad you're all well :)


----------



## lyricsop03

Wow, I've missed a lot. Congrats KC, your girls are lovely!

My boyfriend and I are finally getting things together. I don't like living in a basement for a while, but it's better than nothing and I'm glad we have a place to stay. The mice problem is solved and it's a clean space. 

I have a TMI question (but we've talked about everything else on here, I"m sure it's ok). The muscles near my vagina, between my legs, are killing me. It's like my sciatica, but I can barely walk combined with the sciatica. It's like they're stretching and pulling. Is it just preparation for childbirth or is it something more? I don't know if I'm making myself clear, but I hope so. I don't think it's early labor or anything like that yet. Thanks so much!

Edit: I was googling and I think it might be SPD. I fit the symptoms. Would that make sense? Should I let my doctor know?


----------



## babyquiros812

lyricsop03 said:


> Wow, I've missed a lot. Congrats KC, your girls are lovely!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are finally getting things together. I don't like living in a basement for a while, but it's better than nothing and I'm glad we have a place to stay. The mice problem is solved and it's a clean space.
> 
> I have a TMI question (but we've talked about everything else on here, I"m sure it's ok). The muscles near my vagina, between my legs, are killing me. It's like my sciatica, but I can barely walk combined with the sciatica. It's like they're stretching and pulling. Is it just preparation for childbirth or is it something more? I don't know if I'm making myself clear, but I hope so. I don't think it's early labor or anything like that yet. Thanks so much!
> 
> Edit: I was googling and I think it might be SPD. I fit the symptoms. Would that make sense? Should I let my doctor know?

Hey lyrics,

I feel for you. It sure sounds like SPD. I know the symptoms all too well. Its hard to exactly pinpoint exactly what is going on down there but it IS VERY painful. To me, it feels like someone has hit me between my legs with a baseball bat and pushed up. Pelvic bone feels bruised. It hurts something awful when my pelvic bones arent perfectly aligned. Ex: getting out of bed, lifting one leg, putting on pants, etc. Then when you have sciatica on top of it....FORGET IT!!!! I just dont walk unless absolutely necessary. Luckily my oldest daughter helps me a lot on these days. I even have to use a walker to get around sometimes to go pee! Hopefully yours wont be as bad but dont be afraid of it. Ive tried talking to my doctors and their only solution is to just deal with it! I had SPD complications with my last pregnancy as well and it was explained to me that it gets worse with each subsequent pregnancy. Yayy! 
Good luck, I hope you find relief! :hugs:


----------



## lyricsop03

babyquiro: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's SPD and my symptoms are like yours. I'm not happy about it but I'll survive... the worst is at night. I can't sleep well at all (not that I could to begin with) and getting out of bed is the worst. Oh well. :(


----------



## katrinalorien

Being induced tonight due to pre-eclampsia. They start it in an hour!


----------



## Cin

Oh my goodness, it sucks that you have Pre-E but congrats Katrina! You'll soon be holding your little baby in your arms. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## momofone08

katrinalorien said:


> Being induced tonight due to pre-eclampsia. They start it in an hour!

I'm sorry about the pre-eclampsia. Congrats on your little one. Wishing you a fast and safe delivery. Can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## babyquiros812

Katrina - you have our prayers. Good luck! Be sure to post pics when you feel up to it! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> Being induced tonight due to pre-eclampsia. They start it in an hour!

OMG another one on the way! :happydance: Keep us updated when you can! :happydance:

I am having a little celebration today as I am officially full term today and my ticker has finally got to the last fruit, being the water melon! :happydance: Little things mean so much eh! :haha:


----------



## katrinalorien

Eeeek contractions already feel close together, but its still so early! Trying to distract myself.


----------



## struth

Just a quick message to let you know that my baby boy arrived on the 16th July at 35+5 after my waters going the night before. We're both doing well after some initial problems with jaundice and dehydration. 

I hope you are all doing well and wish those ladies in labour lots of luck!


----------



## Cin

Congrats Struth! Glad you're both doing well :)


----------



## Candy Cane

struth said:


> Just a quick message to let you know that my baby boy arrived on the 16th July at 35+5 after my waters going the night before. We're both doing well after some initial problems with jaundice and dehydration.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and wish those ladies in labour lots of luck!

Another arrival! Congrats! Will update front page later when I'm on my laptop rather than my phone!


----------



## momofone08

CONGRATS Struth!!!!! 

Katrina- glad to hear contractions have started!

Candy Cane- CONGRATS on full term! I can't wait to join you!


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies ... Good luck to anyone in labour I hope you get to meet your litte ones soon. 

I have to say I am slightly jelous! No symptoms at all for me today and it even feels like madam isn't engaged anymore. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Candy Cane

hope&faith09 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies ... Good luck to anyone in labour I hope you get to meet your litte ones soon.
> 
> I have to say I am slightly jelous! No symptoms at all for me today and it even feels like madam isn't engaged anymore.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.

I bet she is engaged but you have either got used to the feeling or she has maybe moved down further? Have you got a ball you can bounce on?

I am hoping to deliver early/on time at the very latest - really don't want to go overdue! I know none of us do! I keep bouncing on that ball every night! :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Candy cane - I have a ball but to be honest I tried everything to get my daughter out and she was a week late so I think she is just going to come in her own time. I just keep telling myself it's a maximum of 4 1/2 weeks till she will be here!


----------



## babyquiros812

Okay, I would really like it if this baby were to come NOW! I am so FRUSTRATED!! :brat:


----------



## evoluv

Well I can say I'm very jealous myself!! But glad you get to
Hold your LO's! I have 36 week appointment tomorrow woo hoo one more week and start of home remedies inductions ;) I want my little man here now!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats struth! Good luck katrina! Can't wait to join you both and everyone else who has delivered!

My spotting never stopped but did turn to a brown discharge and then tonight I lost the first bit of my mucous plug. How much is there? Weird question I know but I swear I lost a HUGE chunk...size of a large grape or small plum maybe? I know this starts before delivery by a while but I don't have my books with me since I'm camping til friday and have limited internet so does it give any indication of how far off labor is? Will try to find enough signal to check back tomorrow. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Candy Cane

gardenofedens said:


> Congrats struth! Good luck katrina! Can't wait to join you both and everyone else who has delivered!
> 
> My spotting never stopped but did turn to a brown discharge and then tonight I lost the first bit of my mucous plug. How much is there? Weird question I know but I swear I lost a HUGE chunk...size of a large grape or small plum maybe? I know this starts before delivery by a while but I don't have my books with me since I'm camping til friday and have limited internet so does it give any indication of how far off labor is? Will try to find enough signal to check back tomorrow. Thanks ladies!!

Not what you want to hear, but when I googled it and looked at the various websites and other forums like this where people have posted the question - it seems anything from 6 days to a month :nope: That would of course depend on how close those people were to their 40 week mark but it doesn't seem to have any hard fast rule that says within XX days - sorry :flower: Some of the ladies on this thread are on their 2nd+ child so hopefully they may answer from their experience.

How's the camping going?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah I have had a consistant amount of discharge every day since 34 weeks and alot of tmi.. loose bowel movements but I doubt I'm almost there. I do hope it means we are on the right track for her to come a few days early but I'm not holding my breath! Haha

Congrats Struth and all the other Ladies who have babies in there arms already. Sooo jealous! 

Katrina! Can't wait to hear an annoucement!!!! Early congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hope&faith09

After a really rubbish night I am officially jelous! I have had enough of false labour, cramping, tightness and constantly peeing! I would just love my little girl to appear now .. Please!


----------



## Cin

Garden - Unfortunately pretty much what Candy Cane said. I got all excited as I've been losing bits this week so I consulted Dr Google. It seems to vary from woman to woman, some go into labour a short while after losing it and others stay preggers for weeks!

I wonder whether Katrina's had her baby yet? :D 

It still feels like we've got so much left to do before our baby makes an appearance. I really wanted to get everything sorted before I hit 37 weeks but I don't think that's gonna happen. I'm going to wash and iron all the babies clothes today and hopefully make a start on wallpapering the nursery. Maybe it's good that I've still got quite a lot left to do anyway, I keep reading threads on Third Tri about ladies who are bored brainless in the final weeks and wish they had something to stop them from clock-watching!


----------



## katrinalorien

Will properly update later but suffice to say Lily was born yesterday 6 lbs 8 oz at 36+4!


----------



## Cin

Oh congratulations!! Can't wait to read the full update :D


----------



## momofone08

katrinalorien said:


> Will properly update later but suffice to say Lily was born yesterday 6 lbs 8 oz at 36+4!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! what a beautiful name!


----------



## Candy Cane

katrinalorien said:


> Will properly update later but suffice to say Lily was born yesterday 6 lbs 8 oz at 36+4!

Huge congrats!! Looking forward to photo's and birth story :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks ladies. I checked google briefly before I lost connection yesterday to and saw the same. I sent an email to my dr as well since I'm not yet full term and five hours from home (3 to the nearest hospital) but no response yet. I'm excited but trying to remember it could still be a while. I'd love for it to happen early tho...as long as I'm back home! ! We leave on friday.

Camping is great. We had a thunderstorm on monday which was awful because I brought one of my dogs and she is terrified of thembut we survived! Tuesday morning we woke up to a surprise baby shower panned by our campers. It was so sweet and generous of them! Dh apparently knew about it but managed to keep it quiet for a whole month! It's all been fun!!

Congrats katrina!


----------



## babyquiros812

Katrina - Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you! Pics pics pics! (Im jealous):blush:


----------



## lyricsop03

Congrats Katrina!!!

I'm 35 weeks today but we still have so much to do so I hope he's on time and not early! We have all the baby stuff but haven't set up anything yet. 

I talked to the nurse and my doctor definitely believes I have SPD. She said I may even need a C-section if it worsens. Which is my worst fear - I don't want one. But I'll do whatever it takes for baby to be healthy and out.

I'm excited to keep reading this thread, I like the baby updates. :)


----------



## babyquiros812

lyricsop03 said:


> Congrats Katrina!!!
> 
> I'm 35 weeks today but we still have so much to do so I hope he's on time and not early! We have all the baby stuff but haven't set up anything yet.
> 
> I talked to the nurse and my doctor definitely believes I have SPD. She said I may even need a C-section if it worsens. Which is my worst fear - I don't want one. But I'll do whatever it takes for baby to be healthy and out.
> 
> I'm excited to keep reading this thread, I like the baby updates. :)

I feel for you! I would try a warm rice sock between the legs right on the pelvic bone or have DH massage my in between region. He loves to help with that one! Good luck in finding relief that works for you.

So I went in for my weekly NST today and my body just crashed. It was a mixture of low iron, blood sugar and blood pressure. They ended up calling an ambulance to transport me to the hospital. Everything ended up being okay but it was no way to spend a birthday!!! : ( I was kind of hoping that we would have baby today so we could share a birthday but he just was too happy in his little coccoon! At least he is healthy and strong!


----------



## lyricsop03

Babyquiro: I am so sorry you had to go to the hospital for that! I'm glad you're doing ok now, though!

That's a good idea about the rice sock, thank you!

Everyone's telling me I"m huge now. I guess that means I'm nearing the finish line!


----------



## gardenofedens

Well it's the last night of our camping trip. I've done miles and miles of hiking every day and am still feeling great. The discharge and plug bits continue and the bh are getting stronger. No distinct pattern so we should be all good until we get home. I will be so much more relaxed about the possibility of her coming early when we are back home! (knowing my luck she will still be late though, lol)

quiros-sorry to hear you are in so much pain...

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies! 
Just wanted to share that I finished Stellas nursery finally and posted the pictures!

https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1112821-stella-noelles-nursery-finished.html

Can't believe that august is next week!


----------



## evoluv

Happily- beautiful nursery! Very jealous as my LO won't be getting a nursery until our house is finished with remodeling

Well after a long 2 hours of bouncing and swimming laps in the pool yesterday and maybe DTD ;) I woke up this am with pinkish brownish discharge in my undies! Went away after 2 hours but here I am almost 12 hrs later with more of what looks like my plug! So Im starting to lose it. Just very nervous bc with DD I lost it one day and following night I lost waters! Hoping this isn't the case only bc I have my 2nd baby shower with my side of the family! Hope he stays put at least until Sunday night!!


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey ladies!
> Just wanted to share that I finished Stellas nursery finally and posted the pictures!
> 
> https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1112821-stella-noelles-nursery-finished.html
> 
> Can't believe that august is next week!

I can't open the link for some reason, says its broken?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey everyone - 

Evoluv - I wish I was losing my plug! 

No symptoms here at all really at the moment ... still feel like my pelvis is being split in two and get occasional cramping but I have definately gone from thinking this baby is going to come early to thinkingshe is probably going to take after her sister and come late unfortunately. 

I am waiting for my midwife to call me back with my blood results as well - hopefully my iron levels will have come up enough so I can have my birth at the midwife led unit in my town rather than having to travel but I have to see my useless consultant on Tuesday as well which will be another waste of time!

Cant believe it is August on Wednesday and more and more babies will be arriving!


----------



## Cin

Happily - Love the nursery, especially the crown above her name and the matching furniture. We're in the middle of decorating ours, hoping to get it finished by tomorrow night. :D

Evo - Ooh that's exciting! I'm a bit jealous. Here's hoping he decides to stay put til after Sunday for you!

Candy Cane - Same here, I had to click on the 'Find more posts by this user' button 

Hope&faith - I hope your iron levels have increased, having to travel would be a pain in the backside. 

---

Nothing to report here really, think the baby's going through a growth spurt as I'm constantly hungry. I'm craving roast chicken right now, mmmm! Also I'll be full term tomorrow, woohoo :happydance:


----------



## babyquiros812

So Friday morning, I woke up with contractions from hell! I thought I was being split in two. I was having pains every 10 minutes. By the time I got to the hospital, they were every 5-6 minutes. They checked my cervix and I was only 1cm dilated. Arrrgghhhh! So I walked around the hospital for about an hour (contracting like crazy the whole time). When I get back to the room, its like the contractions completely disappeared. Im kind of glad though. These obviously were not contractions but they did come in waves. From my history, I know that I can handle contractions until at least 3cm comfortably. Im guessing it must have been from taking my first dose of iron pill. No more for me. Ill have to take a transfusion instead. I made sure to eat it with a big meal and had plenty of foods that would make passing through a lot easier and it still hurt like the dickens. 
Since Ive been home, the real contractions are coming every 20 to 30 minutes now. Im not sure what to do. Does this mean Im in labor? Im not so sure now. Im afraid their gonna go away if I go to the hospital. I know I need to wait until their 5 minutes apart so Im gonna wait as looong as possible. 
I plan on doing a lot of walking! :winkwink:


----------



## Cin

That's exciting news Babyquiros!! Sending lots of labour dust your way :dust: Can't believe how many August mummy's are having/have had their babies!


----------



## Candy Cane

Quiros I don't really know what advice to give as never had a baby before but if it were me, I would call my midwife and ask their advice, can you do that?


----------



## babyquiros812

Candy Cane said:


> Quiros I don't really know what advice to give as never had a baby before but if it were me, I would call my midwife and ask their advice, can you do that?

Yeah, Ive talked to plenty of doctors and since the ER visit, Ive stopped contracting. Im gonna continue to walk and bounce on the ball and pray! This is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi everyone!

My boyfriend and I had our mini vacation. It was very nice and we had lots of sex... I hope a night of sex is ok for the baby? No blood or soreness, so I'm assuming all is well?

But I beat him in mini golf - I'm never letting him live it down that his pregnant girlfriend beat him at something. :D


----------



## gardenofedens

I couldn't sleep at all last night....so painful on my hips and couldn't get comfortable and kept having the worst BH. I finally propped myself up and slept sitting up. As of this morning, I was still in pain and not sure what from...lots of cramping and sometimes it felt like contractions, sometimes it felt like gas. I've been in and out of the restroom all day as well. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but maybe this is the start? My contractions are getting stronger and more consistent. They're about every 7-10 minutes now...DH and I DTD earlier and just got back from a 2 mile walk. Now I'm resting to see if they continue or if they stop...it's been about an hour and they're still about every 7-10 minutes...


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Lyric- glad you had a good time! Im sure the sex was fine, Dh and I did this morning, first time in a bit. My only worry with me was that it was good for the first few minutes and then got really uncomfortable. 

Gardens- oh exciting, sound like your getting there! Will be thinking and praying for you and the bubs!

I have had a horribly sore back that keeps going away and coming back. Seems to have subsided but I'm still uncomfortable. Our one year wedding anniversary is tomorrow and hopefully we will be celebrating over dinner. Still trying to figure out what to do for my Hubby. We aren't going crazy cuz money is tight but I don't want to do nothing! Tuesday we have my 36 week appointment and maternity pictures. Soo excited!


----------



## evoluv

Well my Lo stayed put for my 2nd baby shower!! We are all set just waiting on him!! I kept losing mucus this weekend must have been from not sitting my ass still lol. I have my 36 week app this tues! Thinking about asking to schedule induction date! They will allow it at 39 weeks not any sooner unless medical reason of course. My DD starts school for first time this year on the 27th so I want to be mobile... At least to walk her to her classroom door! She is growing too fast :cry: I'm going to be a mess with post partum hormones, excitement and fear for her!!! 

Well ladies our month is finally here! Soon enough we will all be posting our "THIS IS IT" stories :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well like some of the other ladies I have been on and off the toilet all morning. Not getting my hopes up at all at the moment though as it could just be something I have eaten. My OH is on a training course a few hours away today but my daughter is going to my mums tonight for a 'sleepover' so it would be perfect if baby could decide to come tonight whilst she is away (this obviously wont happen as my daughters are obviously awquard and she probably will keep me holding on for another 3 weeks! ) 


Anyway I have a few bits and pieces to get done today and my little girl has a party to go to at lunch time. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## mummylanning

Good for you lyrics. My DH won't come near me now that he knows how low LOs head is. I think it freaked him out a bit. Probably best though as I am not quite sure I could manage it!


----------



## babyquiros812

I wish me and hubby could do the deed :winkwink: and so does he, but it feels a lot like grinding gears and then snapping them :nope:
I know its supposed to help things along but Im gonna save my last excrutiating attempt for my next moment of insanity :wacko:
So whos gonna have the next dream come true???


----------



## gardenofedens

Still laboring at home for a few more hours. Contractions now about 4-5 min apart for the past 5 hours or so. Waiting til they are about 3 min apart and then hospital time. haven't been able to fall asleep all night though...so jealous of dh snoring next to me!! Lol


----------



## babyquiros812

gardenofedens said:


> Still laboring at home for a few more hours. Contractions now about 4-5 min apart for the past 5 hours or so. Waiting til they are about 3 min apart and then hospital time. haven't been able to fall asleep all night though...so jealous of dh snoring next to me!! Lol

Oh, how exciting garden!!!
Good luck, rest and keep s posted if you can!
Dont forget pics


----------



## Cin

DTD is the last thing on my mind right now, especially considering I burned the whole of my lady garden last night trying to use hair removal cream :blush: All I can say is thank goodness for Sudocrem!! 

I'm so jealous of all you ladies with labour signs, all I've had is an increase in BH and slight cramping. Wishing you all very easy and joyful birthing times :flower:


----------



## babyquiros812

Am I correct in my understanding that menstrual cramps means you are dilating and/or effacing??


----------



## mummylanning

babyquiros812 said:


> Am I correct in my understanding that menstrual cramps means you are dilating and/or effacing??

Not necessarily. I've had them since 32 weeks and I have no movement and am not in labour! My cervix has not dilated at all.

Only your OB can tell you. Although you are more than 37 weeks so you mw could check.


----------



## babyquiros812

mummylanning said:


> Not necessarily. I've had them since 32 weeks and I have no movement and am not in labour! My cervix has not dilated at all.
> 
> Only your OB can tell you. Although you are more than 37 weeks so you mw could check.

Aww man, that just bursted my bubble. Lol. I am 1cm dilated but dont go back to the doc until friday. Arrgghhh, I was hoping that these cramps meant something. Guess Ill just put that one back in my bag of complaints....my poor hubby!


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm glad the sex is ok, then! We used lots of lube to help, though. 

My stomach is feeling queasy today, too. Though I"m pretty sure it's from the rich food I ate this weekend. Oh well. Taking it easy today. :)

I'm excited about everyone being so close!!! :D


----------



## gardenofedens

Quick update-we are officially admitted to the hospital! Abigail will be here soon!


----------



## Candy Cane

Cin said:


> DTD is the last thing on my mind right now, especially considering I burned the whole of my lady garden last night trying to use hair removal cream :blush: All I can say is thank goodness for Sudocrem!!

:haha::haha::haha: This really made me laugh! Sorry it shouldn't do and I hope it's not too painful but I couldn't help having a chuckle at how you'd written it :blush:

No signs for me yet but I seem to have had a sudden increase in gas (top end not the bottom end thankfully) :blush: Anything I eat is causing me huge discomfort and huge burps. I can feel undigested food sitting on top of my bump and when I get up from the chair, I feel it bubble and gurgle further downwards :cry: The other night I got really bad acid reflux and ended up with a mouth of sick.....so disgusting :cry: I have had gas throughout this pregnancy but just seems to have got a whole lot worse all of a sudden? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## 08marchbean

candy cane - I get that feeling too. and often end up with a mouth of sick :sick: Not nice at all

gardenofedens- :happydance: good luck. cant wait to see pics and hear about it!


----------



## momofone08

gardenofeden- wishing you all the best!


----------



## mummylanning

babyquiros812 said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. I've had them since 32 weeks and I have no movement and am not in labour! My cervix has not dilated at all.
> 
> Only your OB can tell you. Although you are more than 37 weeks so you mw could check.
> 
> Aww man, that just bursted my bubble. Lol. I am 1cm dilated but dont go back to the doc until friday. Arrgghhh, I was hoping that these cramps meant something. Guess Ill just put that one back in my bag of complaints....my poor hubby!Click to expand...

Sorry!:dohh: didn't mean to burst your bubble! Just going from my experience. If in doubt chek with your midwife. At 32 weeks my mw did panic I was in labour but checked me and it was just baby getting himself cosy in my pelvic area. Same when the pains got worse last week!


----------



## hope&faith09

good luck garden of edens - hope you have a good labour. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Cin

Garden - Congrats! Hope everything goes smoothly :D

Candy Cane - Haha no worries, even I managed to see the funny side (though admittedly not when I was desperately trying to empty my bladder as little as often last night) and my OH thought it was hilarious! It's healed now though thank goodness!

--

TMI but I think I'm having an actual clear out today, needed to go to the loo after everything I've eaten so far. I've definitely noticed an increase in BH and cramps too. Here's hoping it's a sign that baby will be here soon, though I'm not holding my breath..


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - fingers crossed they all sound like positive signs for you. 

On the subject of DTD me and OH are currently doing it every night although I dont actually think its doing any good. 

I also had a phone call off my consultant today he doesnt want to see me again as my iron has come up a bit yet not enough to have my baby at the midwife led unit so I am going to have to travel 40 mins to the hospital whilst in labour. Fingers crossed baby doesnt arrive in the car as I had a quick labour last time!


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm not sure if my stomach doesn't like me, or if I am indeed having a clearout? Either way, it's annoying and uncomfortable. 

I'm hoping my boyfriend may get a job. He had his second interview today and is optimistic. If so, it would be wonderful because I've been nervous and scared about this. I just wanted him to get a decent job so I really hope this works out for us. 

I'm following this thread a couple times a day now. Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## polaris

Good luck Gardenofedens - so exciting that Abigail will be here so soon!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning everyone - well I had an annoying night was sure I was in labour at 2 had contractions just like I had when it started first time but it all ended in nothing and I have woken up again with no symptoms. Very frustrating.


----------



## Candy Cane

I love this group, can you imagine us all in the same room together if we met up - we'd be taking it in turns to use the toilet for a clear out, burping, contracting and all sorts! How funny :haha::blush::haha:

Hoping all is going well for garden of edens today, waiting for another update to the front page!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cin

This is ridiculous, I'm barely 37 weeks and already over-analysing every little sign that labour is drawing near! 

Nesting - check (though may be more to do with the fact our house resembled a pig sty barely habitable by adults let alone a baby until I cleaned it this week);
Finding it difficult to sleep - check (not helped by the fact my OH was snoring next to my ear last night);
Clear out - check (though it's calmed down today); 
Back ache - check (probably due to sitting on the sofa instead of my gym ball); 
Cramps and BH - check (probably related to my increased intake of EPO and RLT this week)

Going to drive myself insane if I carry on like this for another 3+ weeks :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - I am exactly the same ... every little thing I think this could be it and its not! Very frustraing I may actually go mad before this baby arrives! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Emma11511

I keep having contractions, and everyone's sure it's 'it', my mum, OH, etc. But I always know they're going to wear off! I get them every 3-5 minutes, lasting a minute, but they always die off! It'd be painful enough going through it once and having a baby at the end of the night, let alone 3 times a day resulting in nothing! I'm just hoping that it's doing _something_, so by the time it is 'it', I'm already at least a few cms!


----------



## babyquiros812

Oh, this is so exciting. All off us are so close. The suspense is killing me. :flower: 

I finally have some good news. The baby has dropped!!! I feel so light, I can breathe so much better and I can actually feel my ribs again...its amazing!!! Although I will say my pelvic area feels more dense but thats a good sign right! The lower abdominal cramping has increased which surprisingly has me excited too. I finally have a sense of accomplishment and progression. The ball has really helped me. For now on, no more couches, no more chairs. Wherever I sit, the ball is under me!!! Im bound and determined to rock-a-bye this baby out!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emma11511

J dropped last week, I woke up and my bump look so much smaller! You can tell how low he is now though, my mum kept pointing it out!


----------



## momofone08

Cin said:


> Garden - Congrats! Hope everything goes smoothly :D
> TMI but I think I'm having an actual clear out today, needed to go to the loo after everything I've eaten so far. I've definitely noticed an increase in BH and cramps too. Here's hoping it's a sign that baby will be here soon, though I'm not holding my breath..

Same here this morning! Just hoping she waits until after Friday, then she is okay to come out :thumbup:


----------



## spiceeb

hi all, sorry not been on for a while, been in hospital since friday. started bleeding which stopped almost immediately but they kept me in. i finally managed to get out this afternoon BUT it may not be for long.

i have mw appt on friday and if baby is still tranverse then i am being admitted straight back in untill i deliver on 20th :cry::cry:

i think its bloody stupid that they wont bring my section date forward but instead have me wsting a bed for almost 3 weeks.

i honestly don't know what to do. hubbie has no annual leave left at work and i have 3 babies to think of.

going to try and see the midwife tomorrow and see if i can get to see consultant asap. 

i dont get why they can't just give me steriods and deliver on monday when i am 37+1 :cry::cry:


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm sorry Spiceeb. :(

Yup, I'm positive I'm having a clearout of sorts. I just hope he stays put for a while longer!

I'm now getting all the labour horror stories. Anyone else getting them constantly? I work out in a gym and everytime I go I have about 4-5 women offer their "advice". Ugh!


----------



## hope&faith09

Lyrics - dont listen to labour horror stories ... in my experience everyone has a different experience and you really dont know how its going to go until its your turn. My labour experience from my first pregnancy was good! 

Spiceeb - fingers crossed they dont need to re admit you or they bring your date forwards. I couldn't leave my daughter to be in hospital for three weeks its really not fair on you. 

Hope everyone is ok. I am shattered hoping for a better night sleep tonight! Cant believe its August tomorrow!


----------



## evoluv

spiceeb said:


> hi all, sorry not been on for a while, been in hospital since friday. started bleeding which stopped almost immediately but they kept me in. i finally managed to get out this afternoon BUT it may not be for long.
> 
> i have mw appt on friday and if baby is still tranverse then i am being admitted straight back in untill i deliver on 20th :cry::cry:
> 
> i think its bloody stupid that they wont bring my section date forward but instead have me wsting a bed for almost 3 weeks.
> 
> i honestly don't know what to do. hubbie has no annual leave left at work and i have 3 babies to think of.
> 
> going to try and see the midwife tomorrow and see if i can get to see consultant asap.
> 
> i dont get why they can't just give me steriods and deliver on monday when i am 37+1 :cry::cry:

I feel your pain hun!! I want this baby out. I went to my app today hoping to hear a change in my cervix (dilation wise)but nope I am STILL 1cm which I've been for 4 weeks now!!! I also wanted to schedule induction date for 39 weeks since that's what they allow without medical reason but Dr told me we would discuss next week!! It just breaks my heart bc my due date is 4 days before my DD starts her first year of school :( I have to be there and can't risk going past due date and miss walking her to the door. I wouldn't be able to live with myself... So 39 weeks and few days would also be the 20th which I'm really hoping for!!!


----------



## lyricsop03

I went to the doctor today and the baby dropped, I am thinned out and 1cm dialated. It's a good start, I suppose. :)


----------



## babyquiros812

lyricsop03 said:


> I went to the doctor today and the baby dropped, I am thinned out and 1cm dialated. It's a good start, I suppose. :)

You have a good head start at 35+6! Congrats!
Im in the same boat but I just got there at 38 weeks. Feel like Im never gonna go into labor!


----------



## katrinalorien

Omg sorry I haven't been posting you guys are awesome though! I posted my birth story in my journal...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/843095-kats-los-journey-96.html

Good luck with all y'alls births.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies! 

Quick update: 36 weeks appointment today. 1cm dilated, but I'm not thinned out and her head is down but she hasn't dropped yet. 

Took maternity pics today and hopefully will see a preview soon!

Katrina- congrats! Can't wait to read your birth story!

Lyric- woohoo! That's awesome progress!

Spice- so sorry your having a hard time! hope it gets better!

Wonder if Gardens has had baby Abigail yet!


----------



## gardenofedens

Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...

good luck to all!


----------



## mummylanning

Congratulations Gardenofedens.... and welcome to the world baby Abigail


----------



## Cin

Katrina and Garden - Congratulations!! Both of your little girls are gorgeous :)


----------



## Skelleron

It's August finally! So excited that my baby will arrive this month! &#128515;


----------



## Cin

It's a full moon tonight! Apparently the gravitational pull affects the amniotic sac which means our waters are more likely to break. There's an interesting old thread on it here, I'm not so sure on the rubbing your belly and chanting part but post #5 is really interesting.


----------



## momofone08

gardenofedens said:


> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!

congrats!


----------



## babyquiros812

gardenofedens said:


> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!

Congratulations Garden!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## lyricsop03

Aw, congrats Garden and Katrina! :)


----------



## janine0187

Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?


----------



## momofone08

janine0187 said:


> Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?

We have the same due date! How are you feeling?


----------



## babyquiros812

janine0187 said:


> Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?

Welcome Janine! Have you had any preliminary signs of labor?


----------



## babyquiros812

katrinalorien said:


> Omg sorry I haven't been posting you guys are awesome though! I posted my birth story in my journal...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/843095-kats-los-journey-96.html
> 
> Good luck with all y'alls births.

Congrats Katrina!


----------



## janine0187

momofone08 said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?
> 
> We have the same due date! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I noticed that. :) I am feeling normal really. When working the pressure of the head on my bladder is a bit hard to deal with but after a few steps then its fine.

Baby has been very active today, kicking away. Apart from that I am feeling normal. I don't get any pains apart from the kicking.

What about you?

I get the odd cramp at the bottom but nothing really to worry about.


----------



## janine0187

babyquiros812 said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?
> 
> Welcome Janine! Have you had any preliminary signs of labor?Click to expand...

Hey thanks for the welcome. :)

Nope, I dont have any signs... :wacko:


----------



## Skelleron

Congrats Gardens & Katrina - it's all getting real now! Can't believe I'm due 2 weeks on Friday, but I expect baby to be late!


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck to all of you, I hope none of you go late... I very much prefer having the baby out than in :D


----------



## lyricsop03

My parents are annoying me. My dad is going away from where I live for work from August 20th to September 5th. I'm due the 29th. They want me to be induced early so my dad can see him and don't understand why I don't want that. I mean, I understand my dad doesn't want to miss his grandchild being born, but I refuse to be induced if not medically necessary. And I feel bad that it happened that way. Sorry, just had to rant!

And I told my doctor yesterday I haven't gotten that many Braxton Hicks and if that was normal. She said yes, but of course I now got them all day today. (Not so much that they're a concern, but still.) I should have kept my mouth shut!

Hope moms and babies are doing well. :)


----------



## Candy Cane

gardenofedens said:


> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!

Congrats Gardens! Front page updated :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

janine0187 said:


> Only discovered this thread now. Can you put me down for 18th August please?

Front page updated - welcome :flower:


----------



## Cin

Welcome to our little group Janine :wave: 

I had a really disappointing evening last night, I thought I was having contractions every 40 mins initially, then every half hour. They didn't feel like any BH that I've had before but must have been because they've stopped now. BOO! 
I'm off to get my hair coloured and restyled now, first haircut I've had in over a year (!) Glad to hear everyone's doing well, can't wait to read the next labour announcement :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Candy Cane said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!
> 
> Congrats Gardens! Front page updated :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you candy cane. Abigail was actually born on July 31 at 3:09am if you don't mind updating the front page again. Hope I can still post in the fireflies group! :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies! Got a preview of the maternity pic's we took on tuesday at 36+1. YAY!






:happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

They're beautiful Happily - I really like the second one! Next time I won't wait so long to get maternity pics because now I don't have any, lol! Oh well, I get to hold my beautiful baby instead and it's all worth it!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah, I was actually worried they wouldn't get done because we were supposed to take them a month ago and had to keep rescheduling because of my dh's schedule. But honestly, I'm so ready for Stella to be here that it would have been fine if she came early and they didn't get done. But I'm happy they did get done!


----------



## katrinalorien

They look awesome!


----------



## Emma11511

I have to say, I am officially jealous seeing pictures of people who were due after me with their babies *cough* gardenofedens and katrina :hissy:


----------



## katrinalorien

Lol yes... I'd rather her be out than in :haha:


----------



## Emma11511

To the rest of you ladies...

You are banned from popping any out until Julian is here. You hear me? *BANNED.*


----------



## babyquiros812

Hey ladies!

Well, Im here at the hospital. Started having contractions at 9pm last night. When we got to the hospital, my blood pressure shot up and I had major bloody show. Due to the blood pressure and headaches, they are inducing me. This could still be a long journey. We are hoping baby comes today. If not, tomorrow. I wish I could eat something!!! :wacko:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Woo hoo! Good luck Baby Quiros!!! Keep us all updated!


----------



## evoluv

OMG i am offically jealous! The full moon must have done something to a lot of ladies! Good luck quiros!!!! cant wait to hear an update:flower:


----------



## Cin

Happily - Awesome photos!

Quiros - Fab news, keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## lyricsop03

Good luck quiro!

And I like the maternity photos. I wish I could get some done, but we don't have money really. Either way, I like them a lot! Sometimes they look cheesy but these are very nice!


----------



## polaris

I love logging on to see if anyone else has had their babies yet! So exciting - and makes it seem very real! On the one hand I am a little bit jealous but on the other hand I'm hoping baby stays put for another week or two as I am SOOO not organized. Still don't even have hospital bag packed. And really want to give the house a thorough clean too as I know I won't feel like doing it once LO is here! Last day in work tomorrow before maternity leave - yay!!!!


----------



## spiceeb

well just a quickie, baby is still transverse but got midwife in the morning so hopefully she'll get my date brought forward, either than or i am being admitted tomorrow untill section date of *20th *and then the 3 days after :(


----------



## Skelleron

Just a quick update from me: I had my 38-week midwife appt today, all is well and baby is 1/5th engaged (4/5ths palpable) which isn't much but it's progress from 2-weeks ago! I have another appt in 2-weeks to see how I'm progressing!
Hope everyone else is holding up ok!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am soooooo jelous of everyone having their babies! I held a friends 4 week old little girl today and it mademe so desperate for my little girl to arrive although I have now prepared myself for going well and truly overdue! My daughter was late therefore I have no reason to believe this little tinker will do anything different! But hopefully its a maximum of 3 - 4 weeks at the most!


----------



## janine0187

I am jealous too especially when all my friends already had their babies for weeks/months... :wacko:
Hate the waiting. I dont think this thing about raspberry leaf tea or spicy foods to quicken up the labour doesnt really work... Baby just cant make an appearance too late. The latest can be 3-4 days lol


----------



## Emma11511

Off up the hospital in the morning. Had contractions for 4 weeks, the last 5 days have been really regular. Every 10 minutes to every 3. Hurting so bad as well. Can't sleep or eat or anything! And I'm so swollen!
Told the midwife yesterday and got told the usual of 'take paracetamol'. Well 1) I have been and they do f*** all, 2) I've been taking them for 4 weeks now, which can't be good for me or J!
I have an irritable uterus as well, which makes the contractions even more painful. And they've said they won't even think about inducing me until 40+14.
My mum's told me to just go up there and kick up a fuss until they do something. I'm not coping any more :(


----------



## gardenofedens

Emma11511 said:


> I have to say, I am officially jealous seeing pictures of people who were due after me with their babies *cough* gardenofedens and katrina :hissy:

lol - I'm sorry Emma! Hope your Julian comes soon! While I was in labor with regular contractions, I couldn't eat because the two times I did it made the contractions stop completely and I had to wait for my body to digest the food and then start contracting all over again. It was terrible. I can't imagine going through all of that consistently for four weeks now! I would also be LIVID if the doctor expected me to wait until 42 weeks before inducing...that's crazy! Good luck!

Quiros - Good luck hun, hope you're doing well!


----------



## lyricsop03

Polaris: I understand how you feel about not being prepared!!! I want him to stay as long as possible... but it's not up to me. Ugh, the waiting game really, really sucks!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

gardenofedens said:


> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!
> 
> Congrats Gardens! Front page updated :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you candy cane. Abigail was actually born on July 31 at 3:09am if you don't mind updating the front page again. Hope I can still post in the fireflies group! :)Click to expand...

Have updated for you - its to do with the time difference between the countries because when I checked your post, the timing stamped on it made it the day after so if anyone else from outside the UK has a wrong date, can you let me know?


----------



## Krystal 123

Hey Candy Cane, 

Hope it's not too late to add me :) I'm due 21st august.... Wow this is a big thread, I've got a lot to catch up on lol x

Oh I'm team blue ;)


----------



## spiceeb

1 hour till midwife, please let them deliver next week x x x x x


----------



## Newbride2011

Can I be added on your august fireflies team please hun? Due 24th august team yellow :) xxx


----------



## Cin

Spiceeb - Thinking of you, let us know what they say :hugs:

--

Welcome Krystal and Newbride! 

I can totally relate to still not feeling prepared for baby's arrival. At the moment there's nothing more I want than to hold my little boy in my arms BUT at the same time, I don't feel the house is anywhere near ready. It's strange because I'm normally a totally laid back, go with the flow type of person. Now I just want everything to be ready, in it's place and perfect!


----------



## jamies girl

Hello ladies!! May be a little bit late as i was due yesterday but can i join you? :)!! So anxious to find out whether im team blue or pink, hurry up baby!!! Xx


----------



## Dumpling

I'm due August 25th, team yellow! Getting a bit nervous about it all now, we are in the middle of decorating & the house is such a mess. The baby has no room of its own & has stuff in every room, tucked away. I finally packed my bag yesterday & I'm hoping we can build the crib this weekend, just in case! Anybody else just as unprepared?!


----------



## gardenofedens

Candy Cane said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Baby Abigail arrived this morning! More info in journal...
> 
> good luck to all!
> 
> Congrats Gardens! Front page updated :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you candy cane. Abigail was actually born on July 31 at 3:09am if you don't mind updating the front page again. Hope I can still post in the fireflies group! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Have updated for you - its to do with the time difference between the countries because when I checked your post, the timing stamped on it made it the day after so if anyone else from outside the UK has a wrong date, can you let me know?Click to expand...

Oh yea, that makes sense! Sorry about that and thanks so much for correcting it...


----------



## Mrs O Xx

For the last few months all we have been doing is decorating the house and hallway it took such along time I have hardly had chance to think of being pregnant. There are still a few bits to do like doors being glossed etc
I said to myself I can't wait for the house to be finished so I can relax and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy which is my last one! But I keep finding new things to do lol. I decided my bathroom needed touching up and that my kitchen cupboard doors needed a bit of a makeover :haha:
This pregnancy has gone super fast for me because I have kept myself so busy! :wacko:
Hoping for a home birth this time had a scan yesterday to check baby is definitely head down and she is, and I have now packed a hospital bag (just incase) I cant believe that im 37weeks today cant wait to meet my baby :cloud9:


----------



## Candy Cane

Krystal 123 said:


> Hey Candy Cane,
> 
> Hope it's not too late to add me :) I'm due 21st august.... Wow this is a big thread, I've got a lot to catch up on lol x
> 
> Oh I'm team blue ;)

Updated for you and welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Wow we've had lots of new members come over to the thread today, I have updated the front page for you all, those who sent PM's and those who have asked on the thread. Welcome to you all, do post and tell us how you are doing - we're finding the thread is getting most exciting now that August has finally arrived!


----------



## lyricsop03

Hi to all the new members!!! :)

Dumpling: I am not ready. We are JUST getting the baby's room ready now. We're hoping to get the crib and the basics in early next week. And I'm moving in, too, so lots of busyness! I hope baby hangs on until we're ready. I do have my hospital bag packed, though. 

What are foods that are good to eat when you have bad heartburn? I don't want to eat anymore as the heartburn sucks, but I know I need to with the baby.


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls,

Not sure if anyone remembers me but I was meant to be due in August but it was not meant to be.. But I wanted to pop in and say congrats to those who have had their babies and good luck to all the girls who will be expecting their babies soon.... Xxxx


----------



## mummylanning

I decided today that rather than waiting and counting down the days until LO makes an appearance I am going to make plans and spend the time doing stuff I want to do and trying to not think every little pain or movement is labour and not worrying about staying close to home.

If i dont I am going to go crazy with waiting! Plus I know I am big and heavy and it takes me a while to do stuff but this is going to be the last few weeks for a while that I can do me stuff! Its my birthday tomorrow and I didnt plan anything in case (after 2 early labour scares) I went in to labour early. Now I regret it! 

So I am off to make plans for tomorrow no matter how last minute they are! :dance:


----------



## evoluv

I wish my family and friends lives closer to me so I can make plans :( my family lives about hr and half away and with gas prices it's too expensive to just come and go everyday! Instead I'm here constantly wondering "if this is it" DH family lives near us but I don't fancy them nor do they me so I'm stuck at home! What else can I do to keep myself occupied and not think about when it's gonna happen


----------



## mummylanning

Evoluv, both mine and my DH's families live at least 1 1/2 hour plane journey away so I can sympathise x


----------



## Candy Cane

ladykara said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers me but I was meant to be due in August but it was not meant to be.. But I wanted to pop in and say congrats to those who have had their babies and good luck to all the girls who will be expecting their babies soon.... Xxxx

So sorry to hear that - you were so supportive to people here, I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

lyricsop03 said:


> Hi to all the new members!!! :)
> 
> Dumpling: I am not ready. We are JUST getting the baby's room ready now. We're hoping to get the crib and the basics in early next week. And I'm moving in, too, so lots of busyness! I hope baby hangs on until we're ready. I do have my hospital bag packed, though.
> 
> What are foods that are good to eat when you have bad heartburn? I don't want to eat anymore as the heartburn sucks, but I know I need to with the baby.

Try drinking warm milk for your heartburn - it's helping me loads. I can't drink milk by itself but have it as hot chocolate and it works well for me. I also found moving to liquid Gaviscon has helped me loads too - I was taking tablet form Rennies before which helped for all of ten minutes before it returned but the Gaviscon seems to be more of a preventative. I got the mint flavoured double-action liquid in a bright pink bottle.


----------



## MummyLaura93

I never really posted too much in here and now it's August already! Haha, how is. Everyone doing? I'm getting so bored and tired now :( x


----------



## Candy Cane

MummyLaura93 said:


> I never really posted too much in here and now it's August already! Haha, how is. Everyone doing? I'm getting so bored and tired now :( x

Same here, bored, tired and fed up! 9 days I can cope with but if you add on the potential 14 days you are allowed to go overdue, 23 days sounds way worse!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Candy Cane said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> I never really posted too much in here and now it's August already! Haha, how is. Everyone doing? I'm getting so bored and tired now :( x
> 
> Same here, bored, tired and fed up! 9 days I can cope with but if you add on the potential 14 days you are allowed to go overdue, 23 days sounds way worse!!Click to expand...

Oh goodness don't! I'm trying not to think I'll go over but I've had no signs as of yet :(


----------



## gardenofedens

If it makes you ladies feel better, I had zero signs as well until a week before I delivered. Granted, I went into early labor but maybe no signs until right before everything starts isn't too uncommon? I have no idea since this is my first but maybe! (my birth story is in my journal if you want to read more)


----------



## babyquiros812

Baby Quiros has arrived!!! Yayyyyy!

He arrived August 3 @ 112am

We almost had to have a c-section but had an ECV done and proceeded with a vaginal delivery. 2 pushes and he was out. I had been laboring for several hours without progression because no one realized that he was transverse. 
All is good now. Im the happiest momma in the world!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Candy Cane

babyquiros812 said:


> Baby Quiros has arrived!!! Yayyyyy!
> 
> He arrived August 3 @ 112am
> 
> We almost had to have a c-section but had an ECV done and proceeded with a vaginal delivery. 2 pushes and he was out. I had been laboring for several hours without progression because no one realized that he was transverse.
> All is good now. Im the happiest momma in the world!!! :cloud9:

Awwww many congrats, will update front page for you now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## katrinalorien

Wow he looks wonderful!


----------



## Krystal 123

Congratulations Hun :) xx


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats! 


I am only slightly jelous! Candy cane - I am with you on the thought of another 8 days I can cope with but going another 2 weeks after that argh just the thought of it is horrible but I guess bubs will come when ready! 

And for any forst time ladies please dont worry about having no symptoms before labour with my first I literally had no symptoms no warning nothing until I woke up one night having contractions so it really can ad does come out of the blue!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats!!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Please could you add me... August 6th due date and we are team yellow! 

Thank you :)


----------



## Cin

Congrats Quiros, he's gorgeous!

--

My body keeps teasing me. Last night I woke up with my stomach rock solid and an intense period pain in the lower half of my bump, thought it was the start of things so I came downstairs and watched TV for a while but had no more pains after that, just irregular & painless BH. Same thing happened this afternoon, it was such an intense feeling that I couldn't stand up straight. I got myself excited again thinking it was a contraction but I've had nothing else like that since. I've had BH throughout the day, mostly painless but a few have been accompanied by a light crampy feeling, just like period pains. Speaking of the Devil - I've just started having another lightly crampy BH. I wish my body would decide what it wants to do :dohh:


----------



## Candy Cane

havingmyfirst said:


> Please could you add me... August 6th due date and we are team yellow!
> 
> Thank you :)

All done - welcome :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Quiros, have you got a name for your baby yet? Let me know when you have and I will update the front page as think you are the only one on there without a name showing for your 'lil bubba at the moment!


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - my body is doing exactly the same ... this morning I had a number of 'contraction' type feelings that made me have to stop what I was doing, we decided to carry on with our day as normal and of course it all stopped again! I guess my body is just preparing itself!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Cin said:


> Congrats Quiros, he's gorgeous!
> 
> --
> 
> My body keeps teasing me. Last night I woke up with my stomach rock solid and an intense period pain in the lower half of my bump, thought it was the start of things so I came downstairs and watched TV for a while but had no more pains after that, just irregular & painless BH. Same thing happened this afternoon, it was such an intense feeling that I couldn't stand up straight. I got myself excited again thinking it was a contraction but I've had nothing else like that since. I've had BH throughout the day, mostly painless but a few have been accompanied by a light crampy feeling, just like period pains. Speaking of the Devil - I've just started having another lightly crampy BH. I wish my body would decide what it wants to do :dohh:

Same here! & I think we have the same EDD :flower:
I get period like cramps randomly then nothing... either that or it's trapped wind :(


----------



## babyquiros812

Candy Cane said:


> Quiros, have you got a name for your baby yet? Let me know when you have and I will update the front page as think you are the only one on there without a name showing for your 'lil bubba at the moment!

Yes, his name is Kervin Jason. Sorry, Ive been in and out of it lately. 

Thank you everybody for the congrats!

I wish all you ladies the best of luck with your deliveries--which will come before you know it!!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Aw congrats, Quiro! He's gorgeous!

My body is tiring super easily now. It's making me grumpy, lol.

On the bright side, I made a huge batch of brownies. :D


----------



## UkCath

Im being teased by various signs too... Nothing at the moment though..


----------



## Emma11511

update-

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1123171-night-up-hospital-im-starting-labour.html


----------



## babyquiros812

Emma11511 said:


> update-
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1123171-night-up-hospital-im-starting-labour.html

Yay Emma! Hope you have a safe delivery and update us


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck Emma!


----------



## lyricsop03

Good luck Emma! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

good luck emma


----------



## Cin

Hope&faith and Mummylaura -Our bodies are evil teasing us like this! Though I'm hoping it wont be much longer because I'm having my bloody show at the moment! Eek :happydance:

Emma - Ooh good luck, glad it's finally started to happen for you after so long!


----------



## gardenofedens

Ooh, yay cin! hope things start for you soon!


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - I lost my plug yesterday ... had major 'contractions' during the night and I really thought it was it, but no today I have nothing again. I guess I am slowly getting nearer to delivery but I guess I could still be waiting another 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Candy Cane

This is so unfair I am not getting any symptoms yet :wacko: (sounds like the 2WW all over again doesn't it!) :haha: I am holding out that mine will be like the ladies who have said theirs just happened without warning :happydance:

Wonder who will be next!


----------



## Cin

Hope&faith - I can't imagine how frustrating that must be, on the bright side it looks like your body is definitely getting ready to go into labour soon :)

--

I've not really had any more signs since. It's so annoying! I'm certain it was my bloody show this morning. Possibly TMI but I got out of bed because I felt a bit damp 'down there', went to the loo and there was red stringy stuff in my knickers and as I stood up, pinky/browny mucus was literally dripping out of me onto the floor - managed to get it all over our bathroom rug, which I only cleaned a few days ago :dohh: I've had a few BH since but only two crampy ones. My lower back is acheing but that's probably because I've spent today cleaning our bedroom and the spare room. Definitely TMI now - I keep feeling loads of pressure in my rectum, as if I need to go to the toilet, but try as I might I just can't go! I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow morning so I'm hoping she can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I have been feeling pretty yucky the past few days. I have had back aches, lots of pressure in my hips which makes laying on the couch feel awful, not been sleeping well. I have still have had continuously been losing my plug since 34 weeks. At my last appointment I was 1cm dilated and I have another appointment tomorrow morning so we will see if I have made process. At my last appointment when she checked me I was very uncomfortable and crampy the rest of the day which I didn't like at all. I have also had an increase in discharge and feel like I always have to pee. 

On another note my friend Courtney had her baby girl Charlotte on Friday evening and we went and saw her yesterday and she is just precious! It made me really wish it was our turn cuz I long to hold my little girl. Only a few more weeks... Or sooner if you want Stella. 37 weeks tomorrow! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Cin - it a sounds very promising ... I spnt 95% of my first labour on the loo ...I really felt the urge to go and nothing would come out until finally Amy appeared. Apparently my last words to the midwife were 'I am just having a big poo' hmmm maybe a baby instead!

I have had no symptoms at all today. x


----------



## lyricsop03

Aw, I'm sorry all you guys have symptoms but nothing's come out of it. Right now, I"m lucky, but I"m sure I'll get them sooner or later.

I saw a really adorable baby in church this morning. He was so cute. I want my own baby, lol!

My boyfriend and I are FINALLY setting up the crib today, yay!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

37 weeks! Full term finally!!! Yay!

Have any of yOu been taking evening primrose or drinking red raspberry leaf tea? I started evening primrose tablets orally two days ago and am going out to but the tea today. Not sure if any of it will actually help with labor but I have read enough stories about it to at least try it! 

Doc appointment today and I'm crossing my fingers that there is at least alittle progress! I have to see another doc cuz mine is out this week so im a tad nervous! It has been sooooo horribly hot here over this past weekend. We came home and it was 90 degrees in our bedroom! Yuck! Anyways hope we get to here some " this is it" posts soon!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats on full term :happydance:

I have stayed away from EPO and RL - I know plenty of people who have taken them and they haven't worked as they claim to work, and also I am not sure about messing about with my body......much as I want this baby to come now or at least on time, I would rather my body do what it needs to do when it knows it needs to rather than forcing it.....individual choice I guess (just you wait, I will be the only overdue person on this thread for saying that now :haha:)


----------



## evoluv

well i hope of you ladies had a wonderful weekend! its been chaos at my home! we are doing some remodeling to our home. Hopefully it will be finished by the time LO decided to make an appearance. Im having fun looking for flooring, paint and lighting for our new room but it still doesn't keep my mind off "When will it be it" i hate saying this but i am really just fed up of being pregnant :cry:
i have so many things going on this month followed by next month, i just wished this little guy would come so i can be "myself" with my old energy to get ready for upcoming events! well enough of my rant....

hope all of yall are well!!!


----------



## Skelleron

Hey ladies, just checking back in. I've been feeling pressure on my cervix for the past 48-hrs but no other signs. I've been drinking the occasional cup of RL tea, but mainly because I prefer it to traditional tea atm!
Hubby & I have finally decided on 2 possible names for our little one, 2 options for a boy & girl - I'm thrilled because for so long DH would not focus on choosing one! They are either:
Girl - Amelie Elsie
- Ava Elsie
Boy - Noah Joseph
- Jacob Joseph

Does anyone have any preferences?

Hope everyone else is progressing well


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> 37 weeks! Full term finally!!! Yay!
> 
> Have any of yOu been taking evening primrose or drinking red raspberry leaf tea? I started evening primrose tablets orally two days ago and am going out to but the tea today. Not sure if any of it will actually help with labor but I have read enough stories about it to at least try it!
> 
> Doc appointment today and I'm crossing my fingers that there is at least alittle progress! I have to see another doc cuz mine is out this week so im a tad nervous! It has been sooooo horribly hot here over this past weekend. We came home and it was 90 degrees in our bedroom! Yuck! Anyways hope we get to here some " this is it" posts soon!!!

Congrats on full term Happily! :)

I would have been full term yesterday and my calendar pop-up said to start taking epo and rrlt. Guess I won't be needing that, lol! The reviews were so mixed but so many of the dr reviews said that unless your body is ready to start preparing, the supplements won't do anything anyway so I didn't see what it would hurt...



Skelleron said:


> Hey ladies, just checking back in. I've been feeling pressure on my cervix for the past 48-hrs but no other signs. I've been drinking the occasional cup of RL tea, but mainly because I prefer it to traditional tea atm!
> Hubby & I have finally decided on 2 possible names for our little one, 2 options for a boy & girl - I'm thrilled because for so long DH would not focus on choosing one! They are either:
> Girl - Amelie Elsie
> - Ava Elsie
> Boy - Noah Joseph
> - Jacob Joseph
> 
> Does anyone have any preferences?
> 
> Hope everyone else is progressing well

I won't be much help, I like all of the options. :) I think I prefer Jacob to Noah. Is Amelie pronounced like Emily? If so, I think "Emily" Elsie sounds too similar with them both starting with "eh" and ending with "ee". But they are all beautiful. :) My friend had a little girl a couple months ago and named her Avaleigh.


----------



## janine0187

Well girls... 38 weeks + 2 days today. Have been getting lower back pain since yesterday... is that a sign I wonder?


----------



## Skelleron

> I won't be much help, I like all of the options. :) I think I prefer Jacob to Noah. Is Amelie pronounced like Emily? If so, I think "Emily" Elsie sounds too similar with them both starting with "eh" and ending with "ee". But they are all beautiful. :) My friend had a little girl a couple months ago and named her Avaleigh.

Thanks for your comments, I hadn't thought that they were too similar before, but good to think it through now! Amelie does sound like Emily but with an 'Am' sound at the beginning not an 'Em' sound.
I'll continue to think it through, just so relieved we at least have a short list now &#128515; Thanks again & congratulations on the birth of Abigail Xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh I really like Amelie Elsie! Very pretty! As for boys, I think both names are awesome, I love the name Noah but Jacob Joseph has a really nice sound to it! Names are so difficult. So glad that my Dh and I finally agreed on Stella Noelle after we found she was a girl. It was driving me crazy!! Haha


----------



## gardenofedens

Pronounced amelie, I like it  never heard it before. I like all of them, you have a tough choice on your hands


----------



## Cin

Happily - I've been taking RLT since 32 weeks (switched to 6x 400mg capsules at 36 weeks) and EPO since 37 weeks (3x 1000mg capsules a day orally). It remains to be seen whether they'll have any effect or not but I've read so many positive stories about them, it can't hurt to try. 

Skelleron - They're all lovely names, personally I prefer Amelie Elsie and Noah Joseph :)

-- 

No more signs here :nope: I had an appointment with the midwife this morning, told her everything I'd experienced over the last few days - she said she's expecting me to give birth within the week but I really don't think that's going to happen, especially seeing as this is my first pregnancy. Fingers crossed she's right, though I'm hoping to have a home water birth and we still don't have our birthing pool! The local hospital loans them out (for free) for home births to women who are 37+ weeks, but at the moment they're all being used. I'm having visions of having to nip down the shops mid-labour to buy a kiddie paddling pool :haha:


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks ladies, it's so nice to be able to discuss name choices with people, as we're keeping it a secret from friends and family until baby arrives and we make our decision!
I think my favourites are:
Amelie Elsie &
Noah Joseph
But there's still time for us to change our minds &#128521;
Thanks again &#128516;


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies

So last week I had my first cervical check, I was 1cm dilated but baby's head wasn't engaged and my cervix hadn't started thinning out yet. My doctor is out this week so I saw another doctor today. She checked me and I'm still 1cm dilated but baby's head is super low and my cervix is starting to thin. 

After I left my appointment I called dh and walked around the hospital gift shop before heading out to the parking lot because there is no cell phone signal in there. Decided to go to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a bunch of pinkish mucousy blood. I decide to go back up and ask doc and she said it's completely normal and that it should turn brown by tonight. 

Well tonight when I went to the bathroom there was a thick brown chunk of something when I wiped. Tmi I know. It wasn't solid and was kind of mushy when I touched it but it was thick and all stuck together. This was accompanied by brown discharge and mucous. Now I'm confused... Is this all from my cervical check, is it my mucous plug or god forbid is it something else... Baby is fine and moving around but I still want to know what this is. Should I call doc?


----------



## lyricsop03

I saw the doctor today. Cervix is still 1cm dilated, but I"m very much thinned out. And baby dropped even more. I have to pee every 15 minutes now! 

And my ankles swelled so that they resemble the size of my knees. Besides elevating, could anything else help?

My boyfriend and I settled on a tentative name. Colton. Not sure of a middle name, but we like Colton. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there ladies
> 
> So last week I had my first cervical check, I was 1cm dilated but baby's head wasn't engaged and my cervix hadn't started thinning out yet. My doctor is out this week so I saw another doctor today. She checked me and I'm still 1cm dilated but baby's head is super low and my cervix is starting to thin.
> 
> After I left my appointment I called dh and walked around the hospital gift shop before heading out to the parking lot because there is no cell phone signal in there. Decided to go to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a bunch of pinkish mucousy blood. I decide to go back up and ask doc and she said it's completely normal and that it should turn brown by tonight.
> 
> Well tonight when I went to the bathroom there was a thick brown chunk of something when I wiped. Tmi I know. It wasn't solid and was kind of mushy when I touched it but it was thick and all stuck together. This was accompanied by brown discharge and mucous. Now I'm confused... Is this all from my cervical check, is it my mucous plug or god forbid is it something else... Baby is fine and moving around but I still want to know what this is. Should I call doc?

My guess would be your mucous plug...have you googled mucous plug images to compare?


----------



## hope&faith09

Happilyamrs - i would guess its your mucus plug. they come in all shapes and sizes. I have been losing mine slowly over the last week. 

I am really hoping to get my hair cut today ... I had it done just before Amy arrived and it made me feel so much better! 

Hope everyone is ok. Wondering when the next birth announcement will be!


----------



## Candy Cane

Lol I googled that too and its really funny to see what people have put on there! Amazing the tools we have at our fingertips these days!


----------



## Cin

I wonder how Emma's getting on? Last post I saw from her said she was at the hospital having regular contractions. I had a phonecall from the hospital this morning, our birth pool is ready to pick up - going to collect it in a few hours :happydance:


----------



## twickywabbit

Update from me :)


Had an appt. yesterday, still no dilation/cervix is closed and not thinned out. No where near labor and I havent even seen a mucous plug. :(


----------



## momofone08

Sorry TMI, but is the whole clear out theory true? 
On Friday I was 0dialated and 0 effaced and no where near labor.

I was cramping this morning and turned into a c o. Now, I feel crampy like a period. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Candy Cane

momofone08 said:


> Sorry TMI, but is the whole clear out theory true?
> On Friday I was 0dialated and 0 effaced and no where near labor.
> 
> I was cramping this morning and turned into a c o. Now, I feel crampy like a period. Does this mean anything?

Could be the start of early labour! I'm not sure about the dilation/effacement though - they don't check that in the UK until your due date and beyond as they say it's not a good/accurate indication anyway so that's the theory on why they don't do it......I would love to know how far I am in that department!


----------



## gardenofedens

momofone08 said:


> Sorry TMI, but is the whole clear out theory true?
> On Friday I was 0dialated and 0 effaced and no where near labor.
> 
> I was cramping this morning and turned into a c o. Now, I feel crampy like a period. Does this mean anything?

I would say so! 

*Mucous plug lost 7/24
*Camping/Hiking 7/23 - 7/27
*Midnightish 7/28 a couple strong contractions woke me up but I went back to sleep
*7/29 started feeling contractions more regularly and spent all day in the restroom with clear out, discharge turned from mucous to watery around 6-8pm (slow amniotic fluid leak)
*7/30 admitted to hospital for slow leak and regular contractions
*7/31 3:09am - Abigail arrived!


----------



## momofone08

Candy Cane said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry TMI, but is the whole clear out theory true?
> On Friday I was 0dialated and 0 effaced and no where near labor.
> 
> I was cramping this morning and turned into a c o. Now, I feel crampy like a period. Does this mean anything?
> 
> Could be the start of early labour! I'm not sure about the dilation/effacement though - they don't check that in the UK until your due date and beyond as they say it's not a good/accurate indication anyway so that's the theory on why they don't do it......I would love to know how far I am in that department!Click to expand...




gardenofedens said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry TMI, but is the whole clear out theory true?
> On Friday I was 0dialated and 0 effaced and no where near labor.
> 
> I was cramping this morning and turned into a c o. Now, I feel crampy like a period. Does this mean anything?
> 
> I would say so!
> 
> *Mucous plug lost 7/24
> *Camping/Hiking 7/23 - 7/27
> *Midnightish 7/28 a couple strong contractions woke me up but I went back to sleep
> *7/29 started feeling contractions more regularly and spent all day in the restroom with clear out, discharge turned from mucous to watery around 6-8pm (slow amniotic fluid leak)
> *7/30 admitted to hospital for slow leak and regular contractions
> *7/31 3:09am - Abigail arrived!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!! I am hoping this may be it. The Dr. said I had no progress and I am worried that it can't be possible to be in labor lol. Hopefully she is ready to surprise me. I am having some sharp pains at the top of my uterus that com and go. PLEASE OH PLEASE KARLEE MAKE YOUR ENTRANCE!


----------



## lyricsop03

I know it's normal for feet to swell, but is it normal for hands to get puffy, too? Mine are swelling and I'm just worried that I should call the doctor about it. 

And me too - I just want my baby to get here soon! I"m tired of waiting and carting along a little being that I haven't seen and am so excited to.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have officially had enough of being pregnant ... and I now want to go and hit everyone who said I would go early. I saw the midwife yesterday for my 39 week appointment and need to ring up for my final blood results this evening, if my iron levels are above 10 I can give birth at my midwife center so everyone keep their fingers crossed! 

Baby is still back to back and engaged and I am still getting random contractions that start and nothing comes of them so I have another appointment booked with midwife for next week but I think I will be going in crying if baby hasnt arrived by then! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Cin

Lyrics - Mild swelling is normal. Mine aren't noticably swollen to look at but my engagement ring is so much tighter than it used to be! If you've had a sudden swelling though it might be best to call your doctor as it can be sign a Pre-E. 

Hope&faith - :hugs: I hope your iron levels are high enough, let us know what the results are.

----

We had a phonecall from the hospital yesterday morning to tell us the birth pool was ready for collection. We picked it up and inflated it during the afternoon - not had a trial run with water yet but oh my gosh it's so comfy to sit in!! Here it is in situ - I think it looks beautiful :haha:

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-08-07145725.jpg

Also it's my OH's birthday today. Was hoping baby would make an appearance to celebrate the occasion but it doesn't look likely!


----------



## Candy Cane

Lyrics, yes hand swelling is normal as long as its not extreme - my pregnancy book says many women have to remove their rings during pregnancy because of it however if it has come on excessively and suddenly then please get checked. 

Hope&Faith - you and me both! Fed up now - hang in there, won't be long now. 

Cin - lovely pool! Should be most relaxing having it at home....hope so!


----------



## gardenofedens

It's great Cin! I want brave enough to attempt home birth but if I was I'd definitely do water birth! Maybe for baby #2! 

Hope- fingers crossed your iron levels come back high enough...

Lyrics-better safe than sorry...

Hope all of you who are sure this week deliver this week!


----------



## katrinalorien

lyricsop03 said:


> I know it's normal for feet to swell, but is it normal for hands to get puffy, too? Mine are swelling and I'm just worried that I should call the doctor about it.

With my Pre-E, everything swelled. Your doc tests your urine at every appointment right? He'll know then if you're leaking proteins, which is the other factor for Pre-E. 

I hope you don't have it, but if you do, it just means you will definitely see your LO soon!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Lyrics, yes hand swelling is normal my feet and hands are swollen and I show the midwives each time but I have no other symptoms no protein in my urine so they said whilst it's not very attractive and uncomfortable it is not dangerous and I just have to try and drink plenty of liquids, rest, put my feet up and soak them as often as I can.

Hope&Faith - I know how you feel.

I was due on Monday... but I am SOoooooooooo ready for the baby to come. My SPD is painful so laying down and sleeping is near impossible and it hurts to sit now because my tail bone hurts :( I just want the baby to come.


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks all for the advice. I think everything's ok. My doctor said on Monday that my urine test was normal, so I think I"m ok regarding that. I'll just put up with the swelling, I suppose. 

My mom keeps pestering me about the baby's name and I'm keeping it a surprise (mostly so she doesn't complain about it). So when she asked me this morning I told her we were naming him Frodo. She shut up then. :D


----------



## katrinalorien

That's great :haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

My iron levels are high enough to have the birth I want!!! I am super happy. I am sick of being pregnant still but at least now I only have a 2 minute car drive to the midwife unit rather than 40 minutes to the hospital! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## Cin

hope&faith09 said:


> My iron levels are high enough to have the birth I want!!! I am super happy. I am sick of being pregnant still but at least now I only have a 2 minute car drive to the midwife unit rather than 40 minutes to the hospital!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. x x x

That's fab news :happydance:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats hope & faith !


----------



## mummylanning

Fab news hope!

Just back from my 38 week apt.... got told by the GP to settle in for the long haul! This could end up being a september baby !


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh wow, good luck!!


----------



## momofone08

hope&faith- YAY! That's awesome 
mummylanning- oh no! Well hopefully your little man will surprise you before that! 


I have to return my 24 hour protein test today at 11:00 am . If it's positive I will be having my munchkin tomorrow.


----------



## katrinalorien

Good luck... that test is no fun!


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> Fab news hope!
> 
> Just back from my 38 week apt.... got told by the GP to settle in for the long haul! This could end up being a september baby !

What makes them know and say that? My midwife says ETA of delivery can't be gauged?


----------



## spiceeb

Girls just a very quick update cos I am on my phone, I have finally had my section moved forward and will be having Layla on Tuesday :) so excited but still praying my waters don't break as she is STILL transverse x


----------



## mummylanning

Candy Cane said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> Fab news hope!
> 
> Just back from my 38 week apt.... got told by the GP to settle in for the long haul! This could end up being a september baby !
> 
> What makes them know and say that? My midwife says ETA of delivery can't be gauged?Click to expand...

She didn't give me a reason as such just said that while baby was in the right position he didn't seem to be ready to come yet!


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> Candy Cane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> Fab news hope!
> 
> Just back from my 38 week apt.... got told by the GP to settle in for the long haul! This could end up being a september baby !
> 
> What makes them know and say that? My midwife says ETA of delivery can't be gauged?Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't give me a reason as such just said that while baby was in the right position he didn't seem to be ready to come yet!Click to expand...

Awwww, well I hope for your sake they are wrong and you don't go too much overdue....it won't be fun going overdue :hugs:


----------



## 08marchbean

hope they are wrong mummylannig!

I was up from 2am till 5am last night with contractions and backache. managed to fall asleep about half 5 and they seem to have fizzled out thismorning :( I was hoping it was the start of something!


----------



## mummylanning

I hope they are wrong for my poor husbands sake, i mean I am not exactly a treat to live with right now!


----------



## spiceeb

comw on ladies we all so close now x x 4 more sleeps for me. i'm gunna go re pack my case again in a sec for the hundreth time lol x


----------



## hope&faith09

Still no baby here! I am really really frustrated!!! Still not overdue yet though so I am just trying to relax! I really wish this baby would hurry up and get here!

Hope everyone is getting on ok. I am just about to get out for a walk with my toddler!


----------



## Emma11511

I had J :) Monday 6:20pm, doing birth story now :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay!!!!! Congrats Emma! Been wondering when we were gonna have another august baby and I've been anxiously awaiting your update!!


----------



## evoluv

how is everyone feeling? we are almost mid month so that means more babies should be arriving!!!! how exciting... im very anxious to have my little Sebastian.
I had my 37 week app this past tues and my cervix had closed! i had been 1cm and lost bits of my plug for about 4 weeks now and this happens:dohh: baby is stubborn! Well by the sounds of it i may have to be induced hoping to have a date by next weeks appointment which is on the 15th. DH is leaving to Taiwan
a day before my due date so we had in mind to have induction if baby didnt come before then! its our first child together so i would be devastated if he wasnt here for the birth


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Emma!


----------



## janine0187

OMG 39 weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Emma, have updated front page for you :happydance:


----------



## janine0187

Candy Cane said:


> Congrats Emma, have updated front page for you :happydance:

You can update my stork actually to blue. lol


----------



## Cin

Sooo it's a week tomorrow since I had my show. When I saw the midwife 6 days ago she said she expected me to have the baby within the week. I havn't had any other signs at all, just BH as per usual :growlmad: 
Despite sleeping fairly well last night (I only needed to get up to use the toilet twice!) I feel exhausted today and very emotional. I actually woke up in a fantastic mood. I really wanted to get outside and in the fresh air so suggested to OH this morning we go down Costco. In the middle of getting ready to leave I decided I was too tired to go and laid down on the sofa, then burst into tears for no reason at all. My poor OH didn't know what to do :dohh: Now I just feel crappy and emotional and am switching between wanting to be left on my own to desperately clinging onto OH's side. 
I hope this is a sign that baby is going to make an appearance soon but I'm not going to hold my breath. 

Hope you're all feeling slightly better than I am :haha:


----------



## evoluv

Cin: I feel your pain! Except I was told I has no progress on tues and here I am at L&D 4 days later!! I had some leakage this morning like 2am went to restroom and it was A LOT of my show and the plug was at the bottom of the toilet. I was 0cm on tues now I am at 2cm 50% effaced. I'm waiting to see if labs show my waters broke! I hope this is it!!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Colton is here! 8 lbs 3 oz born three weeks early. He is doing great. Will post more when I feel up to it. I was in labor for 21 hours And pushed for five. But he was worth it. :)


----------



## momofone08

lyricsop03 said:


> Colton is here! 8 lbs 3 oz born three weeks early. He is doing great. Will post more when I feel up to it. I was in labor for 21 hours And pushed for five. But he was worth it. :)

CONGRATS mommy. Welcome to the world baby Colton!


----------



## Emma11511

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1130941-late-but-updated-birth-story-pics-4.html

all updated :)


----------



## momofone08

Emma11511 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1130941-late-but-updated-birth-story-pics-4.html
> 
> all updated :)

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Lyrics! Updating front page for you now :happydance:

Can you confirm the date of birth please? I have put today but I'm sure with the time zone difference it must be a bit earlier than today?


----------



## momofone08

OMG I feel like crap today. I swear I have the stomach flu. I have had to get up from my desk at work three times already and I have only been at work for an hour.


----------



## Cin

Evo - Sounds like youre definitely getting close! Fingers crossed it won't be much longer for you. 

Lyrics - Congratulations!


----------



## evoluv

Well I'm definitely in early labor. Was sent home to walk walk walk! DH and I are going on a dinner date since it may be our last chance if baby comes tonight!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats to everyone who has had their babies and good luck to everyone in labour! 

I am 40 weeks today and no sign. I am just keeping positicve she will come whenn ready! Also keeping fingers crossed my sister goes into labour today to avoid induction tomorrow.


----------



## Candy Cane

hope&faith, I am just a couple of days behind you and still nothing.....hoping mine will come out of nowhere but not so sure about that!


----------



## spiceeb

good luck everyone lets hope today brings another firefly :) congrats to all the new mummys already and good luck to the rest of u all still waiting.

asf, 2 more sleeps till i get my angel thank god! carrying a transverse baby aint half painful on the ribs lol x


----------



## hope&faith09

Candy cane - my first did come out of nowhere so don't lose hope! I think I just had it in my head I was going to go early this time but obviously that hasn't happened. Next midwife appointment on Tuesday but then they wont offer me a sweep for another week. Its so frustrating! 

Anyways I am off for a long walk ... well a walk as I dont seem to be able to walk very far at the moment!


----------



## Candy Cane

Spiceeb are you nervous at all? Did you have CS with any of your previous 3?


----------



## spiceeb

Candy Cane said:


> Spiceeb are you nervous at all? Did you have CS with any of your previous 3?

i had all by section hun. 1st was cos i was 15 days late and libby went into sitress from being induced, 2nd was planned by consultant after failed vbac and 3rd was emergancy due to rupture so yes i am extremely nervous but only of having the epidural.

i had the epidural with lib but i was contracting every 2-3 minutes so it was a means to an end of the pain but with the other 2 i was completely normal and thats what made it scary. 

i gotta go in at 7am so hopefully i wont be left waiting for 2 long x x :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone! Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies already! I am not having any signs of anything yet - I did have increased Braxton Hicks for a few days last week but even they seem to have died down again now. I have booked myself in for an acupuncture session next week though and am hoping this might encourage something to happen, if nothing else it's supposed to be very relaxing!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey there ladies, I really thought maybe last night was the night. My Dh and I :sex: last night and I was cramping horribly for a few hours but nothing came of it. Oh well, I have heard that it is still good for prepping for labour and it was worth it to be intimate with him. I'm so ready for Stella to make her appearance. Nervous but excited! Dh and I cleaned the house yesterday and got alot of prepping done so I hope it's not to far off. I had a few days where my discharge seemed to stop but it came back x2 recently. Pretty positive I've been losing my plug very slowly since week 34.

Congrats to all the new mummies!!


----------



## momofone08

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey there ladies, I really thought maybe last night was the night. My Dh and I :sex: last night and I was cramping horribly for a few hours but nothing came of it. Oh well, I have heard that it is still good for prepping for labour and it was worth it to be intimate with him. I'm so ready for Stella to make her appearance. Nervous but excited! Dh and I cleaned the house yesterday and got alot of prepping done so I hope it's not to far off. I had a few days where my discharge seemed to stop but it came back x2 recently. Pretty positive I've been losing my plug very slowly since week 34.
> 
> Congrats to all the new mummies!!

OMG hon, same thing happened here. I was exactly 39 yesterday and DTD with hubby last night. I was in tears after. I would get the sharpest pain in my lower back and it would radiate to the front. It felt like a periodX100 with lower back pain. Then it would go away, come back, go away... about every 10 minutes. I was up walking around because I couldn't sleep through it and had the worst pressure on my pelvis. I finally laid down at midnight and it slowly calmed down. I had the most restless night. We are thinking after last night we probably just needs that one last push. :shrug: So going to DTD again today and hope the pain continues and doesn't stop!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

momofone08 said:


> OMG hon, same thing happened here. I was exactly 39 yesterday and DTD with hubby last night. I was in tears after. I would get the sharpest pain in my lower back and it would radiate to the front. It felt like a periodX100 with lower back pain. Then it would go away, come back, go away... about every 10 minutes. I was up walking around because I couldn't sleep through it and had the worst pressure on my pelvis. I finally laid down at midnight and it slowly calmed down. I had the most restless night. We are thinking after last night we probably just needs that one last push. :shrug: So going to DTD again today and hope the pain continues and doesn't stop!

Yeah it makes me wonder if I had stayed active and walked around that maybe it would have become labour but I was sooo uncomfortable that I had to lie down. It's so interesting because I felt something similar but different after my last cervical check except when doc checked me I bled after. I didn't with :sex:. Doc kept commenting on how low she is and I'm like yep, that's why I'm uncomfortable 90% of the time!!! Haha


----------



## momofone08

HappilyaMrs said:


> momofone08 said:
> 
> 
> OMG hon, same thing happened here. I was exactly 39 yesterday and DTD with hubby last night. I was in tears after. I would get the sharpest pain in my lower back and it would radiate to the front. It felt like a periodX100 with lower back pain. Then it would go away, come back, go away... about every 10 minutes. I was up walking around because I couldn't sleep through it and had the worst pressure on my pelvis. I finally laid down at midnight and it slowly calmed down. I had the most restless night. We are thinking after last night we probably just needs that one last push. :shrug: So going to DTD again today and hope the pain continues and doesn't stop!
> 
> Yeah it makes me wonder if I had stayed active and walked around that maybe it would have become labour but I was sooo uncomfortable that I had to lie down. It's so interesting because I felt something similar but different after my last cervical check except when doc checked me I bled after. I didn't with :sex:. Doc kept commenting on how low she is and I'm like yep, that's why I'm uncomfortable 90% of the time!!! HahaClick to expand...

I haven't bled after a check yet. She is really really low but I was only a fingertip dialated on Friday. I think we both need to do some more :sex: tonight and then walk around. Maybe than we will have our babies :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... me and DH are still :sex: everynight but isnt leading to anything, sometimes I get a few cramps but nothing serious. I am just desperate for contractions to start and have had a really grumpy day today but still keeping fingers crossed my little madam starts to make her move soon!


----------



## Candy Cane

It's unusually quiet in here today.....hoping it means we have some ladies labouring!? No such luck here!


----------



## Emma11511

It was my due date today! It's strange thinking we were counting down to today for so long, and now he's already a week old! We registered him today, so he's officially a baby :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Emma11511 said:


> It was my due date today! It's strange thinking we were counting down to today for so long, and now he's already a week old! We registered him today, so he's officially a baby :)

Isn't that weird? I would have been 38 weeks yesterday...instead, Abigail will be two weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## Skelleron

No such luck with labouring here, in fact nothing at all! I think I'm in for the long haul! Congrats to all the ladies who've had their babies already!


----------



## hope&faith09

Still no baby here.


----------



## Cin

No baby here yet either - I can't get online as much as I usually do, my laptop charger has decided to die and I've not got round to ordering a new one yet so for the time being I'm sharing OH's laptop :dohh: 

I've been having what feels like period cramps and BH's irregularly throughout today, and I've a clearout and randomly keep getting stabbing pains in my vagina. Hoping it wont be too much longer before baby decides to arrive but knowing my luck everything will have fizzled out by morning!

Glad to hear you're all well (if not slightly fed up!)


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I thought contractions were starting i have had about 5 in the last 30 minutes but still convinced they aren't going to come to anything so just about to go back to bed! I was really hoping this would be it!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Cin said:


> No baby here yet either - I can't get online as much as I usually do, my laptop charger has decided to die and I've not got round to ordering a new one yet so for the time being I'm sharing OH's laptop :dohh:
> 
> I've been having what feels like period cramps and BH's irregularly throughout today, and I've a clearout and randomly keep getting stabbing pains in my vagina. Hoping it wont be too much longer before baby decides to arrive but knowing my luck everything will have fizzled out by morning!
> 
> Glad to hear you're all well (if not slightly fed up!)

I had that to, all last night cramps, bh, stabbing pains, lower back pain..... And drumroll....... NOTHING!!!! Ugh, I woke up super irritable and with horrible heartburn. Yuck.


----------



## spiceeb

well ladies just wanted to wish u all luck with ur babies while i'm in hospital today. i gotta go in in 4.5 hours for my section so as soon as i am able i will update with Layla's arrival details x so weird knowing i wont be pregnant after today!!! so very excited but extremely nervous at the same time. 

i've been tossing and turning all night and decided to get up for 30 minutes lol but will return to bed soon to see if i can catch a little more sleep x x


----------



## Cin

Happily - That sucks! I'd be majorly annoyed too if that happened to me, I never realised how irritating the least few weeks of pregnancy can be.

Spiceeb - Awesome! Good luck, can't wait to read your update :D

-----

I'm going to be majorly peed off if this amounts to nothing, the contractions (yep I'm going to tempt fate by not calling them BH..) are so uncomfortable they've woken me up but they still aren't coming regularly, they're anything from 5 - 10 mins apart lasting 30 - 50 secs. I should try going back to sleep I suppose, night all


----------



## spiceeb

aw cin really hope this is it for u hun, i went back to bed but have now given up lol. alarm is set for 5.30 anyway x x x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Good luck Spice, will be thinking about you and ur bubs tomorrow! 

Cin- I hope this is the start of your "this is it"!!!!!!

I had a headache for a bit tonight, drank some water and it went away. But I haven't had any cramping at all today but felt kinda gross all day and felt like I saf on the toliet all day. Just not sure if this is a clear out or if my tummy is upset.


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw, I can't wait to hear you have all had your little ones!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Guess what ... Still no baby. I am so annoyed, I have been contracting painfully for most of the night. Managed to get a little bit of sleep and have woken up feeling really rubbish. I have a midwife appointment today at 11.20 so I will see what she says then but I know for a fact I am dilating and I must be at least 3 cm by now. How frustrating. 

Hope someone has had a baby overnight!


----------



## Cin

Hope&faith - :hugs: Hope things get started for you soon!

---

So after my last post it was impossible for me to get back to sleep. Contractions kept coming for 40 secs every 7 - 9 mins. 20 mins ago I was still lying in bed when I heard a pop and instantly thought I'd had explosive diarrhea :haha: Stood up to find my pyjamas soaked through with clear liquid! On way to hospital now to find out if it was my waters or not (though I'm not really in any doubt!). Contractions have got stronger since. Feels like I'm going to poo myself with each one (sorry for tmi). Excited and nervous. Eeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow cin!! You must be almost there if you are feeling that kind of pressure already!!! Congrats! Get to the hospital safely!

Hope & faith- hope yours continue and get really underway soon!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Still no signs for me! :(
Good luck Cin! Quite jealous haha, hopefully it wont be too long for me x


----------



## jamies girl

my induction is today at 3 oclock ladies!! FINALLY! 
bloody sods law has got me again though, midwife attempted a sweep last week but couldnt cos my cervix was high and closed, so all she could do was pull it forward.
BUT, since yesterday ive been having my bloody show and lost LOADS this morning.
baby is starting to get the right idea but its a bit freaking late!! haha, hopefully it might make the induction process a bit faster though :)


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Off to the doctor this morning to see if anything has changed since last week. My DH has made a "hilarious" joke of saying "is this it??" "is is time??" He thinks he is quite clever haha... I on the other wish it was so it's not as funny to me. Hoping Doc has good news cuz this week is supposed to be super hot weather and I'm nervous about overheating!


----------



## gardenofedens

Ugh, good luck happily. I'm so glad I'm not pregnant right now! We are in the midst of the longest heat wave in history for this area and I'm miserable without my big belly. It would be a thousand times worse if I were still pregnant!!


----------



## Cin

Thanks everyone. I'm sat here holding my beautiful little boy, born 11.30am at home weighing 7lb 10oz. I'm in hospital now after needing surgery for 3rd degree tear, need to stay in overnight. He's gorgeous and so chilled! Will post birth story and photos in next few days. Thankyou for your support everyone and gooodluck with your babies and births!


----------



## momofone08

Cin said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm sat here holding my beautiful little boy, born 11.30am at home weighing 7lb 10oz. I'm in hospital now after needing surgery for 3rd degree tear, need to stay in overnight. He's gorgeous and so chilled! Will post birth story and photos in next few days. Thankyou for your support everyone and gooodluck with your babies and births!

Congratulations!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay Cin!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Cin

Thankyou both! I couldn't resist, excuse crappy angle but I'm hooked up to a drop and can't feel my legs so it's a bit difficult :haha: https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-08-14163330.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-08-14163519.jpg


----------



## Cin

Drip not drop! I'm trying to type on my phone lol, I'm useless at it


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Cin, lovely pictures - front page updated for you! I take it you are naming him Gregory as per your ticker, if not let me know and I will amend.


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats Cin. 

Well I got my sweep - cervix is favourable etc etc etc but nothing happening yet. Am starting to get very depressed with pain and being pregnant.


----------



## momofone08

Cin said:


> Thankyou both! I couldn't resist, excuse crappy angle but I'm hooked up to a drop and can't feel my legs so it's a bit difficult :haha: https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-08-14163330.jpg
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u435/Cinley/2012-08-14163519.jpg

He is GORGEOUS!!! Well done momma


----------



## HappilyaMrs

He is just beautiful!!! Great job!

Well progress has been made!! I'm not 3cm dialated and 60% effaced. Baby girl is still sitting super low and Doc was very pleased with my progress. Hoping if I keep myself active that this little one will make her appearance sooner rather than later.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

So happy to see little August babies born!! I can't wait to meet my little boy. OP if you want to update the gender on the main post he's a BOY! :)


----------



## lyricsop03

Congrats Cin!!!

Colton was born on the 10th :)
 



Attached Files:







483903_4358700015557_1882463605_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats cin, he's beautiful!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Aww!!! Colton is precious lyric!!!!


----------



## Cin

Thankyou all so much, I'm a rather proud mummy. Feels so weird to say that! 

Lyrics - Colton is gorgeous! Congrats! 

Candy Cane - Thankyou, yep Gregory Marshall was born 11.30 am on the 14/08/12 :D


----------



## evoluv

how exciting all the baby boys are coming! lets see some more babies!!!! 
i have a 38/39 week app tomorrow fingers crossed that there is progress


----------



## lyricsop03

Thanks, everyone! He's doing well and I'm starting to get the hang of doing diapers - never did them before! I'm also getting used to breastfeeding and all that. So quite busy but loving every moment. I'm SO excited to see everyone else's babies. :)


----------



## katrinalorien

Love the pic!


----------



## Emma11511

As we're sharing, I love this picture of J :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0100.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommy2be1003

Cassidy born 8/7 10 DAYS LATE
 



Attached Files:







116.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









cassidy.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Aww beautiful, mommytobe! Congratulations!


----------



## gardenofedens

mommy2be1003 said:


> Cassidy born 8/7 10 DAYS LATE

Hey hun!  welcome to the august fireflies! Although technically i guess Abigail and I should find the July thread since she came early, lol

Aww, love the sig quote! <3 you!


----------



## hope&faith09

Argh still pregnant!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I feel for you hope and faith!!! I hope your bubba comes soon! I'm ready to get this show on the road and I'm not even 39 weeks yet so I can't imagine. I'm hoping Stella hurry's up because she is so low I feel like she is going to fall out. 3cm dilated and 60% effaced as of yesterday's appointment sO I've been doing everything I can to move it along... So far nothing but cramps and discomfort. Ugh.


----------



## mummylanning

39 weeks tomorrow and no sign! 

Urgh! Especially after all the early labour warnings i had at 34 & 36 weeks.

Right girls.... heads up and lets not get down about it we obviously are just offering way too much comfort for LO's to come out!:hugs:


----------



## evoluv

mummylanning said:


> Right girls.... heads up and lets not get down about it we obviously are just offering way too much comfort for LO's to come out!:hugs:

yes thats were our mommy instincts start :)

well ladies i had my 38 week app today and im still at 2cm. i had a sweep done to see if perhaps things will get going. If not, i will be induced on monday!! I was really hoping for things to go on there own like it did with my DD but DH leaves to Taiwan on the 24th so we dont want him to miss the birth. Hard to believe that ill have my LO in 5 days... i hope the days dont drag out bc i know i will be very anxious :blush:


----------



## lyricsop03

Um, here's my birth story if anyone is interested. I don't think I posted it? Apologies if I did.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...135741-colton-here-positive-labour-story.html

Hang in there, everyone! :)


----------



## Skelleron

An update from me - just had my 40-week midwife appt and unfortunately things aren't looking like baby will arrive anytime soon! Baby's head is only 2/5ths engaged. She offered me a sweep, which I accepted, but she coukdn't do it as cervix was posterior and closed!
I'm not surprised but still a little disappointed! She started talking about the next 2-3 sweeps they'd offer me & then an induction in 14-days if no luck before then! &#128534;
I hope everyone else is progressing better!


----------



## mummylanning

quick question to all you who have just been through it or have given birth before.

Do you always get a bloody show? I just read on an NCT pamphlet thingy that you often get an increase in clear or white discharge instead of your show. Has this been your experience?


----------



## gardenofedens

I had an increase in discharge then mild spotting then lost my mucous plug over about four days and then no discharge our spouting for about another four days and then a slow leak in my amniotic sac and contractions started. I can't recall if I ever posted my birth story on here. It's in my journal on page 18...


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> quick question to all you who have just been through it or have given birth before.
> 
> Do you always get a bloody show? I just read on an NCT pamphlet thingy that you often get an increase in clear or white discharge instead of your show. Has this been your experience?

I've not been through it yet but I have read the same in many different places so I had stopped worrying about getting one. I've had a change in volume of CM, when I get up in the morning its running down my legs (sorry TMI! :blush:) which it never did before. Hoping thats a sign!


----------



## janine0187

mummylanning said:


> quick question to all you who have just been through it or have given birth before.
> 
> Do you always get a bloody show? I just read on an NCT pamphlet thingy that you often get an increase in clear or white discharge instead of your show. Has this been your experience?

Oh really? Well that sounds promising then because I got increased discharge the last 2-3 days. :)


----------



## hope&faith09

I didnt have a show in my last pregnancy until i was in labour and contracting every 2 minutes. 

I am still pregnant and fed up ... but have had a lovely day with my lil girl. I have planned a trip to the safari park tomorrow to take my mind off things.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

My friend Corrie had her baby yesterday evening at exactly 39 weeks, little dude was only 5 pounds 8 oz. But he is a strong little one. His mom is super athletic and tiny. 

I ate a whole pineapple this morning! Haha I know it's not an accurate form of inducing labor but I really wanted some pineapple.

Kinda weird but other than that my appetite has been changing alot. I feel like I have to remind myself to eat. Especially at night I feel like I have to force myself to eat something. So weird..


----------



## janine0187

I wish I could remind myself to eat. I am eating too much since about week 36. lol I ate a lot healthier before that and watch what I am eating so baby gets a lot of nutrients but now it is fast food and I dont cook as much anymore. I still eat a lot of fruit though.
39+5 today and getting a few twinges. But it is baby kicking. I just noticed it hurts more now. Must be getting tight in there. Time to come out. :)


----------



## Candy Cane

HappilyaMrs said:


> My friend Corrie had her baby yesterday evening at exactly 39 weeks, little dude was only 5 pounds 8 oz. But he is a strong little one. His mom is super athletic and tiny.
> 
> I ate a whole pineapple this morning! Haha I know it's not an accurate form of inducing labor but I really wanted some pineapple.
> 
> Kinda weird but other than that my appetite has been changing alot. I feel like I have to remind myself to eat. Especially at night I feel like I have to force myself to eat something. So weird..

Same here - I believe it to be where the placenta doesn't need to pass on so much to the baby now its fully baked.....it's main job now is passing on antibodies and it starts to decline in week 39-40 hence you don't feel so hungry.


----------



## lyricsop03

I didn't have a bloody show and I was watching for it.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Im hoping that all this silence means that people are in labor. I wish I was. It's like 95 degrees here and I'm laying on my couch naked with the fan pointed at me praying that lo comes soon but I'm probably in for the long haul. I feel so ready to have my baby!!!! So sick of being pregnant in this awful heat. It's horrible! I just want to hold her in my arms now! Anyways, hope to hear some good news from someone soon!!!


----------



## evoluv

No baby here yet! Also tired of the heat!! Im trying to prepare myself mentally for my induction on Monday. I'm excited but nervous. I just my baby here safe and healthy. Keep having dreams that I don't have any progress through labor that lead to emergency section :( ... On lighter note DH and I are going to enjoy our weekend as much as we can before the big day!


----------



## hope&faith09

No labour here! I think people are also avoiding me now as I seem in such a bad mood all the time! 

I have another sweep booked for tomorrow but I am doubting that it will work as nothing seems to be shifting this little madam. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Candy Cane

I'm in a foul mood everyday too - wonder if thats a sign for us?! More like a mixture of depression from going overdue and the heat!

I'm getting so fed up with people asking everyday - 'any signs', 'any twinges'........do they not realise that many signs of labour are actually personal, ie shows, poops etc.....I just say no and start talking about something else. If there is one thing I have learnt from my own pregnancy, its never to think its acceptable to touch a pregnant womans tummy and also never to ask the 'any signs' question to an overdue woman!


----------



## UkCath

Candy Cane. What if you got someone with the same due date to send you the code from their signature?

Due date for me. Prob best it doesn't happen today. In laws on stand by to watch Holly while we are in hospital and Mil has a night out with her friends planned...


----------



## mummylanning

No LO for us yet either! 

Although despite the weather and the continual visits to the hospital for BP checks I am in quite good spirits! I dont have loads of energy but I keep finding myself wanting to do stuff! Like last night at 9 oclock we decided to go to Soho and have coffee and cake and a wander round. It felt great to be impulsive knowing that we wont be able to do that again for a long time!

Today we are going for a walk to feed the ducks then cinema tonight.


----------



## janine0187

40 weeks today and no sign either... period cramps always seem to happen early in the morning and late in the evening and thats about it.


----------



## Candy Cane

UkCath said:


> Candy Cane. What if you got someone with the same due date to send you the code from their signature?
> 
> Due date for me. Prob best it doesn't happen today. In laws on stand by to watch Holly while we are in hospital and Mil has a night out with her friends planned...

Yeah that's an idea it might work. Gotta find someone with same date now although hopefully won't be too much longer that I will have an overdue status!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am still pregnant ... hmmph - sweep tomorrow and I will get an induction date tomorrow. 

Just sent hubby out for ice cream. I am also sick of the messages ... any twinges or the worst has been my in laws ringing and asking if she is here yet, do you not think we wouldve told them!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Still here, 39 weeks on Monday. Trying to stay active but it's hard. Just wishing she would get this going!! My Dh is playing golf today and I was kind of pissed because it was all he could talk about all week. He keeps saying "this is my last hurrah!" and I'm like "you have had 6 last hurrah's". It's like, what about me? When's my last hurrah to do something really fun? Hmm? I know he is just trying to see his friends before the baby comes but I just need him to focus on me and the baby for a min. Don't get me wrong, he is awesome with taking care of me, I just want him to realize how anxious I am. 

Also his friend is pissing me off. His birthday is late next month and he is having a birthday party at a bar and then having an after party at his house. He sent my husband this guilt trip of a text message about how he really wants us to come out. Let me give you alittle back ground. This guy is a complete loser. He is 30 and refuses to grow up. He parties all the time and is always drunk or high. He was the drummer in my dh's band before they split and showed up to the last show high on mushrooms. My Dh has never been a big partier, and now that he is older isn't at all. Maybe a BBQ or something he will get drunk but that is it. His friend never hangs out with him ever because he is spending his tome getting drunk with girls fresh out of high school and having sex with anything with a vagina. And now he is makin my husband feel guilty for not wanting to come out to his party. Um we will have a 4 week old baby and I will not be ready to leave her yet and certainly won't be bringing her to a bar or to his house party where there are people doing drugs. My Dh already said he doesn't want to go but it just makes mad that this guy who never calls or hangs out with us is trying to make my Dh feel bad for not going. What a dick.


----------



## Mrs O Xx

Baby Maisie born 18/08/2012 at 10:20pm 5days early
Natural homebirth and weighed 6lb 15oz, she is perfect :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

It's my due date today aaaaand nothing! Just still an achy pelvis which I have had for the past 5 weeks :(
I've been bouncing on my exercise ball and walking absolutely everywhere! I've got blisters on my feet!
Just a little upset that this anticipated day might come and pass when it's meant so much to me these past 9 months :(

Midwife on Tuesday, not quite sure what she'll do at only 2 days overdue x


----------



## mummylanning

hope&faith09 said:


> in laws ringing and asking if she is here yet, do you not think we wouldve told them!


I got a message from my in laws saying could i encourage my LO out as _they_ are bored of waiting!


----------



## Candy Cane

mummylanning said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> in laws ringing and asking if she is here yet, do you not think we wouldve told them!
> 
> 
> I got a message from my in laws saying could i encourage my LO out as _they_ are bored of waiting!Click to expand...

That would have made me boil with rage if I received that!!! They're probably only being nice but it does make you feel a bit frustrated doesn't it! :wacko:

MummyLaura - you can join the overdue club with me......five days over now and nothing to report! :hugs:

Mrs O - Congrats on your arrival! :happydance:

HappillyaMrs - My DH plays golf as well.....don't even get me started on being a golf widow :winkwink:


----------



## mummylanning

Candy Cane said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> I got a message from my in laws saying could i encourage my LO out as _they_ are bored of waiting!
> 
> That would have made me boil with rage if I received that!!! They're probably only being nice but it does make you feel a bit frustrated doesn't it! :wacko:Click to expand...

Nope it's all about them!


----------



## UkCath

Congratulations to all the august mums who have met their babies. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. I had one painful tightening earlier.. Hoping it's an early contraction!


----------



## Candy Cane

UkCath said:


> Congratulations to all the august mums who have met their babies. Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. I had one painful tightening earlier.. Hoping it's an early contraction!

Same here Cath, a few tight vice-like pains low down - nothing regular but my book says unless they are higher up the bump, they are still BH's......not had them this strong before so I guess its a step in the right direction eh!


----------



## Skelleron

2-days overdue; 2 pineapples & 1 hot curry eaten, numerous long dog walks, sex, RLT and ..........
.......... Still nothing!
Starting to feel like this baby is never going to come out!


----------



## hope&faith09

Still pregnant. I don't think this baby is ever coming out. Hope everyone is ok. X x x


----------



## Candy Cane

Getting depressing now! Day six of being overdue for me.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yeah I am trying not to imagine being overdue because i am suffering right now and I'm just 39 weeks as of tomorrow! I think it's because all my friends who were pregnant have had their babies so I'm like okay! My turn...... (crickets sounds).... Hahaha.


----------



## hope&faith09

8 days over due for me today and really upset more than anything. I just dont understand why this baby is not making an apperance yet and I really want to avoid induction. 

Hope your all ok


----------



## janine0187

2 days overdue. Went for long walk, bounced on my ball last night, tried dtd... Nothing. What else do you want me to do baby??? :/ do they not have an inner clock telling them its time to come out.


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a bloody show this morning - I know it probably doesnt mean anything but keeping fingers crossed something happens!


----------



## mummylanning

Good luck and big hugs to all you overdue mummies... I am 3 days away from my due date and already getting frustrated with being overtaken by the early birds!


----------



## MummyLaura93

First day of being over due for me! I know not as bad as some of you ladies!
Getting nervous baby wont come out without a little help - I'm the only one in my family and OH's family that hasn't gone early :'(


----------



## polaris

My due date is tomorrow and baby still seems very comfortable in there. Bump hasn't dropped at all and I don't think head is properly engaged, if at all. 

The hospital won't induce me because of previous c-section, so unless I go naturally it will be another c-section, which I really hope to avoid. I can't think of anything more depressing than going two weeks overdue and then ending up with a c-section at the end of it! LOL. Although obviously once baby gets here safely that is the main thing. 

Also my brief period of nesting has definitely worn off and I couldn't be bothered finishing all the cleaning and organizing jobs that I started last week!


----------



## momofone08

Karlee Mae arrived on her due date August 18th 2012 via emergency c-section. I had a failed vbac attempt. She is 8 lbs 12 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. I will post my birth story when I get a second :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_5.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats momofone!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## momofone08

HappilyaMrs said:


> Congrats momofone!!!! She's beautiful!

Thanks hon :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats! Definitely beautiful!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats :happydance: front page updated!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Couldn't sleep very well last night, kept waking up. Finally got up at 6 and kinda walked around the hOuse, went back to bed and laid there till my Dh got up to get ready for work. So I started the laundry, emptied the dishwasher, put chicken in the crockpot for dinner and made chOcolate chip cookies. Haha... And it's now 9am... What to do with myself all day? Haha been getting a few very random irregular contractions. But other than that, nothing. Hoping my doc will do a sweep tomorrow at my appointment. I may beg haha.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well thats another day almost gone ... this little miss has around 36 hours to get a move on before she gets served an eviction notice! I have had mild - moderate irregular contractions all day and my show but nothing seems to be developing. I really dont know how to shift her I was really hoping she would just come of her own accord! Anyway I guess I will try dtd again tonight (we have already done it twice today) and really hope she comes before Wednesday!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I think I posted in this thread before and then forgot about it :/ Can I come back in?

I'm officially 39 weeks today. All my friends have had their babies early and so I get texts and calls everyday ppl asking me if the baby's out yet! So annoying...as if I can just order the baby out. I don't mind going to my EDD (Aug 28) or up to 5 days past that....but I'm getting a bit impatient already.

My baby's already fully engaged but I haven't lost a plug or anything. I have mild period cramps here and there and that's about it :(


----------



## Candy Cane

It's very quiet in here today! Not many of us left to go I guess.

Had my appointment today - cervix is unfavourable so they couldn't do a sweep (although what they did do was bloody uncomfortable!). 

I'm booked in for induction on Friday morning - not ideal but I feel better knowing we have a date and an end in sight now.


----------



## polaris

Had my hospital appointment today and asked for a sweep which I got. Wouldn't have got one if I didn't ask. I am 1 cm dilated apparently. I've been having lots of Braxton Hicks and period pains since the sweep, so really hoping that they develop into something over the next day or so. It would be just fab to go into labour tonight!! Going to go out for a long walk now once I get LO settled in bed to try and kick start things.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Had my 39 week appointment, still 3cm dilated but I'm 70% effaced now. Doc says any day now and says she's ready. She gave me a sweep and I was surprised that it wasn't as bad as I expected. Blood pressure was alittle higher today but Doctor wasn't to concerned. So ready for this lo to come! Will try :sex: tonight and see if that kick starts some contractions! Hope we all have our babies soon!


----------



## hope&faith09

Am booked in for induction tomorrow at 10am. Fingers crossed baby comes quickly! I have just re packed hospital bags to make sure everything is ready. Not sure I will get much sleep tonight! 

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## MummyLaura93

Still no baby, but I have a sweep on friday! Nervous for that, hope it works... I'll be 5 days overdue and if it doesn't work, I have another on Monday :)


----------



## gardenofedens

So exciting to hear how you all are progressing! Can't wait til all our fireflies are here!


----------



## mummylanning

I'm still back and forth between docs and hosp regarding my blood pressure. Heading off again in a half hour. There is starting to be mention of sweeps and inductions if BP doesnt come down or bubbs doesnt get a move on. He is due tomorrow but i think the doc and mw would like him out now..... as would i!


----------



## Candy Cane

MummyLaura93 said:


> Still no baby, but I have a sweep on friday! Nervous for that, hope it works... I'll be 5 days overdue and if it doesn't work, I have another on Monday :)

Don't be nervous about the sweep - mine didn't hurt, it was just very uncomfortable but my cervix was posterior and they could only get the finger tip in so that would explain why it was probably more uncomfortable for me than someone who is more dilated and effaced - I was only 25% effaced. I also think it depends who performs it - I had a huge bloke with banana fingers do mine (right in front of poor DH!!) :blush:


----------



## mummylanning

So just back from the hospital and my BP although at times is elevated its starting to relax back down to the borderline between normal and high!

The have decided that as I am 40 weeks tomorrow not to put me on meds or induce me but I was given a good old sweep today and told to have a hot curry and DTD!

I go back on friday if LO has not made an appearance!

Oh and dont be nervous about the sweep mummylaura, its not all that bad! Its more uncomfortable than painful.


----------



## polaris

I also found the sweep uncomfortable rather than painful and it has certainly done something as I have been feeling very uncomfortable since. Lots of irregular contractions and period type pains and a good bit of blood stained discharge too. Also baby's head now feels like it is much lower down and firmly wedged into my pelvis. All progress which is great - just hope it develops quickly into something more!


----------



## gardenofedens

So excited for you polaris! Can't wait to hear more from you!!


----------



## spiceeb

baby layla arrived 14th august 12 days early weighing 6lb 10 :happydance::happydance:

she is absolutley perfect.
 



Attached Files:







418485_4233344948366_368601189_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## spiceeb

and here she is today 9 days old :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







417519_4249721637773_757343957_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Congrats Spiceeb!

No baby for me yet! It's not my EDD yet either though. Have my prenatal appt tomorrow and we'll see what the mw will say. Not that she can predict anything but I will still ask :D


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats - front page updated for you :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Spice!!! Layla is gorgeous! What a perfect little bundle! 

Still pregnant over here.


----------



## mummylanning

What a beautiful little girl! :thumbup:


----------



## janine0187

Everyone seems to go early. I still have no sign of my baby. :( 4 days overdue now. So annoying. Sweep from yesterday morning does give me a lot of cramping but nothing promising. I hope it will change tonight. Would like to have this baby before induction next Tuesday.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Awwww Layla is sooo lovely! Congrats :flower:


----------



## MummyLaura93

janine0187 said:


> Everyone seems to go early. I still have no sign of my baby. :( 4 days overdue now. So annoying. Sweep from yesterday morning does give me a lot of cramping but nothing promising. I hope it will change tonight. Would like to have this baby before induction next Tuesday.

I'm one day behind you, still no signs either, 3 days over now :(


----------



## UkCath

MummyLaura93 said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to go early. I still have no sign of my baby. :( 4 days overdue now. So annoying. Sweep from yesterday morning does give me a lot of cramping but nothing promising. I hope it will change tonight. Would like to have this baby before induction next Tuesday.
> 
> I'm one day behind you, still no signs either, 3 days over now :(Click to expand...

4 days over for me too :(

Congrats on layla she is gorgeous.


----------



## janine0187

Update... Well not really. Still no contractions. I wouldn't say sign as I'm always getting so much pressure below. It feels like as if my bladder is about to fall out or waters break. Something like. Getting tightening all the time too. But still no real thing. Really hope to have baby by weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi ladies, been a while since I posted here :)

Still no baby for me :( I got a bad case of the green eyed monster, my friend just had her son at 36+3, beautiful and healthy, and here I am so big and uncomfortable and I just want my baby here now!

But on the good side even if he chooses not to come on his own I got an induction set for September 4th... so at least the end is within sight! No more then 2 weeks and I'll have my son in my arms!

Oh my gosh I had to re-read that... 2 WEEKS... *runs off to start cleaning*


----------



## Skelleron

Congrats Spice.

5-days overdue now & still no signs! Argh!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Waiting waiting waiting.. Ugh... Haha


----------



## polaris

Just lost a good bit of plug! So excited even though I know it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is imminent. I don't even care once I go into labour naturally at some point and can hopefully avoid another c-section.

I scrubbed and painted the porch yesterday, the baby needs a nice porch, LOL, all the neighbours were laughing at me and saying labour must be imminent, hope so!


----------



## Candy Cane

Nine days overdue here :-(


----------



## mummylanning

Poor you candy cane! You must be sooo fed up!

I'm due today and already fed up!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Can't imagine being 9 days overdue! Must be frustrating for you! Are they going to do anything for you?


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm having some signs but not sure if they mean I;m in early labour or that labour is next week :/

Totally feel it for you overdue ladies. Hope you all have your babies soon w/o need for induction.


----------



## Candy Cane

MummyLaura93 said:


> Can't imagine being 9 days overdue! Must be frustrating for you! Are they going to do anything for you?

I'm being induced tomorrow morning - I just pray they don't have a shortage of beds and send me home! I am utterly miserable and so uncomfortable now :cry:

Hopefully none of us will have to wait much longer!


----------



## Skelleron

Argh I feel like crying! 6-days overdue now, just went for 2nd attempt at sweep and still not possible due to unfavourable position of cervix! I've got to have another sweep attempt on Sunday, then next Wednesday & if no luck induction next Friday when I'll be 40+14! &#128549;
Good luck for your induction tomorrow Candy Xx


----------



## Candy Cane

Skelleron said:


> Argh I feel like crying! 6-days overdue now, just went for 2nd attempt at sweep and still not possible due to unfavourable position of cervix! I've got to have another sweep attempt on Sunday, then next Wednesday & if no luck induction next Friday when I'll be 40+14! &#128549;
> Good luck for your induction tomorrow Candy Xx

Thank you :flower: I had the same thing when I went for a sweep at 41, they said its unfavourable so they couldn't do it. My OB however said there is no point in trying again and just to go straight for induction at term + 10, which for me is tomorrow. I just hope my cervix plays ball tomorrow!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

So I thOught I had lost my mucus plug but I'm beginning to think I didn't and I'm losing it now. TMI I have had so much discharge the past 2 days every time I wipe I have alot. Went to doc again today and blood pressure has gone down alot so that's good. 4 days till I'm due but it feels like I'm already over. Feeling for all of you overdue ladies. Hope we get things started here soon!! :)


----------



## vintagecat

My daughter was born August 1st at 38 weeks old!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats vintagecat!!!!


----------



## 08marchbean

our yellow bump turned blue! 23rd august at 2:19pm :D he's a whopper at 9lb 2oz (though he doesnt look it!)


----------



## mummylanning

Good Luck Candy

Congrats vintagecat and 08marchbean!


----------



## janine0187

Still waiting.... 6 days over now!!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Went for my sweep today at 5 days over but they couldn't do it due to my cervix being too high :(
The midwife said there was no point doing another so we just booked my induction for August 31st at 8.30 am. (I'll be 12 days overdue).
Although I'm excited, it means that I possibly wont be an August mummy anymore and baby isn't a little Leo :(
Good luck Candy Cane!! :flower:


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats ladies I will update front page in a few days as I'm in hospital being induced now so only got phone access xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Candy! Can't wait to see your update!! :)


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, me again! Any help greatly appreciated - i have just posted this in my own thread too but wondered if anyone here had any advice?

I'm in the UK and as you can see from my ticker, I am 40+8. I felt unwell yesterday and during/after a long walk (about 15 hours ago) I was getting tightenings every 6 minutes. When I stopped walking though, they stopped. Then last night at about 8pm I started to get 'pains' and tightening deep inside every 4-7minutes, these became more intense with pain down the front of my thighs.

As I hadn't lost my plug or seen any sign of my waters, and because my contractions weren't regular/increasing I decided to try to get some sleep.

However, about half an hour ago I was woken to a 'leaking' sensation! I definitely didn't pee myself but my pj bottoms were soaked through with clear, non-smelly liquid. I went to the bathroom, cleaned myself up and put a pad on, but nothing more has come out.

It's now 3:10am and I'm a little crampy but again nothing intense or regular (I'm lying in bed). I don't know whether to wake my DH (as he has to get up for work in 2 hours) or ring the birth unit at the hospital? I don't want to waste anyone's time, but I am a little confused/concerned!

Any advice? Many thanks &#128563;


----------



## gardenofedens

hi there, I had a slow leak as well. I would call and they'll probably want you to come in. I went in and thought I'd be sent back home since the contractions were 7ish min apart but they ended up doing three tests to confirm it was amniotic fluid and then admitted me. They said I had to deliver within 18 hours of the leak for Abigail's safety or they'd do an induction/csection. It was a really slow leak though and I didn't want either an induction or cs so they limited cervical checks to limit risk of infection and kept us on constant monitoring and did an ultrasound to confirm how much fluid was still there for her. I delivered about 31 hours after the initial leak.


----------



## Skelleron

Just a quick update:
I just rang the birthing unit and she agreed it could be my waters. She has advised me to monitor any further flow with my pad, and call her back in a few hours - sooner if contractions kick in!
Fingers crossed something continues to happen naturally so I don't have to get induced!
I will update again later!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hope they start for you soon! I added a bit more to my post above too. :)


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks gardens, it's great to know I'm not alone in this!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

sounds like your water to me, especially if your pants were soaked through! Hope this is it! Good for you!!

I wish I was having contractions! I feel so normal right now! ugh! Baby girl moves alot and is super low and I occasionally get tightenings but nothing consistant. Im 3 cm dilated and 70% effaced but feel like Im still so far away! Ugh! Im due on monday and they wont schedule induction until I am 41 weeks and I really dont want that so Im hoping lo makes up her mind to come out soon.


----------



## mummylanning

Good Luck, hope it is the start of your labour journey and you have your baby soon.

2 days OD for me now and I have developed partial facial numbness...yeahy just another thing to add to the list. Have another consultant appointment on tues and I reckon they will be very tempted to start me if I havent gone yet.

Oh and is it just me or is the phrase "he'll come when he ready" starting to get on anyone elses nerves yet?


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks ladies,
I went to the hospital this morning. They confirmed that my waters had broken and that I'm having regular contractions, they are just not strong enough yet. So I'm pottering around at home until I can't tolerate it anymore! If natural labour hasn't progressed by 8:30am tomorrow I'll have to go in for an induction tomorrow!
It is finally beginning to feel real that I'll have my baby soon!

And yes mumminglanning that phrase 'it'll come when it's ready' really annoys me!


----------



## janine0187

At least some people are making progress on here without needing an induction. I am 41 weeks today and have no signs. Only getting Braxton hicks every now and then which I don't really count as signs. in bed its uncomfortable moving from one side to the other and the pain.laying on the back is awful but there is nothing regular there whatsoever. I don't think this baby wanted to come out. Really don't want this induction on Tuesday though..


----------



## MummyLaura93

Had pains since 4am and they're coming in waves! Wasnt going to go to the hospital as I didn't think it was anything but I kept bleeding so we went down there and they monitored me... They are contractions and I'm in very early labour but not yet dilated.. 
So I'm back at home to wait it out!
Very excited and I hope these pains don't stop xx


----------



## Cin

Oh gosh it feels like ages since I've been on here. I've got so much catching up to do! I really feel for everyone who's overdue, I was fed up of being pregnant at 39 weeks so I can't imagine what it's like for you all :hugs: 

Baby Gregory is 11 days old now and growing by the day. Hopefully I'll get some time to post my birth story soon and some more photos. I plan on writing it up tonight but Gregory might have other ideas :haha: 

Stay well ladies, I'll be lurking for updates!


----------



## mummylanning

janine0187 said:


> At least some people are making progress on here without needing an induction. I am 41 weeks today and have no signs. Only getting Braxton hicks every now and then which I don't really count as signs. in bed its uncomfortable moving from one side to the other and the pain.laying on the back is awful but there is nothing regular there whatsoever. I don't think this baby wanted to come out. Really don't want this induction on Tuesday though..

I have nothing either. I mean nothing at all no BH, nothing! 

I can sympathise with the induction, i really dont want one either but with a few more issues arising I doubt i'll get passed another consultant appointment! Its a scary thought but I hope your LO comes before its necessary!


----------



## vintagecat

Good luck to you overdue ladies! Even if they aren't August babies...we were all expecting for the same month! I barely made it into August!


----------



## Skelleron

Hello ladies,
Well my labour progressed & my yellow bump turned blue at 02:52 this morning. Noah Joseph weighed in at 8lb 10oz, and I had a water birth with gas and air!
Unfortunately I suffered a 3rd degree tear but this has been surgically repaired & we are all now bonding as a family.
Thanks for all ur support & I'll check back in regularly Xx


----------



## Cin

Congrats Skelleron!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats!!


----------



## havingmyfirst

When you are updating our yellow bump was a boy! Born August 10th by emergency c section.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Skelleron and havingmyfirst on your boys! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## polaris

Baby Clara Lucille was born at 2.20 a.m. Friday 24th August, 7 lb 2 oz, she is absolutely adorable and very like Thomas as a baby! Very very short labour, the labour only really started at 1 a.m. and she was born just over an hour later! Still a little bit in shock that she's here - and that she's a girl as I really thought she was going to be another boy! 

Will write a birth story at some stage when I have time - everything's a bit hectic here at the moment!

Here's a picture:
 



Attached Files:







Clara small.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## momofone08

polaris said:


> Baby Clara Lucille was born at 2.20 a.m. Friday 24th August, 7 lb 2 oz, she is absolutely adorable and very like Thomas as a baby! Very very short labour, the labour only really started at 1 a.m. and she was born just over an hour later! Still a little bit in shock that she's here - and that she's a girl as I really thought she was going to be another boy!
> 
> Will write a birth story at some stage when I have time - everything's a bit hectic here at the moment!
> 
> Here's a picture:

Congrats!! Beautiful !


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Polaris! Just a gorgeous little baby girl!


----------



## janine0187

mummylanning said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> At least some people are making progress on here without needing an induction. I am 41 weeks today and have no signs. Only getting Braxton hicks every now and then which I don't really count as signs. in bed its uncomfortable moving from one side to the other and the pain.laying on the back is awful but there is nothing regular there whatsoever. I don't think this baby wanted to come out. Really don't want this induction on Tuesday though..
> 
> I have nothing either. I mean nothing at all no BH, nothing!
> 
> I can sympathise with the induction, i really dont want one either but with a few more issues arising I doubt i'll get passed another consultant appointment! Its a scary thought but I hope your LO comes before its necessary!Click to expand...

My LO is still not on its way... I doubt he will make his way here before induction to be honest. This is booked in 2 evening times like. I mean it could come but it only pushes on my bladder properly now when I walk when baby should have done this ages ago so a bit late...


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Due date tomorrow and thinking I will be here awhile. May even have a September baby, hoping she comes soon though!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Been in labour since 4am sat. Came to hospital today at 4pm and at 4.30pm I was 4cm dilated... Gas and air is wigging me out and I'm just waiting on another check.
Have to have antibiotics through a drip due to GBS :( 
Congrats Polaris xx


----------



## UkCath

Good luck Laura congrats polaris.

What is up with these august babies though.. so many of them seem to want to hang on in there!


I think they may be afraid of being the youngest in their class and are trying to make it to September!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

My daughter was born on August 24th (4 days before EDD). I'm so in love :cloud9: Labour was short thankfully and no tears/stitching required. I managed it all naturally with just water. Here's the birth story

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1150365-sofia-calysta-positive-natural-birth-story.html

And a pic:

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/sofia1.jpg


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay mummylaura!

Congrats Shadowylady! She is adorable!!!


----------



## momofone08

Shadowy Lady said:


> My daughter was born on August 24th (4 days before EDD). I'm so in love :cloud9: Labour was short thankfully and no tears/stitching required. I managed it all naturally with just water. Here's the birth story
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1150365-sofia-calysta-positive-natural-birth-story.html
> 
> And a pic:
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/sofia1.jpg

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats Polaris - SO glad to see your LO is finally here and congrats on a beautiful little girl!! Adorable name too! :)

Congrats to Shadowlady as well!

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting - hope your LOs come soon!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all 

Eva grace was born on the 22/08 @ 15.24 and she weighed 9lb 2 oz and is identical to her big sister! I was induced but very short labour and no stitches. All home now and settling into family life! Hope everyone is ok. X x x


----------



## mummylanning

I'm still waiting for LO to make an appearance. I reckon he wants to have the same birthday as his daddy! 1st sept!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats hope&faith! came wait for pics!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Officially due today. Hoping baby girl decides that she is ready now that she is fully baked but who knows! Haha 

Congrats new mama's! I'm so jealous! I want my baby girl here!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Had my baby at 4am this morning, but was labouring from 4am on the Saturday. Baby Zachary Noah Steven was born weighing 7lbs and 3oz. Never been in so much pain, gas and air just didn't cut it so I stupidly asked for pethidine and now baby is having a hard time breast feeding. Had a pretty bad vaginal tear too :(
Zach was 8 days late x


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Mummylaura! Sorry it was a hard labor but I'm sure you are forgetting that quickly with your bubba in your arms! :)


----------



## momofone08

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Eva grace was born on the 22/08 @ 15.24 and she weighed 9lb 2 oz and is identical to her big sister! I was induced but very short labour and no stitches. All home now and settling into family life! Hope everyone is ok. X x x

CONGRATULATIONS! Great job mommy!


----------



## momofone08

MummyLaura93 said:


> Had my baby at 4am this morning, but was labouring from 4am on the Saturday. Baby Zachary Noah Steven was born weighing 7lbs and 3oz. Never been in so much pain, gas and air just didn't cut it so I stupidly asked for pethidine and now baby is having a hard time breast feeding. Had a pretty bad vaginal tear too :(
> Zach was 8 days late x

I'm sorry to hear you had a hard labour. I am really glad Zach made it here safely. Wishing you a fast recovery!
Congratulations!


----------



## Candy Cane

Huge congrats to all the new mommies/mummies since I last posted a few days ago :happydance: I'm going to make my way through all the posts and update the front page over the next couple of days.

Baby Tabitha was born on 26th August at 3.49am UK time weighing 8lb 10oz - as you kow I was induced and all was going well until she turned back to back so I ended up having pethidine, gas and air and epidural to cope with pain - after an hour and a half of pushing they took me to theatre where I was numbed from the waist down for forcep delivery. Four pushes with forceps and Tabitha made her appearance, all well and healthy. I was cut and have stitches to heal - feel like a horse has kicked me in the noonie but to be expected I guess!

Come on all the mummies/mommies still waiting - don't you little babies go overdue on your mummy/mommy!


----------



## Candy Cane

Okay ladies, have done all the updates - I don't have baby names from some of you.....not a problem but if you want the name posted can you let me know please.

Can you check I've got your update correct - I am on serious sleep deprivation at the moment so apologies if I have got anything wrong :blush:


----------



## Skelleron

Congratulations Candy on the birth of tabitha! It sounds as though we were pushing our little ones out at the same time, as my 8lb 10oz boy was born at 02:52am (UK) on Sunday 26th August! Whereabouts in UK are u? I'm in Gloucester Xx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations to all the new mummies and for those that are still waiting, I hope it all starts to happen really soon for you and you will soon have your little babies in your arms.

An extra special congratulations to Candy Cane and a big thank you for keeping the thread updated! I don't know how you manage it, I barely have time to switch on the computer these days! Well done!


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats to all new mummies! :hugs:

Anyone else still preggers, or is it just me?


----------



## UkCath

mummylanning said:


> Congrats to all new mummies! :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else still preggers, or is it just me?

no there are quite a few stubborn august babies hanging in there!

bloody show for me last night.. today nada .. induction booked Saturday..


----------



## mummylanning

UkCath said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all new mummies! :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else still preggers, or is it just me?
> 
> no there are quite a few stubborn august babies hanging in there!
> 
> bloody show for me last night.. today nada .. induction booked Saturday..Click to expand...

Mine is booked for tues 4th


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I'm still here. Headed to doctor this morning. Woke up this morning very dizzy and nauseous, hope Doc can help. Thankfully bubs has been moving alot so I'm not freaking out just don't like feeling like this.


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations to all the mommies!


----------



## evoluv

Omg I feel so left out! Don't know if I updated you ladies but baby Sebastian is here was born on August 20th! I've been so busy with breast feeding bubs! It's no joke I feel like I'm constantly feeding BUT I wouldn't trade it for anything! I love the bond we have when he feeds! Any who congrats to all the new mommies and hang in there those whom hasn't had their LO! I've been trying to get a chance to write my positive induction story but obviously only time I have is doing it through my phone while DH drives us to grocery store...:dohh:


----------



## Cin

A lot of babies have decided to make an appearance this week I see! Massive congratulations to everyone who's recently given birth :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Well I threw up on my way to the doc this morning. She thinks I'm in pre labor and I have felt absolutely awful all day. She sent in papers for me to get a date for induction but she thinks I will go into labor before then. I'm still very nauseous and dizzy so I may call in a bit and ask them what to do. Took a long walk and doc did a rough sweep. Please start labor!!


----------



## lyricsop03

Congrats to all the new mommies!


----------



## gardenofedens

So excited for you happily! Can't wait to see pics of your little Stella!


----------



## mummylanning

2nd sweep....still no baby! Ah well. Kinda used to STILL being pregnant now so just taking each day as it comes!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Baby still not breastfeeding so I managed to express 30ml which he had. He's still very sleepy from the pethidine :( x


----------



## Candy Cane

Skelleron said:


> Congratulations Candy on the birth of tabitha! It sounds as though we were pushing our little ones out at the same time, as my 8lb 10oz boy was born at 02:52am (UK) on Sunday 26th August! Whereabouts in UK are u? I'm in Gloucester Xx

Oh wow, yes I think that would be about right then! I started my induction at 2pm on Friday 25th (UK) and gave birth at 3.49am on the Sunday morning, 26th August! I'm in Essex.

Congrats to the recent mummies/mommies - just updating the front page for you all now :happydance:


----------



## Cin

MummyLaura93 said:


> Baby still not breastfeeding so I managed to express 30ml which he had. He's still very sleepy from the pethidine :( x

:hugs: I had trouble with trying to latch Greg on, then when he was on he'd fall straight to sleep. I'm now combi-feeding with expressed breast milk and formula, definitely puts my mind at ease as I can see exactly how much he's drinking and OH can feed him too. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone, I know how crappy it can make you feel. 

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## mummylanning

Congrats mummies, I am very jealous!

1 week over due today.... induction booked for Tuesday! Come on little Lanning, get moving!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

so doc will be inducing me saturday if i havent done into labor by then. I woke up last night with the worst TMI bm ever and losing mucus plug. I can tell now that whatever I was having before was just normal discharge because this is sooo much more. gross i know. You guys are the only ones I can tell that to though. haha. lo has decided that she wants to explore the higher up regions of my body as of late and it hurts. she is still low and head down but she likes to move up sometimes and press her butt again my ribs. haha I keep telling her, your to big to be in there, come out now but apparently she takes after me in being late. haha oh well at least if she doesnt come soon I will have her in my arms saturday or sunday. kinda bummed she may be a september baby. I just love all my august mummies!


----------



## camerashy

Hi just want to update.......

I had my baby boy Tyler on the 28th aug ( was due 21st) 
Weighed 9lb 2oz :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

camerashy said:


> Hi just want to update.......
> 
> I had my baby boy Tyler on the 28th aug ( was due 21st)
> Weighed 9lb 2oz :happydance:

congrats momma! Lots of big babies this week. Mine was 8 12 on her EDD

:flower:


----------



## mummylanning

Looks like i could end up a september mummy!


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats camerashy 

Happily-hope you can avoid the induction but you will be great either way! Can't wait to see pics of stella!

Happily &Mummy- even if you deliver in september, you still have to stay in this group! I delivered in july and I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## mummylanning

Had my third sweep today and have gone from 4/5 on tues to 2/5 today. Still dont think he is coming in the next 8 hours so looks like i will be a honorary August mummy!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Camerashy - have updated front page for you :happydance:

As for the ladies about to go into September, I feel for you because of being overdue and it's not nice but September is a lovely month and you will have lovely Virgo babies who will have lovely temperaments so keep your chins up, it won't be long now - I am keeping an eye out for your updates to update the front page!

How are all the new Mum's/Mom's doing with sleep and feeding? I am breastfeeding and have managed well so far but we had some trouble settling her at night to start with but last night I think we cracked it and I had a reasonable nights sleep. My milk has fully come in now and my boobs really hurt with the engorgement as a feed is due but it's all good. My lady garden feels like its been kicked hard but getting better everyday. The bleeding has minimalised a lot now. Is anyone else having lady garden pain from all the bruising? I had forceps and a 2nd degree tear so probably taking a little longer to heal I guess.


----------



## Emma11511

I had 2 tears, one second degree on the 'bottom of the entrance', and a little external one. The first few days I actually felt fine, then after a week it was absolute agony! I felt like I was tearing again every time I moved! But after about 2 weeks PP, it started to feel better every day, and now I feel fine! Just a little bit of pressure and bruising in my pubic bone, and proper itching where it's all healing! We've tried to have sex a few times but it's too painful still, so we're not going to try for a little while now. My bleeding stopped, then started again, and now I just have a heavy discharge.
I have to say though, I picked up some Femfresh shower gel stuff the other day, and it makes me feel so much better! Obviously doesn't take pain away, but it's nice to feel 'fresh'! And my other recommendation is Sudocreme. Especially when you're having to wear sanitary towels 24/7 :dohh:


----------



## polaris

I had a third degree tear and I am finding it quite painful now. Like Emma, it was actually fine the first few days but seems to be getting worse rather than better. Can't wait to feel normal down there again. Going to try the Sudocreme now.

Also TMI but I'm also finding that I can't hold my pee at all since the birth, it's actually fine when I cough or sneeze, but it's if I try to put off going because I'm in the middle of something I just can't hold it and have had a couple of small accidents. I really hope this will improve as it is really horrible - I'm doing my pelvic floor exercises as much as possible and have been given a physiotherapy appointment for next week because of the third degree tear so hopefully that will help. Has anyone else had similar?


----------



## Emma11511

oh and another (hopefully helpful) recommendation, I used Julian's other nappy cream (Johnson's) on my stretchmark one night because it was closer to me than my moisturiser, and it made it seem a bit better. Carried on using it, and it's fading already! Cheaper than Bio Oil!


----------



## Skelleron

Good to hear all the updates. I'm day 5 now & Noah is doing brilliantly! My milk came in full force yesterday, which was really painful & made feeding difficult. Because of this I had a very restless baby, then I got very teary!
I feel much better today & had a visit from the breast feeding support lady, which really helped; Noah has fed so much better today & has been much calmer.
My 3rd degree tear is healing well but my piles and now vaginal thrush can be unbearable at times!
I hope we all heal quickly


----------



## gardenofedens

polaris said:


> I had a third degree tear and I am finding it quite painful now. Like Emma, it was actually fine the first few days but seems to be getting worse rather than better. Can't wait to feel normal down there again. Going to try the Sudocreme now.
> 
> Also TMI but I'm also finding that I can't hold my pee at all since the birth, it's actually fine when I cough or sneeze, but it's if I try to put off going because I'm in the middle of something I just can't hold it and have had a couple of small accidents. I really hope this will improve as it is really horrible - I'm doing my pelvic floor exercises as much as possible and have been given a physiotherapy appointment for next week because of the third degree tear so hopefully that will help. Has anyone else had similar?

I didn't have any problems with bladder control while in the hospital but when I got home, I turned on the kitchen faucet to fill my dog's water bowl and lost everything. No warning, no way to stop it, SO thankful I had a thick hospital pad on! Only problem since then is when I sneeze though so hopefully yours will improve also Polaris!


----------



## UkCath

Erin Grace born 30 August in the birthing pool 90 mins after getting to hospital. Just managed to beat the induction date!

Bf not too great. Not sure im producing as much as she'd like yet as she seems hungry and unsettled a lotbut hopefully milk will kick in properly soon. Also at10 lb 4 oz she can afford to loose a little waiting for milk to kick in.


----------



## gardenofedens

Congrats ukcath!! What a big girl!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies, quick update. Stella was born yesterday, August 31st at 9:31 am weighing in at 8 pounds 7 ounces, 21.5 inches long. She is perfect. Will update with pictures later.


----------



## polaris

gardenofedens said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> I had a third degree tear and I am finding it quite painful now. Like Emma, it was actually fine the first few days but seems to be getting worse rather than better. Can't wait to feel normal down there again. Going to try the Sudocreme now.
> 
> Also TMI but I'm also finding that I can't hold my pee at all since the birth, it's actually fine when I cough or sneeze, but it's if I try to put off going because I'm in the middle of something I just can't hold it and have had a couple of small accidents. I really hope this will improve as it is really horrible - I'm doing my pelvic floor exercises as much as possible and have been given a physiotherapy appointment for next week because of the third degree tear so hopefully that will help. Has anyone else had similar?
> 
> I didn't have any problems with bladder control while in the hospital but when I got home, I turned on the kitchen faucet to fill my dog's water bowl and lost everything. No warning, no way to stop it, SO thankful I had a thick hospital pad on! Only problem since then is when I sneeze though so hopefully yours will improve also Polaris!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, that is encouraging! Yes the hospital pads are a life saver in that regard! I actually don't have any leaking when I sneeze/cough so hopefully that's a good sign too.


----------



## Skelleron

Congrats Happily, glad Stella arrived in August!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Happilly and UKCath - just got into August there! :happydance:


----------



## Emma11511

Congratulations ladies! How many babies are still hanging in there?

I forgot to say, HenleysMummy had Henley a couple of weeks ago. Her laptop's broke so she can't get on here. She did text me when she had him, but I deleted the text and can't remember the date! They're both doing really well though :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Just thought I'd update with a pictures of my boy (sorry there's so many haha), congrats to all the other new mummies!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







djp.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9









sr.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









d.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9









ds.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









adsf.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummylanning

Emma11511 said:


> Congratulations ladies! How many babies are still hanging in there?

My little one is in no rush to come! :wacko:


----------



## Emma11511

mummylanning said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies! How many babies are still hanging in there?
> 
> My little one is in no rush to come! :wacko:Click to expand...

Well I hope you have some luck soon! Do you have an induction booked?


----------



## mummylanning

Tuesday. I was hoping he would come this weekend but he doesn't want to shift!


----------



## Emma11511

mummylanning said:


> Tuesday. I was hoping he would come this weekend but he doesn't want to shift!

Well you still have the rest of today and tomorrow. Fingers crossed he makes a move soon, and there was me not wanting to go a day over :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

Thanks Emma, if you happen to find out the date that Henley arrived do let me know so I can update :happydance:


----------



## mummylanning

Induction tomorrow! Fingers crossed something happens today


----------



## gardenofedens

Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## momofone08

keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## mummylanning

Induction day has arrived! Phoning the hospital in an hour to get my bed! See you all on the other side!


----------



## KIALea

Hello, i forgot all about this thread, you have my dd down as 22nd, it was amended to 27th aug but i forgot to update you...

Anyway our beautiful daughter Ava Lilly arrived early on 6th July 32+5 weighing 3lb 5oz due to me having pre-eclampsia and leading to an emergency csection.

She was home from neonatal in just 2 weeks and 3 days (amazingly quick)

some pics we had done in below link :)

https://www.jchales.co.uk/photography/portraits/newborns/

Shes now 8 and half weeks old and weighs 6lb 9oz 

xxx


----------



## gardenofedens

Best of luck to you mummylanning, can't wait to hear your lo has arrived!

Glad to gear your lo arrived safely kialea


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hey ladies! finally getting around to posting some pictures and my birth story. I really hope we all keep talking and posting updates about our precious little sweeties! :)

Here she is, little Stella Noelle :) 






also here is the link to my birth story.. :)

https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1165959-stella-noelle-here.html#post21008337


----------



## evoluv

Hapily: She is so previous! Congrats on making the last day of August :)


----------



## momofone08

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hey ladies! finally getting around to posting some pictures and my birth story. I really hope we all keep talking and posting updates about our precious little sweeties! :)
> 
> Here she is, little Stella Noelle :)
> View attachment 470865
> 
> View attachment 470867
> 
> View attachment 470871
> 
> View attachment 470877
> 
> View attachment 470879
> 
> 
> also here is the link to my birth story.. :)
> 
> https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1165959-stella-noelle-here.html#post21008337

She is beautiful!!!!!!!

This is my LO at 2 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6088_edited-1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6268_edited-1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6328_edited-1.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cin

Congrats Kia and Happily, you both have beautiful baby girls! 

We're off to the town hall in an hour to register Gregory's birth, I'm strangely excited to see his birth certificate in all its glory :haha:


----------



## Cin

Oh and I love seeing all these photos of adorable little babies. It's making me broody again, just don't tell the OH..


----------



## mummylanning

Ok guys, quick update!

On second pessary, finally got cervix to lower enough to break waters. Now just waiting for a spot on the labour ward. It could be tonight or it could be tomorrow. Either way I hope to be having cuddles by tomorrow night!

It's been all a bit scary and emotional!


----------



## gardenofedens

Been thinking about you mummylanning! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Cin

Good luck Mummylanning :D


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say congrats to everyone!!! So many cutie pies! Enjoy all those newborn snuggles and lots of love to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say congrats to everyone!!! So many cutie pies! Enjoy all those newborn snuggles and lots of love to all of you! :hugs:

Congrats on your pregnancy! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## mummylanning

Still waiting to have my waters broken! Plus side I had a really good night sleep!


----------



## ChimChims

Garden, where do you find the breastfeeding milestone thing? I like it and I'm also just past 1 month. :)


----------



## gardenofedens

If you click on mine, it should link you to a photobucket account for the person who has all the milestone graphics. Then you can just grab the right link from their account but you have to update it manually each month. It isn't like the tickers that change on their own unfortunately


----------



## gardenofedens

Oh and cute crab outfit, my daughter has it too!


----------



## Cin

Finally written my birth story! It's here Our Speedy Home Delivery for anyone who wants to read it :)


----------



## ChimChims

Gotta love Kohl's!


----------



## Candy Cane

Well it's been very quiet in here for the last few days or even a week which now the babies have arrived, can only be expected - I know I don't have a moment to sit and read the internet anymore (all for a good reason though!).

I think most of the 'regular posters' within this thread have had and updated the news of their babies arriving and I have updated the front page. There are quite a few from the front page that haven't posted in here for a long time and we've not heard any update so I guess what I am trying to say is that I will only probably log on here a couple of times a month now.......if you do have an update then post in the thread and I will get round to updating the front page but I won't be logging on every couple of days anymore. 

Thank you to all the regular posters who have provided such a great support to each other and me throughout our nine months....I hope life with your new bundles of joy are exactly as you'd hoped and you are enjoying every moment. 

Love Candy Cane xxx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Hi ladies! 
Hope everyone is doing well and loving on their babies!

Stella is almost 3 weeks old and I feel like she is growing up to fast. Haha

How are you all?


----------



## momofone08

HappilyaMrs said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hope everyone is doing well and loving on their babies!
> 
> Stella is almost 3 weeks old and I feel like she is growing up to fast. Haha
> 
> How are you all?

I'm doing great here. Karlee will be 5 weeks on Saturday. I can't believe it went so fast. I can't believe it is going so fast. :flower::baby:


----------



## Emma11511

Julian's 6 weeks old now, and has his first injections on the 4th of October! Not looking forward to it at all :( He sleeps so well, goes down at 9 and has 2 night feeds, wakes up about 7-8, but then feeds and sleeps til 11! He's so gorgeous too :cloud9:


----------



## spiceeb

i think we all bout left the forum to snuggle with our babies lol x


----------



## gardenofedens

Yep! Abigail will be eight weeks on Tuesday and is growing like a weed! Has gained four pounds and three inches already! She is a wonderful little girl with such a calm and alert personality!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I miss all of you! Hope you and your babies are doing well! Hoping maybe we can keep chatting and updating eachother! 

Stella is 7 weeks old today and doing well. Oh she just woke up. Update more later


----------



## akblaze

HappilyaMrs- I LOVE your avatar!!! How cuuuute!!!! :flower:

Scarlett is doing wonderful!!! She just hit 3 months old on the 14th! Can't believe she's 3 months already!!!! She's still behind on some of her milestones which is normal for a preemie. She still doesn't have a social smile, doesn't keep eye contact very well, and isn't interested in toys but! She can hold her head up sooo well! She loves to push up with her legs and try to stand up!! I think she might be an early walker if she keeps this up!!! :cloud9: She is a wonderful baby and is very relaxed! I get comments all the time in public of how good she is :) at her two month check up she was 11lb 5 oz (5.14 at birth) and DH and I weighed her on our scale last week and it said she was 13lb! Her ped said that if she was formula fed he'd tell us to cut back but since she's 100% breastfed she's just a healthy girl!!! I just can't get enough of this little one! Everything I've ever dreamt of and more!!! :cloud9::cloud9: looking forward to more updates of everyone's LO's!!! :flower:


----------



## Emma11511

Hiya! I was thinking about posting on this thread the other day but didn't for some reason:shrug: baby brain!

Julian is 11 weeks old on Monday. I can't believe how quick it's gone! He's doing really well. He's so well behaved! Everyone comments on how he never cries etc.
He's smiled for a while now, but he's gotten sooo smiley over the last few days! It's the sweetest thing ever :cloud9: He's also extremely strong, constantly trying to stand and sit up. He's starting to crawl already! Well, move. Lol. He has this little shuffle. It takes him a while, but he is seriously set on moving!
He's slept from 9pm til anywhere between 4am and 6am, then goes back to sleep straight after feeding until around 9-10am since he was about 6 weeks old, so we're really appreciating the sleep! He's still EBF, but he's gone from the 50th, to the 25th, to the 9th centile in 4 weeks :( The HV thinks it's just because he put on a lot (just over half a pound a week) in the first few weeks, and now his weight gain's just settling down. The last 2 weeks he gained 6oz, and she said 3-4oz a week is what they're happy with, so he's just scraping it. He now weighs 10lb 11oz. If his gain doesn't even out in 2 weeks I may have to supplement once a day with formula :(

Anyway, I seem to have rambled on a bit! I'm glad you ladies are all doing well!

Here's a new-ish picture of little man! (I did his hair ;) )
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Vi70Tz91iTE/UHSjE6RVS6I/AAAAAAAAALQ/2OTLuHR_BQo/s320/DSCF0330.JPG


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies!! I miss you all too. Abigail is doing wonderfully and growing so much. She was in the 5th percentile at birth and is now in the 30thish on only breastmilk. She was born about four weeks early so she is meeting some milestones but is behind on others. Like she will steady her head when she is held sitting up but rarely does during tummy time. She'll lay with her head down to the side instead even with toys to look at. She loves standing with support though. And as much as I love her smile, I'm still waiting for that adorable giggle!! I absolutely LOVE her to pieces though!! :cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies! Little Karlee turned 2 months old yesterday. Wanted to say hi and check on all your little ones.
Gardenofeden: I am so glad your little girl is doing so well! My LO also isn't holding her head at tummy time but does great when I hold her. She is now eating 4 oz at a time and last night she slept from 10:30pm to 7 am.


----------



## mummylanning

My little bruiser, Joshua, is 6 weeks and 2 days old, he finally came on the 7th sept (was I the last one?) 

He is 11lbs 7oz ( well he was 5days ago) he is eating huge amounts. Often 6oz in one go and about 7 feeds a day. I mean he has had 5 feeds since 9am this morning! I can't keep up so he is on a mix of breast and formula, all from a bottle though as his colic was worse when he was on the boob.(he kept coming off, getting angry and gulping air)

He's not sleeping through the night but sleeps for 5 hours so I get a good kip between night feeds. He's smiling, cooing and holding his head up when he can, still floppy tho! 

Good to catch up with you all xx


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Emma- oh my gosh Julian is soooo cute! I love his hair style!

Ak- I love Scarlett's chubby cheeks!!! 

So glad everyone is doing well! Stella is truely the little love of my life. I still haven't left her which is partly because I have been breastfeeding and partly because I can't bear the thought of it yet. 

she is holding up her head really well and smiling and cooing all the time. its adorable!

so weird but I kinda miss my prego belly. Didn't think I would miss it but I loved just rubbing my belly and knowing my daughter was right there kicking away.


----------



## gardenofedens

Happily - Last night was the first time I left Abigail and it went alright. Like you, I just didn't feel ready and had no need to so I didn't. Last night I left her for 3.5 hours to go to class and we both survived. :) I'm in class again this evening and am a bit more hesitant because Abigail seems to have caught on and is acting very antsy with DH. Hopefully tonight's class won't be long and she'll be okay!


----------



## momofone08

Just wanted to share a new picture of Karlee
 



Attached Files:







29815_544266078932341_541198350_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emma11511

New pictures of Julian :)

I'm glad you ladies are all doing okay! I miss being pregnant. Not the 6 week pre labour and sickness, headaches, back ache, lack of sleep etc, but I miss my little 5-6month bump, and feeling him kick and stuff. I feel like I could protect him more when he was inside me and now he's all vulnerable!

Anyway, here's my little smiler!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_q4DBKSZVMk/UIevEs74X1I/AAAAAAAAAN0/3mmWJZ-j2mg/s320/DSCF0401.JPG


https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-P5ZE_85Qtx0/UIevMQmhMFI/AAAAAAAAAN8/T3dXBXMe4wA/s320/DSCF0400.JPG


----------



## gardenofedens

I miss being pregnant too...but I had a super easy pregnancy. Hopefully the next one will be as well! Not ready to find out quite yet though!  Maybe in 6-7 more months!


----------



## ChimChims

I miss being pregnant too, b/c even the hospital stays etc were so special. Hubs is scared to lose me, so I agreed to and had my tubes tied. It is the only time I've been away from MyLinda (My mom watched her for approximately four/five hours). It was an awful day. I cried the weeks up to it - especially the week of - and wept like I'd just come from a funeral for three full days after. I'm doing much better since then, and tell myself "Well, it is reversible so either I reverse it in two years when it is safe to conceive, or I'll be soooo okay with it by then." lol I have a hunch it will be the latter, b/c we wanted to stop around age 35, and I'd be right below that. SO, with it having taken seven years to conceive naturally, chances are I'd pay to reverse it and then never fall pregnant again! lol

Anyway, MyLinda baby is doing beautifully. She is 12 weeks now, and at her check up last week was 14 pounds 3 ounces, and 24 1/2 inches long. She's gained 6 pounds 1 ounce since we brought her home, and grown 4 inches already! Mercy! lol She coos and smiles (which I can never catch b/c she frowns at the camera or looks really skeptical), and does her own thing sleep-wise. She only poops every few days, but the doctor said that is normal and okay for a breast-fed baby b/c they're using up every bit of their dinner. 

I hope to be breast only (no cereal) as long as possible. So far, so good - she shows no sign of dissatisfaction. :) I also hope to breastfeed on top of baby food/etc as long as possible. I'll go until she stops, so hopefully that won't be before 12 or 18 months. Knowing this is my last, I am practicing attachment parenting this time (lightly), and catering to her every whim. Some ladies caution me against that b/c she won't separate easily when it is time for her to use her own bed, but who cares? They are only little for such a short time, and the rest of my life she'll be growing and grown. I am so cherishing this time. <3


----------



## MummyLaura93

My baby boy Zachary at 8 weeks old, giving me one of his lovely smiles :)
 



Attached Files:







gd.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cin

I really miss this thread. How is everyone? All ready for christmas?


----------



## momofone08

gardenofedens said:


> I miss being pregnant too...but I had a super easy pregnancy. Hopefully the next one will be as well! Not ready to find out quite yet though!  Maybe in 6-7 more months!

Karlee had the same costume! :)


----------



## momofone08

Cin said:


> I really miss this thread. How is everyone? All ready for christmas?

I miss it too. I'm not ready yet. I am going to get most of it on black friday. How about you?


----------



## ChimChims

Everything purchased, best plans laid, and now just waiting to wrap and execute said gifts and plans. hehe


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I miss this thread to!!

Stella will be 3 months old next week! time flies! 

I am no where near done xmas shopping. I have basically gotten my niece and nephew done. got my best friend her present which is her birthday and xmas present. ordered 2 things for my sister. Haven't even begun my lo's presents or my dh's. I think I will try to get that stuff done this weekend. I will say that I have wrapped everything I have gotten already. 

Stella is growing up so fast. she is really good at holding her head up but she isn't a fan of tummy time. we try everyday but she doesnt last long haha. 

here are a few pictures...
hope everyone is doing really well! Happy Thanksgiving! :)


----------



## momofone08

Wanted to share Karlee now at 3 months
 



Attached Files:







431666_10152256771605217_433078426_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









558895_559831127375836_2061976051_n(1).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies & babies,

I really miss this thread too! Came on tonight as i after some support. Noah is 12-weeks old now and has always fed (bf) and slept well. But tonight my DH suggested we attempted a better sleep routine as recommended by the baby whisperer! Well I'm not one for books & now I know why - we've had the worst evening ever - Noah has screamed & screamed all night, brilliant! And having read the sleep chapter I feel rubbish because I've obviously been 'accidental parenting' - lovely! & there was me thinking that bf on demand & co-sleeping was for the good of my baby, now who knows!

I'm mostly done for Christmas! Not entirely sure how!

Best wishes to all Xx


----------



## Emma11511

We've just moved and have no decorations, no presents, and no plans for Christmas day! That's us all over though, everything's last minute!
Julian is doing well, but he's been a bit ratty the last few days due to teething! He had a bottom lateral incisor come through overnight, so he's been a big better today, just wants lots of cuddles!

Some new pictures at 3 months :)
 



Attached Files:







481773_10151067889621184_1479895927_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









546811_10151067888781184_1690225120_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0515.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0506.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies,

I miss the thread too! Little Abigail is doing absolutely wonderfully. She's 16 weeks old today, will be 4 months on November 30th. She still hates tummy time but has learned to roll over. It's not terribly consistent yet but she's done it several times now. (yay!)

There's loads of pics in my journal for those who are interested. I update it weekly. :)




Skelleron said:


> Hi ladies & babies,
> 
> I really miss this thread too! Came on tonight as i after some support. Noah is 12-weeks old now and has always fed (bf) and slept well. But tonight my DH suggested we attempted a better sleep routine as recommended by the baby whisperer! Well I'm not one for books & now I know why - we've had the worst evening ever - Noah has screamed & screamed all night, brilliant! And having read the sleep chapter I feel rubbish because I've obviously been 'accidental parenting' - lovely! & there was me thinking that bf on demand & co-sleeping was for the good of my baby, now who knows!
> 
> I'm mostly done for Christmas! Not entirely sure how!
> 
> Best wishes to all Xx

And as for your post Skelleron, there are loads of different parenting styles and "proof" from each side about which is best. We are following mostly attachment parenting which is breastfeeding on demand, co-sleeping/bed-sharing (we mostly co-sleep since her sleeper is in our room but in the late mornings after DH has gone to work I will sometimes bring her into bed with me to get a bit more sleep), baby-wearing, etc. I am *not* at all a fan of the whole cry it out mess and think it's terrible but that's just my opinion. You have to do what's best for your baby. Reading lots of books about the various styles of parenting can help you decide which method(s) work best for you. I just finished "Beyond the Sling" and really enjoyed most of it. Some was a bit out there for me (such as elimination communication aka potty training from birth) but for the most part, it was a great read. Anyway, just my two cents. Do what feels right for you, not necessarily what the book says! :)


----------



## Skelleron

Thanks gardenofedens, I really needed that support - I too have been following my instincts with attachment parenting - bf on demand, baby wearing, co-sleeping (transfer baby to bedside Moses basket once asleep) and back in to bed with me in the mornings, cloth bum nappies etc. I too am not a fan of CC or CIO but tonight I gave in to the books on the suggestion of my DH who is just trying to get some structure back in to our lives, but I've been happy being led by my baby! Although reading that my 'style' fell into 'accidental patenting' didn't thrill me! Thanks again Xx


----------



## Cin

Love seeing all these photos. Can't believe how big all our babies are getting now, feels like only yesterday we were all anticipating their arrivals! I'm sort of prepared for christmas, absolutely hate shopping so bought all my presents online this week. Hopefully they'll arrive in time. Oh dear Greggy's woke up and wants feeding, I'll do a proper post later x


----------



## Cin

So as I was saying, presents all bought. Looking forward to making mulled wine soon, didn't get to have any last year due to being pregnant so I plan on making up for it this year :winkwink:

Greg seems to have settled into a routine over the last month. He sleeps through and is nowhere near as colicky or refluxy as he used to be so life is much easier. He's discovered his hands recently and spent a good while just staring at them in awe, it was so cute. 

Emma - Did Julian give you any signs that he was teething or did it just sort of pop through out of the blue? Greg's been munching on his fist and dribbling non stop the last week or two, he's really teary and irritable too but I can't see any sign of a tooth yet. 

Skelleron - I'm a brand new mummy so I'm not really of much help, personally we let Greg settle into his own routine. I havent read any parenting books, we just go with the flow. IMO he's too young to be forced into any sort of structure, I'd rather just folllow his lead. Totally agree with what Gardens said - ultimately you need to do what works best for baby and you. If Noah's unhappy then you'll be unhappy and that's no good at all.


----------



## Emma11511

Cin said:


> Emma - Did Julian give you any signs that he was teething or did it just sort of pop through out of the blue? Greg's been munching on his fist and dribbling non stop the last week or two, he's really teary and irritable too but I can't see any sign of a tooth yet.

He was never a dribbly baby, but the last couple of weeks he's been dribbling so much! And the last few days he's got a bit ratty, not sleeping as well as normal and just wants to be held all the time. He was sleeping 8pm-6/7am, feed, then back to sleep til 9/10am. But now, he goes down at 8, wakes at 3/4am, goes back to sleep at 5/6am, and gets up for the day at 6:30/7am! Then gets more ratty because he's tired :dohh: He's feeding every hour or so now as well, I think it's more for comfort though. And he doesn't stop pooing! 

To the ladies who haven't started teething yet, enjoy it while you can! My darling angel is now a demon :( Bless him. The tooth that's come through isn't supposed to come until 10-12 months though, my poor baby.


----------



## UkCath

skelleron . every baby is very different so i think its just a case of what works for you.. Holly was very much a baby whisperer baby.. Eat Activity Sleep.. and repeat.. Like clockwork. Erin doesn't seem to want to fit the pattern... She is completely different to Holly so like you I guess we are 'accidental parenting' too and just going with her flow for now.


----------



## ChimChims

Accidental parenting sounds like we're lumping along without a clue, doesn't it? Whereas being 'baby led' in routine is EXACTLY what I fully INTEND to be doing ON PURPOSE. roflol She gets what she needs as she needs it, and it isn't an accident, baby! lol Poor choice of wording w/the author there. "Do it my way or you're doing it on accident. Or wrong." Kind of narrow-minded to my thinking. Ooops! I accidentally nursed her again b/c she was fussing and rooting. Shoot! lololol


----------



## ChimChims

Baby update - MyLinda rolled over for the first time ever (on a flat surface - she can roll around on the couch or a body or the bed) Saturday night! She hates tummy time and I've fallen short on making her have lots b/c of that, so she rolled back-to-front. Now she's trying to do it every time she's in the play gym. lol Mostly gets over on her side and then pins her arm under her. lolol


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies, How are you all doing? Abigail hit the 4 month mark on Friday and I can't believe how fast the time has gone!! She's been super clingy and grumpy for the past week so I'm wondering if teeth are coming? She's just over 3 months adjusted age though so I don't know...either way, I hope she gets happy again soon!


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies!

Just want to say a big congrats to you all! I was in this group but had a loss at just under 12 weeks, but I'm back with a Aug'13 firefly! :happydance:

Crazy to think how the time has passed! Hope you and all your LO's are doing great

Lol xx


----------



## gardenofedens

Aw congrats lolpants!


----------



## momofone08

lolpants said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just want to say a big congrats to you all! I was in this group but had a loss at just under 12 weeks, but I'm back with a Aug'13 firefly! :happydance:
> 
> Crazy to think how the time has passed! Hope you and all your LO's are doing great
> 
> Lol xx

I am sorry for your loss. 

CONGRATULATIONS on your ranibow :baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats Lolpants!!!!!!


----------



## ChimChims

Congrats, lol! I heard somewhere once that your chances get better with every pregnancy, and not worse. Sending lots of sticky-bean prayers your way! :)


----------



## ChimChims

Okay ladies, tell me about rolling over. MyLinda still hates her tummy to pieces, and will probably be 16 with no clue how to roll over. (Clear exaggerating!) She did, however, roll over back-to-front something like two weeks ago. That was SO exciting! Since then she fakes us out all the time, rolling to her side, but no unaided rolls. That is probably her big sister's fault though, b/c my seven year old just cannot seem to help herself and 'helps' the baby even though I have asked her not to. lol 

Sitting - no clue when they're supposed to, but little My wants desperately to do just that. She's happiest in the upright position, and even can hold in place herself for a little bit. (Learned that on accident, and scared me about half to death!)

Anyway, I feel a little bad about not being up on all of the "when" this time around - I was religious about knowing what was 'supposed' to happen at every moment with Becka, it seemed. This time I just want an extra nap when I can catch one, and I'd love my house to quit looking like a pink tornado has swept through. Ha! Also, I'm still holding the baby way too much and wouldn't have it any other way. We still sleep together, and she's still nursing like a champ. No sign yet that she needs cereal. Tomorrow is shots :( :( but I am looking forward to seeing how big and long she is. I've just put her into size 3 diapers. Still a bit too big for her, but she's got such rolls on her leg and thighs that 2's looked like they'd be painful soon, so I didn't want to get that far. 

Enough rambling yet? Have I left anything out? Hmmm.... lol


----------



## momofone08

can I ask you guys something? Karlee is almost 4 months old and I have had my period now every month since week 6 ( I formula Feed). I have had brown spotting for 4 days, and today it stopped. I had some cramping, but more like a tugging feeling the first of those 3 days and now no pain and no real AF. Any idea what this could be? Figured other August mommies were at the same post pardum range and could offer some insight.


----------



## Cin

Lolpants - Congratulations :) On a side note, I'm a fellow Cardiffian - small world!

Chimchims - Greg's a bit younger than MyLinda but even though he loves laying on both his stomach and back he hasn't attempted rolling over once. I try giving him the gist by gently rolling him myself and making a game out of it by singing the 'There was 1 in the bed and the little one said roll over' song but he's just not bothered! Suppose I'll just have to wait til he's ready. Hope MyLinda wasnt too upset by her shots :)

Momofone - I'm in pretty much the same boat as you, been FF since Greg was about a month old and got my period not long after. My period this month is a few days late, I did get emotional and hormonal yesterday and the tugging feeling you described but still no sign of AF! I don't think there's any chance I could be pregnant again as me and OH have only DTD a handful of times and used protection each time. Maybe it's just our bodies adjusting to life after birth?


----------



## gardenofedens

I think our bodies are just trying to re-regulate. I'm ebf but ovulated about 8 weeks pp and am on my second cycle since delivery. Af is due again this weekend. We weren't going to go on bc because of dh's fertility issues but decided last night that I need to finish school first so I have an appt for another mirena iud on 12/18. 18 months til I finish schooland we can start ttc again...

I have another question for you all though...Abigail has her hands in her mouth 24/7 these days and they are getting really raw. I don't want to put lotion on her hands for her to ingest but I want to do something....are you guys experiencing this? Are you doing anything for it?


----------



## Emma11511

Edens, Julian is doing this because he's teething really bad! I put scratch mittens on his hands. As much as they probably don't taste nice, I would have thought it's better than having red raw, painful hands. Let me know if this helps :)


Our update:
Julian was 4 months old yesterday! Crazy how fast it's gone! He's rolled over a few times now. Earlier he did it twice in a row, which he's never done before, so we're getting progress! I'm so proud of him. He's also teething. Hard. His bottom 'fangs' have just broken through. They're not 'supposed' to come through until 10-12 months! My poor baby! He's also gaining weight well, and is now 13lbs, although some of his TINY BABY clothing still fits! :S I got him up the other morning and realised his sleepsuit was 'tiny baby'. Weird. But he's doing well, progressing well. And I'm so in love! 

On mummy news, I feel soooo pregnant. Been feeling so sick, bloated, light headed, slight 'tugging' in my ovary-area a couple of weeks ago, and I'm getting random 'stitches' in my side, which I got so much when I was pregnant! I'm on the POP until I can get an IUD fitted, and I'm EBF, so have no idea if I've had a period yet, or just random bleeding! I bled 3 times in 5 weeks when I first started my pill, and the doctor seemed pretty sure it was just breakthrough bleeding. Urgh. Stress. I will update when I know one way or the other! 

Lots of love to all you mummies and babies! xxxxxxx


----------



## ChimChims

I thought my cycle was going to return (I'm ebf) last month when I had terrible pains and some peachy smear, but nothing else happened. The last three days I'm having want-to-die-it-hurts-so-badly pains in my uterus, right side only. I've not been able to get rid of my IBS since delivering, and am taking mirilax and a stool softener to rule out constipation as a cause, but I've been able to go all day and the pain is still there... so it looks like I might have a nerve acting up or something. It hurts so badly that I cry about it (not usual for me - I'm pretty tough), and I've even ended back up in my belly band. Thought the pain was gone-ish, but as soon as I took the band off it was back. I love my babies, but my soul does it do a number on the body.


----------



## momofone08

gardenofedens said:


> I think our bodies are just trying to re-regulate. I'm ebf but ovulated about 8 weeks pp and am on my second cycle since delivery. Af is due again this weekend. We weren't going to go on bc because of dh's fertility issues but decided last night that I need to finish school first so I have an appt for another mirena iud on 12/18. 18 months til I finish schooland we can start ttc again...
> 
> I have another question for you all though...Abigail has her hands in her mouth 24/7 these days and they are getting really raw. I don't want to put lotion on her hands for her to ingest but I want to do something....are you guys experiencing this? Are you doing anything for it?

Karlee is constantly sucking her hands also but they aren't raw. I would put Lanolin. The same stuff that you use for Breastfeeding. It is safe if ingested and is meant for rough racked skin. It is a hand and not a nipple, but I don't see why it wouldn't work the same. :flower:


----------



## ChimChims

Smart suggestion, mom. :)


----------



## ChimChims

Okay, updating b/c I want to see how you ladies are doing and how your holidays went. lol 

My girlies are both sick - influenza. DD#1 has it the worst but is starting to ease up on it, thank God. She's down to just the cough and crud. I'm going to bundle her up to play in the snow about 20 minutes today, even so. She's not had any fever or vomitting in days, hallelujah. 

MyLinda's first Christmas was freaking awesome! She got the idea of gift wrap (crunchy and fun) about a week before Christmas, and while I was up wrapping the final gifts Christmas Eve, she was bouncing up and down on daddy's lap trying to reach to the paper! lol Both Sunday and Christmas morning she was getting her little chubbs fists on the paper (we'd start a rip) and pulling! Oh my gosh, I was so excited! lol At some point in the morning (around stockings time) I put her in a gift box with some red gift paper and took piccies of her and big sis in their jammies by the tree. I'll put it in my avatar here soon. I couldn't pose her, of course - she was too interested - but it was fun and cute nonetheless. :)

The day was spent at home, just the four of us, and eased along stress-free and fun. We opened stockings and went straight to presents instead of waiting for breakfast like we usually do. Then we enjoyed the gifts, candies, and food through the day before sitting together and playing the board game "Words With Friends" in the kitchen at the table. My seven year old held her own, and took second place in scores! We rounded off with a cup of hot cocoa and a couple of cookies - which she threw up, poor thing. That was the real start of her being sick, unfortunately. 

Tuesday wrapped up and Wednesday we were hit with a blizzard, getting something like nine and a half inches of snow, but piled much higher wherever it drifted. It was beautiful and I'd have enjoyed it if hubs didn't have to go out and work in it. Thank God we have four wheel drive! It has snowed twice since, so now we have something like 14.5" on the ground that looks sooo lovely. 

So, since the baby has boogies I took her to the doctor on Friday morning to get a jump on it in case she got much sicker as the weekend came on. Thank God she hasn't BUT she has grown again! Three weeks ago (Dec 5th) we took her to the doctor for shots and she was 16 pounds on the nose, and 26.5" long. In that time I'm not sure about her length, but she is now 17.4 pounds altogether! lol She is so long it is unbelievable. Her 6-9 mo clothing still fits, but the new 12 mo stuff she got for Christmas also isn't so loose that she can't wear it. I am about in shock!

One more thing and I'll quit rambling. I think. haha MyLinda had tear duct trouble chronically for over a month (all of Nov and most of Oct), so at her Dec. 5th well-baby visit I asked about it again and was told we'd have to go to the pediatric ophthmalogist to have it manually unplugged. That was scheduled for Jan and made me nervous. She also had her 4mo shots at that visit. You've never seen a baby do better! She looked upset with the first shot, gave a yelp with the second, and stopped crying altogether seconds later when I picked her up. :) She did get a fever this time - which she didn't the first time - but somehow or another that had to have helped b/c her eye goopies cleared up and haven't come back! Amazing!

Oh, I am a liar... one more thing! lol We have teeth! Yay! MyLinda cut her first teeth probably Friday night, but DEFINITELY by yesterday! She's got one through on the bottom front, and two more trying hard to get that way, and the barest edge of one tooth through up top as well. :) :) :) So that's us. Baby My will be five months old on New Year's Day, and as long as I can get her a walker soon we'll be good to go. :)

Ack - a lie again! Rolling! lol MyLinda finally rolled belly to back a couple of weeks ago, and hasn't stopped since! She has this stationary play station that looks like a walker and that is her favorite thing to be in. She loves being upright. That, along with the zantac she's on help worlds. She plants those little fat feet, and laughs at herself for 'standing' all wobbily on her own. hahaha Her legs are bowy, and I'm scared about letting her put pressure on them but the doctors and my friends with kids keep telling me that is an old wives tale. Bowing runs in my family though, so I'm concerned her right leg especially won't quit. The foot on that one still prefers to turn in. The doctor never worries when I bring it up, but I know myself - I'll be mentioning it again at the next visit. (The 6mo well-baby checkup.)


----------



## gardenofedens

Quite an update Chims! Sorry your girls aren't feeling well, hope that clears up soon! Mylinda is Huge! Lol

Abigail is just one day older (born 3.5 weeks premature though) and is 25" and almost 15 pounds! She's doing fantastic though. Rolled belly to back just shy of 15 weeks and last night rolled back to belly for the first time! So proud of her! She's definitely the smallest in our Mommy/Baby playgroup but she holds her own! She babbles constantly and tries to have full conversations with us. I love it. She sits well too supporting herself with her hands for a few minutes at a time before falling sideways. She definitely prefers standing to sitting though. We aren't getting her a walker though since I've read so many studies that show they can delay development and encourage poor form/posture when walking. No teeth here and not looking forward to that at all. I remember when my baby brother got teeth and it was hell!

Christmas was great. We did a lot of running around to different family member's homes on Christmas Eve and Christmas which I've always hated but Abigail was a trooper! Only one meltdown late on Christmas after 6-7 hours at my granna's house so completely understandable! She got about a hundred new toys, lol.

Anyway we are all doing well over here! Oh and we are taking her to the snow next weekend; it should be lots of fun!


----------



## ChimChims

Yah, it really was a novel, wasn't it? haha I was trying to cram it all in since I am sporadic on here. 

Chrismas sounded fun, and the baby so sweet! You're right about the toys. We went from a few rattles/things to hold to needing a toy bucket over the holiday. lol 

Don't you love the baby chatter? I always call it 'burbling' since it has this bubbly-sounding quality to it. lol You're the only other person I've seen who calls the grandma Granna like we do. I love that! :) 

I hadn't heard that about walkers. ReBecka did fine and my other 14 nieces and nephews never had an issue after using them, so hopefully if we're able to get one it won't be a problem.


----------



## momofone08

Chims: I hope your LO's are feeling better asap!

Here is my update. Karlee is now 4 months and 2 weeks old. She is rolling and trying to scoot. She wants to chase her sister really badly and gets very frustrated when she can't. Christmas was awesome. Both girls got completely spoiled. Karlee's favorite is a sack of balls and LOVES playing them with her sister. I took her for her 4 month shots and was instructed to start cereal because she is eating more than 32 oz of formula a day. She is so happy now and loves it. She is talking and giggling like crazy! Loving every moment with her.
 



Attached Files:







65040_579392655419683_1396839591_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh i love all these updates! will update as soon as I get to my computer!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Okay! Finally at my computer.

Stella will be 4 months tomorrow. I go by the last day of the month because she was born on the 31st. I cant believe how time flys!! I feel like we were all just complaining about when our bumps were going to start showing and now we have 4 and 5 month of babies!!! So crazy!

Our sweet girl is such a smiley happy one. She is really loving on her hands. She also LOVES stuffed animals. She got quite a few from people for christmas and she loves to rub her face into them and give them hugs and sloppy kisses. She has rolled over once or twice but I have to admit she is sort of lazy hahaha. She isnt a fan of tummy time and her daddy indulges her. 

Our christmas was pretty good. To be honest I would have enjoyed it alot more if we would have stayed home and had a quiet private day. I love our family but it seems slightly ridiculous to cart Stella around to a few different places while they all get to enjoy hanging out at home. It seems like we spend the whole time in the car. I think its time to start some new traditions. The past couple years (esspecially since my dad passed away) I have been trying to still do all our family traditions, from special foods to our christmas eve party and now Im realizing with a baby all of that is to much. So next year I think we will be asking people to come to us. I would be happy to cook a christmas dinner if it meant staying home... but anyways sorry for getting off topic! haha

Stella had an awesome christmas, got totally spoiled with tons of presents and lots of attention. Im not sure of her weight as we havent been to the doc recently and I dont have a scale but we go in on friday so it will be fun to see how much she has grown! 

here are some pictures! :)
This one I took for a photo project we did for my mom for xmas

Seeing the xmas tree for the first time


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely babies, ladies! :)


----------



## ChimChims

Such cute piccies Happily! :)

How is everyone? Baby is going to be 6 months old on the 1st and I find myself pretty much in shock about it. We're still EBF - - tried cereal and she haaates it. I'm not going to force it so we'll try again later. No rush. :) Nothing really new to update. She sits by herself to play with big sister, and enjoys floor time more than she did, but seems to panic if we put her in the 'crawl' position. She hasn't figured out that she can drop out of it herself. lol


----------



## gardenofedens

Abigail is six months old today!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-31 09.38.05.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## akblaze

Scarlett will be 7 months on Valentines day!!! She did so well at her 6 month check up and her doctor said he doesn't think of her any different than he would any 6 month old that was born full term! :happydance: She's really catching up to her milestones and has been rolling both ways since 5.5 months. Now she rolls over in her crib and sleeps on her face!!! :dohh: It was nerve wrecking at first but her ped said if she rolls and wants to sleep that way then to let her because she's old enough. She weighs 16lb 14oz and is 23 3/4" long. She's in the 62% for height and 13% for weight! My little short chunky monkey! We all knew she'd be a shorty though!! :cloud9: this past weekend we flew down to visit my family and she did so great on the plane.. everyone told us as we were getting off the plane that she deserves a medal :cloud9: :happydance:
She's also getting better at sitting up unassisted, she leans forwards on her hands to support herself still but can sit up straight for a few seconds before falling over. I have heard chubbier babies tend to sit up later because they have more weight to balance. :) 
I can't believe how old all these little babies are, they are all so cute and perfect! The time has just FLOWN by!!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







6monthcollage.png
File size: 357.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies! Just checking in and hoping everyone is doing well! My Abigail is almost 7.5 months old and a super star, lol. We went to dada's work yesterday and students from all over the school ran up to her and were thrilled to finally meet Abigail. And they all want to babysit, lol.  She hasn't started teething yet (not in a rush for that one!) but loves loves loves to eat thanks to BLW. She pulls herself up onto her ones and loves standing to play at her activity tables. She also loves to walk if we hold her hands. But no crawling yet, she scoots backward though. I think crawling is still a few weeks away. She says mana all the time and is definitely a mama's girl. She said dada a few times about a month ago but not since. And I'm thinking she also says baby. It sounds an awful lot like it and she says it when she sees herself in the mirror the most so maybe! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## momofone08

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Karlee will be 7 months on the 18th. she isn't crawling, but eating like a champ. Absolutely loves her finger foods. She says hi while waving, well at least an attempt at waving lol, and also says Alli. Alli is her sister, it comes out awy but it's a great start! :happydance: 
I'm so glad your little one is thriving BLW is amazing. I didn't do it wit my first and she is really picky, karlee is doing so much better.


----------



## akblaze

Gardenofedens: Congrats!!! That is awesome news! DH and I are talking more about having another. However, I haven't seen af since having Scarlett early in July and I had to use clomid to get my BFP with her so I am pretty hopeless on getting pregnant soon. We are EBF (with a "snack" of solids once a day) but she night weaned herself when she was about 4 months, nurses now about 5-7 times a day. We have also been NTNP since she was born... 8 months ago tomorrow. Any tips!? :blush:

momofone08: Sounds like Karlee is doing WONDERFUL!!! That is too adorable that she says "awy"! 

I just love seeing the updates and pictures of every ones beautiful babies!!! They are all growing up soooo fast! :flower:


----------



## gardenofedens

akblaze said:


> Gardenofedens: Congrats!!! That is awesome news! DH and I are talking more about having another. However, I haven't seen af since having Scarlett early in July and I had to use clomid to get my BFP with her so I am pretty hopeless on getting pregnant soon. We are EBF (with a "snack" of solids once a day) but she night weaned herself when she was about 4 months, nurses now about 5-7 times a day. We have also been NTNP since she was born... 8 months ago tomorrow. Any tips!? :blush:
> 
> momofone08: Sounds like Karlee is doing WONDERFUL!!! That is too adorable that she says "awy"!
> 
> I just love seeing the updates and pictures of every ones beautiful babies!!! They are all growing up soooo fast! :flower:

Lol, can't offer any tips, unfortunately! I've been ebf on demand since birth and af still showed up almost right after delivery. My cycles were far from regular though. Five cycles over 7 months ranging from 28 days to 55 days, lol. I read a statistic the other day that the chance of conceiving twins is usually 1%, but while bfing it's 12%! I had my first hcg betas yesterday though and they are in line with my first pregnancy so it doesn't look like we will be having three under age two!


----------



## akblaze

gardenofedens said:


> akblaze said:
> 
> 
> Gardenofedens: Congrats!!! That is awesome news! DH and I are talking more about having another. However, I haven't seen af since having Scarlett early in July and I had to use clomid to get my BFP with her so I am pretty hopeless on getting pregnant soon. We are EBF (with a "snack" of solids once a day) but she night weaned herself when she was about 4 months, nurses now about 5-7 times a day. We have also been NTNP since she was born... 8 months ago tomorrow. Any tips!? :blush:
> 
> momofone08: Sounds like Karlee is doing WONDERFUL!!! That is too adorable that she says "awy"!
> 
> I just love seeing the updates and pictures of every ones beautiful babies!!! They are all growing up soooo fast! :flower:
> 
> Lol, can't offer any tips, unfortunately! I've been ebf on demand since birth and af still showed up almost right after delivery. My cycles were far from regular though. Five cycles over 7 months ranging from 28 days to 55 days, lol. I read a statistic the other day that the chance of conceiving twins is usually 1%, but while bfing it's 12%! I had my first hcg betas yesterday though and they are in line with my first pregnancy so it doesn't look like we will be having three under age two!Click to expand...

Oh that's crazy, I didn't know those statistics! I couldn't imagine having twins this close to Scarlett. Haha! With clomid the chance of twins is 15% I think my body is just so anti pregnancy so I'm not too worried about that. They think that's why I went into preterm labor: irritable uterus. :dohh: I definitely won't wean to go back on clomid since I would feel guilty weaning just to ttc! So we will wait! Fertility issues can be awesome when we don't want to ttc but really sucky when we do want to ttc! :haha: Congratulations again!!! You will have to keep us posted!! So happy for you!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

So weird that in just a few short months our lo's will be celebrating their first birthdays! This year is just flying by. Stella will be 8 months in a few days!


----------



## ChimChims

Congrats on the new pregnancy, Gardens! :) I'd love to be pregnant again, and wonder sometimes if we didn't jump the gun in getting my tubes tied. It still seems unfair to have done that after the ten years of infertility and secondary infertility, but I was highly emotional at the time and hubs was determined that my body couldn't 'take' another pregnancy. *sigh*

I'm also glad that I'm not the only one with a late crawler! lol Or, I assume that is late. MyLinda's reflux was sooo bad that even with meds she would scream and gag if she were lying flat. Now it has finally begun to resolve and she is off meds. She has sat well on her own for half her life, so she moves into the crawl position from sitting, and is 'crawling' in short strings of three or four moves before laying down and rolling onto her back. Oddly enough, she's still convinced that she's stuck once on her back. lol I leave her and coax her to roll over, but her big sissy (turning 8 tomorrow) always swoops in and 'rescues' her, no matter what I say. lol I'm pretty sure that is partly why we're taking so long. hehe

MyLinda does love to walk around though. A month or so ago it was just holding hands, but now she wants to stand as often as she can, and scoots along holding onto anything she can get her hands on. I don't have much around for her to do that with, so she tends to stay in the same areas. lol 

We're still EBF for 90% of her nutrition. She won't take more than 4oz of purees in a day generally - every so often the occasional 2oz extra at night, but that's once in a blue moon. Her teething threw off her latch about a month ago though, and so I've been struggling off and on with a bleb and seem to get blocked once a week because of it. I have tried lots of tricks, but seems like while lots of thing help it (ish), nothing fixes it. I think once her latest teeth get all the way through we can hopefully establish a new latch. We're up to seven now, with tooth #8 on the way. I am SO jealous of mom's who haven't been through all of this yet. MyLinda got her first two at around four months, and then got the fifth (one of the 10-16mo incisors) the week before last. Then last week she got her top two and the remaining bottom lateral incisor, just in time for me to discover this week she's working on the top LI's. :( :( :( :( She just cut one yesterday, and is still cranking her butt off, trying for that (what I hope is last for a while) tooth. Yikes!


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies!! How is everyone? How are your little ones. I can't believe that the one year mile stone is just around the corner. Karlee is a little over 8 months old now and getting so big. She wears 12 month clothing. She is 26 1/2 inches long and 20 lbs. She is up to 3 meals a day plus her bottles. She isn't crawling, but she is soooooooooo close. She gets on her hands and knees and rocks, so hoping crawling will start soon. She can sit up all by herself from a laying down position, so she is getting there. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







72150_639615136064101_870252691_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## momofone08

ChimChims said:


> Congrats on the new pregnancy, Gardens! :) I'd love to be pregnant again, and wonder sometimes if we didn't jump the gun in getting my tubes tied. It still seems unfair to have done that after the ten years of infertility and secondary infertility, but I was highly emotional at the time and hubs was determined that my body couldn't 'take' another pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> I'm also glad that I'm not the only one with a late crawler! lol Or, I assume that is late. MyLinda's reflux was sooo bad that even with meds she would scream and gag if she were lying flat. Now it has finally begun to resolve and she is off meds. She has sat well on her own for half her life, so she moves into the crawl position from sitting, and is 'crawling' in short strings of three or four moves before laying down and rolling onto her back. Oddly enough, she's still convinced that she's stuck once on her back. lol I leave her and coax her to roll over, but her big sissy (turning 8 tomorrow) always swoops in and 'rescues' her, no matter what I say. lol I'm pretty sure that is partly why we're taking so long. hehe
> 
> MyLinda does love to walk around though. A month or so ago it was just holding hands, but now she wants to stand as often as she can, and scoots along holding onto anything she can get her hands on. I don't have much around for her to do that with, so she tends to stay in the same areas. lol
> 
> We're still EBF for 90% of her nutrition. She won't take more than 4oz of purees in a day generally - every so often the occasional 2oz extra at night, but that's once in a blue moon. Her teething threw off her latch about a month ago though, and so I've been struggling off and on with a bleb and seem to get blocked once a week because of it. I have tried lots of tricks, but seems like while lots of thing help it (ish), nothing fixes it. I think once her latest teeth get all the way through we can hopefully establish a new latch. We're up to seven now, with tooth #8 on the way. I am SO jealous of mom's who haven't been through all of this yet. MyLinda got her first two at around four months, and then got the fifth (one of the 10-16mo incisors) the week before last. Then last week she got her top two and the remaining bottom lateral incisor, just in time for me to discover this week she's working on the top LI's. :( :( :( :( She just cut one yesterday, and is still cranking her butt off, trying for that (what I hope is last for a while) tooth. Yikes!

I'm sorry about the teeth, they just get so miserable. Karlee has her bottom two and cut the top two front teeth yesterday. :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Thanks for the congrats ladies! It was such a surprise, it still hasn't really sunk in yet. The nice thing about that is I'm way, way more relaxed than I was with Abigail. 

Abigail will be nine months next week, has been crawling since a week before she turned 8 months and is now pulling up, climbing, and even cruising. There's no stopping this little girl! She definitely keeps me on my toes!! :haha:

She finally has her two front bottom teeth, no sign of more coming yet though. Not complaining though!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-19 10.09.33.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.
Clara has just turned 8 months. She is crawling competently now but not pulling up to stand at all yet. She is very chatty and sociable and loves singing and dancing to music. She just got her first tooth a couple of days ago! 

To the early teethers - at least you are getting them out of the way early! Having gone through the whole process with DS, I will say that it is such a relief when they finally have their full set!!

We are doing BLW and Clara has really taken to eating like a duck to water. She's on three full meals a day and still EBF. 

She doesn't sleep well though, she still wakes up anything from 2 to 6+ times per night.


----------



## gardenofedens

Happy mothers day ladies!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Thank You! Happy Mother's Day as well to all you lovely ladies!! :)


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing well!!
I wanted to drop by and share the GREAT news! 
Little Scarlett is going to be a big sister!!! :D
It came sort of by surprise since we figured we would need clomid again but it happened naturally!! I have no idea how far along I am since I haven't even had my first PPAF!! So I have a dating ultrasound on the 19th! It can't get here soon enough, I'm still so shocked and find it hard to believe! I have no symptoms.. which I didn't with Scarlett either except migraines all the time. I can't imagine I would be more than 8 weeks or so but I'm anxious to find out. I almost want to go get a blood test so I can see where my HCG is at! lol. 
:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

akblaze said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing well!!
> I wanted to drop by and share the GREAT news!
> Little Scarlett is going to be a big sister!!! :D
> It came sort of by surprise since we figured we would need clomid again but it happened naturally!! I have no idea how far along I am since I haven't even had my first PPAF!! So I have a dating ultrasound on the 19th! It can't get here soon enough, I'm still so shocked and find it hard to believe! I have no symptoms.. which I didn't with Scarlett either except migraines all the time. I can't imagine I would be more than 8 weeks or so but I'm anxious to find out. I almost want to go get a blood test so I can see where my HCG is at! lol.
> :happydance::cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats!!!! So excited for your little family!!!!!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

akblaze said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you all are doing well!!
> I wanted to drop by and share the GREAT news!
> Little Scarlett is going to be a big sister!!! :D
> It came sort of by surprise since we figured we would need clomid again but it happened naturally!! I have no idea how far along I am since I haven't even had my first PPAF!! So I have a dating ultrasound on the 19th! It can't get here soon enough, I'm still so shocked and find it hard to believe! I have no symptoms.. which I didn't with Scarlett either except migraines all the time. I can't imagine I would be more than 8 weeks or so but I'm anxious to find out. I almost want to go get a blood test so I can see where my HCG is at! lol.
> :happydance::cloud9:

CONGRATS!! DH and I were told by the dr we wouldn't get pregnant naturally so I didn't go back on bc and here I am 17 weeks pregnant with a gender scan tomorrow and gender reveal Tuesday!! :dohh: lol. And I'd go for the blood tests! I did, in fact, lol. I told the dr I really wanted to make sure things were ok since we had to go through infertility the first time and would feel better if I had the double hcgtests so she ordered them for me! And I did it purely so I could guess how far along I was since we only bded twice the whole cycle and I didn't want to go in for an early ultrasound if I wasn't going to see a hb yet.  Anyway, CONGRATS AGAIN!


----------



## akblaze

gardenofedens said:


> CONGRATS!! DH and I were told by the dr we wouldn't get pregnant naturally so I didn't go back on bc and here I am 17 weeks pregnant with a gender scan tomorrow and gender reveal Tuesday!! :dohh: lol. And I'd go for the blood tests! I did, in fact, lol. I told the dr I really wanted to make sure things were ok since we had to go through infertility the first time and would feel better if I had the double hcgtests so she ordered them for me! And I did it purely so I could guess how far along I was since we only bded twice the whole cycle and I didn't want to go in for an early ultrasound if I wasn't going to see a hb yet.  Anyway, CONGRATS AGAIN!

Thanks so much!!! So you know exactly how I feel!!! It is killing me not knowing how far along I am! I am back to being just so worried! We didn't DTD much in May because Scarlett was so sick so that was the last thing on my mind so it could've been April or early May! I took an HPT early May which was negative as well. (I would test randomly HOPING for a BFP) Even more lost because I never had my AF return!
I am seeing a new clinic this time around since my OB last time wasn't very welcoming to DH.. made him feel very unwelcome. I'm hoping to see a midwife as long as I can stay away from being high risk again and hopefully carry to full term this time! I am going to call in the morning and beg for a blood test. Lol. :D They will probably think I'm crazy but oh well :haha:
Do you have something special planned for the gender reveal? So exciting!!! :cloud9:


----------



## gardenofedens

akblaze said:


> Thanks so much!!! So you know exactly how I feel!!! It is killing me not knowing how far along I am! I am back to being just so worried! We didn't DTD much in May because Scarlett was so sick so that was the last thing on my mind so it could've been April or early May! I took an HPT early May which was negative as well. (I would test randomly HOPING for a BFP) Even more lost because I never had my AF return!
> I am seeing a new clinic this time around since my OB last time wasn't very welcoming to DH.. made him feel very unwelcome. I'm hoping to see a midwife as long as I can stay away from being high risk again and hopefully carry to full term this time! I am going to call in the morning and beg for a blood test. Lol. :D They will probably think I'm crazy but oh well :haha:
> Do you have something special planned for the gender reveal? So exciting!!! :cloud9:

I had a long post all typed out on my cell and then my alarm went off and I lost it all! :cry: So here it goes again....

It seems like our stories are similar. Looking at your signature it looks like Scarlett was born about a month early as was Abigail. You'd never know though; she went from the 5th percentile in weight/height to 50-60th within the first month or two. I was "high risk" with her simply because we were being seen by an infertility doctor at the time. This time things are so different - way less appointments and far fewer ultrasounds - since it was a 'natural conception'. I'm really hoping to make it to full term this time too but the odds are stacked against us! I participated in the March of Dimes walk in April and their statistics show babies are more likely preemie after the first preemie, plus nursing while pregnant causes early deliveries, and having babies 18 or less months apart results in earlier deliveries too (mine will only be 16 months apart). Plus I have low progesterone which also causes early deliveries and I didn't take supplements with this baby because it was getting into my milk and affecting Abigail so I think I'm just doomed all the way around. I'm taking things VERY easily and will continue to though.

My afs returned six weeks pp despite ebfing on demand (boo!) but were far from regular. They ranged from 28 to 55 days so I never had any idea when I was ovulating. I still kept track of CM and BDing on fertility friend though so I knew we conceived either on Valentines Day or the week after when we were in Arizona for the Oakland Athletic's Spring Training. The funny part is DH had really been wanting to start trying again and said early Feb that he was going to get me pregnant for Valentines Day, lol. Based on the hcg and then on our dating scan, we actually conceived the week after while in AZ but still close!

The reveal was going to be just a quick and simple cake cutting but my mom took over and wanted to go all out so it's a "What Will it Bee?" theme. She had a shirt custom made for Abigail that says "I'm going to BEE a big sister" with bees on it which are super cute. Less than 34 hours to go until we find out!! :happydance:

Well, I have to get ready for the scan..supposed to leave in 30 minutes and haven't even showed yet! lol

The results of the reveal will be in my journal (link in siggy) as soon as we find out if you're interested!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I would love to do a gender reveal for our second but I am horrible about waiting in anticipation.. I would end up sneaking a peak at the results haha.


----------



## gardenofedens

Believe me happily, it is super tempting!! But the thought of finding out with everyone sounded so fun to me that it won out last time. Plus I was 100% sure I was having a boy (and 100% wrong, lol!). This time I have no idea one way or the other!


----------



## akblaze

gardenofedens said:


> I had a long post all typed out on my cell and then my alarm went off and I lost it all! :cry: So here it goes again....
> 
> It seems like our stories are similar. Looking at your signature it looks like Scarlett was born about a month early as was Abigail. You'd never know though; she went from the 5th percentile in weight/height to 50-60th within the first month or two. I was "high risk" with her simply because we were being seen by an infertility doctor at the time. This time things are so different - way less appointments and far fewer ultrasounds - since it was a 'natural conception'. I'm really hoping to make it to full term this time too but the odds are stacked against us! I participated in the March of Dimes walk in April and their statistics show babies are more likely preemie after the first preemie, plus nursing while pregnant causes early deliveries, and having babies 18 or less months apart results in earlier deliveries too (mine will only be 16 months apart). Plus I have low progesterone which also causes early deliveries and I didn't take supplements with this baby because it was getting into my milk and affecting Abigail so I think I'm just doomed all the way around. I'm taking things VERY easily and will continue to though.
> 
> My afs returned six weeks pp despite ebfing on demand (boo!) but were far from regular. They ranged from 28 to 55 days so I never had any idea when I was ovulating. I still kept track of CM and BDing on fertility friend though so I knew we conceived either on Valentines Day or the week after when we were in Arizona for the Oakland Athletic's Spring Training. The funny part is DH had really been wanting to start trying again and said early Feb that he was going to get me pregnant for Valentines Day, lol. Based on the hcg and then on our dating scan, we actually conceived the week after while in AZ but still close!
> 
> The reveal was going to be just a quick and simple cake cutting but my mom took over and wanted to go all out so it's a "What Will it Bee?" theme. She had a shirt custom made for Abigail that says "I'm going to BEE a big sister" with bees on it which are super cute. Less than 34 hours to go until we find out!! :happydance:
> 
> Well, I have to get ready for the scan..supposed to leave in 30 minutes and haven't even showed yet! lol
> 
> The results of the reveal will be in my journal (link in siggy) as soon as we find out if you're interested!

Wow, we do have similar stories!! :) Once Scarlett got home from the NICU she gained weight so quick too! Her pediatrician said if she was formula fed he'd tell us to cut back a little but since she's breastfed he said shes just a chunky monkey :) She has been around the 50% since she was a couple months old :) but she's short (8% length) lol. 

I will be keeping my fx that things go smooth for you! It is sooo nerve wrecking. Our two will be about 19 months apart if we make it to term. And we also participated in the March of Dimes walk, ours was in May :D 

The reveal theme is adorable!!!! I will definitely check in with your journal to see how it went :) That's so exciting! I'm not sure I could wait!!! With Scarlett I just knew we were having a girl. And I was right! I had that feeling from the very very beginning. This time, I have no idea!

Well I just got home from seeing the midwife. I called asking for the blood work but since I'm going to a new clinic they said they'd have to see me first. Luckily he called me back to see what was going on and I told him how I just really want a blood test to check my hcg levels. He said he could squeeze me in for a quick ultrasound that way if we see something I don't need to give blood. Unfortunately, he was able to see my uterus from my belly but couldn't see anything in it. He said there was something he thought _might_ be the sack but he couldn't tell. So off I went for blood work. Hopefully will get it tomorrow then will go wednesday for more blood work. This was the same thing that happened with Scarlett.. I had spotting so they did an ultrasound and didn't see anything. They did blood work and my hcg was 91. Three days later the ultrasound showed a little fetal pole so my hopes aren't gone, I'm just very nervous! Luckily I have Scarlett to focus on to keep me sane :) We must have conceived the one time we did it in May! I think my LO's just like to take their time implanting. lol. I'm shocked we got something good out of May though, it was a rough month for us with Scarlett getting so sick and having febrile seizures. Crazy how things work out sometimes :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Wow, very early days for you then akblaze! Hope your results come back quickly!


----------



## akblaze

gardenofedens said:


> Wow, very early days for you then akblaze! Hope your results come back quickly!

Yay! We got my labs back!! Super quick! 
My hcg is 272 so it's early!
With Scarlett my first hcg test was 91 so 272 is refreshing to see. 
I will go back wednesday for another to make sure its increasing! :thumbup:


----------



## gardenofedens

akblaze said:


> gardenofedens said:
> 
> 
> Wow, very early days for you then akblaze! Hope your results come back quickly!
> 
> Yay! We got my labs back!! Super quick!
> My hcg is 272 so it's early!
> With Scarlett my first hcg test was 91 so 272 is refreshing to see.
> I will go back wednesday for another to make sure its increasing! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow! So fast! I'll guess you're 16-17dpo then?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Yay! Glad your hcg came back nice and high! Yay!


----------



## ChimChims

How are our mommies doing? Can you believe we're all sneaking up to birthdays? NOOOOOOO! lol Anything planned so far?


----------



## vintagecat

It's hard to believe...I agree. The time goes so fast! I'm leaving on a 12 hour flight this weekend to visit family. It'll be their first time meeting my daughter. :)


----------



## momofone08

I can't believe their first birthdays are around the corner. I already started planning it. How has everyone been doing? My LO is standing now without holing on to anything, but hasn't taken a step without help yet. I have a feeling she'll be walking by her 1st birthday though with how she can stand unassisted and get there from a sitting position. She is getting 4 teeth all at once right now, my poor bubba. We have discovered she has a few food allergies, but otherwise has been great. We are going camping tomorrow for the 4th of July. It will be her first time camping, so it should be fun.
 



Attached Files:







1045025_679776992047915_1529127365_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gardenofedens

Abigail's birthday is in just 28 more days!! We're throwing a big bash with all the mommies and babies from our mommy/baby group plus family of course. It should be lots of fun! I can't believe she's grown so much so quickly though!!!


----------



## akblaze

Scarlett's first birthday is in 11 days!!!! I can't believe how fast it has come! We are also throwing a party with family and some of our playgroup buddies! :)

Lol, and I must add.. I just got her birthday supplies ordered two days ago and her invites ordered tonight! They will be a digital download so I'll hopefully have them printed by Sunday.. I've been slacking!


----------



## ChimChims

I'm planning a ladybug themed bday for my lo. On the actual day we're going to the zoo where we'll have cupcakes outside beforehand, and let the kiddos play around in the splash zone and playground area to wear off some sugar. lol A few days later will be the party, held at the park. I'm making a ladybug cake for that one, and that's the day she'll get presets. &#9825; 

She's also standing unassisted in the middle of the room with nothing to hold onto, but only takes a handful of steps all by herself each day. I'm in no rush to see that turn into full on walking and running! lol I know I won't be wearing makeup on her birthday bc I'll probably end up with a tear or two at some point. lol


----------



## ChimChims

Garden, how did your reveal go?


----------



## gardenofedens

ChimChims said:


> Garden, how did your reveal go?

It was great! And so much fun!! :) Pics are here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rden-edens-growing-again-51.html#post27862539


----------



## HappilyaMrs

I am a total weirdo over planner and have had Stella's invites picked out for months. Haha. Her birthday is August 31st haha. Her party is going to be princess, colors are light pink and leopard print.


----------



## ChimChims

Cute!


----------



## momofone08

How are you all doing? 
Karlee will be one on the 18th. She is fully walking and saying several words now. I also am expecting our 3rd child in April 2014. 

Anyone have first b-day pictures to share?


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Congrats!!!!! So exciting! Stella turns 1 August 31st and we are busy planning her party! :)


----------



## akblaze

Congrats!!! Scarlett just turned 13 months and we are expecting our second in February!! :cloud9:


----------



## momofone08

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChimChims

Look at you ladies, preggy again! :) Congrats to both! :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I posted these in my journal but for those who aren't followers, here are pics of Abigail's first birthday party!

We had a wonderful time today at Abigail's first birthday party!! Everything was great and came together so well despite her just coming over an illness and my being on crutches! Enjoy the pics!


Miss Abigail refused to take an early nap before her party and fell asleep on Great Granna's lap just as the festivities began...


After her rest, she ate a lunch of 'duck feed' (Kix cereal and Honey Nut Cheerios), Ducks & Cheese (Mac & Cheese), Cheese & Quackers, & Hot Ducks n Beaks (Hot dogs & buns), followed by a refreshing Quacker Cooler (water bottle) **Yes, I went ALL OUT for this, lol

Then we had music time with Mister Q Live which was a huge success!










Even the adults enjoyed listening to his tunes!


Then it was time for SMASH CAKE! She was a bit confused why everyone was singing and staring at her though...


Abigail went straight for the cookie by Cristin's Cookies!


And then dug into the frosting of the cake...


And wondered what the gooey stuff was all over her fingers...


But decided it was all pretty darn good!




Then we opened a few gifts people brought despite our request for no gifts! (Silly grandparents!!)




And finished off the day with a quick swim in the pool with daddy


Then we cleaned up, went back inside, and she took a two hour nap! :) It was loads of fun and ended up being a great day!


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi my lovely August ladies!

Out of curiosity, how many hours per day are your LOs sleeping? (Including night time and naps) I read online that the average is 13.25 for 13 month olds. My friend's twins sleep 14, Abigail seems content with only 12-12.5 and has been horrible about going to sleep lately. It took me well over an hour last night to get her down to bed whereas it used to take only 15ish minutes. She's also barely napping. Yesterday she was up for 12 hours and only took one 30 minute nap. I'm trying to figure out a schedule that works for her so we can stick to it but it's so hard to determine how many hours of sleep are enough to keep her happy but not so much that she fights sleep as badly as she has been. She won't even let me drive in the car to get her to sleep anymore! I'm exhausted and going crazy!

So, how many hours per day are your 12-13 month olds sleeping? How many naps per day? What's their regular schedule?

TIA!


----------



## momofone08

She usually goes to bed at 8 and gets up at 4 for a bottle (she hasn't given up her bottle yet) and will lay back down until 630/7. She stays up until 11/12 and takes a nap for 2 hours. She refuses a second nap now. So she gets about 13 hours, some days a little less.


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi mommas! How's everyone doing?


----------



## momofone08

Doing great over here. How about you?


----------



## havingmyfirst

Almost their second birthdays so I thought I would post to the thread and see if anyone is around.

Louie will be 2 on the 10th August. Can't believe how fast the time has gone. Now that it is summer all the memories of being heavily pregnant seem recent.

looking forward to his birthday!


----------



## momofone08

havingmyfirst said:


> Almost their second birthdays so I thought I would post to the thread and see if anyone is around.
> 
> Louie will be 2 on the 10th August. Can't believe how fast the time has gone. Now that it is summer all the memories of being heavily pregnant seem recent.
> 
> looking forward to his birthday!

I can't believe our babies are going to be 2 this year. Karlee turns two on the 18th of August. I already have everything planned. 

I had another little bub back in April, it feels like ages since I've been pregnant with her. She's growing far too fast!:cry:


----------



## momofone08

This is my Karlee bear at almost 2.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2181.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ChimChims

What a cutie! :) Mine is turning two on August 1st... just days away, and I am not even ready yet! This is her on the 4th of July. :) She's a spunky little thing, and her eyes are poofy from allergies. My last little baby after only two. We're still very attached, and she's still nursing. We're about to hit that coveted two year milestone! That is the last milestone I have left. After this, it is up to her to nurse or wean. https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/2014-07-010_zpscd88ccad.jpg


----------



## ChimChims

Not sure why that posted so huge. Sorry!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Louie will be 2 on August 10th. We are having a party for his little friends on the 9th. He is blond and curly so gets lots of attention from the old ladies when we go shopping. It has been an amazing two years... can't remember life before him.
 



Attached Files:







boys in tubs.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 1


----------



## janine0187

Mine will be 2 August 28th. No big party.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1223.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Here is my little Stella Noelle, she will be 2 August 31st so still a month to go! The time has flown by and I am starting to want another baby. I just love my days with this adorable sassy little princess! :) love seeing everyone's pictures! Happy 2nd birthdays Baby Fireflies!


----------



## havingmyfirst

Last year (Louie's first birthday) I was very emotional the week before... not because I was sad about him turning one but because I sort of relived or at least remembered in detail his traumatic birth. Was worried that would be an annual event - but gladly... none of that this year!

His party is Saturday... I am very excited!


----------



## ChimChims

havingmyfirst said:


> Last year (Louie's first birthday) I was very emotional the week before... not because I was sad about him turning one but because I sort of relived or at least remembered in detail his traumatic birth. Was worried that would be an annual event - but gladly... none of that this year!
> 
> His party is Saturday... I am very excited!

I've been there! I still have a yearly issue nine years in, actually. I'm so glad you're doing well this year!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Was just looking through old posts and threads and saw that this was last posted in July this year!!

Seems like soo long ago we were expecting August Firefly's, Zach's birthday is in under 2 weeks now :)

Here he is, and I'm also 16 weeks pregnant with no2 :)
 



Attached Files:







10592247_10152320497767406_1820904887_n.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momofone08

MummyLaura93 said:


> Was just looking through old posts and threads and saw that this was last posted in July this year!!
> 
> Seems like soo long ago we were expecting August Firefly's, Zach's birthday is in under 2 weeks now :)
> 
> Here he is, and I'm also 16 weeks pregnant with no2 :)

Congratulations on #2!


----------



## momofone08

Happy 3rd Birthday to all the August babies!


----------



## gardenofedens

Still can't believe we have THREE year olds now!! OMG where has the time gone????


----------

